# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  День /юбилей/ города, села, района и т.д.

## irinata

Порылась в разделе, нашла много замечательных материалов для праздников небольшого размаха. Но ничего не попалось глобального, в масштабах города или района. Я не ведущая, а знакомые просят выручить. Если у кого-то есть подходящие сценарии, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Переделать и адаптировать будет уже несложно.

----------


## baranvagalina

*irinata*,
 Я бы тоже не отказалась...

----------


## Орбита

*irinata*,

Не могу сказать, что данный сценарий то, что надо в идеале. Но может, что пригодится, или хотя бы натолкнет на мысль.


“Город, в котором ты живешь”

Автор:
Сладких О.А.

г. Воронеж

-  1996  -   

 Ведущий: Наша встреча скорее познавательная игра-конкурс, и в начале предлагаю определиться с порядковым номером команд. 
Перед вами два шарика с номерами команд. 
Капитаны выходят и прокалывают шарики. Когда команды определились  с порядковым номером им предлагаются конкурсы. 
Итак, Воронеж город старинный с давними культурными традициями роди на А.Кольцова, И.Никитина, А.Платонова, И.Бунина.  Откуда же такое название города Воронежа? Существует много версий. 
Согласно одной из них, название реки, а затем и города возникло от  имени первого поселенца в крае - Воронега. Он пришел на наши земли  с левобережья Днепра. 
Город Воронеж был заложен летом 1585 года. И первое время наш город  был типичной военной крепостью и защищал русское государство от  набегов татар. Воронежский поэт Константин Гусев пишет: 
"На правом берегу крутом 
Донского древнего притока 
Твой город стал Руси щитом 
Пред кочевой ордой Востока." 
А начнем мы наш познавательный конкурс с разминки-викторины, которая  состоит из двух частей.  1 часть историческая. 
Вопрос 1 команде: 
Когда был заложен наш город и с какой целью? 
Вопрос 2 команде: 
Откуда же такое интересное название у города, в котором мы живем? 
В древние времена наша река называлась Воронежа, что означает: "ВОР" ограда, "ОНЕГА" - вода. В дословном переводе "ВОРОНЕЖ" означает город, окруженный водой. Это вторая версия. 
Вопрос 1 команде: 
Почему Петр I выбрал Воронеж для строительства русского флота? 
Ответ: В Воронежских краях росли дубовые, буковые, липовые, сосновые  леса, наличие судоходной реки. В шиловском лесу произрастал всемирноизвестный дуб. Ценность его такова, что до революции одна зарубежная  фирма предлагала России такой обмен: 1 кг дуба на 1 кг шоколада. 
В городе было так же много мастеровых людей: плотников, смолокуров,  канатчиков и др. 
Вопрос 2 команде: 
Какие места г. Воронежа связаны с именем Петра 1. 
Ответ: Сквер, носящий его имя, коммерческий банк. Авторы памятника  Петру 1 архитектор Д.Гримм и скульптор А Шварц. В 1956 году памятник  восстановил скульптор Н.Гаврилов (Москва). 

2 часть, производственно-экономическая. 
Ведущий: Ответьте всего на один вопрос - какие виды техники выпускают производственные объединения нашего города? Ответить вы сможете,  если отгадаете загадал и назовите завод. 
1. Не живой я, но шагаю.                2. Что за птица, 
   Землю рыть я помогаю.                   Песен не поет, 
   Вместо тысячи лопат                     Гнезда не бьет, 
   Я один работать рад.                    Людей и груз везет. 
(Экскаваторный завод им. Коминтерна.)      (ВАПО) 
3. Нет ног, но хожу,              4. Братцы в гости снарядились,
   Рта нет, а скажу:                 Друг за друга уцепились,
   Когда спать, когда вставать       И помчались в путь далек...
   Когда работу начинать.            (Вагонный з-д им.Тельмана)
   Часовой з-д "Эталон") 
5. Над рекою, поперек              6. Ходит в поле коровушка 
   Великан однажды лег.               Сожженный язычек, 
   Через реку по спине                Режет травушку коровушка 
   Он ходить позволит мне.            Под самый корешок. 
(Мостовой завод)                     (Самоходная сенокосилка, з-д 
                                      "Сельмаш") 
7 Живет в нем вся вся вселенная,    8. Четыре братца 
  А вещь обыкновенная.                 Уговорились гоняться 
(Телевизор.з-д."Электросигнал")        Как ни бегут 
 А как называются Воронежские          Друг друга не догонят, 
 телевизоры". (ВЭЛС)                  (Колеса,шины. Шинный завод) 


Я видел его не в клетке 
не в гнезде и не на ветке 
Он на столике стоял: 
Все, что слышал повторял. 
Жюри подводит итоги конкурса-викторины, оценивая каждый этап отдельно 
Красный кружочек(кораблик)- Отлично 
Синий - хорошо, желтый - плохо. 
Ведущий: следующий конкурс потребует творческой фантазии и мастерства. художника - абстракциониста. На первом гербе Воронежа на фоне  черных туч и молний на стреляющей пушке сидел орел. Внизу была надпись: "Ни того ни другого не боится". Гербы города менялись.  Второй герб Воронежа представлял собой щит, разрезанный надвое.  В верхней части в золотом поле - двухглавый черный орел, а в нижней  части поля, поле красное, из опрокинутого кувшина вытекает река  Воронеж. Затем на гербе появились три снопа. И литераторы, пользуясь  Эзоповым языком, называли наш город Урожайным. Были на гербе города и морские волны.

Задание: Командам предлагается нарисовать будущий герб города. 
Ведущий: Мы с вами, ребята, живем в удивительном, уникальном городе.  Воронеж даже при самом первом знакомстве поражает обилием памятных  мест. На этой древней земле удачно соседствуют памятники палеолита,  средневекового зодчества древней Руси и молодой России. 0 Воронеже'  есть загадка: 
Первые пять букв в названии города летают, две бегают под ним.  Назовите этих животных.  А теперь вам предлагается проявить свои литературные способности. 
Условия проведения конкурса: 
Ведущий придумывает начало рассказа. 
Вырос город-крепость на высоком берегу... 
И почувствовала степь - конец беспрепятственному разбою.... 
Команды пишут предложения. Каждый из участников команд пишет предложение, придуманное им самим. 
"И прожил город целый век, а многие годы на веку нес он дозорную  службу, трудную и тревожную. И вот в конце XVII века избрал Петр I  Воронеж местом строительства флота Российского. 

Конкурс поэтический. 

Звучит музыка -"На заре туманной юности". На сцене портреты Никитина и  Кольцова. Взять ширмы. 
"Кольцов родился для поэзии, которую он создал. Он был сыном народа  в полном значении этого слова." (В.Г.Белинский). 
"Никитин - поэт яркий и социально значительный." М. Горький. Плакаты. 
Выставка книг Кольцова и Никитина, звучит музыка. 
Ведущий: Степь раздольная           Ах, ты, cтепь моя,  
         далеко вокруг              Степь привольная  
         широко лежит,              Широко ты, степь,  
         Ковылем-травой             Пораскинулась,  
         расстилается.              К морю Черному  понадвинулась. 
Певцы России, русской силы и удали, замечательные художники слова  наши земляки, слава и гордость великой России.  А.В.Кольцов родился 3 октября 1809 года в г.Воронеже, в семье прасола  торговца скотом. Когда Кольцову исполнилось 9 лет, его отдали в  Воронежское ....................... училище. В маленьком домике на  ул. Кирочной, ныне Никитинской, прошла недолгая жизнь поэта. Здесь  он встречался с художником-земляком Крамским, отсюда отправился  в путешествие за книгами в Москву и Петербург. В этом доме были  созданы все опубликованные произведения поэта, и среди них замечательная "Русь". 
Уж и есть за что, 
Русь могучая, 
Полюбить тебя, назвать матерью, 
Стать за честь твою 
Против недруга, 
За тебя в нужде 
Сложить голову! 
Ведущий: Я только напомнил вам некоторые моменты из жизни двух знаменитых воронежских поэтов и хочу предложить вам конкурс. Кто знает,  может быть, уже среди нас есть будущие поэты, как Кольцов и Никитин  и когда-нибудь вы напишете вот такие стихотворения: 

На заре туманной юности 
Всей душой любил я милую, 
Был у ней в глазах небесный свет, 
На лице горел любви огонь. 

Кто пред нею ты, утро майское, 
Ты, дубрава-мать зеленая. 

Степь-парча, трава шелковая 
Заря-вечер, ночь волшебница? 

Ведущий: Но и из училища отец поэта Кольцова взял его для торговых  дел. Вместе с отцом Алексей Кольцов разъезжает по селам и деревням  Он непосредственно соприкасается с жизнью крестьян, слушал народные песни, сказанья, легенды. Болезнь подточила здоровье Кольцова.  28 октября 1842 года он умер. Передовой человек своего времени, Кольцов  занял почетное место в ряду имен, составляющих гордость нашего  Отечества. 
Музыкальная заставка. 

Ведущий: Я помню дом наш деревянный, 
         Кусты сирени вкруг него, 
         Подъезд, три комнаты простые, 
         С  балконом на широкий двор. 

Родился И.С.Никитин 21 сентября 1824 года. Его отец имел дом, в  подвале которого был свечной завод. (Ныне - это улица Шевченко)  С высокого бугра хорошо были видны заречные дали, широкие просторы  полей, зеленый лес, вплотную подступавший тогда к городу. Когда  Никитину было 18 лет, отец его разорился. На оставшиеся деньги  покупают постоялый двор. Иван вынужден был оставить семинарию.  Рухнула мечта об университете. Он стал хозяином и дворником на  постоялом дворе. О себе Никитин писал так: "Я сам извозчиков  встречаю и дворник с головы до ног." 

Участникам конкурса раздаются карточки с рифмами: 
1. Маяк          даль                2. ивы         в реке 
   казак         печаль                 нивы        в далеке 
3. туман         орел                4. узор        песок 
   курган        костер                 простор     ветерок. 

Конкурс "Природа родного края". 

Звучит музыка П.И.Чайковского "Времена года" - "Ноябрь". 
Ведущий: С какой-то тайною отрадой 
         Глядел я на лазурь небес. 
         На даль туманную и лес 
         С его приветливой прохладой. 
         На блеск и тень волшебной нивы, 
         На тихо спящие заливы 
         В зеленых рамках берегов. 

Светлая природа родного края вдохновляла поэтов и композиторов.  Она прекрасна в любое время года. Зимние узоры соснового леса,  зелень залитых лугов, серебро ковыльных степей, вольный воздух  степных просторов - все это Воронежский край.  Надеюсь, что и вас это вдохновляет, и вы из материалов, которые  вам предложены, создадите интересные произведения. Остается пожелать вам творческой удачи. 
Участникам раздаются коробочки с цветными квадратиками, клей,  ножницы, кисточки, ватманские листы. Задание создать мозаичное  полотно на тему природы Воронежского края. 

Оформление: 
1. Плакаты "Воронеж - родина поэтов", 

Кольцов родился для поэзии, которую он создал.
Он был сыном народа в полном значении этого слова". 

В. Белинский. 
2. "И.С.Никитин - поэт яркий и социально значительный". 
М. Горький. 

Материал (см.выше) Выставка книг Кольцова и Никитина. 

Написать карточки для поэтического конкурса (см.выше) 
Написать названия конкурсов, оформить выставку краеведческих книг.
Приготовить цветные кружки, экран.

----------


## irinata

*Орбита*,
 Спасибо большое, пригодится все. Продолжаю искать, если что-то найду, выложу. Пока на каком-то сайте нашла сценарий на  українськой мовi. Прочитала, пришла к выводу, что он слишком специфичный.

----------


## Ларисочка

Девчонки,есть море материала,но все только на бумаге,а печатать некогда совершенно:frown: . Зачем пишу,спросите вы,просто теперь,когда освобожусь, сяду и напечатаю,раз прилюдно призналась.Если что-то слишком срочное,пишите на почту,чем смогу,помогу.

----------


## irinata

*Ларисочка*,
 Какая жалость, что у Вас нет сканера. У меня на работе есть, и это так упрощает жизнь... Может, на форуме есть кто-нибудь из Белгорода, кто поможет отсканировать?

----------


## Ларисочка

*irinata*,
 я об этом даже как-то не подумала...

----------


## baranvagalina

*Орбита*,
 Спасибо вам! Многое пригодится!

----------


## Элен

*irinata*,
 отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:

----------


## Орбита

*Элен*,
 Мне оччень нужно! Как раз то, что я ищу!
Мой адрес: ayazorbita@mail.ru
Плиззз...

----------


## baranvagalina

*Элен*,
 А можете и мне отправить?

----------


## Очарование

Элен!!!
И я хочууууууууууу!!!!
ovchunya@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

*Орбита*,
*Очарование*,
*baranvagalina*,
 смотрите  на  почте.:wink:  Всего  доброго.:smile:

----------


## irinata

*Элен*,
 Спасибо большое, наконец смогла разархивировать и прочитать. Материал действительно очень нужный и легкоадаптируемый. Вы меня выручили. Хотя, тему рано закрывать, наверное, вдруг еще кому-то что-то пригодится...

----------


## naatta

*Элен*,
 Ленусь, отправь, пожалуйста, твои сценарии мне тоже! :Oj:   :flower:  
teplosib@risp.ru

----------


## учитель

Если вас не затруднит,вышлите и мне пожалуйста!

----------


## Элен

Друзья,встречайте  у  себя.:wink:

----------


## naatta

*Элен*,
 спасибище, огромнейшее!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Ленуся, ты как свегда оперативна и безотказна!!!kiss

----------


## учитель

*Элен*,
Спасибо большое за предоставленный материал!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Элен*,пожалуйста, вышлите и мне. Всегда нужный материал. notka.la@gmail.com

----------


## baranvagalina

Огромное спасибо за посылку!

----------


## baranvagalina

*Элен*,
 Не могу прочесть-не открывается файл...Не читает...

----------


## Мелодия

Элен, поделитесь, пожалуйста и со мной Вашими сценариями. zzm76@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

*baranvagalina*,
 отправляю  в  незаархивированном  варианте :Aga:

----------


## Элен

*Мелодия*,
 поделилась.:wink:

----------


## baranvagalina

*Элен*,
 Все получила и прочитала!!!! Очень нужный мне материал!!! СПАСИБО!

----------


## tandem3

*Элен*,
 Можно и мне Ваш матерьяльчик?Спасибо!!!

----------


## Элен

*tandem3*,
 :Aga:  отправила.

----------


## Galina Frech

Леночька отправте пожалуйста и мне ваши сценарии
galina2003@mail.ru заранее благодарна

----------


## Элен

*Galina Frech*,
 :Aga:

----------


## lesyanew

Элен, отправьте и мне пжалста материал по юбилеям. Оч, оч надо. :rolleyes:

----------


## lesyanew

Элен, отправьте и мне пжалста материал по юбилеям. Оч, оч надо. 
lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## solist64

*Элен*,
С удовольствием познакомился бы с вашими материалами! Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Пижма

Элен, день добрый! Можно и мне получить архивчик? Живу в сельской местности, может как раз кстати. День посёлка близится, что-то нового хочется!!! Спасибо заранее. Володя 
kivin65@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

*Пижма*,
*solist64*,
 :Aga:

----------


## lesyanew

Фанфары пусть гремят в честь юбилея,
Сегодня славим мы район,
Желаем счастья, процветания
И здравицу ему поём!

----------

Костенко Окс (15.08.2018)

----------


## zews

Элен, мне поручили организовать день села. Опыта подобных мероприятий - нуль.
Если есть наработки вышли пожалуйста.
С уважением, zews!
zewsaa@mail.ru

----------


## Ларисочка

В самом начале темы пообещала поделиться материалом,но, к своему стыду не хватает времени,чтобы напечатать. Вот первая ласточка.Это я проводила в своем селе. Прошу простить за сумбурный набор.Ремарок мало,но думаю,вам не составит труда почувствовать нить хода театрализации. Если что,спрашивайте.
Сценарий театрализованного действия ко дню 165-летия Грайворонского уезда.
*ЗВУЧАТ ФАНФАРЫ И БЫЛИННАЯ МЕЛОДИЯ. ГОЛОС НА ФОНОГРАММЕ. ВЫХОДИТ СТАРЕЦ-ГУСЛЯР.*
*СТАРЕЦ.* ПОД БОЛЬШИМ ШАТРОМ 
ГОЛУБЫХ НЕБЕС
ВИЖУ ДАЛЬ СТЕПЕЙ ЗЕЛЕНЕЕТСЯ.
И НА ГРАНЯХ ИХ,
ВЫШЕ ТЕМНЫХ ТУЧ,
ЦЕПИ ГОР СТОЯТ ВЕЛИКАНАМИ.
ЭТО ТЫ МОЯ,
РУСЬ ДЕРЖАВНАЯ,
МОЯ РОДИНА ПРАВОСЛАВНАЯ.
ШИРОКО ТЫ,РУСЬ,
ПО ЛИЦУ ЗЕМЛИ
В КРАСЕ ЦАРСТВЕННОЙ РАЗВЕРНУЛАСЯ.
ВЫХОДЯТ ЛЮДИ,ОДЕТЫЕ В КОСТЮМЫ РАЗНЫХ НАЦИОНАЛЬНОСТЕЙ.
*СТАРЕЦ*. БОЛЕЕ ТРЕХ ВЕКОВ НАЗАД,НА ЗАПАДНОЙ ОКРАИНЕ БЫЛИННОЙ ЗЕМЛИ БЕЛГОРОДСКОЙ,ОСНОВАЛИ ЛЮДИ ГРАД,И НАЗВАЛИ ЕГО ГРАЙВОРОН.ПОЛЮБИЛИ ЕГО ЗА ЗЕМЛИ ПЛОДОРОДНЫЕ,ЗВЕРЬЕМ.РЫБОЮ БОГАТЫЕ. СТАЛИ ЖИТЬ,РАБОТАТЬ И ПРОСЛАВЛЯТЬ КРАЙ ТОТ.
 В ТРЕВОЖНОЕ ВРЕМЯ НАЧАЛАСЬ ЖИЗНЬ ГРАЙВОРОНСКОЙ СЛОБОДУШКИ. МНОГО БЕД НА ЕЁ ДОЛЮШКУ ВЫПАЛО: И ПОЖАРЫ, И ТАТАРОВЕ ЗЛЫЕ. НО ЛИШЬ БРОСИЛ КЛИЧ ЦАРЬ-БАТЮШКА ПО РАССЕЮШКЕ, И ПОТЕКЛИ СЮДА ПОТОКИ ЛЮДЕЙ С СЕВЕРА,-ГОРДЕЛИВЫЕ И СВОБОДОЛЮБИВЫЕ. С БЕРЕГОВ ДНЕПРА-ЧЕРКАСЫ СМЕЛЫЕ,ПРОЗВАННЫЕ ЗА СМЕЛОСТЬ СВОЮ СТЕПНЫМИ РЫЦАРЯМИ,ЗАЩИТИВЩИЕ ЗЕМЛЮ НАШУ, ДА ЗАСЕЧНОЮ ЧЕРТОЮ ЗАКРЫВШИЕ РУСЬ-МАТУШКУ.
*УКРАИНЕЦ.* УЖ И ЕСТЬ ЗА ЧТО,РУСЬ МОГУЧАЯ
               ПОЛЮБИТЬ ТЕБЯ,НАЗВАТЬ МАТЕРЬЮ.
*РУССКИЙ.*  СТАТЬ ЗА ЧЕСТЬ ТВОЮ
               ПОРЕШИВ НЕДРУГА,
*МОЛДОВ.*  ЗА ТЕБЯ В НУЖДЕ СЛОЖИТЬ ГОЛОВУ.
ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА. МИЗАНСЦЕНА «ПРОМЫСЛЫ»(ХОРЕОГРАФИЯ)
*СТАРЕЦ*(ЗА КАДРОМ,НА ФОНЕ ДЕЙСТВИЯ). ДРУЖНО ЖИЛИ ЛЮДИ НА ГРАЙВОРОНСКОЙ ЗЕМЛЕ. ПОТЕКЛА ЖИЗНЬ У НИХ ЛАДНАЯ.ЗАКОЛОСИЛИСЬ ПОЛЯ ХЛЕБНЫЕ. И НАЛАЖИВАТЬ СТАЛИ СВОИ ПРОМЫСЛЫ БОРТНИКИ,БОНДАРИ,КУЗНЕЦЫ И ПРОЧИЕ РЕМЕСЛЕННИКИ.
*РУССКИЙ.*      ДЕРЕВЬЯ В ТРИ ОБХВАТА,
                   ДРЕМУЧИЕ ЛЕСА.
                   СРЕДИ ЛЕСОВ КОГДА-ТО
                   ЗДЕСЬ ГОРОД ПОДНЯЛСЯ.
*БЕЛОРУС.*     ЗДЕСЬ ШЛИ ТРОПИНКИ УЗКИЕ
                   ОВРАГИ И ЛУГА.
                   НО ВСЕ ДОРОГИ РУССКИЕ
                   ВЕЛИ ТОЛЬКО СЮДА.

   ЗВУЧИТ ТРЕВОЖНАЯ МУЗЫКА. ХОРЕОГРФИЧЕСКАЯ  ПОСТАНОВКА «ПОЖАР 1848Г». НАРОД БОРЕТСЯ С ОГНЕМ.
*УКРАИНЕЦ.*      РЕКА СВЕТИЛАСЬ ПЛАМЕНЕМ-
                     ПОЖАР ЗДЕСЬ БУШЕВАЛ,
                     НО ГОРОД ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ
                     ИЗ ПЛАМЕНИ ВОССТАЛ.
*РУССКИЙ.*      СТОИТ ВЕЛИК И ЧУДЕН
                   ЧЕРНОЗЕМЬЯ ДРЕВНИЙ ГРАД
                    ОН ДОРОГ РУССКИМ ЛЮДЯМ,
                    ОН СЛАВОЮ БОГАТ.
ЗВУЧАТ ФАНФАРЫ, НАРОД РАССТУПАЕТСЯ. ВЫХОДИТ ГЛАШАТАЙ. ЗАЧИТЫВАЕТ УКАЗ НИКОЛАЯ 1 «О ПЕРЕНЕСЕНИИ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ГРАЙВОРОНСКОГО УЕЗДА ИЗ ГОРОДА ХОТМЫЖСКА В КАЗЕННУЮ СЛОБОДУ ГРАЙВОРОН С ПЕРЕИМЕНОВАНИЕМ ЕЁ В ГОРОД».
*РУССКИЙ.* ЛЮДИ ДОБРЫЕ, ПРАЗДНИК-ТО КАКОЙ! САМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ЯРМАРКУ СОЗЫВАТЬ!
ЗВУЧИТ ВЕСЕЛАЯ МУЗЫКА. БЛОК «ЯРМАРКА».
(ЯРМАРКУ РАСПИСЫВАТЬ НЕ БУДУ, ДУМАЮ И ТАК ПОНЯТНО:СКОМОРОХИ.КОРОБЕЙНИКИ,ЦЫГАНЕ С МЕДВЕДЕМ,РАЕШНИКИ, КАРУСЕЛИ, БАЛАГАН. ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ ВОКАЛ,НАРОДНЫЕ ХОРЫ И АНСАМБЛИ, НАРОДНЫЕ ТАНЦЫ И Т.П. ПРОСТО ДЕЙСТВО,СХОДЯ СО СЦЕНЫ, ПЕРЕМЕЩАЕТСЯ ВНИЗ. И ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ ПЕРЕД ПОМОСТОМ).
ФОЛЬКЛОРНЫЙ АНСАМБЛЬ ЗАВЕРШАЕТ БЛОК МОЩНОЙ  СТАРИННОЙ ПЕСНЕЙ СВОЕГО КРАЯ.
*СТАРЕЦ.*     СТАРИННЫЙ МОЙ,
                 И НЫНЕ ВСЕМ ИЗВЕСТНЫЙ.
                 МОЙ СОЛОВЬИНЫЙ КРАЙ РУСИ…
                 НИГДЕ ТАКИХ НЕ СЫЩЕЩЬ ПЕСЕН,
                 ХОТЬ ЦЕЛЫЙ СВЕТ ИСКОЛЕСИ.
                 ДА РАЗВЕ ТОЛЬКО ПЕСНЕЙ СЛАВЕН КРАЙ МОЙ?
                ВГЛЯДИСЬ В ПРОСТОР СТЕПНОЙ:
                НА СОТНИ ВЕРСТ КАЧАЯСЬ ПЛАВНО
                ГУСТЫХ ХЛЕБОВ ШУМИТ ПРИБОЙ!
ЗВУЧИТ СТЕПЕННАЯ МУЗЫКА, НА ПЛОЩАДКУ,ПЕРЕД ПОМОСТОМ ВЫХОДЯТ ПАХАРИ,ХЛЕБОРОБЫ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИЕ ПЕРЕСТРОЕНИЯ (ОТ ПОСЕВА, ДО УБОРКИ). МЫ ДЕЛАЛИ ЭТО СЛЕДУЮЩИМ ОБРАЗОМ: ДЕТЕЙ ОДЕВАЛИ В ТУНИКИ ДВУХЦВЕТНЫЕ.ПЕРЕД-ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ, СПИНКА-ЖЕЛТАЯ. СНАЧАЛА ВЫХОДИЛИ МУЖЧИНЫ(СЕЯЛИ), ВЫБЕГАЛИ ДЕТИ,ПРИСАЖИВАЛИСЬ СПИНОЙ (РОСТКИ), ПОСТЕПЕННО «РОСЛИ»,В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ МУЖИКАМ ЖЕНЩИНЫ «ПРИНОСИЛИ» ОБЕД (МОЛОКО,ХЛЕБ),КОРМИЛИ ИХ В СТОРОНКЕ. КОГДА «ВЫРОСЛИ»,ПОВЕРНУЛИСЬ ЖЕЛТОЙ СТОРОНОЙ. МУЖИКИ НАЧИНАЮТ ИДТИ ПО РЯДАМ И «КОСИТЬ», БАБЫ С ПОДОТКНУТЫМИ ПОДОЛАМИ, В РУКАХ СЕРПЫ. ПО МЕРЕ ПРОХОЖДЕНИЯ ПО РЯДАМ ЛЮДЕЙ, «КОЛОСКИ» СОБИРАЛИСЬ В СНОПЫ .
ПАРАЛЕЛЬНО ПРЕДЫДУЩЕМУ ОПИСАНИЮ НА СЦЕНЕ: ВЫХОДЯТ ДЕВУШКИ (ФОЛЬКЛОРНЫЙ АНСАМБЛЬ).
1.	ДО ГОРИЗОНТА ПОЛЕ ЗОЛОТИТСЯ-
            КОЛОСЬЯМ СОЛНЦЕ ОТДАЕТ СВОЙ СВЕТ.
            ИЗДРЕВЛЕ ТЫ КОРМИЛА НАС, ПШЕНИЦА.
            БЕСЦЕНЕН ХЛЕБ! ЕГО ДОРОЖЕ НЕТ!
2.	В ГЛАЗАХ РЯБИТ,КОГДА ПРОХОДИТ ВЕТЕР
             ПО СПЕЛОЙ НИВЕ ЗОЛОТОЙ ВОЛНОЙ.
             ВСЕГО ВАЖНЕЙ, ВСЕГО НУЖНЕЙ НА СВЕТЕ
            ЯНТАРНОЕ, ГРАНЕНОЕ ЗЕРНО!
3.	КРЕСТЬЯНСКИМ ПОТОМ КАЖДЫЙ КОЛОС ПОЛИТ,
            ВЗРАЩЕН УМЕНЬЕМ РУК, СЕРДЕЦ ОГНЕМ.
           НА РАДОСТЬ ЛЮДЯМ ЩЕДРО НАШЕ ПОЛЕ.
           ОТЧИЗНЫ ГЛАВНОЕ БОГАТСТВО В НЕМ.
4.	МЫ НЕ ЗАБЫЛИ, КАК В ГОДИНУ БЕДСТВИЙ
            СПАСТИСЬ И ВЫЖИТЬ ХЛЕБ НАМ ПОМОГАЛ.
ПШЕНИЦА-ДЕДОВ И ОТЦОВ НАСЛЕДСТВО,
КОРМИЛИЦА,ОНА НАМ ДОРОГА!
5.	О, ХЛЕБА ЗАПАХ- ТОЛЬКО ИЗ ПЕЧИ!
КОМУ ОН НЕ ЗНАКОМ, КОМУ НЕ ЛЮБ?
ТЫ,ЩЕДРЫЙ ХЛЕБ. КАК НАША ЖИЗНЬ ИЗВЕЧЕН
Я ЧЕСТЬ ТЕБЕ ПО ПРАВУ ОТДАЮ!
ПО ОКОНЧАНИИ ДАННОГО ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЯ ВЫХОДЯТ ДЕВКИ. ОДНА ДЕРЖИТ КАРАВАЙ НА РУШНИКЕ,ДВЕ ДРУГИХ-СНОПЫ.
6.	И В БУДНИ, И ЗА ПРАЗДНИЧНЫМ ЗАСТОЛЬЕМ
РУМЯНЫЙ ХЛЕБ, ВСЕМУ ТЫ ГОЛОВА!
ГОСТЕЙ ВСТРЕЧАЕМ ДОБРЫМ ХЛЕБОМ-СОЛЬЮ,
О ХЛЕБЕ – ПЕСНИ ЗВОНКИЕ СЛОВА.
ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ПЕСНЮ «ПРИВЕТСТВЕННАЯ». 
МУЖИКИ И БАБЫ (ВНИЗУ) УТИРАЮТ ПОТ, РАБОТА ОКОНЧЕНА.
ЗВУЧИТ ФОНОГРАММА «НАШЕСТВИЕ», НА ПЛОЩАДКУ ВЫХОДЯТ ФАШИСТЫ (ЛИБО ЛЮДИ В ЧЕНЫХ КОМБИНЕЗОНАХ С КАПЮШОНАМИ). БЕРУТ УЧАСТНИКОВ ПРЕДЫДУЩЕГО БЛОКА В КОЛЬЦО.
ДЕВУШКИ НА СЦЕНЕ (ОЧЕНЬ ПАТЕТИЧНО).
1.	ГАРЬЮ ЗЛЫХ ПОЖАРИЩ,
ГРОЗНОЙ ТЕМНОЙ ТУЧЕЙ
ПО ЗЕМЛЕ РОДИМОЙ ЛЮТЫЙ ВРАГ ПОЛЗЕТ
(ВЫХОДИТ НАРОД, СТАНОВИТСЯ НА СЦЕНЕ ПЛЕЧОМ К ПЛЕЧУ, У КАЖДОГО В РУКАХ: ПАЛКИ, РУЖЬЯ, РОГАТИНЫ И Т.П.)
ДЕВУШКА ПОДОЛЖАЕТ.
           НО НА ВСТРЕЧУ ВСТАЛ СТЕНОЙ МОГУЧЕЙ
           ДРУЖНЫЙ И СВОБОДНЫЙ, РУССКИЙ НАШ НАРОД!
2.	И ТОГДА НА ЖАДНОГО ВРАГА
ОПОЛЧИЛИСЬ НИВЫ И ЛУГА
(ДЕТИ И ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ВНИЗУ, НАЧИНАЮТ НАСТУПАТЬ, «ПОДВИГАЯ» ТЕСНОЕ КОЛЬЦО ВРАГА,МУЗЫКА МЕНЯЕТСЯ. И ТАК НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ ВСЕЙ «БОРЬБЫ»)
РАЗЪЯРИЛСЯ ДАЖЕ ГОРИЦВЕТ…
ДЕРЕВО, И ТО СТРЕЛЯЛО ВСЛЕД!
3.	ВОЙНА ОГНЕМ СПАЛИЛА НИВЫ
ПРОШЛА ЖЕЛЕЗОМ ПО ЗОЛЕ.
ВПОЛГОРИЗОНТА ВСТАЛИ НИВЫ 
НА РАЗВОРОЧЕННОЙ ЗЕМЛЕ.
4.	НО В БИТВАХ ОТ ОГНЯ И ДЫМА
СОЛДАТ СОВЕТСКИЙ НЕ ОСЛЕП
ЕМУ БЫЛА НЕОБХОДИМА
ПОБЕДА, КАК НАСУЩНЫЙ ХЛЕБ!
ЛЮДИ НА СЦЕНЕ ДЕЛАЮТ ШАГ ВПЕРЕД НА КАЖДУЮ СТРОФУ. ВНИЗУ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ «БОРЬБА».
НА «ПОЛЕ» ВРЫВАЕТСЯ ОТРЯД СОВЕТСКИХ ВОЙСК (СОЛДАТЫ ВЧ-БЕЛГОРОД-22)
5. БИЛА НЕМЦЕВ КАЖДАЯ КЛЮКА,
И ТОПИЛА КАЖДАЯ РЕКА,
И ЗАКАПЫВАЛ КРЯХТЯ,МОРОЗ.
И ЛУНА ИХ ЖГЛА,КАК КУПОРОС.
ШЛИ С ПОГОСТА ДЕДЫ И ОТЦЫ,
ПУЛИ ПОДАВАЛИ МЕРТВЕЦЫ.
И КОСМАТЫЕ, КАК ОБЛАКА,
В РУКОПАШНУЮ ПОШЛИ ВЕКА.
ШЛА ВИНТОВКА, ВЕРНАЯ СЕСТРА,
ШЛО ГЛУХОЕ, СМУТНОЕ «УРА!»,
ШЛИ ПУСТЫЕ, МЕРТВЫЕ ПОЛЯ,
ШЛА РОДНАЯ РУССКАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ!   
ОТРЯД ДЕЛАЕТ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ МАРШ-БРОСОК, ФАШИСТЫ ЛЕЖАТ НА ПОЛЕ БРАНИ.
ЗВУЧИТ МОТИВ ПЕСНИ «ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ». РЯДЫ ВЫРАВНИВАЮТСЯ, К НИМ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ ВСЕ УЧАСТНИКИ ТЕАТРАЛИЗАЦИИ С ЦВЕТАМИ И ШАРАМИ.
*СТАРЕЦ.* ПОБЕДА КРОВЬЮ ЗДЕСЬ ОБРЕТЕНА
                 НАВЕЧНО СЛАВА ПОЛЕ УВЕНЧАЛА,
                 ОНА ИЗДАЛЕКА БЕРЕТ НАЧАЛО-
                 ОТ КУЛИКОВА И БОРОДИНА.
                 СПЯТ РУСИЧИ ПОД КРАСНОЮ ЗВЕЗДОЙ
                 НАД НИМИ – НЕБО, БЕЗ КОНЦА И КРАЯ,
                ДА ОБЛАКА ПРОХОДЯТ ЧЕРЕДОЙ…
                И МЫ, ЖИВЫЕ,ПОЗАБЫТЬ НЕ ВПРАВЕ
                КАКОЙ ЦЕНОЙ БЫЛА ЗАЩИЩЕНА
                ВОТ ЭТА, С ЗОРЕВЫМ МНОГОГОЛОСЬЕМ
                И С ЕЛЕ СЛЫШНЫМ ШЕЛЕСТОМ КОЛОСЬЕВ
                НА ГРАЙВОРОНСКОМ ПОЛЕ ТИШИНА.
ХОР ИСПОЛНЯЕТ ПЕСНЮ «ГИМН ГРАЙВОРОНУ».
ФИНАЛ. ШАРЫ ОТПУСКАЮТ В НЕБО.

----------


## lesyanew

*Ларисочка*,
Очень интересно, что за песня у вас "Приветственная". У вас нет плюса? Или нот со словами? У нас была величальная району, но уже исполняли, ищем что-то свежее.

----------


## baranvagalina

*lesyanew*,
 Можете Величальную прислать на почту? Очень нужная вещь.

----------


## Ларисочка

*lesyanew*,
 это чисто народный материал. Начинается со слов:
 Навстречу идем,каравай несем.
Принимаем гостей,гостей дорогих. 
Вернее.песня авторская,белгородского композитора И.Веретенникова,сл. А.Болотовой,но сделана в лучших традициях.Мы её пели а капелла. нет у меня сканера,выложила бы нотки.

----------


## Ларисочка

А вот стихотворение(детское),участвовашее в конкурсе.приуроченном к 50-летию Белгородской области.
БЕЛГОРОДСКАЯ ГУБЕРНИЯ-
ЗЕМЛЯ СТАРИНЫ.
ТЫ ВОШЛА В ИСТОРИЮ,В ЛЕТОПИСЬ СТРАНЫ.
ТЫ КРЕПЛА ГОД ОТ ГОДА
И СИЛЫ НАБИРАЛА.
ТРУДОМ ВСЕГО НАРОДА
ЖИЛА И ПРОЦВЕТАЛА.
КАК МЫ ТОБОЙ ГОРДИМСЯ-
ДЛЯ НАС ТЫ ВСЕХ МИЛЕЙ.
РОДИМАЯ СТОРОНКА ВСТРЕЧАЕТ ЮБИЛЕЙ!

----------


## Гуслик

Сценарии мероприятий:

http://webfile.ru/1985455

----------


## Ларисочка

Саша,спасибо большое! Но я такая бестолочь.что не могу извлекать из архива документы.....

----------


## Элен

*Гуслик*,
 спасибо.:smile: 
*Ребята, теперь  все,кому  нужны  сценарии  дня  города  и  посёлка - качайте  этот  файл. Это  именно  эти  наработки,что  я  рассылала. Кто  не  сможет  скачать,конечно  же  отправлю - оставляйте  запросы.*    :wink:

----------


## Элен

*Ларисочка*,
 Вам  уже  отправила :Aga:

----------


## Орбита

*Гуслик*,

Большое тебе Мерси! Очень подходящий материал!

Ребята, нажимайте просто "Скачать". И все. Скачивается.

----------


## Ларисочка

Элен,спасибо! И я под раздачу попала:eek:  :Ok:

----------


## Ларисочка

Выкладываю ноты(фото),через увеличение,думаю можно разобраться. Если что непонятно,пишите в личку,подскажу. Вторая страница-это припев каждого куплета.На первой-куплеты.
1.Навстречу идем,каравай несем,
  Принимаем гостей,гостей дорогих.
п.О-й,ладо,гостей дорогих.
2.Приглашаем вас мы на праздник к нам
  Нашу радость разделить на всех.
п.О-й,ладо,разделить на всех.
3.На ниве златой урожай богат.
  Прошла страда,закрома полны.
п.О-й,ладо,закрома полны.-2раза.

----------


## lesyanew

*Гуслик*,
Замечательный материал!  :Ok:  Спасибо большое.:smile:

----------


## lesyanew

*baranvagalina*, попробую завтра прислать "Величальную", просто всё на работе.
*Ларисочка*, спасибо за ноты. :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## baranvagalina

*Гуслик*,
 Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Элен

> Элен,спасибо! И я под раздачу попала:eek:


Ларис,ну  Вы  же  Гуслику-Саше  пожаловались,что  не  смогли  скачать  с  файлообменника,вот  я  и  отослала. У  меня  этот же  материал,просто  я  ещё  пару   каких-то  наработок  в  эту  папку  из  интерента  добавила.Так  что  считайте,что  это  от  Гуслика.:wink:

----------


## lesyanew

*baranvagalina*,
Выслала обещанную Величальную.

----------


## baranvagalina

*lesyanew*,
 Посылка на месте-спасибо огромное!

----------


## baranvagalina

*Ларисочка*,
 Можно ноты и текст на почту?Опять проблема со скачиванием!

----------


## Ларисочка

Галина,сейчас отправлю.

----------


## Мелодия

*Элен*, простите, :Oj:   я не поблагодарила Вас за сценарии. Спасибо огромное  :flower:  !!! Лучше поздно, чем никогда!

----------


## jeepuss

*Элен*, 
можно и мне,как раз 200 летие праздновать будем


jeepbest@ukr.net

----------


## lesyanew

Ну вот и у нас прошёл День посёлка, использовала кое-что с форума. Всем спасибо!

Сценарий торжественного открытия, 
посвящённого празднованию юбилея посёлка.

/Фанфары/

Диктор:   Земля Тисульская, наша родная
Здесь улочек всех, переулков не счесть.
Знакома до боли от края до края.
Здесь мы родились. И вся жизнь наша здесь.

/лейтмотив/

 /На тексте дети из кубов строят дом- поселок. На изображены объекты: «Тисуль 225», «Роддом», «Школа», «Детский сад», «Гостиница», «Детский городок», «Спортивная площадка», «Храм», «Жилой дом», «Музыкальная школа»./

Диктор: Тисуль, наша малая родина, наш общий дом, который год от года становится краше. Сегодня посёлок Тисуль – это 13 почётных жителей, 4 заслуженных учителя РФ, 2 заслуженных врача РФ, 3 героя Советского Союза; Тисуль - это строительство объектов и улиц. Мы гордимся своим посёлком, нашими земляками; мы гордимся победами и достижениями старшего поколения; мы гордимся нашими детьми. Они – наша надежда и будущее нашего посёлка. 

Мои земляки, дорогие нам люди,
Желаем вам счастья. Удачи в пути.
Любимее родины больше не будет
Для сердца роднее уже не найти.

/ На вступлении песни  выходят мальчики с флагами / 

	«Гимн Тисуля» 

/На проигрыше песни дети разворачивают кубы, ставят на авансцену. Вырисовывается надпись «Тисуль 225!».
На нижней площадке работают дети из детского сада с шарами. Запускаются хлопушки./
/По окончании песни все красиво уходят/

 /Музыка на выход ведущей/          

/Около сцены юноши, которые помогают гостям подниматься на сцену/
Вед.:  Добрый день дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости. Здравствуйте дорогие земляки. 
	Сегодня в нашем посёлке праздник, Тисулю – 225!!!  На юбилей посёлка приехали почётные гости:
Приветствуем:

исполняющая обязанности начальника департамента охраны здоровья населения Кемеровской области Анна Евгеньевна Двадцатова

главный консультант организационно-территориального департамента АКО Татьяна Викторовна Грень

Советник Губернатора Кемеровской области Галина Михайловна Соловьёва

Глава Тисульского района Алексей Григорьевич Поморцев

Председатель районного Совета народных депутатов Тисульского района, секретарь Тисульского районного местного отделения Всероссийской политической партии «Единая Россия» Любовь Евгеньевна Корастелёва

Глава Тисульской городской территории Владимир Петрович Ломекин

Настоятель храма иконы Божьей Матери «Троеручица» Отец Максим


	Тисуль…. посёлок, который не увидишь на карте, но который многое значит для нас, тисульчан. Более 9 тысяч жителей в нашем посёлке … пожилых и молодых, людей, которые просто трудятся, чтобы наш родной край процветал, набирал силу.
 	Сегодня наша малая Родина  отмечает свой 225- летний юбилей.
Мы сердечно поздравляем вас  с днем рождения   поселка, желаем всем крепкого здоровья, семейного благополучия, добра, а нашему посёлку процветания и долголетия.

	Для приветствия Гимна Российской Федерации, Гимна Кузбасса прошу всех встать.
	Дорогие друзья, принимайте поздравления Главы Тисульского района Алексея Григорьевича Поморцева.
/Выступление А.Г. Поморцева/

/А.Г. Поморцев предоставляет слово гостям/

Вед.: Слово для зачтения распоряжения Администрации Кемеровской области предоставляется __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

/Награждения/

	Слово предоставляется Главе Тисульского района Алексею Григорьевичу Поморцеву.

	Слово для зачтения распоряжения Администрации Тисульского района предоставляется управляющей делами администрации Тисульского района Лене Александровне Данилкиной.

/Награждения/

 /Выступающие/

Вед.: Дорогие друзья 2008 год – в России проходит как год семьи. Семья – это оплот каждого человека, это самые близкие, родные и дорогие люди. 
Сегодня у нас в поселке законным браком сочетаются 2 молодые пары. Я под ваши бурные аплодисменты приглашаю молодожён на сцену.

/марш Мендельсона/

Дорогие молодожёны, принимайте поздравления от заведующей отделением Загса Тисульского района Надежды Петровны Лахмоткиной. 

/Поздравление Н. П. Лахмоткиной. Вручение подарков/

	Горько молодым!!!
Вед.: А сейчас проводим молодых под ваши продолжительные аплодисменты в большой счастливый путь, в новый этап их жизни.
Свадьба – это лишь первая ступень семейного счастья, вторая – продолжение рода, рождение ребёнка. Первый крик новорожденного – это трепет и долгожданное счастье,   это слезы радости и любви. Вслушайтесь… Вы слышите…

/Плач ребёнка/

Сегодня в ___ ч. родился…  Пожелаем этому ребёнку светлого, счастливого будущего. 
Сейчас мы провожаем машину за будущим гражданином Российской Федерации, новым жителем посёлка Тисуль.
 /Торжественная музыка. 
Празднично оформленная машина отправляется в больницу/

Вед.: Прежде чем проводить гостей со сцены, хочется от всех Тисульчан сердечно поблагодарить вас за ваше внимание, за подарки.

Вед.:Где человек родился – там сгодился –
Толкует так об этом наш народ.
Там, где ты рос, учился и трудился.
Где был и будет продолжаться род.
Там, где приветливей и ярче  светит солнце,
Где самый ласковый и теплый в мире дождь-
Все это- малой родиной зовется,
Той, без которой ты не проживешь.
	Концерт

Вед.: Дорогие земляки, Тисульчане! Пусть живут у нас шутки и песни, живут дни рождения наши и детей, отцов и дедов наших, а значит и дни рождения поселка, где мы родились, где  мы живем и трудимся. Давайте всегда оставаться большой, дружной семьёй, а поселок был и останется для нас родным домом. С праздником вас, с юбилеем!

«Родная земля»

----------


## светлана0778

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Если не затруднит и мне *svetlana0778@rambler.ru* :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## natulia

*Элен*,
 пожалуйста, мне  компьютерному чайнику киньте на мой адрес  свои наработки буду  очень благодарна
natulia_60@mail.ru

----------


## baranvagalina

*Элен*,
Поделитесь и со мной пожалуйста материалом!Спасибо!

----------


## Svetulya

Как же Вы все мне помогли!!!
Олесечка - ты - чудо!!! :Ok:  Дала ссылку в эту темку, да и закинула еще кое-чего!!!
ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!! :smile:

----------


## dens-andris

Ансамбль казачьей песни «Вольная станица»
МОСКВА.
Песенная и танцевальная культура кубанских казаков является самобытнейшей ветвью славянской
культуры, которая во взаимодействии с экзотической и щедрой природой Кавказа и культурой кавказских народов обрела свои неповторимые черты. Песни казаков насыщены активной ритмикой, казачьей удалью, виртуозным владением казачьей шашкой, кинжалом и казачьей пикой. Всё это вобрал в себя наш ансамбль. В репертуар коллектива вошли самые яркие песни казачьей культуры, (в современных оранжеровках). Ансамбль состоит из 7 человек, средний возраст 25 лет все выпускники музыкальной академии г.Москвы. Ансамбль станет ярким зрелищем вашего мероприятия, а темперамент исполнителей ни кого не оставит равнодушным.
Вы можете оставить свои координаты и предложения на почтовом ящике или по тел.

www.volnay-staniza@yandex.ru

8 906-732-30-78 Андрей (директор)

----------


## tanalik

Элен,можно материал на   mr.vsv@km.ru   ?

----------


## Элен

*baranvagalina*,
*tanalik*,
 получайте.:smile:

----------


## Слана

Здесь  собраны  стихи, которые  я  сочиняла, перефразировала  к праздничному фуршету для  гостей города по поводу  его 50-летия . Связки были конкретные, их не выкладываю. А стихи, возможно, кому-нибудь пригодятся.

Город отмечает новый юбилей. 
Привела его к нам быстротечность дней
Новополоцку  нынче славных 50 лет. 
Вас  собрал сегодня праздничный фуршет.


Примите слово поздравленья 
От тех, кто с городом  живет  судьбой одной, 
Кто черпает от красоты его лишь  вдохновенье 
И для кого стал  Новополоцк  родной!


(пожелание)
И этим  людям  всем прекрасным, милым, 
Кто душу городу  свою  всю отдает, 
Кто этот город созидает, создает  
Мы  пожелать  хотим  здоровья, силы!


Проходят юбилеи, словно сны,
Как запятые в жизненном писании.
И вновь вперёд, к дыханию весны,
К вершинам творческих стремлений и познаний.
И пусть нелёгок путь и где-то каменист, 
Но подводя итог прошедших буден,
Мы, словно, начинаем новый лист,
Как новый день, который, завтра будет.

Город мой  веселей — это твой юбилей! 
Здесь тебя от души поздравляют.
Светлых, радостных дней 
И спокойных ночей, 
Новополоцку  нынче желают!

Встречает Новополоцк   юбилей
В кругу   почетных, дорогих  гостей
И в окруженьи  милых  горожан
Восторженных сегодня Новополочан.

Влиться в хор многоголосья 
Поздравлений и речей, 
Мы попросим вас сегодня , гости 
В этот славный громкий  юбилей, 

Наш  Новополоцк  сейчас  неповторим, 
Он видно, небом  и судьбой   храним. 
Все в  этом городе  светло и чисто, 
А  лица  всех людей  с улыбкою лучистой.

Где человек родился – там сгодился –
Толкует так об этом наш народ.
Там, где ты рос, учился и трудился.
И там, где  продолжаться будет род.
Там, где приветливей и ярче светит солнце,
Где самый ласковый и теплый в мире дождь-
Все это -  Новополоцком зовется,
Откуда жизнь и силы ты  берешь.


Промчалось время.
Город расцветает!
И все способствует его успеху
Надежен курс и управляем
И пусть зальется город детским смехом.

----------


## Pusic

*lesyanew* 

Пожалуйста, поделитесь "Величальной"  :Aga:

----------


## Pusic

*Ларисочка,*

можно ноты и текст "Величальной"?  :Aga: 

Пожалуйста поделитесь!!! :rolleyes:

----------


## Volodя

Ув. ведущие ! Хотелось бы увидеть,  какие у вас на день города существуют массовые традиции ?
И какие есть новые идеи...
Спасибо за любой материал !!!

----------


## Volodя

например у нас : г Рыбница, приднестровье .
утром - возложение цветов мемориалу славы
военный парад
вечером- массовые гуляния 
салют

----------


## baranvagalina

*Элен*,
 Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## юкка

Элен, если не затруднит, вышлите мне архивчик юбилея.

----------


## инеса

Элен,пожалуйста, вышлите и мне, очень очень нужный материал, готовлю праздник.С уважением. Заранее спасибо. :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LILY2709

Буду балагодарна всем кто поможет  идеями для проведения юбилея ДК. В свою очередь могу помочь сценариями к различным праздникам.:

----------


## LILY2709

*Элен*,
Элен если не трудно, пошлите материал по юбилею . Заранее спасибо

----------


## cbcvbncv

Элен, и мне пришлите, пожалуйста, папочку со сценариями. Скачать не получается
baddn@rambler.ru/
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## orsia

у нас гооораздо больше традиций! во-первых, театрализованное шествие. во-вторых, день города у нас обычно дня 3.. в третьих, у нас работает одновременно несколько площадок именно концертных, часто параллельных.. и тд

----------


## orsia

Вы знаете, читаю отрывки из сценариев.. и не поверите, удивляюсь... Занимаюсь организацией городских праздников в Тамбове 3 года, в этой сфере работаю 5 лет, но у нас уже ОЧЕНЬ давно отошли от проведения подобных праздников в "народном" стиле, а награждения и т.п. - это отдельная - маленькая программа на главной площади. Есть много сценариев по поводу дня города и остальных праздников именно в городском масштабе, если кому-то что-то надо - перешлю. Но сразу предупреждаю - это современный стиль, где практически отсутствуют стихи (их можно найти только в вариантах 2006 года). Если кого интересует - пишите orsia@mail.ru. Да, очень хотелось бы почитать архив Элен. Если не трудно, перешлите! Всем с радостью помогу материалами, их достаточно!

----------


## Volodя

*orsia*,
 А у нас есть открытые концертные арены, частенько на них выступаю :Ok:

----------


## orsia

*Volodя*,
а никто и не говорит о закрытых или платных. Обычно садимся расписываем практически поминутно (особенно основное число) где, что и как, чтобы артистов раскидать. Хотя их в городе не мало!

----------


## HREY

Уважаемые участники форума! 
У меня есть архив сценариев. Могу поделиться и сценарием Дня села. 
Пишите на seif_brn@mail.ru

У кого тоже интересные мысли по проведению подобного мероприятия и не только, прошу поделиться! Заранее благодарю, Татьяна!  :flower:

----------


## orsia

вот наработки Дня города, который проходил у нас в 2006 году

ВЕД.1: Здравствуй, ТАМБОВ!

ВЕД.2: Здравствуйте гости и жители города!

ВЕД.1: Мы рады видеть вас друзья!

ВЕД.2: Мы присоединяемся к этим поздравлениям и желаем много солнца и голубого неба в душе, какая бы ни была погода вокруг.

ВЕД.1: И вместе с нами весеннее поздравление вам шлет…

ПЕСНЯ
__________________________________________________________________

ВЕД.2: Да, как говорится о любви немало песен сложено. Артисты признаются в любви не только своим любимым, но и своим любимым городам! 
ВЕД.1: Сколько песен сложено о Москве, а сколько о Петербурге! Сложно посчитать. Вот Тамбову  в этом году исполняется 370 лет!, представляете, если бы каждый год было написано по песне ?! 

ВЕД.2: Но лучше всего писать и исполнять песни тем, кто живет в этом городе!

ВЕД.1: Сейчас на эту сцену выйдут исполнители, которые знают и любят наш город, возможно, как никто другой.

ВЕД.2:  Встречайте! Народный хор ветеранов Великой отечественной Войны им. Маршала Малиновского. Художественный руководитель – заслуженный работник культуры Екатерина Сергина, концертмейстер – заслуженный работник культуры РФ – Ольга Егорова. 

ХОР ВЕТЕРАНОВ
«Калинка»
«Песня о Тамбове»
«Распрягайте»
ВЕД.2: Первые лучики весеннего солнца согревают всех жителей нашего любимого города, и особенно им радуются маленькие цветочки нашей жизни. 

ВЕД.1 Артисты которые сейчас выйдут на эту сцену, петь не умеют. Но это не мешает им завоевывать любовь ваших сердец. Особенно сейчас, весной, когда хочется дарить тепло своего сердца каждому жителю нашего города!

ТАНЕЦ

ВЕД.1: Хочется, чтобы каждый день был бы наполнен такой атмосферой, которая царит сегодня в Тамбове, здесь на площади у ДС «Кристалл»! А поможет нам ее сохранить.

ВЕД.2: Друзья, вы еще не забыли, что этой весной, Тамбову исполнилось 370?

ВЕД.1:  Легко поздравить человека, имеющего массу достоинств. Но как поздравить с наступлением 370-ой весны целый город? Родной, любимый….

ВЕД.2: просто необходима целая мозаика поздравлений! Встречайте! Хореографический ансамбль «Русская мозаика»!

РУССКАЯ МОЗАИКА

ВЕД.1: Как приятно видеть лица горожан не озабоченными, не серьезными, а радостными и праздничными!  

ВЕД.2: Говорят, улыбка продлевает жизнь. Я хочу, чтобы весенняя праздничная улыбка не сходила с ваших лиц! Как и с лица нашего следующего исполнителя! 
ВЕД.1: А ты заметила …. какой у нас красивый город! Хорошие люди! 

ВЕД.2: Конечно! Пусть праздник у нас замечательным будет!

ВЕД.1: А помогут нам в этом_________________________________________


ВЕД.1: Я уверен, что глядя на выступления сегодняшних артистов многим из присутствующих на площади, наверное, тоже захотелось выйти на сцену, но уж если не песню спеть, то поздравить любимый Тамбов с приходом весны. 

ВЕД.2: А давайте сделаем это все вместе!


Ведущие призывают публику скандировать "Я - люблю - Тамбов!"

ВЕД.1: Исполнители, которые сейчас выйдут на эту сцену, абсолютно с вами согласны! 

ВЕД.1: . В репертуаре следующей участницы нашей программы еще нет песен о городе, может быть потому, что каждый из молодых исполнителей старается завоевать любовь публики своими песнями о любви. 

ВЕД.2: Вот так она и решила. И я уверен, сегодня симпатии у вас будут взаимны!Встречайте….

ВЕД.1: Ну, что Тамбов? Не устал еще петь и танцевать? 

ВЕД.2: Мы рады, что у нас сегодня появилось так  много друзей1

ВЕД.2: Мы желаем вам, всего самого хорошего! И снова ждем на наш праздник!
ВЕД.1: Внимание! Внимание! 

ВЕД.2: Говорит и показывает Тамбов!

ВЕД.1: Мы приветствуем всех гостей и жителей города собравшихся сегодня на площади "Дворца спорта "Кристалл"! 

ВЕД.2: И поздравляем всех… 
ВЕД.2:Тамбов, мы именно отсюда
            И много знаем друг про друга.
            Без лишних слов и лишних фраз
            Тамбов – любимый город наш!

ВЕД.1: Да, Тамбов наш любимый город! И по праву может гордится своими жителями!

ВЕД.2: Дорогие друзья, сейчас на сцену со словами приветствия и поздравления выйдет удивительная женщина.


ВЕД.2: Согласитесь, поздравления, пожелания – все это так приятно.

ВЕД.1: Но приятней вдвойне в такой день получать музыкальные подарки. На сцене вокальная группа!
__________________________________________________________________

МУЗ.НОМЕР

ВЕД.2: Сказать по правде, всегда думаешь о том, как странно выражают на праздники свою любовь к родному городу в разных уголках нашей страны: где-то посадят деревья, где-то открывают памятники, где-то устраивают настоящие карнавалы. А чем запомнится праздник Тамбову? (ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)

ВЕД.1:Как настроение! Думаем, во многом оно зависит от нас. Встречайте….. _____________________________________________________
ВЕД.1: Сколько теплых и искренних слов поздравления хочется сказать в эти дни не только близким и знакомым.

ВЕД.2: Но и признаться в любви и преданности родному городу, тем более, что он в этом году юбиляр.

ВЕД.1: 17 апреля Тамбов отметил свою 370-ю весну.

ВЕД.2: Здравствуй город юности моей!
             Здравствуй Тамбов наш обновленный.
             Нет на свете краше и родней,
             Чем любимый город наш зеленый!

ВЕД.1:В зеленом уборе сады и бульвары
            И прелесть летних цветов…
            Любуюсь твоей красотою, друг старый,
           Мой город родной Тамбов!

ВЕД.2: Дорогие тамбовчане, вы хотите иметь успех и быть, как говориться, на коне? Отлично тогда следующая песня именно для вас!

__________________________________________________________________

МУЗ.НОМЕР
МУЗ.НОМЕР

ВЕД.1: Танцы – это движение, это жизнь. 

ВЕД.2:Танцы – это молодость. Молодость души и тела. 

ВЕД.1: Судьба танцев различна, одни рождаются в безызвестности и быстро умирают, а другие живут века.

ВЕД.2: Я уверен, следующему танцу обеспечена слава на долгие века! Встречайте! 
__________________________________________________________________
ТАНЕЦ
ВЕД.1: В праздник без подарков, как известно, не обойтись. Они бывают разные: большие и маленькие, долгожданные и неожиданные. 

ВЕД.2: Вот таким большим подарком для жителей  города будет выступление _______________________________________________________

МУЗ.НОМЕР

ВЕД.1: У тамбовчан таланты безграничны,
              И танцы от других отличны,

ВЕД.2: Мы верим, что их скоро ждет успех
              В танце зажигательном покоряют всех.

ВЕД.2: Пусть песня о празднике дальше летит,
              Пусть яркое солнце светит в пути!
              Мы городу нашему ласково скажем:
              Любимый, цвети и расти!

----------

korzova76 (01.11.2016), Ирина Лисс (15.08.2019), любаша 76 (09.04.2017), танейка (11.07.2018)

----------


## orsia

Сценарий программы
«ВРЕМЯ МОЛОДЫХ!».

Место проведения: 	ДС «Кристалл»
Время проведения: 	09.06.07
19.00 до 22.00
– Здравствуй, Тамбов.
– С днем города, молодежь!
– Мы рады приветствовать всех, кто пришел сюда к Дворцу спорта «Кристалл» на молодежную программу, посвященную Дню города – «ВРЕМЯ МОЛОДЫХ!»
– Нашу сегодняшнюю встречу открыла группа ди-джеев:

– Почетный эскорт для нашей встречи организовала группа тамбовских байкеров на своих железных конях. Мощь и сила, скорость и стремительность этих парней и их байков открывает парад нестандартных, креативных увлечений тамбовской молодежи, который состоится сегодня здесь, возле д/с «Кристалл». И здесь же все желающие могут увидеть представителей еще одного увлечения нынешней молодежи – автобайкеров на свих машинах, в которых собранных максимум  всего того, на что способна техническая мысль современных автоконструкторов. Эту выставку вы можете посетить во время всего нашего молодежного шоу, которое называется «Время молодых!»
– В канун дня рождения Тамбова молодежь города собралась здесь, чтобы сказать слова поздравлений любимому городу, чтобы всем показать, на что она способна, какими интересами она живет, какие занятия увлекают сегодняшнюю молодежь города Тамбова.
– И сегодня весь город ждет от Вас мальчишки и девчонки, юноши и девушки чего-то необычного увлекательного и сногсшибательного. И это обязательно случится. Сегодня состоится запуск символических космических спутников с вымпелами участников нашей программы. Пусть все узнают о самой одаренной, самой талантливой, самой спортивной, самой красивой и умной, о самой лучшей молодежи, которая живет в городе Тамбове. А для того чтобы состоялся старт наших спутников на орбиты тамбовский молодежи, мы начинаем предстартовую подготовку участников полета. Руководить подготовкой буд-ем(у)-я(мы) ________________________________
– Итак, свой отсчет начинает Время молодых!
Звучит музыка DJ. Байкеры делают круг почета и покидают сцену и нижнюю площадку перед Д/С «Кристалл».
Блок 1. Парикмахеры и имидж-стилисты.
(результаты парикмахерского конкурса отмечается ведущими по окончании их работы)
– И на площадке подготовки полета первыми появляются ассы парикмахерского искусства и стильных причесок.
– Встречайте их:
•	Скузоватова Екатерина
•	Якунин Дмитрий
•	Кузнецова Елена
СТУДИЯ КРАСОТЫ «ОБЛАКА»
 – Вот они герои нашего века, которые борются за элегантность, шарм и неповторимость нашего внешнего вида, вооружившись ножницами и расческами, фенами и прочими парикмахерскими инструментами.
– Ну, а помогут им пройти испытательные проверки в своем искусстве, конечно же, самые смелые и отчаянные, самые достойные представители Тамбовской молодежи, которые пришли на праздник, посвященный Дню нашего города!
Ведущие помогают найти желающих среди зрителей и выводят их на сцену.
– Итог о наших предстартовых состязаний мы объявим по завершении конкурса парикмахеров-стилистов. А Вы, уважаемые зрители можете принимать активное участие в онлайн голосовании у столов, где ваших оценок конкурсантов ждут наши представители.
– Мы просим конкурсантов и моделей пройти на подиумы, которые установлены в центре площади.
– А мы представляем вам спонсора нашего сегодняшнего шоу компанию «Мегафон».
Блок 2. «Скейтбордисты».
– Через какое-то время мы увидим наших соотечественников, которые отважно подставили свои головы под острейшие ножницы такими, какими их видят тамбовские виртуозы парикмахерского искусства.
Включается фонограмма.
– Ну, а к нам на площадку выкатывается, нет – ВЫЛЕТАЕТ легкая и изящная эскадрилья тамбовских водителей скейтбордов. Прыжки, кульбиты и резкие повороты все это и еще другого, не менее отчаянного, есть в запасниках мастерства этих отважных тамбовских молодых людей! Вперед, парни!
скейтбордисты демонстрируют свои трюки.
– Напоминаем вам, уважаемые зрители, что вы можете оставить свой голос тому или иному участнику программы в каждом отдельном виде наших тренировочных полетов и обязательно отметим ваших кумиров.
– Выступлением этих отчаянных Тамбовских парней, увлеченных интереснейшим занятием – скейтбордом мы продолжаем нашу программу. Преодолевая боль ушибов, ссадин и, чего греха таить, переломов они с титаническим упорством, в буквальном смысле, оседлали свои доски.
– Но, заглядывая вперед, хотим сказать нашим дорогим тамбовчанам, что впереди нас ждет еще немало интересного и это далеко не все на что способны молодые, задорные и отважные молодые люди Тамбова.
После выступления скейтбордистов
 Мы приглашаем на сцену самого юного представителя скейтбордистов. Первый вымпел, который вместе со спутником отправится в путешествие по орбитам молодежи Тамбова, прикрепляет ______________________________________
Скейтбордист поднимается на сцену и прикрепляет вымпел к воздушному шару.
Блок 3. «Модельеры и их новые коллекции одежды».
– А на сцену выходят, попирая все нормы моды ушедшего времени, представители дизайна современной одежды, мастера свежего взгляда на хорошо забытое старое. Встречайте охотников за звездами на небосклоне и волшебников, которые смогут превратить вашу одежду в настоящий шедевр модельного искусства. «Жажда ничто – имидж ВСЕ!» это смелое утверждение звучит неопровержимым доказательством их креативных идей в создании одежды для молодежи.
– Тамбовские модельеры ________________ совместно с модельным агентством_________редставляют новую коллекцию одежды.
Звучит фонограмма, сопровождающая показ одежды.
Модельеры сами комментируют свои модели.
Показ одежды.
– Вот такую красоту создали молодые, интересные, креативные модельеры, которые живут в нашем родном городе. С праздником города всех тамбовских модельеров!
– Вы прошли зачетные испытания предстартовой подготовки, и мы приглашаем самого молодого представителя вашего искусства на сцену с вашим вымпелом.
Представитель модельеров поднимается на сцену и укрепляет вымпел к шару.
И снова для вас создают космические мелодии в современных ритмах наши ди-джеи.
Начинает звучать музыка DJ.
– И вновь наступает время музыкальной паузы на площадке предстартовой подготовки полета молодежных спутников. Сейчас мы снова с вами окажемся на орбите свежих музыкальных орбит. Музыка Современных Моцартов это – сплав фантазии и молодой энергии.
– Это музыка способная унести нас в бескрайние просторы вселенной. Музыка, которая захватывает современными ритмами, заставляет танцевать нас прямо здесь и сейчас. Стартуют тамбовские ди-джеи!!!
Звучит вторая  композиция ди-джеев.
– Мы напоминаем вам, что вы можете проголосовать за понравившегося вам представителя того или иного направления в молодежном искусстве, и, тем самым, сделать своего кумира победителем наших профессиональных конкурсов.
– Но не забудьте: молодежные орбиты тамбовских увлечений очень разнообразны. Сегодня вам предстоит увидеть еще много интересного. Впереди вас ждут такие сюрпризы, от которых если не «снесет крышу», то головокружение вам будет обеспечено. И все это прямо сейчас! Мы продолжаем наш праздник и поздравляем всю молодежь города Тамбова с днем города!
Звучит третья композиция ди-джеев.
После выступления DJ ведущие на сцене.
Блок 4. «Вело-драйв».
– Благодарим DJ за тот космический драйв, который они вдохнули в нас, а к нам на стартовую площадку рвутся бесстрашные гардемарины пешеходных дорожек, покорители горных круч и головокружительных препятствий тамбовские велосипедисты, в совершенстве овладели современным агрегатом, который мы по старинке называем велосипедом. Наступает время для испытаний мастеров вело-драйва и познакомит нас с этим увлечением тамбовских мальчишек ______________________________
Включается фонограмма.
Выступление велосипедистов.
Тренер комментирует выступление своих велосипедистов.
– Тамбовчане, могут гордиться этими парнями, прямо-таки дрессировщиками своих двухколесных питомцев. С праздником вас ребята! С днем города, мастера велосипедного драйва! Мы приглашаем на сцену самого юного участника вашей команды __________________________________, с тем, чтобы он укрепил ваш вымпел у основания символического спутника нашей программы.
Представитель велосипедистов поднимается на сцену и укрепляет вымпел к шару.
Ведущие продолжают.
– Мы благодарим велосипедистов за тот вело-драйв, который они предоставили нам в честь дня города и мы переходим к следующим участникам праздничной программы «время молодых».
Блок 5. «Мото-драйв».
–Молодежь, разве вы не знаете, что рожденный ползать летать не может! Разве вы не слышали, что крылья есть только у птиц! Разве вы… Хватит, прочь надоедливые лозунги, которые похожи на старых зануд. Сморите на этих молодых людей, которые в прямом смысле летают на своих железных мото-птицах. Группа мотоциклистов под руководством тренера _________________ начинает тестовые заезды перед полетом на молодежные орбиты Тамбова
Включается фонограмма.
Выступление мотоциклистов.
Тренер комментирует выступление своих мотоциклистов.
– Не верьте, когда вам говорят, что рожденный ползать летать не сможет, не верьте, что у мотоцикла не может быть крыльев. Если за рулем стальных коней будут сидеть тамбовские парни, поверьте, у этой железной машины обязательно вырастут крылья. Спасибо, ребята, от всех тамбовчан собравшихся посмотреть на ваше мастерство. С Днем города, покорители железных коней!
– И для вашего самого юного наездника ________________________________ наступило время принести ваш вымпел на сцену, и приготовить его к полету на орбиту молодежных талантов Тамбова.
Представитель мотоциклистов поднимается на сцену и крепит вымпел к шару.
Ведущие продолжают.
Блок 6. «Восточные единоборства».
– Еще вчера искусства восточных единоборств Японии, Китая, монастыря Шаулинь и др. были недосягаемы для нас, но сегодня сотни тамбовских мальчишек и девчонок овладевают этим совсем не детским видом спорта и завоевывают призовые места в соревнованиях, прославляя наш Тамбов. На площадке предстартовой подготовки претенденты на полет к молодежным орбитам Тамбова, представители восточных единоборств. И первыми на татами предстоящего полета выходят: _________________________.
– Мы вместе с вами, уважаемые зрители, отправляемся в центр подготовки участников полета на зеленые газоны молодежной программы, посвященной Дню города, и там продолжим наблюдать за подготовкой к полетам.
Ведущие переходят к зеленым газонам и оттуда ведут репортаж показательных выступлений.
Включается фонограмма.
На левый и правый газон выходят представители восточных единоборств.
Начинаются выступления.
1.	_________________
2.	______________________
3.	____________________
4.	________________________________
5.	_______________________
После выступления каждого вида единоборства ведущие предлагают пройти на сцену самому юному участнику секции для укрепления вымпела на шаре.
На сцену приглашается:
1.	______________________
2.	_______________________
3.	_________________________
4.	_________________________
5.	_____________________
6.	____________________
После выступления групп восточных единоборств ведущие возвращаются на центральную» площадку.
Блок 7. «Готовые стрижки».
– На нашу центральную площадку предстартовой подготовки возвращаются мастера парикмахерского искусства. Они готовы представить нам своих подопечных с новой прической. Мы с удовольствием предоставляем слова для комментария первому мастера нашего конкурса профессионалов.

1.	Выступление первого мастера 	_________________
2.	Выступление второго мастера 	___________________
3.	Выступление третьего мастера 	____________________
– А напоминаем Вам, что вместе с нами сегодня участвует в программе тамбовское 
Представительство компании мегафон. С днем города и молодежь и всех жителей нашего города поздравляет представитель:________________
Выступление представителя «Мегафона».
Блок 8. «Показательные выступления велосипедистов и мотоциклистов».
–Еще раз благодарим тамбовских мастеров парикмахерского искусства, выражаем благодарность за решительность и отважность нашим моделям, и всех участников и зрителей молодежной программы поздравляем с Деем города Тамбова.
– И вновь для вас выступают мастера вело-и мото-драйва!
Включается фонограмма.
Показательные выступления велосипедистов и мотоциклистов.
Выступление велосипедистов.
Тренер комментирует выступление своих мотоциклистов.
Выступление мотоциклистов.
Тренер комментирует выступление своих мотоциклистов.
– И вновь музыкальной паузы, которая прозвучит для молодого поколения тамбовчан в исполнении самых крутых и прогрессивных ди-джеев нашего города.
– И вновь мы улетаем в полет на орбиту молодежной  музыки.
Звучит четвертая композиция ди-джеев.
– Звучит следующая композиция и нам остается только танцевать под зажигательные ритмы современной музыки.
– Зажигают тамбовские ди-джеи, а поддерживают их в танце тамбовчане!!!
Звучит пятая композиция ди-джеев.
– Вот и пришла пора запустить в небо на символические спутники на орбиты молодежных увлечений Тамбова. Пусть их полет будет далеким, а, приземлившись где-то далеко-далеко, пусть ваши вымпелы расскажут людям об увлеченных своим делом молодых людях Тамбовщины. Пусть все знают, какие в Тамбове растут мальчишки и девчонки.
– К символическим спутникам приглашаются представители команд: самый юный ее участник и тренер команды. Опыт и юность – вот тот сплав, который дарит Тамбову таких удивительных, увлеченных своим делом людей.
К шарам-спутникам выходят представители команд.
– Мы начинаем предстартовый отсчет. Пять, четыре, три, два, один старт!
Спутники-шары с вымпелами команд взлетают в небо!
– Поехали!!!
Блок 9. «брейк-данс».
– На сцене сплав танцевальной культуры, дансритмы двадцать первого века! В день города молодежь танцует «______________________» 
– И на танцевальную площадку выходят _________________________________________
Включается фонограмма.
Выступление танцоров.
– Продолжает танцевальный полет по орбите молодежных увлечений ________________
Выступление танцоров.
– И в завершении танцевальных взлетов на тамбовской орбите молодежных увлечений на нашей орбите, по пути следования нашего корабля молодежной программы, встречается яркий, артистичный, задорный и зажигательный ансамбль «Флеш»!
Выступление хореографического ансамбля «Флеш».
Блок 10. «Песенное приветствие».
– Ну, что ж наш полет явно вышел за пределы города Тамбова, и мы благодарим всех гостей принявших участие в этом взлете танцевальных фантазий.
– И эстафету нашего полета перенимают мастера современной песни, и мы приглашаем на сцену тамбовских исполнителей молодежных песен. Встречаем, для вас поет:
__________________
Выступления певцов. Номера объявляются музыкантами
1.	_____________________________________________
Блок 11. «Десант-профи».
– Внимание! На нашу орбиту увлечений совершает высадку профессиональный звездный десант.
– Свое профессиональное мастерство демонстрирует представители__________________
Включается фонограмма.
Выступление ГРУ.
– Место в орбите молодежной программы профессионального мастерства занимает профессионалы своего дела _____
(комментировать данные действия отрядов спецназначения может их представитель).
Специалисты отрядов начинаются показательные выступления.

Ведущие с центральной площадки.
– С днем города поздравили тамбовчан, продемонстрировав свое мастерство, элитные подразделения воинской части ______________ дислоцирующиеся на территории города Тамбова.
– И для вас, молодежь города, танцует «Флеш»!
Выступление хореографического ансамбля «Флеш».
Финал.
– Орбиты увлечений молодежного Тамбова пересекаются с орбитами профессионалов своего дела. И все эти пересечения и сплетения делают неповторимым, интересным, захватывающим и таким увлекательным жизни современной молодежи.
– Взлеты юной молодежи ярко дополняет опыт полетов профессионалов. Есть еще порох в пороховницах!
– Есть бесстрашие, отчаянность, смелость в молодых глазах! Есть энтузиазм в освоении чего-то нового, незнакомого в молодых сердцах.
– А если все это есть в тебе молодежь, значит, есть будущее у нашего нестареющего города! 
– Для Вас поет: ____________________
Песни блока «Финал идут без объявления»
1.	____________________________________________________
Во время исполнения заключительной песне на сцене с бенгальскими огнями танцует «Флеш», а в заключение номера выходят с флагами города Тамбова все участники молодежной программы «Время вперед!»
Над ночным «Кристаллом» взлетает в небо САЛЮТ.
Ведущие.
– Полет молодых сквозь тернии – к звездам! И пусть ваш путь откроет новые дороги идущих за вами!
– Завершается наша программа, но праздники в честь Дня города Тамбова продолжаются.
– С праздником, молодежь!
– С днем рождения, любимый город!

----------

Ignashin (07.12.2018), Irenka-da (15.06.2017), korzova76 (01.11.2016), танейка (11.07.2018)

----------


## orsia

Дата проведения: 13.06.08.
Время проведения: 16.00-18.00.
Место проведения: ЛДС Кристалл.


Сценарий праздничной программы
"Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА!"
__________________________________________________________

Звучит песня " Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА!"
ФАНФАРЫ
Выход ведущей.

Добрый день, дорогие друзья! 

Добрый день, уважаемые гости и жители самого прекрасного и любимого всеми нами  города- города Тамбова! 

Традиционно в эти дни большая и дружная семья тамбовчан отмечает сразу два всенародно любимых праздника  - День России и День города Тамбова! Мы от всей души поздравляем вас!

Сегодня мы чествуем нашу Родину, нашу Россию, страну, соединившую на огромном пространстве множество народов, территорий, культур. Этот праздник общероссийского, общегосударственного единения отмечают сегодня во всех регионах страны. Россия встречает свой праздник сплоченной страной. Из успехов и труда каждого гражданина складывается сила и достоинство великой страны, в каждом российском регионе создается ее богатство, и живут люди, ради которых и во имя которых крепнет и развивается российское государство. Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА – мы вместе, именно этим и сильна наша держава! 

Каждый из наших горожан по собственному опыту знает, что лучше жить в крепкой, сплоченной семье – ведь наш город – это большая семья! Знает и то, как бережно, внимательно нужно относиться к России. Только сплоченный народ может сделать ее мощной, открытой миру, только сообща можно сделать страну – удобной для жизни тех кто живет в ней, для своих детей и внуков. Только вместе можно сделать наш любимый город уютнее, чище, красивее!

Сегодня наша праздничная программа называется " Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА!", и это значит, что все мы - жители Тамбова вместе!!!

И сегодня вместе с нами  город Тамбов и Российскую  Федерацию с самыми главными  праздниками поздравляет исполняющий обязанности главы города Тамбова П.П. Черноиванов! 

Выступление исполняющего обязанности 
главы города Тамбова П.П. Черноиванова.

Дорогие друзья, сегодня самый долгожданный праздник! И если вы действительно любите наш город, если вы гордитесь нашей страной, прямо сейчас оставьте свои подписи  на наших больших воздушных шарах, и прямо сейчас мы отпустим эти шары в небо, чтобы вся Россия, весь мир знали, что я, ты, он, она – мы любим наш город и нашу страну! (аниматор подходит к П.П. Черноиванову). Петр Петрович, если вы с нами, если вы вместе с городом и Россией, мы так же просим вас оставить свою подпись! 

Наш город – самый лучший! Вы согласны? Я думаю, что с этим согласен каждый тамбовчанин! И я точно знаю, что нашим городом  гордятся солисты Вокально-эстрадной студии "Новый мир", которых я приглашаю на сцену! Встречайте!

Вокально-эстрадная студия "Новый мир" МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха", руководитель Ольга Лепехова
"Песня о Тамбове"

Город Тамбов, Россия! Эти 2 слова неразрывно связаны в сердце каждого из нас! Когда мы слышим – Россия – огромная волна гордости поднимается в сердце каждого из нас. Гордости за то, что Россия сумела встать с колен, гордости за то, что, не смотря ни на что, Россия развивается, гордости за то, что это – твое Отечество! И в какой бы стране ты не находился, Россия – наш общий дом. А город Тамбов – наша большая семья. И когда смотришь вокруг, ты понимаешь – все, что нас окружает, создали мы вместе! Я, ты, он, она – вместе, большая семья тамбовчан! 

И сегодня мы так же вместе поздравляем любимый город и родное Отечество с праздниками! Друзья, вы любите свой город? Если вы действительно любите наш Тамбов и Россию, вы обязательно должны подойти к столу справа от сцены, и написать слова поздравления родному городу и всей России!

Кристина Ерошенко!
"Ликуй и пой, земля"
"Город детства"
Константин Колодин,  Александр Ильин
"Все для тебя"
Алексей Трубочкин
"Россия- родина моя"
"Этот город самый лучший"
Татьяна Панихина
"Россия"


Тамбов невероятно богат талантами, и сегодня, в его День рождение самые яркие творческие семьи города выступают на нашей сцене. 
И первыми я приглашаю коллектив ДШИ № 3 Лауреат международного и всероссийского конкурсов, обладатель Гран- при ансамбль классического танца "Вдохновение", руководитель- заслуженный работник культуры Елена Деняева.

"Вдохновение"
ВЕД. Настоящая творческая семья рождается только при большом желании и творческом профессионализме её руководителя. И сейчас я хочу пригласить на сцену людей, за плечами у каждого из которых создание множества ярких коллективов, людей, которые радуют наш город не только мастерством своих учеников, но ещё и своим собственным! Встречайте, на сцене Вокальный ансамбль преподавателей 
ДШИ № 3!


Вокальный ансамбль преподавателей ДШИ № 3
Руководитель- заслуженный работник культуры Александра Бушева, концертмейстер- Татьяна Нерода. 


ВЕД. Сегодня наша праздничная программа называется " Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА!", ведь мы- едины. И не только жители Тамбова, но и все Россияне! А все русские люди, как известно, любят потешить свою душу народной музыкой. Встречайте, на сцене Оркестр  русских народных инструментов преподавателей ДШИ № 3. Руководитель профессор ТГМПИ имени С.В. Рахманинова Роман Божилин!


Оркестр  русских народных инструментов преподавателей ДШИ № 3


	ВЕД.  Наш город один из самых красивых городов России! Город цветов и фонтанов, город любви! И сегодня День города Тамбова, а значит- наш день, когда сбываются самые заветные мечты и желания, когда душа поет и у всех хорошее настроение!
И для вас поет замечательный коллектив под руководством Марины Слюдеевой, а называется он просто- "Хорошее настроение"!!!

"Хорошее настроение"


	ВЕД. Сегодня в день рождения нашего города все мы- его жители, счастливы! Ведь мы живем одной жизнью с Тамбовом. Нам больно, когда Тамбов теряет кого-то, нам грустно, когда у него что- то не получается, мы безгранично радуемся его победам, и они вселяют в нас уверенность, что мы тоже сможем всё, ведь "человек должен побеждать"! Только вместе мы- сила! И сегодня вместе собралась вся семья города Тамбова! И он рад этому! Посмотрите, как преобразился наш город, как засверкали витрины, заблистали окна домов, а цветочные клумбы  расцветили улицы Тамбова буквально всеми цветами радуги! Встречайте, на сцене школа высшего спортивного мастерства, частичка Тамбова, Ансамбль "Цвета радуги"!!! Руководитель- Галина Такфатулина!

"Цвета радуги"
ВЕД. Семья- это то самое дорогое, что есть в жизни каждого из нас, и не важно какая это семья- ваши родные или сотрудники. Главное, что сегодня мы все собрались самой большой и дружной семьей и вместе празднуем День Рождение Тамбова! И я уверена, что в эти минуты в сердце каждого из вас проснулись самые прекрасные чувства, и эти мгновения счастья будут вдохновлять вас на протяжении всей жизни!
	На сцене группа "5 элемент".
	"5 элемент".

ВЕД. Сегодня на сцене самые лучшие артисты нашего города, самые настоящие семьи- творческие семьи, и одна из них в ожидании своего выхода волнуется сейчас за кулисами. Итак, долгожданный момент настал. На сцену я приглашаю солистов Вокально- эстрадной студии "Новый мир" МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха" Руководитель- Ольга Лепехова. И первой перед вами выступит Кристина Ерошенко! 

	ВЕД. Сегодня наш город принимает поздравления! Наш любимый Тамбов, в этот день все только для тебя!!!
Встречайте, на сцене Константин Колодин  и Александр Ильин с песней "Для тебя"!


	ВЕД. Все артисты, выходящие сегодня на сцену признаются, что для каждого из них Тамбов- родной город, город, где они жили, учились, влюблялись, одним словом- город их детства! 
Вновь я приглашаю на сцену Кристину Ерошенко с песней "город детства"!

	ВЕД. Солисты Вокально- эстрадной студии "Новый мир" с радостью выступают на всех площадках города! И сегодня им особенно приятно, ведь они поют не только для Вас, уважаемые зрители, но в первую очередь для Тамбова! 
Поет Алексей Трубочкин! 


ВЕД. Сегодня на этой площади собрались, пожалуй, все жители города! И пришли мы сюда с одной целью- Поздравить наш самый любимый, родной, лучший город Тамбов с Днем рождения! А самым главным подарком для него стало то, что сегодня вся большая и дружная семья Тамбова- ВМЕСТЕ!!! 

Все участники программы выходят на сцену с воздушными шарами. В конце песни запускают их в небо.

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ

----------

korzova76 (01.11.2016), танейка (11.07.2018)

----------


## orsia

Дата проведения: 12.06.08 г.
Время проведения: 14.00
Место проведения: площадь 
ЛДС "Кристалл"

*СЦЕНАРИЙ
ПРАЗДНИЧНОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ
"ДЕТСТВО! ТАМБОВ! РОССИЯ"*
____________________________________________________________

Аниматорами проводятся детские музыкальные игры.

ФАНФАРЫ
ГОЛОС ЗА СЦЕНОЙ:

Родина – мы говорим, волнуясь,
Даль без края видим пред собой
Это наше детство, наша юность
Это все, что мы зовем судьбой

На сцене детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре им. Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко"

Детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре им. Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко
"Моя Россия"

Блок № 1. Торжественный

Россия, ты у нас одна,
И за тебя мы все в ответе. 
На карте мы едины, мы – страна,
В сердцах и мыслях мы России дети!

Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Мы рады приветствовать большую и дружную семью Тамбовчан, которая собралась сегодня здесь, на площади Дворца спорта "Кристалл", чтобы поздравить наш город Тамбов и всю Россию с праздниками – Днем России и Днем города Тамбова!

Оглядитесь вокруг: как изменился в лучшую сторону город Тамбов за последние годы: цветы, фонтаны, парки, скверы и улицы – можно сказать, наш город преобразился! Но самое главное – это улыбки! Улыбки на лицах самых юных горожан! Ведь именно от них, пока еще маленьких и юных, зависит то, какими наш город и наша Россия будут в дальнейшем! 

Тамбов - это город счастливых, умных, талантливых детей – будущего России, их заботливых и любящих родителей, благодаря которым наш город и наша страна  - это наша гордость!

И сегодня здесь, на площади Дворца спорта "Кристалл" самых маленьких тамбовчан ждут веселые игры и сладкие призы, а всех горожан – выступление лучших детских творческих коллективов города Тамбова! Встречайте, на сцене детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре имени Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко!

Детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре им. Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко

Дорогие друзья, сегодня  мы чествуем наш город Тамбов, нашу Родину, нашу Россию, чествуем страну с тысячелетней историей и уникальным наследием.

Куда бы ни забросила судьба: от Западного до Восточного края, с севера до юга – везде говорят по-русски, везде вас встретят хорошие люди, добрые и открытые. Это и есть Россия. Огромная добрая земля. Где бы мы ни родились в России, с детства мы помним: это страна – наша.

Город Тамбов.. Что эти слова означают для каждого из нас? Многие скажут – город Тамбов – это мой родной дом. Когда я возвращаюсь из других городов России, я говорю: «Еду домой. Дома меня ждет семья». И действительно, город Тамбов – это одна большая, дружная  семья.

Россия встречает свой праздник сплоченной страной.   Сегодня дружная семья нашего города Тамбова отмечает два больших праздника – День России и День города Тамбова! 

И всех тамбовчан с этим замечательным праздником поздравляет исполняющий обязанности Главы Администрации города Тамбова Петр Петрович Черноиванов!


ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ИСПОЛНЯЮЩЕГО ОБЯЗАННОСТИ ГЛАВЫ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ ГОРОДА ТАМБОВА ПЕТРА ПЕТРОВИЧА ЧЕРНОИВАНОВА

В руках у ведущей и хора "Начало"  шары, так же шары раздаются зрителям

Сегодня на площади Дворца спорта "Кристалл" собрались самые юные жители города Тамбова. И вместе с Вами, Петр Петрович, мы хотим пожелать нашему городу любви, процветания, и всего самого наилучшего. В руках у самых маленьких жителей города – воздушные шары. Петр Петрович, каким должен быть наш город и наша страна через несколько лет?  Мы предлагаем вам на секунду закрыть глаза и представить, каким должен быть наш город и наша страна через 5 или 10 лет. Представили? А теперь давайте все дружно отпустим эти шары в небо, и я уверена, через несколько лет наш город и наша страна будут именно такими, какими их увидели вы: сильными, сплоченными, красивыми!

ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА, ШАРЫ ОТПУСКАЮТСЯ В НЕБО

Каждый из солистов детского хора "Начало" так же желает, чтобы наша Россия была лучшей страной в мире, а наш город – самым лучшим на Земле! Встречайте, для вас поет детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре имени Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко!

Детский хор "Начало" при камерном хоре им. Рахманинова, руководитель Татьяна Шевченко
"Москва, как много в этом звуке"

Блок № 2. "Детство - творчество"

Для каждого счастливого ребенка детство – это, прежде всего возможность проявить свое творчество и конечно же, поиграть! Тамбов – это точка опоры для каждого маленького жителя! Посмотрите, сколько улыбок на лицах маленьких горожан, как сверкают их глаза! Город поддерживает своих детей в любых начинаниях, будь то учеба, отдых или творчество! И сегодня здесь, на площади дворца спорта "Кристалл", каждый маленький тамбовчанин вместе с семьей может проявить свое творчество, и нарисовать, каким он видит наш город в будущем. Лучшие рисунки, конечно же, получат замечательные призы! Так же вы можете принять участие в работе города аттракционов и получить сладкие подарки!

Наши дети – самые талантливые! И сегодня вы сможете в этом убедиться! Я уверена, совсем скоро наша площадь покроется ковром из детских рисунков, а на этой сцене вы сможете увидеть лучшие детские коллективы! И прямо сейчас я приглашаю на сцену детей, которые уже достигли немалых успехов в своем творчестве! Встречайте!

Детский образцовый хореографический ансамбль "Жемчужинка" детской школы искусств № 3, руководители заслуженный работник культуры РФ Галина Толстова, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Елена Дедяева, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Татьяна Васильева
"Русский сувенир" (муз. народная)

Вокальная группа хорового отделения детской школы искусств № 3, руководитель Валентина Лепская, концертмейстер Елена Юдина.
"Спасибо, музыка" из к/ф "Мы из джаза" (муз. М. Мяшкова, слова Д. Иванова)
"Си-джимм-блюз" (муз. Д. Эленгтон)

Детский образцовый хореографический ансамбль "Жемчужинка" детской школы искусств № 3, руководители заслуженный работник культуры РФ Галина Толстова, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Елена Дедяева, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Татьяна Васильева
"Балалаечка" (муз. Т. Морозовой)

Инструментальный дуэт детской школы искусств № 3, руководитель Надежда Князева 
Борис Векслер "Карнавал в Рио", аранжировка Романа Бажилина. Исполняют Валерия Муравьева и Владимир Лоньшаков.

Детский образцовый хореографический ансамбль "Жемчужинка" детской школы искусств № 3, руководители заслуженный работник культуры РФ Галина Толстова, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Елена Дедяева, заслуженный работник культуры РФ Татьяна Васильева
"Урок танца" (муз. Рахманинова)


Блок № 3. "Детство – дружба"

Друзья, Родина подобна огромному дереву, на котором не сосчитать листьев. И все, что мы делаем доброго, прибавляет сил ему.  Родина – это очень много. Это большие города и в десять дворов деревеньки. Это имена людей. Это ты и я с нашим миром чувств, с нашими радостями и заботами. Но, прежде всего, Родина – это друзья. Те друзья, с которыми еще в детстве мы вместе играем во дворе, с которыми мы учимся в школе и отдыхаем в детском лагере. Детская дружба – самая верная, самая чистая! И я уверена, что с годами дружба детей города Тамбова будет только крепнуть!

И сегодня, в День рождения Тамбова самые дружные  тамбовчане собралась здесь, чтобы сказать слова поздравлений любимому городу и нашей огромной России!

Я вижу, что наша площадь заполняется рисунками города Тамбова, такого, каким он должен стать через несколько лет, когда вы вырастите. У тех, кто еще не нарисовал свой город будущего, еще есть такая возможность! Самые лучшие рисунки получат призы! Мы ждем ваших рисунков!

А на сцену я приглашаю самый дружный коллектив, детей, перед которыми в нашем городе, да и во всей России открыты все двери! Встречайте!

Спутник государственного ансамбля песни и танца "Ивушка", руководитель Виктор Патрин
"Прогулка с приглашением".

Школа-студия при государственном ансамбле песни и танца "Ивушка", руководитель Ольга Девченко, Наталья Березовская
 "Молдавский народный танец".

Спутник государственного ансамбля песни и танца "Ивушка", руководитель Виктор Патрин
"Лезгинка".

Школа-студия при государственном ансамбле песни и танца "Ивушка", руководитель Ольга Девченко, Наталья Березовская
"Украинский народный танец"

Блок № 4. "Детство – радость"

Для каждого человека Россия начинается с его малой родины. И поэтому у дня России не только общенародное, но и личное измерение. Где бы мы ни родились, где бы ни выросли — все это наше родное Отечество. А вместе мы — один единый, могучий российский народ.  Мы – большая и дружная семья тамбовчан! Наши дети – это наше будущее! Наши дети – это наша гордость!  

Дорогие друзья, Россия и город Тамбов делают все, чтобы у наших детей было счастливое детство! И я могу сказать, что это получается! Стоит лишь увидеть, с какой радостью маленькие горожане шагают по улицам и площадям нашего города, с какими улыбками они смотрят на солнце, играют, веселятся, танцуют и поют! Тамбов – город радостных детей! 

Сегодня, в день России и в день города Тамбова наши дети собрались здесь, на площади Дворца спорта Кристалл! Наша площадь заполняется рисунками города мечты – Тамбова! И если вы еще не нарисовали свой рисунок, у вас есть эта возможность. Так же каждый маленький тамбовчанин может принять участие в веселых играх и конкурсах в городе аттракционов!

А на сцену  я приглашаю группу "Дети солнца" детской филармонии и балет тамбовского колледжа искусств!

Группа "Дети солнца" детской филармонии и балет тамбовского колледжа искусств.
•	Бродячие артисты
•	Дождик (солистка Валерия Давыдова)
•	Дельфин (солистка Ольга Козлова)
•	Мама
•	Лето (солистка Мария Ровданик)
•	Золушка (солистка София Бударина)
•	Дети солнца

Блок № 5 "Детство – мечта"

Все самые нежные и приятные воспоминания у человека связаны с детством. Ведь детство - это прекрасно.  Наше будущее – в руках наших детей! От мечты юных тамбовчан  зависит, каким оно будет. Посмотрите на площадь! Вся она пестрит рисунками города Тамбова – города мечты. Именно таким он будет, когда подрастут нынешние дети!

Детство – это пора, когда так легко быть счастливым! Это пора планов и надежд,  мечты, которая обязательно сбудется! Самое главное – это любить свой город, свою страну! Будущее нашего города и всей России в ваших руках!  Ребята, вы любите наш город Тамбов? Вы хотите видеть свой город чистым, красивым и уютным? А Россию – сильной и процветающей? Давайте все вместе поздравим наш любимый Тамбов и нашу Родину с праздником! Готовы? 

ПО-ЗДРАВ-ЛЯ-ЕМ!

А пока дети говорят всему городу, всей стране, всему миру – "Мы – маленькие дети, нам хочется – ГУЛЯТЬ!" Встречайте, на сцене детская группа "Ультрамарин" вокально-эстрадной студии "Новый мир" МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха", руководитель Ольга Лепехова!

Финальная песня. Детская группа "Ультрамарин" Вокально-эстрадной студии "Новый мир" МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха", руководитель Ольга Лепехова
•	Мы маленькие дети 
•	Хорошее настроение
•	Let my people go
•	Лелик
•	Девушки из высшего общества
•	Маленькая страна
•	Волшебник недоучка
•	Небо
•	Арлекино
•	Кафешка
•	Граница
•	Больше гламура
•	Ясные дни
•	Зажигай
Блок № 6 "Торжественный"

Дорогие друзья, сегодня у России уже есть тот фундамент, на котором можно строить прочное будущее нашей великой родины, будущее на долгие годы и десятилетия – это наши дети! 

Дорогой  наш город,  мы от имени всех детей  поздравляем тебя с днем рождения, и желаем тебе большого будущего.

Счастливое детство - счастливый город – счастливая  страна!

Мы любим свой город – город цветов и фонтанов, самый прекрасный город на земле! И мы уверены – маленькие тамбовчане приложат все силы для того, чтобы сохранить эту красоту, и сделать свое будущее  красивым и счастливым!

Мы вырастим,  и ты будешь расти с нами,  кто-то уедет, а кто-то останется, но все равно   ты будешь  нашей Родиной, Тамбов!

Мы еще раз поздравляем всю большую семью города Тамбова с замечательными праздниками – Днем России и Днем города Тамбова! Мы желаем нашему городу и нашей Родине прежде всего процветания! А мы, юные горожане, сделаем все, что в наших силах, чтобы наш город был самым лучшим городом в России, а наша страна – лучшей страной в мире!

Смотри, страна, на своих детей,
Здоровых, веселых, сильных.
Они хотят жить для людей
Они говорят:… “Я нужен России!"

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ 

Финальная песня. Детская группа "Ультрамарин" Вокально-эстрадной студии "Новый мир" МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха", руководитель Ольга Лепехова

"Моя Россия"

----------

korzova76 (01.11.2016), танейка (11.07.2018)

----------


## orsia

Дата проведения: 12.06.08
Время проведения: 13.00-15.00
Место проведения: Центральная
сцена ГПКиО

*СЦЕНАРИЙ
Детской программы, посвященной Дню города Тамбова

"СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ ГОРОД – СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ ДЕТИ"
______________________________________*___________________________

ФАНФАРЫ

ВЕД. 1: Добрый день, дорогие жители и гости нашего города!

ВЕД. 2: Мы рады приветствовать всех в самом сердце Тамбова – Солнечном городе!

ВЕД. 1: Сегодня наш родной город Тамбов отмечает самый лучший праздник – свой день рождения!

ВЕД. 2: Дорогой  наш город,  мы от имени всех детей  поздравляем тебя с днем рождения, и желаем тебе большого будущего.

ВЕД. 1: Счастливое детство - счастливый город – счастливая  страна!

ВЕД. 2: Дорогие друзья, сегодня у России уже есть тот фундамент, на котором можно строить прочное будущее нашей великой родины, будущее на долгие годы и десятилетия – это мы,  дети! 

ВЕД. 1: Мы любим свой город – лучший город земли! 

ВЕД. 2: Наш город делает все, чтобы у нас, молодого поколения было счастливое детство!

ВЕД. 1: У детей нашего города – большие возможности: учится, проявлять свое творчество и конечно же, отдыхать!

ВЕД. 2: Сегодня мы предлагаем всем жителям города не зависимо от возраста признаться в любви родному  городу. Справа от сцены находится стол, где каждый из вас может оставить слова благодарности и любви. 

ВЕД. 1: Лучшие признания будут зачитаны с нашей сцены, а их авторы получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ВЕД. 2: А первым город Тамбов с праздником поздравляет _________! Встречайте!

МУЗ. НОМЕР
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ВЕД. 1: Каких детей можно назвать счастливыми?

ВЕД. 2: Могу с уверенностью сказать – счастливые дети – это здоровые дети!

ВЕД. 1: Город Тамбов – город здоровых детей! Спортивные школы и секции  помогают детям оставаться здоровыми!

ВЕД. 2: Так же все маленькие горожане обязательно делают зарядку!

ВЕД. 1: И мы предлагаем всем тем, кто любит наш родной город и хочет быть сильным и здоровым, сделать общегородскую зарядку!

ВЕД. 2: Ребята, повторяйте за нами! А те, кто не пропустит ни одного движения, обязательно получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ОБЩЕГОРОДСКАЯ ЗАРЯДКА (тр.4)

ВЕД. 1: Можно с уверенностью сказать, что у Тамбова – замечательное будущее! 

ВЕД. 2: Все дети дружно повторяли за нами все движения! И ни одного движения не пропустил …. (награждение)

ВЕД. 1: Я думаю, что здоровья родного городу вместе со всеми его жителями желает ___________________________! Встречайте!


МУЗ. НОМЕР
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

ВЕД. 1: Город Тамбов – он в сердце каждого из нас. Все мы здесь родились, ходим  в детский сад или школу, у каждого из нас в родном городе море друзей!

ВЕД. 2: Когда у родного города День рождения, так и хочется прокричать: ПО-ЗДРАВ-ЛЯЮ! Согласны?

ВЕД. 1: Тогда давайте вместе крикнем: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Три – четыре!

ВЕД. 2: А если вам хочется сказать Тамбову еще много замечательных слов, вы можете подойти к столу справа от сцены и написать все-все! Лучшие поздравления прозвучат с нашей сцены, а их авторы получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ВЕД. 1: Вот, кстати, одно из таких поздравлений.

(зачитывается поздравление, вручается пригласительный билет)

ВЕД. 2: Скажите, что еще нужно для детского счастья?

ВЕД. 1: Знаешь, по-моему, просто необходима веселая игра!

ВЕД. 2: Ребята, согласитесь, что веселей всего играть вместе с друзьями!

ВЕД. 1: Особенно в Солнечном городе! Поиграем все вместе! Готовы? Повторяйте за нами!

ВЕД. 2: А те из вас, кто не пропустят ни одного движения, обязательно получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ИГРА (попурри, тр. 18)

ВЕД. 1: Я могу сказать, что жить в Тамбове – очень весело!

ВЕД. 2: Потому что именно в Тамбове живут самые  дружные дети!

ВЕД. 1: Потому что именно в Тамбове есть замечательный Солнечный город, и здесь можно отдохнуть всей семьей и вместе с друзьями!

ВЕД. 2: Тамбов – самый лучший город?

ВЕД. 1: И с этим согласна ________________________________________! Встречайте!

МУЗ. НОМЕР
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

ВЕД. 1: Город Тамбов – это своеобразная точка опоры для каждого маленького жителя! Каждый ребенок здесь счастлив! Стоит только посмотреть на улыбки наших маленьких горожан, на их сияющие глаза! Я права?

ВЕД. 2: Город поддерживает своих детей в любых начинаниях: будь то учеба, отдых или творчество! И сегодня мы можем в этом убедиться! 

ВЕД. 1: Много добрых слов вы уже написали городу Тамбову, и я уверена, не мало еще напишите! Вот одно из поздравлений Тамбову! 

Зачитывается поздравление, вручается пригласительный

ВЕД. 2: Если вы еще не написали слова  поздравления Тамбову, обязательно подойдите к столу справа от сцены! Лучшие пожелания прозвучат с этой сцены, а их авторы получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ВЕД. 1: Каждый взрослый знает, что счастливое детство не возможно без веселых игр. Вы согласны? 

ВЕД. 2: Тогда я предлагаю вам поиграть всем вместе! Не только маленьким Тамбовчанам, но и их мамам, папам, бабушкам и дедушкам!

ВЕД. 1: Те из вас, кто будет повторять все движения за нами, получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ВЕД. 2: Тогда вы сможете покататься всей семьей. Готовы? Тогда повторяйте за нами!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ИГРА (если весело под солнцем тр. 15)

ВЕД. 1: Тамбов – город талантливых детей! Имена многих из них известны всей России! 

ВЕД. 2: И прямо сейчас я приглашаю на сцену детей, которые уже достигли немалых успехов в своем творчестве! Встречайте! _______________________________!


МУЗ. НОМЕР
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

ВЕД. 1: Для каждого человека Россия начинается с его малой родины.

ВЕД. 2: Что для вас означает "родной город"? 

ВЕД. 1: Это знакомые улицы, родная школа, уютный двор, мама и папа, родственники, знакомые и друзья! 

ВЕД. 2: Те друзья, с которыми еще в детстве мы вместе играем во дворе, с которыми мы учимся в школе и отдыхаем в детском лагере. 

ВЕД. 1: Детская дружба – самая верная, самая чистая! И я уверена, что с годами дружба детей города Тамбова будет только крепнуть!

ВЕД. 2: Многие из вас каждую субботу и воскресенье приходят к нам, в Солнечный город!

ВЕД. 1: А сегодня мы собрались здесь, чтобы поздравить наш родной и любимый город Тамбов с Днем рождения! Ведь ему исполнилось…

ВЕД. 2: Ребята, сколько исполнилось сегодня городу Тамбову? (372)

ВЕД. 1: Молодцы! Маленькие тамбовчане не только самые веселые, самые талантливые, но и самые-самые умные!

ВЕД. 2: В нашем городе живут самые лучшие дети, вы согласны?

ВЕД. 1: Потому что наш город самый лучший на этой земле! Я права? Со мной согласна _________, которая написала вот что: 

Зачитывается поздравление, вручается пригласительный билет

ВЕД. 2: Дорогие друзья, а где лучше всего отдыхать в городе Тамбове?

ВЕД. 1: Конечно же, в Солнечном городе! Ведь именно здесь можно не только погулять по замечательным аллеям, поесть мороженного, покататься на аттракционах, но и поиграть всем вместе!

ВЕД. 2: И я предлагаю поиграть с нами вместе! Если мамы, папы, бабушки и дедушки будут повторять все движения за нами, они так же, как и дети, смогут получить пригласительный билет на аттракцион!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ИГРА ("солнечный город", тр. 13)

ВЕД. 1: Детство – это пора, когда так легко быть счастливым! Это пора планов и надежд,  мечты, которая обязательно сбудется! 

ВЕД. 2: Самое главное – это любить свой город, свою страну! Будущее нашего города и всей России в ваших руках!  Ребята, вы любите наш город Тамбов?

ВЕД. 1: Вы хотите видеть свой город чистым, красивым и уютным? А Россию – сильной и процветающей? 

ВЕД. 2: Я уверена, что все наши мечты исполнятся! И мы приглашаем на сцену ________________! Встречайте!

МУЗ. НОМЕР
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


ВЕД. 1: Дорогие друзья! Сегодня здесь самые маленькие и юные горожане признавались в любви родному городу Тамбову! Этих писем уже написано не мало, и у всех жителей города Тамбова есть возможность в течение всего дня оставить признание в любви родному городу Тамбову!

ВЕД. 2: Лучшие признания будут озвучены с нашей сцены, а их авторы получат пригласительные билеты на аттракционы Солнечного города!

ВЕД. 1: Мы любим свой город – город цветов и фонтанов, самый прекрасный город на земле! 

ВЕД. 2: И мы уверены – маленькие тамбовчане приложат все силы для того, чтобы сохранить эту красоту, и сделать свое будущее  красивым и счастливым!

ВЕД. 1: Ведь счастливые дети – это счастливый город и счастливая страна!

ВЕД. 2: Мы вырастим,  и ты будешь расти с нами,  кто-то уедет, а кто-то останется, но все равно   ты будешь  нашей Родиной, Тамбов!

ВЕД. 1: Мы еще раз поздравляем всю большую семью города Тамбова с замечательными праздниками – Днем России и Днем города Тамбова!

ВЕД. 2: Мы желаем нашему городу и нашей Родине прежде всего процветания! А мы, юные горожане, сделаем все, что в наших силах, чтобы наш город был самым лучшим городом в России, а наша страна – лучшей страной в мире!

ВЕД. 1: Смотри, страна, на своих детей,
Здоровых, веселых, сильных.

ВЕД. 2: Они хотят жить для людей
Они говорят:… “Я нужен России!"

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ 
____________________________________________________________

----------

Irenka-da (19.07.2016), korzova76 (01.11.2016), танейка (11.07.2018)

----------


## natawa1802

элен вы могли бы мне выслать материал у нас в этом году 50 лет дк. и что нибудь для дня села

----------


## танейка

*orsia*,
Огромное спасибо за разработки!!!! Я долгое время пыталась в интернете найти хоть что  по необходимой тематике-А ТУТ ПРОСТО КЛАДЕЗЬ!!!!!!

Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам за такую нужную темку!!!! Всем удачи  и творческого вдохновения!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## simvolika

Большое спасибо! Очень симпатичные сценарии! Можно вооружаться...))) Наш город тоже празднует свои Дни рождения в День молодежи. А в этом году юбилей - 60 лет. Так что пора готовиться....Собирать все, что может пригодиться... Очень признателен! Если есть что-либо ценное еще - буду благодарен. Искренне, Анатолий
simvolika@rambler.ru :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Ансамбль казачьей песни «Вольная станица»
> МОСКВА.
> Ансамбль станет ярким зрелищем вашего мероприятия, а темперамент исполнителей ни кого не оставит равнодушным.
> Вы можете оставить свои координаты и предложения на почтовом ящике или по тел.
> 
> www.volnay-staniza@yandex.ru
> 
> 8 906-732-30-78 Андрей (директор)


Сколько стоит выступление коллектива?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Ансамбль станет ярким зрелищем вашего мероприятия, а темперамент исполнителей ни кого не оставит равнодушным.


А сколько стоит концерт Вашего коллектива? И каков райдер??

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Элен!Вы так добры ко всем!)))Никому не отказали...)) Может, и мне что перепадет? Я про Сценарии юбилея города... Будк признателен! Искренне, Анатолий
simvolika@rambler.ru:smile:

----------


## Иринкап

Элен, какая же вы молодец. но скачать ваши сценарии у меня не получилось. если есть возможность, то пришлите по почте можно архивом - попробую разобраться.

----------


## Элен

> Элен, какая же вы молодец. но скачать ваши сценарии у меня не получилось. если есть возможность, то пришлите по почте можно архивом - попробую разобраться





> элен вы могли бы мне выслать материал у нас в этом году 50 лет дк. и что нибудь для дня села


Девчонки,где адреса? На деревню бабушке не отправляются письма.



> Элен!Вы так добры ко всем!)))Никому не отказали...)) Может, и мне что перепадет? Я про Сценарии юбилея города... Будк признателен! Искренне, Анатолий


Уже у Вас.Всего доброго.

----------


## balada

*Элен*,
 Буду вам очень благодарен если вышлете сценарии проведения днч города.За ранее благодарен Вам.Александр.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Элен*,
 Простите забыл адрес. tvikbal@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

Кажется,рапидка - это самый надёжный обменник,поэтому папочку с материалами по празднованию дня села и города заливаю туда. Кому срочно - качайте оттуда,а те,кто не сможет скачать,оставляйте адреса,как и прежде.

http://rapidshare.com/files/20460778...e_________.rar

----------


## дебилка

*Элен*,
Элен, если не затруднит, вышлите мне архивчик с вашими разработками большое спасибо.    igor_kiktenko@mail.ru

----------


## lenushok

Элен, если у вас есть еще возможность поделиться  - то буду вам очень признательна!  :flower: 
мой ящик - lenusik.83@mail.ru

----------


## Бэкхам

ПРостите,конечно,но у меня проблема другая!Мне нужна песня для десткого(13-15лет)эстрадного коллектива на ДЕнь города!ПОдскажите пожалуйста!Голову сломала!Дорогие форумчане,помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## simvolika

Ирина! А вас интересует именно песня о ГОРОДЕ или может пригодиться песня, к примеру, "Разноцветный праздник", о празднике, вообще? А если песня о городе и юбилее, то точно привязанная к месту ???


> ПРостите,конечно,но у меня проблема другая!Мне нужна песня для десткого(13-15лет)эстрадного коллектива на ДЕнь города!ПОдскажите пожалуйста!Голову сломала!Дорогие форумчане,помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Бэкхам

*simvolika*,Ну если можно,вышлите на почту комплект "ПРаздник",обменяемся на что-нибудь.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## JANNE

Элен, если вас это не затруднит, не могли бы вы и мне выслать ваш материал! Грядет юбилей района. Заранее блаодарна.
Мой ящик: trunova-zhanna@mail.ru

----------


## simvolika

Элен! Буду очень признателен, если найдется время поделиться и со мной Вашими наработками по юбилею. Грядет у нас 60-летие города. Заранее -спасибо! Адрес:
simvolika@rambler.ru

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Сценарии мероприятий:
> 
> http://webfile.ru/1985455


Увы..(( При запросе, сообщают, что данный файл не обнаружен...Может, Вы уже удалили его? А так хотелось ознакомиться....
simvolika@rambler.ru

*Добавлено через 33 часа 55 минут*
[QUOTE=simvolika;2296377]Элен! Буду очень признателен, если найдется время поделиться и со мной Вашими наработками по юбилею. Грядет у нас 60-летие города. Заранее -спасибо! 

Скачал по Вашей ссылке))) Благодарен!!!!!!!!

----------


## Костенко Окс

Дорогая Элен, вы всем помогаете помогите и мне,проблема таже День района

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
заранее благодарна.Мой адрес starkultura@yandex.ru

----------


## ArtVit

И мне если можно, заранее благодарен

----------


## simvolika

Друзья! Как-то зависла темка?((( Неужели перрестали праздновать Дни города, проводить юбилейные мероприятия по случаю юбилеев городов, карнавалы и шествия, праздники на стадионах??? Или кризис всё отменил? Поделитесь материалом, если есть возможность? У нас юбилей в июне. Сейчас "рождаем" в муках варианты праздника....Спасибо!

----------


## orsia

*simvolika*,
 могу пока только поделиться названиями.. суть пока не придумали.. у нас праздник тоже в июне...

----------


## Элен

*Костенко Окс*,
*ArtVit*,
 загляните в почтовый ящик.:wink:

----------


## светик3266

Элен. Вы просто умничка ..Вот мне бы ваш талант.Я должна сделать сценарий к проводам в армию юношей нашего города.Наработок много, а вот ещё просят пару конкурсов.Чтоб такого для 35 человек, чтоб интересно и ново.Может поможете?...Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Костенко Окс

Уважаемая Элен ! Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой отправить мне материал к Дню города, станицы. Мой эл. адрес: starkultura@yandex.ru. Заранее благадарю.:)

----------


## Элен

*светик3266*,
 те материалы,что у меня есть,не мои,а собрание из интернета.Но всё равно спасибо за добрые слова,буду рада,если Вам поможет. 
Насчёт конкурсов - так их тут уйма в разделах. Специально для Вашего случая,конечно,нет,но лишь бы зацепка была,подогнать под свой повод не трудно,трактовочку свою втиснуть и все будут думать,что конкурс именно к этому поводу и ваялся. Вы уже были в других разделах?

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
*Костенко Окс*,
 Вам папочка отправлена.
Всего доброго!

----------


## Костенко Окс

Может кому и пригодится
СЦЕНАРИЙ

23 сентября 2006 года
16.00 часов
Молодежная площадка "STARS"


Звучат фанфары (позывные – "Ты Кубань, ты наша Родина!")

Дикторский текст: 	Кубань – земля такая:
От хлеба золотая, степная сторона.
Друзей она встречает
И песни запевает,
И душу открывает
Прозрачную до дна.

На сцену выходят хоровые коллективы ЦНТК и "Кавказ". 
Исполняется Гимн Кубани.

Под музыку выходят артисты в костюмах Кубань, Староминский район и пять поселений: Староминская, Новоясенская, Канеловская, Рассвет, Куйбыши.

Кубань:	Здравствуйте, люди добрые,
Люди славные и богатые,
Пожилые и молодые,
Я рада всем вам,
Как добрым вестям.
Я – Кубань вас всех встречаю
И с приветом привечаю. 

Староминский район:	Староминский наш район
Всех гостей встречает
И с поклоном привечает.

Кубань:	Есть много станиц на Кубани родной
Прекрасный народ в них живет,

Староминский район:	Но краше Староминского района
Едва ли, друзья, кто найдет.

Кубань:	В нем дружной семьею
Пять поселений живет.

Староминский район:	Мы расскажем вам о том,
Как в казачестве живем.
К делу наше отношенье,
		Долг наш – Родине служенье.

Староминское поселение:	Староминскому поселению 
есть чем гордиться.
Сильная пшеница 
Колосом звенит,
Славною судьбою,
Радостью земною,
Песней удалою
Народ наш знаменит. 

Канеловское поселение:	В мире, согласье и дружбе живет
Трудолюбивый Канеловский народ.
Народ – хлебопашец, народ – садовод
На свой праздник всю Кубань созовет.

Новоясенское поселение:	В краю Кубанском без невзгод
Новоясенский трудится народ.
Дружат нежно здесь с землею,
Дружат с песней удалою.

Куйбышевское поселение:	На славной Кубани живут Куйбыши
Сыны плодородной земли.
Веселые песни, горячие танцы
Мы на Кубань принесли.

Рассвет:	Есть на Кубани селяне
Их Рассветовцами зовут.
Лицом и душою красивые люди
В согласье и дружбе живут.

Староминский район:	Мы, как дань свою покорную
От прославленных знамен
Шлем тебе, Кубань родимая,
До сырой земли поклон.

Староминский район:	Есть много станиц на Кубани родной,
В них добрые люди живут,
Но отдано сердце лишь только одной – 
Что Родиной нежно зовут.

Кубань:	Староминская – сердцу близкая,
О тебе эту песню поем.
Дочь Кубанская, Краснодарская
Хорошеешь ты с каждым днем.

Попурри песен о станице – исп.
хор "Кавказ", 
хор ЦНТК,
Александр Абов,
Ансамбль "Чаровница".

Кубань:	Староминская – сердцу близкая
Пролегла средь привольных полей 
Ты взрастила для жизни достойных
Словно Мать, сыновей, дочерей.
Будь же ты славна во веки
Счастье и вера с тобой
Милая сердцу станица,
Край любимый, родной!
Мы поем "Гимн Староминской"

Завершает блок "Гимн Староминской"

Кубань:
	Открыть наше праздничное гуляние, посвященное Дню Староминского района и станицы Староминской мы приглашаем Главу муниципального образования Староминский района Владимира Васильевича Середенко.

Староминский район	Главу Староминского сельского поселения  Владимира Тимофеевича Литвинова. 

Кубань:	Настоятеля Свято-Покровского храма, благочинного отца Алексея.

Выступление.

"Многие лета" – ансамбль дух. музыки "Канон". 


Кубань:	Дай нам Боже мира тоже,

Староминская:	Дай нам хлеба,


Староминский район:	Дай того, чего нам треба,
Рассвет, Куйбыши:	Дай нам мира и покоя!
Все:	Пид могучею Кубань-рекою!
И с Россией дорогою.

"Россия" – ансамбль народного танца "Росинка".

На сцену выходят ведущие

1 ведущий:	С праздником, родная станица!
В целом мире тебя краше нет.
Что могло бы с тобою сравниться?
Ты прекрасна, как яблони цвет.

2 ведущий:	С праздником, родной район!
Мы тебя будем верно любить
И поля, и степные зарницы
Мы хотим в свое сердце вместить!

Вместе:	С праздником земляки!

1 ведущий:	Добрый день, уважаемые староминчане!

2 ведущий:	Добрый день, дорогие гости нашей станицы!

1 ведущий:	Наш праздник посвящается всем вам соседи, друзья, родственники, земляки, тебе – родной район.

2 ведущий:	     Веками жили люди с мечтой о лучшей доле! Рожала сына мать и пела колыбельную о счастливом будущем. И в песнях старины, обычаях и обрядах воплотилась вся мудрость предков! И тот народ сильнее и счастливее, который любит и уважает стариков. Мы приветствуем на нашем празднике старейших жителей: 

- ЛЕМОНДЖАВА АЛЕКСАНДРА СЕЙТОВНА 1905 г.р.  -101 год;
- КОСТЕНКО МАРИЯ АНДРЕЕВНА 1907 г.р. – 99 лет;
- БИРЮК ЕФРОСИНИЯ ИВАНОВНА 1911 г.р. – 95 лет.



1 ведущий:	     Мы обращаемся к вам со словами искренней благодарности, низко кланяясь вам. Просим вас, пожалуйста, встаньте, пусть земляки поприветствуют вас аплодисментами. Вам самые добрые наши пожелания и цветы и подарки. Учредителем подарков является предприниматель Слынько Владимир Леонидович.

Дети вручают старейшим жителям цветы, 
звучит мелодия.
Песня "Родина" – исполняет Наталья Кузнецова.

1 ведущий:	В труде мы видим сказочное что-то.
В науке ли, в искусстве, ремесле –
В тех ежедневных деловых заботах,
Что создают металл, идеи, хлеб!

2 ведущий:	Когда мы видим мастера такого,
Как за него наша душа горда!
Зовем мы труженика в жизни рядового
Волшебником великого труда!

1 ведущий:	Это работники агропромышленного комплекса. Мы встречаем их аплодисментами и приглашаем на сцену. 

2 ведущий:	Слово для чествования волшебников великого труда предоставляется главе нашего района Владимиру Васильевичу Середенко. 

Чествование работников агропромышленного комплекса. 
Вручение грамот.

1 ведущий:	Слово для поздравления Козубня Николаю Филипповичу – председателю СПК "Кавказ", герою труда России. 

Выступление.

2 ведущий:	Провожаем аплодисментами работников агропромышленного комплекса. 

1 ведущий:	А мы продолжаем чествовать лучших людей района. Это  работники социальной сферы, общественные деятели и активисты. Это врачи, учителя, работники культуры, социальной защиты, средства массовой информации, работники правоохранительных органов.
2 ведущий:	Работники торговли, предприниматели, работники жилищно-коммунальной сферы, строители. 
Приглашаем вас на сцену.  Встречаем, идут лучшие люди нашего района.

Поздравление.
Вручение грамот.

1 ведущий:	От всех трудящихся социальной сферы слово для поздравления предоставляется педагогу _________________
____________________________________________________
Провожаем аплодисментами всех тружеников социальной сферы.
(Выступление.)

1 ведущий:	Хлеб вовек есть жизни нам основа,
Хлеб родной, а не со стороны.
Будет хлеб – и песня будет снова,
Будет песня – значит мы сильны!

Песня "Сторона ты моя, сторона" 
в исполнении Ольги Кулишовой

1 ведущий:	Молодость, молодость
Солнца попутчица
Все у тебя непременно получится,
Все обязательно сбудется, станется,
Молодость, молодость славы избранница. 

2 ведущий:	На сцену приглашается трудовая молодежь. Встречаем аплодисментами молодое поколение.

Пошла молодежь.

1 ведущий:	Продолжают славу казаков станичников и наши спортсмены, которые прославили не только станицу, Кубань, но и нашу матушку Россию.

2 ведущий:	У многих из ребят спорт излюбленный досуг
Пожизненно порою неизменный.
Безостановочно, за кругом круг,
Сквозь утренний туман бегут спортсмены
К славе и победе!

1 ведущий:	Доверила страна им стадионы
И знает рекордсмен у нас любой,
Что каждый старт – надежда миллионов,
А финиш – всенародная любовь!

2 ведущий:	Мы приветствуем наших спортсменов. 

1 ведущий:	Дорогие ребята, в этот праздничный день вас поздравляет Глава района Владимир Середенко. 

	Поздравление.	

2 ведущий:	От всей молодёжи поздравляет__________________________

Выступление.

1 ведущий:	Для всех, кто считает себя молодым и красивым, коллекцию моделей одежды демонстрируют учащиеся профессионального училища 46.  
Демонстрация моделей.
(Танец "Казачья проходка" ансамбль "Росинка" ДМШ)

2 ведущий:	В давние-давние времена души людей были прекрасны, спокойны и счастливы, и этим настолько сильны, что люди сравнялись с богами. Не понравилось это жестоким и властным богам и разделили они души человеческие на две половинки и разбросали по всему свету. С тех пор ищет человек свою вторую половинку, и нет ему покоя и счастья, пока не найдет ее.

1 ведущий:	Мы приветствуем тех, кто нашел свою половинку, нашел свое счастье.  Сегодня мы приветствуем тех, кто прожил в совместном браке 50 лет. У них сегодня золотая свадьба.

2 ведущий:




	Для чествования юбиляров семейной жизни мы приглашаем заведующую ЗАГСом Кривошееву Татьяну Алексеевну. 

Сербат Николай Данилович и Людмила Григорьевна.

Мы  приглашаем  на сцену  свадебных юбиляров которые прожили вместе 25 лет . У них сегодня  серебряная свадьба.
(Шепитько Владимир Петрович и Людмила Брониславовна)

2 ведущий:	23 сентября празднуют свою ситцевую свадьбу супруги, которые вместе прожили 1 год. Мы приглашаем их на сцену.

  Балала Денис Владимирович и Людмила Александровна.

1 ведущий:	В этот праздничный день у нас в станице рождаются новые семьи. А значит, жизнь в станице продолжается.                 Мы приглашаем на сцену супругов, у которых зелёная свадьба. 

2 ведущий:	Сегодня честь по чести,
Положено в миру,
Воздать хвалу невесте,
И почесть жениху.

1 ведущий:	Чтоб несчастье  и ненастье
Обходили бы ваш дом
Мы через ворота счастья,
Молодых  в их жизнь введём!

Входят молодые.

2 ведущий:	Уважаемые супруги, в этот замечательный, солнечный день, Вас поздравляет с главным днём в вашей жизни, глава района В.В.Середенко.

Поздравления главы.

1 ведущий:	Дорогие молодожёны,
Пусть ваша жизнь всегда искрится,
Как лучезарность этих дней,
Пусть воссияет Гименей,
Взглянув на радостные лица!
Поднять бокалы нам пора
За счастье молодых. УРА! Ура! Ура!

Глава:	Всем супружеским парам крикнет всем районом 
ГОРЬКО!

1 ведущий:	Горько, друзья Вам на свадьбе кричали,
Горько, чтоб не было в жизни печали,
Чтоб Вам всегда было сладко!


2 ведущий:	Блестят глаза, горит румянец,
И в жизни, нет пока проблем,
Для Вас сегодня  этот танец
На счастье и на радость ВСЕМ.

Ансамбль "Гармония" – песня  "Белое платье".

1 ведущий:	Дорогие друзья! Пусть  в жизни у Вас будет всегда лебединая верность. Примите от директора художественного салона "Сокол" Соколова Василия Александровича заслуженного работника культуры России этот памятный подарок. 
Вручение.

А для золотых, серебряных и ситцевых  семейных свадебных юбиляров подарки предоставил – руководитель предприятия "Кредо" Жукова Ольга Сергеевна

2 ведущий:	Аплодисменты молодоженам. 
Мы желаем мира, благополучия и счастья каждой семье, которая присутствует на этом празднике. Пусть жизнь ваша будет сказкой долгие лета.

1 ведущий:	Крик малыша – грядущих лет позывные
Бьют куранты нарушив тишь,
А в родильном доме впервые
Возвестил о себе малыш!

2 ведущий:	Дорогие станичники, нам очень приятно сообщить, что наша станица пополнилась в этом году – новыми жителями!

1 ведущий:	Встречаем аплодисментами юного жителя нашего района -  Тырсина Александра  Андреевича и его родителей. Андрея Павловича и Елену Аркадьевну.

2 ведущий:	Примите в этот день поздравления Главы нашего района и подарок от предпринимателя Слынько Владимира Леонидовича.

Поздравление главы.
1 ведущий:	Провожаем аплодисментами, молодую семью.
2 ведущий:	Примите на память этот подарок вместе с зажигательным кубанским танцем. 
         Танец "Казачий пляс" ансамбль "Надежда"

1 ведйщий:	Мы называем родиною малою
То место, где родились и живем.
Для нас Староминская – наша родина.
                   У каждого из нас здесь отчий дом.
2 ведущий:	Отчий дом каждому близок и дорог, и конечно же он должен быть ухоженным и красивым. Хозяева самых ухоженных, самых красивых домовладений Староминского сельского поселения приглашаются на сцену:______________________
____________________________________________________

1 ведущий:	Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе Староминского сельского поселения Литвинову Владимиру Тимофеевичу учредитель приза за "Лучший двор" – директор ООО "Скиф" Сандер Любовь Сергеевна и директор ООО "Модуль"Сиваш Сергей Васильевич 

		Вручение подарков хозяевам образцовых домовладений.

2 ведущий:	Да будет мир, согласие и счастье.
Да светит солнце, да журчит ручей.
                      Да звенит птичий гомон.
1 ведущий:	Пусть дети растут на радость,
Пусть дела рук, служат гордостью.
Счастья ВАМ люди! 
Взрывается шар.
На сцену выходит танцевальный кол-в "Надежда" 
"Я, Ты, Он, Она – вместе целая страна".

1 ведущий:	Дорогие земляки, мы, ещё раз вас поздравляем с днём района и приглашаем вас на концерт творческих коллектив из города Краснодара. Приглашаем на сцену гостей праздника: Ансамбль песни танца ГОРНИЦА.

Выступление ансамбля "ГОРНИЦА".
2 ведущий:	Дорогие друзья, нашу праздничную программу продолжат, "Шоу – балет "Виктория" и Дагестанские канатоходцы.          В 20-00 вас ждёт танцевально-развлекательная программа для молодёжи "Седьмое небо". В 23 часа – праздничный фейерверк "Осенний звездопад".

1 ведущий:	Продолжают нашу программу "Дагестанские канатоходцы"

----------


## Садкоva

Может пригодиться, материал этот о нашем городе, но на его примере можно вставить свои данные.
Сценарий
Праздника «Открытка для города»
Звучит вступление – открывается занавес, танцоры из коллектива «Джангл» растянув полотна голубой ткани стоят в мизансцене.
 На экран идет проекция видеоотрывка.
Видеоотрывок 1: Улица Ленина,   люди,  музей, люди, деревья, люди завод,  люди , площадь, вечный огонь, администрация, стела город на вьезде, заставка «С Юбилеем город!»
Текст видеоотрывка.    	
Город, ты знаешь нас с детства, по твоим улицам мы делаем первые шаги, в двери твоих домов стучимся,  и нас принимают с радушием. Ветвями сосен и берез манишь  нас издалека,  куда бы мы не уезжали от тебя. Зовешь  гудками заводов на трудовые подвиги. Распахиваешь ладони площадей, приглашая горожан на праздники.  Ты растешь и развиваешься для  нас,  а мы живем для  тебя. Наш город Бор! 
  			Фонограмма микшируется выходят солисты 
Концертный номер «Песня о городе Бор»
Исп.  О.Юданова, Корнеев, ансамбль «Джангл»

Выходят ведущие. 
1й:  Юбилейный вечер открыла песня, ставшая  визитной карточкой  города. 2й: Города о котором каждый борчанин может сказать. 
Вместе: Мой город!
1й: Это дворик моего дома;
2й: Это золоченые купола старинного Успенского храма.
Вместе: Мой город!
1й: Берега великой  реки  Волги, с которой все начиналось;
2й:  Лица людей, разные: веселые и грустные, молодые или с излучинками морщинок у дорогих глаз;
Вместе: Мой город!
1й: Знаменитые горожане, которые родились в этом городе, а принадлежат всему миру.
2й: Деловые будни и долгожданные праздники.
Вместе: Любимый  город! С днем рожденья! 

Концертный номер анс. «Черные кошки» 
Выход барабанщиц

1й: В празднике,  посвященном 70- летию города Бор принимают участие представители Правительства и Законодательного собрания Нижегородской области, руководители Борского района и города Бор, почётные гости.

2й:  На сцену приглашаются: 
Губернатор Нижегородской области
 Валерий Павлинович Шанцев
1й: Заместитель Губернатора Нижегородской области
 Владимир Александрович Иванов
2й: Глава местного самоуправления Борского района,
 председатель Земского собрания Валерий Викторович Тарбеев 
1й: Глава администрации Борского района 
Александр Викторович Киселёв 
2й: Депутат Законодательного собрания Нижегородской области
Евгений Викторович  Лебедев
1й:  Глава администрации города Бор Александр Викторович Федоров

	 Идут поздравления. Барабанщицы уходят.

1й: Благопожелания – основа каждого праздника, человек заключает себя в атмосферу добра  и радости тем самым ограждая себя от невзгод.
2й: Если не может лично пожелать счастья,  то пользуется услугами современной связи телефоном Интернетом.
1й:  А что бы пожелания эти имели как говориться документальную точность – записывает их на бумаге. 
2й: Думаю что каждый из нас ощущает ту самую энергетику радости получая конверт или открытку, написанную в лучших традициях эпистолярного жанра.
1й: Сегодня День рожденье города и,  задаваясь вопросом, как ощутить эту же энергетику радости целому городу – с населением 76 тысяч 895  человек, нашли на него ответ.
 2й: Пусть город принимает благопожелания,  а послания наши будут не простыми, а творческими. Принимайте открытку первую – промышленным предприятиям города Бор!

Современный эстрадный танец шоу – балет «Артес» - «Миллениум»
На экране идет видеоотрывок 2:  о промышленных предприятиях города.

Текст на экране: С юбилеем  Бор! 
Видеоряд: ОАО Эй Джи Си Борский стекольный завод» ОАО «Завод Нижегородский Теплоход» ОАО « Борский трубный завод» ЗАО « Борский силикатный завод».
(Здание, проходная, работа цеха, может машины выезжающие из ворот)
Выходят ведущие:
1й: Промышленность – это фундамент экономики.
Такие строительные термины на празднике не случайны. Город наш строится сам и строит серьезную экономическую систему благодаря работе предприятий, ставших градообразующими  или совсем недавно появившихся на Борской земле.
2й: Инвестиционные и инновационные проекты – курс по которому идет районная администрация ведет к улучшению жизни борчан. И сегодня   в день города  слова особой признательности … 
Для награждения на сцену приглашается:

Блок награждений лучших промышленных предприятий
			               Концертный номер: 
1й: Праздник – магической силой обладает это событие.
Хочется чего то особенное сделать. Например приоткрыть завесу тайн и одним глазком заглянуть в будущее. Вот эти открытки  должны будут доставить борчанам в будущем времени. Все они направлены в адрес строительных организаций нашего города, которые по кирпичику создают облик Бора -  города будущего.

Звучит музыка начинается показ видеоотрывка 3: «Бор строиться!»
(Кадры со строительства  детского сада «Ласточка», хирургического корпуса, дороги)
Текст на видеоотрывок:
1й: Итак  представляем вам открытки для будущего!
 Например, вот в этой будет написано поздравляем с открытием детского сада «Ласточка» в микрорайоне «Красногорка», 240 детишек смогут посещать его каждый день, купаться в бассейне, гулять по зимнему саду, заниматься спортом в оборудованном зале.
2й:  А вот еще одно послание для будущего: «Поздравляем борчан с открытием нового хирургического корпуса центральной больницы» или вот этому посланию обрадуются все автомобилисты: «С открытием новой дороги вас!»  в районе рыночной площади такие изменения грядут что нам бочанам не снилось! 
1й: Эти открытия только грядут,  поэтому оставим открытки для будущего! А сейчас о том что уже сбылось!

Награждение строительных организаций
Концертный номер

1й: А сейчас представляем вам  открытку не простую -  космическую. Кажется,   на небосклоне даже текст   прочесть можно.
2й:  Звезды так сложились что следующая открытка ярким судьбам, стремительным свершениям, с безграничным  уважением  к этим людям. Борчанам – ветеранам!

Идет видеозаставка  с текстом 
(Звезды, планеты, любые космические пейзажи)
«Бесконечна Вселенная! В хаотичном движении кружатся миры и созвездия. Где-то там, среди множества небесных тел, наша планета Земля. Она настолько мала, что кажется чудом само ее существование. Но на земле живут люди которые доказывают свое право на это чудо  -  знаниями и свершениями.
 Человечество  отсылает в безграничное космическое пространство  сильнейшие энергетические послания – имена великих людей которыми называют далекие  звезды. Звезды с именами наших земляков мы верим есть в этом бесконечном пространстве!

Идет танец коллектива «Машенька»  « Млечный путь»
Во время танца идет видеозаставка 4:
 (На фоне звездного неба планеты и фотографии  знаменитых людей Борского района длинна отрывка 4. 14  18 фотографий)
В конце танца коллектив замирает на сцене. Луч пушки отправляется в зал, на места для почетных граждан Борского района.

Выходят ведущие:
1й: Именами наших земляков мы хотим назвать далекие звезды.
2й: Пусть всегда мерцают они на небе светом мудрости и добра.
Сегодня в нашем зале присутствуют почетные граждане нашего города. Принимайте эти поздравления и цветы и подарки! 

(почетным гражданам выносят цветы в зал)
Сегодня на борском небосклоне  почета должны зажечься новые имена.
А поэтому на сцену мы приглашаем ….

Идет вручение званий «Почетный гражданин Борского района» 6 чел.

1й: Благодарим всех ветеранов войны и труда, всех, кто посвятил свою судьбу любимому делу. 
		    Концертный номер И.Ковалева 
  		    Концертный номер И.Ковалева 

1й: А вот я считаю, что самый лучший подарок тот, что сделан своими руками.  А самая лучшая открытка та, что придумана и нарисована самим. 
Вот и у нас,  маленькая жительница города, спешит поздравить и подарить открытку социальной сфере нашего города. 

Заставка на экране «2008 год семьи»
Дев:  Дарю тебе сердце
На листике белом.
Дарю тебе сердце,
Что хочешь с ним делай.
Но лучше на нем рисовать не учись ты,
Пускай мое сердце останется чистым.

Концертный номер  «Все что в жизни есть у меня» 
 С.Кузнецова С.Смирнов.

На экране видеоотрывок 5   о счастливых семьях длинна отрывка 
В проигрыше песни  накладывается  видео заставка из ЗАГСа 
«В этом году в нашем городе появилось….семей. Пик свадеб пришелся на 8 августа 2008 года только в этот день зарегистрировалось 25 семей.
Идет второй куплет песни
Во втором припеве   видео заставка из  роддома
«Наш город в 2008 году  вырос на …..маленьких борчан. …девочек и… мальчиков.  Пусть растут они здоровыми и крепкими.  Ну а молодые семьи ждем у себя  с нетерпением»


В финале песни ведущие выводят детей из многодетных семей и девочку чтицу. У всех в руках сердечки 
Дев:  Дарю тебе сердце
На листике белом.
Дарю тебе сердце,
Что хочешь с ним делай.
Но лучше на нем рисовать не учись ты,
Пускай мое сердце останется чистым.

1й: В нашем городе к семье отношение трепетное, да и на земля Борская  всегда славилась крепкими семьями, сейчас мы называем такие семьи многодетными а раньше это было обычное дело.  Посмотрите на сцене дети из семьи….
И семьи ….
2й: Они счастливы  потому что вместе и потому что живут в город Бор. И сегодня хотят подарить эти небольшие символы любви к своему городу борчанам и гостям города! 

Звучит красивая детская мелодия. 
Дети  спускаются со сцены и выносят в зал сердечки красные  на палочке. 

1й: 2008 - год семьи и юбилейный год для города слились воедино и  имеют общий знаменатель: Крепка семья – крепка Отчизна. 
2й: Поддержка семьи  как самого важного института общества -  это современный подход администрации Борского района. 
1й: Уже второй год в городе успешно реализуется проект «Боталово 2»
Открыт после реконструкции обновленный роддом. Ремонтируются  детские сады. В общем все ради будущего нашего растущего  города.  Растущего, в прямом смысле этого слова. Вот посмотрите кадры с юбилейного торжества – 65 летия городу Бор. Тогда на этой сцене мы тожественно вручили коляску только что появившемуся на свет малышу. Тогда это был первый день в его жизни, а сегодня коренной борчанин……отмечает свое 5 летие.
Встречайте именинник …….со своей семьей.

Звучит музыка на сцену выходит семья ребенка  родившегося в юбилей города 5 лет назад.
Вопрос  к имениннику скажи в городе Бор где тебе больше всего нравиться бывать?   	(Звучит ответ). 
Принимай подарок в день рожденье города от …
			(Идет вручение подарка)

			        Концертный номер

Звучит звонок.
1й:Уважаемые зрители просим вас отключить мобильные телефоны
2й:Мне кажется это не мобильный телефон. 
1й:Может быть будильник? 
2й: Нет,   наш зритель не может спать на юбилее родного города.
1й: Кажется,  я  понял это звонок из нашей юности.

На сцене  танцевальный  коллектив «Машенька» композиция 
«Двор нашего детства»
Идет видеотрывок 6  «Школы города, лицей, школа №1, шк №4 
продолжительность отрывка 3. 24 

1й: Золотые годы! Школьные звонки, уроки, учителя, которые научили нас любить свою малую Родину. 
2й:  Школы нашего города это школы,  обучающие по  новейшим профильным технологиям, оснащенные компьютерными классами и спортивными залами. 
1й: Ровесницей города является школа № 4 капитальный ремонт, который,  стал подарком к новому к учебному году для многих ее учеников. Сегодня будут отмечены заслуженные    учителя, школ нашего города.
Идет награждение учителей ? 
1й: Еще раз поздравляем с праздником учителей, которые своим кропотливым трудом прививают не только знания,  но и чувства гражданственности. Тем более что полноправным гражданином России теперь становятся в 14 лет.
2й:  На эту сцену мы приглашаем учеников …школ,  которые сегодня  получат билет во взрослый мир, а точнее паспорт гражданина Российской Федерации.

Выход тех, кто получает паспорт.

1й: Для вручения паспортов на сцену приглашается…

Проходит вручение документов.

2й: В вихре жизни неизвестно где окажется каждый из этих молодых людей и что преподнесет им судьба. Но неизменным останется то, что свой главный документ эти люди получили в городе своего детства и юности, в городе Бор. 
1й: С праздником вас, с днем рожденья города.

Концертный номер


1й: А это не открытка,  а шифрованное послание какое то, то же шпионы заморские. 
2й: Мы эту телеграмму вмиг расшифруем. С 70 летием Бора зпт, 01,02,03 тчк.

Звучит динамичная музыка. На экране идет видеоотрывок 7 «Службы 01,02,03».
(Машины пожарной охраны, милиции, скорой помощи)

1й: Представляем вам автопарк безопасности жизни борчан. Представлены в нем авто разных моделей. Машины патриоты своей малой родины.
2й: Вот эта, например, машина для горящих точек нашего города и района.
В 2002 году пожарные подразделения вошли в структуру МЧС России.
Работа равнозначная борьбе всегда на страже безопасности жизни борчан.
1й: Следующая модель в городе представляет закон и порядок. 
В 2008  г благодаря областной программе дополнительных мероприятий противодействия наркомании и незаконному обороту наркотиков в городе работает система видеонаблюдения.  76 видеокамер следят за правопорядком в различных микрорайонах, на дорогах и даже в подъездах многоквартирных домов. Благодаря этой же программе  в п.Октябрьский было построено общежитие семейного типа для сотрудников УВД.

2й: А эта машина  принята на вооружение в борьбе за  здоровье борчан. 
Работники скорой помощи как настоящие спасатели, способны творить чудеса. В целом на район приходиться 13 машин скорой помощи, укомплектованных новой техникой . Скорая помощь – медицинская служба экстренной помощи в этом году отметила 27 летие.

Мы попросили людей самых необходимых профессий пожелать что либо городу Бор  с точки зрения своей профессии.

Идут короткие реплики пожеланий:
Милиционер:  Городу Бор стать столицей правопорядка России
Пожарный: Если гореть, то гореть пожаром своей душевной активности, воспламенять на бравые дела коллег.
Врач: Если чихать, то только на конкурентов в бизнесе.
Что бы Бор всегда  держал руку на пульсе времени.


Концертный номер танцевальный коллектив «Машенька» «Смятение» 
Продолжительность 2.51

1й:  А вот еще одна открытка лаконичная но точно в цель  «Спорт,    Бор, чемпион» . Ну ясно это же поздравления нашим спортивным …

На сцене танцевальный коллектив «НОКК» «Спортивная хореографическая композиция»

 На экране видеоролик 8  «Борский спорт». Во время танца к сцене из задней двери  выходят спортсмены с флагами стадионов «Спартак» «Кварц» «Водник» «Ледовый дворец». В финале выходит медведь (росторая фигура) 

Фонограмма микшируется. Звучит спортивный марш.  Выходят ведущие. 

1й: Считается,   что ни одна спортивная биография не может в точности повторить другую. Но в любом случае,  судьбы спортсменов схожи прежде всего в стремлении к победе.  
2й: А победа для них это 10 % таланта и 90 % работы .  За миг удачи спортсмены платят годами напряженных тренировок.
1й: Надо сказать что  Бор – спортивный город. 
Отремонтирован старейший в городе стадион «Спартак», Так же ведуться ремонтные работы на стадионе «Водник»
СК«кварц» отметил свой 35 летний юбилей.
Наши земляки победители многих областных, всероссийских и международных чемпионатов и первенств.  В настоящее время именно борчане доминируют в Нижегородских юношеских играх чередуя победы с призовыми местами.
Радуют успехами волейбольные дружины  СК «Кварц» команда девушек под руководством  С.Б  Любчич привезли 2 место с финала первенства России по волейболу.
Пловец Э.Самарин (тренер В.Казакова) впервые в истории Бора в сентябре выступил на Параолимпийских играх в Китае

В 2009 году планируется сдать в эксплуатацию новый физкультурно оздоровительный комплекс  с ледовой площадкой бассейном спортивными залами и зрительным залом на 1000 мест.
Понимая всю важность здоровой нации и здорового поколения частные предприниматели города решили поддержать спортивную жизнь 

(идет вручение стадионам – подарков от бизнесменов)
Концертный номер С.Кошовец «Спортивная сюита»

1й: А это  ценная бандероль творческим натурам нашего города адресована,  а ну ка посмотрим. Ноты….
 Так и представляется дирижерская палочка оркестр и….(слышен звук настройки оркестра) 
2й: Или нет пианино клавиши и…(слышен звук гаммы на пианино)
1й: Хотя можно и так представить станки, пуанты и 
2й:О а это занавес, маски, образы….(слышаться аплодисменты)
1й: Эх культура все бы им раз два три! 
Закрывает ноты звук машин гнетущая музыка.
Испугавшись бережно открывает их вновь.
1й: Нет, пожалуй так  будет гораздо лучше!
Вместе: Поздравительная открытка культуре нашего города!

Идет концертный номер «Музыка нас связала» в исполнении Трио
На экране видеоролик о творческих коллективах города. продолжительность 3.41
1й:Сегодня в день города на этой сцене культуру нашей земли представляет коллектив, который является визитной карточкой города на Международных и Всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах. 
2й: Вокальный коллектив «Прялица».

Вокальный коллектив «Прялица» «Гуляю, гуляю»

1й: В бесконечности времени 70 лет как песчинка. На жизненном пути человека отрезок немалый, а для города это возраст молодости, энергии и красоты.
2й: Кстати о молодости, следующая открытка городу от молодежи.

Идет представление молодежи города
Идет номер Шоу – балет «Артес» «Вива»

На экране слайд – шоу по работе с молодежью

1й: Будущий 2009 год будет объявлен  годом молодежи. Но на Борской земле время молодежи наступило уже давно. Работают молодежные политические организации, в городе идет активное движение работающей молодежи, проводятся слеты КВН и всевозможные конкурсы.
2й: Например совсем недавно прошел  конкурс «Золотые руки» среди учащихся профессиональных училищ города. 
И сегодня для награждение победителей этого конкурса на сцену мы приглашаем

Идет награждение молодежи
( Мисс «Золотые руки», И.Кравец, журналист О.Потапов  Аристов, спортсмены)
Концертный номер 

1й: Человеку свойственно чувство привязанности к месту, где он родился. Нас борчан объединяет любовь к своему старинному городу с коротким и если вдуматься сказочным названием – Бор. Ибо оно напоминает о древности, когда стояли здесь заповедные, непроходимые леса, шумел сосновый бор.
2й: Время меняет людей, меняет облик города и сегодня о городе можно сказать и так:
Современный, красивый и новый
Породнившийся с волжской волной,
Ты пленяешь нас снова и снова,
Вместе:С юбилеем наш город родной!
1й: Наши планы надежды идеи
Мы связали с родимой землей
Ты растешь с каждым днем молодея,
Вместе: С юбилеем наш город родной!
2й: Славный путь у тебя за плечами,
Мы прошли его вместе с тобой.
Повторяют с любовью борчане:
Вместе: «С юбилеем, наш город родной!»

Концертный номер: Песня «Ах этот город» Трио 
На экране зарисовки города
Фейерверк в финале

----------


## orsia

нашла еще один старый сценарий:))

Дата проведения: 09.06.07
Время проведения: 19.00-21.00
Место проведения: Центральная сцена ГПКиО


СЦЕНАРИЙ
Молодежной программы «Я, ты, он, она»
____________________________________________________________

Звучит песня «День города», выходит ведущая

Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья, лучшая молодежь города Тамбова!

Я с радостью поздравляю всех вас с самым замечательным и долгожданным праздником Днем Города!

С Днем рождения, любимый город! С Днем рождения, Тамбов!

Давайте все вместе поздравим наш любимый город!

Сегодня я рада приветствовать Вас на нашей программе под названием  «Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА!»

Программа специально для вас, для молодых, креативных,   интересных и талантливых жителей самого лучшего города- города Тамбова!

Я  на 100% уверена, что у каждого из  вас, дорогие друзья, есть масса интересных, нужных идей и предложений, ведь нам - молодому поколению - далеко не безразлична судьба нашего родного города Тамбова! Все вы, наверняка, очень хотите внести свой вклад в его развитие, помочь ему стать лучше, чище, уютнее  и красивее!

Дорогие друзья, сегодня у вас есть эксклюзивная возможность внести свою лепту в жизнь нашего города. Прямо здесь, на солнечной площади, рядом со сценой работает интерактивная доска. Каждый может подойти и оставить свое предложение, пожелание, или же поздравление Тамбову!

Сейчас на солнечную площадь выйдет человек, который так же, как и вы искренне любит свой родной город! Встречайте! _____________________!

МУЗ. НОМЕР
_____________________________________________________________
Дорогие тамбовчане, я еще раз с удовольствием приветствую вас – лучшую молодежь города Тамбова здесь, на солнечной площади! На программе «Я, ты, он, она»!

Дорогие друзья, мы с вами ни на секунду не должны забывать, что именно мы – будущее города Тамбова и всей России. И нам как не кому другому сейчас надо заботиться о нашей Родине, нам здесь жить, строить своё будущее. Мы должны как можно больше и активнее участвовать в общественной жизни города. Должны вносить новые и новые предложения по улучшению жизни в Тамбове, должны отстаивать свои интересы, бороться за своё будущее и будущее нашего любимого, самого лучшего города – города Тамбова!!! 

Прямо сейчас я хочу пригласить на эту сцену людей, которые уже давно принимают активное, непосредственное участие в жизни Тамбова. Людей, которые и словом и делом помогают наладить жизнь в нашем городе, которые делают все, чтобы наш город процветал! 

Встречайте городская детская Дума. 

ВЫХОД ДЕТСКОЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ ДУМЫ

Если вы хотите ближе ознакомиться с деятельностью городской детской думы, то у вас есть такая возможность, ведь прямо на солнечной площади расположен их стенд!

1.	Скажите пожалуйста,  с чем у вас ассоциируется слово «дом»?
2.	Что вы готовы сделать для России? Есть ли у вас планы на этот счет?

ВИЗИТКА ДЕТСКОЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ ДУМЫ

Дорогие друзья,  а если у вас есть предложения, как сделать жизнь в Тамбове лучше и интереснее, вы можете оставить свое предложение на интерактивной доске!

Сегодня все поздравления и пожелания нашему любимому городу Тамбову! Сейчас я приглашаю на эту сцену девушку, которая с радостью готова помочь улучшить жизнь в Тамбове! Встречайте! Валентина Шаталова!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Не будем забывать, что сегодня у нашего любимого города День Рождения! Кто помнит, сколько лет  в этом году исполняется Тамбову?

Дорогие друзья, я думаю, вы согласитесь, что не маловажную роль в принятии каких либо решений имеет опыт. И если мы хотим внести какие либо инициативы в развитие нашего любимого города то должны обратиться к людям у которых уже есть опыт в этом не лёгком деле. 

Это могут быть, например, наши предки, которые тоже заботились о своём городе, или же можно обратиться к опыту наших иностранных друзей. Наверняка они то уж точно смогут предложить нам много нового и интересного. Для этого мы должны как можно активнее развивать межкультурные взаимодействия, межнациональные и меконфессиональные отношения, дружбу между народами. 

И сейчас на эту сцену я приглашаю людей которые наверняка готовы поделиться свои опытом, ведь они не меньше нас с вами любят Тамбов!

Встречайте! Организация студентов – иностранцев ТГТУ «Глобус»!

ВЫХОД ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ СТУДЕНТОВ-ИНОСТРАНЦЕВ ТАМБОВСКОГО ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УНИВЕРСИТЕТА «ГЛОБУС»


1.	Что интересного вы узнали о России за то время, пока вы здесь проживаете?
2.	Что вы могли бы пожелать Тамбову в день рождения?

ВИЗИТКА  (КИТАЙСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ) 
ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ СТУДЕНТОВ-ИНОСТРАНЦЕВ ТАМБОВСКОГО ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УНИВЕРСИТЕТА «ГЛОБУС»

Как вы смогли убедиться, Тамбов – гостеприимный город! Я надеюсь, что у нашего города с каждым годом будет все больше и больше! А если у вас есть предложения по улучшению жизни в Тамбове, или вы хотите поздравить Тамбов с Днем рождения – вас ждет интерактивная доска! А я приглашаю на эту сцену девушку, которая очень хочет поздравить с Днем рождения свой самый любимый на земле город- город Тамбов!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ НОМЕР
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Я снова и снова приветствую всех гостей Солнечного города, и поздравляю всех вас с замечательным праздником Днем города Тамбова!!!

Я напоминаю всем вам, что сегодня здесь, на солнечной площади работает интерактивная! Каждый из вас может внести новые интересные предложения, или же оставить поздравление самому лучшему, самому любимому городу-Тамбову!

Дорогие друзья, думаю вы согласитесь, что если мы хотим достичь какой либо цели, то должны держаться все вместе! Помогать и поддерживать друг друга! И тогда у нас все-все получится!

Если мы - молодое поколение будем двигаться по одному пути, взявшись за руки, поддерживая друг друга, то наверняка сможем принести гораздо больше пользы себе и Тамбову, чем если будем поодиночке!

И прямо сейчас я хочу пригласить на солнечную сцену людей, которые выступают за поддержку различных категорий молодежи!
Встречайте! Общественная организация молодых инвалидов «Аппарель» и волонтерский отряд Профессионального Лицея  №30 «Прометей»!

ВЫХОД АССОЦИАЦИИ МОЛОДЫХ ИНВАЛИДОВ «АППАРЕЛЬ» И ВОЛОНТЕРСКОГО ОТРЯДА ПЛ № 30 «ПРОМЕТЕЙ»

1.	С чем у вас ассоциируется слово «дом»?
2.	Что вы готовы сделать для Тамбова? Есть ли у вас планы на этот счет?

Я уверена, что вы так же хотите поздравить любимый город и его жителей с праздником! Я знаю, среди вас есть не мало креативных и творческих ребят! Вам слово! 

МУЗ. НОМЕР (АППАРЕЛЬ + ПРОМЕТЕЙ)
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________











Дорогие друзья, я уверена, что у всех вас, собравшихся здесь, есть масса идей и предложений, ведь мы молоды и очень-очень талантливы! Если у вас есть предложения, как сделать Тамбов уютнее и красивее, подходите к интерактивной доске! Если мы хотим многого достичь в будущем, то эти самые таланты нужно как можно быстрее развивать!!!  Так что встречайте! 

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Дорогие друзья, я в очередной раз рада приветствовать всех вас на программе «Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА»

И я вновь и вновь поздравляю вас с Днем рождения нашего любимого города Тамбова!

И сегодня у вас есть эксклюзивная возможность оставить свое предложение, пожелание или же поздравление городу Тамбову! Рядом со сценой специально для вас работает интерактивная.

Дорогие друзья, молодёжь города Тамбова! Все мы молоды, красивы и талантливы, каждый по своему, и всем вам, я уверена, хотелось бы многого достичь в жизни, добиться успеха! Но ритм современной жизни пугает, многие начинают сомневаться в своих возможностях, в итоге остаются в стороне. Я считаю, что это не правильно! Мы молодые, сильные и вполне можем решить свои проблемы самостоятельно, без посторонней помощи!!!

 И сейчас я приглашаю на солнечную сцену людей, которые всегда надеются только на себя, не просят помощи и считают, что для нас- современной молодежи, вполне реально решение проблем своими силами!!!

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

300 тысяч - именно столько юношей и девушек проживают в Тамбовской области. Тамбовский регион- это земля молодых. Это будущие и уже состоявшиеся строители, и педагоги, финансисты, и хлеборобы, врачи и геологи… это наше с вами будущее, и очень хочется, чтобы оно было достойным.

"Я нужен Тамбову"  - мне кажется, эта фраза должна стать девизом тамбовской молодежи!

Дорогие друзья! Все мы стремимся создать новое, счастливое будущее для нашего города! Ведь мы - самая лучшая молодежь города Тамбова! И именно мы - его будущее!!! Вы любите свой город? Тогда давайте все вместе скажем: «Я люблю Тамбов»!

Я еще раз поздравляю всех с праздником, с днем города Тамбова! Я желаю вам весело и зажигательно провести праздничные дни, я желаю вам салют из улыбок и море хорошего настроения!

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ
____________________________________________

----------

korzova76 (01.11.2016)

----------


## лара

элен, огромное спасибо за сборник сценариев.

----------


## Себежанка

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Элен, если не затруднит сбросьте по адресу:ARTO4@YANDEX.RU

----------


## Ирина Рыжова

Элен, очень буду рада получить от вас сценарии Дня района. Вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне. Мой адрес: Grankina1965@mail.ru

----------


## ajnbybz

dochanatol@mail.ru Ребята кому не жалко своего материала на день посёлка, юбилей пошлите. Заранее всем спасибо.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
dochanatol@mail.ru И вновь это я Элен можно у вас архив попросить тех самых файлов, которые я  по неопытности не могу скачать.

----------


## Садкоva

Есть еще вот такой. Некоторые тексты взяты их журнала "Чем развлечь гостей". В целом очень красиво получилось. Ведущий - некий человек праздник который через символы  рассказывает о событиях произошедших в городе за год. 
Сценарий
праздничного вечера, посвященного Дню города Бор

Занавес закрыт. Звучит фонограмма песни «Ах, этот вечер»,на авансцену  выходит вокальный коллектив) 

Вед:
Вот город, как город, и люди,
как люди, вокруг.
Но праздник приходит, и все изменяется вдруг.
На лицах улыбки, и светятся
счастьем глаза,
И сотни шаров разноцветных летят в небеса.

Припев.  (вокальный  коллектив делает красивый жест в сторону занавеса, тот открывается на сцене огромный банер с видом города) 

Ах, этот город, где мы живем,
Здесь наше сердце, наш отчий дом.
Погаснут звезды, придет рассвет,
Прекрасней  места на свете нет.

Любимому городу славу и честь воздаем
Мы трудимся, учимся, любим и дружно живем.
А праздник придет, и все вновь соберемся сюда,
Чтоб вместе сказать: «С днем рожденья, моя сторона!»
Вед:
Здравствуй, город!
Здравствуй — это значит,
Будь красив и счастлив ты всегда!
С каждым годом становись богаче,
Процветай и здравствуй на века!
Каждый год, столетье за столетьем,
Празднуй, город, день рожденья свой!
Ты у нас единственный на свете,
Потому что ты для нас родной!

Пусть  горожанам  этот день принесет удачу, а приветственные речи пусть принесут тепло и радость пожеланий.
Слово предоставляется......

Вед: От всех борчан спасибо за добрые поздравления. Пусть наш город всегда освещает заря новой счастливой жизни! 
Концертный номер: Песенно танцевальная композиция
 «Заря – зоренька» НОКК
Есть такие места в необъятной России,
Что на картах больших и не сыщешь,
По особому небо там кажется синим,
По особому пахнут там вишни.
Это место, где ты появился на свет,
Называют частенько провинцией,
Только края родней и прекраснее нет,
Он для нас всегда будет единственным.

 Слово главе администрации г.Бор .....
Вед: Сегодня мы поздравляем город – не только  стремительно развивающийся, идущий вперед, мы поздравляем родину  нашего детства, для каждого по – особому милый городок. 
Концертный номер: И.Кравец «Городок»

Вед:
Праздник – на любых языках и в любых уголках мира, это слово вызывает бурю восторга. Сегодня в день города мы решили немного пофантазировать и всё, что связанно с праздником, воплотить в реальном времени в осязаемом персонаже. Итак, встречайте – праздник идет!
Звучит праздничная музыка, на сцене появляется «человек – праздник».
Праздник: Добрый день, почтеннейшая публика!
Рад приветствовать вас у себя в гостях, ведь сегодня, как говорится, мой день. 
Сегодня я радую всех своим появлением. Я – праздник, и праздник не простой, а солидный,  ведь я целиком и полностью посвятил себя дню рождения города Бор!
Так давайте поздравим друг друга, и меня, бурными овациями!
Вед:
Уважаемый Праздник, расскажите, пожалуйста, о том времени, когда вы родились?

Праздник:
Родился я на берегу великой русской реки, которая имеет тенденцию впадать в Каспийское море…
Предки мои на левобережье Волги с 14 века  жили.  По сравнению с ними, я сравнительно молод.  69 лет назад  росчерком пера по бумаге было записано: «27 ноября 1938  считать днем основания города Бор». 

Вед:
 Праздник, которому исполнилось 69! 
Как ни крути, а дата хорошая! Давайте встретим ее с радостью и скажем с Днем рожденья!
Концертный номер Мария Гладкова
«С Днем рождения»
Вед: В преддверии юбилея, в предчувствии дальнейшего развития и  стремительного роста, уважаемый Праздник, с чем вы пришли сегодня к борчанам?
Праздник:
Поскольку я праздник,  а у каждого праздника есть свои атрибуты и символы. Вот и я пришёл к вам со своими  подарками - символами,  и каждый подарок со смыслом.  Итак,  первый  символ праздника этого года!
(домовой)
 Именно такие домовята живут сейчас у жителей совершенно нового поселка «Баталово – 2», молодых специалистов здравоохранения и народного образования.  
Вед:
Действительно, строительство жилья для молодых специалистов  было организовано в рамках национальных проектов  «Здравоохранение»,  «Образование»   и программы под патронажем губернатора Нижегородской области Валерия Павлиновича Шанцева.
22  современных, уютных  коттеджа,  а значит, 22 молодых счастливых семьи запомнят 2007 год, как год новоселья и новой жизни. Ну а как живется этим семьям в новых домах, мы сейчас узнаем, что называется из первых уст
На эту сцену приглашается Семья___________________________
Говорят, чтобы новый дом стал родным, нужно пережить в нем зиму. Скажите, вы уже готовы к зиме в новом доме? Окончены все ремонтные работы?
(Ответ новоселов, вручение подарка)
Вед: Всем жителям нового поселка хочется пожелать: «Пусть  от бед и невзгод своим крылом вас всегда укрывает волшебная птица  - птица –счастья!»
Концертный номер : Танцевальная зарисовка «Птица счастья»
Вед:
Концертный номер: Ксения Мамедова

Праздник:
Символ милосердия  - Мать Тереза говорила так:
«Жизнь – возможность, испытайте ее,
Жизнь – красота, восхищайтесь ею.
Жизнь – здоровье, берегите его». 

Вот мой следующий символ – рецепт улучшения жизни на Бору в плане здравоохранения!
(достает рецепт, читает)

Так, посмотрим, что нам доктор прописал… 
Для начала городу Бор необходимо пройти курс лечения национальным  проектом «Здоровье». 
Вед:
Именно так называется проект, участником которого стал Борский район в 2007 году. В рамках этого проекта в центральную районную больницу поступило 19 единиц нового медицинского оборудования, которое позволит более точно диагностировать заболевания.
Праздник:
Далее городу нужно обратить особое внимание на состояние своей демографической ситуации.
Вед:
 Думаю, что с будущим города тоже все будет в порядке. Ведь, Правительство Нижегородской области утвердило программу родовспоможения на 2007-2008 годы. Следуя этой программе, 10 сентября этого года начался ремонт здания Борского роддома,  который планируется закончить в кратчайшие сроки.  
Праздник:
Пока будущие борчане появляются на свет в Н.Новгороде и Балахне, и чтобы они с самого рождения знали, что город заботится о них. Самому маленькому борчанину_________ родившемуся 27 ноября, в день рожденья города,  
вручается наш следующий символ (вывозят коляску) 
Подарок  вручает….
(Коляска)
Вед:  Детство – время сказок. Давайте пожелаем маленьким борчанам счастливого детства и добрых сказок.
Концертный номер Юлия Свердлик «Губки бантиком»
Праздник: 
Внимание, за этим символом должен идти вот этот…
Цветы нашей жизни растут и, спустя некоторое время,  у всех родителей встает вопрос,  в какую клумбу, а точнее в песочницу  какого детского сада, попадет их чадо?
Долгое время на Борской земле не строился ни один детский сад. И вот свершилось!
Вед: 
Точнее, состоялось открытие нового корпуса дошкольного учреждения «Березка». Этот детский сад  в пос. Неклюдово 18 лет работает по инновационной спортивно-оздоровительной программе, а значит, здоровое поколение будут воспитывать в новом здании, с более комфортабельными условиями. Еще два дошкольных учреждения, в микрорайонах Стекольного и Красногорки, будут сданы в эксплуатацию в 2008 году. 
(может быть игрушки в детские сады от спонсоров или администрации)
Вед: Забытых песен дивные начала
Нет-нет да вспомнишь
Средь земных забот.
И вновь стоишь,
Как будто у причала,
И ждешь ушедший в детство пароход.

Концертный номер Вокальный ансамбль «Заряница» Город Бор

Праздник: Мои следующие символические подарки вы видите на экране. Благодаря им все  убедились, что в г.Бор спорт не только имеет интересное и самобытное прошлое, но  замечательное настоящее и большое будущее.
Символами спортивной жизни нашего города в 2007 году стали: стадион «Спартак», 
Вед: По программе социального развития области были выделены средства  на ремонт  стадиона «Спартак», где были реконструированы трибуны стадиона и установлены пластиковые сиденья.
Праздник: А еще в нашем городе открылся  «Ледовый дворец».
(Сюжет о открытии «Ледового дворца»)

Вед:  Но это далеко не все достижения Борского спорта! 
На эту сцену мы приглашаем 
Блок награждения спортсменов.
Праздник: 
А еще в 2007 году состоялось открытие центра Греко – римской борьбы.
Выбор в реализации этого проекта пал  на Борскую землю не случайно. Греко-римская борьба в нашем городе начала развиваться с 40-х г.г. Борчане становились призерами первенств Российской Федерации, школа борьбы воспитала 17 мастеров спорта СССР.  А сейчас в вновь отстроенном здании работают 10 преподавателей, которые тренируют 400 учеников. 
Мы приветствуем на этой сцене участников показательных выступлений 
Мастеров спорта по Греко-римской борьбе: 
чемпиона Приволжского федерального округа  Олега Копейко
и чемпиона профсоюзного первенства России  Александра Маркова
Показательные выступления
Вед: Самое красивое движение человека это движение вперед. Это высказывание вполне можно отнести и к спорту и к спортивным бальным танцам.
Концертный номер Танц – клуб «Лотос» - латиноамериканская композиция»
Праздник:
Символы следующего события года – я специально показывать вам не буду. Так как видеть их можно повсеместно: плакаты, листовки с призывами придти в назначенный день в назначенное место
Вед: Уважаемый праздник, Вы какими то загадками заговорили…
Праздник:
 Время загадало нам эту загадку,   разгадать которую  суждено только через 2 дня. Город празднует свой день рожденье в весьма напряженное время, он стоит перед выбором. 
Ну а для того чтобы привлечь к выборам  внимание молодежи в нашем городе прошел районный конкурс «Быть гражданином своего Отечества…»
На сцену мы приглашаем 
Студентов Борского стекольного индустриально – экономического техникума
Победителя в номинации «Лучший плакат» Евгения Трошина название его работы «Познай людей и самого себя» и
Победителя номинации «Лучший фоторакурс» Артема Котова название работы «Молодежь участвует в выборах»
Так же приглашаем на сцену победителей конкурса  «Лучший реферат  по избирательному процессу и праву» было представлено 6 работ. 
Для награждения на сцену приглашается 
___________________________________.
Вед:
Для всех молодых и энергичных тоже свое пожелание. Что бы этот прекрасный возраст подарил каждому  настоящую любовь. 
Концертный номер Анна Трифонова Надежда Тютина «Белая сирень»
Праздник
Самое красивое движение человека - это движение вперед. 
А вперед нам помогают двигаться современные технологии, средства связи. 
Вот, например, получаю телеграмму, причем получаю оперативно. 
Вед:
Еще бы, с почтовым сообщением у нас все в порядке,  ведь в городе в этом году отремонтировано  10 почтовых отделений. 
Праздник:
Ну, так вот, получаю телеграмму: «Встречай. Буду вечерним поездом. Твоя радость!»
Поехал и встретил, причем быстро, оперативно, и главное без пробок. 
Вед:
Все правильно, ведь 28 сентября состоялось открытие движения по мосту через Волгу.
(Видеосюжет о открытии моста)
Вед:
Объединяя расстоянья пусть Борский мост открывает для борчан бескрайние дали России!

 Концертный номер Светлана Кузнецова «Ухарь купец»
Вед: Ну а сейчас на этой сцене красивый мир романса!
Концертный номер Александр Попков «Мы только знакомы»
Праздник: 
А вот и следующий символ новая книга «Борское Заволжье в фотографиях». Это не просто книга, а фотолетопись нашего города. В ней каждая фотография - бесценный исторический документ и свидетель былых эпох. 
Вед:
 В этой книге более четырёхсот снимков. Тематика издания очень разнообразна и продумана. Главы рассказывают,  о истории нашего города с момента образования первых поселений, о  развитии промыслов, ремёсел, торговли и промышленности.
Большое внимание авторы  уделили  духовно- нравственному наследию, знаменитым людям родного края.

Свои поздравления книге дарит борская поэтесса 
Наталья Нестеренко.


Праздник:
Над созданием книги работали увлечённые, люди высокого профессионализма . Их мы приглашаем на эту сцену. 

Слово от создателей книги 

Вед:
Время кружит события века в ритме который можно сравнить только с ритмом   вальса.  
Концертный номер: Танц – клуб «Лотос»
блок танцев Европейской программы
Вед: Ученье - свет,  а не ученье  - тьма, гласит известная мудрость. 
Праздник: Тьма нашему городу точно не грозит, ведь столько светил педагогической науки освещают путь ученикам школ нашего города и за это они получают достойную поддержку.
Вед: 
В 2007 году в рамках национального проекта «Образование» борские школы стали победителями среди учреждений, внедряющих инновационные образовательные программы. (текст о школах учителям цветы в зале)
Вед:
Эти аплодисменты и цветы звучат в вашу честь.
Ну а праздник День рожденье города пусть венчает вас венком народных песен!
Концертный номер ансамбль «Ярица»
Венок русских народных песен
Праздник: А сейчас я хочу представить вам  мою коллекцию ленточек.
Вот эта с открытия Дома культуры поселка  Б.Пикино, эта из Дома культуры поселка Нклюдово; а вот эта из Дома культуры «Октябрьский». Кстати,  ленточка особо ценная, в будущем году поселку Октябрьский исполняется 150 лет. 
 Вед: Для жителей этих поселков  открытие стало настоящим подарком к новому творческому сезону.
Праздник:
С новой силой заработали творческие коллективы, которые сразу же смогли показать свое творчество большому зрителю на конкурсе молодых талантов «Созвездие», прошедшему в День народного единства на этой сцене.
Вед:
А прямо сейчас на этой сцене мы хотели бы увидеть нашу талантливую землячку, которой в  этом году присвоили звание Заслуженный работник культуры. 
Много лет Ирина Михайловна Кузина работает директором ДК «Стеклозаводский», но помимо этого,  она прекрасный исполнитель, режиссер, сценарист, ведущий, в общем, творческий и талантливый человек.
Концертный номер И.Кузина «Любимый Бор»   
Вед: Уважаемая Ирина Михайловна  пусть удача улыбается каждый день
счастье каждый час, а доброта каждую минуту. (букет цветов подарить на сцене)
Праздник: 
Праздник - это  всегда подведение итогов. Пусть же символы праздника сегодняшнего станут началом новых событий, пусть они подвигнут борчан на новые дела. 
Вед: 
Сегодня мы с радостью объявляем вам о старте конкурса  «Лидер года» среди борчан, внесших достойный вклад в развитие города. Итоги этого конкурса будут подведены в 2008  юбилейном году. 
Праздник: 
А я хочу сказать: «С праздником мой город!»

(Звучит фонограмма «Свечи зажги» - вывозят огромный торт со свечами )

В День рожденья по одному слову пожелания городу - юбиляру.
Задуваем свечи.(приглашаются администрация и почетные граждане города) 

Звучит фонограмм песни «Ах этот вечер» - вокальный коллектив  поет 1 куплет и припев. Салют . Занавес.

----------


## svetиk

Элен,очень нужен ваш архивчик. Пожалуйста, отправьте! 
_aki_@mail.ru

----------


## vasewg

Элен,очень нужен ваш архивчик. Пожалуйста, отправьте! 
vasewg@yandex.ru Большое спасибо! С уважением, Евгений

----------


## аленочкаа

Дорогая Элен!!! Вышлите пожалуйста матерьял по проведению Дню СЕЛА, ГОРОДА, ПОСЕЛКА! ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Дорогая Элен!!! Вышлите пожалуйста матерьял по проведению Дню СЕЛА, ГОРОДА, ПОСЕЛКА! ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА! Мой ящик alenamech@mail.ru очень жду!!!

----------


## Bazilka

Этот адрес, по которому можно скачать файлы "от Элен" ещё действует. Так что качайте.
http://rapidshare.com/files/20460778...e_________.rar

----------


## аленочкаа

Помогите пожалуйста! Мне нужен сценарий к необычному мероприятию "Закрытие поселка" если у кого нибудь что нибудь есть буду очень рада!!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Спасибо! Но никак не получается?:frown:

*Добавлено через 6 часов 24 минуты*
Пожалуйста очень надо сценарий День поселка!!!Может есть у кого нибудь отзовитесь!

----------


## Bazilka

> Помогите пожалуйста! Мне нужен сценарий к необычному мероприятию "Закрытие поселка" если у кого нибудь что нибудь есть буду очень рада!!!!


Выше ссылка для скачивания. Там есть.

----------


## аленочкаа

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
А теперь извлечь не могу:frown::frown::frown:

*Добавлено через 6 часов 24 минуты*
УРА! Все получилось! Вы мне очень помогли! :flower:

----------


## ирина забегаева

*Элен*,
 Здравствуйте!!! Отправьте и мне пожалуйста!!! Очень нужно! :flower: 
мой адрес: irina_zabegaeva@mail.ru

----------


## аленочкаа

Ирина качайте по этому адресу, там есть
http://rapidshare.com/files/20460778...e_________.rar

----------


## slava70

Здрасти всем очень рад попасть на такой замечательный сайт, был просто уверен что у всех проблемы по организации дня города. сам занимаюсь организацией праздников любых маштабов вот уже 10 лет, и придумать что то новое в больших маштабах и зачастую со скудными бюджетами очень тяжело. Готов делится мыслями и сценариями мая электронка slkarabanov@ya.ru Выкладываю сценарий митинга парада на 9 мая. и предложение к админам выделить под крупные мероприятия не одну тему а сделать раздел по всем общегородским календарным праздникам

СЦЕНАРНЫЙ ПЛАН
торжественного открытия празднования 
62-й годовщины Великой Победы
9 мая 2007 г. 
10-00							
        Торжественное открытие праздника проходит на площади Ленина. Пока почётные гости занимают места на трибунах, транслируются торжественные военные марши, песни военных лет. С левой стороны площади, у ветеранских трибун, построены 2 коробки воинских частей Изобильненского гарнизона. Переред входом на площадь (у моста) стоят коробка юнармейцев (60 чел.) и колонна СМС с орденскими «Георгиевскими лентами». 
       По периметру площадь украшена красными знамёнами. На здании ккз «Факел» транспарант «С праздником Великой Победы». За 2 мин. до начала торжества музыка прекращается. В 10-00 на трибуну поднимаются выступающие на митинге.

1.	Фонограмма «Праздничные фанфары».
Дикторский текст:

С НЕУГОСИМОЙ ЖАЖДОЙ МЩЕНЬЯ,
БОЛЬШОЙ РАЗГНЕВАННОЙ ДУШИ,
ИДУТ СОЛДАТЫ НАСТУПЛЕНЬЯ,
ЛОМАЯ ВРАЖЬИ РУБЕЖИ.

ШУМЯТ ПОБЕДНЫЕ ЗНАМЁНА
РОССИЙСКОЙ СЛАВОЙ ВСЕХ ВРЕМЁН:
В НИХ ЖИВ СУВОРОВ НЕПРЕКЛОННЫЙ,
КУТУЗОВ, ПЁТР, БАГРАТИОН…

ИДУТ ВОЙСКА СТАЛЬНОЙ ЛАВИНОЙ.
ЗАТЕМ ЧЕКАНЯТ КРЕПКИЙ ШАГ,
ЧТО Б НАД ПОВЕРЖЕННЫМ БЕРЛИНОМ
ВЗВИТЬ АЛЫЙ НАШ ПОБЕДНЫЙ СТЯГ.

Командующий парадом: Под знамя смирно. Знамя Победы внести.

Фонограмма «Вынос знамени»

«Знамя Победы» выезжает на площадь на автомашине (1 чел.) в сопровождении знамённой группы – 10 чел. Автомашина и знамённая группа после перестроения занимают места вдоль гостевых трибун. Одновременно на площадь выносится гирлянда Славы (8 чел). военнослужащих и устанавливается к памятнику Ленина

Митинг.
Диктор:

Митинг посвящённый празднованию 62-й годовщины Победы Советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне открывает глава города Изобильного Андрей Валериевич Скрипник.

После слов: «…Разрешите митинг посвящённый празднованию 62-й годовщины Победы Советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне считать открытым!» звучит гимн России

Диктор: 

Слово предоставляется главе Изобильненского муниципального района Андрею Александровичу Чурикову

(выступление)

Диктор: 

Слово предоставляется главе администрации Изобильненского муниципального района Петру Александровичу Яковлеву.

(выступление)

Диктор: 

Слово предоставляется Благочинному православных церквей Изобильненского округа, настоятелю Свято-Преображенского храма, иеромонаху Никону.

(выступление)

Слово предоставляется учащемуся СОШ № ________________________.

На фоне музыки и дикторского текста со всех сторон площади, к трибунам, где находятся ветераны выбегают дети и вручают ветеранам цветы. От администрации с банером «День Победы» и связками шаров в центр площади выходят 4 юнармейца. Группа школьников (80 человек) со связками шаров становится на заранее определённые места на площади.

Диктор:

Пусть будет навеки для Вас этот праздник,
Хоть с грустью от боли утрат и потерь,
Но светлый и радостный счастья посланник,
К надежде и вере заветная дверь.

Честней нет победы, чем Ваша победа,
Нет в мире дороже и лучше побед.
Ценней нет заслуги, мудрей нет завета,
Чем тот, что Вы дали потомкам вовек.

Пусть мужество Ваше нам будет примером.
Да станет победа нам вечным огнём.
Вы были далеких времён пионерам,
Мы Вашу отвагу как флаг пронесём.

Да будет для Вас этот праздник прекрасный,
Днём юности, мира, добра, красоты.
Пусть светится разум в глазах Ваших ясных,
Пусть сбудутся Вашего мая мечты!

С Днём Великой Победы!

На  словах  «С Днём Великой Победы!» юнармейцы отпускают в небо банер, школьники – связки шаров. После чего возвращаются на свои места. После вручения цветов ветеранам  звучит дикторский текст.





Диктор.

Победа! Победа! И кличь и пароль.
Победа! Победа! И радость и боль.

Пускай ветераны уходят в запас, - 
Всегда благодарно нам помнить о вас,

За муки и беды она вам дана –
Такая Победа! Навеки одна!

 Закрывает митинг также А.В. Скрипник. После слов: «…Разрешите митинг посвящённый празднованию 62-й годовщины Победы Советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне считать закрытым!» звучит гимн России.

Командующий парадом подаёт команду воинским коробкам на прохождение торжественным маршем. В сопровождении духового оркестра по площади проходят воинские коробки. После прохождения по площади  все коробки выстраиваются в живой коридор по ул. Ленина до Мемориала «Вечный огонь». Руководство района и города спускаются с трибуны, организуя совместную колонну с ветеранами.

Диктор:

 ПРОСЛУШАЙТЕ ПОРЯДОК ПОСТРОЕНИЯ И  СЛЕДОВАНИЯ ПРАЗДНИЧНОЙ КОЛОННЫ НА ВОЗЛОЖЕНИЕ ЦВЕТОВ К ВЕЧНОМУ ОГНЮ И ПАМЯТНИКУ ПАВШИМ ВОЙНАМ:
•	ВОЗГЛАВЛЯЕТ КОЛОННУ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫЙ ДУХОВОЙ ОРКЕСТР
•	ДАЛЕЕ ВЫСТРАИВАЮТСЯ АВТОМАШИНА СО ЗНАМЕНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ, ЗНАМЁННАЯ ГРУППА И ГРУППА ВОЙНОВ С ГИРЛЯНДОЙ «СЛАВЫ».
•	ВСЛЕД ЗА НИМИ В КОЛОННУ ВЫСТРАИВАЮТСЯ РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ РАЙОННОЙ И ГОРОДСКОЙ АДМИНИСТРАЦИЙ, ВЕТЕРАНЫ ВЕЛИКОЙ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОЙ ВОЙНЫ.
•	ДАЛЕЕ СЛЕДУЮТ ПЕДКОЛЛЕКТИВЫ И УЧАЩИЕСЯ ОБЩЕОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ ШКОЛ ГОРОДА.
•	ЗАМЫКАЮТ ПРАЗДНИЧНУЮ КОЛОННУ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛИ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ ГОРОДА И РАЙОНА, ОБЩЕСТВЕННОСТЬ, ГОСТИ НАШЕГО ГОРОДА.

 «У «Вечного огня»

	К моменту подхода колонн к «Вечному огню», почётный караул войнов знаменосцев и с гирляндой славы, салютная команда уже стоят на местах по заранее разработанной схеме. Колонна останавливается у ступеней к памятнику.

Звучит траурная музыка.
Диктор:

Вспомним всех поимённо,
Горем вспомним своим,
Это нужно не мёртвым!
Это надо – живым!
Вспомним гордо и прямо
Погибших в борьбе…
Есть высокое право –
Забывать о себе!
Есть великое право –
Пожелать и посметь!
Стала вечною славой
Мгновенная смерть…
Помните!
Через века, через года
Помните!
О тех, кто уже не придёт никогда,
Помните!
Не плачьте!
В горле сдержите стоны.
Горькие стоны…
Памяти павших будьте достойны!
Вечно достойны!
Хлебом и песней, мечтой и стихами,
Жизнью просторной,
Каждой секундой, каждым дыханьем
Будьте достойны!
Люди! Покуда сердца стучатся – 
Помните!
Какою ценой завоёвано счастье,
Пожалуйста, помните!
Песню свою, отправляя в полёт,
Помните!
О тех, кто уже никогда не споёт, -
Помните!
Детям своим расскажите о них,
Чтоб запомнили,
Детям детей расскажите о них,
Чтобы тоже запомнили…
Мечту пронесите через года
И жизнью наполните!..
Но о тех, кто уже не придёт никогда, -
Заклинаю – помните!

Музыка микшируется, звучит метроном. «Минута молчания». 
Диктор:

Гирлянду славы и цветы возложить к памятнику павшим войнам.

Во время возложения гирлянды звучит Салют. Вновь звучит траурная мелодия жители города возлагают цветы.

	Далее праздник проходит, согласно плана мероприятий.

----------


## аленочкаа

Спасибо!!! Прекрасный сценарий!:smile: А что нибудь по дню города, села у вас есть?

----------


## slava70

Есть очень много всего, будет время опубликую.:biggrin:

----------


## ирина забегаева

*orsia*,
 Привет, у вас случайно не завалялось сценария к Дню физкультурника?

----------


## Alenajazz

> какие у вас на день города существуют массовые традиции ?
> И какие есть новые идеи...


Карнавальное шествие. Участвуют организации города, артисты, иностранные делегации (ко Дню города приурочен фестиваль танцевальных коллективов, приезжают из Индии, США, Тайваня, Таиланда, Камчатки, Беларуси, Украины, Молдовы и т.д.) Возглавляет шествие Петр 1, верхом на коне (отец-основатель города Таганрога) - от местного драмтеатра (который является копией миланского Ла Скала) Есть в карнавальном шествии детский блок, где танцуют участники танцевальных коллективов со всего города. Есть блок молодоженов. Спортсменов. И так далее. Выходят на карнавал все учебные заведения, предприятия города. Это всегда классно! Вечером - на набережной концерт с приглашением звезды. В прошлом году Никита Михалков снимал в Таганейро "Утомленные солнцем-2", полгорода снялось в этом фильме, ждем появления на экраны. Увидим много знакомых лиц.
День города у нас идет два дня. На следующий день после шествия - весь день концерты в Зеленом театре (он у нас шикарный!) Есть что посмотреть и где себя проявить!

----------


## slava70

как и обещал добрался до инета и публикую сценарий торжественной части дня города в 2008. Люди стоит задача привязать день города к году молодежи. Буду признателен за идеи.
*СЦЕНАРИЙ торжественного открытия празднования 
113-ти летия города Изобильного и Дня района*«Вместе дружная семья».

Площадь празднично украшена флагами. Сцена, на месте бывшего фонтана, огорожена согласно плана. На сцене по центру панно «С праздником дорогие изобильненцы», с правой стороны на «ПАНО» - на фоне герба района 
«С Днём района!», с левой - на фоне герба города «С Днём города!».


1.	Открытие праздника.

-   Фанфары
- На музыке звучит текст ведущих:

Сёла, станицы и город наш славный
Просёлки, дороги, леса и поля
Мы всё это любим и ценим по праву.
Ведь это прекрасная наша земля.

В районе есть всё, чтобы жить нам богато
Своё электричество, газ и вода,
Есть сахар и хлеб, да и к хлебу что надо
И люди прекрасные – люди труда!

Частица России – страны необъятной
В предгорьях Кавказа, в бескрайних полях
В краю Ставропольском, земле благодатной
Стоит Изобильный – наш дом, наш очаг.

-  На песню «Изобильненский район» исполняется музыкально-хореографическая композиция « Земля Изобильненская».
-  На словах песни:

«Здесь недра богаты, хлеба изобильны,
Заводы и фабрики, крупная ГРЭС,
Район Ставрополья, родной Изобильный
Ты Родина наша, ты – слава и честь»

 из Центрального панно выкатывается большой «Каравай» (бутафорский
 3-х уровневый каравай размером , заставленный маленькими настоящими караваями), картинка на боковых «панно-экранах» меняется на эмблему газовиков (с одной стороны), и на вид «Ставропольская ГРЭС – флагман энергетики Юга России» (с другой)

-  На словах песни:

«… И вместе пройдём через все испытания,
Навеки ты славен трудом и людьми!»

 Над сценой поднимается баннер «, флаг Ставропольского Края.».

-  По окончании композиции звучат Фанфары, выход ведущих.

Ведущие:

- Добрый день уважаемые Изобильненцы!
- Здравствуйте жители благодатного Изобильненского района и прекрасного, уютного, красивого и вечно молодого города Изобильного!
- Сегодня у нас большой двойной праздник. Традиционно в первую субботу октября мы  дружной семьёй отмечаем «День Изобильненского района» и «День города Изобильного».
- Мы не случайно упомянули о семье, ведь наше нынешнее торжество проходит под знаком Года семьи, учреждённого Указом президента Российской Федерации от 15 июня 2007 г.
- Поэтому мы от всей души поздравляем замечательную изобильненскую семью с Днём рождения!
- Город Изобильный, Изобильненский район, как и весь Ставропольский край являются частицей нашей Великой Родины – России. Поэтому мы начинаем официальное открытие праздника «Дня Изобильненского района» и «Дня города Изобильного» с подъёма Государственного Флага Российской Федерации.
-  Право поднять флаг РФ предоставляется Почётному гражданину Изобильненского муниципального  района  - Сыщикову Георгию Алексеевичу и Почётному гражданину города Изобильного  - Селюнину Александру Андреевичу.

Представленные «Почётные граждане» поднимаются на сцену и в сопровождении группы знаменосцев (8 человек с флагом России 3м. х 8 м.) через площадь направляются к флагштоку у здания районной 
администрации. 
На фоне музыки звучит текст:

В зимних просторах России 
Не вымерять белых снегов. 
Небо России синее, 
Синее без берегов. 
Красное на закате 
Солнце окрасит восток. 
Район наш родной  на карте 
Как в поле колосок. 
Над селами, над городами - 
Трехцветный российский Флаг. 
Часами, днями, годами 
Он реет. И будет так! 

- На подъём флага звучит – «Гимн России»

	2.  Митинговая часть.

Ведущие:
- Наш праздник открыт и мы приглашаем на сцену
vip___________________.

(выступление)
Ведущие:

- Стало доброй традицией на праздновании Дня Изобильненского района и Дня города Изобильного жителям, внёсшим выдающийся личный вклад в социально-экономическое развитие района и города, обеспечение их благополучия и процветания присваивать звания «Почётный гражданин Изобильненского муниципального района» и «Почётный гражданин города Изобильного».
-  Не изменим мы этой традиции и сегодня. Начиная с 2004 года званием «Почётным гражданином Изобильненского муниципального района СК» было удостоено 17  человек. Многие, из которых присутствуют на нашем торжестве. И мы с удовольствием приглашаем на сцену «Почётных граждан Изобильненского муниципального района СК»:



Всем вышедшим на сцену вручаются цветы.

Ведущие:

-	Распоряжением главы Изобильненского Муниципального района № 46-р от 26 сентября 2008 года, за особый вклад в экономическое, социальное и культурное развитие района  - звание «Почётный гражданин Изобильненского муниципального района Ставропольского края» присвоено 
-	(вручение Диплома, цветов, подарка. Награждённый становится в один ряд с другими «Почётными гражданами»)

Всем вышедшим на сцену вручаются цветы.

Ведущие:

-	на основании решения совета города Изобильного от 27 августа 2008 года  №  193,  постановлением главы города Изобильного за заслуги перед городом звание «Почётный гражданин города Изобильного» присваивается: 
(вручение Диплома, цветов, подарка. Награждённый становится в один ряд с другими «Почётными гражданами»)

Ведущие:

- Звание «Почётный гражданин города Изобильного» также присваивается Чернышёву Михаилу Александровичу – директору (вручение Диплома, цветов, подарка. Награждённый становится в один ряд с другими «Почётными гражданами»)
Церемонию награждения проводят Председатель Совета депутатов города Изобильного Борис Фёдорович Павлов и  заместитель главы города Изобильного Нелен Елена Павловна



ИЗОБИЛИЕ ХЛЕБА И СОЛНЦА,
ИЗОБИЛИЕ ДОБРЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ.
ИЗОБИЛЬНЫМ МОЙ ГОРОД ЗОВЁТСЯ
НА ЗЕЛЁНЫХ ЛАДОНЯХ ПОЛЕЙ.

ИЗОБИЛЬНЫЙ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ МОЙ ГОРОД,
ВСЕХ ЗАСЛУГ НАМ С ТОБОЮ НЕ СЧЕСТЬ.
ТЫ КРАСИВ И ПО-ПРЕЖНЕМУ МОЛОД.
ПО ТРУДУ ТЕБЕ СЛАВА И ЧЕСТЬ!

(без объявления) исполняется танец ______________________________.

	3. Поздравление VIP-гостей.

Ведущие: 

- Поздравить Изобильненцев с праздником прибыли почётные гости. Министр экономического развития СК Константин Константинович Храмов и заместитель министра, а в недавнем прошлом глава города Изобильного Андрей Валериевич Скрипник.

- Мы по законам Ставрополья
   И по веленью доброты
   Гостей встречаем с хлебом-солью,
   От Изобильненской земли.

- Девушки в народных костюмах, взяв маленький каравай с большого, встречают почётных гостей.

Ведущие:

- Дорогие друзья, вас приветствует Министр экономического развития Ставропольского края, куратор Изобильненского района Константин Константинович Храмов.
(выступление)

- Со словами приветствия к Изобильненцам обращается заместитель министра экономического развития СК Андрей Валериевич Скрипник. 
(выступление)
Ведущие:

- Как и подобает в таких случаях наши уважаемые гости прибыли на праздник не с пустыми руками. Двое жителей города Изобильного награждаются правительственными наградами.

Фонограмма «Фанфары».

- Медалью «За доблестный труд» 3 степени награждаются:


От администрации Изобильненского муниципального района награждённым вручаются ценные подарки. 

(награждение. Девушки в народных костюмах подносят награды, министр их вручает). 

Ведущие:

- Спасибо Константин Константинович и Андрей Валериевич за тёплые слова, и мы под аплодисментами приглашаем Вас занять почетные места на нашем празднике.
- На нашем празднике присутствуют  почетные гости и руководители из соседних районов (Девушки в народных костюмах встречают почётных гостей караваями): __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
(После окончания церемонии поздравления )
Ведущие:

Район мой Изобильненский, родной
Ты год от года все милее
Да будет мир и хлебосолье 
Под каждой крышею твоей

- Фонограмма «Каравай»
- На первых музыкальных аккордах смена картинок на «панно-экранах» - и справа и слева «Карта Изобильненского района»
- На фоне музыки звучит стихотворный текст ведущих о большой семье жителей Изобильненского района. Участники хореографического коллектива «Фантазия» исполняют хореографическую композицию «Каравай».
	4. Поздравление от муниципальных поселений района.

Ведущие:

- В этом году хлеборобами Изобильненского района собран рекордный урожай зерновых. И в этом большая заслуга каждого жителя, каждого муниципального образования, каждого предприятия нашего прекрасного Изобильненского района. 

МЫ СОШЛИСЬ НА ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ
                	В ЭТОТ УРОЖАЙНЫЙ ГОД,
                	ПРИНИМАЙ ЖЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ
               	ИЗОБИЛЬНЕНСКИЙ НАРОД…

-  Сегодня поздравить горожан и всех жителей района с праздником прибыли главы всех муниципальных образований района вместе с руководителями ведущих хозяйств и предприятий.
-  И первыми мы встречаем в семейном Изобильненском кругу  главу администрации станицы Новотроицкой Михаила Ивановича Толмачёва и председателя ССПК «Путь Ленина» Александра Валентиновича Земцева  
1.	Мы приветствуем на празднике главу посёлка Рыздвяного Виктора Васильевича Васькова и директора Ставропольского линейного производственного управления магистральных газопроводов ООО «Газпром трансгаз Ставрополь» _____________________________.
2.	Мы рады видеть на празднике главу посёлка энергетиков Солнечнодольска Александра Евгеньевича Калачёва и директора Филиала ОАО «ОГК-2» – Ставропольская ГРЭС Владимира Фёдоровича Червонного
3.	На сцене глава станицы Баклановской Сергей Николаевич Алексеев и директора ОАО «Кубань» _____________________________
4.	Мы приветствуем главу села Московского Александра Николаевича Кульпинова и директора СПК (колхоз) «Московский» ______________
5.	Поздравить Изобильненцев с праздником прибыли глава Подлужненского сельсовета Сергей Васильевич Коваленко и учредитель ООО «Новая заря» Георгий Иванович Слинько
6.	Мы рады видеть главу Рождественского сельсовета Валентину Григорьевну Зенину и директора Цеха металлопластиковых изделий ООО «Газпром трансгаз Ставрополь» _____________________________
7.	На сцене глава хутора Спорного Ирина Викторовна Багрянцева и ____________________________________________________________.
8.	Староизобильненский сельсовет на празднике представляют глава муниципального образования Николай Васильевич Пастухов и директор ведущего сельскохозяйственного предприятия района СПК (колхоз) «Рассвет» Василий Иванович Афанасов.
9.	Мы приветствуем главу Новоизобильненского сельсовета Валентину Андреевну Жилину и директора ОАО «ОПХ Изобильненское» Владимира Анатольевича Болотова.
10.	Муниципальное образование село Тищенское на нашем празднике представляют его глава Сергей Васильевич Афанасов и директор СПК племзавод «Ставропольский» Алексей Михайлович Рогов
11.	Приветствуем на сцене гостей из села «Птичьего». Главу Ивана Михайловича Афанасова и директора СПК (колхоз) «Егорлыкский» Ивана Егоровича Турчакова
12.	На сцене глава Передового сельсовета Сергей Васильевич Пожидаев  и ____________________________________________________________.
13.	И замыкают эту праздничную процессию глава Каменнобродского сельсовета Алексей Филиппович Хаустов и директор СПК (колхоз) «Русь» Роман Борисович Ельцов


- каждый глава поселения и руководитель предприятия выходят в сопровождении девочки с табличкой (с названием поселения) в руках. Всем им вручаются караваи. 

Ведущие:

-  От имени всех глав муниципальных образований района Изобильненцев поздравляет глава Староизобильненского сельсовета Николай Васильевич Пастухов

(выступление)

-  От ведущих хозяйств и предприятий района вас приветствует директор СПК (племзавод) «Ставропольский» Алексей Михайлович Рогов

(выступление)

-  Спасибо дорогие друзья за тёплые поздравления, за благородный, нелёгкий труд. Счастья вам, здоровья, новых успехов во всех ваших делах и с праздником. Под эти аплодисменты вы можете вернуться на площадь.

КРУГОМ ПОЛЯ, ИМ НЕТ КОНЦА И КРАЯ,
               	ОГНИ БОЛЬШИХ И МАЛЫХ ГОРОДОВ,
               	ВСЕ ЭТО ТЫ, РОССИЯ ДОРОГАЯ,
              	 МОЯ ЗАБОТА И МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ.

МЫ НАЗЫВАЕМ РОДИНОЮ МАЛОЙ
  		ТО МЕСТО, ГДЕ РОДИЛИСЬ И ЖИВЁМ
  		ТАКАЯ РОДИНА ДЛЯ НАС –  РАЙОН НАШ СЛАВНЫЙ
  		У КАЖДОГО ИЗ НАС ТУТ ОТЧИЙ ДОМ.

Без объявления исполняется хореографический номер ________________.



5. Подведение итогов и награждение.

Ведущие:

ГОРОДА ЕСТЬ, ВОЗМОЖНО, КРАСИВЕЙ,
ДЛЯ СЕБЯ ВЫБИРАЙ ТЫ ЛЮБОЙ.
ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ЖЕ В ОГРОМНОЙ РОССИИ
БЛИЖЕ СЕРДЦУ МОЙ ГОРОД РОДНОЙ.

ИЗОБИЛЬНЫЙ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ МОЙ ГОРОД.
КТО ПРИДУМАЛ ТЕБЯ ТАК НАЗВАТЬ?
ТЫ КРАСИВ И ПО-ПРЕЖНЕМУ МОЛОД.
И СЕГОДНЯ ТЕБЯ НЕ УЗНАТЬ.

В КАНУН  ДНЯ ГОРОДА БЫЛ ОБЪЯВЛЕН СМОТР-
КОНКУРС НА ЗВАНИЕ «ДОМ, ДОМОВЛАДЕНИЕ, УЛИЦА, ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ ОБРАЗЦОВОГО САНИТАРНОГО СОДЕРЖАНИЯ». 
И СЕГОДНЯ МЫ ОБЪЯВЛЯЕМ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ,

1.	Смотр конкурс на звание «Улица, дом, домовладение, предприятие образцового санитарного содержания» г. Изобильного
По итогам этого конкурса лучшей улицей образцового санитарного содержания города Изобильного признана
-(награждение)
Предприятием образцового санитарного содержания признано
(награждение)
- Спасибо   Елена Павловна, но вас со сцены мы ещё не провожаем, а для продолжения церемонии награждения в следующей номинации на сцену приглашается исполняющий обязанности главы администрации Изобильненского муниципального района Алексей Иванович Поляков.

(на фоне музыкальной заставки)
Ведущие: 

Мы в этот мир приходим с добротою,
Не пожалеем жизни для друзей,
И если чувство встретится с бедою
То для того, чтоб стать ещё сильней.

Лишь доброта рождает доброту,
И бескорыстье в дружеском участье,
Поможет приумножить чьё-то счастье,
Приблизить к воплощению мечту.

Друзья мои, внушайте людям веру,
И чаще говорите: «Добрый день»,
И следуйте хорошему примеру –
Продлите добрым словом жизнь людей!

- Мы не случайно начали этот блок награждений стихами о доброте. Сегодня в первые на праздновании Дня района и Дня города мы чествуем Изобильненцев в номинации «Доброе сердце». Это люди, для которых понятия милосердие, отзывчивость, бескорыстие - жизненный принцип.

-	Итак, в номинации «Доброе сердце» Благодарственным письмом администрации Изобильненского муниципального района и ценным подарком награждаются:

(Награждение проводится индивидуально (по одному). Все награждённые остаются на сцене).

- Почётной грамотой главы города Изобильного» и Ценными подарками в номинации «Доброе сердце награждаются:

- Низкий поклон вам от всей изобильненской земли за ваши добрые сердца, и под аплодисменты зрителей вы можете вернуться на площадь. Мы так же благодарим Алексея Ивановича и Елену Павловну и провожаем их со сцены.

(после церемонии награждения А.И. Поляков и Е.П. Нелен и награжденные спускаются со сцены на свои места)


	6. Финал праздника «Вместе дружная семья»

- На первых музыкальных аккордах смена картинок на «панно-экранах» - и справа и слева «Эмблема года семьи». На фоне музыки, соответствующий теме «Вместе дружная семья»

На фоне музыки ведущие:

Мы минуту внимания просим.
Отложите на миг все дела
Мы за землю свою слово вносим
За семью, что нас всех собрала.

Мы все вместе пробились к вершинам
Не в привычке у нас отступать
Изобильненцы мы – вот причина.
Мы семья, и такой не сыскать.


-  Исполняется вокально-хореографическая композиция: «Вместе дружная семья» (студия «Карат» и участники детских хореографических ансамблей ЦК и Д г. Изобильного)
- На козырьке ккз «Факел» дети размахивают цветными полотнищами. На заключительных аккордах из бутафорского «Каравая» выстреливается дневной фейерверк, в небо взлетает по 500 воздушных шаров Бело-Сине-Красных (1500 шт.). Работает воздушная пушка.
- Ведущие скандируют «С праздником Изобильненцы», их поддерживают все кто находится на сцене.
-	Ведущий объявляет о дальнейшей программе праздника, и представляет следующий концертный коллектив.

----------


## Ludochka-69

slava70, привет, землякам!

----------


## slava70

> slava70, привет, землякам!


И Вам здрасти:biggrin:

----------


## Ludochka-69

slava70 а Ваше фото на территории кафе "Изба"

ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## slava70

Именно

----------


## Kodochigova_Tana

Здравствуйте! у нас в Шахунье 1 августа День города. Дали задание написать сценарий дневного двух часового концерта. В содержании лето, молодость (Год молодежи), поздравления с праздником. Если у кого-то уже проходил этот праздник и остался сценарий, выложите, пожалуйста. весь материал по теме прочитала, есть, что выбрать. Все интересно. Но хочется свежего чего-нибудь. С благодарностью kodochigova_tana@mail.ru

----------


## karaoke

Элен, если можно. вышлите и мне Ваш архив. Ссылка уже не действует. Или это я бестолковая такая. мой ящик:
karaoke300@gmail.com

Заранее благодарна. Ирина

----------


## десяточка

Всем спасибо за ваш материал! Очень много полезного и интересного. У нас в ДЕнь города работают несколько различных площадок. Мы их у себя именуем "Праздник двора". Выкладываю канву может кому пригодится.:biggrin:
*Сценарий праздника, посвященного Дню города.*
	До начала праздника звучат народные и детские песни.
ВЕД. Веселись, мой город славный
Город русский, православный.
На горе возведенный
Серпуховом нареченный.
Ой, вы гости-господа,
Собирайтесь все сюда!
Подивись, народ честной
Серпуховской стороной,
Что богата и годами
И великими делами, 
И земною красотой!
Пойте, люди, громче песни
Про любимый край чудесный.
Ведь пока поет народ,
Знать душа его живет!.
Концертный  номер.
ВЕД. Мать – Россия моя! С чем тебя мне сравнить?
Без тебя мне не петь, без тебя мне не жить…
Ты, Россия моя, ты, Россия родная, заветная.
За твою широту, за твою доброту
Я люблю тебя, Родина светлая.
	Все, что в сердце моем, все, чем в жизни живу,
	Все, что было и есть, я Россией зову.
	Ты мудра и добра, и народы земли
	Славят сердце твое, славят думы твои.
-	Удивительное чувство Родины… Невозможно человеку жить уверенно без  этого чувства, без близости к деяниям своих предков, без внутреннего постижения своей ответственности за судьбу Отчизны.
-	Родина, как мать. Растит, кормит, заботиться о каждом из нас, и мы, как дети ее, должны отдать ей все тепло души нашей, любовь и милосердие, заботу и сострадание.
-	Живем мы в огромной стране. Но нет на свете милее нашей малой родины – серпуховского края. И сегодня отмечая свое день рождение – хочется сказать любимому городу Серпухову:
Цвети, расти и будь всех краше,
Наш город мы всегда с тобой
Частичка ты России нашей,
Наш город Серпухов родной!
Концертный номер.
	Под русскую народную музыку выходят девушки.
ВЕД. В Подмосковье город есть,
Что нельзя и глаз отвесть.
Вот уж скоро 7 веков
Как стоит он, и таков,
Что богат и теремами
И чудесными садами.
И дарит ему свой свет 
Солнце красное, тьмы нет.
Устремили вверх скорей
Купола его церквей.
И звенит по всей округе
Звон малиновый, а вьюги
Не пугают там народ.
День-деньской в  любви и чести
Жизнь бурлит. И люди вместе
Чтут традиции веков
Для потомков-земляков.
Здесь преданья старины
Как шедевры сохранены
В песнях дивных, плясках шумных
Да частушках остроумных
И в широких хороводах
В творчестве всего народа.
Исполнение русской народной песни (можно под баян, так чтоб люди подпевали).
ВЕД. Более шести веков живут вместе город и его жители, живут плечом к плечу, в дни горестей и в дни праздников. В беду – жители становились воинами, а Серпухов – для них крепостью и защитой, в радости – серпуховичи удивляли своим творчеством, талантом, добродушием, а город встречал гостеприимством и становился еще более родным и любимым для каждого, живущего в нем. Мы желаем ему и его жителям радости и процветания, и пусть на улицах города встречают нас только добрые лица!
Концертный  номер.
ВЕД. У города нашего славное прошлое, хорошее настоящее и уверены замечательное будущее, ведь в нем живет спортивная, талантливая и неравнодушная молодежь. В нем есть, где встретиться и пообщаться как ветеранам и пожилым людям, так и молодежи.
Частица Родины – наш город,
Любви бесценная частица.
Град Серпухов, ты стар и молод – 
Все к возрождению стремится.
Сегодня обновляя лик,
Ты укрепляешь корни древа,
Чтоб шесть веков стоять как миг
Под звук раздольного напева.
Концертный номер.
	Читают стихотворение дети.
1.	Милый город знаю с детства
И с тех пор душой люблю, 
Каждый уголок известен,
Звон церквей в тиши ловлю.
2.	Длинных улиц продолженье – 
Главной Нары тихих вод,
Их упрямое движенье
Славу с древних лет несет.
3.	Много раз гроза гремела,
Ветер зло гнал свирепость огня,
Только яркие звезды горели
В ожидании светлого дня.
4.	Живи, Серпухов, здравствуй любимый!
Процветай, и всегда буди счастливый!
Твой народ судьбою знатный
Зелены вокруг леса,
Щедрою землей богатый,
Окна смотрят в небеса.
5.	Вечер падает росою,
Зажигает свет дневной,
Я любуюсь красотою.
Я горжусь – ты город мой!
Концертный номер.
ВЕД. А сейчас давайте обратимся к истории нашего города:
Викторина:
1.	Назовите 2 версии происхождения названия города Серпухова,  
     (связанные с природой)
      Отв:- Речка Серпейка, огибающая город серпом
             - Трава Серпуха 
2. Назовите дату образования города
      Отв: 1339г.
3.	С какого места началось первое строительство города
Отв: на холме, огибаемом р. Серпейкой, считается что холм 
        сохранившийся по сей день именуется Соборной горой
4.	Какая птица символизирует герб города Серпухова и почему
Отв: павлин, по одной из версий в Серпуховском монастыре разводили павлинов, он является основным элементом исторического герба с 1781 года.
5.	В каком году и кем был основан Высоцкий мужской монастырь?
Отв.: Основан в 1374 году Серпуховским князем Владимиром Андреевичем Храбрым, сподвижником в ратных делах своего двоюродного брата великого князя Димитрия Иоанновича Донского, и по благословению преподобного Сергия Радонежского, поставившего в первые настоятели монастыря любимого ученика своего Афанасия. Название свое «Высоцкий» получил монастырь от места, на котором устроен, в древности прозывавшегося «Высокое».
(добавить вопросы о г. Серпухове).
Концертный номер.
ВЕД. Где еще найдешь ты лучше город, если
Каждый здесь из нас живет!
Пусть наш город будет вечным, будет лучшим,
Счастье в каждый дом войдет!
Стоит ли искать нам где-то доли лучшей,
Счастья в дальней стороне?
Город наш, всегда к себе всех нас зовущий,
Здесь мы счастливы вполне!
Концертный номер.
ВЕД. Этот город -  самый лучший город на земле.
Он знаком давно уж с детства и тебе и мне.
Серпухов – ты самый лучший  среди городов,
И заслуживаешь лучших и приятных слов.
Не велик он для России, даже очень мал,
В сотни раз любых красивей жителям он стал.
И сегодня твой день рожденье
Празднует все населенье!
Концертный номер.
ВЕД. Город Серпухов наш подмосковный,
На семи ты построен холмах.
Берега твои реки ласкают
И блестишь в золотых куполах.
Ты почти семь веков процветаешь,
Ты мечтою народа живешь.
Ты народ свой за труд прославляешь,
О народе ты песни поешь.
Концертный номер.
ВЕД. За что люблю свой милый город?
Люблю за то, что в нем живу,
За то, что он и стар и молод,
Его народом дорожу.
Он стал такой уютный, чистый
Люблю за Нару-речку и Оку,
И колокольный звон лучистый,
Серпейку скромную люблю.
Музей, художников, артистов,
Люблю девчонок и мальчишек,
Ведь дети – наши родники.
Милый город знаю с детства
И с тех пор душой люблю,
Каждый уголок известен,
Звон церквей в тиши ловлю.
Длинных улиц продолженье –
Главной Нары тихих вод,
Их упрямое движенье
Славу с древних лет несет.
Концертный номер. 
Завершение концертной программы. Далее следует конкурсная программа.
______________________________________

----------


## Костенко Окс

Предлагаю сценарий этого года.может кому-то пригодится
Моей станице – юбилей».
Сценарий театрализованного праздника, 
посвященного 85-летию образования Староминского района и 
215-летию основанию ст. Староминской.

26 сентября 2009 год.
Парк культуры и отдыха.

Блок «Открытие праздника»
Диктор:	Над тобой крылатые, как птицы,
Пролетают годы чередой.
Двести пятнадцать лет тебе, станица,
Остаешься вечно молодой.
Ты зажглась прекрасною звездою
И такой осталась на века.
До сих пор своею красотою
Согреваешь сердце казака.
Выход хора и казаков
Маклюк:	Ура вам, староминчане! Ура, молодцы!
За славу родную, лихие бойцы.
Как в старые годы, при ваших отцах,
Живет ваша слава и нынче.
Ура вам, староминчане! Ура молодцы!
За славу родную лихие бойцы.
Выход под музыку «Минской курень» хоровых коллективов.
Выход ведущих.
Казак:	Добрый день, уважаемые  староминчане!
Казачка:	Добрый день, дорогие гости нашего района!
Ведущая:	С праздником вас,  дорогие земляки.

Ведущий:	Сегодня мы празднуем большой юбилей – 215 лет со дня образования станицы  Староминской  
Казачка:	А так же 85 лет  со дня образования Староминского района
Казак:	Приглашаем на сцену ......
Выступление глав (праздник считается открытым)
Звучит  «Гимн Кубани» в исполнении хора.
Ведущая:	Мы называем родиною малой
То место, где родились и живем.
Ведущий:	Такая родина для нас – район наш славный
У каждого из нас здесь отчий дом.
Казак:	Здесь наши предки коней водили,
Врагов несметных на поле били.
Казачка:	Моя землица, моя криница
Вспомним вместе истории нашей страницы.
Ведущие уходят
Блок «Екатерина дарует земли».
На сцену выходит театр масок.
Звучит «Полонез». 
Выход фрейлин и Екатерины.
Казак:	Божию милостию  самодержица Всероссийская, Московская,
Киевская, Владимирская, Новгородская, Царица Кубанская,
Царица Астраханская, Царица Симбирская, Царица Херсон –
Таврическая, Государыня Псковья и Великая Княгиня
Смоленская, Литовская, Волынская, Подольская, Княгиня
Естлянская, Лифляндская, Курляндская  и Семигальская,
Самогинская, Корельская, Тверская, Югорская, Пермская,
Вятская, Болгарская и иных.
Казак:	Желая воздать заслугам войска черноморского утверждением
всегдашнего его благосостояния и доставления способных
благополучному пребыванию, всемилостивейшее пожаловала
оному в вечное владение состоящий в области  Таврической
остров Фанагорию со всею землею, лежащей на правой стороне
реки Кубани от устья ее к «Усть – Лабинскому» редуту, так,
чтобы с одной стороны река Кубань, а с другой же  - Азовское
море до Ейского городка служили границею войсковой земли. 
Фанфары 

Екатерина:	Повелеваю вам:
Черноморию обживать,
От врагов оборонять
На сём месте град возводить,
Хлеба сеять,
Скот разводить, детей растить. 
Фанфары
Подает грамоту атаману. Он преклоняет колено, берет грамоту.
Атаман:	Любо казаки!
Казаки:	Любо! Любо! Любо!
Атаман:	 Слава  нашей царыци, шо надилыла нам землыци!
Казаки:	Слава! Слава! Слава!
Звучат фанфары, Екатерина с фрейлинами уходят.
Все хлопают.
1 Казак:	Благодарым импэратрыцю, молымося Богу, що нам вона
указала на Кубань дорогу.
2Казак:	Ой, годи ж нам журытыся, пора пэрэстаты.
Диждалыся вид царыци за службу заплаты.
3 Казак:	Дала хлиб, силь, грамоты за вирнийи службы, от тэпэр мы,
мыли браття, забудэм вси нужды.
4Казак:	В Кубани жить, вирно служить, граныцю дэржаты,
Рыбу ловыть, горилку пыть, щей  будэм багати.
Казак:	Ой, спасибо той царыци, шо надилыла нам землыци. 
Казачка:	Ой, боже ж, яка ричка красива. А плэса, як глазоньки голуби.
Казак:	И птычек разных тут богато,
А река широкая какая.
Казачка:	Рыбу ловить будем! Ведрами.
Казак:	Да!
Казачка:	Плавать до посинения! 
Казак:	И тебя, мое золото, на берег на руках носить.
Казачка:	Так речка же широченная!
Казак:	Ну и что же!
Казачка:	И глубоченная!
Казак:	Ну, и что же! А на этом месте поставим добрую хату. А там  
садочек.
Казачка:	А на хату обязательно замок, а то вдруг вор случиться.
Казачка:	Та, какие у нас воры?
Казачка:	А  вдруг?!
Казак:	Ну и что у нас брать?

Казачка:	Как что? Сам говоришь, я золото. А у меня восемь пудов чистой 
пробы.
2 Казак:	Козакы, а чуетэ, як пахнэ?
Все:	Ага!
2 казак:	Як наче нэ вода, а брашка тэче.
2 казачка:	Та замовчи, твоим носом та нэ тэб нюхать.
2 казак:	Петренко! Разбывай свое подвирье на бугорку, а ныще до бэрэга
Галушка будэ.
Галушка:	Там нэ буду.
2 казак:	А це чого?
Галушка:	Нэ буду и всэ!
2 казачка:	Карпо Грыгорович, та вин жаб боиться. Кажуть, воны плыгають
дуже высоко.
Галушка:	Та всэ на мужикив, ще  прычепыться, холера.
2 казак:	Недбайло, разбывай по правой сторонни, по бокам от него
Буряк и Кононенко, в сэрэдыну Сэрдюк.
Музыкальный номер, исп. хор «ЦНТК» «Казачий край»
Музыкальный номер, танец «Маруся» в исп. ансамбля «Росинка». 

Блок «Почетные люди района»

 Звучат фанфары, выходят ведущие.
Ведущая:	Пусть будешь ты вовек благословенна!
Через века, разливы и пожары,
Через Вселенной ясные стожары, 
Окутанная памятью былинной
Вместе:	Кубанская моя, Земля!
Ведущий:	Вот так, или примерно так, много, много лет назад заселили
переселенцы земли кубанские.
Ведущая:	Наши отцы и деды оставили нам в наследство богатый
процветающий край – край невиданных полей, богатых
урожаев, щедрой душой людей.
Ведущая:	Дорогие друзья, земляки!
Честь и слава, и гордость России, - 
Вы в делах трудовых велики.
Имена ваши очень простые
Ваши души как мир широки!
Вы надежда и совесть России!
Ведущий:	В этот праздничный день мы встречаем лучших людей района, почетных жителей нашей станицы. 
.
Перечисляет награждаемых. Они  поднимаются на сцену.
Фоном музыка.
Поздравления. Вручение подарков.
Ведущий:	В этот праздничный, юбилейный день примите наш музыкальный подарок.
Музыкальный номер «Берега России», исп. трио «Женсовет»
Музыкальный номер танец «Девичье  гулянье», исп. ансамбль «Росинка»

Блок «Молодожены»

Лукавченко Анастасия читает стих. И. Вараввы «Кубанские свадьбы».
Внизу на ступеньках выстраивается  хореографическая картинка. Молодожены поднимаются на сцену.
Ведущий:	По сложившейся традиции весь Староминской район приветствует и поздравляет счастливых молодоженов. 
Казачка:	Дорогие, друзья! Встречаем молодых!
Осыпаем молодых зерном, чтоб богатым был ваш дом.
Бросаем под ноги медь, чтоб не болеть и не стареть. 
Осыпаем лепестками роз, 
чтобы молодые не знали ни горя, ни слез.
Казачка:	Семью молодую мы сегодня славим,
С днем свадьбы мы вас поздравляем,
Пусть не будет печали, не будет бед,
Счастья, молодые, любовь вам да совет!
Чтобы не было вам горько,
Всей станицей крикнем: - «Горько!».
Дети выносят голубей. 
Казачка:	Пусть в небеса взмывают
Голуби на счастье,
А ветер шепчет вам:
«Любите же друг друга!»
Казак:	Пусть он наполнит счастьем
Ваши паруса,
И самый лучший сон
Вдруг станет вещим!
Казачка:	Такой любви еще не знали небеса,
И пусть ей голуби
Руками рукоплещут!
В добрый путь!
Молодые выпускают голубей




Ведущий:	Ваш праздник – праздник и для нас,
И мы вас поздравляем!
И по обычаю сейчас от всей души желаем.
Пусть в вашем доме, как сейчас,
Теплей, уютней станет!
Любви и счастья! В добрый час!
А этот танец лишь для Вас!
Музыкальный номер «Два сердца!», исп. трио «Женсовет» и анс. «Виктория»
Молодые танцуют.
.
Ведущая:	У вас сегодня день особый,
Так будьте счастливы друзья!
Пусть будет светлою дорога,
Пусть будет дружною семья!
		  Вручение  подарков, цветов.
Молодые уходят.
Музыкальный номер «Милая», исп. И. Янгареева и И. Катков.

Блок «Дети»

Ведущая:
	Наша станица, не столица,
Что ж, всем столицею не быть.
Кому в ней повезло родиться
Ее не может не любить.
Ведущий:	Мы в этот мир приходим с добротою
Не пожалеем жизни для детей
Пусть никогда не встретятся с бедою
Расти, малыш, и становись добрей.
Ведущая:	Тише! Тише!
Родился ребенок –
Забавный такой на вид,
В ворохе белых пеленок,
Мирно в кроватке спит.
Он дышит легко и ровно,
Во власти мирного сна,
А над его изголовьем.
Как мать склонилась   страна.
Ведущий:	Мы приветствуем самых маленьких жителей нашего района , тех,  кто родился сегодня! 
Перечисляют:



Ведущий:	Примите поздравления и подарки Поздравления и вручение подарков.
Музыкальный фон.

Блок «Многодетная семья»

На сцене ансамбль «Надежда», 
исп. танец «Дети солнца»
Ведущий 1:	Что может быть семьи дороже?
Теплом встречает отчий дом,
Здесь ждут тебя всегда с любовью,
И провожают в путь с добром.
Ведущий 2:	Отец и мать, и дети дружно
Сидят за праздничным столом,
И вместе им совсем не скучно,
А интересно вдесятером.
Ведущий 1:	Встречаем на дорожке славы многодетную семью Степановых. В их исполнении звучит музыкальный номер.
Чествование семьи. 
 Вручение подарков.
Ведущий 2:	Дорогие друзья! Любите и цените счастье!
Оно рождается в семье,
Что может быть ее дороже
На нашей Староминской земле.
Музыкальный номер. Вокально-хореографическая композиция  в исп. анс. «Чаровница» и «Надежда», «А над нами облака крылатые».

Блок «Спортивный».

Ведущий 2:	Продолжают трудовую славу казаков-станичников наши прославленные спортсмены, которые прославили не только станицу, Кубань, но и нашу матушку Россию.
Ведущий 1:	У многих из ребят спорт излюбленный досуг
Пожизненно порою неизменной.
Безостановочно, за кругом круг,
Сквозь утренний туман бегут спортсмены
К славе и к победе!
Спортивная композиция ДЮСШ
Ведущий 2:	Встречаем наших спортсменов:

- Победители и призеры Российских соревнований
 Награждение.

Блок «Казачата»

Казачка:	Родина – мы говорим волнуясь
Даль без края видим пред собой,
Это наше детство, наша юность,
Это все, что мы зовем судьбой.
Казак:	Мы родились казаками
С нами слава родилась
Над высокими годами
Наша слава пронеслась
Пусть узнают все народы, 
Что такое наш казак!
Казачка:	Встречаем представителей славного казачества.
Встречаем!
Марш.

Блок «Посвящение в казачата»

Казачка:	В этот юбилейный торжественный день, когда мы отмечаем  215 лет образования Минского казачьего куреня, традиции наших предков  продолжают учащиеся средней образовательной  школы .... Встречаем!
Марш.
Казак:	Сегодня вступают в ряды славного казачества:
Дети выходят вперед и отвечают: «Я!»

Выходят под музыку юноша, зачитывает текст прошения.
Мальчик:	Примите прошение от нас, казачат! ( Читает):		«Мы староминские хлопцы и девчата хотим быть, как отцы наши и деды, защитниками и хранителями земли русской, Кубани родной! Просим посвятить нас в казаки!»
Казачка:	Слово для торжественного посвящения в юные казаки и зачтение текста присяги предоставляется : атаману Староминского станичного общества  сотнику , председателю совета старейшин староминского казачьего общества  
Вахмистр:	Ровняйсь, смирно! Присягу принять! 
Выходит под музыку мальчик,  зачитывает текст присяги, дети говорят : «Клянусь!»
Дети читают:	«Слава Кубани, героям слава!
Клянусь, что буду верным сыном матушки – России!
Клянусь, что не подведу братьев – казаков!
Клянусь, что буду чтить заветы наших предков – 
			Кубанских казаков!»
Казаки	Любо казаки! Любо!
Вахмистр:		«Казачьему роду – нэма переводу!
	Слава, тебе, Господи, что мы – казаки!
	Казаком надо не родиться,
	Казаком надо стать!
	Казаком быть – значит Родину любить!
	Первое дело для казака – землю родную беречь!»
Вахмистр обращается к детям
Вахмистр:	Отныне вы не хлопцы, а казаки! Не опозорьте плохим словом или дурным делом наш казачий род и свою родную станицу! Пусть будут у вас горячее сердце, холодный ум, добрая душа и чистые руки!
И пусть ваша рука всегда крепко держит казачий кинжал и шашку, чтобы всегда вы были готовы защитить слабого, защитить свой дом, защитить русскую землю!
Ну, а вы  девочки-казачки  всегда должны быть верными подругами  и помощницами казакам в любом добром деле!
Казачка:
	В память об этом дне, примите  по традиции юноши-  
казачий пояс, девушки – платок.
Казак и казачка вручают подарки.
ДМШ исполняют песню «Мы с тобой казаки»
Музыка.
(Казак  дарит мальчикам наборный казачий пояс, а казачка надевает девочкам платочки).
Мальчик:	Любо казаки!
Все:	Любо!
Уходят.
Танец «Казачок»
Казак:	Мой отчий дом, ты юностью цветешь,
В глазах детей надежда не угаснет,
В них каждый день событие и праздник,
Ты времени отчет по ним ведешь.
Казачка:	Пусть будет мир, согласие и счастье
Пусть светит солнце и журчит ручей.
Музыкальный номер трио «Женсовет», «Счастья  тебе, земля»
Ведущая:	Что другу подарить на День рожденья!
Порой вопрос бывает так непрост!
Вот потому и дарим иногда печенье,
А иногда букет банальных роз!
Ведущий:	А если этот друг твоя станица?
Что ей на день рожденья подарить?
Казак:	Я подскажу – чуть-чуть душевной теплоты!
Казачка:	Поверьте, ей не так уж много надо
В обмен на то, что нам она дает!
Ведущий:	Мы для нее желанная награда!
Лишь о тебе она мечтает и живет!
Ведущая:	Вы руку свою к сердцу приложите!
Я вас прошу, я вас почти молю!
Хотя бы раз, хотя бы мысленно скажите:
Вместе:	«Моя станица, я тебя… 
Все:	…люблю!»
Выход всех колективов
Песня «Староминская».

----------


## Зарница

Делюсь. Авось пригодится! :Aga: 
"МОЕЙ ГЛУБИНКОЙДЕРЖИТЬСЯ РОССИЯ"
Сценарий Дня района (21.06.2008г.)

(фонограмма)
Есть в новгородской стороне
Район, живущий в красоте.
Тот кто жизнь там начинал,
Район тот Хвойнинским назвал.
И не год, не два живет
В районе Хвойнинском народ,
Сеет хлеб, детей растит,
Дело доброе творит.
Мужики здесь мастера,
Ловко правят все дела,
Ну и женщины подстать,
Им не станут уступать.
А как вечер настает
Весь народ гулять идет:
Мужики на бревнышке
Провожают солнышко,
Ну а жены на скамейке.
Сядь - ка зритель, поскорей-ка
Да программу посмотри.
Начинаем. Раз, два, три!
(выходят ведущие)
Ведущая: Добрый день, уважаемые Хвойнинцы!

Ведущая: Добрый день, дорогие гости нашего района!

Ведущая: Приветствуем вас на Хвойнинской земле,
В благодатной и красивой стороне.
Овеяны славой леса здесь, пригорки - 
Нет в мире прекраснее нашей сторонки.

Ведущая: Район наш Хвойнинский, чудесный
Яркий, красочный, безбрежный!
 Все его мы украшаем,
 День рождения встречаем. 

Ведущая: Все цветами засадили,
 Все дороги замостили!
 Чистым, стал район, красивым
 Землякам нашим спасибо! 

Ведущая: Снова к нам пришел сегодня
 День района, земляки!
 Этот праздник с нетерпеньем
 Ждали все мы: я и ты! 

Ведущая: Нашу славу не уронишь,
 Будем мы всегда в седле!
Потому, что наш район -
Лучше всех на всей Земле!

Ведущая: Родному краю, милой сердце сторонке-
Земле любимой - району Хвойнинскому
Посвящается наш праздник!

Ведущая: Вам - соседи, друзья,
Родственники, земляки - 
Посвящается!
(концертный номер)
________________________________________________________________ 

Ведущий: Здравствуй, место юности моей!
Здравствуй, мой район весь обновленный.
Нет на свете краше и родней,
Чем район любимый мой зеленый! 

Ведущий: Район наш празднует рожденье,
И он достоин восхищенья.
Говорим без лишних слов:
Район наш - "С Днем рожденья!"

Ведущий: Как здорово, когда праздник начинается именно так: торжественной  музыкой и аплодисментами.

Ведущий: А еще добрыми улыбками гостей, которые пришли поздравить и поприветствовать наш район.

Ведущий: Гости замерли зараз,
Гости в нетерпенье-
Каждый высказать горазд
Лично поздравленье!
Встречайте! __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

(выступление гостей)
Ведущий: От поздравлений и улыбок
Уж ходит кругом голова!
Ну что ж, большое всем спасибо
За ваши теплые слова!

Ведущий: Покружив по белу свету,
Я сегодня скажу не тая,
Что милее нигде края нету,
Чем родная сторонка моя.

Ведущий: Ты - святая земля, ты надежда,
Славой дедов для нас хороша.
Пусть меняются нравы, одежда,
Но останется русской душа.

Ведущий: Все до боли тут близко, знакомо,
Голос ветра, шептание ив,
Лес да поле, тропинка у дома,
Наших песен волшебный мотив.

Ведущий: Дорогие друзья! Сегодня перед вами выступают наши лучшие самодеятельные артисты, те, кто своими талантами радуют вас в праздничные дни. Потому что существует невидимая нить, свидетельствующая о единении наших душ. Встречайте!
_________________________________________________________________ 
_________________________________________________________________ 

Ведущий: Сегодня мы отмечаем День района, которому исполнилось 77 лет.
Для мировой истории - это, может быть, и вовсе краткий миг, но для нас - это целая жизнь.

Ведущий: 77 - это много,
77 - это мало.
И что бы судьба нам с небес не бросала, 
Мы будем трудиться, творить, побеждать,
И новые дали себе открывать!

Ведущий: А о чем обычно вспоминаешь, когда думаешь о своей малой Родине? Об улицах и площадях, о его парках и памятниках, и, конечно, о людях, о людях разных профессий, разного возраста, разных увлечений. Это они делают наш район прекрасным.

Ведущий: У нас сложилась замечательная традиция присвоения в канун Дня района звания почетного гражданина Хвойнинского района.


Ведущий: И сегодня список почетных граждан Хвойнинского района  
                  пополнится еще неодним замечательным человеком.

Ведущий: Ведь ты - Человек! Ты сильный и смелый!
Ты землю родную прекраснее сделал.
Вложил в нее душу и сердце свое,
Чтоб внукам на память оставить ее!

Ведущий: Дорогие Хвойнинцы! Давайте поприветствуем этих людей и выразим им свою признательность своими аплодисментами.

Ведущий: Мы у довольствием приглашаем на сцену 
главу Администрации ___________

Ведущий: Благочинного ____________________

 (Награждение)

Ведущий: Пусть будет путь ваш не тернист,
А горизонт повсюду чист!
Чтоб ваше дело славилось,
Здоровье чтоб прибавилось! 

Ведущий: В каждом доме должен быть хозяин. И от того, каков этот хозяин, зависит благополучие семьи.

Ведущий: Должен быть хозяин и в каждом районе. По этому поводу могут быть разные мнения, но мы считаем, что истинные хозяева района - дети! Они придут нам на смену, и от того, любят ли они свою малую Родину, знают ли ее историю, зависит наше благополучие.

Ведущий: Для счастья людям нужен мир 
Для счастья людям нужен труд!
Пусть на земле сады цветут!
Пусть дети в радости живут!
(концертный номер)
________________________________________________________________ 



Ведущий: Садами звонкими, хлебами спелыми,
Железной дорогой и чащей лесной
Ты славишь Родину делами смелыми,
Родной наш Хвойнинский район!

Ведущий: А в годы грозные за дело правое
Поднялся огненной дугой,
Бессмертных подвигов овеян славою,
Родной наш Хвойнинский район!

Ведущий: Поля широкие, просторы светлые,
Гордимся мы своей судьбой.
Шлет нашей Родине слова приветные
Родной наш Хвойнинский район!

Ведущий: 77 ЛЕТ - прекрасный возраст! Уже есть жизненный опыт, вес в обществе. В отличие от человека, каждый прожитый год району прибавляет только красоты, сил и творческих идей. И не случайно мы отмечаем этот праздник с большим энтузиазмом!

Ведущий: А что сегодня за веселье?
Скажем громко: "День рожденья".
Можно петь и танцевать,
И конфеты уплетать,
Можно всем шутить, играть,
И конечно же, плясать.
(концертный номер)
________________________________________________________________ 

Ведущий:  Дорога ты нам с раннего детства
Наша Хвойнинская земля.
Мы от предков храним по наследству
 Речки наши, леса и поля.
Много районов похожих 
Есть в России моей,
Только нам наш дороже,
Хвойнинский нам родней.
Речек немало схожих
Текут по России моей,
Только нам Песь дороже,
Речка нам наша милей.
Звон колокольный церкви -
Божья для нас благодать.
Эту любовь, поверьте, словами не передать.
Трудятся здесь нефтяники,


Газовщики - всех не счесть.
Вновь зеленеют торфяники,
Значит - работа есть.
Видим родные лица 
тружеников-земляков,
Хочется всем поклониться
Низко - без лишних слов.

Ведущий:  Как же нам с тобою не гордится,
Как нам эту землю не любить,
Новгородской области частицу,
Без которой нам нельзя прожить.

Ведущий:  Району нынче - 77,
А это все таки солидно!
И эту дату замолчать - 
Несправедливо и обидно!

Ведущий:  И хоть не счесть сейчас проблем,
Неразрешенных дел немало,
Пришел к нам праздник, и грустить
Сегодня не пристало!

Ведущий:  Всем вам желаем светлых лет
И конечно - же побед!
Расцветай земля родная!
Я в одну тебя влюблен!
Пусть все скажут:
Гордость края...

Все: Это Хвойнинский район!

Ведущий:  Пусть песня о празднике дальше летит,
Пусть яркое солнце светит в пути!
Райну Хвойнинскому ласково скажем: 
Вместе:    "Любимый, цвети и расти!"

(концертный номер)
________________________________________________________________ 

Ведущий:  Наш праздник не кончается! Наш праздник продолжается! 

Ведущий:  Сегодня вам предоставляется возможность открыть в своих  
                   земляках разнообразные и удивительные способности.

Ведущий: Вы уже увидели выставку творчества жителей нашего района

Ведущий: Вы уже познакомились с музейной экспозицией и выставкой "Ты живи деревенька моя.."

Ведущий: Но вам еще предстоит увидеть, как прекрасны и талантливы наши дети, какие неповторимые люди нашего района.

Ведущий:  Поучаствовать в конкурсах и состязаниях.

Ведущий: Полюбоваться родным краем с высоты птичьего полета. 

Ведущий: Потанцевать на Праздничной дискотеке.

Ведущий:  Насладиться ночным фейерверком!

Ведущий: Проявить свое старание, угадав  для себя сразу все пожелания.

Ведущий: Мы желаем сегодня с любовью: пусть всех вас не подводит... (здоровье)

Ведущий: Ожидает в Крыму летом берег, на путевки пусть хватит вам...  (денег)

Ведущий: Чтоб жизнь у народа была веселей, побольше желаем надежных... (друзей)

Ведущий: призванье професии радует всех,
 Пусть Вас посещает почаще... (успех)

Ведущий: Птицу счастья каждый лови, желаем в семье только крепкой... (любви)

Ведущий: Жизнь не бывает без разных помех, почаще звучит пусть ваш радостный... (смех)

Ведущий:  Хоть и встречают всех, глядя на одежду, верьте в успех, не теряйте... (надежду)

Ведущий: Живите счастливо! Пусть ваши сердца будут открыты для любви, а душа - для прекрасного!

Ведущий: Пусть песня о празднике дальше летит,
Пусть яркое солнце светит в пути!
Району Хвойнинскому ласково скажем: 
"Любимый, цвети и расти!"
(концертный номер)

Ведущий: Каждый из нас может гордиться тем, что наша Родина -  
                  Хвойнинский район!

Ведущий: Родина моя величавая, хлебосольная, певучая! Родина моя вышитая, сарафанная! Как не любить тебя, как не беречь тебя, как не петь тебе песен задушевных! Разве можно сердцем к тебе не прикипеть навсегда, с первого взгляда не полюбить?!

Ведущий: Венком из трав луговых ты входишь в сердце мое и остаешься в нем песней жаворонка в поднебесье, речкой говорливой в крутых берегах, подорожником да Иван  - чаем, громом весенним да щедрым ливнем.

Ведущий: Краса твоя не состарится, не поблекнет. И жить твоей красе в дочерях твоих - лебедушках да горлицах, в отваге твоей - в сыновьях - красных соколах.

Ведущий: Клянемся мы россияне, любить тебя до последнего вздоха! Клянемся не щадить живота своего ради тебя! Клянемся воспевать тебя каждой песней и каждым ударом своего сердца.
(выходят все участники концерта)

Ведущая: Ни дня нам на роздых,
За все мы в ответе.
За солнце, за звезды,
За счастье на свете.

Ведущая: За дни молодые
С походкою бравой,
Обвитые гордой
Солдатскою славой.


Ведущая: За вечную правду
О Родине милой,
За память о храбрых,
Лежащих в могилах.

Ведущая: За долю в расцвете - в ответе?

Все:  В ответе!

Ведущая: За мир в целом свете - в ответе?

Все:  В ответе!

Ведущая: За все что мы любим
                  И что величаем, за все отвечаем,

Вместе:    За все отвечаем!

Ведущая: Закончилось шоу - пора расставаться,
Но с вами друзья, мы не будем прощаться
И пусть улетят и печаль, и тоска
Не будем прощаться, а крикнем…

Вместе: ПОКА!

Но мы не прощаемся.  Наш праздник продолжается, на площади вас ждут спортивные состязания, торговая ярмарка, палатки с горячим чаем, выставки, а вечером конечно фейерверк!
Приятного вам отдыха.

----------


## Натник

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Если можно поделитесь со мною, в 2010 - 45-й юбилей Дома культуры, хочется чего-то необычного. вот и брожу по инету...:wink: ой, забыла адрес schulga73@mail.ru

----------


## orsia

*Натник*, обратитесь к девочкам в кабинете культработников, у них есть подобные наработки

----------


## Irenka-da

Часто проведение подобных праздников, особенно его торжественная часть, связано с некоторыми "бюрократическими" традициями, т.е.  особо "не разгуляешся", выполняется социальный заказ администрации: кого. за что и когда наградить, кому, когда и что вручить, иногда вплоть до "что" сказать ведущим. Надо ухитриться и найти изюминку, чтобы коротко и ясно обозначить тему праздника, ведь различные официозы проходят как правило долго - 1,5-2 часа. Поэтому искренний респект всем, кто выложил свои талантливые идеи и наработки, которые помогают.
Попробую и я:

Сценарий 
официальной церемонии открытия Дня города Искитима.
«Молодость города – новый мотив!»

8.08.2009.                                                                                             14-00

Фанфары возвещают начало праздника.

ПРОЛОГ:
Фонограмма флейты, стихотворение:

«Откуда ты, молодость?
Я отовсюду!
Кем будешь ты миру?
Днем завтрашним буду!

А где ты гнездишься?
На кручах надежды!
А кто тебе чужды?
Глупцы и невежды.

А кто твои молодость в жизни герои?
Всех стран вольнодумцы со времени Трои!
Чем в мире дороги твои знамениты?
Они не пологи, они не избиты!

А где начинаются эти дороги?
А там, где отцов отпечатались ноги!
Сравнима любовь твоя, с чем в настоящем?
Сравнима с огнём она, вечно горящим!

А песня, какая с тобой неразлучна?
Где мужеству нежность бывает созвучна!

Зачем тебе это?
Чтоб пелось сердечно!
Молодость, будешь ты долго?
Вечно!

Фонограмма «Время вперёд»

Выезд роллеров с разноцветными флагами.
 Массовка на сцене - хореографическая постановка «Время молодых», исполняются танцевальные этюды в соответствующих костюмах и с реквизитом, на темы:
1.	«Вихри враждебные»
2.	«Марш энтузиастов»
3.	«Темная ночь»
4.	«Здравствуй земля целинная»
5.	«Стиляги»
6.	«Барды»
7.	«Хиппи»
8.	«БАМ»
9.	«Рок»
10.	 Брейк-данс, хип-хоп

Постановка завершается поднятием букв участниками массовки с девизом праздника «Молодость города – новый мотив»

По окончании пролога массовка стоит на сцене

Выход ведущих:

- Здравствуй город! Ты видел многие поколения, ты знаешь нас с детства, по твоим улицам мы делаем первые шаги, в двери твоих домов стучимся, и нас принимают с радушием. Ветвями берез и тополей манишь нас издалека, куда бы мы не уезжали от тебя. 

- Зовешь гудками заводов на трудовые подвиги. Распахиваешь ладони площадей, приглашая горожан на праздники. Ты растешь и развиваешься для нас, а мы живем для тебя, город Искитим! Город, о котором каждый искитимец может сказать:

- Вместе: Мой город!

- Это берега  вольной Берди, с которой все началось, это дворик моего дома, это золоченые купола Никольского храма.

- Вместе: Мой город!

- Это лица людей, разные: веселые и грустные, молодые или с излучинками морщинок у дорогих глаз;

- Вместе: Мой город!

- Знаменитые горожане, которые родились в этом городе, а славят всю страну. Деловые будни и долгожданные праздники.

- Вместе: Мой любимый город! С днем рожденья! 


- Свой 292 день рождения, город Искитим встречает в знаменательный год, объявленный Указом президента России Годом молодежи! Муз. отбивка

Молодость города – новый мотив
Ветер иных направлений.
Наш Искитим потому и красив,
Что не подвластен старенью.

Город энергией входит в дома
В высь и пространство стремиться
Наша история мудро, сама,
Прячется в юные лица.


Это они ее пишут портрет
Ярко и по – иному,
Молодость свой отпечатает след
Верности к отчему дому.

- Город принимает праздничный парад молодежи учреждений, организаций и производственных объединений.

ПАРАД 

муз. сопровождение «Время вперед» 

– сначала – байкеры с разноцветными флагами, затем делегации, все выстраиваются по периметру внутри ограждения.

Ведущие делают аннотацию молодежным делегациям.


Для открытия праздника и поздравлений на сцену приглашаются:

 Глава города Виктор Генрихович Пфейфер, председатель городского совета депутатов Андрей Андреевич Федотов и начальник отдела по делам молодежи Наталья Николаевна Неустроева



Поздравление Пфейфера В. Г.; Федотова А. А.; Неустроевой Н. Н. 

Глава города: «Для открытия праздника Флаг города Искитима, поднять!»

Флаг поднимается под песню «Славный город Искитим» (1 куплет и припев, затем приглушается)

Глава города: «Праздник, посвященный 292 годовщине со дня основания Искитима, считается открытым»

 фейерверк - бумфетти!)

(песня продолжает звучать, вывести громче)

	ПАРАД УХОДИТ

- В бесконечности времени 292года как песчинка. Для человеческого бытия – несколько поколений, а для города это возраст молодости, энергии и красоты.

- И в Искитиме время молодежи наступило уже давно. Работают различные молодежные организации, идет активное движение работающей молодежи, проводятся слеты, экологические и патриотические акции, всевозможные конкурсы.

 - Словом, молодежь делами вписывает свою страницу в историю, и город не мог это не отметить. Приглашаем на сцену (перечисление):

(Награждение проходит по мере выхода каждого) 


- Всем награжденным вручаются подарочные сертификаты от Брезгина Алексея Геннадьевича


- В канун праздника был выпущен 14-й сборник стихов искитимских поэтов «Друзей моих простые имена», который  сегодня с наилучшими пожеланиями будет подарен  всем награжденным и почетным гостям.



- За годы празднования Дня города сложилось много замечательных традиций. Одна из таких - вручение памятного знака жителю, который много лет трудился на благо нашего города. В этом году Городским советом депутатов принято решение наградить памятным знаком «Почетный гражданин города Искитима»  Медведева Алексея Николаевича (пригласить его на сцену, пока идет – краткая характеристика)


- Знак и удостоверение «Почетного гражданина города Искитима» вручают Виктор Генрихович Пфейфер и  Андрей  Андреевич Федотов.

 - Для вручения подарка приглашается  директор ООО «Уют» Владимир Николаевич Зайцев и Каримов Дамир Муссагитович

- Цветы для почетного гражданина предоставлены магазином «Цветы» в Парке и Татьяной Сорокиной.

 НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ

- На праздничной трибуне находятся ещё два жителя, имеющие звание «Почетный гражданин г. Искитима» - цветы для Виктора Михайловича Балдакова и Моренко Василия Николаевича.

НОМЕР РОЛЛЕР – КЛУБА (выезд из-за сцены)

- Молодцы! Какие виртуозы, какая скорость… Да, недаром говорят, что время диктует свои законы и нравы, свою скорость. Но скорость свойственна не только современной молодежи, но и молодежи всех предыдущих поколений, особенно если вспомнить сколько домов, микрорайонов и городов было отстроено.

 - На сцену приглашаются представители молодежи трёх поколений: 50-х, 60-х и 70-х годов - Жидовоз Лидия Максимовна, Кайгородова Людмила Павловна, Стефанская Людмила  Федоровна.

(Вручить сборники)

(как только поздравляющие ушли со сцены…)

ВАЛЬС НЕВЕСТ 

(пара Попов-Санникова – танцуют на сцене, остальные - проходят через сцену, спускаются по пандусу и танцуют  в периметре ограждений)

(по окончании вальса)

Семья – поистине высокое творенье.
Она заслон надежный и причал.
Она дает призванье и рожденье,
Она для всех основа всех начал.

- Сегодня  в нашем городе по традиции проходят торжественные регистрации молодых семей, тех, кто, соединив свои сердца, соединяет судьбы. В городе появятся 13 новых счастливых семей.

- Но прежде чем сюда выйдет пара молодоженов, мы приглашаем на сцену пару, отметившую в этом году полувековой семейный юбилей. 
Золотые молодожены Валентина Дмитриевна и Виталий Степанович Пономарёвы. 

(они выходят на сцену с трибун, звучит краткая характеристика)


- Под звуки свадебного вальса встречаем  Татьяну и Максима Арещенко!
 (они выходят на сцену через коридор в ограждении, звучит краткая характеристика)


- Начинаем торжественную свадебную церемонию.
Но прежде чем прозвучат главные слова, прошу наших молодоженов ответить на вопрос:
- Согласны ли вы прожить следующие 50 лет в любви и согласии?

- беречь друг друга, понимать, быть вместе и в радости и в горе, в жару и холод, в сытости и на голодный желудок?

- совместно воспитывать детей, внуков и правнуков?

- Прошу ответить вас, Виталий Степанович, вас, Максим Сергеевич ……
- Прошу ответить вас, Валентина Дмитриевна, вас, Татьяна Владимировна ….

- Властью данной нам этим праздником, родственниками и друзьями; 
в присутствии многочисленных свидетелей, торжественно признаём вас мужем и женой на следующие 50 лет!

- А для вручения официальных документов на сцену приглашаем начальника отдела ЗАГСа Искитимского района Рубцову Галину Алексеевну.

- Подарочный сертификат золотой паре предоставлен  магазином «Планета электрики» (директор Наталья Викторовна Филягина) – на сумму … тысячи рублей, сертификат на фотосессию от фотостудии «Рисующий свет» (Сергей Васильевич Порох)

- Молодоженам дарится сертификат на товары от магазина «Планета электрики» на сумму … тысяч рублей, походная палатка от частного предприятия «ДЛ+» и Джураева Романа Хусейновича.

- Цветы - магазином «Цветы» в Парке и Татьяной Сорокиной.

- И ещё один подарок приготовили наши молодые Максим и Татьяна для золотой пары 

(вынести им подарок)

(По окончании поздравлений и вручения свидетельства, памятного адреса, цветов, сертификатов, золотая и молодая пары спускаются по пандусу и подходят к фонарикам.)

(Слова для золотой пары на запуск фонарика):

- Уважаемые Валентина Дмитриевна и Виталий Степанович!

Храните в сердце теплый свет,
Горячий блеск  волшебного огня,
Чтоб счастье никогда не изменило,
И чтоб судьба не отняла ни дня.

- Дорогие Татьяна и Максим!

Пусть яркий свет  живительный и светлый
Вас сбережет от бед, потерь, ненастий,
И чтобы все, что вам судьбой дано,
Жизнь наполняла безграничным счастьем!

(По центру - запускаются 2 воздушных фонарика. 
Молодые - уходят по коридору в ограждении, золотая – на трибуны)


ПЕРЕКЛИЧКА С РОДДОМОМ (прямая связь с главным врачом роддома, информация сколько родилось маленьких искитимцев – год, месяц, в день рожденья города)


- В своем родном городе мы делаем первые несмелые шаги, взрослеем, и следуя своей судьбе в родном городе, начинаем свое дело, свою трудовую деятельность. А город? Город откликается и по отечески принимает нас, подставляет свое трудовое плечо.

- В целях реализации государственных полномочий Новосибирской  области по обеспечению жильем детей – сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей, не имеющих закрепленного жилья, в 2009 году администрацией города Искитима приобретено 7 квартир за счет средств  областных субвенций в размере более 7 млн. рублей.

- Сегодня на нашем празднике ключи от квартир будут вручены молодым гражданам, которые успешно окончили учебные заведения и вернулись  в наш  город.

- Для поздравлений, вручения ключей и ордеров приглашаем заместителя губернатор Новосибирской области Геннадия Алексеевича Сапожникова

 (награждение)

 (уходят со сцены все одновременно)

Поздравление от гостей:

1. - депутаты областного совета Сергей  Иванович Канунников и Владимир Федорович Гончарик.

(вручить сборники)


2. - И. О. главы искитимского района Олег Владимирович Лагода, председатель совета депутатов района Яков Яковлевич Ландайс;
Заместитель главы города Бердска Раиса Константиновна Устинова:
Заместитель главы администрации Советсвкого района Иван Иванович Шмидт

(вручить сборники)

- город Искитим – это одна большая, дружная семья. Без семьи – нельзя. Она не только поддержит в трудную минуту, с ней можно разделить самые счастливые моменты своей жизни! 


- Среди большой и дружной семьи искитимцев, живут большие, но очень дружные семьи, в которых царят взаимопонимание, домашний уют, радость и душевный покой. 

- Сегодня в День города, посвященного Году молодежи, молодой многодетной семье будут вручены ключи от трехкомнатной квартиры.

- Для вручения приглашаем на сцену Виктора Генриховича Пфейфера 

- Для получения ключей на сцену выходит семья Ивановых 
- Подарки семье Ивановых предоставлены «Урса-банком, директор дополнительного офиса Александр Александрович Коновалов, депутатами областного совета Сергеем  Ивановичем Канунниковым и Владимиром Федоровичем Гончариком, сберегательным банком России, управляющий Искитимского филиала Геннадий Станиславович Майжаков

(уходят)


Здесь первый шаг мы делаем несмело
Держась за руки наши матерей,
И здесь судьба капризно захотела,
Чтоб в Искитиме начинали дело,

Бросая вызов молодости ей!
Встает стеною город за людей!

И как бы нам судьба не подносила
Сюрпризы от щедрот своей души.
Мы здесь для сердца обретаем силы,
Живи, и расставаться не спеши…
Наш Искитим для молодой души!

- Сегодня состоится презентация песни, написанной специально ко Дню города, авторы - искитимская поэтесса Ольга Пономарева, музыка Евгения Березина.  

- «МОЛОДОСТЬ ШАГАЕТ ПО ПЛАНЕТЕ»

(на последнем куплете – роллеры ФЕЙЕРВЕРК - ФОНТАНЫ)

Ведущие:
 - С днем рождения любимый город, с днем города вас дорогие искитимцы!
 - счастья вам,  удачи, радостных дней. С праздником!

Ведущие представляют дальнейшую программу праздника: 

Центральная сцена:

15-00 – 15-45 – «Здравствуй племя, младое!» концертная программа  детских творческих коллективов г. Искитима 

15-45 – 16-45 – Шоу мыльных пузырей. «Колесо  удачи!», розыгрыш лотереи от сети магазинов «Олимп»

17-00 – 18-00 – Концерт ансамбля «Дружина» (г. Новосибирск)

18-00 – 18-30 - Показ коллекции молодежной моды (г. Новосибирск)

18-30 – 19-00 – «Великолепие богинь» концертная программа студии восточного танца «Файза»

19-00 – 19-45 – «Будущее – это мы!» концертная программа творческих коллективов и солистов города.

19-45 – 20-45 – Концертная программа шоу-группы «Драйв» (г. Новосибирск)

21-00 – 22-00 – Концертная программа ВИА «Ночные гангстеры» (г. Новосибирск)

22-00 – 22-55 – «Вместе с нами!» развлекательная программа от ведущей радио «Юнитон» Евгении Романовой.  

22-55 – 23-00 – Шоу «Ритмы пламени», фейерверк.




сцена возле памятника Коротееву:

15-30 – 16-00 – Розыгрыш лотереи от магазина «Лимон».

16-00 – 17-00 – «Ох уж эти детки!»
концертно-развлекательная программа творческих коллективов города и ДОЛ «Лесная сказка»

17-00 – 17-30 – Игровая программа «Мульти – Пульти»

17-30 – 18-00 - «Над любимым Искитимом не смолкает песен звон» концертная программа хора русской песни ДК «Россия»

18-00 – 19-00 – «В городском саду играет…» концертная программа духового оркестра.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
не знаю как выложить песню, написанную специально к Году молодежи, самой молодежью, неплохая кстати. Подскажите пожалуйста.:rolleyes:

----------


## Любитель05

Молодец orsia! Хорошие подводки в концерте.Но хотелось бы спросить, может есть у вас что-н. получше по законам режиссуры праздников? Нет, это
не плохо,но не зрелищно, это старо, это 50-60-гг. Так ,что либо есть?

----------


## гунька

*Любитель05*,



> .Но хотелось бы спросить, может есть у вас что-н. получше по законам режиссуры праздников? Нет, это
> не плохо,но не зрелищно, это старо, это 50-60-гг. Так ,что либо есть?


:frown::frown:Как сказал бы Зверев-"Звезда в шоке"...
А представиться? А волшебное слово "пожалуйста"???
Здесь, на форуме, есть все, надо только попросить помочь и откликнутся многие, но попросить не в таком тоне. Но это мое личное мнение....

----------


## solist64

> может есть у вас что-н. получше по законам режиссуры праздников


Сказал заслуженный режиссер! И потребовал: "Хочу зрелищ! Подайте!":biggrin: А сходить... в тему "Кто мы" не хотите?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Молодец orsia! Хорошие подводки в концерте.Но хотелось бы спросить, может есть у вас что-н. получше по законам режиссуры праздников? Нет, это
> не плохо,но не зрелищно, это старо, это 50-60-гг. Так ,что либо есть?


Смело! Ждем Ваших наработок, по законам режиссуры 21 века. Уж Вы - то в этом знаете толк!?

----------


## orsia

*Любитель05*, ммм... как эт помягче сказать??? Откуда будете сами??? В том то и дело, что МЫ ЖИВЕМ НЕ В 80-хгодах, и ТЕАТРАЛИЗАЦИИ и КОНКУРСОВ НА СЦЕНЕ на таких праздниках у нас запрещены, для фольклорных коллективов "под гармошку" - отдельные площадки. А ЗРЕЛИЩНОСТЬ получается, если делать ШОУ с МИНИМУМОМ болтовни! ШОУ - это номера. Музыкальные, танцевальные, ростовых кукол и тп. Приезжайте в Тамбов! Приглашаю в гости! Может, посмотрите с высоты своего птичьего полета, подскажите умных мыслей! А вообще по городским шоу наш город один из лучших в черноземье!

----------


## Irsuna

Девочки, а нет ли у кого сценария, посвященного дню города Белгорода? Очень сильно нужно и нигде невозможно достать

----------


## Кривошеева Зимфира

Уважаемые ведущие, не откажите в помощи!!! У нас в городе намечается фестиваль, посвященный юбилею нашего округа, среди образовательных учреждений. Нужна программа на 40 минут, для детского сада. Может у кого есть подобные сценарии или некоторые идеи? Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Кривошеева Зимфира

Уважаемые форумчане, не откажите в помощи!!! У нас в городе намечается фестиваль, посвященный юбилею нашего округа, среди образовательных учреждений. Нужна программа на 40 минут, для детского сада. Может у кого есть подобные сценарии или некоторые идеи? Помогите пожалуйста!!! Свою просьбу выложила в рубрике "юбилеи", но пока ответа нет...

----------


## Гульнур

И снова обращаюсь за помощью. Отзовитесь пожалуйста, кто проводил Юбилеи села. У нас в этом году 360 лет селу. Думали не будем проводить, так как бюджет не заложил на праздник ни копейки. Но я нашла спонсора, который согласен оплатить 150000 руб. Из них 100000 на организацию праздника и 50000 на призы. Срочно надо сделать смету на организацию праздника. Что вы обычно включаете в такую смету? поделитесь пожалуйста опытом. Мне уже к понедельнику нужно приготовить смету.  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Что вы обычно включаете в такую смету?


Оформление площадок: изготовление банеров и другой полиграфической продукции (напр.: вымпела, флажки с гебом района и названием села, афиш ит.п), гелиевые шары, флажные ленты и т.д. может быть аренда сцены надувной не помню как она правильно называется, может быть ещё покупка таких же надувных фигур (они держаться за счёт потока воздуха), подумала бы ещё но уезжаю на конференцию. так что чем могла....

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

В 2009 году нашему селу было 290 лет, вот только бюджет праздника был 30000 руб. Праздник села был расчитан с самого утра до 23.00 час.. Можно в сему включить фейерверк, заплатить приезжим артистам, батуты, дет. машины, которые на батарейках ездят (у них тоже название есть, но не помню), у нас народ ещё любит бесплатную уху на полянке кушать, поэтому затраты на уху и одноразовую посуду закладываем в смету, оформление сцены само сабо, пневмохлопушки, транспортные расходы.

----------


## Тыря

А разве батуты не предприниматели выставляют? Обычно у нас с Карелии приезжают с батутами и маленькими каруселями! Конечно, бюджеты наших мероприятий нетакие большие, но обычно составляется смета, на монтаж сцены(оплата раотникам), монтаж муз. аппарата, шары, приезжим артистам и т.д.
А у села есть старинные традиции? Недавно у села Врзуга (там очень много красной рыбы) был юбилей, они всех гостей угощали их знаменитой ухой, соответсвенно на рыбу в мете финансы заложить!

----------


## Зарница

Еще обязательно ГСМ, питание и проживание приезжих артистов, оформление площадок (гуашь, ДВП,ткани, ватман...),дипломы (если вдруг награждаете),оплата грузчикам,подарки, может с экономите на костюмы или лампочки для освещения сцен, батарейки для микрофонов. Это все в добавок к вышеперечисленному

----------


## Мария Молодцова

> И снова обращаюсь за помощью. Отзовитесь пожалуйста, кто проводил Юбилеи села. У нас в этом году 360 лет селу. Думали не будем проводить, так как бюджет не заложил на праздник ни копейки. Но я нашла спонсора, который согласен оплатить 150000 руб. Из них 100000 на организацию праздника и 50000 на призы. Срочно надо сделать смету на организацию праздника. Что вы обычно включаете в такую смету? поделитесь пожалуйста опытом. Мне уже к понедельнику нужно приготовить смету.


Любая смета составляется при наличии программы, или, как минимум- замысла- чего вы хотите видеть на своем празнике- приглашенных артистов? привезенный звук, свет?, если своего не хватает озвучить и осветить улицУ? в Какое время будут проходить мероприятия? Сколько пложадок будет задествовано? Может быть вы возьмете в аренду только костюмы, или надувные батуты для детей? Все это должно быть в вашем замысле, в первую очередь, а потом исходя из вышеизложенного- считаем. Вот примерная смета. Вместо каких-то артистов, указвнных у меня, вы можете поставить ту строку расходов, которая будет у вас, и выставить сумму - в итого- программа сама все сосчитает. Думаю, exel ваш комп обеспечивает.  http://files.mail.ru/6D4UNI 
если скачать не получится - запросите у меня по email - сразу вышлю. 
Желаю удачи!

----------


## Гульнур

Всем кто откликнулся, большое спасибо! Одна голова хорошо, а много лучше. Есть теперь с чего начинать. Самой думать совсем некогда. Целыми днями на работе. Сейчас у нас идет неделя культуры, каждый день по несколько мероприятий.. Сегодня до обеда проводили проводы зимы для детей (д\сад, и начальные классы), потом конкурсную программу для старшеклассников "Ах, эти девушки, как звезды". Потом уже вечером приехала комиссия с района. был отборочный тур районного конкурса эстрадного творчества "Молодежный проспект". И так каждый день - мероприятия, мероприятия, мероприятия. 
Поэтому ваша помощь, так важна для меня. 
*Мария*, спасибо огромное. Документ скачала.

----------


## Гульнур

Мария, еще раз большое спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна А.

Элен, и мне, пожалуйста, вышлите архивчик. Первый раз буду делать день города.Мой E-mail: alexeeva_inna@mail.ru

----------


## MAGISTRA

Здравствуйте,коллеги! Предлагаю свой вариант сценария. В мероприятих упор делаю не на текст,а на зрелище. Поэтому всегда использую максимум выразительных средств. В празднике принимали участие режиссерские группы и артисты двух городов.Ставрополь и Буденновск. Спасибо всем талантам!
                                           СЦЕНАРИЙ 
         Театрализованного праздника, посвященного
                 209-летию     города    Буденновска.
                    «Мой город – большая семья!»
                         27 сентября 2008год.  15-00 часов. 
                                   Центральная   площадь. 

15:00 – Звучат праздничные фанфары. На фоне Дикторский текст:
             « Звуки фанфар, в небо взлетая,
              Силу и радость несут да земли
              Нам долгожданный сигнал возвещает
              Праздник и счастье в Буденновск пришли!»    

                          «Гусарский марш» 

На сцене: Исполняет ансамбль  спортивного танца  «Газель». В финале номера на сцене гусары   выстраиваются в две диагонали. Звучит торжественная музыка, на сцену выходит «ангел», одновременно на площадь выбегает группа детей с голубями в руках. На сцену выходит девушка и парень с детьми   на  руках, олицетворяющая семью.
Диктор:   (на фоне музыки)
            Есть у нас у всех любимые слова,
	Но всех любезней слово "здравствуй"
	Буденновска семья: «Живи и царствуй!"
	Счастливой будь, пока душа жива!
	Да здравствует твой мир, который греет солнце!
	И Ангел  в небесах, несущий  всем добро
	Подарит сердца свет,  в котором
            вопреки всему  светло!
         Во все века семья была истоком любого народа, хранительницей традиций и обычаев. И по сей день именно семья является  непременным условием сохранения и процветания нации. Буденновск, город святого креста – это особый мир, где крепки и нерушимы узы  семьи, уважения и почитания друг друга! 	Пусть этот день будет символом большого огня ваших душ, вашей любви, пусть всегда он освещает и согревает ваш путь, помогает движению вверх! Пусть славится и живет в веках Великий град – Буденновск! Виват!  Виват!  Виват!

  Дети выпускают в небо голубей. Артисты уходят со сцены и площади на вступлении - колокольном звоне «Песни о Буденновске»

                                 «Песня  о  Буденновске»

            Вокально-хореографическая композиция. На площадку
Выходят  знаменная группа – дефиле, дети с цветами и тканями. В финале композиции  выносят флаг города, артисты выстраиваются в  картинку (стоп-кадр) 
                                  Звучит торжественная музыка на сцену выходят Ведущие. 
1Ведущий:
		По утру, раздвинув шторы, распахну свое окно
		Мне на встречу хлынет город, словно юное вино!
		И меня подхватит ветром озорной, осенний день
		На широкие проспекты, на ладони площадей.
		Я умчусь с осенним ветром
		В море листьев желтых по волне
		С днем рожденья, милый город
		Лучший город на земле!
2 Ведущий:
Буденновск–  наш общий дом. Большая и дружная семья!
Он всегда будет для нас лучшим городом на свете. Городом с открытой душой, бережно хранящим свое прошлое, с уверенностью смотрящим в будущее.
3Ведущий:
Буденновск - город  веселой, талантливой  молодежи, которая  не раз прославляла малую родину своими победами!

2Ведущий:
Буденновск - город счастливого детства. И каждый взрослый с умилением
 смотрит, как дети  растут, дружат, смеются!
1Ведущий:
Буденновск - город созидателей, уважаемых и достойных людей!
     Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, мы поздравляем вас со знаменательным
           событием: 209- летием, с Днем рождения города Буденновска! С уважением, 
           для праздничного приветствия приглашаем на сцену

      __________________________________________________________

                   Ведущие  предоставляют слово. ( слово предоставляется..)
    Каждое выступление сопровождается  фанфарами.
    После выступления руководители и гости занимают места в зрительском ряду.
1 Ведущий:
      Просим  уважаемых руководителей занять свои места.

                                 Звучит торжественная музыка. 
1 Ведущий:
    На фоне текста  ведущих знаменная группа и
    Массовка «перекрывая»  сцену уходит с площадки. Одновременно  на сцене
    выстраивается сводный детский хор, готовится хореографическая группа.
                        "Я люблю тебя Буденновск!
		 Лучше города на свете нет!
		"Здесь нашли свое мы счастье"
		 Здесь встречаем жизни мы рассвет
	 	 С днем рожденья, город юности,
	 	 Город  мира и добра
	 	 209 лет - твоих прекрасных
          	 Гордость, слава,  сердца красота!

              «Лирическая песня о Буденновске» 

                   Хор, хореографическая композиция на площади.
В финале звучит дикторский текст. Хор и массовка уходят за сцену.
1 Ведущий: 
          		Мой город старинный - провинции остров
		Российской земли уголок
		Тебя я люблю безоглядно и просто
		Ты пристань моя, мой порог!
 2 Ведущий:        
            	Страна моих отцов – родимая  земля,
           		 Все больше я люблю твои и степи, и поля.
            	В напевах золотых, в звучанье слов родных
            	Буденновск славный  –  Родина моя!
                             «Возрождение России» 

хореографическая композиция  с использованием полотен «триколора». Исполняют народные коллективы, ансамбль современного танца «Фантазия», ансамбль спортивно-эстрадного танца «Газель». В финале номера полотна «триколора» располагают на сцене, выносят флаг Буденновска. 

                             Эпизод:    «Венок дружбы»

                              Звучит торжественная фонограмма
На сцену выходит группа артистов в национальных костюмах, в руках держат традиционные для данных национальностей символы приветствия гостей: каравай, лаваш итд. На  площадь выходит хореографический коллектив г. Буденновска («Лоза»)

Ведущий:
Мы на праздник сегодня пригласили друзей
И своих земляков из других городов.
Вам поклон и почет
Пусть рекою течет, наша дружба
Заветная, вечная!

Сколько жизненных дорог суждено пройти каждому человеку! И кто бы не был ты, на каком языке и наречии не говорил, тебя, как самого близкого друга принимает  Буденновск в большую семью! Мягким шелком душистых лугов окутает сердце человеческая  доброта! Так пусть сегодня Ваша душа купается в чистой росе доброго слова дорогих и близких вам людей, которые пришли на праздник с угощеньем и поздравленьем:
Мы приглашаем на сцену представителей национальных диаспор:
Приветствие гостей.   Артисты идут к зрителям с угощеньем
Ведущий:	
Греми оркестр, играйте трубы
Семье Буденовской мы скажем – ЛЮБО
Пусть  будет город наш родной
      Любим и почитаем всей страной!
Площадь: Коллективы исполняют национальные танцы отдельно длительностью 1 мин. «Лоза»- хореографическая композиция.
      На сцене два национальных коллектива, после исполнения танца выстраиваются на
      площади. 
      Народный коллектив «Здравица».
      Параллельно на сцену выходит коллектив «Фантазия» 
Звучит общая музыкальная композиция. Коллективы на площади становятся в  хороводы, построение по линиям. На сцену выходят девушки в русских костюмах, в  руках держат рушники с шарами наполненные гелием.

Ведущий:
                       Мой край родной – российская земля
Все общее у нас как воздух и как свет
Хоть говорим на разных мы наречьях
Родные мы, и мы дружны навечно
И ничего дороже дружбы нет!

Рушники с шарами улетают в небо. Коллективы уходят за сцену.

Звучит фонограмма песни «Пока все дома» Выход ведущего.

Ведущий: 
Семья – это воздух, которым мы дышим
Семья – это все, что с детства мы слышим
Семья -  это город, который мы любим
Семья – это жизнь, а не просто так люди!
Наш город – это, прежде всего, вы, его жители. Щедрая душа,спокойствие и уверенность в себе 	помноженные на умение трудиться, талант, 	творческий потенциал – вот то, без чего будет 	далеко не полным образ прекрасного города
Дорогие друзья! Как хорошо что сегодня все собрались в общем доме! И нет такого человека, который бы ни ощущал свою причастность к большому торжеству. Ведь каждый из вас вложил в развитие города частицу своей души и сердца. Люди разных профессий, возрастов сегодня как одна семья! А значит можно праздник отмечать, гостей звать, чествовать и величать! Мы приглашаем на сцену семейные династии  предприятий и учреждений города…

Звучит торжественная музыка. Приглашаем согласно установленного списка семьи, почетных гостей. Награждение  лучших семей трудовых коллективов.

                            «Планета Любви»
  Хореографическая композиция.  Исполняет ансамбль «Фантазия» 

Ведущий:
Да здравствует любовь!
Всего живого на земле начало!
Да здравствует любовь!
Тебя мы солнцем жизни величаем!
У каждого из нас любовь в крови
И пусть на крыльях ангелов господних
Над всей землей разносится сегодня
      Вселенское признание в любви!

На Ставрополье сейчас золотая осень. Издавна осень славится временем изобильным, хлебосольным и веселым. Осень - пора веселых свадеб и семейных юбилеев. И сегодня в день 209- летия Буденновска  день рождения семьи  отмечают  красивые пары влюбленных! 

Звучит торжественная музыка. Выход ведущих. Приглашение на сцену почетных 
Гостей и семейных пар-юбиляров, пары молодожен. Чествование. Награждение. (Горько)

Дорогие друзья! От всей души мы поздравляем вас с праздником! Храните и берегите друг друга! Пусть заветный семейный очаг никогда не погаснет в вашем доме!  Пусть всегда в вашем сердце живет любовь и тогда жизнь будет настоящей сказкой!

                              «Жизнь была бы сказкой» 
Вокальная композиция. Студия современного вокала «Жаворонки»


                  Блок «Волшебная страна – детства» 

Звучит детская фонограмма. На сцене появляются  клоуны с подарками.  Разыгрывается интермедия. Выходят ведущая с ребенком.


Ребенок:
Ой, сколько подарков, сколько гостей, неужели это все для меня?

Ведущий:
Конечно для тебя! И для всех детей, которые живут в городе! Невозможно     представить настоящую семью без веселого смеха ребенка, без шалостей и проделок, без побед и достижений наших обожаемых чад! «Катюша», ты и все ребята Буденновска самые главные гости праздника, потому что вы наша надежда и в ваших руках будущее города…

Ребенок: 
Тогда давайте сделаем подарок всем детям! Пусть все загадают заветное желание…

Ведущий:
А пока ребята фантазируют, мы приглашаем всех в Волшебную страну детства!

     «Волшебная страна» 
Хореографическая композиция. Исполняют народные коллективы, ансамбль современного танца «Фантазия», ансамбль спортивно-эстрадного танца «Газель». 


        		«Близнецы поздравляют Буденновск»
 			Театрализованная композиция


«Морской бриз» 
Хореографическая композиция. Исполняют народные коллективы, ансамбль современного танца «Фантазия», ансамбль спортивно-эстрадного танца «Газель». ( Сцена, площадь)

Ведущий:
Буденновск – ты мир фантазий, мир улыбок!
Мир любви и мечты!
Мир девчонок! Мир мальчишек!
Будем  в нем жить Я и ТЫ!

            «Вместе с нами» 
Вокальная композиция. Студия современного вокала «Жаворонки» Группа артистов в антураже на сцене.

Ведущий:
Волшебный символ детства – о, семья!
В нем капелька дождя, в нем – Я
В нем мама, папа, брат, сестра,
Мои фантазии, игра, мечта!
В нем солнце, мой рисунок, светлый дом
      В нем карнавал, который я нарисовал!


                «Карнавал в день рождения» -
участвуют все детские  коллективы. (Ставрополь) Выход ростовых кукол. Аниматоры с большими мячами (активизация  зрителя) В финале композиции  выстраивается картинка. Вывозят праздничный торт. Загадываем желание. Задуваем свечи – фонтаны. Хлопушки Артисты выстраиваются по линии сцены.



   Ведущий:      
 Буденновск - сентябрем рожденный! 
	 Душой с тобой на век навек обручены! 
	 Ты  по-осеннему влюбленный
	 Счастливый город, яркою звездой гори!

            «С Днем рождения, любимый город!» 

Финальная  вокально-хореографическая композиция с участием всех коллективов праздника.  В небо устремляются воздушные шары, выстрелы хлопушек бумфетти.

Ведущий: 
             Дорогие друзья!  От всей души мы поздравляем вас с праздником! Счастья!
                  Добра! Свершения заветных мечтаний! С Днем рождения, Буденновск!

 Звучит фонограмма песни И. Аллегровой  «С Днем рождения!» (варианты) Артисты покидают площадь.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Молодец orsia! Хорошие подводки в концерте.Но хотелось бы спросить, может есть у вас что-н. получше по законам режиссуры праздников? Нет, это
> не плохо,но не зрелищно, это старо, это 50-60-гг. Так ,что либо есть?


Давненько не заглядывала в эту тему и БА... Какие страсти! Товарищ Любитель написал свое сообщение по всем правилам режиссуры и психологии: похвала (предисловие, пролог), вопрос (интрига, завязка), оценка, констатация факта (основное действие) и кульминация - вопрос (а есть ли жизнь на Марсе). 
БРАВО, товарищ Любитель (без восклицания и со знаком "-") только почему же "любитель"? вы настоящий профи, (только в чем?) покажите!





> Приезжайте в Тамбов! Приглашаю в гости! Может, посмотрите с высоты своего птичьего полета, подскажите умных мыслей! А вообще по городским шоу наш город один из лучших в черноземье!
> __________________


Не была в черноземье, но за то малое время, что пребываю на форуме - убедилась, что вы одна из самых грамотных *профессионалов* МАССОВОГО, ЗРЕЛИЩНОГО действа. Дальнейших творческих удач и благодарного зрителя! :Ok:

----------


## Натали5

Разработка из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей". Рекомендую для работы.
Хутор мой – моя семья
Театрализованная игровая программа
Звучат позывные программы, одновременно в воздух поднимается 
сотня голубей и пол¬сотни воздушных шаров. Звучит барабан¬ная дробь, 
переходящая в маршевую обработку праздничной песни. 
Начинается парад-антре. На сцене появляются юные гусарочки-барабанщицы, 
они выстраиваются в каре для выхода солистов. 
Вновь звучат позывные программы. Праздничную песню исполняет 
солист, находящийся на первом плане, на втором плане 
располагается активная подтанцовка — гусарочки.

Поутру, раздвинув шторы, распахну свое окно — 
Мне навстречу хлынет хутор, словно юное вино! 
И меня подхватит ветром молодой, веселый день 
На широкие проспекты, на ладони площадей.
Припев. Я умчусь в его просторы, Как кораблик на волне.
     С днем рожденья, милый хутор, Лучший хутор на земле.
Я шагну в него, как в омут, по теченью уплыву 
Из родительского дома в эту сказку наяву. 
Я сольюсь с его потоком, растворюсь в его волне, 
Улыбнусь я, а из окон улыбнется хутор мне!
Припев.
А глаза у ярких окон, что цветные витражи. 
Пригласи на танец, хутор, в вихре вальса закружи! 
Распахни свои объятья, приголубь и успокой. 
Я горжусь твоею статью и твоею красотой!
Припев.
Входят Ведущая и Клоун Антошка с боль¬шим мячом. 
Одновременно на беговой до¬рожке появляются ассистенты Антошки, 
клоуны-аниматоры с мячами в руках.
Ведущая. С днем рождения, хутор!
Клоун (сбегая со сцены). Получи подарочек! (Вместе с аниматорами замахивается мячом.) 
Ведущая. Антошка!.. Кому ты хочешь подарить мячик?
Клоун. Как кому, Таня? Любимому хутору.
Ведущая. Понимаешь, любимый хутор — это и ты, и я, и наши зрители, и еще _______человек. А мячиков всего пять. 
Клоун. Вот и пусть они в них поиграют. 
Ведущая. _____ человек! Как они будут играть? Во что? В футбол? В волейбол? 
Клоун. В баскетбол. Мы будем как будто баскетболисты Сабонисы. А кто поймает, тот будет кольцом. Смотри... С днем рождения, любимый хутор!
Кидают мячи зрителям, вызывая пере¬полох. Антошка возвращается обратно.
Клоун. Видишь, как весело!.. А кольца-то!.. Ты погляди, Таня, какие кольца счастливые!.. С днем рождения, кольца! 
Ведущая. Сегодня день хутора, а не день кольца!
Клоун. Но ты же сама говорила, что хутор — это и ты, и я, и кольцо, и еще полтора человека.
Ведущая. Я про кольцо не говорила. 
Клоун. Но оно же входит в полтора человека!
Ведущая. Антошка!.. Вот послал мне господь, вернее, режиссер, партнера! Дорогие друзья! Сегодня на нашей площадке, которая работает под деви¬зом «Хутор мой — моя семья!», очень необычный праздник. Он называется «А ну-ка, фэмили!»
Клоун. Фэмили, то есть фамилия. Так по-английски называется семья. А если перевести на русский, это значит: «А ну-ка, мамочки, а ну-ка, папочки, а ну-ка, детушки, а ну-ка, дедушки, а ну-ка, бабушки, а ну-ка, прабабушки, а ну-ка, пра-пра-пра...»
Ведущая. Антошка! А в общем-то, он прав. Праздник у нас действительно семейный. Пять отделений поселения прислали на нашу пло¬щадку по одной,.. 
Клоун. Фэмили...
Ведущая. По одной семье с тем, чтобы в ходе веселых состязаний выяснить, кто из них удостоится высокого звания «Семья года». Вас ожидают озорные конкурсы, потешные игры, много-много песен, танцев и номеров оригинального жанра. А пока встречаем главных винов¬ников торжества...

Звучит маршевая обработка празднич¬ной песни. 
Гусарочки «радуются» проис¬ходящему. По дорожке стадиона 
вдоль трибун движутся семьи-конкурсантки. Ведущая представляет их. 
Семьи подни¬маются на сцену.Клоун Антошка целует ручки дамам, 
жмет руки мужчинам и пр. Команды выстраиваются полукругом.

Ведущая. Вот они — лучшие семьи нашего поселения, которым сегодня предстоит радовать нас в спортивных, художественных, интеллектуальных и просто забавных конкурсах. Все они ужасно волнуются и остро нуждаются в духовном и мате¬риальном напутствии. Поэтому я с удовольствием приглашаю на сцену...
Зачитывает список официальных лиц.Названные поднимаются на сцену и,
поочередно подходя к микрофонам,поздравляют собравшихся и делают
какие-либо заявления. В это время Клоун раздает и семьям, 
и уже выступившим лицам гелиевые шарики.
Большое спасибо всем за добрые слова и теплые пожелания. А теперь... 
Клоун. А теперь я! 
Ведущая. Почему?
Клоун. А разве ты не видишь, что я приготовил праздничный фейерверк. Видишь, у каждого нашего гостя по одному шарику. И сейчас, в честь начала нашей программы, прозвучит залп. 
Ведущая. Как прозвучит? 
Клоун. Очень просто. Все наши зри¬тели — это пушка. Все наши гости — это дуло. Шарики — это заряды, а наши гусарочки — это огненные брызги. А я командир! Я говорю: «Огонь!» «Пушка», то есть зрители, говорит: «Бах!» «Дуло» выпускает заряды, а «брызги» прыгают и радуются. (Бежит к зрителям вместе с аниматорами.) Пушка, вам понятно? Давайте один раз прорепетируем. Я говорю: «Огонь!» А вы говорите: «Бах!» Приготовились! Огонь!.. Молодцы, но надо еще громче. Можете еще громче? Хорошо. Тогда даем настоящий залп. Таня, отойди. Как бы тебя шариком не зашибло... Итак, в честь нашего любимого хутора и в честь начала представления... О-гонь! Ура! Все получилось! Всем спасибо. Особенно нашему «дулу». Давайте наградим его аплодисментами.
Под лейтмотив праздничной песни и лико¬вание масс выступавшие покидают сцену.
Ведущая. Итак, наши семейные ко¬манды, получив духовное и матери¬альное напутствие, готовы к бою. Но, мне кажется, что им все-таки не хватает зримого стимула. Как вы думаете, имеют они право видеть то, за что им предстоит сражаться, помимо высокого звания «Семья 2007»? Вот и я так полагаю. Ну что ж, давайте посмотрим. Призы на сцену!
Звучат позывные праздника. Гусарочки поочередно и эффектно выносят 6 ос-новных призов, 
а также «Приз зритель¬ских симпатий». Ведущая комменти¬рует происходящее. 
Последним, с большой челночной сумкой, едва дыша от напряжения, появляется Клоун.
Вот какие призы ожидают сегодня участников нашего представления. 
Клоун. А меня!.. А почему ты меня не объявила?
Ведущая. А ты что, приз? 
Клоун. Сама ты приз!.. Приз (ука¬зывает на сумку) вот! Тут у меня и жвачки, и чупа-чупсы, и газировка, и бананы, и печенье, и шоколадки, и даже тапочки.
Ведущая. И кто же это все получит? 
Клоун. А о болельщиках ты подумала? 
Ведущая. Честно говоря, нет! 
Клоун. А я подумал. (Зрителям.) Эй, пушка, привет! Хотите сладостей? Зна¬чит так: тех из вас, кто будет лучше всех болеть за наши команды, мои ассис¬тенты до отвала накормят сладостями. Эй, ассистенты, держите призы!
Сбегает с сумкой вниз. К нему подбегают аниматоры, 
разбирают по нескольку призов и убегают к трибунам.
А теперь давайте попробуем, как вы будете болеть. Как будто я участвую в музыкальном конкурсе и заканчиваю исполнение песни. А вы болеете. Кто всех шумнее и активнее, те и получат наши первые призы. Понятно? Приго¬товились! Я уже пою! (Поет.) Я люблю тебя, мой хутор! С днем рождения! Ура!
Зрители «болеют».
Молодцы!.. Я прошу дать призы вот этой девочке, вот этой тетеньке, вот этому дяденьке, мальчику, а вон тому дедушке самые красивые тапочки. Приятного аппетита!
Ассистенты бегом устремляются к зрителям и на свой вкус раздают призы.
Таня, видишь, у меня все готово. 
Ведущая. А у меня из-за твоих приду¬мок не все! Угомонись ты хоть на минутку! 
Клоун. Все, молчу. Как рыба об лед. А чтобы ты не сомневалась, я себе рот прищепочкой прищепну. (Прищипы¬вает.)
Ведущая. Слава богу. Итак, дорогие друзья, несколько слов о том, что нас сегодня ожидает. Пять семей одно¬временно соревнуются в три тура на трех площадках. Справа от меня Арт-площадка, где наши семьи на специ¬альных стендах будут рисовать по две картины на темы «Семейный портрет в интерьере» и «Хутор моей мечты». Слева от меня Спортплощадка, где наши семьи ожидают веселые эстафеты. Ну и, наконец, наша сцена, которая назы¬вается площадкой «Играй-хутор»! Здесь вы можете лицезреть самые разные конкурсы: интеллектуальные, художественные, подвижные... За по¬беду в каждом командам на наше сводное табло водружают золотую медаль. У кого в конце программы окажется больше всех золотых меда¬лей, тот и будет победителем. Согласно проведенной ранее жеребьевке на Арт- площадку сейчас отбывают (зачиты¬вает фамилии семей). А на Спортпло¬щадке с нетерпением ожидают (зачи¬тывает фамилии семей). Таким обра¬зом, у нас на сцене остаются (зачиты¬вает фамилии семей). Продолжитель¬ность каждого тура — 20 минут, после чего наши конкурсанты обмениваются партнерами и площадками. Давайте проводим отбывающие команды апло¬дисментами и пожелаем им удачи. А пока у нас заканчиваются последние приготовления, для вас поет...
После музыкального номера зрители ви¬дят две семьи, сидящих на скамеечках, 
поставленных друг против друга под углом 45 градусов.
Мы начинаем первый тур игровой про¬граммы «А ну-ка, family!», проходящей под девизом «Хутор мой — моя...» 
Клоун. Фэмили!
Ведущая. Антошка!.. Проходящей под девизом «Хутор мой — моя семья!» Слева от меня Спортплощадка, справа площадка Арт. И там, и там разво-рачиваются грандиозные события. И мы с нетерпением будем ждать известий оттуда. А у нас на сцене (называет семьи). Что ж, давайте познакомимся с ними поближе.
Представляет команды, поименно называя каждого участника, 
его социальный статус и семейное положение. В это время 
9 гусарочек поднимают 9 карточек с номерами от 1 до 9.
Теперь, уважаемые команды, я прошу вас обратить внимание на моих ассис-тентов. Вы видите перед собой 9 кар¬точек с номерами. На обратной стороне карточек названия игр. Вам наугад предстоит выбрать три из них. Из ува¬жения к возрасту две карточки выби¬рает та команда, чей совокупный воз¬раст больше, а одну — более молодая. Начнем с молодой.
Следует отбор карточек и соответству¬ющих им игр. 
Предлагаются следующие игры: «Поле чудес», «Пойми меня», «Дэнс-марафон», 
«Сонг-марафон», «Чей папа спортивней?», «Наоборот-шоу»,
«Спонсорские кубики», «Брейн-ринг» и «Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный».
Итак, согласно жребию на долю наших команд выпали следующие игры: «Чей папа спортивней?», «Поле чудес» и «Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный». Именно в этом порядке мы и начинаем!
Под музыку ассистенты вносят пару огром¬ных цветных трусов, 
пару соответству¬ющих трусам очень больших маек 
и две связки неплотно надутых гелиевых шаров.
Сейчас нам предстоит выяснить, какой из пап выглядит наиболее спортивно. Я попрошу их подойти ко мне. Не правда ли, очень симпатичные мужчины? Но мне кажется, что они могли бы выгля¬деть и помощней. Внимание, семьи! Вам дается ровно одна минута. За это время вы должны облачить своих пап в спор-тивную форму и «нарастить» им мус¬кулы, то есть напихать под форму как можно больше воздушных шаров. А мы потом посчитаем, кто из вас оказался наиболее проворным. Условия по¬нятны? Начали!
Ровно одну минуту звучит музыка, проходит конкурс.
Стоп-кадр!.. Какая красота! (Зрите¬лям.) Не знаю, как вам, а у меня сложи¬лось впечатление, что я нахожусь между Арнольдом Шварцнеггером и Сильвест¬ром Сталлоне. А теперь давайте вместе с вами хором считать. Начнем со Шварц-неггера.
Ассистенты сначала у одного, а потом у другого участника
 извлекают шары и под счет зрителей отпускают их в небо
Великолепно! В этом конкурсе золотую медаль получает...
Под музыку по авансцене проносят стили¬зованный муляж медали и водружают на табло 
под фамилией победителей. Вы¬ходит Клоун в спортивных трусах и майке,
 слегка набитых шариками. Прохажива¬ется, делает движения в пластике боди-билдинга.
Антошка, что ты делаешь? 
Клоун. Участвую в конкурсе на самого спортивного папу!
Ведущая. А у папы, между прочим, должны быть дети. А у тебя... 
Клоун (указывая на зрителей). А у меня их вон сколько! Правда ведь, дети? А ну-ка, помашите папочке ручкой! Смотрите у меня, не шалите, а то в угол поставлю.
Ведущая. Между прочим, чтобы у папы были дети, ему нужна жена. А у тебя... 
Клоун (указывая произвольно). А вот она! Видишь, какая красивая. И имя у нее красивое, Сднемролюбихут! Сднемролюбихут — это сокращенно. Это зна¬чит «С днем рождения, любимый хутор»! Привет, Сднемролюбихут! Я тебя люблю! Ты детей хоть кормила? 
Ведущая. Антошка! 
Клоун. Да погоди ты! Не видишь, у меня дети голодные! Дети, сладенького хотите? (После реакции зрителей.) Ассистенты, вы не слышите? Дети хотят сладенького, да побольше! А моей ненаглядной Сднемролюбихут — тапочки!
Аниматоры раздают сладости. «Сднемролюбихут» получает тапочки.
Приятного      аппетита!      Ха-ха-ха! (Убегает.)
Ведущая. Наша вторая игра называется «Поле чудес»!
Под музыку девять гусарочек поднимают девять белых карточек 70 х 70 см.
Перед вами искомое слово из... букв. Я прошу семьи назначить по одному игроку и предупреждаю, что подска¬зывать можно только заранее уга¬данное слово. Буквы игрок определяет сам. Мы не будем крутить барабан и беседовать о жизни, а сразу приступим к делу. Право отгадать первую букву предоставляется игроку команды, про¬игравшей в предыдущем конкурсе. А теперь внимание, вопрос!
Далее все происходит по известной схеме: не угадал — переход хода, с той лишь разницей, 
что в моменты угады¬вания звучит музыкальная отбивка и ли¬куют ассистенты. 
Победителю вру¬чают золотую медаль. 
С огромной, 1x.1м, карточкой на авансцену выходит Клоун.
Антошка! Ты что опять задумал? 
Клоун. Как это что?.. А игра со зри¬телями? На «Поле чудес» всегда бывает такая игра. Правда ведь, зрители? Вот видишь!
Ведущая. Действительно. Я как-то забыла об этом.
Клоун. Погоди, не мешай. Итак, кто слово отгадает, тот и тапки получает. Как зовут лучшего в мире клоуна?
Зрители дружно отвечают: «Антошка!» Клоун падает прямо на руки Ведущей.
Ведущая. Антошка! Что с тобой? 
Клоун (очнувшись). Таня! Ты слышала? Они все отгадали! Все!!! А тапочки-то только одни! Что делать? 
Ведущая. Не знаю, надо как-то выкру¬чиваться.
Клоун. Верно! Я сейчас ка-ак рас¬кручусь с закрытыми глазами и вытя¬нутой рукой! А потом ка-ак останов¬люсь! На кого рука покажет, тому и приз. Правильно я говорю? 
Ведущая. Попробуй. 
Клоун. Маэстро, музыку!.. Крекс-пекс-фекс!
Один из ассистентов вручает кому-нибудь тапочки.

----------


## Натали5

Продолжение

Ведущая. Напоминаю присутствующим, что на нашем стадионе проходят семей-ные состязания под девизом «Хутор мой — моя семья!» Справа от меня, на Арт-площадке, на глазах у потрясенных зрителей рождаются художественные шедевры. Слева, на спортивной пло¬щадке, кипят спортивные страсти. Не менее бурные страсти кипят и на нашей сцене, где мы переходим к третьему этапу состязаний, который называется «Я памятник себе воздвиг неруко¬творный». Проведение этого конкурса жизненно необходимо нашему хутору, поскольку в нем в ближайшие годы намереваются построить новый фонтан. А каждый фонтан, как известно, нуждается в скульптурной композиции. Вот мы и решили помочь нашим строителям и архитекторам. Сейчас на ваших глазах в течение 30 секунд каждая семья представит свой проект и комментарий к представ¬ленным композициям. А  мы оценим.
На заранее приготовленных поста¬ментах семьи выстраивают скуль¬птуры
 и дают комментарии. По реак¬ции зрителей определяются победи¬тели. Сразу после подведения итогов конкурса 
на сцене верхом на статисте появляется Клоун. Один глаз у него пе¬ревязан, в руке шашка, на голове военная фуражка. Пара застывает на авансцене.
Антошка! Что это?
Клоун. Как что? Проект скульптуры для фонтана.
Ведущая. Для какого еще фонтана? 
Клоун. Для нового фонтана. 
Ведущая. Любопытно. И как же назы¬вается твоя скульптура? 
Клоун. Фельдмаршал Кутузов при¬ветствует любимый хутор.
Ведущая. Лично мне такая скульптура не нравится.
Клоун. Зато зрители от нее без ума. Не веришь? Эй, любимый хутор.  Кто за то, чтобы установить мой проект на фонтане , прошу под¬нять обе руки и крикнуть «Ура-а!» Молодцы, ребята! Эй, ординарцы, вы¬дать хуторянам по сто фронтовых грамм конфет и печенья. Ура!
Победно размахивая шашкой, Клоун отбы¬вает восвояси. 
Ведущая подводит итоги работы всех трех площадок, отправляет отыгравшие команды со сцены 
и объявляет блок концертных номеров. Начинается второй тур. Для конкурса «Спонсорские ку¬бики» 
задействованы 18 кубов, на которых располагаются гусарочки. Командам выде-ляют по 9 кубиков 
и предлагают сложить из них картинки 3x3, лицевой стороной к зрителю так, чтобы получился логотип 
спонсирующей праздник фирмы. Лицевые стороны кубиков окрашены в разные цвета, допустим, цвет одной команды — 
желтый, другой — розовый. Побеждает та команда, которая сложила логотип первой.
А у меня тоже есть спонсор. Знаете кто?.. Чубайс... Анатолий Борисович... Он мне дал сто миллионов и говорит: «Играй, говорит, Антошка, на радость зрителям». Поэтому, дорогие зрители, мы сейчас тоже будем складывать логотип моего спонсора. Правда, ку¬биков у меня нет. Денег не хватило. Но это не беда. Будем складывать из пальцев. Я прошу всех поднять правую руку вверх... Молодцы, а теперь вни¬мание! Кто вперед из трех пальцев сложит логотип моего спонсора, тот и получит приз. Начали! 
Ведущая. Фи, как неприлично! 
Клоун. Зато весело! Ассистенты, вперед!
Аниматоры вручают сладкие призы. В кон¬курсе «Брейн-ринг» командам задается
5 вопросов на тему «Мой хутор» На обдумывание каждого вопроса дается 30 секунд.
Команда, ответившая на боль¬шее количество вопросов, награждается медалью.
(Зрителям.) Милые вы мои, сироти¬нушки! Никто-то с вами не поиграет. Никто-то вас не угостит сладеньким. Так быть не должно! И я объявляю брейн-ринг со зрителями! Знакомься, Таня. Слева вот от этого толстенького дя¬деньки команда АБВГД, а справа от этого толстого дяденьки команда ЕКЛМН. Я задам им три вопроса. Время обдумывания каждого — 2 часа. Кто ответит на большее количество, тот наестся сладенького на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Итак, АБВГД, вы готовы? А вы, ЕКЛМН, готовы? Внимание, вопрос! Как называется наш город? Время пошло! (Стучит палочкой в подвешенный на ниточке металлический тазик.) Что?.. Как вы сказали? Урюпинск? Неправильно... Нет. Нет. Ваш вариант? Как-как? Алапаевск? Я вам так скажу, позор не знать таких вещей! Нет, не Тамбов... Кто сказал Гусь Хрустальный? Сами вы Гусь Хрустальный. Килограмм двести, наверное, хрусталя... мясного... В общем, вам ни в жизнь не догадаться. Я снимаю этот вопрос и ставлю другой. Сколько у человека ног? Что? Четыре?.. Может быть, у вас и четыре... Еще варианты? Шестнадцать? Непра¬вильно... Сколько-сколько? Девять с половиной? Не стыдно вам при детях говорить об этом? Ничего-то вы не знаете. И если не ответите на третий вопрос, я скажу милиции, чтобы всех вас в первый класс отправили... Внимание, вопрос! Что общего между руковод¬ством нашего поселения  и мною, клоуном Антошкой? Нет... Нет... Неправильно. Все очень просто: мы с руководством очень добрые и веселые люди. Поняли? Ничего-то вы не поняли... Эх! Ладно. Эй, ассистенты! Призы... знатокам!
Ведущая. Антошка, твои ассистенты все призы раздают первым рядам. А остальным?
Клоун. Ассистенты! Призы в четвертый ряд!
Ассистенты раздают сладости с по¬мощью больших телескопических удочек. 
Конкурс «Дэнс-марафон» проходит сле¬дующим образом. 
Обеим  командам пред¬лагают надеть татарскую тюбетейку,
 «мексиканское сомбреро, кавказскую папаху и усы, 
русский сарафан и платок. В режиме нон-стоп звучит музыкальный 
дивертисмент из четырех мелодий, со¬ответствующих элементам нацио¬нальных костюмов (по 15 секунд каж¬дая). Задача участников, услышав «свою» мелодию, — пуститься в пляс. После пер¬вого дивертисмента
 сразу же начинает звучать второй, где порядок мелодий иной, а скорость убыстренная. И еще раз 
с убыстрением темпа. То есть на аван¬сцене все время в убыстряющемся темпе работают танцевальные пары. 
Конкурс оценивают зрители, аплодируя. После под¬ведения итогов тура появляется Клоун.
Таня, так нечестно!
Ведущая. Что нечестно?..
Клоун. Ты предложила танцевать под мелодии всего лишь 4-х народов. А знаешь, сколько на Земле народов?
Ведущая. Сколько?
Клоун. Три тысячи два миллиона шесть. Французы, китайцы, чебаркульцы, антарктидцы, коряки, закоряки...
Ведущая. Закоряки?
Клоун. Коряки танцуют на корячках. А закоряки на закорячках.
Ведущая. А им не больно?
Клоун. Кому?
Ведущая. Закорячкам?
Клоун. Почему это им должно быть больно?
Ведущая. Допустим, я закоряк, а ты закорячка. Ложись.
Клоун.Зачем?
Ведущая. Я на тебе танцевать буду. Ты же сам сказал, закоряки танцуют на закорячках. Давай-давай, ложись. (Зри¬телям.) Дорогие друзья, специально для вас в исполнении меня и Антошки... Перепуганный логикой Ведущей Клоун на цыпочках убегает.
...закоряцкий народный танец «Прыг-скок, стук-бряк, я веселый закоряк!» Маэстро,музыку! (Обернувшись.) О,  А где же моя закорячка? Убежала? Да! Но раз я обещала, я свое слово сдержу. На корячках, на закорячках и бог знает на чем для вас танцует...
Объявляет блок художественных номеров 
Начинается третий тур. В конкурсе «Нао-борот-шоу» взрослые и дети, мальчики и девочки меняются своими 
общественными ролями. Мамам предлагается поочередно стрелять из рогаток по пустым банкам из-под газировки, 
для чего на самый край аван¬сцены выставляются стрельбовые стенды: 2 куба, на каждом по 5 банок. 
Папам выда¬ется по ленточке и предлагается заплести косы мамам, для чего мамы усаживаются на кубы, 
на них надеваются большие мо¬чальные парики. Детям предлагается запе¬ленать пап по всем правилам
 (подгузник, пеленочка, одеяло, ленточка, пустышка) и показать свою работу зрителям. Пап для пеленания укладывают 
прямо на пол, предварительно расстелив полог.
Клоун. Таня, я тоже хочу поиграть со зрителями в игру «Все наоборот». Можно?
Ведущая. Это надо у зрителей спро¬сить. Вы не возражаете?.. Они не возра¬жают. Играй!
Клоун. Вот спасибо вам, дорогие зри тели! Все наоборот! Вы все сейчас будете клоун Антошка, а я буду все зрителей. Вы должны меня рас смешить. Рассмешить меня очень просто. Для этого надо прыгать на одной ножке и показывать рожки и языки. А я буду страшно хохотать, а мои ассистенты внимательно следить, кто из вас сильней меня смешит. Ассистенты, приготовить призы. Антошки, вы го¬товы?.. Тогда, маэстро, музыку!.. Браво! Бис! Вот молодцы! Чуть не уморили меня. Ассистенты, призы!
Ассистенты с призами направляются в сторону зрителей.
Ассистенты! Вы куда? У нас же все наоборот! Они Клоун, а я сто тысяч зрителей. Вот бестолковые!
Ассистенты возвращаются и вручают призы Клоуну.
Спасибо! Спасибо! (Зрителям.) Спа¬сибо и тебе, Антошка! Приятного ап¬петита. Ха-ха-ха! (Убегает.)
Для конкурса «Пойми меня» приглашают одного из пап, ставят его на куб.
 Показы¬вают ему заранее написанное на кар¬точке слово (имя существительное) 
и предлагают в течение минуты, пользуясь только жестами и мимикой, объяснить
 значение заданного слова своей команде. Если своя команда не отгадывает, 
то вариант предлагает команда против¬ника. Команда, угадавшая слово, полу-чает очко. 
Затем то же проделывает и второй папа. В случае равного количества очков 
на куб приглашается мама (супруга первого папы), и ситуация повторяется. 
Команда, набравшая первой 2 очка, становится обладателем золотой медали.
Клоун. (Вбегая с огромной карточкой.) А теперь игра со зрителями!.. У меня на карточке тайное слово. Кто его отгадает — чупа-чупсы получает. Минута пошла...
Стучит в тазик на веревочке, садится на кубик и изображает спящего человека, ко¬торый время 
от времени просыпается, зе¬вает и опять засыпает. Кончается это тем, 
что он падает с куба, так и не проснувшись.
Ведущая (пытаясь его разбудить). Антошка! Антошка! А как же игра со зрителями? Спит... (Зрителям.) Това¬рищи, помогите мне. По моей команде громко крикнем: «Ан-тош-ка!» Три-четыре!
С криком вскакивает Антошка.
Клоун. Что, уже угадали?..
Ведущая. Так ты же заснул! Как же они угадают?
Клоун. Я не заснул! Я показывал слово!
Ведущая. А! Я поняла. Это слово «сон».
Клоун. Не-а!
Ведущая. А какое тогда?
Клоун. А вот!
Разворачивает табличку. На табличке крупно написано: «Зритель».
Ведущая. Но это же неправда! Смотри, какие у нас веселые зрители! 
Клоун. Так это же шутка! Призы самым веселым зрителям в мире!
Аниматоры раздают призы. Для конкурса «Сонг-марафон» заранее в режиме нон-стоп 
записывается дивертисмент из фраг¬ментов семи популярных песен самых раз-ных жанров 
с хорошо прописанными мело¬дическими темами. Фрагменты выстра¬иваются от простого 
к сложному. Ко¬мандам предлагается спеть эти песни. Баллы засчитываются той команде, 
кото¬рая начнет петь раньше. После подведения итогов вбегает Клоун.
Клоун: Таня! Таня! Я тоже хочу загадать одну песню и командам, и зрителям. И если они хорошо будут петь, то получат призы Антошкиной симпатии. 
Ведущая. Хорошая идея! Маэстро, музыку!
Звучит мелодия песни об Антошке, исполняемая зрителями и командами.
Клоун. Всем спасибо! Молодцы! Вру¬чить призы Антошкиной симпатии!
Клоун вручает призы командам, а ассис¬тенты на этот раз бегут к зрителям 
с цветными ведерками. Раскручивают их и «выплескивают» на зрителей конфеты.
Ведущая. Наш веселый семейный кон¬курс «А ну-ка, famili»  вступает в фи-нальную фазу окончательного подве¬дения итогов. На Спортплощадке завер-шаются последние веселые старты. А посмотрите, какой великолепный вер¬нисаж образовался на Арт-площадке, где наши команды сообща творили на темы «Семейный портрет в интерьере» и « Хутор моей мечты». Рекомендую обязательно осмотреть эту экспозицию, поскольку на нее уже поступили заявки из Третьяковки, Эрмитажа и Лувра. Итак, мы приступаем к подведению итогов, а для вас... (объявляет худо¬жественные номера).
После концерта команды выстраиваются на площадке, проходит церемония награж¬дения. 
Исполняется праздничная песня, открывавшая конкурс. Припев финальной песни исполняют
 все участники: команды, спонсоры, ассистенты. Ближе к середине песни 
по краю авансцены вспыхивают огненные фонтаны. 
В конце песни участники вновь отпускают розданные
Антошкой гелиевые шары.

----------


## alechina666

Пожалуйста, может кто-нибудь предложит сценарий "Дня села"? Буду проводить в 3 раз. Обычно пишу сама, но здесь на форуме такие классные вещи, что я стала внимательно читать все сценарии и учиться у вас, умницы мои дорогие!

----------


## Буква

Добрый вечер! Может кто поможет.Нет ли у кого сценария с участием одних только клоунов. Нужно очень срочно!!!

----------


## belova

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Если можно, вышлите и мне сценарий. За ранее благодарна  belo.belova@yandex.ru :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## наташа гергалова

Юбилей города. Открытие праздника.  
Городская площадь 06.09.08 г. 
Начало в 11.00
   Сцена празднично украшена. По обеим сторонам сцены располагаются гости праздника. В середине гор. площади стоят участники спортивно-художественной композиции. Звучат фанфары. 
Вед 1: Добрый день, дорогие Жирновчане и гости нашего города! 
Вед 2: Здравствуйте!
Вед 1: Мы поздравляем Вас с замечательным праздником – Днём 
           г. Жирновска.
Вед 2: 50-ым днём его рождения!
Вед 1: Город мой! 
Люблю тебя безмерно! 
Наступил твой юбилейный час!
Мы тебя сегодня поздравляем!
Жирновск в сердце каждого из нас!

ФНГ: ________________________________________________________

(С середины гор. площади в небо взлетает огромное сердце из шаров. Все участники представления поднимают руки вверх и громко скандируют – Ура! С праздником! С юбилеем Жирновчане! Сразу начинают работать барабанщицы. В это время на сцену выходят участницы вок. кол. для исполнения ГИМНа)

НХС: ГИМН РФ – «Каприз»

(После исполнения ГИМНа барабанщицы выбивают дробь. Звучат фанфары)

Вед: Право открыть праздник предоставляется Главе Жирновского городского поселения Александру Васильевичу Назаренко.
Вед: Для поздравления и награждения приглашается Виталий Викторович Лихачёв председатель Волгоградской областной думы  

(Поздравляет. Пауза)

Вед: Благодарственное письмо председателя Волгоградской областной думы вручается:
почётному гражданину      - Отто Конрадович Виклейн
почётному гражданину      - Василий Лаврентьевич Выстропов
почётному гражданину      - Валентин Иванович Инин
почётному гражданину      - Александр Сергеевич Саблин

(Вручаются грамоты) 

Вед: Слово предоставляется Почётному жителю города Инину  
        Валентину Ивановичу

Вед: Разрешите вручить Вам памятные подарки от администрации Жирновского городского поселения, за многолетний ратный труд во имя процветания нашей малой родины.

(Почётным жителям города вручаются памятные подарки)

Вед: Мы приветствуем и поздравляем с праздником всех жителей города!
Всех, кто работал без меры и правил.
Себя не жалел растворяясь в работе:
Не думал о славе, наградах, почёте,
Чей труд не измерить, он - памятник века,
И славит достойного он человека.

НХС: Б. Борисов – «Есть город, который я вижу во сне»

Вед: Для поздравления и вручения почётных грамот приглашается полномочный представитель Главы администрации Волгоградской области в Камышинском территориальном округе Александр Евгеньевич  Давыдов. 

(Поздравление. Пауза)

Вед: Почётной грамотой Главы администрации Волгоградской области Николая Кирриловича Максюты за многолетний добросовестный труд и в связи с 50-летим со дня образования г. Жирновска награждаются:......

Вед: Для праздничного приветствия приглашается Глава администрации  Жирновского муниципального района Владимир Александрович  Удалов.

(Звучат поздравительные речи)

Вед: Жирновску - пол века. И если в масштабах человечества эти годы  - лишь песчинка, то для города это целая жизнь, которая началась с приходом в наш край буровиков и нефтяников.  И сегодня город - юбиляр, принимает поздравления. У микрофона Директор «Нижневолжского» филиала ООО БК «Евразия» Алексей Николаевич Шадчнев

НХС: «ГИМН родному городу» – «Рондо» и «Капитошка»

Вед: Говорят, у города есть будущее, когда в нём рождаются дети и играются свадьбы. Сегодня в юбилейный день в нашем городе  на свет появился ещё один юный Жирновчанин и это Кирилл Иванов (08.01.08 г.). Мы приглашаем родителей Жанну и Олега Ивановых для вручения памятного подарка. 

(Вручается подарок. Мягкая игрушка)

Вед: От всей души мы поздравляем счастливых родителей и желаем маленькому жителю расти  и быть счастливым в нашем замечательном, и прекрасном городе.  

Вед: Пока зеленеющие светлые и широкие улицы ожидают робких шагов малыша, сегодня по ним твёрдо и с высоко поднятой головой идёт ровесник нашего города, юбиляр – Евгений Егорович Кандала
Мы приглашаем его на сцену и вручаем ему памятный подарок. 

(50-летнему юбиляру вручается памятный подарок. Ковёр)

Вед: Юбилей – как ёмко это слово,
В нём вместился долгой жизни путь,
Человек и город – юбиляры,
Светятся, ликуют ныне пусть!    

НХС: «Чудо город» - солисты и «Рондо»

Вед: С первых дней рождения города в нём создавались  и продолжают создаваться крепкие супружеские пары и в этом мы сейчас убедимся. Мы приглашаем на сцену супругов Медведевых Талевальда Николаевича и Евгению Павловну отметивших золотую свадьбу. 

Серебряная свадьба! Супруги Хоменко Николай Алексеевич и Наталья Ивановна.

И совсем молодая пара, которая только сегодня зарегистрировала брак. Супруги Николай и Юлия Погарцевы.

(Пары поднимаются на сцену)

Вед: От имени всего города мы сердечно поздравляем Вас с торжеством 
        и на память о сегодняшнем дне позвольте вручить вам подарки. 

Золотая свадьба – телевизор
Серебряная свадьба – столовый набор
Молодожёны – Столовый набор

(Ведущие объявляют спонсоров. Девушки выносят подарки для пар) 

Вед: Дорогие новобрачные, с вас общее поздравление. Начнём по старшинству. Сначала несколько слов скажет золотая пара, затем серебряная и молодожёны. 

(Новобрачные поздравляют город с юбилеем)

НХС:  «Я эту жизнь тебе отдам»  - А. Погребной

Вед: В стране немало праздников великих, 
Но эта дата всем нам дорога.
К ней  вместе шли мы с городом пол века 
И этот день запомним навсегда!

(В центре площади начинает работать гимнастическая группа)

Вед: Мы славим город свой! Для нас он самый лучший.
И не сравнится ни с каким другим!
Столетний юбилей отпразднуют потомки. 
И эту красоту для них мы сохраним!
(В центре площади работают самые маленькие участники)

Вед: Мира! Добра! Процветания! 
Городу наших надежд! 
И впереди только сильных свершений!
Самых великий и громких побед!

(Идёт выступление девушек с большими мячами)

Вед: Для нас красивей места нет в России! 
Наш город самый лучший на земле!
Так процветай же долгие столетья!
На радость всем и всей большой стране!

(Участники спортивно-художественной композиции запускают в небо воздушные шары. Ведущие объявляют о программе праздника и приглашают всех в городской парк)

Вед: Уважаемые жирновчане мы приглашаем Вас весело и интересно отпраздновать День города. 
С 13.00 – 17.00 -  приглашаем всех в гор. парк где вас ждёт: 
- праздничный концерт ЦДТ
- игровые площадки.
- работа бесплатных аттракционов для детей
- ростовые куклы
- духовой оркестр
- выставка декор-приклад. Творчества (г. мастеров)

Комсомольский парк
В 13.00 – концерт ВИА и торжественная регистрация браков
Соревнования велосипедистов, скейтбордистов, роллеров.
15.30 – гор. площадь 
- торжественное открытие Дня нефтяника
- конкурс нефтяной король и королева
19.00 – гор. площадь 
- подведение итогов творческих конкурсов посв. Юбилею города
Розыгрыш автомобиля 
в 20.00  - концерт коллективов г. Волгограда
в 21.30 – фейерверк
22.00 – 24.00 - дискотека

----------


## Flip

БУДЬТЕ ДОБРЫ!!! МОЖНО И МНЕ ВАШ МАТЕРИАЛ?! У МЕНЯ НА ВЫХОДНЫХ ЮБИЛЕЙ ПОСЕЛКА - ЗАШИВАЮСЬ!!! зАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЮ! alina_29let@list.ru

----------


## lodi

Здравствуйте милые форумчане. Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой помочь мне найти сценарии для проведения праздника поселка.Поселок у нас не большой.И посоветуйте,кого можно чествовать?Как то получается каждый год одно и тоже-юбиляры,свадьбы,лучший при усадебный участок,хочется чего то нового и необычного.Буду очень благодарна

----------


## Халина Наталья

Уважаемые работники культуры!!! Помогите с идеями празднования Дня города !!! Изюминку хотят наше руководство!!! А денег как всегда мало выделяют на праздники!!!Буду очень признательна!!!  Пишите на kadusy78@mail.ru

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Может быть кому-то пригодится. Сценария в напечатанном и электронном виде виде не сохранилось, к сожалению. Тогда у нас не было компьютера и печатали его "на коленке". В 2005 году нашему селу исполнилось сто лет. Основано переселенцами с Украины. На стадионе делали помост-сцену. Задник - хата с камышовой крышей. Начало - на подводах едут "переселенцы" - артисты самодеятельности. Поют песню (в плюсе - стадион же). Останавливаются у сцены и "обживают местность". Снимают "пожитки" с подвод и обставляют сцену, плетень и все такое. Разговор о том, что место красивое, поле бескрайнее, колодец отроем, лес хороший и т.п.. Был мальчик лет 6-ти. Ему отец говорил слова, что-то типа "это и будет твоя родина". Далее шел номер подходящий по смыслу.
Затем все было построено на моментах, значимых для села. Появление школы(1910), объединение в колхоз(1929), война, послевоенное время(ВДНХ, строительство, кадры, заметки в газетах и т.п...). Нынешнее "смутное" время получилось "объехать" мягко. Уж не помню как. Каждая веха - это персонажи с диалогами по смыслу(с реальными фамилиями(есть архивы в музее села)), а затем номера самодеятельности. Это первая часть. Далее второй блок - чествование лучших людей села(каждая организация подавала фамилии и информацию о человеке). Третий блок не помню точно, но тоже что-то связанное с чествованием. По-моему, молодежь, ветераны труда, спортсмены, приусадебные участки, организации и т.п...
Получилось здОрово(по отзывам односельчан и гостей).

----------


## Миронова

Рамоновна, спасибо, что подсказали, а то я заблудилась в форуме. :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - помогите пожалуйста! Я в ступоре!:eek:
Сегодня меня вызвали в администрацию и приказали провести юбилей Главе.
Юбилей этот будет проходить в двух частях: торжественная и банкет. Меня больше волнует торжественная часть: приезжают высокие чиновники с москвы..., Главе будут вручать медаль - поэтому такая суета! (у нас любят прогнуться). Его надо посадить на сцене, чтобы он там сидел все время, пока его чествуют. Показать художественную самодеятельность только свою - никаких приезжих! (это 29 июня - когда все в лагерях!). Концерт этот надо провести в легком но торжественном стиле (с чуть пафосом)
ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Вдруг уже кто то с этим сталкивался!!! Или какие то есть идеи по этому поводу - буду рада и благодарна любой помощи!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Его надо посадить на сцене, чтобы он там сидел все время, пока его чествуют.


Посадите на трон и корону оденьте. ХА!

Один из праздников Дня с/хозяйства (а он у нас входит в число главных) написала стихотворные заставки с главным героем-царем и его челядью(механизаторы, доярки, специалисты). Глава был в восторге!!! Параллель понравилась. Наверное, в точку попала.

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира - этот номер не пройдет. Он у нас человек серьезный, шуток не понимает. Да и гости слишком высокие, чтоб перед ними главу клоуном выставлять. Здесь что то другое надо. Торжественное. Красивое.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ира - этот номер не пройдет. Он у нас человек серьезный, шуток не понимает. Да и гости слишком высокие, чтоб перед ними главу клоуном выставлять. Здесь что то другое надо. Торжественное. Красивое.


Это я пошутила. А если серьезно- можно сделать ЖИВУЮ ГАЗЕТУ /репортажи из разных мест и о разном,ведущие-корреспонденты/ или заочную ЭКСКУРСИЮ ПО РАЙОНУ/экскурсовод-ведущий, видео, достижения/, можно устроить церемонию ЧЕЛОВЕК ГОДА и награждать лучших людей района в разных отраслях, рассказывая о делах и успехах.

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира - спасибо за идеи. Человек года не проидет, так как все внимание на главу. А вот по поводу экскурсии надо подумать.... это мысль.Можно же и в род доме побывать, и на соц.объектах...

----------


## Блаженная

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Если можно, вышлите и мне сценарий. Заранее благодарна atyz30@yandex.ru

----------


## tyv54

Элен, отзывы о вашем сельском архивчике потрясающе интригующие. Если не затруднит, помогите и мне, новичку на вашем сайте, вышлите ваш архивчик на turcha.v@mail.ru   Грядет юбилей района. Благодарю.

----------


## Муррена

День города. 2009г.
«Я, молодой!»

Звучит музыка.Сд тр№

Выбегают газетчики(разный возраст), выкрикивают новости.

- Свежие газеты! Прессу покупайте!
- Обо всех событиях в городе читайте!
- Городу нашему исполнилось 16 лет!
- «Я, молодой!» - кричит он  на весь белый свет!
- Быть молодым – это стильно!
- Это модно и креативно!

Я молодой! Год молодежи идёт!

- Быть молодым – значит дерзать,
Значит – гореть, успевать, добиваться,
И  не вздыхать, не хандрить, не скучать,
В суетных днях, пустяках не копаться!

Я молодой! Год молодежи идёт!

-Быть молодым – значит гореть,
Значит – вперед, без запинки сомненья,
Чтоб высоко - выше мысли - взлететь,
Чтобы увидеть весь мир в озарении.

Я молодой! Год молодежи идёт!

- Быть молодым это значит напор!
Радость открытий, событий, стремлений,
Гордого пламени яркий костер,
Звонкого смеха, любви, наваждений.

Я молодой! Год молодежи идёт!




- Быть молодым - значит верить в добро,
Верить, что сбудется все, что мечталось,
Мы пожелаем вам - чтоб повезло,
Чтоб получалось у вас и сбывалось!!

Я молодой! Год молодежи идёт!

Вместе. Да здравствует город мой! Пусть сегодня ликует и веселится народ!!
(без объявления)
«Песня о Коммунаре»

Фанфары. Сд тр№ 1
Свести на музыку Сд тр№2
Добрый день, Коммунар!
Мы приветствуем всех жителей и гостей нашего города! Сегодня у нас в городе – праздник! Шестнадцатилетие! В недавние времена в этом возрасте выдавались паспорта, а паспортом нашего города являются наши общие достижения, наши успехи, наше стабильное развитие, наш неугомонный характер, наше стремление быть лучше и краше! Да, в Коммунаре есть очень много различных позитивных изменений, свойственных только нам с вами! И об этом в сегодняшний праздничный день мы будем говорить с гордостью! Дорогие друзья! Вас приветствует Глава муниципального образования город Коммунар ………………………………………


За большой вклад в развитие культуры города Коммунара и в связи с празднованием дня Города наградить Почетной грамотой Главы муниципального образования Город Коммунар следующих работников МУ «Центр Культуры, Досуга и Творчества» МО город Коммунар:

За многолетний добросовестный труд в системе образования города Коммунара и в связи с празднованием Дня Города наградить Почетной грамотой Главы муниципального образования «Город Коммунар» следующих работников Муниципального учреждения здравоохранения «Коммунаровская городская больница»:
………………………….
Вынести Благодарность Главы муниципального образования город Коммунар следующим работникам Муниципального учреждения здравоохранения «Коммунаровская городская больница»:


За многолетний добросовестный труд в органах исполнительной власти и в связи с празднованием Дня города Коммунара наградить Почетной грамотой Главы муниципального образования город Коммунар………………….., начальника отдела по земельным ресурсам и землеустройству Комитета по управлению имуществом муниципального образования город Коммунар.


Среди почетных гостей нашего праздника присутствует…………………………………………………………………………………………………………
И мы будем очень рады услышать сегодня поздравления жителям Коммунара!
Выступление гостя из ГМР.
………………………………………………………….
………………………………………………

От депутатского корпуса города Коммунара вас приветствует председатель совета депутатов 

 «Россия»



В1. Для вас пела 


В2. А сейчас, встречайте, Образцовый хореографический коллектив 

 Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка»




Музыка. Сд тр№8
На сцене ведущие взрослые.
Ведущая. Вот интересно, до какого возраста можно считать себя молодым? С одной стороны, считают, что молодежный возраст – до 30 лет…
Ведущий. А с другой, если ты «не стоишь на месте», молод душой, то и в 45 еще «киндер - сюрприз»! И за 60 – «Баунти»!
Ведущая. Напрашивается вывод: человеку столько лет, на сколько он себя ощущает!
Ведущий. Главное молодость души, а остальное приложиться!
И у нас есть возможность в этом убедиться!
Ведущая. Встречайте, хор ветеранов войны и труда «Надежда».

Хор ветеранов войны и труда «Надежда»



Звучит музыка. Сд тр№9
Выходят дети ведущие.

Пусть Коммунару
Солнце улыбнется
Желаем городу
Успехов и друзей!

Пусть молодость
Ликует и смеется!
Желаем городу
Счастливых, светлых дней!


 «Россиянка»

И снова на сцене  Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка»  с танцем 


Музыка. Сд тр№10

Ведущий.  Лето- это маленькая жизнь. И чтобы прожить ее красиво, надо побывать в интересных местах и, конечно же, потусоваться с друзьями. И, несомненно, вы должны прекрасно выглядеть, модный прикид, солнцезащитные очки, клёвая прическа.

Ведущая. Поэтому для всех вас мы приготовили необычный сюрприз. Вас ожидает настоящее дефиле  причесок.
Открывают наше праздничное дефиле салон «Никас». 
Мастер 

Большое спасибо. Просим мастера пройти на сцену.
Награждение мастеров благодарностями.



В1. А продолжает наш праздник дуэт «Звон»

Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка» с современным танцем.

В2. Восточную песню исполнит для вас 



Музыка. Сд тр№11
Ведущая. Продолжают наше праздничное дефиле причесок салон «Эго».


Большое спасибо. Просим мастеров пройти на сцену.
Награждение мастеров благодарностями.

Ведущий. Вы хорошо аплодируете нашим талантливым мастерам! Думаю, что такие же аплодисменты вы подарите нашим юным артистам.

 «Про эстраду»

 И снова на сцене Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка» с танцем 


Песню о «Матросах» 

«Ла-ла-ла»

Звучит музыка. Сд тр№12
Выходят дети ведущие.

Этот праздник цветами украшенный,
Огоньками улыбок согрет
Всем гостям Коммунара нашего
Молодой и горячий  привет!

Пусть живется веселей
Взрослым всем и детям!
Город наш, ты всех милей
Лучше в целом свете!

Встречайте, Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка» с танцем «Человек-привычка».

 «Рыжик».

 «Музыка моя».





Музыка. Сд тр№13
Ведущие дети.
Наш городок талантами богат.
Он энергичен, бодр и вечно молод.
Пусть голосами коммунаровских ребят
Прославится на всю Россию город!

Номер с точки.  Вынести кубик!!!!!!

 «Ангел»


«Да, я такой!»




Музыка. Сд тр№13
Ведущий. А наш праздник продолжает творческая молодежь нашего города, со своим сюрпризом.
Встречайте, Перформанс  от театра Микрогенетик.

ПЕРФОРМАНС


Музыка. Сд тр№14
Ведущий. Дорогие друзья! Сегодня мы станем с вами свидетелями удивительного, необыкновенного чуда. Мы увидим, как участники нашего концерта на крыльях таланта, крыльях мечты и красоты взлетят в прозрачное небо.
Ведущая. И мы будем с восхищеньем и душевным трепетом следить за их полетом,  не забывая выражать свой восторг аплодисментами! Итак, встречайте!

 «Мальчишка из 8Б »

«Человек из дома вышел».


Музыка. Сд тр№15

Много профессий на нашей планете.
Лучшую выбрать хочется детям.
Повар, художник, певец, режиссёр,
Может, строитель или монтёр?
Аня на фабрике хочет работать,
Катя мечтает строить дома.
Игорь желает водить самолеты,
Быть капитаном хочет Фома.
Стать для России первым из многих
С детства хотят миллионы ребят.
Детству открыть широко дороги
Нам помогают школа и сад.

 «Отличница»

 «Канатоходка»


Музыка. Сд тр№11
Ведущая. Мы читали в нашей газете, что Коммунар скоро пополнится новой  студенческой братией.
Ведущий. Студенты, студенты…Они есть везде – во всех странах, на всех континентах. Ведь студент – это не звание и не профессия. Это состояние человека. И вероятно, одно из самых замечательных.
Ведущий. Поэтому поздравляем выпускников наших школ, будущих студентов с праздником и дарим Вам зажигательную песню.

 «Розовый туман»

 « Салют, Вера»!                          


Музыка. Сд тр№16
Лучик солнца золотой
На ладошку приземлился…
Городок ты мой родной,
Здесь я вырос и родился.
Речки быстрая вода
И полей простор широкий…
Буду я любить всегда
Коммунар мой ясноокий.


«Первые стихи»


«Поздним летом»



Музыка. СД тр№17
Выходят дети.
С каждым днем милей и краше
Дивный город Коммунар.
В городке уютном нашем
Счастливы и стар, и мал.

Раньше Маша домоседкой
Средь своих подруг слыла
И гуляла очень редко
С ребятишками она.

Что ж случилось?
Наша Маша
На площадке – целый день!
Загорелей нет и краше,
Ей гулять теперь не лень!

Просто новая площадка
Нынче в Машином дворе,
И гуляют здесь ребятки,
Рады красочной игре!

«Любопытная Варвара»




Музыка. Сд тр№8

Пусть весёлыми лицами
И улыбок теплом
Коммунар озарится,
И войдут в каждый дом
Доброта и здоровье,
Радость дружбы и смех
В вашем сердце любовью
Пусть сияют для всех!


 «Лебедь белая»

Музыка. Сд тр№9
Ведущая. Вот я думаю, что делать нашим молодым людям, если они не смогут поступить в институт? Какой тогда братией пополнится наш город?
Ведущий. Не переживай, наш город пополнится тогда призывниками.
Ведущая. А может откосить?
Ведущий. А косить у нас не модно, тем более военкомат  у нас работает отменно.
Итак, призыв!!

 Начало Выход СДтр№18

Призывнику задают вопрос:
- Вы хорошо стреляете?
- Сигареты - отлично, из автомата - хуже.

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

- Кто дежypный по кyхне? - Я! - Почемy лавpовый лист в сyп не кладёте? - Так ведь не жpyт, товаpищ генеpал.


Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19


Прыгают десантники. Все выпрыгнули. Выпускающий: 
- Иванов, ты же первый выпрыгнул? 
- Да, товарищ капитан, парашют не раскрылся - пришлось вернуться! 
Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

Вчера прыгал с парашютом.
- И что?
- Что, Что... Узнал с какого места выделяется адреналин.

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

В военкомате:
- Вы служить хотите?
- Да, но только генералом!
- Вы что идиот?
- А это обязательное условие?

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

Комиссия в военкомате, у окулиста. Первый призывник. Врач:
- Верхнюю строчку видите?
- Вижу!
- А ниже?
- Вижу!
- Еще ниже?
- Нет!
- В снайперы! Следующий!! Верхнюю строчку видите?
- Вижу!
- А ниже?
- Не вижу!
- В морфлот! Следующий! Верхнюю строчку видите?
- Нет, доктор, не вижу! 
- Эээ какой хитрый, пойдешь в разведку!

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

Прапорщик отчитывает своего подчиненного:
- Я трижды вас вызывал, но вы не явились. Что происходит?
- Прошу прощения, товарищ прапорщик, я не слышал звонка.
- Вы должны были подойти и доложить, что не слышали.



Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19



- Товарищ прапорщик, какая ваша любимая игра?
- Футбол.
- А какая любимая команда?
- Пааадъееееем!

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19


Из чего сделан затвор?
- Из легированной стали, товарищ прапорщик.
- Правильно. А из чего сделан боек?
- Из легированной стали.
- Неправильно!
- Как неправильно?
- В книге ясно написано: "Из того же металла"!

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19


- Товарищ прапорщик, а крокодилы летают?
- Что!? Кто тебе такую фигню сказал?
- Товарищ майор.
- Товарищ майор?! Видите ли, вообще-то, они летают, но низенько-низенько!

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№ 19

Кто не слышал крика: "Подъем!", вряд ли поймет, как прекрасен звон будильника
Не имей сто друзей, а имей всех врагов
Солдат должен стрелять как ковбой и бегать как его лошадь


Музыкальная отбивка!!! Сдтр№ 18





Ведущая.  Мы поздравляем  призывников города Коммунар, с праздником, и хотим пожелать   им легкой, успешной службы.
Ведущий. А также, тех ребят, которые отслужили и вернулись в свой родной город!

На сцене дуэт «Звон». 
«Ковбой»

 «Так же как все»

Песню «Я тебя помню» исполнит для вас 

Музыка. Сд тр№13
Ведущая. Что больше всего любит делать молодежь?
Ведущий. У нас очень разнообразные интересы и не перечислишь, но если вкратце, то можно выразиться в трех словах: оттянуться, приколоться, тусануться.
Ведущая. Ну, что ж, попробуем сегодня выполнить эти условия и весело провести время! 

Музыка на конкурсы с ноута.
Конкурс «Сшить команду»
Два участника должны при помощи «иголки» собрать команду из шести человек и «прошить» ее веревкой через одежду.
Игра «Рыбалка»
Ведущий предлагает участникам команд разыграть пантомиму «Рыбалка». Он читает текст, а участники изображают действие.
- Вот мы подошли к воде, вот мы закатали штанины, вошли в воду, забросили удочку. Не клюет. Надо подойти ближе, закатываем штанину дальше.
Все повторяется снова до тех пор, пока участники не оголят колени. Ведущий оставляет эти команды в таком виде и предлагает продолжить конкурс на лучшего танцора, объявляет об открытии в городе варьете, предлагает станцевать канкан.

КАН-КАН ТР№20

Для самой «продвинутой» молодежи, для тех, кто не побоялся выйти на сценическую площадку, поет дуэт «Звон»


А зрители могут присоединиться: петь, танцевать и радоваться.

 «Теплоход»

 «Я хочу забыть тебя»

Наталья Титовец с песней


Музыка. Сд тр№14
Ведущая. Молодость – это красота! Это любовь!
Ведущий. Именно в этом возрасте мы влюбляемся, женимся и мечтаем о долгой семейной жизни.
Ведущая. Молодые люди восхищаются и любят именно так, как следует восхищаться и любить!
Ведущий. Итак, первое признание. Сегодня Он наконец решился сделать ей предложение.

Сценка.  Звучит музыка. Сд тр№21

Он (взволнованно) Послушай, я люблю тебя. Будь моей женой.
Она. (вздыхает) Вот ты всегда так!
Выпалишь, поставишь перед фактом, а где же настроение, эмоции, огонь в глазах? Нет этого ничего у тебя. Разве о таком признании в любви мечтала я? Нет, тебя, видно, всему надо учить. Во-первых, открой порывисто дверь.
Он. Без стука?
Она. Да, да, конечно, без стука. Понимаешь, ворвись и….замри.
Он врывается и замирает.
Вот так. И сколько ты будешь так стоять? Неужели ты не чувствуешь, что пауза должна длиться секунды? Отомри, говорю тебе. Теперь скажи что-нибудь незначительное.
Он. Ты сдала реферат?
Она. Нашел, чего спрашивать! Не сдала я реферат, не сдала, не нервируй. Спроси про погоду.
Он. Как тебе сегодня погода?
Она. Уф! А почему ты весь красный? Побледней!
Он. Не могу.
Она. Не можешь? А кто же за тебя это сделает? Продолжаем. Походи нервно по сцене. Что ты топаешь, как слон? Походка должна быть изящной.  А вот теперь шепотом скажи: «мне надо сказать что-то важное». Шепчи. Я не слышу ничего! Я говорю: «Говори!». А ты отвечаешь:
«Нет, не могу вот так сразу!»
Он. Но я могу сразу!
Она. Я знаю, что ты можешь. А ты скажи, что не можешь.
Он. Мне врать?
Она. При чем тут вранье! Так положено, понимаешь! Спроси, что со мной.
Он. Что с тобой?
Она(после паузы) Допытывайся.
Он. Что с тобой?
Она. Сразу я тебе все и выложила! Тут я намекаю, что внутренне ждала твоего прихода, предчувствовала. Вот здесь ты и должен сказать,  с чего начал: «Я люблю тебя» Про жену не надо. Это приземляет. Это само собой разумеется.
Он. Дорогая, я..это..люблю тебя.
Она. Что-то кисло получается. Ладно, сойдет. Поднимай меня на руки. Неси. Куда?
Она. Разумеется на край света.

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№22
Ведущий. Всем влюбленным города Коммунар посвящается песня
 «История любви», исполняет 

 « Полюби меня такой».


 «Буду»


Музыка. Сд тр№8
Ведущая. Всем давно известно, что в Коммунаре самые красивые и замечательные девушки!
Ведущий. Ты, конечно, права, но я считаю, и парни – что надо! Я прав?
Ведущая. Ну не знаю, не знаю,  девчонки, вы как считаете?
(К зрителям)
Перекличка среди зрителей. 
Ведущая. Ну, раз так, мы поздравляем всех «крутых» парней 

Ведущий. И самых прекрасных девчонок  Коммунара с праздником  и для вас, миниатюра. В примерочной дорогого бутика.

Звучит музыка. СД тр№ 23

Жена. Ну, как тебе?
Муж. Солнышко, ты неотразима!!
Жена. А вырез не велик?
Муж. Дорогая, у тебя есть что показывать..
Жена. А сзади?
Муж. Как у Памелы Андерсон при получении Оскара – и скромно, и с вызовом.
Жена. А цвет тебе нравится?
Муж. Да, зайка.
Жена. Под мои глаза, правда?
Муж. Правда, рыбонька.
Жена. А разрез не шокирует?
Муж. Кисонька, шокирует то, что в разрезе, а так все божественно.
Жена. А рюшечка на месте?
Муж. Где рюшечка у моей лапотулечки? Здесь? Или здесь?
Жена. Ой, да ну тебя! А пуговки с камушками блестят красиво? Правда?
Муж. Правда, цыпочка.
Жена. Берем.
Муж. Девушка, можно вас? Сколько это стоит?
Продавец. Франция, эксклюзив. Тридцать тысяч.
Муж. Рублей?
Продавец. У. Е.
Муж (Жене) Глупая баба! Ты куда меня завела? Я тебе что, бабки на швейной машине строчу?

Музыкальная отбивка. Сд тр№24

«Я просил».



Музыка. Сд тр№10
Ведущий. Не зря Коммунар называют городом молодых! 
Ведущая. Сегодня наш праздник! День молодых и энергичных, быстрых и симпатичных, веселых и умелых!

Проводится конкурс.

Музыка на конкурс с ноута.

Конкурс «Хохолки»
Две девушки при помощи резинок для волос делают хохолки мужчинам из числа зрителей – кто больше и быстрее. Затем они приглашают мужчин на сцену, и две команды «птичек» исполняют танец маленьких утят.


 «Расскажите, птицы»

А сейчас, встречайте необычную гостью нашего праздника!

Верка Сердючка «Синие лебеди»













Музыка. Сд тр№9

Ведущая. Очень часто мне приходилось слышать от своих друзей, что молодежь в нашем городе – просто загляденье.
Ведущий. Согласен! И у нее, как и у старшего поколения, есть свои победы и свершения. Наш город может по праву гордиться молодыми рабочими и служащими, которые трудятся на предприятиях, в организациях и учреждениях города, спортсменами, художниками, музыкантами, своими медалистами и юными артистами. 
Ведущая. С праздником вас, молодежь Коммунара! С днём города!!
Счастья  вам и удачи!




«Город Сочи»!

Встречайте, дуэт «Звон»!


И снова, на сцене наша искрометная гостья!

Верка Сердючка «Дольче Габана»




Звучит музыка. Сд тр№14

Ведущий. Каждому из нас жизнь дарит бесценный подарок-молодость. Это время, когда стремления высоки, мечты кажутся достижимыми, силы -  бесконечными, а радости и печали – безмерными.
Ведущая. Время красоты, здоровья и жажды знаний, выбора пути, обретения дружбы и любви.
Ведущий. Каких бы высот человек ни достиг впоследствии, он всегда вспоминает годы юности как самые прекрасные в жизни, потому что молодость всегда получает больше, чем тратит.
Ведущий. Кто действительно молод, тот будет молодым всегда.

Ведущая.
Дорогу молодым! Пусть широко шагают,
Тревоги пусть как дым по ветру улетают,
Ведущий.
Пусть силы, не скупясь, вам даст земля родная,
Чтоб жили вы, смеясь, и трудностей не зная!


В1.  Встречайте, 
 «Радовать».

На сцене дуэт «Звон»!
«Мы желаем счастья вам»

Звучит музыка. Сд тр№14
Ведущая. Наш праздник подошел к своему завершению.
Ведущий. Но мы с вами не прощаемся,  а говорим «до свидания»!
Ведущая. До новых встреч!
Ведущий. Пусть ваши сердца будут открыты друг другу!
Ведущая. Здоровья вам, счастья и отличного настроения в этот замечательный день! С праздником!!!

----------


## Муррена

Праздник города.
1 июля 2006 г.

После торжественной части.

Звучит музыка. Минидиск тр№1
Выходят Боги.
ГОЛОС (музыка): Высоко на светлом Олимпе царит Зевс, окруженный сонмом богов. Пируют боги в своих золотых чертогах, и там же, решают боги все дела, на них определяют они судьбу мира и людей.
С Олимпа рассылает людям Зевс свои дары и утверждает на земле порядок и закон. Боги отдыхают, а прекрасные хариты и музы услаждают их пением и танцами. 
Зевс: Что нового случилось на земле, Гера, жена моя?
Гера: Ирида, посланница моя, Богиня Радуги, сообщи моему величественному мужу о главных сегодняшних новостях.
Ирида: Радует, сегодня, город Коммунар, своих жителей прекрасным праздником. Собралось много людей, чтобы отдохнуть и повеселиться на празднике города.
Афродита. Народное гуляние! Это так интересно!
Аид. И всё - таки, что это за городок такой Коммунар? Название не колоритное, местечко не примечательное.
Афина. Знаете, не место красит человека, а человек место.
Аид. Афина, образованная ты наша, это к чему?
Артемида. Я к тому, что жители в Коммунаре талантливые, трудолюбивые люди, и, благодаря им, Коммунар известен во всей Ленинградской области и далеко за ее пределами.
Афродита. Просто, кое кому, надо почаще новости с земли смотреть, канал «Всё о смертных».
Аид. А я, живу скромно, у меня кабельного нет, так что, красотка, жди в гости.
Афродита. Вот еще!
Гермес. Знаете, я успел разглядеть, что женское население города Коммунар, очень привлекательное, таких красивых и обаятельных девушек, я уже давно не видел.
Зевс. И не один ты это заметил, сын мой!
Дионис. Да и мужчины, в Коммунаре, ничего…..
Аид. Дионис, ты меня пугаешь?
Дионис. Да вы что? Я к тому, что мужчины солидные, можно и получить, за девчонок то!
Гера. Мужёнек, опять, на земных женщин глазенки загорелись!
Афродита. Своих красавиц им мало.
Зевс. Что за бунт на Олимпе!
Аид. Совсем распоясались, вот только дай им волю, скоро матриархат учредят!
Ирида. Хорошая м ысль! 
Гера. Всю жизнь мне испортил!
Зевс: Дорогая, здесь же боги.
Афина. Позор, ведете себя как смертные!
Дионис.  Милые броняться, только тешатся. 
Афина. Но всё - таки, стоит разрядить обстановку. А то сейчас начнется, гром, молнии. Ирида, спой нам что – нибудь, твой прекрасный голос успокоит богов.

1.	 « Там, где рождается свет»

Аид.  Ну, вот, успокоились, обидно да! Я так хотел на скандальчик посмотреть!
Зевс. Итак, продолжим.
Гермес: Отец, я думаю, что нельзя оставаться в стороне, надо посетить праздник города Коммунара.
Гера: Да, город, в принципе, интересный, и его жители заслужили, чтобы Боги олимпийцы снизошли к ним, в этот день. Ещё я предлагаю,  чтобы каждый из нас, что – нибудь, подарил Коммунару. 
Дионис. Я знаю, что надо народу! Вино и зрелищ!
Афродита. Нет, песен и танцев, до упада!
РЕЙВЕРЗевс: Тихо! Мы подумали, с женой, и я решил. Повелеваю Вам, Боги, слушайте мой наказ – каждый из вас должен преподнести дар городу и поздравить всех жителей Коммунара с праздником. Музы, пусть раздаются звуки кифары, и мир и счастье воцарятся в душах жителей и гостей города!
Музыка. Поставить минус «Славяночки»

2. Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка».

Выходит Зевс и Гермес.
Зевс. Надо же, мы первые! Это потому, что у меня самая быстрая колесница, и я ей очень искусно управляю!
Гермес. Нет, отец, просто ты, главный и могущественный Бог Зевс, повелитель неба, поэтому тебе и нет преград. Ведь нас не останавливали на границе неба и земли, как других богов, документы не проверяли. Вообщем, как говорят люди, ты начальство.
Зевс. Не смей дерзить любимому папочке, я твой отец, поэтому заслужил уважение. И кстати, мы прибыли сюда совсем за другим. Нам с тобой выпала честь поздравить самых мудрых, опытных и жизнерадостных людей.
Гермес. И кто они? По твоему описанию, это молодые ученые с опытом работы.
Зевс. Молодо – зелено! Это старшее поколение города, пожилые люди, уважаемые бабушки и дедушки. Пожелаем им крепкого здоровья, счастья и молодости души.
Гермес. И для вас, сейчас, прозвучат песни в исполнении хора ветеранов войны и труда «Надежда».

3. Хор ветеранов войны и труда «Надежда».

Выходит Афродита  и Эрот.
Афродита. Что это ты, Эрот, расшалился?
Эрот. Афродита, ведь народное гуляние, такое поле для творчества. Вот, смотри, видишь, ту девушку, в белой кофточке, скоро у нее  в сердце разгорится  любовь пылкая и страстная, но единственный минус, она не будет взаимной. А вот, тому молодому человеку, придется всю жизнь маяться со сварливой женой.
Афродита. Злой, ты у меня люблю таких! Но есть ли в Коммунаре, счастливые пары, кто любит и любим?
Эрот. (к зрителям) Влюбленные в Коммунаре есть? Не слышу?
Афродита. Что - то маловато, для такого большого города. Видать мужчины здесь совсем пассивные или просто стеснительные.
Эрот. А сейчас, мы это проверим. Для этого нам нужно трое мужчин.
КОНКУРС «Поход за поцелуями»
Афродита. Мои музы, помогите, нам найти, троих мужчин.
Эрот. Вот они, наши герои. Как вас зовут?
Афродита. Девушки приготовьтесь к соревнованию мужчин, подкрасьте свои губки, потому что, сейчас наши претенденты отправляются к вам собирать женские поцелуи.
Эрот. Победит тот, кто больше всего принесет женских поцелуев на своем лице или других частях тела.
Афродита. Этот герой будет щедро вознагражден за свои труды.
Эрот. Вы готовы, вперед.
Афродита. А остальным мужчинам придется стоять, и завидовать!

Звучит музыка.

Афродита.  Итак, мои музы, сообщите нам результат похода за поцелуями.
Награждают победителя.
Афродита. Для нашего победителя,
Эрот. И всех влюбленных и любящих в городе Коммунаре, звучит песня.


4. « Я люблю тебя за то»

5. «Она не верит больше в любовь»

Выходит Афина и Дионис.
Дионис. Афина, ты Богиня Мудрости, ты наверняка сможешь мне помочь.
Афина. Я тебя внимательно слушаю, Дионис.
Дионис. Я решил остепениться, и найти свою вторую половину, девушку своей мечты.
Афина.  Неожиданно. Ну, и как ты её себе представляешь?
Дионис. Мне, нужно, чтобы она была красивая, добрая, умная, любила бы меня до умопомрачения, не смотря на все мои недостатки, прощала бы мне всё, была хорошей хозяйкой, ну, ты понимаешь, приходишь домой, на столе уже стоят мои любимые блюдо, туника выстирана и поглажена, в доме чистота и порядок.
Афина. Это всё?
Дионис. В общих чертах, да!
Афина. Есть такая женщина, единственная и неповторимая.
Дионис. Скажи, кто, и я сейчас же помчусь к ней.
Афродита. Это твоя мама!
Дионис. Мда, ты как всегда права, Афина. Вот, поэтому, я до сих пор  холост! Ну, что, мне ничего больше не остается, как поздравить, самых прекрасных женщин на земле,  наших матерей.
Афина. Для всех мамочек города Коммунар звучит веселая песня.

6. «Веснушки»

7. « Давай друг друга украдем»

8. Образцовый хореографический коллектив «Славяночка».

Выходят Гера с Зевсом, Богиня с Кентавром.
Богиня. Папа, мама я нашла себе достойного мужа.
Гера. Ах, как быстро растут наши дети.
Зевс. И кто же он, этот счастливец?
Богиня. Папа, ты, что не понял, вот он.
Кентавр. Здрасти!
Гера. О, Боги!
Зевс. О, неразумное ты дитя!
Гера. Мне плохо!
Зевс. Этого брака не будет!
Богиня. Убегу с Олимпа!
Гера. Дочка одумайся! Я, как покровительница браков и супружеской любви, не допущу, чтобы ваш брак стал законным.
Богиня. И не надо, распишусь на земле, вот в этом городе!
Кентавр. Гименей и Афродита, уже согласились, стать нашими свидетелями.
Зевс. И где же вы, сэр, как вас по батюшке?
Кентавр. Хирон Кентаврович.
Зевс. Мда, Херон, где вы возьмете свадебный костюм на такие формы.
Богиня. Сейчас, на земле, можно найти все что угодно, в отличие от Олимпа.
Кентавр. А свадьбу, в ресторане будем праздновать, в самом шикарном.
Богиня. Милый, ты просто прелесть!
Гера.  Любовь зла полюбишь и коня! Может и правда, они нашли друг друга.
Зевс. Ох, уж эти влюбленные! Ладно, от судьбы не уйдешь! Пусть Хирон будет твоим мужем!
Кентавр. Ой, спасибо папочка.
Зевс. Так, без лошадиных нежностей!
Кентавр. А мы, в свою очередь, поздравляем всех молодоженов города Коммунар, 
Гера. И семейные пары, которые, уже много лет живут, душа в душу,
Муза. С праздником!
Выбегает Эрот.
 Эрот.  Ну, где любовь, там и я. И лично от меня подарок. Дорогие друзья, откройте свои сердца для любви. 
Эрот хлопает в ладоши.

9. «Аромат любви»
Выбегают дети с шарами в виде сердец и бросают зрителям

10.  « Пузырьки лимонада»   

11. « Белое платье»

Выходит Зевс и Аид.
Зевс. Значит так, я хотел бы показаться  во  многих людных местах города Коммунара, но главное, чтобы моё появление, произвело неизгладимое впечатление на горожан, всё должно быть эффектно. Вообщем, записывай: 
красная ковровая дорожка, пресса, море цветов, не забудь лепестки роз, фанфары, и самое важное, побольше света, чтобы я был виден во всей своей красе и могуществе.
Аид. Совсем Зевс, плох, стал, власть, так серьезно меняет богов, опять звездная болезнь началась. Ну, как нам говорили врачи, надо подыгрывать больному. Не извольте беспокоиться, о великий, эгидодержавный Зевс, все будет сделано. Но, сначала, денег дайте.
Зевс. О боги, я  забыл, мы же на земле, без денег здесь, ничего не делается. 
Так, придумал. Сейчас, мы проведем, аукцион. Музы, внесите на сцену черный ящик.
Аид. Час от часу не легче, и когда он «Поле Чудес» успевает смотреть!
Зевс. В черном ящике, находиться божественный подарок, первоначальная цена которого 10 рублей, кто больше?
Аид(заглядывает в ящик): Я бы и сам, сейчас от этого не отказался, думаю, что этим, можно и с друзьями поделиться.
Проводится аукцион. Победителю вручается подарок.
Зевс. А следующая песня звучит для очаровательных женщин города Коммунара.
12. « Как хотел я»

13. «Лето»

14.  

Выходит Ирида и Дионис.
Дионис. Народное гуляние! Красота! Раздолье! Ирида, пойдем на батуты, попрыгаем!
Ирида. Нет,  я посланница Богини Геры, поэтому я должна выполнить все её поручения, а потом уже думать об отдыхе.
Дионис. Ведь сегодня праздник, забудь о работе.
Ирида. А ты знаешь, что у некоторых, сегодня двойной праздник.
Дионис. Да, это у меня, праздник для души и тела. Есть хлеб(достает баночку пива) и зрелища!
Ирида. Ты, всё о себе любимом…..А ведь у многих людей, сегодня, день рождения! Ты о них подумал?
Дионис. Конечно, подумал. (К зрителям) Кто у нас сегодня именинник? 
(Если никто не поднимает руки) А кто, тогда родился в июле?  Народ, запомните этих замечательных людей. Потому, что они, сегодня, угощают всех жителей Коммунара, в честь своего праздника. Заказывайте. Пиво, джин, детям - мороженое. Ладно, шучу я.
Для вас, дорогие именинники звучит следующая песня.

15. «Выше»

16. «Конёк - Горбунок»

17.  «Белая дверь»

Выходит Зевс с двумя девушками.
Зевс. Милые мои, я вам честно говорю, я Зевс, спустился с Олимпа, специально из-за вас, как увидел, так сразу понял, не могу жить без вас мои красавицы.
Дев1. Как я помню из школьной программы, вы женаты.
Зевс. Да, вы что? Это было так давно и всё это мифы.  Я свободен!
Дев2. А вы любите детей?
Зевс. О, конечно, у меня ведь их много… Ой, я хотел сказать, смотрю я на ваш город, у вас так много детишек, тут колясочка, здесь колясочка. 
Дев1. Да, город у нас небольшой, но уже три школы и три детских садика в Коммунаре имеются.  
Дев2. Ведь дети – это частица рая на земле.
Зевс. Вы, правы, мои милые, надо, чтобы было больше детей и жизнь станет прекрасней и  радостней.
Входит Гера.
Гера. Вот ты где! А я тебя потеряла! Что же ты тут делаешь, милый мой муженек.
Зевс(выпроваживая девушек) 
Девочки, до новых встреч!
Девушки уходят.
Гера. До каких это новых встреч! Опять ты за старое, итак земных детей много, ему еще подавай!
Зевс. Дорогая, я же давно с этим завязал, на землю не ногой. И дети у меня уже все взрослые, и все почти на Олимпе.
Гера. Да, ну!
Зевс. Ну, да!
Выбегают дети.
Девочка. Папа, папа, скажи всем, что мы дети Зевса.
Мальчик. А то никто не верит.
Гера. Всё, мое терпение кончилось!
Зевс. Дорогая, это была шутка, ребятки, просто вышли поздравить с праздником всех детей города  и подарить им замечательную песню.
Гера. Все вы мужчины одинаковые.
Зевс. Нет, ты только послушай, как они поют.

18.(Поставить скамейку, потом включать музыку)
 «Посиделки»

29. « Господа гусары»

20. «Разноцветная игра»

Выходят Афродита и Ирида.
Ирида.  Афродита, представляешь, он был такой внимательный, умный, романтичный, на руках меня носил, и вдруг, ушел к земной женщине, а она, килька крашенная, что он в ней нашел. Это не твой ли сын, Эрот, порезвился?
Афродита. Да, нет, он не мог. Он у меня добрый мальчик.
Ирида. Знаем, мы твоего любимчика! Гад пархатый!
Афродита. Не переживай, ты так, найдем мы тебе другого, лучше прежнего. Посмотри, сколько мужчин, без дела ходят. Сейчас, мы с тобой почву прозондируем. Скажите, нам, пожалуйста, дорогие мужчины,  какое самое высокое сооружение построено у вас в городе Коммунаре, и назовите его высоту. (Железобетонная дымовая труба котельной, высотой 120 метров)
Помощники награждают правильно ответившего.
Ирида.  А теперь, мы попробуем, создать самое высокое сооружение нашего праздника
Афродита. Мужчины, кто выше всех подымет свою спутницу, того мы щедро наградим, и он будет считаться, самым сильным мужчиной на этом празднике.
Проводится конкурс.
Награждается победитель.
Афродита. Ну, вот, что и требовалось доказать, умные и сильные мужчины в городе Коммунаре есть, и в большом количестве.
Ирида. Пойдем, обсудим дальнейший план действий.
Афродита. Но сначала, мы поздравим всех мужчин города Коммунара с праздником, и для них звучит романтическая песня.
Ирида. Белый танец. Дамы приглашают кавалеров.

21. (Поставить стойки, потом включать музыку) 
 «Мой милый друг»

22. «240 раз»



Выходит Аид и Афина.
Аид. Просто беда, какая- то, моё мрачное царство велико и прекрасно, почти как ты, мудрая Афина.
Афина.(сердито) Не поняла!
Аид. Ну, ты, извини, не дотягиваешь, по красоте, но совсем чуть - чуть. Не обижайся.
Афина. Нет, я о другом. В чём, прелесть твоего царства Аид, вот  вопрос?
Аид. Представь, вокруг души умерших летают, стенания повсюду, тьма, а в ней обитает привидение  с ослиными ногами и бродит, моя подружка  Геката, три тела и три головы у неё, и, кстати, все три тела в отличной форме, а три головы, с модной прической, сторожит выход моя любимая собака Кербер, очаровательный трехглавый малыш, на шее которого движутся змеи.
Афина. Да, радужная картинка. Фильм ужасов на дому. Но на вкус и цвет, товарищей нет. А в чём, беда то?
Аид. Мрачное царство есть, но что - то не хватает, какой то изюминки, отдушины, хочется, куда нибудь поехать, отвлечься.
Афина. Я знаю, что тебе нужно!
Аид. Что?
Афина. Дачу!
Аид. Что?
Афина. Участочек на природе, там можно, в земле поковыряться, петрушечку, укропчик посеять, яблоньки, сливки  посадить, знаешь, как люди на дачах пропадают, только выдалась свободная минутка, быстренько на свою  любимую фазенду помчались.
Аид. Ты знаешь, надо подумать. Бесплатная рабочая сила у меня есть,  можно участочек в Павловском парке присмотреть, пусть моя собачка резвиться, туристов распугивает.
Афина. А пока ты думаешь, я поздравляю, всех дачников города Коммунар с праздником.
Аид. И всех тех, кого с нами сейчас нет.
Афина. Что за мрачные мысли?
Аид. Да, я о тех, дачниках, которые сейчас не присутствуют на народном гулянии, а поехали  в свой сад – огород.
Афина. Хорошего вам урожая! И для вас звучит веселая песенка.

(дети должны встать с зонтиками на сцене, потом включать музыку) 24. Зонтики» 

25. « Между мною и тобою»

26. 

 Выходит Гера и Гермес.
Гермес. Прекрасная, величественная богиня Гера, мне поручили написать статью в  молодежный журнал «Жизнь богов Олимпа». Я попрошу, вас ответить на один  мой вопрос. Скажите, когда и как, вы стали встречаться с Зевсом?
Гера. Ах, никогда не забуду, это было на выпускном балу Олимпа. Как раз, в этот день, все медалисты прошли серьезное распределение. Зевса поставили править небом, Посейдона – морем, Аида – подземным царством душ умерших. Ну, я тогда встречалась с Аидом, но как узнала, куда его распределили, вообщем, в этот день мы с ним рассорились в пух и прах. И я подумала, что меня должен кто - то утешить, так получилось, что мимо проходил Зевс. Это было так прекрасно, Олимпийский вальс, мы кружились в небе, как два невесомых пёрышка. А потом, ему пришлось на мне жениться.
Гермес. Понятно. Значит, так и напишем, суть истории такова, надо занять в жизни достойное место, чтобы не остаться в самых низах подземного царства.
Гера. А следующую песню, мы дарим всем выпускникам этого года 
Гермес. и также молодёжи города Коммунар.
Гера. Полные сил, желаний, стремлений и надежд, молодежь Коммунара, вы будущее  своего города и страны. С праздником вас!

27. «Как же так?»

28. «Останусь»

29. «Лебедь белая»

Выходит Дионис, садиться на край сцены. Пьет виною из рога.
Подходит к нему Афродита.
Афродита. Что грустим?
Дионис. Забыл.
Афродита. Что забыл?
Дионис радостно вскакивает.
Дионис. Вспомнил!
Афродита. Что вспомнил?
Дионис(грустно). Что вспомнил, то забыл.
Афродита отбирает у него рог.
Афродита. Тебе нельзя много пить!
Дионис. Я ведь, Бог вина, это моё рабочее состояние.
Афродита. Вот я смотрю, на тебя, ты совсем не меняешься. Таким ты был в 18 лет, в 100, в 200…Беззаботный гуляка! А настоящий мужчина, должен быть ответственным, успешным, обеспеченным.
 Дионис (радостно): Вспомнил!
(Обнимает и целует Афродиту) 18 лет! Ответственность!
Вспомнил, меня Зевс направил сюда, чтобы поздравить всех тех, кому в этом году исполнилось 18 лет, совершеннолетних жителей города Коммунар.
Именно, для них я подобрал классную песенку.

30. «Берега любви»

31. «Музыка нас связала»

32.	 «Ты номер один»




Выходит Гера и Аид.
Гера. Аид, ты не мог бы моего муженька, громовержца Зевса, к себе на пару лет погостить пригласить. А то совсем от рук отбился. Всё на земных женщин засматривается. 
Аид. Я тебя, понимаю, у меня там, милашек мало. Одна лишь жена красавица….НЕЕЕЕ! Гера, ты совсем страх потеряла, он же у тебя привереда еще тот, условия ему подавай царские, яства заморские, песни, танцы. Хоромы золотые затребует, полы c подогревом. А это нынче в копеечку вылетит, а я живу скромно, у меня, даже света нет.
Гера. А что же мне делать?
Аид. Лучше, ты его в армию отправь, пусть молодежь воспитывает. 
Гера. Хорошая идея. Чисто мужская компания, физические нагрузки, дисциплина, это как раз, то, что нужно моему Зевсику. Надо поговорить, с  моим сыночком, Богом войны, Аресом, чтобы он мне подсобил в этом деле.
Аид. Да, армия – это серьезная школа жизни. Даже, два года, ему вечностью покажутся.
Гера. А земные люди, как же? Как бы трудно им не было, уходят на защиту своей Родины, зная, что это их долг. Поэтому, обязательно, надо поздравить, призывников города Коммунар, с праздником, и пожелать им легкой, успешной службы.
Аид. И всех, тех ребят, которые отслужили и вернулись в свой родной город!

33.	 «Розовый туман»

Звучит музыка, выходят все Боги.  ДИСК трек№1
Зевс. Ваше время, для выполнения моего повеления, истекло. Гермес, уже оповестил меня о том, что все Боги поздравили жителей города Коммунар с праздником. Но, что каждый преподнес в дар Коммунару?
Афродита: Боги подарили и пожелали городу:
Афродита называет дар и бог, который его преподнес, выходит вперед или каждый говорит свой дар, выходя вперед.
Радости и веселья (Дионис), Долголетия (Аид), Успеха в делах и начинаниях (Гермес), Процветания и благоустроенности (Ирида), Материального благополучия (Гера), Мудрости, (Афина), Могущества (Зевс) и, конечно же, Любви и Красоты.
Зевс. ТАК БУДЕТ ТАК НА ВСЕ ВРЕМЕНА!
ХОРОМ. С праздником КОММУНАР!

34.	«Мы желаем счастья вам»

Амур: Наш концерт подошел к концу, но праздник города  продолжается, через несколько минут, в ракушке, состоится игровая программа для взрослых, а в 19.00.,  мы, ждем всех, на рок-концерте.

----------


## Муррена

[IMG]http://*********ru/1330402.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Муррена

[IMG]http://*********ru/1332450.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tisha

Уважаемые форумчане! Нужен сценарий к юбилею детского сада - 20 лет! С уважением!

----------


## Алла Снегова

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Здравствуйте. Я в вашей компании новичок. Мне очень нужны материалы по юбилею населенного пункта. Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста. Мой адрес: allasnegova@mail.ru Заранее благодарна. У меня тоже есть большой архив различных сценариев, как только разберусь что здесь и как, обязательно поделюсь.

----------


## lodi

Дорогие коллеги.Помогите пожалуйста.На праздник поселка нужны необычные чествования по номинациям.Может кто-то что-то такое делал,можно в шуточной форме.А то каждый год одни и те же номинации

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие коллеги.Помогите пожалуйста.На праздник поселка нужны необычные чествования по номинациям.Может кто-то что-то такое делал,можно в шуточной форме.А то каждый год одни и те же номинации


А какие номинации?
У нас как-то давно номинации проводили разные герои: Медицина- Айболит, ЖКХ-Домовой, Молодые семьи- Ангелочек, Сельское хозяйство- Земля, Промышленность- Робот. Сценария, к сожалению, не сохранилось




> Коллеги, помогите! Срочно надо выбрать монолог для чтения на вступительных экзаменах в ВУЗ. Буду благодарна всем!


http://da.stranichka.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22

----------


## Фарида

*HREY*,
ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Я НА ФОРУМЕ НОВЕНЬКАЯ И НЕЗНАЮ КАК ЗДЕСЬ ОБЩАТЬСЯ. пОМОГИТЕ МНЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. у НАС СКОРО ПРАЗДНИК ДЕРЕВНИ. кАК МОЖНО НАЙТИ СЦЕНАРИИ.

----------


## Фарида

[QUOTE=Элен;2255730]Девчонки,где адреса? На деревню бабушке не отправляются письма.

Уже у Вас.Всего доброго.[/QUOTE

Элен, помогите и мне, пожалуйста.со сценариями. Зарание Вам благодарна.

----------


## Мартыненко Ольга

[QUOTE=tyv54;2744899]Элен, отзывы о вашем сельском архивчике потрясающе интригующие. Если не затруднит, помогите и мне, новичку на вашем сайте, вышлите ваш архивчик на olya-tolya@mail.ru В сентябре 250 лет села.Заранее Вас благодарю.

----------


## Кремлева

Уважаемые форумчане. Моему родному поселку Горки-25, 25 сентября исполняется 400 лет. Может у вас есть какой-нибудь интересный материал. Буду очень благодарна. priozerye@mail.ru

----------


## ДарьяК

Всем привет! Я не так давно работаю в области культуры, занимаюсь молодёжной политикой. В конце августа у нас будет День города, мне бы хотелось придумать что-нибудь новенькое для молодёжи:cool: задумали сделать местный парад невест, готовлю положение.:biggrin: хотелось бы еще что-нибудь зрелищное, а то тут из года в год одно и тоже( надеюсь на отклики! спасибо!

----------


## Кремлева

Дорогие форумчане, коллеги! В сентябре день поселка. 400 лет! Может у кого есть сценарий или наработки, поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## Кремлева

мой адрес priozerye@mail.ru адеюсь на вашу помощь в подготовке дня поселка

----------


## Скибыч

*Кремлева*,
 В 2005 году нашему селу исполнилось 100 лет. Праздновали на стадионе. Основано переселенцами с Украины. Разбил историю села на основные вехи - *приезд*(въезжали с песней(в плюсе) на подводах два ансамбля вокальных, останавливались у помоста, далее шел разговор о том, что место хорошее, лес, степь и все такое. Был мальчишка, которому отец говорил о новой родине(новое поколение - новая жизнь). "Обживали" место - ставили плетень, кадушку и т. п... Далее шла песня не помню какая. Выходили ведущие и говорили о зарождении села.), *появление школы*(избы-читальни). Комнату под нее выделил один крестьянин. Обыграли так - разговор 2-х мужиков с третьим(тем который избой поделился потом) о том, что детям грамоте обучиться надо, учительница есть, а помещения нет и "не мог бы ты Аверьян Давыдович комнатку дать - дом-то у тебя вон какой большой" и т. п..., далее снова ведущие о школе и номер), *установление советской власти* - тоже картинка(не помню, а сценария не сохранилось) и ведущие), *объединение хуторов в колхоз*  - картинка в которой были и "за" и недовольные и шутка "а жинки тоже общие будут?" снова ведущие, *война* - картинка и ведущие и номер, *освоение целины*, *пик развития села* - участие в ВДНХ, строительство жилья, кадры, молодежь и т. п..., ведущие и номер. Нынешнее смутное время не помню как обыграли. Вторая часть была посвящена людям села. Все организации по нашей просьбе писАли о лучших своих представителях. Мы это зачитывали и выводили их на "сцену - помост", чем-то их даже отмечали. Третья часть - слово предлагалось всем желающим, местный глава(бывший директор ДК) награждал Грамотами все организации за подготовку и проведение праздника и еще за что-нибудь. (ДК в этот список не попал - вот так). До этого мероприятия были спортивные соревнования, открытие музея школы, персональная выставка(картины) ученицы тогда еще 6-го класса. Завершилось все это банкетом для приглашенных(опять без нас) и вечерней развлекательной программой на площади ДК.

----------

BimBoom (02.04.2018)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие форумчане, коллеги! В сентябре день поселка. 400 лет! Может у кого есть сценарий или наработки, поделитесь, пожалуйста



Вам сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=73266

----------


## Устюша

Сценарий
праздничного концерта, посвященного Дню города.

Ведущий:    Добрый день, Дорогие Нижнеудинцы.
Ведущая: здравствуйте счастливые жители самого красивого города на земле.
Ведущий: Мы поздравляем Вас с замечательным праздником. С ДНЕМ МОЛОДЕЖИ!
Вместе: С ДНЕМ ГОРОДА, Нижнеудинск!!!
Ведущий:Город имеет свою историю. И если в масштабах человечества эти годы лишь песчинка, то для нашего города – это жизнь, которая началась в 17 веке. С приходом в наш край казаков под предводительством Елисея Тюменцева 

Ведущая: Нижнеудинску принадлежит роль пограничного пункта почтовой станции на большом сибирском тракте одного из первых уездных и окружных городов, культурных центров Иркутской губернии. Нижнеудинский округ был краем экзотики.
Ведущий: Все есть в нашем городе, есть история, есть настоящее, но только любовь нижнеудинцев поможет городу стать в будущем еще лучше, еще краше.
Ведущая: Без любви каждого жителя к своему городу он никогда не будет чистым, не будет утопать в цветах, не будет бережно хранить свою старину, не станет современным и в полном смысле культурным. Любите свой город!
Ведущий: И неба синь, и солнце золотое,
	      И речек гладь люблю я неспроста.
	      Я здесь родился и горжусь тобою,
	      Мой милый город, родина моя.
Ведущая: Встает рассвет над городом игриво,
	      И к облакам взлетает синий дым.
	      Теперь мой город стал еще красивей,
	       Хочу, чтоб был ты вечно молодым.


Ведущая: Память – это то душевное тепло, которое остается в сердцах людей и передается от поколения к поколению. 
Ведущий: Сегодня мы, молодое поколение Нижнеудинска строим будущее нашего города и верим, что наши предки будут гордиться нами.
Ведущая: А мы будем стараться сделать свой город лучше и красивее. 
Ведущий: В подарок для вас дорогие нижнеудинцы народный ансамбль танца «Талисман» - «Пелагея»

Ведущий: У каждого любовь к городу проявляется по-разному. Например, поэты сочиняют стихотворения о любимом городе, композиторы пишут музыку, художники рисуют картины, тем самым, прославляя город и увековечивая память о нем на многие годы.
Ведущая: Нижнеудинск – это город по-настоящему талантливых людей. Он по праву носит звание города – очага культуры района и области. Наши дети и молодежь не раз становились дипломантами городских, региональных, международных конкурсов.
Ведущий: Для вас поет настоящий талант Нижнеудинска – Юлия Тарасова солистка народного хора русской песни «Родник».

Ведущая: Сегодня вдвойне праздничный день – ведь вся Россия празднует день молодежи.
Ведущий: Юность и молодость - это не только прекрасные периоды в жизни каждого человека, но еще и особое состояние души. Это время дерзаний, поисков, открытий и реализации самых смелых надежд.
Ведущая: Молодежь Нижнеудинска! Впереди у нас широкая дорога жизни. Пусть осуществятся ваши самые дерзновенные планы и мечты! Новых побед вам и большого счастья!
Ведущий: Встречайте, ансамбль современного танца «Драйв денс» - «Валенки»
Ведущая:    Всё то, чего коснется человек,
                      Приобретает нечто человечье.
                      Вот этот дом, нам прослуживший век,
                      Почти умеет пользоваться речью.
                      Мосты и переулки говорят,
                      Беседуют между собой балконы,
                      И, у платформы выстроившись в ряд,
                      Так много сердцу говорят вагоны.
Ведущий: Для вас поет дуэт Екатерина Петрова и Дарья Титова - «Небо в глазах»
Ведущая: Удивительно, как много у нас в России праздников.
Ведущий: Мы празднуем свои и не забываем и про международные, наверное многие из вас приходя на рабочее место каждый день удивляются красным датам в календаре знаменательных дат.
Ведущая: Но ведь это и замечательно, зато нам некогда унывать, например, в России январь это не месяц, это один большой праздник.
Ведущий: А сегодня о загадках характера русского человека нам расскажет Галина Каминская.
(Монолог «Странные мы люди»)
Ведущий: В нашем городе, несмотря на его небольшие масштабы, очень много красивых и памятных мест.
Ведущая: Открываются новые памятники и мемориальные доски, благоустраиваются улицы нашего города.
Ведущий: Но для каждого горожанина есть в нашем городе любимые и дорогие места.
Ведущая: Набережная реки Уды, городской парк, места где гуляют с детьми бабушки и мамы, отдыхают после рабочих будней коллеги, встречается молодежь, отдыхает, придумывает новые интересные дела и конечно же влюбляются.
Ведущий: В подарок всем, кто любит Нижнеудинск поет дуэт  Анастасия Высоцкая и Татьяна Петрова «Верни мою любовь».

Ведущий: Переслушаны сказки. Перечитаны книжки.
Поломались салазки. Повзрослели мальчишки.
Обмелели реченки, горы низкими стали.
Вышли замуж девчонки - нас любить перестали.
Ведущая: Ну,а лес? Ну, а поле? Ну, а небо над нами?
С каждым годом все боле ощущаешь родными.
И в какой бы там поезд с чемоданом не бросься,
Схватит вдруг не за пояс, а за сердце, чем сросся.
С этим местом неброским, городком деревянным,
Где подходят березки прямо к синим Саянам.
Ведущий: ...Дом. Калиточка. Сенки. Тополь в белой метели.
Помнишь как с Вознесенки уходить не хотели?
Сантименты? Банально? Назови, как захочешь,
Только в спешке вокзальной в горле ком - не проглотишь!
И не скрыться, не деться, не уйти никуда.
Хоть осталась от детства только речка Уда.
Ведущая: Есть города большие и маленькие!
Ведущий: Есть города индустриальные и аграрные!
Ведущая: Есть города- герои и деревни, с которых все начиналось!
Ведущий: А есть любимые города, такие как наш родной Нижнеудинск!
Ведущая: Расти и становись лучше наш любимый город!
Для вас поет Дарья Титова- «Грезы любви»

Ведущая: Как бы ни была хороша Америка, как бы ни был красив Париж, всегда думаешь о родном городе, и когда выходишь из поезда и видишь новый вокзал,  сердце начинает биться совсем по-другому. Это родная земля. Она дарит вдохновение, она дарит новые эмоции.
Ведущий: Любовь к Нижнеудинску,  уважение к его истории и традициям — чувства, которые являются стимулом для реализации новых идей и проектов на благо родного города.
Ведущая: Любите свой город, ведь он всегда вас примет и согреет теплом близких и родных.
Ведущий: Для вас выступает ансамбль «Талисман» - «Цыганочка»








Сценарий
выступления молодежи города.
«Быть молодым прекрасно!»

Ведущий: И вновь мы приветствуем Вас дорогие нижнеудинцы!
Ведущая: Мы поздравляем всех с Днем Российской молодежи.
Ведущий: Ты молодой, а это- море тепла и света,
Ведущая: Счастьем глаза искряться! Верить мечтать влюбляться!
Ведущий: В море любви утонешь! Ты навсегда запомнишь!
Ведущая: Молодость вечно празднуй!
ВМЕСТЕ: Быть молодым прекрасно! Встречайте, самую веселую и находчивую команду из города Н.
(Выступление КВН-щиков)
Ведущая: Сегодня молодежь нашего города – это более ___ тысяч человек, почти треть населения Нижнеудинска. Но не только количеством определяется роль молодежи в обществе. Именно от нового поколения сегодня ждут свежих идей и нестандартных решений, которые будут способствовать подъему экономики, росту уровня жизни, развитию науки и культуры.
Ведущий: Часто говорят о том, что молодежи принадлежит будущее, но гораздо реже о том, что ей должно принадлежать настоящее. Верим в замечательную молодежь нашего города и от всей души желаем: крепкого здоровья, энергии, успехов в труде и учебе, молодого задора! Пусть прекрасные годы молодости дадут вам заряд положительной энергии, научат оставаться стойкими в решении любых проблем и подарят верных друзей.
Счастья вам, успехов в добрых начинаниях на благо нашего города!
Для Вас поет дипломантка конкурса студенческого творчества в г. Иркутске «Студенческая весна – 2009» - Екатерина Петрова.

Ведущий: Для вас танцует ансамбль современного танца «Драйв – денс» - «Первые шаги»

Ведущий: Лето. Солнце. Праздник, что еще нужно нижнеудинцу сегодня?
Ведущая: Многое еще нужно сделать молодежи нашего города, чтобы стало лучше и счастливее жить, но а сегодня 
ВМЕСТЕ: Спраздником вас МОЛОДЕЖЬ!
Встречайте Трио – «Море зовет»

----------


## лапс

Буду  признательна, если отправите и мне сценарии  " День  города", заранее благодарю.

----------


## Садкоva

День поселка

Звучит мелодия песни Ю.Антонова 
Выходит ведущий:
Есть города центральные
Весьма много квартальные
Но не о мегаполисах
Сейчас пойдет рассказ
Ведь нам милее местные
Поселочки окрестные
Сегодня речи лестные 
О жителях о вас!
Пройду и по Заречной я
По Северной  и Южной я
На улице на Мира я постою в тени
Калинина  и  Клубная, где клуб стоит центральный 
Есть Лесозаводская – такие вот они!
Такие вот они улицы поселкаКерженец. Такие вот они …аплодисменты от жителей пос.Керженец!
 ( звучат аплодисменты)
Вед:
Сегодня праздник и праздник вдвойне радостный так как сегодня мы отмечаем   день поселка! Уютные улочки, радушные лица,  простые и открытые люди – здравствуйте! Примите наши поздравления и музыкальный подарок!
Концертный номер.  анс. «Заряница» - «Выйду на улицу»
Вед:
Нижегородский край Керженецкая земля, здесь в 45 году началось строительство торфопредприятия. Строительство жилого района поселка началось в  1946 м, строились бытовые здания, росло население поселка. _____  – это не просто цифра это душа пос. Железнодорожный его жители. 
Вас дорогие друзья сегодня пришла поздравить с праздником
 Глава администрации Керженецкого сельского совета

Вед:
В сумасшедшем беге нашего времени  такие праздники,  как небольшие остановки в пути, где можно не на бегу,  а с чувством, от души сказать друг другу самые важные - добрые слова. А доброе слово как говорят в народе даже денег дороже,  тем более что слова эти,  от самых юных и талантливых…
Вас поздравляют 
 Концертный номер: И.Третьяков «Детство»
Вед:
Есть улицы различные
Есть жители приличные
И вроде бы обычные идут в поселке дни.
Экскурсией  по  улицам 
Кто заинтересуется.
Ведь много интересного расскажут нам они.
И все, кто собрался на этой площади сегодня,  побывают в роли краеведов.
 А за знания свои получат кусочек праздничного торта.
Викторина по истории поселка:
1.Когда начиналось строительство Керженецкого торфопредприятия (1945)
2.Кто был первым директором торфопредприятия  (Кирилл Владимирович Анютков)
3.Сколько улиц в пос.Керженец  (7)
8.  В какие годы шло активное строительство поселка, были построены Детские ясли больница, клуб,  детский сад ( с 1949 - 1951)
Вед: 
 Как мы видим собрались здесь настоящие знатоки истории родного Российского края. 
А раз так…принимайте еще один подарок.
Со словами простыми
Неизбывно тепла
по вечерней России эта песня плыла
Концертный номер анс. «Заряница» - «О Русь малиновое поле»
Вед:
Россия…Бескрайни твои просторы, удивительны заветные уголки твои,  что для каждого зовутся малой Родиной. Путешествуя  по родному  поселку,   просто необходимо совершить экскурс в историю.  Тем более что 2006 - год юбилейный. В 1935 стуком колес возвестил о себе  первый узкоколейный паровоз,   а уже  в  1936 году были построены пути широкой колеи от станции Киселиха до территории Торфосклада. 
70 лет минуло с той поры. И 55 лет прошло с момента принятия решения о строительстве поселка транспортников. Известна даже дата принятия этого решения: « 16 мая 1951 года на партсобрании этот вопрос был поставлен Сергеем Павловичем Кузьминым. Обращение это  не осталось без внимания. Были выделены денежные средства – строительство поселка началось!» 
  Экскурс в историю совершен, и возвращаясь в настоящее время,  мы вновь принимаем поздравления   на сей раз от  …
Бывшего   Начальника  Горьковского транспортного управления
Павла  Васильевича  Клочкова (может не быть)
Председатель ситникововского поселкового совета  Золотова  Валентина Николаевна
 ( вручаются цветы, подарки. выступающие уходят)

Вед:	
 «Трудом заслуженный почет» -  так можно сказать о людях, своим трудом прославивших свою малую родину. И сегодня мы с гордостью называем их имена. 
(Подниматься труженики звучит музыка  им вручаются цветы)
Машинисты:
1.Семен Семенович Басков   ( Семен Семенович поднимитесь пожалуйста)
2.Владислав Александрович Громилов 
3.Анна Петровна Подковырина 
4. Иван Васильевич Большедонов 
5.Слесарь по ремонту двигателей  тепловозов Михаил Яковлевич Грозных 
Труженики транспортного управления:
6.Зеленцова Александра Ивановна
7.Быстрова Наталья Дмитриевна
8.Щенникова Зоя Васильевна
9.Полякова Мария Васильевна
10.Нестерова Анна Васильевна
11.Мамаева Юлия Григорьевна
12.Сергачева Мария Степановна
13.Кудрина Галина Ивановна
14.Сутягина Ольга Ильинична
15.Лисина Антонина Васильевна
16.Кокорева Анна Васильевна
17.Лосева Клавдия Сергеевна
18.Семенычева Анна Якимовна
19.Дворянинова Екатерина Александровна
20.Волкова Ефросинья Степановна
21.Золина Елена Романовна
22.Дворянчикова Татьяна Ивановна ?
23.Корнишина Екатерина Ивановна 
24.Шмелева Валентина Даниловна 
26.Докукина Роза Михайловна
25.Рыженкова Полина Михайловна.
За все что сделано, за все что пройдено, поклон вам низкий. 
Пусть радость  прибудет в ваших сердцах от добрых пожеланий и хороших  песен!
Концертный номер Третьяков И.  «---------------»
Вед:
Три главных обязанности есть у человека -  посадить дерево, вырастить детей и построить дом.
И если бы жизнь ставила оценки то на отлично сдали этот жизненный экзамен почтенные и уважаемые жители  поселка.  Именно к таким людям относится  Рыженкова Полина Михайловна. Всю свою жизнь проработала на одном месте. ее трудовая книжка имеет только  одну запись.  Стаж ее   работы  в транспортном управлении не много не мало,  а 48 лет. Ее знают и ценят в поселке . 
Мы  продолжаем экскурсию и следующей нашей остановкой станет совет ветеранов пос.Железнодорожный. И мы приветствуем его председателя 
Кирилину  Нина Сергеевну


Муз тема.
Вед:
На долю этих людей выпала самая тяжкая ноша- война.
В 1941-м  практически все мужчины  поселка ушли на фронт. Их места заняли женщины.
«Все для фронта все для победы» - известный нам лозунг был не просто словами  для людей того времени. Трудились  в тылу,  что бы помогать фронту всем чем могли.
Далеко пролегли фронтовые дороги,  по которым мужественно прошагали наши деды и прадеды.  73 жителя поселка Железнодорожный не вернулись с полей сражений. Многих участников ВОВ уже нет с нами. Светлая им память!
Ну а тем,  кто ныне здравствует низкий поклон!
(Ветераны  подниматься звучит музыка  им вручаются цветы)
Это ветераны Великой Отечественной Войны 
1.Екатерина Васильевна Васильева
2.Ольга Алексеевна Лесина
3.Сергей Алексеевич Лисин
4.Татьяна Васильевна Михайлова
5.Степан Васильевич Масягин
6.Михаил Иванович Семериков
7.Александр Ефтифьевич Рукавишников
8.Александр Евсеевич Сметанин
9.Григорий Федосеевич Николаев
10.Хионея Григорьевна Рябова
11.Григорий Алексеевич Лаптев
12.Варсонофий Васильевич Курилов 

1.Семен Семенович Басков
2.Анфиан Гаврилович Душечкин
3.Иван Григорьевич Жигалов
4.Михаил Александрович Напылов
5.Иван Иванович Михайлин
6.Михаил Петрович Спирин
7.Сидор Иванович Семериков
8.Николай Иванович Тарасов
9.Василий Прохорович Фомин
10.Михаил Петрович Шабаршов
11.Андрей Васильевич Чернышов
12.Николай Михайлович Самойлов
13.Мария Дмитриевна Сосунова
14.Петр Леонтьевич Лотушкин
Дорогие ветераны примите наши поздравления с Днем поселка. Будьте здоровы и счастливы, живите долго на радость внукам и правнукам!
«Мир во всем мире» -  хрупкая мечта человечества. Мы идем к ней после долгих воин, что бы вновь не совершать ошибок. Сегодня вас пришел поздравить  Участник Чеченских событий
Награжденный орденом мужества Александр Сергеевич Комлев
Слово Участнику Чеченских событий
Александру Сергеевичу Комлеву(?)

Вед: Подарки и наши добрые пожелания. ( вручаются подарки. выступающие уходят)

Ветеранам всех войн посвящается эта песня
Концертный номер анс. «Заряница» - «Русский парень»
Вед:
Думаю все выше спетое по праву можно отмести к этому уникальному человеку, которого мне    хотелось бы отметить особо.  Васонофий Васильевич Курилов  - известен в поселке  не только как ветеран ВОВ,  но и  как  активист, организатор. Я скажу больше -  идея возрождения Дня Поселка принадлежит именно ему. Так что главному идеологу праздника ваше спасибо выраженное в бурных овациях и наши подарки!
 ( Ветерану в зале вручаются подарки.)

				Концертный номер: О.Юданова «Не жалей»
Концертный номер: О.Юданова «Просто лето»

Вед:
Вы удивитесь, но  оказывается, в пос. Железнодорожный  процветает и здравствуют «Государство в государстве». А как еще можно назвать крепкие  семьи,  которые  живут по законам – любви и согласия уже более 50 лет!? «Золотые юбиляры » 2006 года супруги: 
Фоминых Владимир Иванович и Лидия Ильинична, мы приглашаем вас к микрофонам.
				(«Золотые юбиляры» выходят на сцену)
Вед:
Это крепкая и дружная семья. В 55 году была  их свадьба. На поселке Владимира Ивановича знают,  как заместителя начальника транспортного управления, бывшего секретаря  парт организации, Лилия Ильинична – бывший  начальник планового отдела 
Вырстили2 сыновей , 4 внуков (2 внука,2 внучки)

Еще одними «Золотыми юбилярами » 2006 года являются   супруги
Тарасовы Тамара Дмитриевна и Николай Иванович

Свою золотую свадьбу они отметили в мае месяце.
Тамара Дмитриевна работала медсестрой  Николай Иванович  киномехаником 
Воспитали  сына.

1.Уважаемые,  юбиляры,  поделитесь секретом семейного счастья ?
2.Какие чувства помогали вам в супружеской жизни?
				(ответы)
У вас сейчас есть уникальная возможность  вспомнить первый свадебный вальс.
Пригласить друг друга на танец.
Концертный номер А. Попков «И нисколько мы с тобой не постарели»
(Золотые юбиляры танцуют медленный танец. По окончании танца остаются на сцене)
Вед:
Ну а эта пара только начинает совершать первые шаги счастливой семейной жизни, и я представляю вам «Молодые  семьи» 2006 года
 Юрия и Светлану Спириных.
А так же Андрея и Ольгу Вишвяковых  
В каком месяце вы поженились? Это всего лишь зеленая свадьба.
Скажите вы счастливы?
А вы Уважаемые золотые юбиляры?
Ну а когда все счастливы – есть место добрым пожеланиям.
У этих пар все еще впереди. 
От зеленой свадьбы до золотой, от золотой до коронной, а это 75 лет и  далее  -  много счастливых лет. Так что всем миром вновь пожелаем: «Совет вам счастье да любовь!»
Вручение подарков
( вручаются подарки пары  уходят)
Эти аплодисменты, подарки и замечательная песня вам! А также всем кто живет в согласии много лет или делает только первые шаги супружеской жизни. 
Концертный номер: анс. «Заряница»  -   «Молодка»
Вед:
Другие,   но не менее значимые  «достопримечательности»,  недавно появились в поселке.  Оказывается за 2005-2006 года в поселке появились на свет  40 новорожденных.  На непонятном языке младенчества с миром разговаривает самые маленькие жители.
 Знакомьтесь  Витенька Плетнев и его родители папа Иван и мама Ирина.( Д.р 4 июля)
2.Катя Яримчук  с родителями Романом и Натальей.( 18 июля)
Вопрос к родителям скажите почему дали своим детям именно такие имена?
(Ответы Виктор с лат Победитель
Екатерина с греч Чистая)
Вручение подарков
Вед:
Прошлое и будущее поселка конечно же  в детях. 
Пусть растут они на радость родителям,  пусть дела их станут гордостью односельчан.


В продолжении детской темы скажу  творческих и талантливых натурах.
Сегодня в их руках карандаши и альбомы,  а завтра быть может холсты и кисти настоящих мастеров. На выставке детского рисунка были представлены работы
1____________________________________________________
2____________________________________________________
3.____________________________________________________
4____________________________________________________
5._____________________________________________________
6____________________________________________________
 7_____________________________________________________
8___________________________________________________
9___________________________________________________
10____________________________________________________

Этим  ребятам мы хотели бы вручить вот это вкусное мороженое.


Вед:
Пос. .Железнодорожный  благоустроены окрестности  его. Именно на ______улице по мнению компетентного жюри находится самый красивый палисад. Надо сказать, что по всему поселку своими умениями в области садоводства  и цветоводства, трудолюбия и аккуратности славятся  Колесникова Лидия Романовна с ул. Центральнаой,  Петрова Нина Алексеевна с ул Октябрьской  
Крылова Софья ?с  ул.Озерная
Кузьмина Жанна Александровна- и Кленина Наталья  - с ул. Энтузиастов 
Козина Галина Александровна  с Восточной 
А на ул Новостройка целая галерея чудо-палисадников авторами ее «экспонатов» являются 
Большакова Галина Михайловна;  Клочкова Ирина Николаевна ; Гуляева Вера Ивановна Людмила Васильевна Смирнова. 
Но лучшим все таки был признан палисад

Давайте пригласим  победителей на сцену.
Вручение подарка
Думаю самым лучшим подарком для творческого человека,  конечно будет являться творчество земляков. Принимайте же поздравления от Ситниковского ДК. Для вас поет Жасмин
Концертный номер: «Жасмин»  – песня ?
Пять чувств природа нам  придумала
Но мы бесчувственны без чувства юмора
И этому в подтверждение юмористическая зарисовка. Марина Ефимочкина?
Концертный номер «Сказ о наговорной водице»
Ну а сейчас пофантазируем и в одно мгновенье окажемся в жарких восточных странах,  где танцуют весьма зажигательные танцы!
Концертный номер – «Дина» «Восточный танец»
А сейчас из жарких стран предлагаю вам вернуться я к Российским  берегам.
Говорят «Сколько на свете хозяюшек столько и рецептов»  Наши российские хозяюшки своими умениями в области приготовлений блюд изысканных да кушаний искусных славятся по всему миру. В числе  знатных российских хозяюшек и мастерицы пос.Железнодорожный. Специально  к этому празднику испекли они пироги да караваи, что бы ребятню местную угостить да народ удивить.
На «круг почета приглашаются» номинанты престижной премии «Хозяюшка – 2006»
_____________________________
_____________________________
			(хозяюшки с пирогами на подносах и рушниках выстраиваются в ряд на сцене)
Вот они наши хозяюшки и вот оно наше компетентное жюри – наши зрители. Предлагаем вам пирогов с пылу с жару отведать. Уважаемые хозяюшки а вам предстоит народ угостить да к нам сюда вернуться.
		(Хозяйки идут к зрителям угощают их пирогами, )
Концертный номер. анс «Заряница» -  «Российская Семеновна»
Уважаемые зрители пироги отведали? А теперь поаплодируйте все кому пироги понравились!
Аплодируйте громче у кого пирог был  самый вкусный ! 
Жюри оценило по достоинству ваши старания и умения – как говорят в таких случаях победила дружба! И вот вам наши дружеские подарки!
Вручение подарка

Концертный номер. анс «Заряница» -  «Есаул»




Концертный номер. анс «Заряница» -  «Калина»
Концертный номер. анс «Заряница» -  «Дружба»
Есть города центральные
Весьма много квартальные
Но не о мегаполисах
Прослушали  рассказ
Ведь нам милее местные
Поселочки окрестные
Сегодня речи лестные 
О жителях о вас!
Пройду по Привокзальной я
По Северным и Дачной я
На улице Октябрьской я постою в тени
Садовая, Восточная, Зеленая, Центральная
Есть Новостройка, Плосково – такие вот они!
Такие вот они улицы поселка Железнодорожный. Такие вот они …аплодисменты от жителей пос.Железнодорожный!
				( звучат аплодисменты)
Нам не дано предугадать, когда мы встретимся опять. Быть может, годы пробегут
однообразьем докучая, и мы увидимся случайно всего на несколько минут…
А может быть наоборот. Но,  впрочем,  незачем гадать, чего потом произойдет.
Пора концерт нам завершать,  но  верю встретимся опять!

Автор: Садкова Л.Ю.

----------


## Lena65

Пожалуйста вышлите кому уже прислали материалы ко Дню города. Плиз:wink:  Скоро и у нас подготовка в полном разгаре начнётся.  maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Кристина12031986

> *irinata*,
>  отправляю  Вам  кое-что. Правда,там  больше  про  сельские  Юбилеи,но  если  есть  фантазия  и  желание,переделать  на  свой  лад  нетрудно.:wink: 
> Копировать  всё  сюда  слишком  много,кому  нужно  будет - вышлю  архивчиком  меньше  1 мб.:smile:


Здравствуй, Элен! Вышлите мне пожалуйста  архивчик  сценариев про юбилеи, очень надо! За ранее большое спасибо!
kisa33goroh@mail.ru

----------


## lenet71

И я присоединяюсь к просьбе получить архивчик. Спасибо.
lenet71@gmail.com

----------


## Любитель05

Элен, помогите пожалуйста и мне. День  города - дипломный праздник.

----------


## Любитель05

Элен, помогите пожалуйста ,вышлите материал по празднику города, очень нужен .дипломная работа. Заранее благодарна.
alenushka0502@mail.ru

----------


## Михалыч.

> но за то малое время, что пребываю на форуме - убедилась, что вы одна из самых грамотных профессионалов МАССОВОГО, ЗРЕЛИЩНОГО действа. Дальнейших творческих удач и благодарного зрителя!


И я такого мнения. Спасибо! Тамбов-Вы молодцы!!!

----------


## Irenka-da

Прошел еще один День города! Огромное спасибо форумчанам за полезные подсказки, выкладываю программу и сценарий торжественного открытия праздника. Этот день у нас связан с Днем строителя, потому что девиз города, в котором много предпритятий строительной направленности, "Искитим - город, строящий города!"



Сценарий 
официальной церемонии открытия Дня города Искитима.
«Мир тебе под солнцем, город искитим!»

07.08.2010.                                                                                                16-00

Сцена украшена баннерами, возле задника на спецподставке «Книга свершений» (2м. на 2м.) 

Фанфары возвещают начало праздника.

ПРОЛОГ:

Н а фанфарах стихотворение:

Звуки фанфар, в небо взлетая,
Светлую радость несут до земли,
Нам долгожданный сигнал возвещает:
Праздник пришел в Искитим!

Хореографическая зарисовка на сцене «Марш строителей» 

(как только танцоры выстроились в коридор выходят Строевичок и ведущие)

С - Добрый день уважаемые гости!

О - Здравствуйте счастливые жители самого красивого города на земле….

С - Который сегодня отмечает свой 293 день Рождения!!!!!!!!!!! 

О - С праздником!!!!!!!!!!   

С - Все есть в нашем городе, есть история, есть настоящее, а будущее создается жителями Искитима и недаром про наш город говорят «Город трудяга»

О - Сегодня Искитим празднует двойной праздник - день рождения и День строителя!

С – Собственно, именно профессия строителя, стала для города градообразующей и вдохнула новую жизнь в «Город, строящий города» 

Неба синь, и солнце золотое,
Речек гладь люблю я неспроста.
Я родился здесь, и я горжусь тобою,
Милый город мой, родина моя.

О - Встает рассвет над городом игриво,
И к облакам взлетает синий дым.
Теперь мой город стал еще красивей,
Мир тебе под солнцем, Искитим!

С - Сегодня на празднике для жителей и гостей города,  мы представляем книгу «Свершения года», в которой отображены самые значимые и яркие события.

Фанфары!!!              Строевичок показывает на книгу. 


1 страница «Мир тебе под солнцем, город Искитим!»

О - Для открытия праздника и поздравлений на сцену приглашаются Глава города Искитима Виктор Генрихович Пфейфер и председатель городского совета депутатов Андрей Андреевич Федотов

(муз. сопровождение на выход, строевичок уходит со сцены)

Рапорт и поздравления В.Г. Пфейфера

Поздравление А.А. Федотова 
(заканчивает речь «Флаг г. Искитима поднять»)

С - Право поднять флаг Города предоставляется Башмакову Николаю Алексеевичу – наладчику оборудования железобетонного производства, искитимского завода строительных материалов 

Музыкальное сопровождение на выход (Башмаков идет с трибун)

Фанфары  на подъем флага

 (после поднятия флага Строевичок вручает Башмакову подарок и провожает на трибуны и уходит за сцену)

Глава города: «Праздник, посвященный 293 годовщине со дня основания Искитима, считается открытым»

Фанфары -  фейерверк!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Основная часть

 2 страница     «Почетный гражданин города Искитима!»
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - За годы празднования Дня города, сложилось много замечательных традиций. Одна из таких - вручение памятного знака жителю, который много лет трудился на благо нашего города. В этом году Городским советом депутатов принято решение наградить памятным знаком «Почетный гражданин города Искитима» 

С - …………. представление

 Награждение 

С – почетным гражданам вручаются удостоверения, знак и денежная премия.

О - Сегодня на празднике присутствуют выпускники Лидии Петровны, которые пожелали поздравить свою любимую учительницу:

…………. Представление

Поздравление – уход со сцены вместе с Чичихиной


С - Для награждения памятным знаком «Почетный гражданин города Искитима» приглашаем Короткову Зою Яковлевну

…………. Представление

Награждение 

О - У Зои Яковлевны большая и дружная семья, в  которой прослеживается замечательная династия врачей с общим трудовым стажем более 160 лет, и они пришли с поздравлениями.

Выход членов семьи – поздравление – уход со сцены вместе с Коротковой

3 страница     «Горжусь я городом своим!»
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - Я вспомнила поговорку, которую придумали, должно быть, очень веселые люди: «Что нам стоит дом построить? Нарисуем - будем жить». Однако, людям строительных профессий хорошо известно, что воплощение проекта стоит многих трудов и творческих усилий. 

С - Профессия строителя - одна из самых древних. Говорят, что и Господь Бог поработал строителем, когда создавал этот мир из разнообразных стройматериалов. 

О - Труд современного строителя  - основа комфортной жизни наших людей. Вы делаете людей счастливыми! Вы сохраняете самобытность наших городов и сел, от вас зависит облик России.

С - В праздничный день город Искитим, «Город, строящий города» чествует своих героев.

О - Почетной грамотой администрации города  за добросовестный труд, большой личный вклад в развитие строительного комплекса города и в связи с празднованием Дня города награждаются:

…………. представление

Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

С …………. представление 
Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

О – …………. представление

Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

С – …………. представление

Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

О - За большой вклад в капитальный ремонт жилого фонда города и в связи с празднованием Дня города награждаются:

С - Коллектив общества с ограниченной ответственностью «Стройсити», директор Владимир Сергеевич Зарубин

Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

О - Коллектив общества с ограниченной ответственностью «Глобус Плюс», директор Валерий Федорович Алев

Муз сопровождение – награждение – уход 

С - Дорогие искитимцы! Радость нашего города сегодня вместе с нами разделяют уважаемые почетные гости:
 - министр культуры Новосибирской области Наталья Васильевна Ярославцева
- Глава искитимского района Олег Владимирович Лагода и председатель совета депутатов района Рукас Александр Никоалевич
- 
-
- депутаты областного совета депутатов
-директора и руководители организаций и учреждений города, депутаты городского совета, руководители ветеранских и общественных организаций.

О - И мы с большим уважением приглашаем на сцену Наталью Васильевну Ярославцеву.

Муз сопровождение на выход

Поздравления Ярославцевой Н.В.

С – 16 июля подписан Указ президента России Дмитрия Анатольевича Медведева о присвоении Звания «Заслуженный работник культуры России» директор Искитимского городского историко-художественного музея Самойловой Людмиле Михайловне


О – …………. представление

Поздравление: Пфейфер, Федотов, 

О - Подарочный сертификат предоставлен салоном Ларисы Блиновой

 Поздравление – Ярославцевой	

Самойлова и Ярославцева уходят со сцены

С - Город продолжает принимать поздравления и мы приглашаем на сцену депутатов областного совета: 
- Владимира Федоровича Гончарика (он вручает грамоту), 
- Сергея Ивановича Канунникова, 
- Бориса Васильевича Прилепского, 
- Людмилу Ивановну Чуркину.

Муз сопровождение на выход

Поздравления

Все уходят со сцены

- «Вальс» - исп. ансамбль «Экспромт» - ДК «Родина» (без объявления)

----------


## Irenka-da

4 страница     «65-летию Победы посвящается»
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - 2010 год освящен знаменательной датой 65-летия Победы советского народа в ВОВ. Все послевоенные поколения свято чтут память о тех,  кто погиб, преклоняются перед теми, кто выжил и посвящают Победе тысячи мероприятий как по всей стране, так и в  новосибирской области.

С - Большим по значению событием стал всероссийский фестиваль народного творчества «Салют Победы». Наш город принимал зональный этап этого фестиваля и по итогам занял почетное 3 место. 

О - 3 место завоевало районное управление внутренних дел в областном конкурсе, который тоже проходил в нашем городе. Дипломом отмечена программа г. Искитима на фестивале «Салют Победы» среди детей и юношества.  
С - Одним из лучших назван образцовый коллектив хореографический ансамбль «Вернисаж» с постановкой «Птицы белые», которую мы посвящаем всем ветеранам с глубокой благодарностью.

 Композиция - «Птицы белые»

О - Вы наверно, замечали, что, несмотря на несхожие индивидуальные музыкальные пристрастия, военные и патриотические песни любят  и поют люди самых разных возрастов. Есть в этих песнях необыкновенная щемящая искренность, затрагивающая главные струны души.

С - Сегодня мы еще раз почувствуем, как дороги нам эти песни. Для вас поет Дипломант городского фестиваля патриотической песни 2010-  Сергей Данков.

Песня «Письмо»

5 страница  «Мы сердце детям отдаем!»    
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - 2010 год по Указу президента России был объявлен годом Учителя.
Учитель особая профессия, ведь нет ни одного человека, который бы не вспоминал своих любимых преподавателей, наставников, воспитателей, 
И неудивительно, ведь, прежде всего мы все  чьи-то бывшие ученики и воспитанники.

С - Поэтому сегодня вам, дорогие учителя, наши признания и поздравления. И мы просим подняться на сцену начальника управления образования администрации города - Прасолову Ольгу Анатольевну 

Поздравление

О - На приятную череду награждений приглашаются:
- …………. представление
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон – награждение

О - (во время награждения) – всем замечательным педагогам и просто красивым женщинам в подарок цветы и сертификаты на парикмахерские услуги от салонов «Виктория» рук. Анна Кузьмина, «Зайди к Наташе» рук. Нина Александровна Панфилова, и салона «Ангел» рук. Виктория Ромадинова  

С –…………. представление 
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон- награждение

О - …………. представление
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон- награждение

С – …………. представление

Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон- награждение

О – …………. представление
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон- награждение

С - …………. представление 
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон- награждение

О - Уважаемые педагоги, вас приветствуют выпускники 2010 года:
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон

Поздравление выпускников

Выпускники уводят со сцены учителей
Музыка «Мой учитель» - фон

 Прасолова и ведущие  уходят за кулисы 

Хореографическая композиция «В коробке с карандашами»

В конце танца выходит Знайка:

Всем привет! Меня узнали? Книжку про меня читали?
Постарайтесь, угадайте, как зовут меня, я……..? 

С криком выбегает Незнайка: 
Знайка, Знайка! А что это у вас здесь случилось? Землетрясение что ли? (увидел книгу) 
Ого-го!!!, у вас, наверное, книготрясение! 

Знайка:
Да ты что, Незнайка, какое еще книготрясение? Не выдумывай, просто на праздник спешат первоклассники всех школ города.

Незнайка: Что такое школа?

Знайка: Как тебе ответить?
Это то - куда спешат по утрам все дети.
Если семь, то в самый раз, собираться в первый класс!

Незнайка: что такое первый класс?

Знайка: Как тебе ответить?
Это то, где ты узнаешь обо всем на свете:
О таблицах умножения, о глаголах и сложеньях,
Про планеты, про моря, про то, что круглая земля.

Незнайка: Ого!!! Надо посмотреть на тех ребят, которые хотят в школу!

Знайка: А вот и наши первоклассники!

музыка «Школа+» - выход ведущих

ПАРАД ПЕРВОКЛАССНИКОВ 

С - Мы приветствуем будущих отличников школы № 1, № 2, № 3, № 4, №5, № 8, № 9, № 11


О - Дорогие ребята, уважаемые родители, вас приветствует начальник управления образования администрации города - Прасолова Ольга Анатольевна

Приветствие

С - В руках у ребят первые школьные принадлежности – эти приятные подарки всем первоклассникам предоставили депутат областного совета депутатов Борис Васильевич Прилепский, исктимское отделение партии «Единая Россия», индивидуальные предприниматели Пыряев Александр Иванович, Ромадинова Виктория Владимировна, Казаченко Александр Михайлович
О – я предлагаю всем первоклассникам сказать взрослым за подарки, громкое «Спа-си-бо». Три – четыре

Дети отвечают.

Знайка:
Мы дадим вам всем советы, их мудрей и проще нету.
Утром рано просыпайся, хорошенько умывайся,
Чтобы в школе не дремать, носом парту не клевать!

Незнайка:
Не дразнись, не зазнавайся, в школе всем помочь старайся.
Зря не хмурься, будь смелей и найдешь себе друзей.

Вместе: Все, дружок, нас не забудь. До свиданья, в добрый путь!

музыка «Школа+»

Уход первоклассников, Прасоловой, знайки и незнайки.


6 страница  «Семья - начало всех начал!»  
 (страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - Есть у нас у всех любимые слова,
Но всех любезней слово "здравствуй"
Искитимская семья,
Ты живи и царствуй!
Счастливой будь, пока душа жива!
Да здравствует твой мир, который греет солнце!

С - Во все века семья была истоком любого народа, хранительницей традиций и обычаев. И по сей день именно семья является непременным условием сохранения и процветания нации. 

О - Сохраняя традиции народа, традиции города в этот праздничный день мы чествуем счастливые семейные пары: 
Переславцевы Тамара Дмитриевна и Владимир Евментьевич - отметившие 55 лет супружеской жизни!!!

Песня на выход «Поздравляем» 

С - Супружеская чета Ерёменко -  Ольга Геннадьевна и Сергей Викторович – 35 лет совместной жизни!!!

Песня на выход «Желаем»

О - Для торжественных поздравлений мы приглашаем на сцену заместителя начальника отдела ЗАГС Искитимского района - Наталью Николаевну Кузьминых.

Поздравление  (вынести памятные адреса и свечи)

С - Мы встречаем  Ирину и Евгения Щегловых, стаж семейной жизни 1 час! Аплодисменты молодоженам!!!!!!

Марш Мендельсона 

Поздравление молодых, вынести подарки всем семьям

О - подарки семье Переславцевых  предоставлены искитимским механическим заводом, рук. Григорий Васильевич Власов 

С – для семьи Ерёменко подарки предоставлены искитимским отделением страховой компании «Россгострах» рук. Аторкина Валентина Васильевна

О – молодой семье Щегловых подарки вручаются от  страховой компании «Россгострах», ООО «Д-моторс» рук. Джураев Роман Хусейнович

С – и всем трем парам замечательные семейные портреты от индивидуального предпринимателя Сергея Васильевича Порох – фотостудия «Рисующий свет» и цветы. 

Все уходят со сцены -  муз сопровождение

О - В прошлом году в День  города состоялась свадьба у Татьяны и Максима Арещенко, которых жители города дружно поздравляли на этой сцене. В 2010 году в семье произошло пополнение. Сегодня мы вручаем маленькой Елизавете подарок от ООО «Д-моторс» рук. Джураев Роман Хусейнович, с наилучшими пожеланиями здоровья, расти умненькой и красивой на радость маме с папой.

Муз сопровождение - выход – вручение - уход

7 страница  «Пусть в вашем доме счастье живет!»
 (страницу переворачивает Строевик)

С – Ольга, ты любишь  сказки?

О – Конечно, и люблю и даже верю, в жизни, как и в сказке, всегда должен быть счастливый финал, а почему ты спрашиваешь?

С – Поскольку день рождения это всегда сказка, сегодня у нескольких молодых жителей Искитима, исполнится заветное желание и они будут счастливы!

Домовёнок (появляется из-за книги):
О каком-то счастье все мечтают,
А о моем существовании и не подозревают.
А я, между тем, нужный такой,
И кличут меня Кузя-домовой.

О – Сказка ожила…, здравствуй Домовенок Кузя!

Домовенок: и вам не хворать!

С - Как ты, вовремя, появился, к нам сейчас придут новоселы помоги им построить свое счастье в своем доме! 

Домовенок: Чтоб в доме счастливо всю жизнь прожить 
С домовым – то, надобно дружить!

О – вот вы и познакомитесь и подружитесь!

Домовенок: эх, хорошо бы они в дом котенка принесли, им не скучно и мне забава.

С – всем котят не обещаем…..  (кошечка выносит поднос с ключами)

О – ну вот, когда все приметы счастливой жизни соблюдены мы переходим к торжественной церемонии и приглашаем на сцену Главу города В.Г. Пфейфера

С (пока идет глава) - в целях Реализации закона Новосибирской области «О защите прав детей» и жилищных прав детей – сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей, не имеющих своего жилья, Администрацией города Искитима в 2010 году приобретено 9 квартир, за счет средств  областных субвенций в размере более 7 млн. рублей.


 О – приглашается …………. представление 

Вручаются ключи от собственного жилья, цветы и сертификаты на косметические услуги от компании «Орифлейм»
(награждение, автограф)

С – мы предлагаем всем получившим ключи, оставлять свой автограф на память в книге «Свершения года»


Домовенок подает фломастер и подводит каждого к книге и провожает со сцены


 О - …………. представление 
(награждение, автограф)

С - …………. представление 
(награждение, автограф)

О - …………. представление
(награждение, автограф)

С - …………. представление 
(награждение, автограф)

О -…………. представление. 
(награждение, автограф)

С - …………. Представление

Ответное слово 

Муз сопровождение

Все уходят со сцены


7 страница    «К единству народов через культуру!»
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О - В этом году хлебосольная искитимская земля дважды принимала областные национальные фестивали: фестиваль татарской культуры «Сабантуй» и 15 сибирский фестиваль национальных культур, в котором участвовало более 600 человек 18-ти национальностей. 

С - Яркие, колоритные и незабываемые впечатления оставили эти события в сердцах многих горожан. И мы рады, что сегодня можем еще раз вспомнить лучшие моменты.

О – Ансамбль корейского танца «Госан», национально-культурной автономии корейцев НСО

«Барабаны»

С - Солист танцевального ансамбля Ингушского общественного культурного центра «Вайнах» Колоев Абуязит -  «Лезгинка»


О – Народный коллектив, эстрадно-хореографический ансамбль «Экспромт» ДК «Родина г. Бердск  «Варенька»


ансамбль «Госан»   (микрофоны)


8 страница   «Самые, самые, самые!»
(страницу переворачивает Строевик)

О – день рождение для каждого человека это очередной этап жизни, а для целого города  - подведение очередных итогов

С – сегодня Глава города уже рапортовал жителям Искитима о важных свершениях, которые произошли со Дня города 2009 года по сей день.

О – Нам хочется еще немного похвастаться и доказать что мы – «Самые, самые, самые!». Итак:

С – В 2009 году в городе искитиме появился на свет ребенок – богатырь вес 5 кг, рост 58 см.

О – самым редким именем, которым называли мальчиков в 2009 – 2010 годах стало имя Анатолий, женское Алла и Анфиса

С - Любопытное новшество появилось в родильном доме Искитима – в выписной комнатой на большой телевизионной панели транслируется весь процесс пеленания и сборов. Новый процесс выписки из роддома большинство и самих молодых родителей, и их родственников восприняли «на ура».
О – Открыта новая трасса для соревнований среди радиоуправляемых моделей внедорожников, подобной которой, в Новосибирской области не существует. Трасса оборудована всем необходимым: трамплины, крутые повороты и вышка, с которой спортсмены управляют своими автомобилями. Теперь трасса будет постоянно действующей для соревнований самого разного уровня. 
С – Виктор Кулинеков на первенстве России по легкой атлетике поставил личный рекорд в прыжках в длину – 7 м.
О – еще один рекорд на первенстве России поставил Сергей Литвинов в забеге на 1000 м – 10,04 сек.
С – Введены в строй здания магазинов по улицам Логовая 24, Индустриальная 52/б, здание гостиницы Нагорная 16, завершено строительство автозаправки в Южном микрорайоне.
О – в городе зарегистрированы 411 предприятий, из них ОАО «Искитимцемент» создано в октябре 1934 года и самое молодое предприятие ООО «Термолэнд» - в июле 2006г.
С – кстати, об искитимском цементном заводе: за 75,5 лет цемента произведено 96 978 423 тонны. Заводчане произвели интересные подсчеты – если пересыпать весь произведенный цемент в вагоны, а в одном вагоне 70 тонн, то получится состав длинною 20 088 км. От Искитима до Москвы этот состав можно поставить 7 раз, а Луну по экватору опоясать дважды.
О – А еще там трудятся дружные семейные династии, чей общий трудовой стаж тоже является рекордным – семья Баранчиковых - 550 лет, династия Поселовых – 300 лет, династия Колесниковых 192 года.
С – Город Искитим является одним из рекордсменов новосибирской области по количеству мостов -  21 мост, старейший из них открыт в 1960 году, а самый новый в июле 2010 года.
О – И это все мой город!
Стихотворение  «Мой город» читают Соня и Артем Черкасовы.
Песня «Россия» исп. Е. Пономарева
Фанфары!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

С и О – С днем рожденья, лучший город на земле!

Фанфары!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Сразу представить следующий блок и первый номер (после номера – остальную программу)

----------


## Irenka-da

а это наш план:

Программа
 праздничных мероприятий, посвященных Дню города 
«Мир тебе под солнцем, город Искитим!»
07.08.2010.

13-00 – Торжественный молебен в Храмах города

Музей:
12-15 – Презентация книги О. Пономаревой «Еще не вечер»
12-00– выставки: «Город мастеров», «Цветочный вернисаж»

ПКиО им. Коротеева:

14-00 – 16-00 – Экологическая акция «Чистый город – хорошее настроение»

14-00 – 16-00 – Городская акция «Здесь Родины моей начало»

спортивная площадка:

14-00 – сеанс одновременной игры в шахматы
14-50 – турнир по быстрым шахматам, шашкам
15-00 - финал первенства г. Искитима по пляжному волейболу

малая сцена (возле памятника Коротееву):

12-00 – 16-00 – Турнир юных велосипедистов «Мы будущее»
конкурс ползунов, развлекательные программы для детей, презентации праздничных агентств, магазинов и т.д. итоги турнира  юных велосипедистов, акции «Поздравительная открытка городу»

15-00 – 16-00 – программа духового оркестра ГУВД НСО (у сцены), подведение итогов смотра–конкурса среди садовых участков, акции «Здесь Родины моей начало»

большая сцена:

16-00 – 17-30 – Торжественное открытие праздника «Горжусь я городом своим!»

17-30 – 18-30 – программа творческих коллективов г. Искитима и р/п Колывань «Искитиму. С любовью»

18-30 – 19-00 – конкурс «Самая спортивная жена»

19-00 – 19-15 - показательные выступления спортсменов (бокс, дзюдо, РБИ, тайский бокс, каратэ-фудокан, художественная гимнастика, киокусинкай
19-15 – 19-20 – награждение по итогам конкурса «Самая спортивная жена»

19-20 – 19-50 – программа творческих коллективов УО 

19-50 – 21-30 – программа творческих коллективов города «Славный город Искитим»

21-30 – 23-00 – программа приглашенных коллективов 

23-00 – фейерверк.

----------


## Irenka-da

http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1008/7e/ae7331d99b9e.jpg

http://s08.radikal.ru/i181/1008/b1/0183ecaca6fc.jpg

http://s50.radikal.ru/i128/1008/3b/97b4d3157614.jpg

http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1008/4e/579779ca0da0.jpg

----------


## лана 9

Ведущий: Добрый день, Ясиноватая!   
Ведущая: Мы приветствуем вас, гости нашего города!

Ведущая:
Когда желтеют тополя,
И в парках поселится осень,
Ясиноватая моя, твой праздник
Нам  сентябрь приносит.

Ведущий:
И пусть другие города
Красивее, больше, известней…
К тебе стремятся поезда
И город оглашает песня!
Ведущая:
В исполнении ансамбля школы искусств «Кольорові промінці» звучит  гимн  города на  стихи Ивана Листунова, музыка Василия Слободянюка  «Ясиноватая моя»
Ведущий:
 Одна из добрых традиций в Ясиноватой  празднование Дня города, праздника яркого, значимого, общего — одного на всех.
Ведущая:
Этот праздник мы всегда отмечаем с особой любовью. Ведь нельзя не любить место, где родился и живёшь, учишься, работаешь, создаёшь семью и воспитываешь детей.
Ведущая:
Слово городскому голове    (выступление)



Лицо любого города — это его люди, их поступки и достижения. И нам есть чем гордиться. Благодаря талантам и трудолюбию ясиноватцев наш город развивается и расцветает, становится только моложе, светлее и красивее. 
Ведущий:
Люблю я город, где живу,
Он для меня родник живой;
Здесь дети, внуки-все со мной,
И те, кого уж нет, нашли покой.
Судьбы дорога  в этот город
Меня когда-то привела,
И решила, что останусь
В Ясиноватой навсегда.

Ведущая:
Сегодня на нашем празднике люди, которыми поистине гордится наша – ветераны войны и труда. 
Ведущий:
1.	Грамотами награждаются:




Номер подарок для ветеранов песня в исполнении 
Ведущая:
Есть города и богаче и краше
Но ты в моем сердце такая одна.
Цвети,             , как молодость наша,
Чтоб вечно гордилась тобою страна.
Люди в истории города 






Ведущий:
За личный вклад в социально-экономическое развитие города и в связи с -летием города, награждается  (марш)
В этом день особенно хочется отметить людей, которые  пишут историю нашего города, нашего края своим  самоотверженным ежедневным трудом. 
1.	Грамотами награждаются:
За значительный вклад в социально-экономическое развитие города и в связи с празднованием Дня города:
-  
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Наградить грамотой городского совета за активное участие в общественной жизни города:
- 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Наградить грамотой городского совета за активное участие в общественной жизни города и воспитание подрастающего поколения: 



____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ведущая:
Благодарноственными письмами  








Ведущая:
С годами город молодеет,
И, верю я, преодолеет
Он все преграды на пути,
И будет лучшим в Украине!
 Ведущий: ЦЕННЫМИ ПОДАРКАМИ 
Ведущая:
Наш город на зоре проснется
Как будто в самый первый раз,
Пусть городу хватает солнца,
Пусть городу хватает нас.
  Дарья Пахолко «Жютем»
Эпизод «Подведение итогов благоустройства  »
Он: Дорогие друзья, все вы знаете, как называется наш город?
Она: А кто назовет  громче всех. (Кричат) Молодцы! 
Не найдёте нигде по свету
Среди сотен иных городов
Лучше нашего, где рассветы
Улыбаются в окна домов!
Мы город свой с любовью украшаем,
Чтоб чисто и уютно было в нём.
Ведь мы одна семья, семья большая,
Пусть хорошеет наш любимый дом.


Ведущая:
Один мудрый человек сказал: „Любое здание без фундамента быстро разрушится. Любой дом без доброго хозяина быстро разорится”. 
Ведущий:
За образцовое состояние домов и придомовых территорий в номинациях награждаются
1.1.«Лучший дом» 
•	1-е место 
•	2-е место –
•	3-е место –
•	1.2.«Лучший двор» 
•	1-е место – 
•	2-е место –
•	3-е место–
•	1.3. «Лучшая улица»
•	1-е место –
•	2-е место -
Поздравляем  награжденных, для вас звучит песня  в исполнении 
____________________________________________________________
«Золотая свадьба» золотые свадьбы фон «Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой»
Ведущая:
 Семья.
Ведущий:
Семья 
Ведущая:
Такие  даты празднуют не часто
Но коль пришла сей	день встречать пора
Мы от души желаем много счастья
А с ним здоровья бодрости добра
Так будьте впредь судьбой хранимы
В день вашей свадьбы золотой
Желаем вам любви и мира
Души извечно молодой.
Мы поздравляем Ваши пары, желаем крепкого здоровья, счастья, понимания, терпения и конечно любви. Скажите, пожалуйста, что принято говорить в день свадьбы? ГОРЬКО, ГОРЬКО. 

Подарки: __________________________

Ведущая:

Пусть Бог подарит вам здоровья,
А дети окружат любовью,
Пусть будет ваш вечер уютным,
Как когда-то было утро.

Ведущий:

Помните, что вам на белом свете
в этот деть признанья свои шлют
поздравляют вас и взрослее и дети
даже песни в вашу честь поют
  - лауреаты  Областного конкурса семейного творчества  
Дуэт 

Эпизод «Молодая семья» (трек Свадьба)
Ведущий:
Сегодня на нашем празднике есть не только пары со стажем, но и молодые, только начинающая свой жизненный путь, семьи.
Он: 	Две судьбы соединились в два кольца 
	Чтобы были неразлучны их сердца 

Она: 	Две дороги навсегда в одну сплелись 
	Чтобы вечно продолжалась наша жизнь.
Она: свадьба это рождение семьи, это праздник для двоих
Он: А двое решили  соединить свои судьбы  именно в этот день, чтобы их радость  разделил весь город.
Давайте познакомимся Карина и Вячеслав  поздравление, вручение подарка
дружка Екатерина, дружок Михаил

Ведущая:
Надеты кольца золотые,
стоит в свидетельстве печать,
Ну что супруги молодые,
Вам в этот вечер пожелать,
Живите в мире, дружбе, ласке.
Не забывайте первых встреч.
И КОЛЬЦА ТЕ, ЧТО НА РУКИ НАДЕЛИ,
Сумейте, до конца сберечь!
Вас поздравляет городской совет.
Ведущий:
Передает поздравление и  свадебный салон «Милена» торгового центра «Валери».
Свадебный салон «Милена» лучшие вечерние и  свадебные  платья  Свадебный салон «Милена» любезно предоставил вечерний  наряд для нашей ведущей.
Ведущая:
Полюбуйтесь, как прекрасен
Город наш родной!
Не увидите нигде вы
Красоты такой!
Солнце ласково сияет,
В небе голубом.
Мы о городе любимом
Звонко песню пропоём!
Ласковое солнышко светит надо мной.
Тихо просыпается город мой родной.
Новый день с улыбкою ожидаю я,
Ждёт меня мой детский сад и мои друзья!
Припев:
Город мой, молодой
Самый лучший и родной.
Поздравленья принимай,
Хорошей и расцветай!
Славный день рождения встречает город мой.
Счастья мы ему желаем и любви большой!
От улыбок радостных на улицах светлей
Вместе с нами песню напевайте веселей!





Награждение призеров творческого конкурса 
      «Мой город - мой дом и судьба»
Авторитетное жюри назовет победителей среди мастеров народного творчества по жанрам.
 На выставке были  представлены лучшие работы  мастеров-умельцев: живопись, вышивка, флористика и т.д.

15-00 Заставки

Есть у нас посредине Донбасса
Перекресток железных дорог,
 Здесь простой и прекрасен как ясень
Вырос наш небольшой городок.
Ему  шепчут веселые ветры
Бесконечные песни свои
И бегут ,все бегут километры
Во все веси донецкой земли.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

В день рожденья самый лучший в мире город
Не жалеет радости своей
Цвети, -----------------!
И радуй всех людей! 
_____________________________________________________________

Город наш, город мой,
Ты прекрасен собой!
Мы с тобою едины в судьбе:
Здесь любовь и друзья,
И без них нам нельзя.
Песню сердца мы дарим тебе.



Городок наш Донецкого края,
Не сказать, что велик или мал.
Мы радушно сюда приглашаем
Приезжать, кто еще не бывал!


Город мой, молодой
Самый лучший и родной.
Поздравленья принимай,
Хорошей и расцветай!
Славный день рождения встречает город мой.
Счастья мы ему желаем и любви большой!
От улыбок радостных на улицах светлей
Вместе с нами песню напевайте веселей!

Пусть время год за годом мчит, 
Забудутся ненастья;
--------------- спешит,
На крыльях лет вперед летит
Туда, где мир и счастье!
_________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________                               

С праздником вас дорогие наши
как в Донбассе у нас кажуть - хай щастить
и пусть дом ваш будет полной чашей
чтобы каждый мог удачу обрести.

Последний пламень алого заката
В зрачках утонет, захлебнувшись тьмой,
И ночь на небесах уже распята,
Прекрасен в самоцветах город мой!
И пусть история города своими корнями уходит в далёкое прошлое, искренне верю: День города  останется доброй традицией на долгие годы. 
От всей души желаю всем жителям города счастья и благополучия! Пусть наш город всегда остаётся теплым и уютным домом, который хранит наши семьи, дарит спокойствие и радость! 
Добрых вам свершений, мира, новых надежд и планов. Счастья и благополучия каждому дому, каждой семье. С праздником, дорогие земляки!

----------


## Васютка

Выкладываю стихотворение, к сожалению не знаю автора. 
....... район-
Среднерусская местность!
Зеленеют леса, золотятся поля...
Он ещё не обрёл мировую известность,
Но для нас  этот край - дорогая земля.
Здесь живёт красота, в каждом времени года,
На а главное было и будет всегда -
Это  жизнь и дела трудового народа,
Чем  силён наш район, чем Россия горда.
Наш район носит славное имя,
Здесь мы любим, страдаем,живём.
Здесь сливаются юность с веками седыми.
Процветай, наш район, хорошей день за днём!

----------


## кузнечик

слава спасибо за сценарий

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сценарий празднования Дня п. Рамонь/площадь/*
                                                                                   9.05.09г.

От памятника воинам, погибшим в годы Великой Отечественной войны, праздничная колонна движется к памятнику С.И.Мосину.
Возложение цветов к памятнику С.И.Мосину 
Колонна приближается к РЦКД Посещение «Рамонского вернисажа».
Колонну встречает группа барабанщиц, и, став во главе ее, направляется к площади.
Представители администрации и гости посещают «Рамонское подворье»

*ОТКРЫТИЕ.*

Звучат позывные .Выход ведущей.
•	Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
•	Сегодня мы отмечаем самые торжественные и всенародно любимые праздники: День поселка Рамонь и День Победы!
•	Праздничные мероприятия открылись торжественным приемом ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, затем состоялся митинг у памятника воинам, погибшим в годы войны и возложение цветов к памятнику Героя Советского Союза Тутукова Петра Тихоновича и  к памятнику изобретателя трехлинейной винтовки Мосина Сергея Ивановича. В настоящий момент идет открытие  литературно-художественной выставки «Рамонский вернисаж», которую сегодня вы сможете посетить в течение дня. Через несколько минут состоится открытие творческой площадки «Рамонское подворье» и начнется главное торжество на нашей сцене.

Звучит отбивка

Праздничная музыка. Выход участников театрализации

Добрый день, дорогие рамонцы и гости нашего поселка!

С праздником вас!

Посмотрите вокруг: какая красивая сегодня наша Рамонь!

И это не случайно- ведь у нее сегодня День рождения!

А сколько же лет исполнилось нашему поселку?

394 года!

И мы от всей души поздравляем нашу Рамонь 
С днем рождения!

Поют куплет и припев песни *«Живи, Рамонь»*

Звучит патриотическая мелодия

Мы, юное поколение рамонцев, знаем и чтим историю родного края.
Совсем юная Рамонь стояла на рубежах защиты Руси от татаро-монгольских набегов.

В свои 80 лет Рамонь прославилась строительством первых военных кораблей.

В 264 года Рамонь впервые приняла у себя чету Ольденбургских.

А в 326 лет она со слезами на глазах провожала своих сыновей на Великую Отечественную войну.

В 330 лет Рамонь праздновала со всей страной День Победы.

А сегодня мы, как и вся Россия, отмечаем 64-ю годовщину этого великого праздника!

Около 16 тысяч наших земляков ушло воевать с немецкими захватчиками.
Из них в мае 45-го только 7 тысяч вернулось домой.

11 уроженцев Рамонского края стали Героями Советского Союза.
Ветераны Великой Отечественной сегодня, на нашем празднике- самые почетные и уважаемые гости!

Страницы подвига нашего народа в Великой Отечественной войне мы свято 

Помним, верим, храним!

Все мы прекрасно знаем, что историю вершат люди. 

Есть и у нашей Рамони имена, которыми она по праву гордится.

Звучит ритмичная музыка

Внимание, внимание! Викторина «Великие люди Рамони»! Отвечаем все вместе!

Имя известной сказительницы

Анна Куприяновна Барышникова!

Селекционер с мировым именем

Аведикт Лукьянович Мазлумов!

Знаменитый поэт

Дмитрий Веневитинов!

Владельцы рамонского дворца

Ольденбургские!

Царь, который начал в Рамони строительство первых военных кораблей

Петр 1-й!

Изобретатель русской трехлинейной винтовки

Сергей Иванович Мосин!

А сколько лет со дня рождения ему исполнилось в этом году

160 лет!

Мосинская винтовка по праву признана шедевром оружейного дела.
Она целое столетие стояла на вооружении русской армии и честно служила простому солдату.

Мы, юное поколение рамонцев, должны быть достойны славы своих великих земляков!

Именно в наши руки отдано будущее родного края!

А это - не только высокая честь, но и большая ответственность!

Поют куплет *«С тобой твои друзья»*

Участники театрализации уходят

Дорогие друзья! Вас приветствует глава Рамонского муниципального района  __________________________________________-Выступление.

*Вручение премии имени С. И. Мосина*

Звучит отбивка
•	Мы начинаем церемонию награждения «Премия имени Сергея Ивановича Мосина»
•	Знаменательно, что сегодня она проходит в год 160-летия со дня  его рождения.
№ ДЕФИЛЕ БАРАБАНЩИЦ•	Премия имени Сергея Ивановича Мосина вручается ежегодно согласно решению администрации района и Совета директоров гражданам за высокие достижения в культурной, спортивной, образовательной и научной деятельности.
Звучит мажор. Выход приглашенных
•	От имени лауреатов слово предоставляется 
_____________________________________________________________
Выступление.

•	Дорогие друзья, для вас звучит песня в исполнении вокального ансамбля «Сударушка» ДК п. ВНИИСС.

*№ «ТЫ ЖИВИ, МОЯ РОССИЯ»*
*
Церемония награждения «Человек года».*

Звучит отбивка

•	Дорогие друзья, наш праздник продолжает церемония награждения «Человек года». Ежегодно это звание присуждается гражданам за высокие достижения  в различных сферах нашей жизни.
•	Для проведения церемонии награждения на сцену приглашается глава администрации Рамонского муниципального района ______________

Мажор. Выход награждающего.

. Награждение.

Поздравительная речь приглашенного

•	В завершении  церемоний награждения  разрешите еще раз поздравить всех,  кто получил сегодня награды на нашем празднике и пожелать крепкого здоровья, счастья и новых свершений на благо нашего района!

•	Для вас звучит «Песня о Рамони» в исполнении Татьяны Калининой . Аккомпанирует народный ансамбль «Сказ».

*№ «ПЕСНЯ О РАМОНИ»*

*Итоги районного конкурса по благоустройству
«Улицы района обустроим вместе»*

Звучит отбивка.

•	Стало уже доброй традицией проводить накануне нашего праздника районный конкурс «Улицы района обустроим вместе».
•	Для награждения победителей конкурса мы приглашаем на сцену заместителя главы администрации Рамонского муниципального района, начальника отдела по строительству, архитектуре и ЖКХ ___________________________________________________

Звучит мажор. Выход приглашенного

•	Подведение итогов конкурса проводилось по нескольким номинациям.

Номинация «Самое благоустроенное поселение».
Номинация «Чистая улица»
Номинация 
«Самая благоустроенная территория учреждения/предприятия».
Номинация «Открытие года»

Поздравительная речь награждающего

•	Мы от всей души поздравляем всех, кто сегодня признан лучшими в деле благоустройства нашего района. 

•	В подарок для вас звучит песня «Чистые пруды» в исполнении Александра Дочкина.

*№ «ЧИСТЫЕ ПРУДЫ»*

•	Дорогие друзья, на этом праздничная программа, посвященная Дню Победы и Дню п.Рамонь, не заканчивается. Мы ждем вас на площади в 20.00
•	Для вас будет предложена  дискотека всех поколений и работа уличных кафе. 
•	Праздничный салют состоится в 22.00.

----------


## wert266

[QUOTE=Рамоновна;2756790]А какие номинации?
У нас как-то давно номинации проводили разные герои: Медицина- Айболит, ЖКХ-Домовой, Молодые семьи- Ангелочек, Сельское хозяйство- Земля, Промышленность- Робот. Сценария, к сожалению, не сохранилось

Рамоновна, отличная идея!!! Большое спасибо за подсказку. У нас к выборам надо провести мероприятие  "Людина року" (человек года) Номинации - лучший учитель, врач, воспитатель, и т.д. Собираюсь воспользоваться Вашей подсказкой. Жаль, что сценарий не сохранился.

Может у кого нибудь есть  похожие сценарии? Буду благодарна за помощь!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Толстячок

> У нас была величальная району, но уже исполняли, ищем что-то свежее.


lesyanew,извените за беспокойство, но мне очень нужна песня "Величальная". Если вас не затруднит сбросьте мне ее пожалуйста по этому адресу: galina14lk@rambler.ru

----------


## lesyanew

*Толстячок*, смотрите здесь http://vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=42094

----------


## Толстячок

*lesyanew*, lesyanew, большое спасибо за ссылочку, только я туда никак попасть немогу. Буду очень благодарна если Вы вышлете этот материал мне на почту.
Заранее благодарна.
galina14lk@rambler.ru

----------


## Толстячок

Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам за их материалы,это такое подспорье в работе! Сдесь выставлены сценарии празднования юбилея города, района, поселка, а я предлагаю вам сценарий праздника улицы - а именно юбеля дома. Может кому то пригодится. У нас праздники улиц и юбилеи домов проходят на ура. Вот сценарий одного из них.
С Ц Е Н А Р И Й
юбилея   дома  № 4   ул. Севастопольская 
«В кругу соседей и друзей!»
До начала праздника звучат веселые песни: «Есть улицы центральные», и др.  Звучат фанфары выходит ведущая.

ВЕД:  Добрый день дорогие друзья! Коллектив Дворца  культуры им. Владимира Сосюры поздравляет  всех жителей дома № 4 с юбилеем! Праздник – этот  не обычный, в нашем городе стало на одного юбиляра больше. Дом – это наша судьба, судьба наших детей и внуков. 45 лет назад, ваш дом,  справил новоселье; 32 счастливых семьи получили ключи от квартир и прожили в  нем  не один десяток счастливых лет.  Сегодня, мы поздравляем  всех жителей дома № 4 с этим замечательным праздником!
                       С днем рожденья, с юбилеем,
                       Поздравляем сообща!
                       Пусть здоровьем стены дышат,
                       Половицы не трещат.
                       В этом доме спится сладко,
                       Много в нем живет семей,
                       Пожелаем в дом достатка,
                       А жильцам счастливых дней!  

Уважаемые жильцы дома № 4 для вас звучит музыкальный сувенир в исполнении 
Анны Долженко  «Кв1туча Укра1на»

ВЕД: Дорогие друзья! Наш праздник сегодня проходит при поддержке Головы постоянной комиссии по вопросам социальной политики молодежи и спорта Лисичанского городского совета Сергея Владимировича Дунаева. 
   Сегодня у вас праздник уважаемые жители дома № 4, а в праздники принято принимать поздравления.
     Дорогие юбиляры!
         Примите наши поздравленья,
         Частичку нашего тепла,
         Желаем вам, здоровья, счастья,
         На многие и многие года!
  Для вас поет  Елена Ростягаева
 «Любит не любит»

ВЕД: Хочу, друзья, сейчас сказать о том,
         И думаю, не разойдусь в оценке с вами.
         Что сердце человека – это дом.
         Дом со своими четырьмя углами.

       Как-то один мудрец сказал: «Любое здание без фундамента быстро рушиться. Любой дом без доброго хозяина быстро разориться». Но, я уверена, что с вашим домом это не произойдет никогда, потому, что у вас есть замечательная хозяйка – это Ваша управдом – Раиса Викторовна Бовкун. Я с большим удовольствием предоставляю ей слово.

ВЕД: Дорогие жильцы, дома № 4, вас поздравляет с праздником Валентина Гейдур
«Осень золотая»
«Запевай земляки»

ВЕД:  Уважаемые друзья, дом – это одна  дружная семья, в горе и радости. И мы  хотим, чтобы счастливых дней было побольше, а хмурых поменьше.
          Улицы, дома… Они как люди, имеют свою биографию, которая неразрывно связана с биографией тех, кто живет в этом доме. И давайте поближе познакомимся с людьми, которые живут в доме № 4.
         Дорогие юбиляры в вашем доме живут героические люди, которые в грозные годы Великой Отечественной войны встали на защиту нашей Родины и не щадя себя завоевали Победу. Эти люди живут рядом с вами – это ветераны Великой Отечественной войны, участники боевых действий:  Галина Ивановна Степанникова, Валентина Матвеевна Ивонина и  Василий Иванович Аверин. Уважаемые ветераны поклон земной Вам, за ваш ратный подвиг, за мирное небо, за счастливое детство наших детей, которое вы нам подарили. 
        Подарки  любезно предоставлены Головой постоянной комиссии по вопросам социальной политики молодежи и спорта Лисичанской городского совета Сергеем Владимировичем Дунаевым. 

       Живут нешумно ветераны, для них награда тишина.
       Еще гудит осколком рваным в их сердце адская война.
       Им ночью вспомнится такое, что жар души не затушить.
       Но тем, кто жив, не в униженье, а в уваженье, как сыны –
       За их и мудрость и терпенье, мы низко кланяться должны.
Для вас поет Татьяна Варенье
«Огонек»
ВЕД: Не так давно мы  отметили 65-ю годовщину освобождения г. Лисичанска от  фашисткий захватчиков, и мы желаем Вам, дорогие ветераны, крепкого здоровья и кавказского долголетия и примите в подарок  песню в исполнении лауреата фестиваля украинской песни Юрия Николаева
«За Победу!»

ВЕД:  Дорогие юбиляры, мы  продолжаем знакомиться с выдающимися людьми, которые живут в вашем доме. Великая Отечественная война — это не только успешные атаки, бомбардировки, разведка... Они немыслимы без хорошо организованного тыла, обеспечивающего армию всем необходимым: вооружением, боеприпасами, обмундированием, питанием, средствами передвижения и так далее. Не зря говорят: «Из одного металла льют медаль за бой, и медаль за труд». Давайте вспомним  тех  людей, которые своим трудом помогали приближать Победу над фашистскими захватчиками. В колхозах, на заводах и других предприятиях страны трудились не покладая рук на ровне со взрослыми  и подростки. Их помощь была неоценима. Среди них были и ваши соседи – это Лидия Михайловна Аверина, Мария Егоровна Емельянова, и  Галина Васильевна Куценко, которую мы поздравляем с 80-ти летним юбилеем!
 Эти теплые слова и подарки для вас уважаемые ветераны

Седая бабушка моя,
Хоть ты бодра и весела
И молода твоя душа,
Коснулась и тебя война.
Девчушкой маленькой была,
Когда нагрянула она.
Лишила деда и отца
Тебя проклятая война.
Но, ты упорна, шла к Победе,
Окопы рыла, хлеб растила, 
И на заводе у станка стояла ты,- девчонка та…
И вот сегодня, здесь, сейчас  -
Хотим сказать тебе, родная -
За подвиг твой, за ратный труд, –
Сердечное тебе -  Спасибо!

ВЕД:   Для вас, милые женщины, звучит песня  в исполнении Раисы Бовкун и Юрия Николаева
«Мы эхо»
Дорогие юбиляры, с праздником вас поздравляет Ирина Ромашова
«Володенька»
Для вас поет в/а «Каприз»
«Верба»
«Вечерок»

ВЕД: А мы продолжаем перелистывать страницы биографии людей живущих в доме № 4. 
      26 апреля 1986г. этот день в истории нашего народа отмечен знаком беды. Авария на Чернобыльской АЭС  жестоко напомнила, что люди еще не освоили ту могучую энергию, которую сами вызвали к жизни. Память, Чернобыльской катастрофе не заживающей раной остается в душе нашего народа. Дорогие друзья, в вашем доме живет  самоотверженный человек,  который  принимали участие в ликвидации аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС – это Евгений Игоревич Очеретенко.
       Все подарки  любезно предоставлены Головой постоянной комиссии по вопросам социальной политики молодежи и спорта Лисичанской городского совета Сергеем Владимировичем Дунаевым. 

Уважаемый Евгений Игоревич для вас поет Ольга Костюк
«Переп1лочка»
«Не пускала мене мати»

ВЕД:  Уважаемые жильцы дома № 4, под крышей вашего дома живет много замечательных людей и среди них, нам хотелось бы, особенно выделить семью педагогов, которые отдали большую часть своей жизни воспитанию подрастающего поколения. Это ветераны педагогического стажа – Григорий Иванович и Александра Прокофьевна Грушевские.
А так же мы хотим поздравить Григория Ивановича с 80-ти летним юбилеем!
    Дорогие Александра Прокофьевна и Григорий Иванович для  вас звучат эти теплые слова

Сколько весен уже пролетело!
Этих лет нам не остановить,
А для Вас основным было дело –
День за днем ребятишек учить.
Пусть в Ваш дом не заглянет ненастье
И болезни дорог не найдут.
Мы желаем здоровья и счастья!
И спасибо за добрый Ваш труд!

ВЕД: Для вас поют лауреаты международного фестиваля «Слобожанский Спас» женской вокальный ансамбль «Чар1вниця». Само название коллектива говорит само за себя, звонкие и мелодичные голоса этих женщин приворожили не одно мужское сердце нашего города. 
«Бабье лето»
«До свиданья дорогой»
 ВЕД: Уважаемые юбиляры, примите в подарок музыкальный сувенир в исполнении Ларисы Мусенко
«Зачарован1 слова»
«Хочу быть любимой»
«Макарена» - танец

ВЕД:  Дорогие друзья, а мы продолжаем экскурс в биографию людей, которые живут в доме № 4. Уважаемые юбиляры в вашем доме живет не мало ветеранов труда. Это заслуженные люди, которые работали на предприятиях нашего города, ими по праву гордится наш Лисичанск!  Эти люди живут  в вашем доме – это Надежда Петровна Котова, Виктор Петрович Бовкун, Александр Ильич Щербинин.
Подарки  любезно предоставлены Головой постоянной комиссии по вопросам социальной политики молодежи и спорта Лисичанской городского совета Сергеем Владимировичем Дунаевым. 
Уважаемые ветераны труда,  для вас  звучат эти пожелания
                   В судьбе все было –
                   И любовь и счастье.
                   Без этого и жизни не понять,
                   Но вы в работе настоящий мастер.
                   И этого теперь уж не отнять!

Для вас поет Юрий Николаев
«Бесконечная любовь»
«Колдовское озеро»

ВЕД: Дорогие друзья, вас поздравляет с праздником очаровательная, обаятельная  женщина, а по совместительству ваш домоуправ - Раиса Бовкун!
«Осень» - исп. Раиса Бовкун
«Целый год»  - исп. Р.Бовкун

ВЕД:  Дорогие друзья, дом – это одна большая и дружная  семья! А в каждой семье есть свои будни и праздники. Есть они и в вашем доме, уважаемые жители дома № 4. Мы сердечно поздравляем с 70-ти летним юбилеем Голышеву Надежду Степановну! А также мы еще раз поздравляем с 80-ти летним юбилеем  Григория Ивановича Грушевского и Галину Васильевну Куценко!
Эти теплые слова звучат в ваш адрес
                          Есть у метких французов
                          Золотые слова:
                          «Если б молодость знала,
                          Если б старость могла».
                          Но бывает участок в середине пути
                          Когда опыт и сила
                          Могут рядом идти.
                          Этот возраст счастливый
                          Сочетает в себе
                          Два хорошеньких слова:
                          «Еще» и «Уже».
                          Так что жить в это время
                          И легко и приятно:
                          Вам еще все доступно,
                          Вам уже все понятно.
                          Пусть будет так:
                          В семье – любовь,
                          В работе уваженье.
                          Успехов, радости во всем,
                          И чуточку терпенья.
                          И желаем поскорей 
                          Встретить сотый юбилей!
Для вас поет Наталья Апухтина 
«С днем рожденья»
«Ты снишься мне»
Дорогие юбиляры, с праздником вас поздравляет Анна Долженко
«На семи ветрах»
«Venus»

ВЕД: Уважаемые жители дома № 4, ваш дом  повидал не одну веселую свадьбу. И сегодня мы хотим поздравить Любовь Ивановну и Ивана Трофимовича  Полтавских с золотой свадьбой!

Полстолетия прошли
Вы по жизни рядом,
Свято, честно пронесли.
Чувства, как награды.
На пути большой любви-
Значимая веха.
К золотой черте пришли,
Прошагав полвека!
Уважаемые Любовь Ивановна и Иван Трофимович, для вас поют Валентина Гейдур и Юрий Николаев
«Наше л1то»
«____________________» - исп. Марина Жданова
«____________________» - М.Жданова
ВЕД:  Пусть счастье в ваш заходит дом, 
           Пусть будет жизнь полна успеха, 
           Пусть будет вам легко от смеха 
           И от любви тепло кругом!
        Дорогие  друзья! Подошел к концу наш праздник. И я думаю, что он удался на славу. Нам хотелось сегодня, чтобы вы пообщались друг с другом, забыли обо всех своих заботах и невзгодах, получили заряд бодрости и веселого, праздничного настроения.  Удалось ли нам этого достичь – судить вам. Здоровья, счастья, благополучия и удачи. 

Звучит фонограмма песни  «Мы желаем счастья вам»

----------


## Рамоновна

> С Ц Е Н А Р И Й
> юбилея   дома  № 4   ул. Севастопольская 
> «В кругу соседей и друзей!»


Юбилей дома-слышу впервые. Мне понравилось, интересная идея.

----------


## гунька

*Толстячок*, 



> esyanew, lesyanew, большое спасибо за ссылочку, только я туда никак попасть немогу. Буду очень благодарна если Вы вышлете этот материал мне на почту.
> Заранее благодарна.


Я надеюсь, Леся на меня не обидится, потому что на ВКМ, куда она дала вам ссылочку, надо регистрироваться. Я комплектик, выложенный Лесей (спасибо ей большое) загрузила сюда. http://webfile.ru/4878817
Скачивайте!

----------


## Натник

*гунька*, Аленка, файла нет! перезалей, пожалуйста!

----------


## гунька

нАТУСИК, ПЕРЕЗАЛИЛА.

http://webfile.ru/4878816

----------


## Рамоновна

*СЦЕНАРИЙ 
праздника, посвященного 45-летию Рамонского муниципального района
*
Позывные.-45-летию Рамонского района посвящается…

*Фильм о Рамонском районе*

*ОТКРЫТИЕ*

Звучит «Время, вперед!»/•	Барабанщицы- играют вступление 
Звучат стихи:
Время чеканит шаг
Меряя жизни сроки
Славным большим делам
Подводит черту в итоге
Время-союз мгновений
Время - судьбы набат
Время увидеть завтра
И посмотреть назад
•	«Полянка» - танец с красными полотнами

Агитбригада «Мы-рамонцы!»
•	-Добрый день, рамонцы!
•	-Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости!
•	-В этот зал нас собрал замечательный праздник:
•	-Рамонскому району- 45 лет!
•	-Именно 45 лет назад Указом Президиума Верховного Совета РСФСР от 3 ноября 1965 года был образован Рамонский район
•	-45 лет… Наверное, это очень короткий срок в масштабах веков и тысячелетий. 
•	-Но даже за это время в нашем районе произошло столько событий, что можно написать целую книгу.
•	-И мы сегодня вместе с вами будем писать ее страницы.
•	-Книга  расскажет нам о становлении района и его центре - поселке Рамонь.
•	-В ней будет написано о том, как наш район вместе со всей страной переживал новые преобразования, как он обрел свое лицо и место в новой жизни.
•	-Одну из последних глав книги, рассказывающей о нынешних достижениях и успехах Рамонского района, вы только что видели на экране.
•	- А героев этой главы вы увидите сегодня на нашей сцене. Это люди, которые своим добросовестными трудом на протяжении многих лет прославляют Рамонский район.
•	-Внимание, внимание! Рамонский район в цифрах!
•	-В Рамонском районе более 31 тысячи жителей.
•	-69 населенных пунктов
•	-1 городское и 15 сельских поселений
•	-2 научно-исследовательских института
•	-23 предприятия агропромышленного комплекса и 77 крестьянско-фермерских хозяйств.
•	-8 организаций жилищно-коммунального сектора
•	-32 образовательных учреждения
•	-54 объекта культуры
•	-30 лечебных учреждений
•	-180 объектов торгового и бытового обслуживания населения
•	-санаторий общероссийского значения и 20 баз отдыха
•	-аэропорт
•	-За каждой из этих цифр стоит добросовестный и честный труд жителей нашего района. Мы по праву гордимся их делами и достижениями.
•	-В этой книге есть глава об исторических личностях, которые прославили рамонскую землю. 
•	-Это хозяйка рамонского дворца - Евгения Максимилиановна Ольденбургская!
•	-Знаменитый поэт - Дмитрий Веневитинов!
•	-Изобретатель русской трехлинейной винтовки - Сергей Иванович Мосин!
•	-Известный зоолог, геораф и путешественник – Николай Алексеевич Северцов
•	-Знаменитая сказительница - Анна Куприяновна Барышникова!
•	-На страницах книги мы обязательно расскажем о тех, кто внес весомый вклад в становление нашего района.
•	-Это первый руководитель района, Почетный гражданин Рамонского муниципального района - Бураков Петр Пантелеймонович!
•	-Первый председатель исполкома районного Совета народных депутатов – Тупикин Николай Антонович
•	-Селекционер с мировым именем - Аведикт Лукьянович Мазлумов!
•	-Заслуженный учитель школы РСФСР, краевед, именем которого названа одна из улиц Рамони – Николай Владимирович Ильинский!
•	-Руководитель колхоза-миллионера «Путь к коммунизму», Герой социалистического труда, кавалер трех орденов Ленина – Михаил Владимирович Батухтин.
•	-Первый редактор районной газеты «За урожай»- Адаменко Михаил Аркадьевич
•	-Главный врач центральной районной больницы – Асеев Илья Тихонович
•	-Художник, автор памятника Мосину- Ефанов Эдуард Пантелеймонович
•	-Поэт, член Союза писателей – Самойлов Виктор Иванович
•	-Мы, молодое поколение рамонцев, должны быть достойны славы своих великих земляков!
•	-Именно в наши руки отдано будущее родного края!
•	-А это - не только высокая честь, но и большая ответственность!
•	-Мы все сделаем для процветания нашего района!
•	-И сегодня с этой сцены, от всей души, мы говорим:
•	-С днем рожденья, Рамонский район!
Звучит песня.
Агитбригада уходит.

Звучит позывной. Мелодия.
Ведущие идут из глубины сцены на авансцену, читая стихи:
Среднерусская местность!
Зеленеют леса, золотятся поля...
Он ещё не обрёл мировую известность,
Но для нас этот край - дорогая земля.
Здесь живёт красота, в каждом времени года,
На а главное было и будет всегда -
Это жизнь и дела трудового народа,
Чем силён этот край, чем Россия горда.
Наш район носит славное имя,
Здесь мы любим, взрослеем, живём.
Здесь сливаются юность с веками седыми.
Ты прекрасен, Рамонский район!

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!

С праздником вас!

На сегодняшний День рождения собрались все те, кому дорог наш район, его традиции и история. Мы рады приветствовать всех вас в этом зале!

Звучит отбивка. Ведущие подходят к трибуне-книге.
Дорогие друзья, сегодня, в день 45-летия, мы вспоминаем прошлое, говорим о настоящем, мечтаем о будущем нашего родного края.

Перед нами - раскрытая Книга о Рамонском муниципальном районе. Ее страницы рассказывают нам не только об истории, добрых делах, больших свершениях, но и о главном богатстве – наших людях.

Сегодня с этой сцены в адрес рамонцев будут звучать слова пожеланий и поздравлений.

Слово для открытия праздника предоставляется главе администрации Рамонского муниципального района –-----------------------------------------------
Мелодия на выход.
Речь главы.

*РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ РАЙОНА*

Отбивка. Выход ведущих.Дорогие друзья, в первой главе нашей книги мы расскажем о руководителях района.
Звучит мелодияРассказ о том, кто в какие годы стоял во главе района

Сегодня в этом зале присутствуют представители славной плеяды руководителей нашего района. Мы просим подняться на сцену:

Звучит мелодия. Руководители выходят по одному, 
им вручается сувенир, благодарственное письмо и цветы

Ответная речь
Дорогие друзья, мы благодарим вас за многолетний труд и весомый вклад в дело процветания Рамонского района. Просим вас занять свои места в зрительном зале.

Спускаются в зал
Дорогие друзья, вас приветствуют вокальный ансамбль «Сударушка» и народный ансамбль «Сказ»
*№ «Ты живи, моя Россия»*
Слово для поздравления предоставляется ______________________________

Выступление представителей от области. Награждение.


Звучит отбивка
Дорогие друзья, мы думаем, что вы согласитесь с тем, что Рамонская земля богата трудолюбивыми, добросовестными и талантливыми людьми. Именно они своим трудом вписывают в нашу книгу яркие и светлые страницы.

Сегодня на эту сцену поднимутся те, кто своим самоотверженным и честным трудом не раз доказал преданность и любовь к родной земле.

Лучшие люди нашего района будут удостоены знака «За заслуги перед Рамонским районом».

*ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ НАГРАЖДЕНИЯ

ОРГАНЫ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ВЛАСТИ, МЕСТНОГО САМОУПРАВЛЕНИЯ И СИЛОВЫЕ СТРУКТУРЫ.
*
Звучит отбивка
Вторая глава нашей книги повествует  о работе органов государственной власти  и органов местного самоуправления и о работниках силовых структур.
Звучит мелодия
В нашем районе более десятка учреждений являются проводниками государственной политики на местах. 
Именно благодаря этим организациям жители Рамонского района ощущают себя как неотъемлемую часть Российской Федерации, чувствуют государственную поддержку  и заботу во многих вопросах жизни.

Реализацию государственной политики на местах призваны осуществлять органы местного самоуправления, на которые возложены нормотворческие и исполнительно-распорядительные функции.

Сегодня в состав Рамонского муниципального района входят 1 городское и 15 сельских поселений.

По итогам выборов 2009 года на 50% произошло обновление корпуса глав городского и сельских поселений. В целях повышения эффективности их работы в районе ежегодно подводятся итоги по 20 критериям оценки деятельности с последующим присвоением рейтингового места и премированием победителей.

Для контроля за деятельностью государственных и муниципальных структур  в нашем районе существуют силовые органы. Их задача – соблюдение законности и правосудия, правопорядка и безопасности жизни.

Сотрудникам силовых органов, как никому, присущи верность служебному долгу, честность, справедливость и мужество. 

И в эту главу мы сегодня готовы вписать новые имена достойных граждан Рамонского района.

Для проведения церемонии награждения знаком «За заслуги перед Рамонским районом» на сцену приглашается 
______________________________________________________________

Звучит мелодия. Выход приглашенного.
На сцену приглашаются:
Звучит мажор. На сцену поднимаются номинанты. 
Работает административная группа


Речь приглашенного
Дорогие друзья, мы благодарим вас за труд. Просим занять свои места в зрительном зале.

Всех присутствующих в зале поздравляют -----------------------------------------

№ 

*АПК и НАУКА
*
Отбивка
Следующая глава нашей книги – о ведущей отрасли экономики района - сельском хозяйстве и науке, которая в нашем районе неразрывно связана с ним.
Звучит мелодияДавайте вернемся с вами на четыре десятилетия назад. На территории района- 14 колхозов и совхозов встречают ударным трудом  съезды коммунистической партии. 

На поливных площадях колхоза «Подгорное» выращиваются десятки тысяч тонн овощей. Молочнотоварная ферма является образцом организации социалистического хозяйства.

Яменский колхоз-миллионер «Путь к коммунизму» является передовым хозяйством области. Среди его наград - дипломы победителя ВДНХ, переходящие красные знамена ЦК КПСС и ЦК ВЛКСМ.


В Рамони в 1970 году начинает работать птицефабрика. На площади в 35 гектаров выращивается около 2 миллионов кур.

Наращивает объемы производства молочный завод.

Из стен Березовского сельскохозяйственного техникума ежегодно выпускается более 300 специалистов сельскохозяйственных профессий.

Большую роль в получении высоких урожаев играют 2 всероссийских научно-исследовательских института: сахарной свеклы и защиты растений.

В те годы рамонцы за труд на земле были удостоены таких наград, как Орден Ленина, Орден Октябрьской революции, Орден Трудового Красного знамени. Многие из них присутствуют сегодня в нашем зале. Это - золотой фонд района.

Сегодня стабильно работающими сельскохозяйственными предприятиями  в районе являются: ---------------------------------------

Сотрудники всероссийских научно-исследовательские институтов и сегодня совершают много научных открытий

Настало время узнать имена лучших работников агропромышленного комплекса и науки.

Для проведения церемонии награждения на сцену приглашается 
______________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________
Звучит мелодия. Выход приглашенного.
На сцену приглашаются:
Звучит мажор. На сцену поднимаются номинанты. 
Работает административная группа---------------------------------------------------------------------
Речь приглашенного
Дорогие друзья, мы благодарим вас за труд. Просим занять свои места в зрительном зале.

Для вас поет -------------------------------------

*№*


*СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО, СВЯЗЬ, БЫТОВОЕ ОБСЛУЖИВАНИЕ НАСЕЛЕНИЯ, БИЗНЕС И ТОРГОВЛЯ*

Звучит отбивкаМы открываем следующую главу нашей книги.

Звучит мелодия
Образование нашего района с новым центром – Рамонью - подразумевало не только развитие сельского хозяйства, но и создание новой инфраструктуры. 

Перед рамонскими строителями встала большая и ответственная задача: создать современный облик нашего района. Строились промышленные предприятия и фермы, сельские магазины и торговые центры, жилые дома, детские сады и школы.

Следует отметить, что наши строители умело сочетали высокое качество работы с опережением графиков сдачи объектов, и не раз рапортовали о досрочном выполнении пятилетки.

Из Рамони в самые отдаленные села потянулись радиолинии. В каждом доме теперь можно было услышать позывные «Маяка». Со временем в рамонской глубинке появились и первые телефоны. Это позволило быстро и оперативно решать многие вопросы производственной и личной жизни селян.

Создавалась и социальная инфраструктура района. Не только в Рамони, но и в крупных селах появились пункты бытового обслуживания населения. Теперь не обязательно было ехать в райцентр, чтобы отремонтировать телевизор, сделать прическу или починить обувь. 

Развивалась и торговая сеть. Буквально в каждом населенном пункте появились магазины товаров повседневного спроса. К работникам ферм и полей выезжали автолавки, организовывались вечерние базары. 

Для организации отдыха воронежских рабочих и служащих на территории района появилось более 30 баз отдыха.

Сегодня мы ушли далеко вперед.  Появились новые технологии в строительстве. Возведение объектов теперь производится при помощи современных, экономичных материалов, и в более короткие сроки.

Появилась сотовая связь и Интернет.

Гостеприимно распахнули двери новые торговые центры и салоны красоты.

Стал активно развиваться бизнес. Серьезные инвестиции вкладываются в создание придорожных гостиничных комплексов. На их территории предоставляется широкий спектр услуг, дифференцированный для различных категорий потребителя.

Меценатство и благотворительность всегда были неотъемлемой частью российского бизнеса. Поэтому рамонские предприниматели занимаются не только реализацией своих бизнес-проектов. Они оказывают весомую материальную поддержку  различным сферам экономики района.

И мы готовы пригласить на нашу сцену сегодняшних героев этой главы.

Для проведения церемонии награждения на сцену приглашается 
______________________________________________________________

Звучит мелодия. Выход приглашенного.
На сцену приглашаются:
Звучит мажор. На сцену поднимаются номинанты. 
------------------------------------------------------
Речь приглашенного
Дорогие друзья, мы благодарим вас за труд. Просим занять свои места в зрительном зале.

На сцене- образцово-показательный ансамбль «Полянка» и вокальный ансамбль «Сударушка».

*№* 

*СОЦИАЛЬНАЯ СФЕРА*

Звучит отбивка
Наш праздник продолжает следующая глава книги, в которой мы расскажем о становлении и развитии социальной сферы района.

Звучит мелодия
60-70-е годы: открыты районный краеведческий музей, детская музыкальная школа, рамонский пансионат ветеранов труда, Дом культуры п. ВНИИСС. Районная центральная больница стала много профильным учреждением. Вышло в свет первое издание книги Ильинского «Рамонь».

80-90-е годы: открыты новое здание Рамонской школы № 1 и  амбулатория п. ВНИИСС, начал принимать посетителей музей-усадьба Веневитинова. 

Первое десятилетие 21 века ознаменовано такими событиями, как открытие новой районной больницы, начало работы 3-х социально-реабилитационных  центров, открытие центра развития туризма «Жемчужина». Распахнул свои двери детский оздоровительный лагерь «Бобренок». Центральная районная библиотека принимает читателей в капитально отремонтированном здании.

Герои этой главы нашей книги - люди, профессия которых требует каждодневного проявления заботы, внимания, понимания и милосердия. Именно благодаря их душевной теплоте и целеустремленности, творчеству и добросовестности социальная сфера нашего района находится на достойном уровне.

И сейчас прозвучат имена лучших людей этой отрасли.
Для проведения церемонии награждения на сцену приглашается 
______________________________________________________________

Звучит мелодия. Выход приглашенного.
На сцену приглашаются:
Звучит мажор. На сцену поднимаются номинанты. 
Работает административная группа-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Речь приглашенного
Дорогие друзья, мы благодарим вас за труд. Просим занять свои места в зрительном зале.

Для вас -------------------------------------------

*№* 


*КОНЦЕРТНАЯ ПРОГРАММА*

Следующая глава нашей книги - музыкальная. Пусть ваши сердца наполнятся атмосферой праздника, радостью и светом.

№№№№№№№№№№№№№№№
*ФИНАЛ*

Звучит отбивка
Вот мы и подошли к последней написанной главе книги о Рамонском районе. 

Дальше - чистые страницы, которые нам вместе предстоит написать. И пусть в следующих главах будет много добрых дел, высоких достижений и новых открытий.

Пусть будет еще много таких замечательных праздников, как сегодняшний.

Пусть живет и здравствует наш район! А вместе с ним - наша большая и прекрасная Родина – Россия!

*№ Финальная песня «Россия моя»*

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ, кто выставлял материал в этой теме!!!

----------


## Толстячок

*Orsiа.* Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. На форуме культработников Вы говорили, что поделитесь материалами ко Дню города и сценариями городских праздников.( цитирую Вас:Есть много сценариев по поводу дня города и остальных праздников именно в городском масштабе, если кому-то что-то надо - перешлю. Но сразу предупреждаю - это современный стиль, где практически отсутствуют стихи. Если кого интересует - пишите) Буду очень Вам благодарна за этот материал, так хочеться провести что то новенькое, воплотить новую идею празднования городских мероприятий.
Заранее благодарна, Галина.
Мой адрес: galina14lk@rambler.ru

----------


## Толстячок

> Я надеюсь, Леся на меня не обидится, потому что на ВКМ, куда она дала вам ссылочку, надо регистрироваться. Я комплектик, выложенный Лесей (спасибо ей большое) загрузила сюда. http://webfile.ru/4878817
> Скачивайте!


 Спасибо огромное. :Tender:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Здравствуйте девочки я к вам в гости из раздела ведущих прошу помощи у меня юбилей огромного медицинского реабилитационного центра хочу провести в стиле оскара если кто-то проводил  концерт в этом стиле подскажите пожайлуста .Нужны номинации  т.к хочу делать представление так за лучшую главную роль вручается премия врачам , за роль второго плана -мед персонал  , за массовку  -?, декорации - стройгруппе и.т д , очень надеюсь  на помощь

----------


## Зарница

*ZAVCLUB*,  Валентина, я думаю вам лучше обратиться в нашем разделе в скорую помощь.Там быстрее увидят.

----------


## Зарница

Валя, может отсюда что возьмешь или навьет на какую нибудь идею. Иногда ведь только зацепочка нужна....

*Вручение Оскара или как открыть лагерь* 
_Детские и молодежные лагеря - Советы по организации детских и молодежных лагерей_ 

Очень важно интересно открыть лагерь, не правда ли? Особая роль отводится первому вечернему собранию, на котором отдыхающие знакомятся с сотрудниками лагеря. Предлагаем вам примерный сценарий такого вечера для молодежного потока. Он проходит, как кинофестиваль с вручением призов "Оскара". 

Ведущий (Он) и Ведущая (Она) 

Ведущие одеты в праздничные костюмы: Он - в смокинге с бабочкой, она - в вечернем платье. Вся обстановка должна быть очень торжественная. Присутствуют музыка, живой инструмент (барабаны, тарелки и пр.), хлопушки и серпантин. Всем номинатам можно вручать какие-нибудь призы (самодельные медали на шею или др.). 

Он: Дамы и господа!
Она: Леди и джентльмены!
Он: Мы рады пригласить вас на ежегодное вручение призов Оскара за лучшие роли в фильмах. Сегодня мы выберем лучших из лучших!
Она: Талантливейших из талантливейших!
Он: Самых знаменитых из самых знаменитых!
Она: Итак, наш торжественный вечер считать открытым!!!

(Звучит туш, или другая торжественная музыка, ведущие улыбаются голливудской улыбкой в 32 зуба). 

Он: В этом году у нас как всегда несколько номинаций. Надо сказать, что жюри особым образом отметило фильм года "Лагерь в .....". И сейчас вы узнаете, кто же получил главные призы за лучшие сыгранные роли.

Она: Оскар за лучшую режиссуру вручается режиссеру-постановщику ....!!! (директор лагеря).

Выходит режиссер-постановщик. 

Он: Скажите, что самое главное в вашем деле?
Режиссер-постановщик: Главное - написать хороший сценарий и создать классную команду! Спасибо всем! (уходит). 

Она: Сразу в двух номинациях "Лучший оператор" года и "Лучший саунд-трек" к фильму года побеждает....! (координатор и музработник). Поздравляем с победой!  Скажите, сколько вы заработали денег согласно контракту?
Координатор: Наши награды измеряются не в деньгах, а в небесных венцах.

Он: Оскар за лучшие роли в триллере получают .......... и ......... (спортинструкторы). Прошу на сцену, господа!
Она: Скажите, что делать, если слава вскружила вам голову?
Спортинструктор: Обычно я делаю такое упражнение...

Он: А теперь я приглашаю на сцену актеров, которые сыграли роли самой строгой цензуры. (проповедники)
Она: А вы любите давать автографы?Проповедники: Только в виде Библейских стихов.

Она: Приз зрительских симпатий в этом году получает ........ (ведущая рукоделия, драмкружка)
Он: Что делать, чтобы зрители вас любили?
Ведущая рукоделия: любить зрителей.

Он: А теперь на сцену приглашаются актеры, сыгравшие лучшие мужские роли в фильмах (выходят наставники, объявляются их имена).

Она: Просим также выйти актрис, сыгравших лучшие женские роли (выходят наставницы, объявляются их имена). 

Он: Оскара за лучшую трагическую роль в фильме "Клятва Гиппократа" получает Петушкова Люба (медик)
Она: Скажите, а уколы - это не больно?
Медик:

Она: Призы за лучшие комедийные роли в фильме "Хочу добавки получают" ... (называются имена, выходят повара).

Он: За лучшие роли дровосеков Оскаром награждаются... (называются имена, выходят хозяйственники с топорами, рубят дрова).
Она: Скажите, Вы долго репетировали?
Хозяйственникики: и сейчас продолжаем репетировать (разрубают поленицу)

Она: За роль водителя в фильме "Такси-2007" Оскара получает ... (водитель-закупщик)
Он: Скажите, с какой скоростью двигается ваше такси по горной реке?
Водитель:

Он: За ночную роль в фильме ужасов награждается ... (сторож)

Он: И наконец лучшими зрителями года признаны .. вы. Вы, сидящие здесь и участвующие в нашем фильме...
Она: Который будет сниматься на протяжении семи дней...
Он: ... и восьми ночей.
Она: приглашаются все!

Звучит кульминационная музыка, фанфары, фейерверки, хлопушки, серпантин.


*И вот еще что нашла на эту тему:*
В настоящее время "Оскары" вручаются по 24 номинациям: лучший фильм года, лучшая режиссура,  лучшая мужская роль, лучшая женская роль, лучшая мужская роль второго плана, лучшая женская роль второго плана, лучший оригинальный сценарий, лучший сценарий адаптация, лучшая операторская работа, лучший монтаж, лучшая работа художника постановщика/декоратора, лучшая музыка, лучшая песня, лучший дизайн костюмов, лучший звук, лучший звуковой монтаж, лучшие визуальные эффекты, лучший грим, лучший фильм на иностранном языке, лучший анимационный полнометражный фильм, лучший анимационный короткометражный фильм, лучший художественный короткометражный фильм, лучший документальный полнометражный фильм, лучший документальный короткометражный фильм.
Существуют также специальные "Оскары":

– Мемориальная награда имени Ирвинга Тальберга вручается за выдающийся продюсерский вклад в развитие кинопроизводства;

– Гуманитарная награда имени Джина Хершолта вручается персоне, так или иначе связанной с кинематографом, за выдающиеся гуманистические достижения;

– Почетный "Оскар" вручается за выдающийся вклад в развитие киноискусства и за заслуги перед Академией;

– "Оскар" за научные и технические достижения и за художественные фильмы, которым награждают фильмы, поставленные студентами киновузов США. Эти награды определяются без номинаций специально созданным комитетом Академии и вручаются вне основной церемонии.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Огромное спасибо Леночка за отзывчивость , я вот думаю может мне не заморачиваться с номинациями , а вести концерт в таком ключе - за главную роль -приз врачам , за роль второго плана медсестрам , официальный перевозчик-гараж, декорации -стройгруппа , осветители-электрики  , саундтрек-клуб , а столовая , как представить (угощает ресторан такой-то)

----------


## Халина Наталья

В прошедшем году праздновали 80-летний юбилей нашего любимого города вот что получилось
может кому пригодится!!
Сценарий
торжественного вечера, посвященного 
80-летию города Новомосковска.

КДЦ НАК «АЗОТ»
10 сентября 2010г.
16.00.
15.00.- 16.00.       У входа в ДК  играет духовой оркестр.

Торжественная часть.

16.00.- 18.00.        (Звучит фоно-ма «Позывные «День города»»).
(Занавес открывается. Свет гаснет. Опущен экран). 
(Показ фильма 10 минут).
(Поднимается экран. Полный свет. Звучит отбивка. Супер (француз) опущен.  Оформление Герб города. На сцене трибуна, радиомикрофон,2 флага).(На сцене Барабанщицы – «Дефиле, уходят за кулисы)

(Ведущий работает за кулисами)

Ведущий: Торжественный вечер посвящённый 80-летию города Новомосковска, считать открытым!

(Звучит Гимн РФ короткий)
( Далее выступление руководителей и награждение лучших из лучших)
 (Вручение муниципальных премий)
(Церемониальная группа выносит – диплом, цветы)
(Выход «БАРАБАНЩИЦ» - «ДЕФИЛЕ»,уходят за кулисы)

Праздничный концерт.

(На музыку «Дефиле», поднимается Супер (француз)
(На сцене слева оркестр народных инструментов. Задник затемнён)
(На сцене актёры Новомосковского  Драматического  театра им. В.М. Качалина). 
(Актёры работают на переднем плане).

1 блок 
РОЖДЕНИЕ ГОРОДА.

Мы не забудем вечно эту дату,
Когда со всех концов родной земли
Сюда по зову Партии в тридцатом
Народные строители пришли:
Смоленский плотник, каменщик Тамбова, монтажник Тулы, землекоп Орла. 
И город, вставший средь степи суровой
Жизнь Новою Москвою назвала.


На корпуса гляжу я восхищенно,
Не отрываю от громады глаз.
О всенародной стройке возле Дона
Сегодня наш торжественный рассказ:
- Я сам когда-то насыпал плотину,
По трапам тачки день-деньской катал.
И так порой ломала усталь спину, 
Что я Христа частенько вспоминал.
Но не стыжусь разнорабочей доли,
Боль испытав, познал я лично сам, 
Как потом просоленные мозоли
Спать не дают, тревожа по ночам.

Город – друг!
Мы встретились в тридцатом.
С той поры наш путь неразделим…
Под звездою юбилейной даты
По душам давай поговорим.
Не забыть нам как круша преграды,
Создавая ГРЭС и комбинат, 
шли на степь атакою бригады 
топоров, грабарок и лопат.
У низовья - зори  с комарами,
По оврагам бродят Шат и Дон.
Часто нас барачными ночами
Брали сны железные в полон.


Вспоминая прошлое всечасно,
Говорю с присущей прямотой:
- Мы тебя, красавец, не напрасно
Окрестили Новою Москвой!


Мелодично и влюблено
Произносим мы слова:
- Здравствуй город возле Дона,
Город  Новая Москва.
Спорит с дикими ветрами,
В небо трубами дымит,
Многотрудными делами
Он повсюду знаменит.
И мужает год от года
Как былинный Геркулес
Край химических заводов,
Край химических чудес.


Город, весною и летом зеленый,
Как не любить, если с ним мы росли,
Если родной он нам с первых пеленок, 
если он часть необъятной земли.
Если он часть дорогой нам России,
Часть, за которую ратных трудов,
Рук и сердец мы своих не щадили,
Чтобы он был краше всех городов!

(Актёры уходят за кулисы, полный свет)

1. «Край берёзовый» - исп. Марина Ращупкина, аккомп. Оркестр народных инструментов дир. С. Полунин.
2. «Уголок России» - исп. Народный вокальный ансамбль «Встреча»,хор. М. Рогачёва.

3. «Дом родной» - исп. Народный ансамбль песни «Гремяки»
4. «Цветы России» - Народный ансамбль танца «Ювентус
5. «Глаза Новомосковска» - Народный вокальный ансамбль «Зимняя вишня»,
рук-ль С. Игольницын.

(На сцене актёры Новомосковского  Драматического  театра им. В.М. Качалина). 
(Актёры застраиваются в полной темноте в середине сцены)
(На экране 1941-1945)





2 блок
ВОЙНА.

Деревья глухо дрогнули от гула.
В зенит метнулся отблеск кровяной,
Как будто в тучах молния сверкнула
И скоро хлынет ливень проливной.
Внезапно небо с треском раскололось,
Вдаль покатились глыбы тишины – 
То из укрытия властно подал голос,
Как Громовержец, грозный бог войны.
Рассветный сумрак гневно раздвигая,
Поднялось пламя в великаний рост –
Казалось, сверху, над передним краем,
Грохочет поезд через длинный мост.

Мы сорок первый не забудем –
Ползла к столице вражья орда,
Но в битву с нею, как герои-люди,
Вступили грозно села, города.
Новомосковск! Зимой в военном гуле, 
Еще сильнее Родину любя,
Удар врага, стремящегося к Туле,
Он по - гвардейски принял на себя.
Здесь в сорок первом люто защищая
Свободу, честь и будущность страны
В ходах-траншеях огневого края
Дрались с фашизмом Родины сыны.

(На экране Монумент трём солдатам, далее братские могилы)

Честь, отдавая воинам России,
Остановись, новомосковец, тут!
Пусть чувства скорби, мужества и силы
Через века к потомкам перейдут.
Вглядись в их лица пристально, с душою.
Тут, может, муж, а может, сын родной,
Которые сражались под Москвою,
Освобождали юный город твой.
Лишь три бойца на этом пьедестале –
Всего один окопный эпизод.
Они, как мать, отчизну отстояли
И мир спасли от гибельных невзгод.
И пусть глаза задумчиво стоявших
Увидят в лицах этих трех бойцов
И всех погибших, без вести пропавших,
И тех, кто рос в сиротстве, без отцов.
Пройдут века, но чтить их вечно будем – 
Они бессмертны в облике таком.
И пусть они напоминают людям
О страшных битвах Родины с врагом.
Во имя вечной солнцеликой жизни,
Великой русской праведной земли,
Не зря им место отвела Отчизна 
От Куликова поля невдали.
Пусть чувства скорби, мужества и силы
Через века к потомкам перейдут.
Честь, отдавая ратникам России,
Остановись, новомосковец, тут!

(На экране «мемориал»)
(Актёры уходят за кулисы)

5. «С Днём рожденья, солдат» - исп. С. Казекин.
6. «Любимый город» - Эстрадная студия «Премьера», хор.И. Рыбалко.
7. «Отчий дом» - исп. Н. Халина.

(На сцене актёры Новомосковского  Драматического  театра им. Д.И. Качалина).

3 блок
ЛЮБИМОМУ НОВОМОСКОВСКУ!

Где ветра поют песнь удалую,
Тихий Дон где начало берет,
Поднимали Москву молодую
Комсомольцы – веселый народ.
Вырастали березок аллеи,
Где была непролазная грязь,
Украшали мы город, лелея,
В изумрудов зеленую вязь.
В каждый дом и в кирпичик здесь каждый
Мы вложили частицу труда.
В город свой мы влюбились однажды.
Оказалось, любовь навсегда.
Я живу здесь и этим счастливый,
Здесь мой дом, здесь работа, семья.
В том, что город сегодня красивый,
В этом есть и заслуга моя.

Крепкосильный, ласковый и строгий,
Ты меня романтикой увлек - 
Все твои тропинки и дороги
Исходил я вдоль и поперек.
Пусть седыми стали старожилы,
Молодеешь ты из года в год –
Знать, не зря в твоих могучих жилах
С детства кровь рабочая течет.


Хоть теперь не юноша ты боле,
Но душа, как прежде, горяча.
На руках притертые мозоли
От машин, лесов и кирпича.
Город строек, химии и песен,
Здесь берет начало тихий Дон.
Ты своей работой всем известен,
Трудовой наградой осенен.

Среднерусская возвышенность –
Милый, добрый отчий край.
Здесь легко, спокойно дышится,
Не земля, а просто рай.
Тут березы – так березы,
А дубы – богатыри.
Здесь цветут такие розы –
Краше утренней зари!
Хорошо тому живется,
Кто и весел и здоров.
Край наш Тульщиной зовется,
Здесь стоит Новомосковск.
Работящий, энергичный,
Создан он большим трудом.
Он известен за границей
И России всей знаком.
Институты и заводы,
Комбинаты и дворцы
Создавали для народа
Наши лучшие творцы.
Будет он от века бодрым,
Дона Тихого исток,
Всей России честь и гордость
Город мой – Новомосковск!

(Актёры уходят за кулисы )

8. «Мой нежный город» - исп. Т. Тюрина.
9. «Наш город» - исп. Н. Танасюк.
10. «Танцуют все» - Народный ансамбль танца «Юность», рук-ль А. Сазонов.
11. «Любимый, дворик» - Народная эстрадная студия «Прима», хор.Н. Халина.










4 блок
ДЕТСТВО.

(На сцене участники Детского народного ансамбля «Акварельки»)

На широких российских просторах,
Где начало берет Тихий Дон,
Вырос город цветущий, зеленый –
Город-сад наш и наш отчий дом.
Вот он, близкий, он весь -  перед нами!
Наша малая родина тут.
Город славен своими делами,
Здесь хорошие люди живут.
Соловьи снова в мае пропели,
Вновь украсили город цветы,
На бульварах красуются ели,
И сирени бушуют кусты…
Ритмы города чувствует каждый:
Вот он трудится, строит, растет.
В город свой мы влюбились однажды,
Та любовь никогда не умрет!

Восемьдесят лет. Какая дата!
Какой прекрасный юбилей!
Расти, цвети, живи богато,
Сзывай на праздник всех друзей.
Годами ты еще так молод.
Тебе совсем немного лет.
Новомосковск – любимый город,
Вершитель трудовых побед.
Твое богатство – это люди:
Строитель, химик, педагог.
Пускай не очень трудным будет
Твой путь средь тысячи дорог.
Расти домами новостроек,
Чтоб всех ты в этом превзошел.
Сдавай экзамены без троек –
«Отлично» или «хорошо».
Пусть возраст будет не помехой.
Ведь юность – это не беда.
Сейчас уже не малой вехой
Твои отмечены года.
Восемьдесят лет. Такая дата!
Такой прекрасный юбилей!
Расти, цвети, живи богато,
Шагай в грядущее смелей!





На свете много городов красивых,
Больших, известных, как сама страна.
Но мне дороже всех один в России,
Мой милый город – Новая Москва!
Я родилась, росла в Новомосковске,
И с детства полюбила я его.
Я полюбила стройные березки,
Я полюбила улицы его…
Здесь, начинаясь чуть заметно,
Берет начало Тихий Дон,
Что вдохновлял сердца поэтов
Всех возрастов и всех времен.
Я так люблю смотреть в ночные окна
На свет новомосковских фонарей,
Он манит нас в прекрасное далеко
Морями бесконечными огней.
Расти, мой город, уголок России,
Цвети всегда, как цвел до этих пор.
И будь всегда ты сказочно красивым,
Мой милый и знакомый с детства двор!

12. «Город танцует» - Детский народный ансамбль «Акварельки», хор. В. Серова.
13. «Школьная полька» - Детский народный ансамбль»Росинка» бал. В. Кагальницкая
14. «Наш двор» - Эстрадная студия «Старс», хор. Н. Халина.
15. «Ночной город» - Детская эстрадная студия «Маленькие звёзды», хор. М. Шашлова.


5 блок
ОДА ГОРОДУ.

 (На сцене актёры Новомосковского  Драматического  театра им. Д.И. Качалина).
(Актёры застраиваются в «Ротонде») 

Пробили землю капли влаги
Пошла вода из родника
И ручеек бежит в овраге
Вот так рождается река.
Что означает День рождения?
Исток, начало всех начал
И Дона мощное течение
В ручье никто не замечал.




Так город рос, и полноводней
День ото дня из года в год
Уже богатырем сегодня
Он перед нами предстает.
Сначала дом, потом поселок
Потом труба, потом завод
Потом прибытие новоселов,
И город медленно растет.
И с ним растут сады и школы,
Проспекты, площади, дома,
Бассейн, поле для футбола
Все, что диктует жизнь сама.
Мы все перечислять не будем
 Ведь это непосильный труд,
Но, главное, конечно люди,
Что в этом городе живут.
Без них, наверно, эту дату
Мы вряд ли встретить бы могли,
А тем, кто начинал когда-то
Поклон, вам, низкий
ДО ЗЕМЛИ!
(Пауза)
Что значит молодость и старость
Перед лицом великих дел
До ста всего чуть-чуть осталось
Тысячелетье не придел
Будь вечно юным, вечно новым,
Не забывай про свой исток
Мужай под нашим отчим кровом,
Как к солнцу тянется росток.
И каждый новый день рождения
Ты встретишь краше во сто крат
Расти для новых поколений
Ведь реки не текут назад!

(Актёры остаются на сцене)
(Колокольный звон усиливается)
(На сцену выходят участники концерта)
(Участники концерта исполняют, величальную городу)

16. «Многая лета» - исп. участники концерта.

(Гимн исполняют Т. Тюрина и С. Нестеров, А. Затонский и Н. Халина, припев совместно с эстр. студией «Премьера» и «Прима»)
17. «Гимн Новомосковска» - исп. участники концерта.

(Занавес закрывается)

----------


## oksa

Элен, буду признательна за ваш архивчик! Спасибо!!!
ok_post@bk.ru

----------


## recha

"Девочки", спасибо за вашу работу, и ваши идеи и мысли которыми вы делитесь. У нас в феврале этого года годовщина детского сада ( 1 ГОД), просьба, может кто поможет с идеями, или может у кого сценарий есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.  БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗАРАНЕЕ. ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ТВОРЧЕСТВА.

----------


## Рамоновна

> "Девочки", спасибо за вашу работу, и ваши идеи и мысли которыми вы делитесь. У нас в феврале этого года годовщина детского сада ( 1 ГОД), просьба, может кто поможет с идеями, или может у кого сценарий есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.  БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗАРАНЕЕ. ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ТВОРЧЕСТВА.


Первый год - это здорово! Проведите параллель с детским возрастом- кому, как не вам это сделать. Первые шаги, первые слова, первые праздники, первые друзья. Да все, что есть *первого* у годовалого малыша- все было и у вас!

а в темы детсадников вы не заглядывали?

----------


## Цинториончик

Выставляю сценарий дня района, спасибо всем чьим матеиалом воспользовалась, отдельное спасибо Романовне за помощь в стихосложении!!!

СЦЕНАРИЙ

Звучат первые аккорды песни «Ромашковое поле», сцена тёмная, световая пушка высвечивает солистку народного ансамбля эстрадной песни «студия СТО», на втором куплете песни на сцену выходят народный хор русской песни «Раздолье» и ансамбль «Тальяночка» на сцене полны свет, световые узоры. На последнем куплете коллективы уходят, солистка высвечивается пушкой. По окончанию песни сцена тёмная
- звучат фанфары
- выход Глашатаев
- фильм о районе

Глашатай1: Слушайте! Послушайте!
Глашатай2:И не говорите, что не слышали!
Глашатай1:Много разных у нас вестей,
Глашатай2:Да все из разных волостей.
Глашатай1:О родной Ялуторовской земле
Глашатай2:Птицы эту весть разносят в высоте!!!

Глашатай1:Есть в тюменской стороне
Район, живущий в красоте.
Тот, кто жизнь там начинал,
Район Ялуторовским назвал.
Глашатай2:И не год, не два живет
В том районе наш народ,
Сеет хлеб, детей растит,
Дело доброе творит.

Глашатай1: Мужики здесь мастера,
Ловко правят все дела,
Ну и женщины подстать,
Им не станут уступать.
Глашатай2:Есть Глава в районе том
Крепко держит этот дом!
Мудро он руководит
Добрые дела творит.

Глашатай1: Так однажды он решил!
Создал указ… Постановил!!!
Глашатай2: Празднику района быть!
Год за годом ему жить!!!
Глашатай1: Славить там народ честной
Разудалый, трудовой.
Глашатай2: Что ж, не будем долго ждать,
Праздник будем начинать!!!

- звуки вьюги
- слайд летящие снежинки
- зимняя хореографическая зарисовка шоу-балета «Чарли»
- выход детской танцевальной группы «Марина» танец - «Поиграем в снежки»
- в финале танца выход ведущей - Зимы
Ведущая: (в образе девушки Зимы, на фоне лёгкой музыки): Закружила, завьюжила зима. Одела в сверкающее серебряное убранство леса, поля, реки родного Тюменского края. Среди этих просторов - родная Ялуторовская земля. Испокон веков она была стороной земледелия и по сей день на её просторах выращивают хлеб, занимаются животноводством, живут в дружбе и согласии более 20 наций и народностей. Ялуторовская земля имеет богатейшую историю, и каждый год вписывает свои новые строки… 
Как зима завершает год, так и мы собрались сегодня в преддверии волшебного Новогоднего праздника подвести итоги году трудовому и славному, со своими событиями и достижениями…
Диктор: На сцену приглашается Глава Ялуторовского района – Михаил Егорович Шарашин.
- муз. отбивка на выход
- речь М.Е. Шарашина

концертный блок 5 номеров

Ведущий: Расположен район Ялуторовский, сердцу милая сторонка, в поймах рек Тобол и Исеть. Растут и расцветают села его:  Аслана и Петелино, Памятное и Хохлово, Беркут и Ивановка… И, как грибочки после дождя, растут в наших сёлах новые дома и предприятия. Лентами вьются дороги. Как ручейки пронизывают землю, так и нити газопровода подходят к каждому большому селу и маленькой деревеньке. И каждый новый год приносит нашим землякам надежду и уверенность в завтрашнем дне. 
- видеоролик поздравление В.С. Примака

Диктор: На сцену приглашается Айсылу Нургалиевна Макарова -  Глава Сингульского сельского поселения.
- музыка на выход
- на сцену выходит вокальный коллектив
- речь А.Н. Макаровой

- вокальная группа Сингульского ДК;
- Бибигуль Шаймердинова «Не торопись», подтанцовка шоу-балет «Чарли»;
- Олеся Фирсова с песней «Улыбнись».

Ведущий: В большинстве своём Ялуторовская сторона, сторона сельского хозяйства. Колосятся на её просторах и радуют урожаем зерновые нивы, текут молочные реки, зеленеют и пестреют овощные поля. Благодаря терпению и трудолюбию, старанию и любви к родному краю, слава о земле Ялуторовской плывёт не только по Тюменской области, но и за её пределами!
Диктор: На сцену приглашается Станислав Иванович Шкуро - директор общества с ограниченной ответственностью «Зауралье».

- видео поздравление Е.С. Шарашин

- вокальная группа «Девчата»
- Ирина Шмурина с песней «Старый клён»

Ведущий: Веселись район наш  славный
                  И мусульманский и православный.
                  На прекрасной земле возведенный
                  Ялуторовским нареченный.

- вокальный ансамбль «Тальяночка» с песней «Золотая ярмарка», подтанцовка шоу-балет «Чарли»

Диктор: (предупредить) На сцене глава крестьянско-фермерского хозяйства – Игорь Александрович Зайкин.

- видеоролик ООО«Киёвский молочный завод»  

концертный блок 3 номера

Выход глашатаев
- фанфары трубы

Глашатай 1: Слушайте! Послушайте!
И не говорите, что не слышали.
Глашатай 2: Возвестить, народ желаем,
Весть великую мы знаем.

Глашатай 1: Этот праздник не простой
Он совпал с датой одной,
Датой знатной, трудовой
Для народа не простой.
Много лет район живёт
Расцветает и растёт,
Растут пашни и поля.
В гору все идут дела.

Глашатай 2: И всё  это не спроста…
В районе, мудрый есть Глава!
Двадцать лет народу служит,
И народ живет, не тужит.
Согласитесь, срок такой
Вряд ли вытянет другой.
У него святой удел:
Чтоб ни дня без славных дел.
И чтоб весь честной народ
Жил в достатке круглый год!
Глашатай 1:А в итоге - наш район 
Хорошеет с каждым днем!
Принимайте, наш родной,
До земли поклон честной!!!
- фанфары трубы

- Сергей Колесников с песней «Живи родник»

Ведущий: Годы мчатся, незаметно проходя своим чередом, уже сорок лет как Михаил Егорович связал свою жизнь с Ялуторовской землёй, и двадцать из них на посту первого руководителя района. И все двадцать лет курсом позитивных перемен, двадцать лет работы среди людей и для людей. И в этот юбилейный год в журнале «Директор-урал» вышла статья о Ялуторовском районе и его руководителе. 

-  на слайде обложка журнала

Ведущий: Время! Оно идет по вечному маршруту: минута, час, десятилетье. И  как бы нам не хотелось его потянуть, жизнь не стоит на месте она несётся неумолимо, быстрым стремительным потоком, состоящеё из дней и событий, праздников и буден  и из этого складывается жизнь человека, его судьба. А из множества человеческих судеб складывается история района. 
О судьбах всех селян – тех, кто только делает первые шаги, тех, кто попал в трудную жизненную ситуацию, тех, кто заслужил почитание и уважение, с особой теплотой и заботой принимает участие социальная служба нашего района. 
Диктор: На сцене Григорий Иванович Моторин – директор муниципального автономного учреждения «Центр социального обслуживания населения».

- муз. фон на выход
- речь Г.И. Моторина о сверстниках района
- награждение

Ведущий: 2010 год Президентом российской Федерации был объявлен – Годом учителя. Не обошло это событие сферу образования и нашей Ялуторовской земли. Со школьной скамьи для каждого из нас начиналась дорога в будущее, в интересную жизнь, наполненную разными событиями. Без этого не состоялась бы ни одна трудовая или творческая биография. Судьбы учителей интересны и неповторимы, но для некоторых выбранная профессия как завет предков и как светлая дорога, по которой пойдёт не одно семейное поколение…
Диктор: На сцену приглашается Любовь Алексеевна Цыганкова, начальник отдела образования администрации Ялуторовского района.

- муз. фон на выход
- речь Л.А. Цыганковой об учительских династиях
- награждение

Ведущий: Если звёзды зажигаются, значит это кому-то нужно, значит это необходимо. И как каждую во вселенной появляется новая звезда, так и год за годом зажигаются звёзды на творческом небосклоне. Проходит время, и они разгораются всё с большей силой, начинают блистать всеми красками и гранями своего таланта. Сфера культуры Ялуторовского района уникальна и колоритна и гордится своими талантами, своими звёздочками Ильяс Бакиев, студия «СТО», Марина Курманова, Ильчан Хуснутдинов, Надежда Кифюк, Бибигуль Шаймердинова, 
Диктор: На сцене Надежда Васильевна Ралка – начальник отдела культуры, молодёжной политики и спорта администрации Ялуторовского района.

- муз. фон на выход
- речь Н.В. Ралка о звёздах Ял-го района;
- награждение
Здесь песни поют, учат танцы народа.
Язык и культуру несут через годы.
Хранят всех традиций, обрядов значенье,
Как редкостный дар для других поколений.

концертный блок 5 номеров


ФИНАЛ
Ведущий: Пусть Новый год и праздник Рождества
Подарят ощущенье волшебства!
Пусть огонек свечи согреет дом,
Пусть запах свежей хвои будет в нем!
Пусть рядом будут близкие друзья,
Пусть будет счастлива и радостна семья!
Дорогие наши земляки, пускай же всё хорошее, что радовало нас в уходящем году и вошло в летопись истории Ялуторовского района, непременно найдёт своё продолжение в году наступающем. А 2011 будет для вас щедрым и обильным, сердечным и радостным, а в ваших домах и семьях звучит детский смех, царят любовь, теплота и счастье.

Звучит песня «Желаю» в исполнении Ирины Шмуриной, солисты и коллективы выстраиваются на сцене и ступеньках зрительного зала. На последнем куплете ведущая, выводит детей (мальчика и девочку), они спускаются в зрительный зал и дарят букет М.Е. Шарашину.

БУМФЕТТИ!!!

Проходило всё на кануне нового года по этому в финале новогодние нотки.

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата, добрый день! Вот все прочитала, все пишут торжественную часть (за что всем огромное спасибо), а чем вы заполняете оставшееся время? (ведь праздник целый день длится). Может у кого есть какие идеи? У меня в голове крутится только "конкурс колясок".... Что б еще можно интересного провести? У меня праздник день села((( , а не района.... Но все равно похожи!Заранее благодарна!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте коллеги! А мы последнее время обкатываем на Днях деревень сценарий "Наше телевидение". Идея не нова, но получается очень весело и душевно. Жители- герои известных телепередач. У бабушек берём интервью во время праздника- нужно видеть насколько серьёзно они реагируют на это действо, передаём "репортажи" с места событий, используем заставки телепередач- вообщем полностью раскручиваем телевидение как тему праздника. На наш взгляд получается интересно!

----------


## Elen777

Спасибо за предоставленный материал! Девочки, а нет ли у кого наработак к  Дню работников культуры?

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

*Сценарий        проведения
ПРАЗДНИКА   ДВОРА
в день города  и Дня Семьи* 
Место проведения: ул.Мира      площадка во дворе

Звучит музыка. Во дворе накрыты столы, собираются жители дома и гости праздника.

Позывные города Рубежное. Звучат фанфары. Торжественная музыка, выход ведущих


Вед.1   Добрый  день, дорогие друзья !
Вед.2   Добрый праздничный день ,уважаемые гости праздника !
Вед.1   В эту прекрасную пору года ,когда легким шелестом осыпается осенний
            желтый  лист, когда на пороге стоит бабье лето к нам приходит еще один 
            праздник.
Вед.2  Уже доброй традицией в нашем городе стало празднование Дня Семьи и 
           Дня города. Поэтому, и день сегодня необычный , потому что в вашем доме 
           сегодня праздник – праздник вашего Двора.
Вед.1  А двор – это дома, которые его окружают, а главное люди и семьи, которые в
             них живут.
Вед.2  Сьогодні ми зібралися на свято
            До нього готувалися усі
			Щасливі, що на святі діти та дорослі
			І гості, що запрошували ми.

Вед.1   Ви за столи святковіі сідайте,
		            Ми пісню заспіваєм щиро вам.
			Ми вдячні, що прийшли ви всі на свято
			Тож веселиться можна усім нам.

Вед.2   Хай це родинне свято в нашім дворі
			Ще більше здружить і зріднить всіх нас,
			Бо найщасливіша у світі та людина,
			Що друзів має поряд повсякчас.
Вед.1	Ми вас  вітаємо, ми вас вітаємо!
             Весь  двір наш щиро промовля


-2-

Вед.2	Ми вас вітаємо,ми вас вітаємо!
			Хай щастям ваша повниться сім”я!

             / В подарок звучит песня в исполнении   Оксаны Колесниковой /

Вед.1	А что же такое это- семья ? Слово это понятно всем. Семья –это дом, это 
             папа и мама, бабушка и дедушка. Это любовь и заботы , трудности и радости,
		          счастье и печали, привычки и традиции.
Вед.2 	Когда появилось слово «семья» ?
			Когда-то о нем не слыхала земля.
			Но Еве сказал перед свадьбой Адам:
			«Сейчас я тебе семь вопросов задам.
			Кто деток родит мне, богиня моя?»
			И Ева тихонько ответила : «Я»-
 			«Кто их воспитает, царица моя?»-
			И Ева покорно ответила: «Я»-
			«Кто пищу сготовит нам, радость, моя?» 
			И Ева все также ответила: «Я»
			«Кто платье сошьет, постирает белье?»
             «Я, я –тихо молвила Ева,
			Я, -сказала она знаменитых семь  «Я »			
			Вот так на земле появилась СЕМЬЯ.

Вед.1 	Хорошая семья –это не просто родственники, которые живут вместе,
			это люди, которые сплочены не  только чувствами, но и интересами,
			сплочены тем, что они по настоящему помогают друг другу в хозяйстве, в 
             отдыхе в уходе за детьми, а главное помогают друг другу быть человеком- 
             делаться интереснее, расти душевно, духовно.
Вед.2   И сегодня, мы чествуем почетные семьи вашего двора.
			Семья ТЕРЕХОВЫХ Виктора Ивановича и Надежды Никитовны. 
			В 1968 году став супругами  и с 1969 года жителями вашего дома, они 
			воспитывали  двух детей – сына Владимира и дочь Наталью. За плечами
			38 лет супружеской жизни, имеют внука и внучку. Отзывчивые, примерные 
			как среди соседей так и во всем доме. Виктор Иванович проработал 
			водителем всю свою трудовую жизнь. Надежда Никитовна работала на чуло
			чной фабрике ,теперь они пенсионеры. Безотказны в помощи по дому,
            Надежда Никитовна любит ухаживать за цветами  возле дома.
 Вед 1 Старожилами дома является семья ШАНДУРЫ Николая Тимофеевича и 
			Валентины Ивановны. С 1963 года являются супругами, в 1964 году родился
			сын – Вадик. В доме живут с 1969 года. Скромная семья, пользуется
			авторитетом среди жильцов дома, отзывчивы, всегда готовы предложить 
  помощь. Свою трудовую деятельность начинали в РСМУ, оттуда ушли и на 
	пенсию. Сын Вадик закончил мореходное училище, женат,дочери 16 лет.
	Хорошо, когда встречаются такие люди.
Для вас, почетные жители нашего дома наше музыкальное поздравление!	

-3-

   Вед.2  Активное участие в благоустройстве территории , прилегающей к дому прини
			мали участие и братья семьи ЩЕРБАК Евгения Ивановича и Юрия Иванович
          	Скромные, уважительные, примерные, закончили химический техникум горо
			да Рубежное. Евгений отслужил  в рядах Вооруженных Сил и теперь 
               работает на трубном заводе. Юра  работает в горсети техником- электриком. 
			Прекрасных сыновей воспитали Иван и Галина Щербак.
  Вед.1   Следующей жительнице вашего дома особый почет и уважение.
			КАРЮК Анна Лаврентьевна проживает в доме также с 1969 года. И сегодня 
			мы с  большим уважением чествуем самого старшего жителя, Анне      
               Лаврентьевне - 90  лет.Долгих и счастливых лет вам, уважаемая Анна 
               Лаврентьевна.

  Вед.2   Вчера, 9 сентября отметила свое  60- летие  Островерхий Нина ____________	         мы поздравляем юбиляршу и желаем ей  большого человеческого счастья!

/Вручают цветы юбиляру/

  Вед.1   Среди старожил вашего дома рядом с вами по соседству проживают и семьи
			Молодоженов- СВЕРДЛОВСКИЕ Артем Александрович и _______________		Вам, молодожены, наши искренние пожелания в праздник Семьи и долгих 
			счастливых супружеских лет!		   	

   		Хорошо, что вы повстречалися
			Что пойдете по жизни вдвоем,
			И по камушку, по кирпичеку,
			Нужно строить семейный ваш дом.

  Вед.2    Пусть фундаментом станет терпение,
И уменье порой уступить,
Ну, а вкусное угощение
Сможет прочно союз ваш скрепить

Пусть появятся деточки- крошечки, 
Без детей , ну какая ж семья ?
Не забудьте про дверь и окошечки
Пусть ваш дом навещают друзья.

Пусть достаток ваш  будет повышенным
Пусть судьба охраняет от бед, 
И  под этой надежною крышею
Проживете вы долгих сто лет.

Для вас наше поздравление и наши наилучшие пожелания.																					/Исполняется песня «Крутой поворот». Поет А.Нескородов/


4

Вед.1    Сегодня у нас не просто праздник, а праздник семейный. Ведь отдых всей
		         семьей, игра и развлечения – это всегда здорово!
        Вед.2   Жизнь прожить – не море переплыть. А если это еще и жизненное море, вести
                     по нему семейную ладью еще сложнее. И сейчас мы приглашаем семейные     
                     экипажи для начала соревнований.

                     / В конкурсной программе участвуют 2-3 семьи. /


        Вед.1  Прежде чем мы отправимся в путешествие давайте попытаемся заработать 
                    первоначальный капитал .Деньги надо уметь зарабатывать в любых условиях.
		       вот перед вами кегли , на которых обозначены денежные суммы . Кто больше
                    выбьет мячом , тот и побеждает в этом конкурсе.

                     /Проходит конкурс « Семейный капитал »/

        Вед.2  Но в путешествие по морю нельзя отправляться без спасательного круга. 
		      А спасательным кругом для вас пусть будут надувные шары. Кто надует
                   больший шар, тот и побеждает.

/                             Проводится конкурс «Спасательный круг»/

        Вед.1  Вот теперь смело можно отправляться в плаванье по житейскому морю. 
                    И первым на пути у нас встречается «бермудский треугольник». Здесь ожидает
                    вас тугой узел семейных противоречий. Каждой семье предстоит распутать свой
   		       семейный узел.

/                                              Конкурс «Семейный узел противоречий»/
/

        Вед.2  А теперь для наших экипажей очень грозное испытание- «Шторм». 
                    Ваша задача разместиться в шлюпке, которую заменит вам вот эта газета.

                              /Проходит конкурс «Шторм на корабле»/ 


        Вед.1  Не зря в народе говорят: «Нам песня строить и жить помогает» и нам хотелось бы 
                   чтобы вы никогда и ни в чем не унывали, поэтому  предлагаем нашим экипажам
                   спеть песню . 

                                   /Проводится конкурс «Семейная песня»/
         Вед.2 Наши экипажи великолепно справились со своей задачей и мы благодарим их  .                                                                         


5


Вед.1  Любой праздник- это радость, веселье. Праздник всегда многолюден. Мы делим
радость со своими родными, друзьями, соседями. И ваш двор- это тоже большая
и дружная семья. И чтобы никто не скучал ,у нас во дворе есть «Площадь талантов».
Здесь вы можете проявить свои способности  и таланты. Кто желает спеть, прочи
тать стихи  приглашаем всех желающих.



				Проводится конкурс талантов

       Вед.2  Нашу праздничную программу продолжают развлекательные конкурсы : 

«ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ МАРАФОН»
«ПРИНЕСИ»
«ОБНИМАЛОЧКИ»
«СЕРПАНТИН»
«ДЕГУСТАЦИЯ ПИВА»
«МЕЛАФОН» и др.

        Вед.1  Очень приятно, что в вашем дворе царит доброжелательная атмосфера. Хочется,
                    чтобы каждому в нем было хорошо и уютно и чтобы уезжая, вас тянуло домой
                    в родной двор, в родной дом, в свою семью.

                      / Звучит песня Софии Ротару «Калина» /

        Вед.2  Всех жителей вашего дома, города Рубежное мы поздравляем с праздником 
                    города и СЕМЬИ ! И пусть в жизни каждого из вас будет все просто очень хорошо!


                         /Звучит песня «Все будет хорошо» Верки Сердючки./

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

*СЦЕНАРИЙ ДНЯ ГОРОДА*

*Торжественная часть праздничной программы, посвященная Дню города «Любимый город»*

     Место проведения
     Центральная площадь города. 
     Оформление
     Сцена празднично украшена цветущей зеленью и воздушными шарами.
     (Звучит музыка, выходит ведущий.)
     Ведущий:
     Здравствуй, город юности моей!
     Здравствуй, (название города) наш обновленный.
     Нет на свете краше и родней,
     Чем любимый город наш зеленый!
     Знают все сегодня улицы
     От конца и до конца,
     Почему сейчас так трепетно волнуются
     Жителей добрые сердца.
     Каждый житель, оглянись и вокруг посмотри,
     Как наш город расцвел в свои 333!
     Город наш празднует рожденье,
     И он достоин восхищенья.
     Говорим без лишних слов:
     «С днем рожденья, ... !».

     Ведущий:
     День рождения города — это день рождения всех людей, что жили и живут в нем!
     Дорогие горожане! Поздравляем вас с Днем города!
     (Аплодисменты.)
     Пусть жизненный путь ваш 
     Не будет тернист. 
     От тысяч улыбок 
     Пусть будет искрист. 
     Пусть беды ваш дом 
     Обойдут стороной, 
     На сердце пусть будет 
     Любовь и покой.
     (Номер.)
     Ведущий:
     Что он значит, наш мир, без событий, без характеров, дат и имен? Сегодня городу — 333! Эта символическая дата содержит в себе три тройки. Мы надеемся, что они принесут горожанам удачу, а главе города помогут остаться на этом посту на 3-й срок, тем более, что у ... (и.о. мэра) все связано с цифрой 3: это и 33-летний трудовой стаж, и 33-летняя годовщина совместной жизни с супругой ... (и.о. супруги.)
     Ведущий:
     ... (и.о. мэра)!
     Ваши три пожелания горожанам в этот день.
     Пожалуйста!
     (Выступление мэра.)
     Ведущий:
     Спасибо! Мы рады, что у нашего города так много друзей, и все они съехались к нам и готовы подарить частицу своей души.
     Какое счастье!
     Мы говорим всем: здрасьте!
     Добро пожаловать в наш городок родной,
     Где бьет о берег речки яростный прибой,
     Где небосвод безумно голубой.
     Мы продолжаем наши поздравления. Первые наши гости из ... (название города.) Я с удовольствием приглашаю на сцену ... (ф.и.о., должность.)
     (Выступление.)
     Ведущий:
     И завершает первую тройку поздравлений ... (ф.и.о.,
     должность.)
     (Выступление.)
     Ведущий:
     Спасибо за добрые пожелания!
     Чтобы праздник этот в душе оставил след,
     Примите от ... праздничный букет.
     (Вручение цветов.)
     Ведущий:
     А также с любовью изготовленные сувениры-подарки, чтобы впечатления о нашем городе были ярки.
     (Вручение сувениров-подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Дорогие гости! На этом мы не прощаемся с вами, а предлагаем веселиться вместе с нами.
     (Номер.)
     Ведущий:
     Каждая эпоха оставляет свой след на облике города. С годами города меняются, как люди. И в каждый период у них свой облик, свои достоинства: сегодня в нашем городе Покровский собор красуется в белоснежном наряде с голубыми куполами, Сквер Памяти притягивает к себе своей строгостью и торжественностью, на глазах преображается улица Торговая, разрослись по городу ветки газопровода, радует пешеходов и водителей серебристая нить дорог.
     Таков наш город в свои 333! За всем этим стоят люди, люди разных профессий, разного возраста, разных увлечений. Это они делают наш город прекрасным. Сегодня горожане благодарят директоров ведущих предприятий за их вклад в процветание и обновление нашего города. Мы рады представить вам директора... (название предприятия, ф.и.о. директора). Именно этому человеку горожане говорят большое спасибо за благоустройство и ремонт наших дорог. Мы приглашаем вас, (и.о. директора), на сцену!
     (Музыка. Директор поднимается на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Мы с уважением относимся к трудовому коллективу (название) завода, который возглавляет ... (ф.и.о. директора), стаж работы которого 33 года. Этот завод является ведущим предприятием нашего города, он постоянно наращивает выпуск своей продукции, вносит ощутимый вклад в пополнение городского бюджета. .., (и.о. директора)! Мы рады видеть вас на сцене!
     (Музыка. Директор поднимается на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Гордится своим директором завод ... (название завода). Благодаря ему, предприятие работает стабильно, а еще завод проводит большую работу по расширению ассортимента выпускаемой продукции. За это... (ф.и.о. директора) был отмечен высокой правительственной наградой.
     ... (и.о. директора) Мы ждем вас!
     Ведущий:
     Совсем недавно возобновил свою работу ... (название завода). Его продукция пользуется большим спросом не только у населения города, но и у покупателей других населенных пунктов. В этом большая заслуга коллектива и его директора ... (ф.и.о. директора). Мы приглашаем вас, ... (и.о. директора), на сцену!
     (Музыка. Директор поднимается на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Нельзя оставить без внимания трудовой коллектив завода ... (название завода), во главе которого стоит ... (ф.и.о. директора). Благодаря его упорству, настойчивости, умению, это предприятие работает, несмотря на все трудности. За это коллектив ему благодарен. ... (и.о. директора)! Мы ждем вас!
     (Музыка. Директор поднимается на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Одним из лучших предприятий города является завод ... (название завода). ... (ф.и.о. директора) — его руководитель. Он проводит большую работу по реконструкции завода, оказывает значимую помощь, на сегодняшний день содержит в образцовом порядке свой микрорайон. Приглашаем вас (и.о. директора) на сцену!
     (Музыка. Директор поднимается на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Дорогие горожане! Давайте поприветствуем этих людей и выразим им свою признательность своими аплодисментами.
     (Аплодисменты.)
     Со словами благодарности обращается к вам, уважаемые директора, глава города ... (ф.и.о.)
     (Поздравление, вручение цветов, сувениров.)
     Ведущий:
     Мы присоединяемся к этим поздравлениям и надеемся, что, благодаря вам, наш город станет одним из лучших в ... области. Спасибо!
     (Музыка. Директора покидают сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Сегодня, в день рождения города, свою песню вам, дорогие горожане, дарит ...
     (Номер.)
     Ведущий:
     Таких людей планета производит
     За шесть десятков лет всего один лишь раз.
     «Щедрый человек» — говорят о них в народе,
     Гордимся мы, их много в городе у нас.
     Директор санатория ... (название) ... (ф.и.о. директора).
     Директор завода ... (название) ... (ф.и.о.директора.)
     Спасибо вам за вашу щедрость, за милосердие и чистоту помыслов. Эти аплодисменты от жителей города дарованы вам. Примите их в знак уважения и восхищения вашими добрыми делами.
     (Аплодисменты.)
     Ведущий:
     Живите счастливо! Пусть ваши сердца будут открыты для любви, а душа — для прекрасного.
     (Музыка. Гости покидают сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Сегодня, как вы заметили, в нашей праздничной программе преобладает цифра «3», поэтому мы не можем обойти вниманием коллектив завода, который только за этот год получил три высоких награды. Это ...
     (Представление наград.)
     Ведущий:
     Оценивая успехи, мы хотим вручить коллективу этого предприятия памятный подарок и эти цветы. Просим их получить директора ... (ф.и.о. директора).
     (Музыка. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Спасибо!
     Продолжая церемонию вручения подарков, мы рады сообщить вам, что на ... (название завода) трудится коллектив, насчитывающий 333 человека. Это цех № ... . Начальник цеха — (ф.и.о.). За последнее время численность рабочих увеличилась в 2 раза. Коллектив, в основном, молодой. Успешно осваивает новую продукцию.
     Низкий поклон вам, мои земляки, Вы по утрам на работу спешите. Вам, чьи планы так далеки, Теплый привет и пожатие руки.
     В честь празднования Дня рождения города памятный подарок вручается трудовому коллективу ... цеха №... Мы просим получить подарок ...
     (Музыка. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Людей неинтересных в мире нет,
     Их судьбы — как истории планет.
     У каждого есть особое, свое,
     И нет других, похожих на нее.
     33 года отдали своей любимой работе ...
     (Представление рабочих одного из заводов.)
     Этих людей объединяет любовь и верность к своему предприятию, своей профессии, а самое главное — любовь к своему родному городу.
     Мы приглашаем вас, уважаемые гости, на сцену для получения подарков.

     (Музыка. Гости поднимаются на сцену. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Всем, кто трудится на предприятиях и в организациях нашего города мы шлем музыкальный привет.
     (Номер.)
     Ведущий:
     Как близки вы мне, места родные,
     Бархат леса и в траве роса,
     И ... темно-голубые,
     Очень симпатичные глаза.
     (Музыка. На сцену выходят мама 33-х лет и дочка 3-х лет.)
     Ведущий:
     На эту пару с улыбкой посмотри:
     Дочке — 3, а маме — 33.
     Их цифры тоже выстроились в ряд,
     О дне рождения города они нам говорят.
     Знакомьтесь: ... (ф.и. мамы) и дочка ... (имя дочери). Такого же возраста и другие наши гости: это семья ... (фамилия): ... (имя супруга) и (имя супруги), а также их 3-летняя дочь ... (имя).
     Уважаемые гости! Мы поздравляем вас с днем рождения города и в честь символического сочетания цифр 3 и 33 преподносим вам эти подарки.
     (Музыка. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Супруги: ... (фамилия) ... (и.о. супруги) ... (и.о. супруга). Что ни говори, прожили вместе года 33. Сегодня с этой датой мы их поздравляем и на эту сцену дружно приглашаем.
     (Музыка. Гости выходят на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     Уважаемые супруги!
     Впереди у вас полотняная свадьба. Этот юбилей вы отметите через 2 года. Будьте счастливы и живите друг для друга. Пусть эти подарки напоминают вам о счастливой дате 33.
     (Музыка. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     Уважаемые гости! Примите три пожелания вновь: пусть вам сопутствуют Вера, Надежда, Любовь!
     Счастливым обладателем памятного подарка становится ... (ф.и.о.), номер телефона которого 2-33-33. ... (и.о.)! Примите от нас поздравления и получите подарок.
     (Музыка. Гость поднимается на сцену. Вручение подарка.)
     Ведущий:
     Счастье улыбнулось и жителям дома № 33 кв. 3 по улице ... (название) ... (ф.и.о.) Мы приглашаем их на сцену.
     (Музыка. Гости поднимаются на сцену.)
     Ведущий:
     В этот праздничный вечер эта песня звучит для тех, кому сегодня повезло.
     (Номер.) 
     Ведущий:

     Согласитесь, что наш город необычайно красив своими зданиями, скверами, памятниками старины, ведь к своему Дню рождения он готовился не один день.
     На этом празднике мы чествуем тех, кто заслужил звание «Дом образцового содержания».

     (Музыка. Вручение подарков.)
     Ведущий:
     В зеленом уборе сады и бульвары
     И прелесть летних цветов...
     Любуюсь твоей красотою, друг старый,
     Мой город родной ...
     Пусть песня о празднике дальше летит, Пусть яркое солнце светит в пути! Мы городу нашему ласково скажем:
     «Любимый, цвети и расти!».
     (Номер.)
     Ведущий:
     Уважаемые горожане!
     Еще раз поздравляем вас с Днем рождения города!

----------


## Витка

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, спасибо большущее! Вы - большая МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте !В этом году выделяют деньги на день села.(его никогда не было) :Yes4:  просят провести а я не знаю что там должно быть :No2:  помогите :Tender:  нужны советы что надо а что лучше не делать.Какие конкурсы можно где-то посмотреть?Идеи есть но хотелось бы мнение ваше .Так сказать первый раз в первый класс...И нужна театрализация и шуток побольше-это слова главы с. администрации.Буду рада всем откликнувшимся.
А ссылки выше почему-то не открываются :No2:  село русское.И что самое главное не юбилей.
сказали будет шашлык от колхоза и что же ещё?Надо составить смету вот голову поломай денег скорее всего не много а провести хочется с блеском...а то когда ещё такое будет?
Жду ваших советов.

----------


## Сергей Ст

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! Кто-нибудь может помочь в работе над сценарием юбилей думы городского округа 15 лет. Может есть наработки. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Leli&hna

Вношу свой вклад - юбилейный день города. Может кому пригодится. Весь не входит в сообщение, поэтому выставляю частями.

____________________ Дом культуры     2007г.________________________

       За 10 минут до начала праздника статисты раздают зрителям на трибуны шарики 4-х цветов: красный, синий, зелёный, жёлтый. Трибуны делят на 4 сектора по цветам шаров. С трибунами будут работать статисты, их задача:  удержать зрителей на местах для дальнейшей активизации.
     Сцена празднично оформлена, в глубине в центре расположен герб Нытвы. На  заднике сцены написаны слова «С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ, ГОРОД МОЙ!».  
     Все выступающие выходят из центра дальней сцены, проходя по ней, всё действие происходит на ближней сцене.
     С левой стороны перед сценой установлен флагшток с флагом Нытвы. 
     С правой стороны перед сценой на площади стоит нарисованный символический дом, на фасаде которого расположены 10 пустых окон, которые в ходе праздника будут заполнены.


                          Э к с п о з и ц и я
Женский голос за кадром на фоне колоколов:
Из былинных времён далёких, 
Из бездонных озёр глубоких,
Из бескрайних полей ковыльных,
Смотрят пращуров наших глаза.
Смотрят они и светло, и мудро.
Треплют ветры льняные кудри.
Эй, потомки! Сквозь суетность будней
Наши слышите голоса?
 Мужской голос за кадром:
                  Вы слышите звон колоколов? Это голос древней нашей родины. Он говорит о людях, которые давным-давно поселились на этой земле и назвали её Нытвой…  О многих поколениях, которые обустраивали её...  О наших далёких предках, жизнь каждого из них стала основой будущих поколений и слилась в нашу общую историю…

ФНГ___________________________________

Выходят мужчина и женщина в народных костюмах.

Он:   Мы долго шли дремучими лесами,
	На стругах плыли полою водой,
	И вдруг –  открылся перед нами
	Руси бескрайней уголок глухой…
	Гляди, родная, ширь и даль какая!
Она:         Леса простёрлись, сколь охватит взор…
	       И мол лесистый, словно бы вплывает
	       В несказанный сияющий простор!
Он:    Создал господь же эту красоту!
	А там, вдали, под глинистою кручей,
	Течёт и простирается река
	И нет её прекрасней и могучей.
Она:        И средь болот, тоскливых и зыбучих,
	      В лесах дремучих, в омутах без дна,
	      Довольно дичи, рыбы и зверья!
	      Останемся же здесь…
Он:    И Нытвой это место назовём.
	И дети наши, что родятся тут,
	Родною эту землю назовут.

Подходят к краю сцены.
Она:         Боже, спаси Россию, и эти места,
	       Ты, великий и сильный.
Он:    В путях твоих правда ходит.
	Пусть власти стоят за нас
	И думают о народе.
Она:         Пусть люди любят друг друга,
	       В беде не бросают брата.
Вместе:    Да будет Россия свята!   (уходят)
                                                          Номер   «Россия» в исполнении «Забавы»  

                                                                     П р о л о г
ФНГ_______________________________
Выходят ведущие - мужчина и женщина в современных костюмах. Медленно идут из глубины сцены, читая стихи.

Он:    Не изведаны слова истоки –
Нашу Нытву кто Нытвой нарёк?
Словно путник, придя издалёка,
Город стал, где реки был исток.
Она:  Пусть судьба у другого попроще…
Город мой появился на свет.
Поселились в нём путеобходчик,
Металлург, и купец, и поэт.

Он:    Год от года он рос понемногу,
В новый век устремляя свой труд.
Строил школы, дома и дороги,
И гордился, имея свой пруд.
Она:  Повторяю с любовью и робко
Уголков дорогих имена:
КСК, Комары и Бортёвка,
Юбилейный, Фуфуй, плотина.

Он:    Как звучит! И светло и негромко.
Кто же эти названья давал?
Подмазуевка, Мышья горка,
Гари, Филиха, автовокзал.
Она:  Всё изведав: и радость, и горе,
Наш завод не затих, не померк.
…Я иду – улыбается город,
Что стоит у слияния рек.
ФНГ_________________________________
Он:  Добрый день дорогие земляки!

Она:  Здравствуйте, уважаемые жители и гости нашего города!

Он:   В день рожденья принято говорить тёплые слова виновнику торжества.  Сегодня именинник наш город. Нытве – 65 лет. Так давайте не будем нарушать традиций и скажем –

Вместе:  С Днём рожденья, город мой! 

Она: 	Давайте все вместе поздравим друг друга!  Какая трибуна громче поздравит, крикнув  «С днём рожденья!»
Идёт активизация трибун - по знакам статистов трибуны по очереди скандируют:  С днём рожденья! поднимая при этом шары вверх.

Она: 	Есть города, которые насчитывают сотни и даже тысячи лет. Есть города, громкие своей славой. А есть города  совсем юные. Такие, как Нытва.  

Он:   Впервые о Нытве, как о поселении, упоминается в 1647 году. Было в ней всего три двора. Статус же города Нытва получила 19 июня 1942 года. И сегодня  мы празднуем  день рожденья нашего города!

Она:  Слово для открытия праздника  предоставляется  Главе Нытвенского городского поселения  ФЁДОРУ МИХАЙЛОВИЧУ ОБУХОВУ.

  Выступление главы города. После поздравления глава зачитывает указ:
          «В ознаменование празднования Дня славного града Нытвы постановляю:
Горожанам – пребывать в радости и весели;
Артистам – танцы и песни повсюду устраивать;
Купцам – яствами не заморскими, а своими, нытвенскими  угощать;
            В знак же доброго начинания флаг города поднять,  праздник  открыть!»

Она:  Право поднять флаг города предоставляется чемпиону мира по киокушинкай-каратэ среди молодёжи  Чернову Никите.
Он:   Флаг поднять.
ФНГ «Гимн Росси» - поднимают флаг города. Одновременно статисты вдоль зрительских трибун ставят зажжённые фейерверки.      Сразу после фейерверка      НОМЕР –  «Песня о Нытве» - Забава 

Он:  С праздником горожан поздравляет Депутат Законодательного собрания Пермского края, генеральный директор ОАО «Строийпанелькомплект», заслуженный строитель Российской Федерации  ВИКТОР  ПЕТРОВИЧ СУЕТИН. 
ФНГ______________  выступает Суетин В.П.
Она:	Ещё один наш гость заместитель руководителя аппарата Правительства Пермского края АЛЕКСЕЙ  ЛЬВОВИЧ КАМЕНЕВ         
 				ФНГ______________ Выступает Каменев О. Л.
Он:    И неба синь, и солнце золотое,
	И пруда гладь люблю я неспроста.
	Я здесь родился и горжусь тобою,
	Мой милый город, родина моя.


Она:  Встаёт рассвет над городом игриво
	И к облакам взлетает синий дым.
	День ото дня наш город всё красивей,
	Хочу, чтоб был ты вечно молодым.

Он:	Слово для поздравления предоставляется Главе Нытвенского         муниципального района АЛЕКСАНДРУ   ПАВЛОВИЧУ УШКОВУ.
                                                  ФНГ_____________  выступление Ушкова А. П.	
                                                   ФНГ_______________________________

Она:   напевая. И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснётся ваших глаз…

Он:   Что это ты так заливаешься?

Она: 	Прекрасный день, прекрасное настроение. Вот и пою. И вообще, сегодня у нас юбилей. А с чего начинается любой юбилей? 

Он:  	С вешалки?

Она: 	Нет. С вешалки – это театр. А юбилей – с хорошей поздравительной песни. Дорогие нытвенцы и гости нашего города, примите в подарок  песню в исполнении народного ансамбля русской   песни «Забава». 

                                                              Номер:  «Песня о песне».
ФНГ_______________________________ 
Она:  Всё-таки  день рождения – это не только песни. Ты согласен со мной?

Он:  	Конечно, это ещё и подарки.

Она: 	День рождения – это в первую очередь гости!  Вот и наш праздник не стал исключением из правил. У нас в гостях главы городов Пермского края. 

Он:   Краснокамска – Юрий Владимирович Чечёткин.
Она:  Чусового –  Вячеслав  Евгеньевич Трутнев.
Он:   Оханска – Николай Николаевич Горанков.
Он:   Добрянки – зам. главы Ирина Альбертовна Чурина.

Она:  С праздником Нытвенцев поздравляет  Глава города Краснокамска ЮРИЙ  ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧ ЧЕЧЁТКИН. 

                     Поздравление Чечёткина Ю. В., Юра уходит переодеваться.

Она: 	Спасибо за тёплые слова, сказанные в адрес нашего города.  Обожаю наш город – молодой, красивый, зелёный. А город – это  что? Город – это вы, его жители. Поэтому позвольте считать, что вы пришли на  торжество из-за большой любви к нашему городу. И в знак подтверждения моих слов ваши аплодисменты!   Зрители аплодируют. 


Она: Эти аплодисменты были для вас. А сейчас бурными овациями
         Встречайте:   Юрий Карпов и Юрий Раев.        
                                                                                   Номер «Гардемарины». 
Она:  Слово для поздравления предоставляется депутату Нытвенского городского поселения Нине Константиновне Ступниковой.
						Выступление Ступниковой Н.К.

Она:	С праздником Нытвенцев поздравляют главы поселений Нытвенского района:
	Новоильинского – Владимир Дмитриевич Гиренко,
	Чайковского – Капиталина Михайловна Скрипник,
	Чекменёвского – Александр Анатольевич Кобелев,
Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе Чайковского сельского поселения Капиталина Михайловна Скрипник.
           Выступление Скрипник К.М. 

Она:    Депутаты Думы Нытвенского городского поселения учредили звание 
           «Почётный гражданин Нытвенского  городского поселения». 
Он:   28 июня 2007 года это звание присвоено жителю нашего города Кривощёкову Владимиру Михайловичу, за разработку символики и формирование архитектурного облика города.
Она:   Первого почётного гражданина Нытвенского городского поселения поздравляет глава Нытвенского городского поселения Обухов Фёдор Михайлович.
                                                                                  Выход Обухова.
Она:   Уважаемый Владимир Михайлович, поздравляем вас с присвоением звания «Почётный гражданин Нытвенского городского поселения». Примите подарок от города. 
                                                     ФНГ____________________________

Она:	Сегодня мы совершим путешествие по истории нашего города и назовём это историческое обозрение  «Нытва. Взгляд сквозь время». 

Он:   Есть такое выражение: «Мой дом – моя крепость». Дом – это семейный храм. Дом – это место, где нас ждут. У каждого человека должен быть свой дом, наполненный уютом и теплом.

Она: 	А у нас есть общий дом. Это наш город! Если у человека, который едет в родные места, спрашивают, куда он едет, он отвечает просто – домой. 

Он:  	А я люблю гулять по вечернему городу и смотреть, как зажигаются в домах окна. Ведь когда окна не светятся, дом кажется таким заброшенным и одиноким. 

Она: Посмотри на этот дом, окна его пока пусты. Давайте все вместе наполним их уютом и теплом так же, как мы хотим заполнить наш любимый город! 


Он:  Хорошая идея. Итак, в путь! А начнём мы с самых уважаемых жителей нашего города - с ветеранов войны и труда. Именно они были свидетелями того памятного события,  когда рабочему посёлку Нытва присвоили статус города. Это было для них символом веры в победу, светом маяка,  надеждой на будущее.

----------


## Leli&hna

1 э п и з о д   «Н ы т в а 40-х».

ФНГ__________________________________
Он:   Годы 40-е – фронт и тыл едины.

Заставка 1: Выбегают дети в пионерских галстуках  с красными флагами и живыми цветами.      

Она:  Недаром священной назвали войну сорок первого года –
	За правое дело сражалась родная страна,
	За жизнь против смерти, за право любого народа
	С достоинством верить, что жизнь нам для счастья дана.

Он: 	Каждое время рождает свои традиции, своё поколение людей. Поколение сороковых воспитано на патриотизме, когда всех объединили страдания и невзгоды. 

Она:  Сила духа, любовь к Родине, героизм, умение достигнуть поставленной цели – вот качества присущие этому поколению. 

Он:	А как  ликовали люди, когда 19 июня 1942 года в Нытву пришло сообщение о присвоении ей статуса города! Это было предвестие скорой Победы,  вера в светлое будущее, надежда на счастье!

Она:	С праздником вас поздравляет  ветеран труда, председатель совета ветеранов ОАО «Нытва» Каменских  Леонид  Михайлович. 

ФНГ_________ Ветераны зачитывают послание, передают мужчине, он прикрепляет  на окно домика слова: ПАТРИОТИЗМ, МУЖЕСТВО, СИЛА ДУХА.  Ветераны спускаются со сцены, дети дарят им цветы.

Она:  пока мужчина прикрепляет окно.  Итак, первое окошко зажглось, наш дом начинает наполняться. В нём поселились любовь к родине, мужество и героизм. Надеюсь, будущие поколения сохранят эти качества. А к поздравлениям присоединяются гости – детский театр моды Фантом центра детского творчества, посёлок Уральский.
                                                          Номер:    Фантом   «Уралочка»
Он:   Дипломант первого городского творческого фестиваля Стас Долгих. 					       Номер:    С.Долгих «Русский парень»


                            2  э п и з о д  «Н ы т в а  50-х»

ФНГ______________________________
 Она:  50-е – годы строительства.
Заставка 2: Выбегают дети в строительных касках и комбинезонах с инструментами.

Он:	Дворцов прекрасных сочетанье,
	Простой избушки мастерство –
	Всё рук строителей создание,
	Всё дорогое ремесло.
Она:            Мостов ажурность, ширь каналов,
	Стать городов и куполов –
	Их труд, не то чтобы немалый –
	Основа жизненных основ!
	Спасибо, руки золотые
	За облик матушки России!

Он:  Закончилась война. Даже боль от потерь не могла заглушить волну всеобщего ликования. Жизнь в городе продолжалась.

Она:  Непросто начинала Нытва мирную жизнь. Нужны были предприятия, без которых город не может существовать. 

Он:  50-е годы – годы большого строительства. Построен хлебозавод. Начинает работу молокозавод. Плотина пруда капитально отремонтирована. Пожарная часть завода получила здание нового депо. Открыты стадион и водная станция.

Она:  Школа №2 переехала в новое здание и стала средней. Для инвалидов по зрению создано УПП ВОС. Открылся краеведческий музей, экспонаты для которого собирал весь город. Первых зрителей принял широкоэкранный кинотеатр «Урал», построены овощехранилище, баня. Расширены поликлиника и аптека. Организована скорая помощь. Город обзавёлся зданием быткомбината. 

Он:	Благоустраивалась и территория города: асфальтировались дороги, высаживались деревья, разбивались цветники. Появилась сеть автобусных маршрутов. К исходу 50-х Нытва подошла с впечатляющими успехами. 

Она: 	В последующие годы появилось много новых предприятий. Шла жизнь, и менялся их статус. Но неизменными с времени 50-х остались два: они действуют и радуют  нас своей продукцией.  Это УППВОС и маслозавод «Нытвенский».  Оптимизм, трудолюбие, ответственность - отличительная черта  руководителей этих предприятий. 

Он:  С праздником вас поздравляет генеральный директор ООО  Нытвенское учебно-производственное предприятие «Мебельная фурнитура» Всероссийского общества слепых, депутат Нытвенского городского поселения Патлусов Леонид Григорьевич.

 Выходит директор УППВОС. Ведущий прикрепляет к очередному окну в доме слова из наказа  ОПТИМИЗМ, ТРУДОЛЮБИЕ, ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ.
Она:  Встречайте, Елена Азанова.
  Номер:  Е. Азанова  «Окна»
Он:  Ещё одни гости из посёлка Уральский образцовый танцевальный
         коллектив Экзотика.        
                                                            Номер:  Экзотика «Дело было в Кукуево»


                  3  э п и з о д    «Н ы т в а  60-х».

ФНГ______________________________________
Она:  60-е годы – наука и романтика.

 Заставка 3:  Выбегают дети с мед.  инструментами,  книгой  и гитарой.

Она:	Нытва 60-х прошлого столетия была типичным провинциальным городком. Это было время оттепели и свободы. Чаще всего 60-е называют временем «Физиков» и «Лириков», потому что  тогда родилось особое племя людей – поэтов и музыкантов, которых позже назовут «Бардами».

Он:   Да, 60-е были романтическими годами стареньких двориков, в которых звучали любимые песни под гитару.… До сих пор люди с удовольствием поют песни 60-х.

Она: 	Но не только романтика – символ того времени. Не было в Нытве человека, который не знал бы главврача больницы Ивана Ипатьевича Вяткина. Он был символом профессионализма, милосердия и любви к ближнему. 

Он:   С тех пор многое изменилось. Но медицинские работники остались   верны  традициям   тех  времен. И мы с удовольствием приглашаем на сцену наших современников – работников Нытвенской ЦРБ.

Она: С праздником  вас поздравляет главврач Нытвенской центральной районной больницы Обухова Марина Михайловна.

 Выступает Обухова М. М., прикрепляются  слова МИЛОСЕРДИЕ, ЛЮБОВЬ К БЛИЖНЕМУ, ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ.

Она: пока мужчина закрепляет окно. Спасибо за теплые слова, а мы зажигаем ещё одно окно в нашем доме.  Теперь в нём живут героизм и мужество, трудолюбие и оптимизм, милосердие и любовь к ближнему. 
                В нашем городе очень много талантливых людей. Кто-то выращивает цветы, кто-то вышивает крестиком и рисует картины. Но сейчас я говорю о конкретном человеке. Я думаю, его знают многие. И любят его песни. Встречайте – Владимир Забелин с песней  «Старый город».
                        				 Номер:  «Старый  город» В. Забелин
			без объявления     Номер:   «Танцплощадка ретро» - ДК

                                  4  э п и з о д   «Н ы т в а – 70-х»

ФНГ______________________________________

Она:   Годы 70-е – спорт и семья.

Заставка 4: Выбегают дети со спортивными принадлежностями.

Он:   «В здоровом теле – здоровый дух». Эта поговорка о Нытве на все времена. А  70-е годы хотелось бы обозначить достижениями наших спортсменов. 

Она:  В 70-х наш земляк Владимир Деменев побил  мировой рекорд. За 24 часа он пробежал 264км. И это не предел. В последствии он завоевал серебряную медаль в марафоне на чемпионате Европы среди ветеранов. Потом снова успех – «серебро» на чемпионате мира в Англии. Владимир Николаевич личным примером воспитал  не одно поколение бегунов. Желаем ему дальнейших успехов.

Он: 	Нытвенские спортсмены  радовали и продолжают радовать нас своими успехами. Это - пятикратный чемпион мира среди ветеранов по гиревому спорту Виктор Слащёв, чемпион мира среди юниоров по лыжным гонкам Вадим Санников.

Она: 	Серебряный призёр чемпионата мира по лыжным гонкам среди молодёжи Евгений Гараничев, чемпионы мира по киокушинкай-каратэ среди молодёжи Собянин Илья и Чернов Никита.

Он:  В 70-х годах была заложена основа для дальнейшего развития спорта. Культ здоровья – вот приметы того времени. 
                                                                            ФНГ______________________
Она:  	Но не только спортом примечательны 70-е. Буквально за несколько лет на левом берегу пруда вырос проспект Дружбы, который позже переименовали в проспект Ленина. Ежегодно сотни семей справляли новоселье.  

Он:  Получить жильё мог каждый, кто работал и создавал семью. В  70-е появилось много молодых семей. Люди смело шли в ЗАГС с надеждой и верой в будущее.

Она: 	И в юбилейный год мы не могли не вспомнить о семьях, которые празднуют свой юбилей. Встречайте – «золотые» юбиляры Дамир Якубович и Эмилия Ивановна Султанбековы. 

Он:  «Серебряные» юбиляры  Олег Геннадьевич и Наталья Михайловна Матросовы.                 

Она:  Семья, свидетелями рождения которой вы стали в прошлом году на Дне города Артём и Анна Рытик.

Он:   И, конечно же, молодожёны, создавшие семью  совсем недавно Юрий и Ольга Ошевы.  

Ввыбегает мальчик со свадебными  кольцами из гофрокартона, ангелочки выводят пары. Каждая пара даёт наказ. Золотые – верность, серебряные – терпение, молодые – любовь, счастье. Молодожёны выходят в свадебном наряде.           		                                           

Она:  Окна продолжают зажигаться. А для вас поёт Ольга Серова.
                                                     	     Номер:  «Не стерпелось»  Серова       
Он:  И снова на сцене образцовый танцевальный коллектив Экзотика.                                                             
                                                      Номер: «Когда приходит она» Экзотика

----------


## Leli&hna

5   э п и з о д   «Н ы т в а – 80-х»

ФНГ___________________________
Он:    80-е – культура и образование.

 Заставка 5:  Выбегают дети с большими глобусом, указкой, линейкой. 

Она:	Яркие 80-е помнят многие. Культурная жизнь города кипела. Достаточно вспомнить кафе «Парус». Это был первый дискоклуб в городе. Да и не только в городе. Дискотека кафе «Парус»  была лучшей  в Пермской области.

Он:  	Любители театрального искусства  могли наслаждаться  игрой актёров народного театра, руководителем которого был Зигфрид Фердинандович Це. А в 80-х каждый спектакль режиссёров Федотовых собирал аншлаг. 

Она:  На каждом предприятии велась культурно-массовая работа. Фестивали художественной самодеятельности давали людям возможность проявить свои таланты.  А талантов в нашем городе немало. 

Он:	В 80-е годы Нытва пополнилась многочисленными детскими учреждениями. Построены детские сады № 16 и 13, создан детский клуб «Альбатрос», открыта школа № 3. Для учёбы созданы хорошие условия. 

Она: Творчество, образование, духовность – такими словами можно обозначить 80-е годы. 
Он:	Сегодня нельзя не сказать о человеке, который сделал очень много для образования города и района. Это Наталья Борисовна Никулина. Она всегда шла впереди, зажигая сердца людей на добрые дела и высокие результаты.
Она:  Педагоги города – наша гордость. Звания заслуженный учитель России    удостоены  11 педагогов города, знаками отличник образования награждены 40 учителей, 
Он:  Все школы города являются победителями национального проекта «Образование»,   в номинации «Лучший учитель» победителями признаны 7 человек.
Она: А результат творческой, плодотворной работы педагогов – это  достижения учеников. По итогам выпускных экзаменов 17                      выпускников стали «золотыми»   и  «серебряными» медалистами.  
Он:	Встречайте – заслуженные учителя России  и  их «золотые» ученики.
ФНГ____________________ 
Она:  Александра Максимовна Сидоркина.
Он:   Борис Филиппович Гилёв.
Она:  Владимир Алексеевич Паклин.
Он:   Нина Павловна Каменских.
Она:  Татьяна Даниловна Безматерных.
Он:   Людмила Павловна Костарева.
Она:  Любовь Григорьевна Бобылева.
Он:    Галина Ивановна Азанова.
Она:  Галина Васильевна Кипреева.
Он:   И «золотые» медалисты – Новикова Анна
Она:  Шипицина Настя
Он:   Ладейщикова Дарья
Она:  Гельдымурадова Майя
Он:   С праздником вас поздравляет Сидоркина Александра Максимовна.
         Педагоги  и  медалисты поднимаются на сцену, вручение подарков.  На окно в доме выносятся слова ТВОРЧЕСТВО, ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ, ДУХОВНОСТЬ.                                

Она: Биографии этих людей – это биография нашего города. Примите  поздравления, здоровья вам и благополучия. А на сцене – образцовый хореографический коллектив городского дома культуры «Образ». 
				          Номер:  «Диско»   Образ
Он:И следующими Нытвенцев поздравляют участники ансамбля Живая вода.
			                    Номер: «Просто уходило лето» Живая вода


6  э п и з о д   «Н ы т в а   90-х»

ФНГ__________________________________

Он:   90-е – годы испытаний на прочность. 

Заставка 6: выбегают дети с ложками ОАО «Нытва».

Она:  Всем  известна милая русская поговорка: «В Тулу со своим самоваром не ездят». А почему? 

Он:   Да потому, что в Туле выпускают отличные тульские самовары, и везти туда самовар просто не имеет смысла. 
                                                         Игра с аудиторией.
Она: 	А сейчас тест на сообразительность. Я буду называть города, а вы говорить, с чем туда не стоит ехать. Итак, Краснокамск (бумага).

Он: 	Соликамск (соль)

Она: 	Губаха (уголь)

Он:  	Чернушка (Нефть)

Она: 	Лысьва (лысьвенская эмаль, чулочные изделия)

Он:  	Кунгур (пещера, керамика)

Она: 	Кудымкар (лес)

Он:  	посёлок Уральский (фанера), 

Она: 	и, наконец, Нытва,… Конечно же, ложки.

Он:  В день рождения города мы не можем не сказать о предприятии, благодаря которому Нытва появилась и живёт.  В прошлом году наш завод праздновал своё 250-летие. 

Она: 	Многие нытвенцы с благодарностью вспоминают  директора завода Чегодаева Юрия Павловича, который многое сделал для завода и города. Память о нём, как легенда, будет предаваться из поколения в поколение.  

Он:	Все помнят 90-е годы, когда в стране царил политический и экономический хаос. В такой сложной ситуации надо было сохранить предприятие и его коллектив, найти пути выхода из кризиса. 

Она:   И Нытвенский завод выстоял. И удалось это благодаря настойчивости и дальновидности его руководителей – директора завода Рафаила Захаровича Кадырова и штаба специалистов.

Он:  А помогли им в этом рабочие завода. Вот тут и пригодились опыт работы, любовь к своему предприятию и традиции, которые  десятилетиями укреплялись  рабочими династиями. 

Она:  А династий на нашем заводе немало. Это семья  Каменских – общий стаж на заводе 600 лет.  

Он:   Семья Гусевых – общий стаж 700 лет.

Она:  Семья  Сусловых – общий стаж 761 год.

Он:    И династия  Щукиных – общий стаж  на заводе 1500 лет.

Она:  Вас поздравляет представитель династии Гусевых Катаева Валентина Павловна с внуком Романом.
                                  Поздравление династий.
Он:  А к заводчанам присоединяется Коллектив музея ОАО «Нытва» и с праздником вас поздравляет заведующая музеем Шилова Любовь Леонидовна.                   

 Выступление Шиловой Л.Л. На дом вывешиваются ключевые слова ЗАВОД, СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ, НАДЕЖДА.    
Она:  (пока вешаются слова)
          Гимны хвалебные петь бы заводу,
Золотом все имена – на  канву! 
Слава его трудовому народу,
Что удержали завод на плаву.
А к поздравлениям присоединятся  Тамара Бентковская – солистка народного ансамбля русской песни «Забава».
                                                                 Номер:  «Лето молодое» Т. Бентковская 
Он:  И вновь на сцене Фантом – детский театр моды, посёлок Уральский.
                                                     Номер:  «Сладкая вишня» Фантом


                             7   э п и з о д   «Н ы т в а - 21 век»

ФНГ________________________________ 
Он:   21 век – дети наше будущее.

Она:  Живут на свете маленькие граждане,
	Весь мир воспринимают на бегу.
	Растут они  весёлыми, отважными
	И радуются каждому цветку.

Он:  	Двадцать первый век. Наш город продолжает расти и развиваться. Новые технологии, новый темп жизни. Меняются традиции и нравы. Меняется облик города, и мы меняемся вместе с ним.

Она:  Только дети во все времена остаются неизменными. Дети – это особая категория людей, которые одинаково радуются жизни в любое время. И в нашем городе создаются все условия для счастливого детства.  

Он: 	Каждый год в городе появляются новые маленькие граждане.  Это им предстоит сохранить и преумножить всё хорошее, что мы им передадим по наследству.  

Она:	А у детей,  родившихся в  июне – особый статус! Ведь они родились в  юбилейном месяце. Мы хотим пожелать им счастливой жизни, чтобы все говорили про них: «В рубашке родились!»

Он: 	И в знак этого памятного события мы приглашаем сюда счастливых родителей новорожденных малышей для вручения им «Рубашки от мэра»
			                                        ФНГ_____________¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬____________   
          Мезина Татьяна Александровна
	Рудакова Ольга Игоревна
	Лесникова Татьяна Михайловна
	Варова Эльвира Георгиевна
	Лукьянова Галина Анатольевна
	Спешилова Ирина Васильевна
	Зелина Лариса Григорьевна
	Паркачёва Алёна Валерьевна
	Копытова Светлана Александровна
	Алексеева Юлия Александровна
	Лукина Людмила Александровна
	Рычагова Ольга Александровна

Она:  Рубашки вручает Глава администрации Нытвенского городского поселения Вороной Александр Петрович.
                                               ФНГ_______________________________
Она:  Самые маленькие нытвенцы приготовили особый подарок городу. Каждый ребёнок  сделал  свой флажок, из которых был собран общий флаг детства – дар нашему городу. После праздника этот флаг будет передан музею на хранение. 
Он:   Флаг внести.
              Флаг несут приёмные и опекунские семьи.
Она:  Право внести флаг предоставляется семьям:  Васильевых  
Он:    Чугайновых
Она:  Безматерных
Он:    Дорош
Она:   Чащухиных 
Он:    Миковых 
Она:   Зыбиных 
Он:    Мосягиных 
Она:   Мезиных 
Он:    Евсеевых 
Она:  Золотарёвых 
Он:    Козловых 
          Семьи с шариками проходят возле трибун, поднимаются на сцену,      статисты уносят флаг за Апельсин.
Она:   Флаг передаётся на вечное хранение в музей.
Он:  	Нытву можно назвать уникальным городом. Ведь в нашем городе нет детских домов. Все дети, оставшиеся без попечения родителей, нашли свои семьи. 
Она: 	В настоящее время в городском поселении  71 опекунская семья.

Он:   17  приёмных  семей.  

Она:  От имени приёмных и опекунских семей с праздником вас поздравляет Васильева Наталья Леонидовна.
          Поздравление Васильевой Н. Л. и приёмного ребёнка, передают плакат с ключевыми словами.

Она: 	От всех жителей Нытвы мы желаем маленьким гражданам нашего города счастливого детства и радостной жизни под мирным небом! И дети зажигают ещё одно окошко в нашем доме.

Ведущий на  окно дома прикрепляет  ключевые слова: ДЕТСТВО,  РАДОСТЬ, МИР
Она:  И поздравление от маленьких жителей города – на сцене младший состав образцового хореографического коллектива «Образ».
                                            Номер  «Богатыри» - «Образ»  
Он:   И ещё поздравление – для вас поёт Мария Гавшина.
			       Номер «Ферма мистера Макдональда» М. Гавшина 

   Э п и л о г
ФНГ______________________
Она:	Завершилось наше историческое путешествие. Наш дом наполнился любовью, творчеством, здоровьем, счастливым детским смехом. Но мы не ставим на этом точку.

Он:   	Посмотрите, несколько окон нашего дома остались пустыми. А чем они наполнятся, зависит только от вас.   

Она:  Любите свой город, храните его историю и творите будущее. 

Вместе:  С праздником!

Номер шоу-театра «Образ»: «Этот город – самый лучший город на земле».                  
Объявляется дальнейшая программа праздника.

                                           КОНЕЦ

----------


## РЁВА

Девочки,мальчике,может есть у кого в загашнике юбилей ДК.Работаю всего второй месяц и сразу такой большй праздник предстоит.Пожалуйста не откажите. :Blush2: Мысль была по сказке "Теремок" или "Про  царевну Несмеяну" - рук-во неодобрило(говорят по-детски это,просят побольше чевствований ????????).Хотелось бы поменьше официоза,т.к. особо то хвалиться нечем :Tu:  и завернуть бы что-нить этакое :Vah: .Может есть ,а?  :Tender:

----------


## Пономарева

Лена, мне так очень нужно. У нас скоро Юбилей района . Вышлите мне пожалуйста! С уважением Юлия!

----------


## Leli&hna

> Девочки,мальчике,может есть у кого в загашнике юбилей ДК


Сценария у меня нет(не я писала), но могу рассказать в какой форме проходил юбилей нашего ДК в прошлом году. В каждом клубе или ДК есть мероприятия традиционные, которые проходят в одно и то же время года. Во и взяли за основу времена года. Перед каждым временным сезоном подводка из стихов местного автора с подтанцовкой (или разводкой что ли) танцевального коллектива. А дальше рассказ что когда происходило. Например весна - премьеры спектаклей. Пригласили бывших участников самодеятельности. Рассказали об истории возникновения народного театра в клубе, о прошедших премьерах вспомнили, а потом вызвали всех не сцену и "заставили" импровизировать. Лето - это дни города, день металлурга, водный праздник. То же самое. Вспомнили когда и как проходило, пригласили артистов которые когда-то выступали, коллективы. После рассказа они в качестве подарка дарили номера. И так по всем временам года прошлись.

----------


## Леди N

Литературный сценарий Дня деревни Старая- 6 августа 2011 год.
                                                                                    ЦДК «Надежда»- Старовский клуб.
Пролог.  « Танцевальный пятачок»
В зале звучит музыка 50- 60-х лет…Кружатся пары…Рассаживаются зрители…
импровизация

АВ  - Добрый день дорогие жители и уважаемые гости нашей деревни.
 Здравствуйте, родные наши земляки.
Малая Родина или большая- все это Родина, как ни зови.
 Силу дает и надежду внушает, боль утоляет и учит любви.
 Малая родина или большая, - все это Родина только одна.
 В миг, когда рушится все и ветшает, только и держит на свете она..

Фильм о деревне…чёрно- белый

НВ  -  «Родная земля», вслушайтесь в созвучие этих слов.
 В них шумит рожь, звенит трель соловья, жаворонка над нескошенными лугами.
- В них цвет яблонь под деревенским окном и поцелуй первой любви.
 Что же значат для каждого эти слова? Это место где мы живём и трудимся.
- Где рождаются наши дети, где мы обретаем покой, продолжая жить в наших делах и наших потомках.
 И сегодня, мы собрались здесь, чтобы отметить праздник нашей маленькой родной земли, деревеньки Старая, история которой уходит корнями в глубокое прошлое…

СВ    Историческая справка.
В 1851году в селе Красное Егорьевского уезда Рязанской губернии Лукой Андреевичем Казновым был построен трёхпрестольный каменный храм Успенья Божьей Матери с пределами Святителя Николая Мирлийского и мученицы Агриппины. При церкви был богодельный дом и земская школа.
  В те времена работала в селе Красное суконная фабрика с пятьюстами душами крестьян. К фабрике были приписаны деревни: Вершина, Бекетовская, Каменцы, Верещагино, Дылдино. Владелицей фабрики была Наталья Алексеевна Колтовская.
  После убийства царя Александра II в 1881-м году на торговой площади перед церковью на деньги Евгения Ивановича Лебедева и др. прихожан была построена часовня в память о мученической кончине императора.
  В конце 19 века приход храма состоял из деревень Красное, Бекетовская, Кузнецы, Тархановское, Слобода, Чертовиха, Велино, Вершина, Зворково, Старое, Дылдино, Верещагино, Каменцы, Запутное.
  Неподалёку от села Красное есть святой источник Перво- верховных апостолов Петра и Павла, источник обильный- над ним установлена сень с крестом, рядом устроена купальня.
  Притч храма состоял из 2-х священников, дьякона и 2-х псаломщиков. Последним священником Успенского храма был отец Василий. В 1937 году о.Василию было предъявлено обвинение в контрреволюционной агитации. Батюшку арестовали и содержали в Таганской тюрьме. 8 декабря 1937 года отец Василий был расстрелян на Бутовском полигоне под Москвой. Храм и часовня пришли в запустение…
 Восстановление церкви и часовни началось в 1993-м году…

НВ    Жизнь человека — только миг
В безбрежном времени вселенной,
И только в памяти живых
Она становится нетленной.
Все это так.
Да вот беда,
Что забываем иногда,
Откуда мы, кто наши предки?
Такие случаи нередки.
Заставить нас забыть о них
Не должен злой народа гений —
Уйдя из памяти живых,
Исчезнет много поколений.
Одной мы связаны судьбой,
Одной семьей, единой кровью.
Потомки станут нам с тобой
Надеждой, верой и любовью.
И дух наш, продолжая жить,
Во внуков, правнуков вольется,
И никогда не оборвется
Веков связующая нить.

Фильм…..цветной, в начале- храм

I часть « ПРОШЛОЕ»  «КАК МОЛОДЫ МЫ БЫЛИ»

АВ   Белой стаей годы пролетели,
 Но душа, как прежде, молода.
 Соловьи еще не все пропели,
 Утекла еще не вся вода.
 День сегодня праздничный и светлый,
 И грустить не время, не пора.
 Долгих лет вам, яблонь в белом цвете.
 Радости, и счастья, и добра.

Слово для поздравления предоставляется Главе сельского поселения Дороховское ……


НВ   Жизнь- река, несущая нас среди разнообразных берегов… Река никогда не потечёт обратно… и мы никогда не вернёмся к тем временам,  в которых оставили часть нашего существования…Отсюда- любовь к прошлому, отсюда- сладость воспоминаний…       Сегодня мы снова и снова
                                                                 Листаем страницы былого
                                                                И в тех милых сердцу страницах
                                                               Родные, знакомые лица…

2011 год является юбилейным для Клавдии Ивановны Ежовой. Ей исполнилось 80 лет!- юбилей значительный, всеми почитаемый! 
 Родилась Клавдия Ивановна 2 марта 1931 года. Работать начала рано- после окончания 3-х классов- началась война и все дети вынуждены были заменить отцов и братьев, ушедших на фронт…. До 1948-го года проработала Клавдия Ивановна в колхозе. Летом- в поле, зимой возила воду с речки. В те времена за деревней протекала речка Шаверка, речка зимой замерзала- детскими ручонками приходилось долбить лунки, чтобы набрать воды. А с 1948-го года Клавдия Ивановна начала работать на Красноозёрской фабрике, где и проработала до самой пенсии. В 1981-м году ушла на заслуженный отдых. За долголетний и добросовестный труд удостоена звания «Ветеран труда». Клавдия Ивановна с детских лет любила ходить в лес. Лес манил её своей красотой и дарами, давал заряд бодрости. Эту любовь Клавдии Ивановны разделял и её супруг- Иван Фёдорович- вместе они слыли самыми лучшими на всю округу грибниками. Уважаемая Клавдия Ивановна, примите поздравления в это юбилейный для Вас год и памятный подарок от Главы нашего поселения Ларисы Константиновны Колупаевой.
…..награждение……..

  Живёт в д.Старая Осипова Мария Николаевна…Родилась Мария Николаевна в д.Бекетовская 7 апреля 1941 года. Военное детство, послевоенная разруха…, но несмотря ни на что, была она весёлым, общительным ребёнком, а выросла в красивую девушку. Любовь привела Марию в д.Старая, где она вышла замуж за Бориса. В семье Бориса Ивановича и Марии Николаевны Осиповых родились две дочки….
  Свою трудовую деятельность Мария Николаевна начала после окончания 7 класса Красновской школы рабочей в колхозе.  В 1960-м году поступила на ферму дояркой. Труд доярки- это тяжёлый физический труд. Мария Николаевна не просто добросовестно относилась к своим обязанностям, а любила своих коровушек, а те в ответ охотно отдавали ей своё молоко. Мария Николаевна неоднократно награждалась почётными грамотами и знаками «За высокие надои». Была удостоена и правительственной награды- орденом Трудовой Славы III степени. Награду Мария Николаевна получала в Кремле, в Георгиевском зале.
В 1984-м году за высокие показатели была награждена поездкой в Венгрию и в этом же году её премировали поездкой в Звёздный городок на встречу с космонавтами.
 И сегодня Мария Николаевна ведёт активный образ жизни, работает на огороде, косит, колет дрова- вообщем ведёт домашнее хозяйство. Нынешний год для нашей героини – юбилейный. 7 апреля  Марии Николаевне исполнилось 70 лет. 
  Уважаемая Мария Николаевна, приглашаем Вас на праздничную сцену для вручения подарка.
…………….
НВ  Есть в народе такая пословица- «где родился- там и пригодился», но Жизнь вносит свои изменения…
Антонина Николаевна Белова родилась 26 августа 1937 года в д.Заволенье. В семье было 6 человек детей, и всем родители дали образование. Антонина закончила десятилетку в г.Куровское, затем Перловский торговый техникум. По окончании получила направление в Куровской райпотребсоюз, который направил её в Красновский сельмаг продавцом. Было это в 1956 году. Затем Антонина Николаевна работала в Старовском магазине. Здесь и встретила своего суженого. В 1957 году вышла Антонина замуж за Белова Василия. В браке родилось у них трое детей- две дочери и сын. Антонина Николаевна поменяла работу, работала на ткацкой фабрике, а затем до самой пенсии трудилась в должности помощника бригадира Старовской фермы. За многолетний добросовестный труд награждена Антонина Николаевна почётными грамотами, имеет звание «Ветеран труда».
…..награждение……..

АВ  Следующая страничка нашего праздника имеет своё необычное, даже философское название: «Самый богатый».
Всего в мире живут и здравствуют 587 миллиардеров. У них есть всё, что только может пожелать человек. Каждому из них не прожить своих денег и за сто жизней, но и их лица напряжены и озабочены.
  Чего же им не хватает?
«Доброе братство- лучшее богатство»- гласит народная мудрость. Русский человек без родни не живёт. Ведь истинное богатство- это не деньги, не дача, не власть, а окружение, семья…Вот и получается, что это особенное, такое родное и необходимое богатство есть у героя мужской истории, которую сейчас услышат все…
Василий Павлович Аксёнов родился в 1936 году в д.Старая. Свою трудовую деятельность начал очень рано. Уже в 12 лет пошёл Василий работать на Красноозёрскую ткацкую фабрику. Было это в 1948 году. В 1955 году был призван в армию. Служил 3,5 года. После армии опять вернулся на фабрику, где проработал до самой пенсии. В 1958 году Василий Павлович женился на Анастасии Фёдоровне. В семье родились две дочери и два сына, которые в свою очередь подарили родителям десятерых внуков и 4-х правнуков. Уважаемый человек, ветеран труда Аксёнов Василий Павлович- глава этой большой дружной семьи.  А сегодня 6 августа мы имеем уникальную возможность поздравить Василия Павловича с юбилеем! Именно сегодня он празднует своё 75- летие.
Пусть каждый день с собой несёт
Приятные открытия
И чаще собирают за столом
Родных всех яркие события
И знайте. Что богатство не в деньгах
И не во власти, круглом состоянии.
То человек богаче во сто крат.
В семье которого царят уют и понимание!!
…..награждение…
…..НОМЕР «НОСТАЛЬГИЯ» ГОРБУНЦОВА АЛЁНА

II часть  «НАСТОЯЩЕЕ»   В зал вбегает маленькая девочка.
- Тётя, Аня! Ой, Анна Васильевна, к нам артисты приехали!
- Что ты, Лиза, артисты у нас здесь в клубе.
- Нет, нет! Там ещё артисты! Пойдёмте скорее все со мной! Вы что не знаете? Праздник на улице продолжаться будет. Ребята, бежим бабушкам места занимать!
- Дорогие земляки, сегодня нас с вами ждёт много сюрпризов. Предлагаю вам заполнить зрительный зал перед нашим клубом.

На улице звучит песня «Желаю» в исполнении Е.Волынцевой. Народ перемещается на улицу, рассаживается на скамейки.

АВ  Иду по деревне - навстречу улыбки,
 Знакомые, добрые лица,
 Сердца золотые- из золота слитки,
 Которыми можно гордиться.

 И каждом у- «Здрасьте, и как дела» ,
 Знакомы мне многие с детства.
 С одними училась, с другими росла,
 А с теми- жила по соседству.

 Все дяди Вани и тети Клаши, 
 По детской привычке- без отчества.
 И все дорогие, родные все наши.
 И всех мне обнять так хочется.

----------


## Леди N

ЭПИЗОД «ГЕРОИ СРЕДИ НАС»

НВ      Есть такая поговорка « Мой дом, моя крепость». Но каким будет дом, зависит от хозяев, которые в обустройство своего жилища вкладывают душу,.. а то, какой будет родная деревня, разве не зависит от её жителей?.. Разве не важно действовать, творя  добрые дела для родного края? … Каждый из нас, несомненно, слышал красивые слова о том, что все мы родом из детства. Если вдуматься, это очень точное определение. Всё, что мы приносим в свою взрослую жизнь, имеет глубокие корни в нашем детстве…. Становясь взрослее, мы понимаем, что родились здесь не случайно. Мы нужны здесь…  
Обогреть, передать энергию любви, уважения, заботы и благодарности – наверное, это и есть возвращение того, что мы получили от своей малой родины...
Куда бы не забросила судьба,  навсегда человек связан незримыми нитями со своей «малой Родиной». Частичка ее будет всегда в сердце. Человек, как деревце, питается ее силой. А если наоборот…если угрожает опасность нашему милому и родному краю…?
Тогда на помощь приходят люди, которые делают всё, что от них зависит…
… Горячее лето 2010 года…. В связи с аномально жаркой погодой, установившейся в Подмосковье, на территории сельского поселения Дороховское складывается напряженная обстановка в лесах и на торфяниках.
Мы горим…  Глава сельского поселения вводит на территории  особый противопожарный режим…

Наша история не раз доказывала, что перед большой бедой народ объединяется и общими усилиями справляется с трудностями. Так случилось и тем жарким горящим летом. 
  На борьбу с лесными и торфяными пожарами встали все, от мала до велика. 
В каждом населенном пункте создали добровольные пожарные объединения, использовалась личная техника граждан (тракторы, мотопомпы, пилы, лопаты). Организовали круглосуточное дежурство.
Наша безмерная благодарность и низкий поклон всем, кто принимал участие в тушении пожаров. Особая благодарность тем жителям д.Старая, кто был в первых рядах, кто, несмотря на время суток, по первому звонку выезжал на очаг возгорания.

Слово Главе…

За самоотверженность,  проявленную при ликвидации лесных пожаров награждаются…
Пантелеев Николай Викторович
Пузырёв Иван Михайлович

За активность,  проявленную при ликвидации пожаров
Желтяков Дмитрий Анатольевич
Анахов Алексей Александрович

За смелость и мужество награждаются
Ершов Михаил Иванович
 Аксёнов Владимир Васильевич

За решительность, проявленную при ликвидации пожаров
Аксёнов Пётр Васильевич
Кузьмин Вадим Михайлович

За неравнодушие и инициативность,  проявленные во время чрезвычайной ситуации награждаются
Баранов Игорь Викторович
Анфиногенов Николай Алексеевич

За отвагу и бесстрашие, проявленные при тушении лесоторфяных пожаров награждается
Аксёнов Евгений Алексеевич
Исаев Виктор Александрович
               Если бы не их ответственность, неравнодушие к общей беде, умение не поддаваться панике и принимать нужные решения, если бы не их героизм – да, да, именно это слово констатирует действия в чрезвычайной ситуации, последствия пожароопасного периода могли быть по-настоящему трагичными для родной деревни Старое……….помпа!!

 ЭПИЗОД «ДЕЛО ЖИЗНИ»    АВ 
  Любой человек приходит в этот мир с тем или иным предназначением. Константин Дмитриевич Ушинский говорил: «Если вы удачно выберете труд и вложите в него всю душу, то счастье само вас отыщет…». В д. Старое есть такие люди… Люди, которые, однажды выбрав себе профессию, посвятили ей всю свою жизнь…
   В трудовой книжке уважаемого человека, ветерана труда Курановой Анфисы Андреевны всего одна запись- 1 марта 1955 года принята, а в 1985 году уволена с занимаемой должности в связи с уходом на пенсию. Всю свою трудовую жизнь отдала Анфиса Андреевна  сельскому дому культуры…
  Родилась Анфиса Андреевна 27 августа 1935 года в семье рабочих: отец- зав. Электроотделом на титовской фабрике «Луч», мама работала там же ткачом. В семье было 7 детей. Жилось трудно, но родители одобряли желание Анфисы окончить 10 классов и получить высшее педагогическое образование. В 1953 году, окончив десятилетку Титовской школы, Анфиса подала документы в пединститут, но случилось непредвиденное- во время вступительных экзаменов она серьёзно заболела воспалением лёгкихЮ поэтому документы пришлось забрать.. А в г.Егорьевске в культурно- просветительном техникуме набирался спецкурс по специальности организатор и методист культурно- просветительной работы (после 10-ти классов- без экзаменов). Вот туда- то и пошла учиться Анфиса, а через 2 года дипломированный специалист Анфиса Андреевна получила направление в Красновский с/совет и стала работать заведующей Старовским клубом. Именно здесь она встретила свою любовь…10 сентября 1957 года Анфиса вышла замуж за Егора, а через год у Курановых Анфисы Андреевны и Егора Ивановича родился первенец- сын Сергей. В этом же году сломали клуб и начали строить новый. Вся организация постройки нового клуба легла на плечи молодой мамы. Она достойно справилась с этим делом, и через год в сентябре 1959 года клуб распахнул свои двери для жителей всей округи…Работа шла своим чередом, худ.самодеятельность активно участвовала во всех смотрах, а заведующая была бессменной участницей агитбригад Красновского с/совета и Красноозёрской фабрики. А ещё в те годы в обязанности заведующей клубом входило оформление табелей результативности работы доярок еженедельно- все данные вывешивались в клубе на всеобщее обозрение. 
 А тем временем семья Курановых росла и ширилась. Анфиса Андреевна родила Егору Ивановичу 5-х сыновей- Сергея, Юрия, Андрея, Владимира и Ивана. Многодетная мама Анфиса Андреевна Куранова награждена медалью «Материнская слава». Сегодня Анфиса Андреевна продолжает трудиться на своём подворье- держит корову, корова всегда была подспорьем в большой семье….   В этом ей помогает сын Иван                                                      Награждение…

Звучит школьный колокольчик- звонок….
НВ    Школьный звонок… Для каждого из нас его звук связан с воспоминанием о детстве, а Ольга Ивановна Пантелеева слышала его несчётное количество раз, ведь 42 года жизни она посвятила работе в Красновской школе…
 Ольга Ивановна родилась в многодетной семье. Папа- Иван Матвеевич был рабочим, а мама- Клавдия Ивановна- колхозницей- оба ударники социалистического труда. Ольга росла трудолюбивой девочкой. После окончания Запутновской средней школы поступила в Битцевский с/х техникум по специальности агроном. По окончании его работала в совхозе «Белавинский» в должности младшего агронома. В 1961-м году Ольга Ивановна поступила на заочное отделение с/х института, но этому обучению не суждено было закончится- жизнь внесла свои коррективы, Ольга Ивановна ушла из совхоза и перевелась в Орехово- Зуевский пединститут на биохимический факультет. Именно тогда начала Ольга Ивановна учительствовать…

    Преподавала в Красновской школе химию, биологию и с/х труд. Суть своей работы Ольга Ивановна видела не только в том, чтобы дать ребятам знания, но и воспитать в них  нравственные качества- привить любовь к родной земле и природе, к труду, воспитать чувство товарищества и сострадания. Результаты педагогической деятельности Ольги Ивановны были оценены РАЙОНО, и в 1981-м году ей было доверено руководство Красновской школой.  Школа работала стабильно, была культурно- просветительным центром. Среди выпускников много учителей, мед.работников, механиков, энергетиков- тех, кто связал свою жизнь с деревней. За многолетнее добросовестное служение образовательному пространству малой родины и воспитание подрастающего поколения ветеран труда Пантелеева Ольга Ивановна неоднократно награждалась почётными грамотами Управления образования Орехово- Зуевского района. Среди наград Ольги Ивановны есть и почётная грамота Министерства образования РФ.
Совсем недавно 3 августа у Ольги Ивановны был день рожденья……..…..награждение……..
Борис Заходер «Перемена» читает Пузырёв Миша

АВ  Современная жизнь сложна. Проблемы окружают нас везде и всюду. Многие люди, не только старшего поколения, забывают, что надо радоваться жизни, каждому прожитому дню, каждому лучику солнца. А самое главное - надо помнить, что рядом с вами есть люди, которые обязательно поддержат и помогут в любой ситуации. Помогут не только словом, но и делом. 
Таким человеком дела является для односельчан.. сестра милосердия Светлана Борисовна Осипова. В медицину Светлану привела тетя Тамара Ивановна, которая всю жизнь проработала медсестрой и увлекла своей профессией племянницу. По окончании Шатурского медучилища Светлана 7 лет проработала лаборантом 5-й горбольницы 
г. Орехово- Зуево. С 1993 года начала работать Светлана Борисовна в Красновской больнице. За эти годы она освоила обязанности старшей, участковой и детской медицинской сестры. Всё, что связано с этой самой милосердной профессией, ей по плечу. В настоящее время Светлана Борисовна работает в Красновском ФАПе и заботится о здоровье жителей деревень Бекетовская, Старая, Верещагино, Дылдино и Красное. Светлана Борисовна ведёт приём в помещении ФАПа, ездит на вызовы к своим больным, для каждого найдёт она доброе слово. А дома она любящая мама для своего сына Сергея. Светлана Борисовна ведёт активный образ жизни, она частый гость Старовского клуба, принимает участие в организации праздничных программ. И в целом светлый и доброжелательный человек, ведь не даром же родители назвали её Светлана… 
…..награждение……..

НВ  Следующую героиню летописи деревенского праздника зовут Надежда… Надежда Георгиевна Графова, связывая свою жизнь с любимой профессией понимала, что торговля ещё в Древней Руси имел а важное значение в экономической жизни страны. Перед Надеждой после окончания Красновской школы не стоял вопрос «Куда пойти учиться». Она твёрдо знала, что будет работать продавцом в своём родном округе. Так и случилось. 
   Надежда окончила торговое училище в г.Жуковский и с 1975-го года добросовестно трудится в Дороховском ПО в должности продавца Красновского магазина. За многолетний труд Надежда Георгиевна неоднократно награждалась почётными грамотами, в 1998 году ей было присвоено звание «Ветеран труда», а в 2006-м году- Надежда Георгиевна награждена медалью «За добросовестный труд в потребительской кооперации России». Надежда Георгиевна очень активный и творческий человек. Она участница конкурса «Минута славы с/п Дороховское», а в конкурсе «Творческая семья» нашего поселения Надежда Георгиевна участвовала … семьёй. У Надежды Георгиевны 3-е детей, 3 внучки и 3 внука. А что самое главное для деревни- все её дети со своими семьями живут в деревне Старое, за что всем им, а самое главное их маме и бабушке отдельное СПАСИБО!
…..награждение……..
Музыкальный номер «Дорогами добра» Горбунцова Алёна и Муравьёва Юля

ЭПИЗОД  «Наши земляки»

НВ  Пётр Васильевич Аксёнов родился 4 ноября 1960 года в д.Старая. В 1975-м году закончил Красновскую школу и поступил в Тучковский автотранспортный техникум, по окончании которого проходил срочную службу в войсковой части г.Калуга. Затем была учёба в Ленинградском высшем военно- политическом училище и красный диплом за особые успехи в учении по его окончании. Следующее место учёбы- университет Министерства Обороны РФ и Академия Госслужбы при президенте РФ. Затем были курсы по программе безопасности для представителей высшего командного состава вооружённых сил РФ иСША в г.Бостон и антитеррористические курсы в Германии в г.Гармиш- Партенкирхен. Обучался Пётр Васильевич без отрыва от службы, а послужной список его поистине героический. Пётр Васильевич Аксёнов служил в Чехословакии и в Московском военном округе, в Забайкальском военном округе, в Сирийской Арабской республике и Северо- Кавказском регионе. 

  В составе делегаций МО РФ принимал участие в переговорах, семинарах, конференциях с представителями армий США, ФРГ, Франции, Италии, Норвегии, Великобритании, Словении, Бельгии, Малайзии, Сингапура. За время прохождения службы ветеран боевых действий Аксёнов Пётр Васильевич неоднократно поощрялся командованием. Среди его многочисленных наград- медаль ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени, «За отличие в военной службе» I  и II степеней, «За воинскую доблесть» II степени, орден Сирийской Арабской республики. 22 февраля 2002 года Аксёнову Петру Васильевичу было присвоено воинское звание «полковник». В настоящее время Пётр Васильевич работает на государственной службе в Правительстве РФ.
Во многих местах довелось побывать Петру Васильевичу по роду службы, но где бы он ни был, любовь к родной деревне всегда была в его сердце. Этой любовью пронизаны его стихи. У Петра Васильевича вышел сборник стихов….
Стихи!!!!!+
…..награждение……..
АВ Есть в д.Старая дом № 23. Обыкновенный деревенский дом с приусадебным хозяйством. Ничем вроде бы и неприметный… Но это только на первый взгляд… Живёт в этом доме семья Исаевых. Не покладая рук Виктор Александрович и Нина Петровна трудятся на своём подворье- не лёгкое это дело- содержать крупный рогатый скот. У Исаевых его пять голов- настоящая миниферма: 2 коровы – Янка и Зорька, 2 тёлки- Милка и Мышка и бычок Тишка. Благодаря семье Исаевых, д.Старая со своим молоком- настоящим, деревенским, на местном клевере заквашенном… Пока есть на земле такие трудолюбивые люди, как Нина Петровна и Виктор Александрович, будут жить и процветать наши деревеньки. Честь и хвала им за почётный крестьянский труд.
…..награждение…….. стихотворение 
III часть  «БУДУЩЕЕ»
ЭПИЗОД «Наши семьи»

НВ Родина — это все! 
Млечный путь — это птичья дорога. Тысячи лет птицы летят по нему на Родину, домой. После их перелета остается в небе светящийся свет. Потому люди называют этот путь млечным. 
Родители — это всё!
Мы живём на этом свете, благодаря нашим родителям. Это они берегли нас от дурного глаза, от дурного слова, учили добру и передавали нам семейные традиции. 
Малая родина — это все! 
Каждый колос хлеба, каждое ведро воды из колодца и дети, бегущие к радостным играм. И ветер, легко качнувший сухую травинку, и старушка на скамеечке у деревенского крыльца. 
Это всё- Родина!
Вот так и люди, как птицы,  возвращаются к истокам своим. Чтобы поклониться в пояс старикам и вдохнуть запах родной земли- вдоволь им надышаться… Отдавая дань уважения родной земле, и тем, кто старше, человек растёт духовно.
????  Не обижайте тех, кто старше,
 Подметив разницу в годах,
За то, что вид у них уставший
За суть правдивую в устах.
Не обижайте тех, кто старше,
Себя считая лучше их.
Порой в цветах уже увядших 
Есть прелести особый штрих.
Не обижайте тех, кто старше-
Вы молоды не навсегда,
Нет лидеров, нет проигравших-
Над всеми властвуют года…
А теперь по доброй христианской традиции, МОЛОДЫЕ поклонитесь в пояс ПОЖИЛЫМ- тем, кто СТАРШЕ, отдав им таким образом дань уважения и признательности…

НВ   Ушло в летопись прошлое д.Старая… Важно её настоящее, а ещё важнее будущее!…
А у д.Старая есть будущее! Несомненно, есть! Ведь живут в Старой деревне семьи, в которых растут дети. Кого- то мамы ещё в колясках катают, те, кто постарше уже бегают по деревенским улицам, а кто- то радует  и родителей, и односельчан своими успехами и достижениями.
Семей связующая нить,-
Что крепче может быть на свете?
Чтоб поколеньям вечно жить,
Должны чтить предков своих дети.
К теплу родного очага
Свое добавить- не скупиться
Семья- любому дорога
И на нее не грех молиться
Семья- начало из начал
Свои в ней праздники, обряды.
Семейный каждый ритуал
Словно душевная награда.
Вглядитесь в лица на портретах
Вы их попробуйте сравнить.
Все эти взрослые и дети
          Семей связующая нить.
Мы приглашаем на праздничную сцену БУДУЩЕЕ д.Старая. 
Это многодетная семья Ивана и Натальи Пузырёвых с детишками Мишей, Настей и Алиной.
Это многодетная семья Андрея и Юлии Графовых с Полиной, Даниилом и Серёжей.
Николай и Виктория Пантелеевы и их сын Виктор.
Алексей и Валентина Анаховы с дочерьми Екатериной и Елизаветой.
Кузьмины Вадим и Ольга с сыновьями Андреем и Егором.
Ершовы Михаил и Светлана с дочкой Катей и сыном Михаилом.
Дмитрий и Ирина Желтяковы и их дочь Вера.

…..награждение……..
Борис Заходер «Буква «Я» читают Графова Полина и Анахова Лиза

ЭПИЗОД «Молодожёны»

АВ А что самое замечательное- в деревне рождаются новые семьи. Некоторое время назад в стенах Старовского клуба сыграли свадьбу Илья и Инна Ильины. А 29 июня 2011 года родилась у них дочка Варенька. 

…..награждение……..

АВ   Где человек родился – там сгодился.
 Толкует так об этом наш народ.
  НВ  Там где ты рос, учился и трудился,
 Где был, и будет продолжаться род.
  АВ   Там где приветливей и ярче светит солнце,
 Где самый ласковый и теплый в мире дождь-
  НВ    Все это – малой Родиной зовется,
 Той, без которой ты не проживешь.

Концерт вокалистов ЦДК «Надежда» 
1.	«Прекрасное далёко» ….Оля  Женя
2.	«Барыня»
3.	«А он мне нравится»….. Лиза
4.	«А годы уходят»
5.	«Из вагантов»
6.	«Беловежская пуща»….. Женя
7.	«Хорошее настроение»
8.	«Москва»
9.	«Советский Союз» 
НВ  Уважаемые старовцы! С днём деревни Вас! Счастья Вам! Здоровья! 
Деревня- это прежде всего люди — те, что были, и те, что есть. Берегите свою малую родину! Завещайте эту земную любовь своим детям и внукам! Пусть же на эту землю всегда льются солнце и благодатные дожди. Пусть цветет ваша малая Родина и становится все краше! 

… Ждём Вас в 20.00 на вечернюю танцевальную программу с конкурсами.

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ПРЕДОСТАВЛЯЕМЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!!

----------


## Халина Наталья

ой..и мне тоже плиз....nagaevanatalya@mail.ru  :Tender:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Всем форумчанам привет! 26 августа юбилей села - 350 лет, сегодня решили проводить. бюджет - кот наплакал, времени на подготовку тоже, но власть решила не ударить в грязь лицом. У кого есть какие идеи или готовый материал? Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Да, и клуб в селе не работает, и хозяйство в развале, садик закрыт, школа - девятилетка. А юбилея хочется. Население 300 человек. Ситуация ))) А я живу в райцентре. Может, что-то вместе придумаем?

----------


## Леди N

> Да, и клуб в селе не работает, и хозяйство в развале, садик закрыт, школа - девятилетка. А юбилея хочется. Население 300 человек. Ситуация ))) А я живу в райцентре. Может, что-то вместе придумаем?


 Вам, Наталья, нужен кто- то из местных жителей, кто мог бы написать биографию своих земляков или самой это сделать, если время позволяет. На мой взгляд в вашей ситуации главное- ФОРМА всего мероприятия в целом- такая, чтобы можно было развернуться самим- в связи с отсутствием МЕСТНОГО МАТЕРИАЛА. Но вы его всё равно наройте, хоть минимум, а дальше я бы посоветовала ФОРМУ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ- "Телевидение". У меня есть несколько однотипных сценариев на эту тему- мы у себя проводим Дни деревень в этом стиле. (Я на эту тему писала и выкладывала сценарии в разделе у ведущих в ПРАЗДНИКАХ НА ЛЮБОЙ ВКУС...в ЕЖЕГОДНЫХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ.. В ТЕМЕ ДЕНЬ СЕЛА ..НУЖЕН СЦЕНАРИЙ...). пОЧИТАЙТЕ ТАМ, если понравится эта идея- напишите адрес, я вышлю вам всё это "однотипье". Чем хороша ЭТА ТЕМА:
1. Вы можете вставить любую нужную вам и администрации информацию в передачу НОВОСТИ.
2. Можете пустить в зал свободный микрофон и "Кореспондентов"(ПРи умелом ведении этот ИНТЕРАКТИВ сыгает вам хорошую службу и время займёт кстати)
3. Жители с интересом реагируют на известные им ЗАСТАВКИ ТЕЛЕПЕРЕДАЧ. (Получается своеобразная игра- как в "угадай мелодию")
4. Рекламные ролики- пусть даже только лишь словесные- это тоже сработает на позитив.
5. Вы можете соединять весёлые, юморные передачи с пафосными и душещипательными. :Yes4:

----------


## Леди N

Литературный сценарий Дня деревни Велино.
МУК ЦДК «Надежда» с/п Дороховское
14 августа  2011год

ПРОЛОГ. Тр № 1

Песня « Ты так красиво, мое Подмосковье»- ведущие- триколор
Звучит 1-й и 2-й куплеты и припевы. После 2- го припева на фоне продолжающейся музыки на сцене появляется девушка с хлебом с солью…..:

- Испокон веков славится Подмосковье хлебосольством своим. Чтим и мы эту традицию земли русской- дорогих гостей встречаем, хлебом- солью угощаем…Уважаемые хозяева праздника, дорогие гости! Отведайте хлеба- соли велинских…
3-й куплет песни:   На деревенский праздник наш
                                 Гостей мы звонко созываем
                                 Всем сердцем край родной любя
                                 Его мы в песне воспеваем….

                                 Ты так красиво, моё Подмосковье….


Н.В.    Звучит заставка «Новости»--------вести № 2

    Дорогие жители с/п Дороховское! Сегодня 14 августа в д. Велино проводится праздник ДЕНЬ ДЕРЕВНИ! Предлагаем Вашему вниманию репортаж с места событий…
д.Велино - одна из самых красивых и больших деревень с/п Дороховское. Жители деревни берегут свою малую родину и деревней своей гордятся, а значит и люди они хорошие: гостеприимные, радушные, трудолюбивые.
 Поэтому именно сейчас телевидение Дороховского поселенья представляет жителей д. Велино, ставших сегодня героями известных телепередач.
Стихотворение «Как красив наш Дороховский край»- изменённый вариант

Слово Главе….

1. «От всей души»--------------фон № 3
   В эфире Дороховского телевидения программа «От всей души». Эфир мы ведём из д.Велино, жители которой празднуют сегодня День деревни. Герои нашей программы сейчас сидят в зрительном зале и даже не предполагают, что они таковыми являются…
85- летний юбилей отпраздновала в этом году Колосова Зоя Егоровна. Ветеран труда, труженица тыла, Зоя Егоровна прожила достойную и очень нелёгкую жизнь. Она, как никто другой знает, что жизнь пройти- не поле перейти, поэтому «при всякой неудаче умей давать ты сдачи, иначе вам удачи не видать». По окончании 7-милетки, поступила Зоя Егоровна в  профессионально- техническое училище. Во время войны работала в Москве. В 1947 году Зоя Егоровна вернулась в родную и деревню и поступила на Красноозёрскую ткацкую фабрику кладовщиком. 45 лет своей трудовой биографии отдала Зоя Егоровна этой фабрике. Отсюда и на заслуженный отдых пошла- на пенсию.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….
фон № 4
…Имя нашей следующей героини- Мария… Родилась она в Воронежской области. В войну, с 9-ти лет работала в колхозе: полола, молотила, хлеб убирала, а училась в Ивановской области- в городе Кинешма. Там она окончила в 1953-м году текстильный техникум и поехала по распределению в Москву, а затем уже судьба привела её в д.Велино . А ведь с судьбой не поспоришь… Вот и стала д. Велино  совершенно родной для Шуралёвой  Марии Прокофьевны , и является таковой на протяжении 55 лет. Здесь она встретила свою любовь- 1 января 1956 года вышла замуж. Здесь она растила своих детей- дочь Наталью и сына Александра, деля все радости и невзгоды со своим супругом Владимиром Фёдоровичем. Здесь работала, здесь ушла на заслуженный отдых. Более 30- ти лет проработала Мария Прокофьевна мастером по хлопкоткачеству на Красноозёрской ткацкой фабрике. 
   В этом 2011-м году отпраздновала она свой 80- летний юбилей. Мария Прокофьевна- бабушка 3-х внуков и прабабушка 2-х правнуков.
  Сегодня мы хотим поздравить Вас с юбилеем!
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

 Фон № 3   Историю ещё одного юбиляра мы должны рассказать. Зовут его Василий Егорович. Родился он в деревне Велино, здесь и в школу пошел. Горячим парнем в молодости был Василий. Всё было ему по плечу. Лихо преодолевал трудности. Работал электриком на ткацкой фабрике на протяжении 48- ми лет. Строил судьбу свою сам. Как джигит, увёз свою ненаглядную Лидию Васильевну из деревни Кузнецы жениться к себе в деревню, в Велино. В любви и согласии растили 2-х детей- Татьяну и Алексея, а сейчас 2-х внуков- Олю и Дениса. В ноябре супруги Афанасьевы отпразднуют 54 года совместной жизни, а 29 апреля 2011 родственники поздравляли Василия Егоровича с 80-ти летним юбилеем!!
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Фон № 4     Женская история нашей следующей героини- коренной жительницы д.Велино напрямую связана с родной деревней. Тут прошли её детство и юность. Работать в колхозе начала с 9- ти лет. После окончания школы поступила Ольга Александровна  в ремесленное училище на слесаря. «Не женская профессия!»- скажите вы . А Ольге Александровне так не казалось. Но жизнь внесла свои коррективы,  и работать наша героиня пошла на ткацкую фабрику. Ткачихой была знатной. Параллельно складывалось и материнское счастье Ольги Александровны. В родной деревне познакомилась она со своим будущим супругом- Владимиром. В семье родились две дочки- Наталья и Елена. Ольга Александровна растила и воспитывала своих девочек, выучила на медсестёр, замуж выдала. Дети выросли- обзавелись своими семьями. Так стала Ольга Александровна бабушкой, а затем и прабабушкой. Весной 3-е внуков и 2-е правнуков поздравляли бабушку Ольгу с юбилеем.  В 2011- м году исполнилось труженику тыла и ветерану труда Прохоровой Ольге Александровне 80 лет!!
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

  2.   «Необыкновенные судьбы» -----фон № 5      
Валентина Михайловна Орлова- так зовут ещё одну юбиляршу Велино 2011-го года. Трудовой стаж нашей героини- 40 лет. Родилась Валентина Михайловна в деревне Велино, всю свою жизнь прожила именно здесь. Именно здесь живёт и здравствует по настоящее время… Активность свою Валентина Михайловна проявляла ещё в юности- выступала с агитбригадой по всему району. А любовь свою встретила опять же в родной деревне… Именно здесь вышла Валентина Михайловна замуж за Бориса Васильевича и родила ему трёх деток.  Всякое в жизни было- и печали, и радости- но время бежит быстро… Повзрослели дети… Обзавелись семьями. Валентина Михайловна стала бабушкой. В настоящее время она гордится своими четырьмя внучками и двумя правнуками. В июне Валентина Михайловна отпраздновала свой 75- летний юбилей, с чем мы её и поздравляем сегодня на празднике Дня деревни.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Фон № 6   Живёт в деревне- имениннице- в Велино ещё один юбиляр. Родился Алексей Николаевич Плотников в деревне Васютино, но жизнь сложилась так, что после женитьбы на своей ненаглядной супруге Татьяне Ивановне, приехал Алексей Николаевич с семьёй в деревню Велино- на фабрику работать, да так и обосновался здесь… Получили жильё, построили семейный быт, вырастили и воспитали дочь Наталью и сына Андрея. Алексей Николаевич- мастер на все руки- всё умеет. За свою трудовую жизнь много добрых дел сделал, жители деревни Велино относятся к нему с уважением. В апреле этого года с юбилеем Алексея Николаевича поздравляли и односельчане. И родственники, а самое главное- любимые внуки- Алексей и Надежда.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Фон № 5     1941 год- это год рождения Елены Васильевны Корягиной- год начала Великой Отечественной войны. Военное детство, послевоенное лихолетье- всё это Елена Васильевна знает не понаслышке- тяготы и лишения прямиком прошлись по её судьбе. После войны окончила Елена Васильевна фабрично- заводское училище, работала на прядильной машине в городе Куровское, затем вернулась в родную деревню, а работала на ткацкой фабрике на шлихтовальной машине, а затем освоили профессию ткача. На пенсию по возрасту уходила заслуженной ткачихой. Трудовой стаж ветерана труда Елены Васильевны Корягиной- 29 лет. В этом году Елене Васильевне исполнилось 70 лет.  Уважаемая Елена Васильевна разрешите нам почествовать Вас в день деревни Велино.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

«Моя семья» тр № 7
Фон № 8
Добрый вечер, дорогие зрители!
В эфир выходит передача «Моя семья». Наша задача рассказать сегодня об одной семье, проживающей в д.Велино, о том, что вот уже 22 года Сохнюк Ольга Николаевна и ее супруг Алексей Андреевич шагают по жизни вместе, в счастливом браке. Ольга Николаевна- уроженка д. Каменцы, работает приёмосдатчиком на станции Кривандино. А Алексей Андреевич родился на Украине. «Как же они познакомились?»- спросите вы, а мы вам ответим: «Судьба…» Взаимопонимание, уважение, согласие- всё присутствует в отношениях Алексея и Ольги, но самое главное, что супруги Сохнюк- многодетные родители. 
У Ольги Николаевны и Алексея Андреевича четверо детей и один внук…
   Каждый прожитый  год совместной жизни делает семью крепче, сильнее, богаче, мудрее. Всем известно, что хорошая семья- гордость любого государства. Это достойные воспитанные дети, это  надежное будущее.
   Ольга Николаевна родила трех дочерей Валентину, Любовь, Татьяну и взяла на воспитание четвертую дочь Лилию, а Алексей Андреевич её в этом поддержал.
Дети гордятся своими мамой и папой, любят их очень и помогают вести хозяйство.
Приглашаем на праздничную сцену Алексея Андреевича  и Ольгу Николаевну Сохнюк.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Н.В.    Звучит заставка «Новости»--------вести № 2

Праздничный эфир продолжают НОВОСТИ из администрации сельского поселения Дороховское…. Продолжается работа по оборудованию противопожарных водоёмов на территории сельского поселения. Водоёмы с пирсами и подъездными площадками уже появились в деревнях Зворково и Мальково, Дорохово, Дылдино и Верещагино, а также на улице Энтузиастов в посёлке Авсюнино. Работы продолжаются. 
Уважаемые жители сельского поселения Дороховское напоминаем вам, что о том, что лес- наше богатство. Запрещено посещение лесов и торфяников, разведение костров. Нельзя поджигать сухую траву и мусор. Беду легче предупредить, чем бороться с огнём, всё сжигающем на своём пути. 
  Уважаемые жители и гости нашего поселения! Соблюдайте правила противопожарной безопасности, берегите свои дома, берегите свою жизнь!!


«Дело всей моей жизни» фон № 9
Дорогие жители деревни Велино, продолжает праздничный эфир  программа «Дело всей моей жизни».
Жизнь прожить- не поле перейти- говорят в народе. Куда приведет нас судьбы тропинка? Насколько далеко окажемся мы от родных мест? Несмотря на расстояния, всегда в сердце малая родина, мы от души рады за тех, кто живет и трудится в родном краю…
   Дивеева Людмила Николаевна, родилась в д. Велино. В 1971 году окончила Красновскую школу, потом продолжила свое образование в Истринском педагогическом училище, которое окончила в 1975 году, и по распределению уехала работать в Саратовскую область, а затем вернулась домой- в Велино

----------


## Леди N

поступила в Орехово- Зуевский педагогический институт, потому что мечтала быть учителем. По окончании была направлена в Щетиновскую среднюю школу учителем русского языка и литературы. Более 35-ти лет добросовестного труда, полной отдачи сил, знаний и умений  своим ученикам, наставничество молодых  специалистов- это то, что  Людмила Николаевна отдала школе. Ее всегда отличает требовательность, как себе, так и к другим, высокая квалификация, стремление к творческому поиску и доброжелательность. Удел учителя- сеять разумное, доброе, вечное. А самое великое счастье- посевы эти собирать, видеть плоды своего труда.
 Многие ученики Людмилы Николаевны заканчивают школу с золотыми и серебряными медалями, они учатся в Московских вузах на бюджетной основе. А еще она ведет театральный кружок. Школьные артисты не единожды выступали на фестивалях в г.Куровское со своими спектаклями. 
   Успешная работа Людмилы Николаевны была неоднократно оценена руководством, отмечена грамотами и благодарственными письмами. Но хочется сегодня сказать о том, что Людмила Николаевна обладает еще уникальным талантом, она пишет стихи. Замечательные стихи. Поэтому ее можно назвать Велинской поэтессой. Уважаемая Людмила Николаевна, просим выйти к нам на сцену и хотим услышать в вашем исполнении авторские стихи. 
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

    «   Есть  женщины  в русских  селеньях». Фон № 10

Так  Некрасов сказал о наших  русских женщинах,  а мы просто уверены, что эти 
строки  о Валентине Антоновне  Пивоваровой, которая умеет ну, буквально, все… 
У Валентины Антоновны Пивоваровой- лучший в деревне Велино приусадебный
 участок. Хозяйка разводит розы, пионы, хосты, астильбии, выращивает сортовой 
картофель и томаты. А какой дизайн на участке!! Там хочется думать о вечном, 
размышлять о смысле жизни.  Валентина Антоновна-  мастер- подпилить, починить и 
сложить.  Сама печку  сложит, может  и баню отреставрировать, да что она  не умеет? 
– Все! Ведь руки у неё- золотые!!! Валентина Антоновна- деревенская 
активистка, общественница и очень неравнодушный человек! 
Уважаемая Валентина Антоновна, позвольте нам  пригласить Вас на эту сцену
 и вручить Вам подарок.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

«Наши  мастера».  Фон № 11

Славится  д.Велино своими умельцами, золотых дел мастерами, необыкновенным
рукоделием. Мастерица Лидия Васильевна Афанасьева уроженка д. Кузнецы Шатурского района, пришла работать д.Велино на ткацкую фабрику ткачихой, где она познакомилась со своим  будущим мужем, который работал электриком. 
С тех времен осталась она жить в д.Велино.
В данный момент она пенсионерка, ветеран труда, была награждена правительственной наградой медалью «За доблестный труд».
Сегодня у всех жителей и гостей деревни есть возможность познакомиться с творчеством Лидии Васильевны- изделия, созданные руками этой мастерицы сегодня украшают праздничную выставку.
Уважаемая Лидия Васильевна, разрешите нам пригласить вас на эту сцену и вручить вам подарок, как героине программы «Наши мастера».
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Дом человека- это, несомненно, его крепость, но самое главное, 
чтобы в этом доме было тепло и уютно…Есть такая профессия—дарить тепло людям-
 профессия редкая, нужная, а для деревни просто необходимая.
Живет в д. Велино  Абрашин Михаил Владимирович умелец на все руки, мастер
 своего дела, может сложить печь, построить баню, дом, беседку, вырезать рисунок
 по дереву, может и корзины сплести, а может и одежду сшить и нарисовать 
хорошую картину. А всему этому он научился  у своего отца, тоже мастера на все руки…

А ещё  в д. Велино есть свой телемастер, то есть мастер по ремонту телевизоров и 
аудио аппаратуры. Молодой и холостой, а зовут его Александр  Сергеевич Шишов.
 Ставит по деревням телеантенны,  а в свободное время проводит 
в клубе дискотеки. Где родился- там и пригодился-
недаром так в народе говорят.
Приглашаем на праздничную сцену Абрашина Михаила Владимировича 
и Шишова Александра Сергеевича.  
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

НВ   Новости культуры. Тр № 2  
    Особой гордостью работников культуры сельского поселения Дороховское являются 6 фестивалей, учреждённых Главой с/п Дороховское  Ларисой Константиновной Колупаевой.  Это: «Нам года- не беда!»- для людей пожилого возраста, «Творческая семья»- для семей, проживающих в с/п Дороховское, фестиваль театрального любительства «Театральный теремок», детско- юношеский конкурс «Радуга талантов», конкурс влюблённых пар «Любовь- волшебная страна», фестиваль для тех, кому «за» «Дороховская красавица»… Надеемся на активное участие в этих фестивалях жителей деревни Велино. 

«Фазенда» тр № 12           Фон № 13
Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте, уважаемые сельские  жители- коренные и сезонные! В эфире передача  «Фазенда» которая вещает сегодня из д.Велино…Должны признаться, что приехали к Вам опыт перенимать. Узнали мы, что в вашей деревне в доме № 14 у хозяев такой образцовый порядок  на приусадебном участке, что дух захватывает. В добром соседстве с хозяевами живут коза Малышка и козичка Милка и козлик Малыш, собака Кузя, кот Гарик и многочисленные куры. «А как же иначе»- говорит  хозяйка:«Я за них за всех в ответе». Управляется со всем  беспокойным хозяйством Студенкова Ольга Егоровна, а помогают ей в этом супруг Владимир Васильевич,  две внучки, два правнука и две правнучки.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

Тр № 12   Фон № 13
 Передача «Фазенда» продолжает рассказывать о людях, которые украшают свою малую родину, не покладая рук, без устали благоустраивают всё вокруг. Красивые клумбы и цветники благоухают в деревне, но цветник возле дома Мамонтовой Татьяны Александровны просто вне конкуренции. Обязательно прогуляйтесь те, кто живут поодаль, чтобы полюбоваться- на ее участке растут пионы, розы, лилии и много других цветов.Татьяне  Александровне помогают ее дочери Алла, Женя и сын Виктор и еще внучка Вика.Уважаемая Татьяна Александровна разрешите выразить вам благодарность за красоту, которую вы создаете своими руками и пригласить вас на сцену.
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

     Фон № 13 Имя следующей нашей героини—Ольга Васильевна Надеждина. Родилась и выросла 
      Ольга Васильевна в деревне Велино. Окончила Красновскую школу, училась в
      г.Химки  на официантку, работала в г. Загорске  в ресторане «Золотое кольцо России»,
      вышла замуж  и приехала домой в деревню Велино. Работала  на фабрике, а сейчас 
       трудится в Шатурторфской  больнице в туберкулезном отделении. Это 
     добрый и отзывчивый человек, готовый в любую минуту прийти на помощь. Прекрасная
      подруга и великолепная мама.  Она  дарит  свою любовь не только окружающим ее людям,
      но и четвероногим друзьям.  Возле дома нашей героини очень много красивых 
       цветов, выращенных её руками: георгины, хосты, пионы, лилии, ромашки. Невозможно 
        пройти мимо такой красоты, вдоволь не налюбовавшись.  Уважаемая
       Ольга Васильевна,  желаем Вам здоровья, процветания и счастья и поздравляем 
        с  55-летним юбилеем со дня рождения!!  
……НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ….

«Модный приговор».
В эфире передача « Модный приговор» тр № 14
Фон № 15 
«Я полюбил Россию за синеву в глазах и длинную косу»- писал  Рей Бредбери.
Да, Россия всегда славилась длинной русой косой у девушек. Шли времена, проходили моды, а коса- всегда есть и будет лучшим украшением женщины.
Пройдет  девушка – все оглянутся, а пройдет женщина- коса уложена- все залюбуются. В нашей деревне длинная коса длиной 70 см– это краса Ксении Васильевны Ершовой.
Ксения Васильевна- уважаемый на деревне человек, труженица, ветеран труда, она хорошая хозяйка- ее пироги самые румяные, холодец- самый вкусный.
Пройдет такая женщина по деревне, так и хочется сказать « Ах, какая женщина».
Уважаемая Ксения Васильевна, позвольте нам пригласить вас на эту сцену и вручить вам подарок, как героине программы « Модный приговор».


Тр № 2        «День именинника»- НОВОСТИ
В эфире НОВОСТИ деревни Велино. Сегодня в деревне проходит праздник, который собрал вместе жителей от мала до велика.    
   Где человек родился – там сгодился.
 Толкует так об этом наш народ.
    Там где ты рос, учился и трудился,
 Где был, и будет продолжаться род.
    Там где приветливей и ярче светит солнце,
 Где самый ласковый и теплый в мире дождь-
      Все это – малой Родиной зовется,
 Той, без которой ты не проживешь.
Сегодня 14 августа исполнилось 11 лет Гроздеву Володе- жителю деревни ВЕЛИНО.
Если тебе лишь 11 лет,
Все по плечу - невозможного нет!
Тебе мы желаем удачи без меры,
Радости, счастья, надежды и веры,
Пусть тебя любят все безгранично
Пусть Жизнь поставит оценку "отлично"!


                        Звучит заставка «Давай поженимся».    Тр № 16

                  Здравствуйте, дорогие зрители и зрительницы!
                   В эфире передача « Давай поженимся» …
              Фон № 17     Сегодня я расскажу Вам про знаменательное  событие из жизни 
               одной семьи.  
                        2011год … сельское поселение Дороховское…д .Велино. 
              И вдруг в 40-й раз Александр Васильевич Немов говорит 
         Ольге Егоровне Немовой- ДАВАЙ ПОЖЕНИМСЯ. Женщины, 
           милые- вы представляете, какое счастье. И она вышла за него в 40-й раз,
                           как в первый - вот это супружеская  верность.  Это историческое событие 
                       случилось 23 июля нынешнего года…
                      Ольга и Александр выросли в одной деревне, а познакомились они на танцах 
                       в Велинском клубе. В 1971году 
                     сыграли свадьбу, воспитали двух сыновей, которые подарили им двух внуков
                            и одну внучку. Давайте пожелаем им дожить до  золотой свадьбы.


                         Но это ещё не всё… В деревне Велино 23 июля состоялось 
                      ещё одно важное событие. «Давай поженимся»- 
           сказал Шакиров Ренат …Валентине Сохнюк  – 
               Валентина ответила ему согласием.  Именно 23 июля, 
        когда семья Немовых праздновала рубиновую свадьбу,
               Валентина и Ренат поженились. Теперь у них медовый месяц.               

             Уважаемые Ольга Егоровна и Александр Васильевич, 
            разрешите нам   поздравить вас с рубиновой свадьбой . 
                    Дорогие Ренат и Валентина, принимайте поздравления 
                с первым месяцем семейной жизни.
…..Вот они будущие и настоящие герои семейного фронта…

        НОВОСТИ     





        Фон № 18
НВ        Родина — это все! 
Млечный путь — это птичья дорога. Тысячи лет птицы летят по нему на Родину, домой. После их перелета остается в небе светящийся свет. Потому люди называют этот путь млечным. 
Родители — это всё!
Мы живём на этом свете, благодаря нашим родителям. Это они берегли нас от дурного глаза, от дурного слова, учили добру и передавали нам семейные традиции. 
Малая родина — это все! 
Каждый колос хлеба, каждое ведро воды из колодца и дети, бегущие к радостным играм. И ветер, легко качнувший сухую травинку, и старушка на скамеечке у деревенского крыльца. 
Это всё- Родина!
Вот так и люди, как птицы,  возвращаются к истокам своим. Чтобы поклониться в пояс старикам и вдохнуть запах родной земли- вдоволь им надышаться… Отдавая дань уважения родной земле, и тем, кто старше, человек растёт духовно.

А теперь по доброй христианской традиции, МОЛОДЫЕ поклонитесь в пояс ПОЖИЛЫМ- тем, кто СТАРШЕ, отдав им таким образом дань уважения и признательности…
????  Не обижайте тех, кто старше,
 Подметив разницу в годах,
За то, что вид у них уставший
За суть правдивую в устах.
Не обижайте тех, кто старше,
Себя считая лучше их.
Порой в цветах уже увядших 
Есть прелести особый штрих.
Не обижайте тех, кто старше-
Вы молоды не навсегда,
Нет лидеров, нет проигравших-
Над всеми властвуют года…
Концерт вокалистов ЦДК «Надежда»
1.	«Прекрасное далёко» ….Оля  Женя
2.	«Барыня»
3.	«А он мне нравится»….. Лиза
4.	«А годы уходят»
5.	«Из вагантов»
6.	«Беловежская пуща»….. Женя
7.	«Хорошее настроение»
8.	«Москва»
9.	«Советский Союз»
НВ  Уважаемые жители деревни Велино! С праздником Вас! Счастья Вам! Здоровья! 
Деревня- это прежде всего люди — те, что были, и те, что есть. Берегите свою малую родину! Завещайте эту земную любовь своим детям и внукам! Пусть же на эту землю всегда льются солнце и благодатные дожди. Пусть цветет ваша малая Родина и становится все краше! 
… Ждём Вас в 20.00 на вечернюю танцевальную программу с конкурсами.

----------


## Irenka-da

И опять очередной День города. В этом году была мечта минимизировать официальщину, так как решили провести праздник цветов, но ...гладко было на бумаге, да забыли про овраги. В итоге цветочная фейерия удалась наполовину: цветов было море,  даже деревянные. а так как проходит все действо в парке, смотрелось вроде бы неплохо. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ форумчанам за идеи, советы и сопереживание, пригодилось все, в той или иной мере. :Tender: 
Впервые провели парад невест, зрелище УУУУУУХ!!!!, провели конкурс "Дюймовочка" для детей 4-6 лет - родители в восторге (благодатная почва), провели конкурс на лучший летний сарафан, море придумок. выкладываю план праздника  и сценарий официального открытия, может кому пригодится:

План проведения Дня города
«Цветы – душа людей, открытая добру»
13.08.2011.

09– 12-00 Спортивный комплекс «Заря»
•	Блиц турниры по настольному тениссу, стритболу, волейболу
•	Первенство г. Искитима по футболу
•	Соревнования по легкой атлетике
•	Турнир по мини-футболу

10-00 Спортивный комплекс «Юбилейный»
•	Блиц-турнир по мини-футболу

12-00 – 16-00 Городской музей
•	Город мастеров (выставка декоративно-прикладного искусства)
•	Презентация сборника стихов В. Попова «Искитим – цветущий город»

12-00 – 14-00 ул. Коротеева
•	Турнир юных велосипедистов «Мы будущее!»

14-00 – 16-00 ул. Коротеева
•	Чемпионат г. Искитима по силовому экстриму» Победа для любимой»

11-00 – 11-40 Аллея у фантанов
•	Конкурс на лучшую клумбу, подведение итогов, награждение

13-00 – 16-00  Парк им. Коротеева
•	Сеанс одновременной игры в шашки, пляжный волейбол
•	Мастер-классы «Цветочное декорирование», «Комнатные цветы», пленэр художников, фотовыставка, «Библиотечный балаганчик!»: книжная выставка, бук-кроссинг, флэш-моб
14-00 – 16-00  Малая сцена  (возле памятника Коротееву)
•	14-00 – 15-00 Развлекательная программа «Мульти-Пульти»
•	15-00 – 16-00  Концертная программа детских творческих коллективов. 
•	17-00 – 19-00 Конкурс «Соломенная шляпка», ретро-программа в сопровождении духового оркестра
12-00 - 23-00 – Большая сцена
•	12-00 – 15-00 – Праздничная программа от компании «Электронный город»
•	16-00 – 17-00 – Торжественная церемония открытия праздника «Процветай, любимый город!»
•	17-00 – 18-00 -  конкурс «Мисс Дюймовочка
•	18-00 – 19-00 - Программа творческих коллективов г. Обь и Тогучин «Цветная открытка»
•	19-00 – 19-30 – Конкурс «Сарафанное лето» 
•	19-30 - 20-30 – Программа «Цветные фантазии» с участием  творческих коллективов города
•	20-30 – 23-00 – Программа сибирского шоу-проекта «Аномалия»
23-00 Фейерверк


Сценарий 
торжественного открытия Дня города Искитим.
«Цветы - душа людей, открытая добру!»

13.08.2011.                                                                                                16-00

Сцена украшена баннерами и цветами

Фанфары 

без фона - стихотворение:

Есть такие места в необъятной России,
Их на картах больших не ищи,
По-особому небо там кажется синим,
По - особому пахнут цветы.


ПРОЛОГ:

Хореографическая зарисовка «Вальс цветов» - 4,3мин 

(танцоры - мизансцена, на площадку вступает парад невест – полонез – 3 мин)

Фанфары - выход ведущих 

Р - Здравствуй, город!
«Здравствуй» - это значит,
Будь красив и счастлив ты всегда!
С каждым годом становись богаче,
Процветай и здравствуй на века!

А - Каждый год столетье за столетьем,
Празднуй, город, день рожденья свой!
Ты у нас единственный на свете,
Потому что ты для нас родной!

Р  - Добрый день дорогие земляки!

А  - Добрый день уважаемые гости!

Р - Сегодняшний день действительно добрый, потому что городу Искитим исполняется  294 года!

А - Что принято дарить имениннику в день рождения? Ну конечно цветы! И мы дарим тебе, Искитим, наши цветы, наши сердца, наши улыбки!

Р - А красивым праздник помогли сделать наши уважаемые спонсоры:…..


Р – не бывает цветов без корней, не бывает детей без родителей. И не бывает города без горожан, счастлив тот город, который живет в ладу и взаимной любовью со своими горожанами. 

А  - Дорогие искитимцы! Для поздравлений  и зачтения торжественного рапорта о делах и свершениях, произошедших в Искитиме с августа 2010 по сей день, приглашаем Главу города Виктора Генриховича Пфейфера! 

(ведущие переходят на одну сторону)

Рапорт и поздравления В.Г. Пфейфера (заканчивает речь «Флаг г. Искитим поднять»)

(Флаг поднимает Строевичок, фанфары,  на фоне стихотворение – И.В.)

Мой город  маленький на карте незамечен,
И с высоты совсем неразличим.
Но он живёт, живёт на белом свете
Трудяга – город Искитим.


Мой город строит города,
Моей стране его известно имя.
Его судьба – это моя судьба,
Гордимся мы успехами своими.

Глава города: «Праздник, посвященный 294 годовщине со дня основания Искитим, считается открытым»

Фанфары -   фейерверк!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Основная часть

 (хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» - красный цвет – 30сек.)

А - Цветы нам дарят настроенье,
И пробуждают вдохновенье,
Как символ чистой красоты,
И все сбываются мечты!

Р - Если обратиться к характеристике цветочного гороскопа, то красные цветы всегда вызывают  насыщенные, динамичные эмоции.
А именно людьми с такими достоинствами, богата искитимская земля,  они как царственные розы, являются главным украшением истории города.

А - Поддерживая традицию, которая сложилась за многие годы празднования Дня города, Городским советом депутатов принято решение наградить памятным знаком «Почетный гражданин города Искитим»:
 Жидовоз Лидию Максимовну – председателя общественной организации ветеранов войны,  труда и правоохранительных органов.

Р - Награждение  проводят Глава  города и председатель городского совета депутатов Андрей Андреевич Федотов

А – почетному  гражданину  вручаются удостоверения, знак, денежная премия и памятный подарок, предоставленный магазином «ЦУМ» руководитель Виктор Иванович Зимин. 


Р - Фотография Лидии Максимовны  заносится на городскую Доску Почета.

(ВСЕ  уходят, кроме ведущих)

хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» желтый цвет – 30сек.

Р - Накануне Дня города,  искитимцам  было предложено выбрать  цветок – символ праздника. По результатам голосования среди посетителей сайта газеты «Конкурент»,  наибольшим количеством голосов был выбран подсолнух, который и назван настоящим символом праздника Дня города Искитим. 

ФАНФАРЫ – скатка раскрывается

А - Наверно подсолнух с его желтыми лепестками-лучами, как никакой другой цветок, символизирует подвижный, лучеподобный  образ города,  у которого очень много добрых друзей.

Р - Радость нашего города сегодня вместе с нами разделяют уважаемые почетные гости: …

А - Для поздравлений и вручения наград на сцену приглашается:
Сергей Николаевич Сёмко…

Поздравление

Р - Почетной грамотой Губернатора Новосибирской области, за большой личный вклад в развитие строительного комплекса Новосибирской области и в связи с Днем строителя, награждаются…:

Р -   Для поздравлений приглашаются депутаты Законодательного собрания Новосибирской области Борис Васильевич Прилепский и Сергей Иванович Канунников, которым мы в свою очередь говорим искреннее «Спасибо», за постоянное внимание и приятные подарки горожанам.

Поздравление – (награждение проводит Б.В. Прилепский)  

Р - Почетной грамотой Законодательного Собрания Новосибирской области за многолетний добросовестный труд, большой личный вклад в развитие строительной индустрии города Искитим и в связи с профессиональным праздником – Днем строителя, награждается:

	Белов Владимир Валентинович – главный инженер «Производственное объединение «Кристалл»

(ВСЕ уходят со сцены)

Без объявления 
- Д. Гиро «Россия» - 4,00 мин
- «Джаз-коктейль» - «Дорога к солнцу» - 2,30 мин

хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» - оранжевый цвет

ВЫХОД ведущих

Р - Общепризнанная истина: промышленность – фундамент экономики.
Такие строительные термины на празднике не случайны. Искитим, город, строящий города,  строится сам и строит серьезную экономическую систему благодаря работе предприятий, ставших градообразующими.



А - Сегодня мы смело можем поздравить крупнейший завод в нашем городе -  шиферный -  с 45-летием, который до 1 июля 1966 года был одним из  цехов цементного завода. Много лет шиферный -  возглавляет Раиса Ильинична Полянская, талантливый руководитель с многолетним стажем, депутат городского совета и руководитель депутатского объединения «Единая Россия». 

А - Приглашаем на сцену В. Г. Пфейфера и Раису Ильиничну Полянскую 

Поздравление и награждение 

Р - Благодарственным письмом Главы города награждается Полянская Раиса Ильинична, за многолетний добросовестный труд и большой личный вклад в социально-экономическое развитие города

(Полянская уходит)

хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» - зеленый цвет

А - Есть  различные специальности, которым мы обучаемся, есть профессии, которые мы приобретаем и есть призвание, данное нам свыше, раскрывающее наше духовное и творческое богатство. 
Р - Цветы, прекрасные творенья, 
Всегда так удаются вам. 
Подвластны трепетным рукам, 
Они даруют ощущенье, 
Что далеко все войны, грозы, 
Что все давно уже прошло, 
Реальны только ваши розы, 
И гениальных рук тепло! 
А - Все эти слова в полной мере можно адресовать Любовь Семеновне Ермаковой – мастеру зеленого хозяйства ООО «Прогресс», которая много лет цветами  создает красоту и уют на улицах нашего города. 
 Р - награждение проводят глава города и директор искитимского отделения «Россельхозбанка» Юлия Николаевна Соловьева?????)

А – Благодарственным письмом Главы города награждается Любовь Семеновна Ермакова, за многолетний плодотворный труд и личный вклад в благоустройство города
(Ермакова и Соловьева уходят)
Хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» - голубой цвет

А - Для каждого из нас семья – это счастье! А счастливая семья похожа на красивый цветок, лепестки и листья которого составляют семейные ценности - верность, взаимопонимание, общие труды, общая забота, общая ответственность. И  если семья едина во всём, если в ней творят и созидают, то это настоящая творческая семья. 

Р - И мы искренне рады, что в нашем городе живут такие семьи. Одна из них - семья Вендерской Татьяны Владимировны, которая вместе с детьми Анастасией, Владимиром, Егором стали Лауреатами областного конкурса «Приемная семья – теплый дом», в номинации «Мода в творчестве». Они представили необычную коллекцию «Цветное лето», выполненную из обычных газет и журналов, которую и продемонстрируют  вашему вниманию.

Выходит вся семья

Награждение

РА - Подарки предоставлены страховой компанией «Госстрах» – руководитель Валентина Васильевна Аторкина и предприятием «Прогресс» - рук. Дериглазов Сергей Леонтьевич. Цветы предоставлены магазином «Цветы для любимой», индивидуальный предприниматель Евгения Борисова

  уход семьи

Поздравления гостей: 

хореограф. зарисовка «цветок» - синий цвет

Р - В целях реализации государственных полномочий Новосибирской  области по обеспечению жильем детей – сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей, не имеющих закрепленного жилья, администрацией города Искитим в 2011году приобретено  3 квартиры для детей – сирот за счет средств  областных субвенций в размере более 2 млн. рублей. 

А - Уже сложилась традиция, в торжественной обстановке вручать ключи от квартир и сегодня на нашем празднике  ключи от 1-хкомнатных  квартир получают….:  


Р - Подарки предоставлены индивидуальным предпринимателем Ириной Кащеевой

Вручение – ответное слово – уход со сцены

А - И еще один подарок сегодня готов для вручения: ключи от квартиры вручается семье Глебовых. Сегодня счастье улыбнулось Татьяне Владимировне, ее мужу и двум детям. Ранее они проживали в небольшом частном доме вместе с бабушкой, а сегодня становятся обладателями собственной благоустроенной квартиры.

Вручение 

Р - Подарки семье Глебовых предоставил магазин «Олимп» - рук. Александр Васильевич Черских, цветы предоставлены магазином «Цветы для любимой», индивидуальный предприниматель Евгения Борисова

ВСЕ  уходят со сцены
(без объявления)   анс. «Вернисаж» - «Кувшинки» - 3 мин
(без объявления)   – О. Боллерт и Д. Гиро – «Искитим» - 3,43 

ВЫХОД ведущих

А - Сегодня праздник Искитиму и душе,
Цветы и ангелы спустились к нам из рая,
И в этом сказочном реальном мираже,
Слилась с небесной, красота земная.

Р – И мы любуемся земной красотой, выполненной мастерами-парикмахерами нашего города.

ПРОХОДКА  моделей с прическами 
(проходят по сцене,  спускаются  со сцены, выстраиваются полукругом, награждение)

А - Накануне Дня города был объявлен конкурс мастеров-парикмахеров «Цветочное вдохновение» и вот его результаты: ….
Р - Все победители получают подарочные сертификаты
Модели уходят в «коридор»
А - Обратимся вновь характеристике цветного гороскопа: белый цвет у многих народов – символ света и чистоты помыслов, именно такие чувства рождаются при взгляде на невесту в белом платье. 
Р - Искитимские невесты  посвящают свой парад родному городу, желая ему мира, любви и процветания!
Проходка невест - полонез 
(выходят из-за сцены, выстраиваются полукругом) 
А - Цветочные салоны нашего города презентуют наиболее приглянувшимся невестам, эксклюзивные букеты и композиции:
Вручение цветов
Р – всем невестам предоставляются подарки от фирмы «БЭЛЛА Сибирь», (ВРУЧЕНИЕ) а на сцену для поздравлений приглашаем супервайзера «Бэлла-Сибирь» - Алексея Долгих.
Поздравление – вручение цв. композиции 
Выход невест через «коридор»
Без объявления   Н. Черкасов – стихотворение «Мой Искитим»

– С днем рожденья лучший город на земле, поздравляют все горожане!

Хореографическая зарисовка «И я поздравляю тебя!» - 2,20

Фанфары!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irenka-da

Первые фото
http://s44.radikal.ru/i106/1108/ee/c3d52e15e13f.jpg

http://s44.radikal.ru/i104/1108/5e/d372411431e9.jpg

http://s49.radikal.ru/i125/1108/10/133474d6bad8.jpg

http://i026.radikal.ru/1108/ba/86717d3f7ccf.jpg

Кстати, мы еще выбирали симвло города - цветок, победил по результатам голосования на городских сайтах - подсолнух, поэтому его изображение было повсюду, на баннерах, на майках, на кепках, и т д

А то логотип праздника: подсолнух с мастерком, Искитим - город, строящий города1

http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/1108/d9/82323214e439.jpg

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Никогда не заглядывала в эту тему, потому что не занималась подобным в последние годы, а здесь столько материала!!!!!!!! Молодцы!!!! Успехов всем!!!!

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте, всем!! У нас грядёт день посёлка. Очень хочется провести его необычно, с обилием интерактивных развлечений для жителей, желательно игры, кричалки и т.п. на площади, Причём тематические... Например, отзовитесь жители из дома № 20 по улице Ленина, а затем жители дома № ... и т.д.- победа присуждается жителям дома такого- то.. Вообщем хочется, кроме программы чествований, которая , конечно же, будет, набольшее количество зрителей сделать героями дня...
Хотим. например, пригласить молодожёнов этого года в свадебных нарядах:
1. пары поднимаются на сцену- невесте вручается букет...
2. с парами проводятся шуточные тесты на совместимость и др. игромоменты...
3. вся площадь кричит им горько...
4. невесты бросают букеты в зал (комментируем результаты броска)
5. парам дарятся детские коляски(игрушечные) с пожеланиеми демографического взрыва в посёлке....

МОЖЕТ КТО- ТО ИЗ ВАС, УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, ПОДЕЛИТСЯ ОПЫТОМ И ИДЕЯМИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ АКТИВИЗАЦИИ АУДИТОРИИ НА МАССОВЫХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Irenka-da

МОЖЕТ КТО- ТО ИЗ ВАС, УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, ПОДЕЛИТСЯ ОПЫТОМ И ИДЕЯМИ ПО ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ АКТИВИЗАЦИИ АУДИТОРИИ НА МАССОВЫХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: [/QUOTE]

Несколько лет подряд мы проводили соревнования для самых маленьких "Топтуны и ползуны", соответственно набирали детей до года, умеющих ползать, и с года до 2-х, умеющих УЖЕ ходить. сцену застилали ковровым покрытием и устраивали элементарные "забеги". Фишка в возрасте участников, в умении родителей "заставить" ребенка доползти и дойти ( о беге речь не велась) до финиша. Объединялась вся родня и весело и ПЕДАГОГИЧНО!

В этом году устраивали в парке библиотечный балаганчик, в котором помимо книжныой выставки, проводили бук-кроссинг (все желающие заранее приносили "ненужные" дома книги и могли поменять их на другие), также проводили флэш-моб ( выбирался любой отрывок из любого произведения, распечатывался и во время праздника,  аниматор предлагал наскольким прохожим одновременно прочитать этот отрывок. Можно устроить флэш-моб (одновременное исполнение чего-либо несколькими людьми) в американском стиле, например станцевать одно-два движения и т. д.

Кстати о молодоженах: не забывайте что они еще должны успеть на СВОЙ банкет, проговаривайте это заранее (был печальный опыт), поэтому не увлекайтесь игромоментами, пусть они станцуют (можно и заранее с ними порепетировать, мы так делали) или их встретит флольклорный коллектив, у себя на банкете вряд ли увидят русскую тематику), а к подарку игрушечных колясок можно приложить сертификат из настоящего магазина детских товаров на определенную сумму. В любом случае удачи!

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые форумчане! Вчера у нас с успехом "прошёл" День посёлка!! :Yes4:  Материалы в основном с форума!! Спасибо всем авторам за талант и щедрость!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Выкладываю наш вариант сценария.

Литературный сценарий Дня посёлка Авсюнино. МУК ЦДК «Надежда» 17 сентября 2011 год

1.	ф-ры «Открытие»- тр № 1
выход «Сударушек» и ведущей
Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Мы рады приветствовать большую и дружную семью жителей сельского поселения Дороховское, которая собралась сегодня здесь, на гостеприимной школьной территории, чтобы поздравить посёлок Авсюнино с праздником – Днем посёлка!        Оглядитесь вокруг: как изменился наш посёлок за последние годы: цветы, парки, скверы и улицы –  наш посёлок преобразился! Но самое главное – это улыбки! Улыбки на лицах земляков, которым жить в нашем посёлке нравится!! Потому, что именно здесь они счастливы…!!!       

Песня «Будь счастлив»

Да, как говорится о любви немало песен сложено. Артисты признаются в любви не только своим любимым людям, но и своей малой родине! 
  Сколько песен сложено о Москве! Сложно посчитать. История нашего посёлка насчитывает не один десяток лет, представляете, если бы каждый год было написано по песне ?! Лучше всего пишут и исполняют песни о посёлке те, кто в Авсюнино живут!
 А именно хоровая группа «Сударушки» Дома культуры «Надежда» посёлка Авсюнино.

Песня «Мой посёлок»
Уход хора тр № 1(фон)

Наш посёлок – самый лучший! Вы согласны? Авсюнино - это посёлок счастливых, умных, талантливых детей – будущего России, их заботливых и любящих родителей, трудолюбивых людей и уважаемого старшего поколения! От всех нас зависит то, каким наш посёлок будет в дальнейшем! ….
    С нашим замечательным праздником всех жителей и гостей посёлка Авсюнино поздравляет Глава сельского поселения Дороховское Лариса Константиновна Колупаева!

Ф- ры «Выход Главы» тр № 2
          «Выход почётных гостей» тр № 2

Газификация тр № 3(фон)

На протяжении многих десятков лет жители нашего посёлка мечтали о газе, о голубом топливе, как красиво называют его люди. Казалось, эта проблема никогда не сдвинется с места. С  приходом Ларисы Константиновны этот вопрос начал активно решаться. 8 лет непреодолимых трудностей, бесконечных согласований, переговоров, тонны бумаги, а самое главное- упорство в достижении поставленной цели, желание сделать посёлок более современным, наконец, привели к долгожданному результату.
В посёлок Авсюнино пришёл газ! Все многоквартирные дома подключены к природному газу, началась газификация частного сектора. И сейчас от лица жителей посёлка про эту нашу всеобщую радость скажет
     Курнышова Ирина Викторовна.

Слава людям, в труд влюбленным,
 Вдохновенным, окрыленным,
 Людям совести и чести,
 Чья работа всем видна.
 Так давайте нынче вместе
 Вспомним эти имена!

Предприятия – организации     тр № 4, тр № 5, тр № 6(фоны)

Сегодня в День посёлка мы чествуем жителей, которые, не покладая рук, трудятся на благо процветания своей малой родины.
Награждение- см список….

Субботея- вокалисты

Новобрачные  
В 2011-м году в нашем посёлке 35 пар сочетались законным браком. В посёлке родились новые семьи, тех, кто, соединив свои сердца, соединил и судьбы. Сегодня в праздник посёлка 11 новых счастливых семей- самых смелых, дали своё согласие поучаствовать в программе чествования молодожёнов.
тр № 7  (повтор)
Вот они- дорогие наши новобрачные- герои сегодняшнего дня:
1.	………

Поднимаются на сцену- букет невесты- В линейку выстроились

Семья – поистине высокое творенье.
 Она заслон надежный и причал.
 Она дает призванье и рожденье,
 Она для всех основа всех начал.

Дорогие наши молодожёны, прошу вас ответить на вопрос:
 - Согласны ли вы прожить следующие 50 лет в любви и согласии?
 - беречь друг друга, понимать, быть вместе и в радости и в горе, в жару и холод, в сытости и на голодный желудок?
 - совместно воспитывать детей, внуков и правнуков?

У вас, уважаемые молодожёны ещё всё- всё впереди! Мы верим в счастливое ваше будущее и от души желаем вам семейного счастья, но знаете.. на нашем празднике присутствуют две семьи, которые прожили в любви и верности вот уже 50 лет, вырастили и воспитали прекрасных детей и внуков. Мы с особенным уважением приглашаем на сцену Климовых Василия Тимофеевича и Прасковью Николаевну и Чистовых Лидию Фёдоровну и Виктора Ивановича.  

Золотые юбиляры  тр № 8(фон до конца)

Прекрасна свадьба - хоть какая,
 Она итог большой любви.
 Серебряная, золотая,
 Любую свадьбу назови
 Великолепие обряда,
 Сердец влюбленных красота
 Для глаз, для всех одна отрада,
 Для земляков – святая чистота.
Пока вы, уважаемые молодожёны сочетались законным браком, наши уважаемые юбиляры семейного фронта получали свои награды. Василий Тимофеевич и Прасковья Николаевна Климовы награждены Знаком Губернатора Московской области «Во благо семьи и общества за развитие и сохранность духовных, нравственных и семейных традиций МО, достойное воспитание детей и укрепление основ общества»
А Чистовы Лидия Фёдоровна и Виктор Иванович награждены медалью «За любовь и верность семье, единство помыслов и дел». 

Уважаемые и дорогие Виктор Иванович и Лидия Фёдоровна, Василий Тимофеевич и Прасковья Николаевна, скажите молодожёнам 2011-го года напутственное слово.
……
Дорогие золотые юбиляры, разрешите нам вручить вам подарки на память о сегодняшнем празднике………

Молодые, возьмитесь за руки
 Узы брака связали вас прочно
 Жить вдвоем-это значит парою
 И быть рядом и днем и ночью
 Жить в любви, а любить без устали
 Если сердце к сердцу привязано
 Никогда не остынут чувства
 А любовь будет чистой, ясною.

Чтобы горя и печали
 В своей жизни Вам не знать,
 Приглашаем Вас сегодня-
 ТАНЕЦ СЧАСТЬЯ станцевать!

 -Пусть всегда горит
 Огонь любви зажженный.
 Нежнее, музыка, звучи!
 Танцуют вальс молодожены!

Вальс молодожёнов тр № 9

Самое распространённое свадебное высказывание: «ГОРЬКО»!
Поцелуй ……Букет невесты в зал- комментарии

Подарки- коляски  тр № 10

!! На уход:
Храните в сердце теплый свет,
 Горячий блеск волшебного огня,
 Чтоб счастье никогда не изменило,
 И чтоб судьба не отняла ни дня.

 Пусть яркий свет живительный и светлый
 Вас сбережет от бед, потерь, ненастий,
 И чтобы все, что вам судьбой дано,
 Жизнь наполняла безграничным счастьем!

Уход молодожёнов со сцены- выход Л. Пронцихиной «Она и он»
Парад детских колясок
Всему начало - отчий дом.
 Прекрасно, когда ярко горит огонь домашнего очага, когда за столом собираются бабушки, дедушки, мамы, папы, и комната наполняется детскими голосами. 
Какая же семья без детей. В нынешнем году в нашем посёлке родилось 30 детей.
  Тише! Тише!
 Родился ребенок-
 Забавный такой на вид,
 В ворохе белых пеленок
 Мирно в кроватке спит.
 Он дышит легко и ровно
 Во власти мирного сна
 А над его изголовьем
 Как мать, склонилась страна.
 Небо синим разливом,
 Плывут над тобой облака…
 Ты будешь самым счастливым,
 Когда подрастешь, а пока…
 А пока поприветствуем самых маленьких жителей нашего посёлка….

Новорожденные тр № 11- см текст

Подарки новорожденным тр № 11

Москва- вокалисты


д/ сад тр № 12-выход
песня «Улыбка»
Слово Чернышовой О.В.
Песня  «Мальвина»

д/ сад тр № 12-выход
Стихи
На уход детей тр № 12
Слово Богдановой О.С. 

Хорошее настроение- вокалисты

Для каждого счастливого ребенка детство – это, прежде всего возможность проявить свое творчество и конечно же, поиграть! Авсюнино – это точка опоры для каждого маленького жителя! Посмотрите, сколько улыбок на лицах маленьких горожан, как сверкают их глаза! Посёлок поддерживает своих детей в любых начинаниях, будь то учеба, отдых или творчество!
А когда дети немного подрастут, они вливаются в дружную семью школьников.

Слово М.Е. Ивановой -   школа тр № 13 (звучит фоном до песни «Учат в школе»)

Текст ведущей- см список-     выход выпускников АСШ- подарки- рамочки

уход выпускников- выход первоклашек на текст ведущей:

У каждого в жизни единственный раз
 Бывает свой первый, свой памятный класс.
 И первый учебник, и первый урок,
 И первый заливистый школьный звонок.

На сцену выходят нынешние первоклассники, которые уже теперь точно знают- чему учат в школе.

выход первоклашек с песней- школьный диск«Учат в школе»

тр № 13- на уход первоклашек

благоустройство тр № 14, тр № 15, тр № 16(фоны)
Как и в каждой семье, у нас в поселении было много забот и проблем. Но красивы наши люди в делах. И сегодня мы приглашаем на сцену авсюнинцев, которые внесли достойный вклад в развитие нашего поселения. Они радуют нас благоустроенными клумбами, ухоженными придомовыми территориями, бережным отношением к детским площадкам.
 Пусть же земляки радуют нас красотой и творчеством, да прибудет на земле красота и гармония. Сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену тех, кто украшая свой дом, украшает наш посёлок.

См список…

У каждого любовь к посёлку проявляется по-разному. Например, поэты сочиняют стихотворения о любимом посёлке, композиторы пишут музыку, художники рисуют картины, тем самым, прославляя свою малую родину и увековечивая память о ней на многие годы.
 Авсюнино – это посёлок по-настоящему талантливых людей. Он по праву носит звание очага культуры сельского поселения Дороховское. Наши дети и молодежь не раз становились дипломантами фестивалей и конкурсов самых разных уровней.

«домино»- хип- хоп


спорт тр № 17, тр № 18(фоны)

см список

Юность и молодость - это не только прекрасные периоды в жизни каждого человека, но еще и особое состояние души. Это время дерзаний, поисков, открытий и реализации самых смелых надежд.
  Молодежь п. Авсюнино! Впереди у вас широкая дорога жизни. Пусть осуществятся ваши самые дерзновенные планы и мечты! Новых побед вам и большого счастья!

« блеск» - хип- хоп

     Друзья, Родина подобна огромному дереву, на котором не сосчитать листьев. И все, что мы делаем доброго, прибавляет сил ему. Родина – это очень много. Это большие города и в десять дворов деревеньки. Это имена людей. Родина – это друзья. Это ты и я с нашим миром чувств, с нашими радостями и заботами. 

Родина – мы говорим, волнуясь,
 Даль без края видим пред собой
 Это наше детство, наша юность
 Это все, что мы зовем судьбой

«Советский союз»- вокалисты

На салют тр. №17

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## figaristka

СЦЕНАРИЙ
Праздничной программы, посвященной Дню Города

2 сентября 2006 г.
Площадь 200-летия г. Коврова
11.00

ПРОЛОГ

Звучит фонограмма: голос ведущего

Запись на фонограмме: 228 годовщине города Коврова посвящается!

ДЕФИЛЕ ВОЕННОГО ОРКЕСТРА.

Звучит ф-ма: фанфары.

На площадь выезжают всадники на лошадях, исполняют дефиле, встают в одну линию.  Двое из всадников немного впереди, в руках у них свитки.
Вслед за всадниками  на площадь выезжает Екатерина II. Звучит фонограмма: Голос ведущего.

Запись на фонограмме:
1-й всадник:  «Указ от 1 сентября 1778 года. При учреждении Владимирского наместничества в составе 14 уездов селу Коврову с количеством жителей 581 человек и 127-ю жилыми строениями дать статус города.»

Екатерина: «Своим Высочайшим Указом от 12 декабря 1778 года вновь открытому городу Коврову Владимирской губернии присвоить статус уездного и считать его таковым с сего дня и сего года!»


Звучит фонограмма: Голос ведущего

Запись на фонограмме: 
«Дорогие Ковровчане! Сегодня с праздником города вас поздравляет Глава города Ирина Владимировна Табацкова»  


На сцену поднимаются официальные лица, поздравляют Ковровчан с праздником.



Звучит фонограмма: «Конный марш»

Всадники совершают круг почета и  уезжают с площади. 

На сцену выходит ведущая.

ВЕД.:			Мой Ковров, ты живешь
				Ранним утром зовешь
				Над землей наслаждаться твореньем
				Над тобою орел
				За тобой ореол
				В сиянье огней – повеленье.

				Приласкаю тебя,
				Успокою тебя,
				И озвучится песенка эта
				Вновь блеснут купола
				И речная волна
				Расплескает соцветия лета.
				Устремишься ты ввысь!...
				И накидкою вниз…
				Ты укроешь подножье коврами
				И согласье дано
				Породнились давно
				Город с Клязьмой рекой
							Утром ранним.


Н.Х.С. «Мой Ковров»
Исп. Г. Соколова

(подтанцовка – хореографические коллективы ДК «Современник». На последнем куплете дети с шариками выстраивают слово «Ковров», затем шары выпускаются в небо, ЗАПУСК ГОЛУБЕЙ)


ВЕД:	Куда б меня судьба ни уносила,
В моей душе ты был всегда со мной.
Тебя, как дочь, я преданно любила.
Родной и близкий, славный город мой!

С праздником города вас, дорогие Ковровчане поздравляет Лауреат Международного конкурса эстрадного танца «Браво», дважды Дипломант Всероссийского конкурса ансамблей бального танца «Золотые купола» - Образцовый ансамбль бального танца «Экспромт». Балетмейстер Ольга Фомичева. Дворец культуры «Современник»

Н.Х.С. «Джаз»
анс б/т «Экспромт»
бал-р. О. Фомичева
ДК «Современник»

ВЕД: Есть много разных городов,
      	Но всех дороже нам Ковров!
      	Провинциальный и простой,
      	Зато любимый и родной!

Н.Х.С. «Город, которого нет»
Исп. И. Юрин

ВЕД:	И зимой заснеженной, 
да и жарким летом
Ты сверкаешь, город мой,
Лучезарным светом.
Ты гостеприимен
И всегда таков,
Светлый и приветливый,
Дорогой Ковров
Утопаешь в зелени
Парков и садов,
Аромат повсюду
От твоих цветов.
Кто с тобой сравнится?
Ты неповторим,
Всех ты привлекаешь
Обликом своим.

Н.Х.С. «Медисон сквер»
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
Рук-ль Н. Павельева
ДК «Современник»
ВЕД:	(на финал танца) Обладатель Гран –При Областного конкурса молодых исполнителей «Утренняя звезда»,
-Лауреат городских конкурсов «Ранний Восход» и «Родники России»
-	Лауреат телевизионного конкурса «Утренняя звезда»,
-	Лауреат Всероссийского конкурса детского художественного творчества «Жар-птица – 2003»
-	Чемпион международной танцевальной конвенции, Кубка России по классическому танцу и джаз танцу
Образцовый коллектив – Студия танца «Антре».
Главный балетмейстер – Надежда Павельева,
Балетмейстер – Оксана Лопатина.
Дворец культуры «Современник»

ВЕД:	О, Солнце! День земной не мыслим
		Без ласковых твоих лучей!
		Источник света ты и жизни
		На маленькой Земле моей!

Дорогие Ковровчане! Встречайте! Лауреат городского конкурса эстрадной песни «Надежда», вокальный ансамбль «Веселая капель»! Руководитель Елена Данилова. Дворец культуры «Современник».

Н.Х.С. «Солнца лучик»
Исп. «Веселая капель»
Рук-ль Е. Данилова
ДК «Современник»

ВЕД:	Я помню – когда-то мы были большими,
	Казалось простым нам своими руками
	Раскрасить все звезды мелками цветными,
	Паря рядом с птицами над облаками.

Вас, дорогие Ковровчане, поздравляет студия танца «Антре»

Н.Х.С. «Канкан»
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
Рук-ль Н. Павельева
ДК «Современник»

ВЕД:	     "Сила оружия, верность присяге,
                 Честь и достоинство в ратной отваге.
                 Русская армия - сильная, вечная!
                 Русская армия - гордость Отечества!"


ПОКАЗАТЕЛЬНОЕ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ РАЗВЕТРОТЫ ФЕДУЛОВСКОГО ГАРНИЗОНА.

ВЕД:	О России петь – что стремиться в храм
	По лесным горам, полевым коврам…
	О России петь – что весну встречать,
	Что невесту ждать, что утешить мать…
	О России петь – что тоску забыть,
	Что Любовь любить, что бессмертным быть!

На сцене Лауреат международного конкурса в г. Сочи, Лауреат Всероссийского фестиваля «Салют Победы» народный ансамбль песни и танца «У Околицы», Художественный руководитель Людмила Косарецкая, Хормейстер Александр Косарецкий. Дом культуры им. Ленина.

Н.Х.С. «Мать Россия»
Исп. Фольк. Анс. «У околицы»,
Рук-ль Л. В. Косарецкая
ДК им. Ленина

ВЕД:	Любить Россию - значит верить 
В её счастливую звезду, 
Ей жизнь без колебания доверить 
И разделить её судьбу. 

Люблю весенний сад в цвету, 
Люблю берёзы белые до стона, 
И пение пичужек поутру. 
Колоколов глухие перезвоны 

Н.Х.С. «Спас на крови»
Исп. Театр моды «Лебедушка»
ДДК «Родничок»

Н.Х.С. «Ходицы»
Исп. Анс. «Настасья»
Рук-ль А. Горячева


Н.Х.С. «Жнеи»
Исп. Анс. «Настасья»
Рук-ль А. Горячева
ДДТ

Вед:	Издавна на Руси народ и работал в полную силу и отдыхать умел от души!

На площадь выезжает празднично украшенная бричка с Ковровским молодцем Иваном и фольклорным ансамблем «Горенка»

Н.Х.С. «Субботея»
Исп. Фольк. Коллектив «Горенка»

Участники «Горенки»:
1-й:	Эй, Ковровский люд, 
Бросай дела!
И спеши скорей сюда!
Нынче праздник у нас!
Ковровский, залихватский
С играми и плясками!

2-й:	Внуки, дети и старушки,
Мужики и молодушки,
Не стесняйтесь,
Ближе продвигайтесь!

3-й:	Эй, народ, шевелись, суетись
Пой, пляши, веселись, не толпись!
Праздник Ковровской стороны
Знать по всей Руси должны!

Во время текста Иван берет с телеги корзину с урожаем, поднимается на сцену, его встречает ведущая.

ВЕД:	Заждались мы тебя, Ковровский молодец Иван, гость званый и желанный, просим тебя слово доброе народу молвить да ответ перед Ковровчанами держать. 

Иван:	Приветствую тебя, Ковровский люд!
		Поработал ты на славу!
		Да урожай собрал знатный!
Ох и устал я, красна девица. Нет ли у тебя испить чего, да попрохладней? 

ВЕД:		Как не быть?!
 Я работнику такому предлагаю не тужить,
Русского кваску испить!

Звучит ф-ма: ___________________

На площадь А. Тараканов выносит 2 ведра с квасом.

ИВАН:	Ох, и щедра ты, Красна девица! Одному мне не под силу будет эту бочку осушить! А ну-ка, добры-молодцы, предлагаю вам испить русского кваса и подивить честной Ковровский люд своей силой богатырской да удалью молодецкой. 

Иван выбирает 5 участников.

Того, кто поднимет и выпьет самое большое количество чарок в честь праздника города пока звучит песня, одарю призом достойным

ВЕД:	Зачем напрасно время мы теряем?
	Бросаем все и конкурс начинаем!


Звучит фонограмма: «________________»

КОНКУРС СО ЗРИТЕЛЯМИ
«Квас»


ВЕД:	Итак, сегодня тонким ценителем русского кваса оказался ___________________! Он выпил ________ кружек и становится владельцем уникального приза. Большое спасибо! С праздником вас!
	А вам, добры молодцы, поощрительные подарки!

Награждение участников конкурса.

ИВАН:	А сейчас, будем петь и танцевать,
		Да Ковров Наш прославлять!!!

Н.Х.С. «По воду»
Исп. Анс. Сценического Танца «Надежда»,
Балетмейстер Е. Котухова,
ДкиТ «Родина» 

ИВАН:	Не хвалясь, скажу я честно
		Это всем в стране известно
		Наш Ковров зеленый город
		Город наш душою молод
		Честь его одна на всех
		Мирный труд и детский смех!

ВЕД:	Дождик, дождик, веселей.
	Капай, капай, не жалей!
	Только нас не замочи,
	Зря в окошко не стучи!

Н.Х.С. «Продавец зонтиков»
Исп. «Веселая капель»
Рук-ль Е. Данилова
ДК «Современник»

ИВАН:	Встанем дружно в хоровод.
		Музыку заслыша,
		Хоровод тот в пляс пойдет,
		Так, что все услышат! 


Н.Х.С. «Капустка»
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»,
Рук-ль Н. Павельева
ДК «Современник»

ИВАН:	Я в душе большой проказник,
Я люблю веселый смех,
И хочу, чтоб этот праздник,
Хорошо прошел для всех.

Чтоб на славу нам сегодня отдохнуть,
Мы продолжим занимательный наш путь.
Ждет забава, не дождется храбрецов,
Вызываем добровольцев-удальцов.

Иван вызывает из зрителей 5 добровольцев. Одновременно на площадь выходят 5 коробейников, в руках у них  лотки с яблоками.

ИВАН:	Что ж, добры молодцы, мы умеем отдыхать и веселиться,
		Но пришло нам время подкрепиться!

		Накормите-ка народ честной дарами осени золотой! 

А помогать вам в этом будут наши коробейники.
Тот из вас, кто быстрее раздаст яблоки с лотка моих помощников зрителям, унесет домой приз достойный! Будет всего одно условие - за раз можно унести только одно яблоко.

Звучит фонограмма: __________________

КОНКУРС СО ЗРИТЕЛЯМИ 
«Яблоки»

ВЕД.:	Потешил нас Иван  на славу,
Есть победитель, он по праву
Похвал достоин и награды,
Ему наш приз осенний
Вручить мы будем рады!

ИВАН:	(проигравшим)	 И вы, хлопцы, не огорчайтесь,
					Призы поменьше получайте!

Победителю вручается чайник
Проигравшим – кувшины.

ИВАН:	А всех вас, народ честной,	
Порадую песней удалой!


Н.Х.С. «Выйду на улицу»
Исп. Анс. «Русские узоры»
Рук-ль В. Чернов
ДкиТ «Родина»

ИВАН:	Да, богата талантами земля Ковровская!

ВЕД.:		Дорогие Ковровчане! Для вас поет Лауреат городского конкурса эстрадной песни «Надежда», Лауреат Всероссийского конкурса «Голоса ХХ1 века» - Екатерина Попова. 

Н.Х.С. «Чарли»
Исп. Е. Попова
Рук-ль Е. Данилова
ДК «Современник»

ИВАН:	Ковров, у нас  одна   судьба, — 
Горжусь  тобою  и  любуюсь, 
Горжусь  людьми,   чьи  имена 
Живут  в названьях твоих улиц. 
Мне  твой  характер   по   душе, 
Задорный  ритм   рабочих  буден... 
Цвети,  Ковров,  и  хорошей, 
Даря  добро  и  счастье   людям!


ВЕД:	 Для вас, дорогие Ковровчане, еще один творческий подарок от студии танца «Антре»


Н.Х.С. «Весь этот джаз»
исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
рук-ль Н. Павельева
ДК «Современник»

ИВАН:	Расступись честной народ!
		Праздник к нам сюда идет!
		Хватит в стороне стоять,
Пора и свадебки играть!

Вот и справа, вот и слева
Трубы звонкие звучат
Ну-ка хлопайте дружней
И встречайте веселей!

Звучит ф-ма: Марш Мендельсона

ВЫЕЗД СВАДЕБНОГО КОРТЕЖА НА ПЛОЩАДЬ.

Свадебный кортеж встречает фольклорный ансамбль «Горенка».

Н.Х.С. «Свадебный обряд»
Исп. Фольк. Анс. «Горенка»
ДК «Современник»

Во время песни Молодожены выходят из машин. Машина  на малом ходу отъезжает к стелле.

ИВАН:	Молодая жена и пригожа и стройна
		Да и муж молодой – ровня со своей женой!

ВЕД:		Полюбуемся на них!

ВМЕСТЕ:	Первый танец молодых!

Молодожены танцуют танец, одновременно с ними на площадь в вальсе выходит ансамбль бального танца «Экспромт»

Н.Х.С. «Свадебный вальс»
Исп. И. Юрин,
Анс. Б/т «Экспромт»
бал-р. О. Фомичева
ДК «Современник»

ИВАН:	Все Ковровчане наших Князя с Княжной поздравить хотят
		И сейчас хором, всем городом «Горько» вам прокричат!		
Зрители скандируют «Горько» молодоженам.
Молодые целуются. В это время Иван подносит молодоженам голубей.

ВЕД:		Как пара белых голубков
		Вы будьте неразлучны
		Храните верность и любовь,
		Семьею будьте лучшей!

ИВАН:	1, 2, 3 – На Счастье!

В небо запускаются 2 голубя.



ВЕД.:	Дорогие молодожены! В этот торжественный для вас день город преподносит вам памятный подарок.

Вручение подарка молодоженам.

ВЕД.: 	Пусть лучшим другом будет счастье
	На много лет, на много зим.
	Любви вам, мира и согласья
	Под небом, вечно голубым!

	И в торжественный день мы напутствуем вас,
	Молодых, друг в друга влюбленных.
	Говорим: «В добрый путь!»
	Говорим: «В добрый час!»
	Будьте вечно друг друга достойны!

На площадь выезжают свадебные машины.

ВЕД:	Наши молодожены отправляются на свое первое совместное торжество!

(молодожены садятся в машины)

ИВАН:	 Пожелаем, чтоб их свадьба…

…Пела и плясала
		И крылья эту свадьбу в даль несли
		Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало,
		И неба было мало и земли!

Звучит фонограмма:	припев песни «Мы желаем счастья вам»

Молодожены садятся в машины и уезжают.


Н.Х.С. «Оранжевый джайв»
Исп. Анс. Б/т «Экшн»,
Бал-р Е. Сивцова,
ДК «Современник»


БЛОК «10 лет ООО «СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЦВЕТОК»

ВЕД:	Этот год стал юбилейным для завода растительных масел «Солнечный цветок» - предприятию исполнилось 10 лет! 

	Предприятие прошло нелегкий путь становления и совершенствования и сейчас можно с уверенностью сказать, что «Солнечный цветок» настоящая народная марка! 

ИВАН: 	Чтоб веселье не угасло,
		Чтобы вам не заскучать,
		Приглашаем всех участье
		В нашем конкурсе принять!
		И подарок будет в срок!
		Спонсор – «Солнечный цветок»!

ВЕД:	В конкурсе принять участие может каждый!
	Приглашаем всех отважных!

(вызываются 10 человек для участия в конкурсе)

ИВАН:	Вот какие все румяные да красивые! Знать маслице из солнечных семечек каждый день на вашем столе! И сегодня, в честь праздника «Солнечный цветок» приготовил для вас дорогой подарок. Но прежде, я задам вам один вопрос: а знаете ли вы, без чего не обходится ни один праздник?

(ответы участников)

ИВАН:	Правильно без песни! 
	Так вот, за смелость вашу,  подарки вы все получите, но самый дорогой подарок получит тот из вас, кто вспомнит больше песен, в которых есть слова: «Подсолнух», «Цветок», и «Солнце».

КОНКУРС СО ЗРИТЕЛЯМИ
«Песни, в названиях или строчках которых присутствуют слова «подсолнух», «цветы», «Солнце» »

Игра идет на выбывание. Кто не вспомнит песню покидает сцену с поощрительным подарком.




ИВАН:	А сейчас, Ковровский люд,
		Ждут вас песни, ждут вас шутки,
		Не теряйте ни минутки!
		Эй, девчонки-хохотушки,
		Запевайте-ка частушки!
		Запевайте поскорей, 
		Чтоб порадовать людей!

Н.Х.С. «Частушки»
Исп. Фольк. Анс. «Горенка»
ДК «Современник»

ВЕД:	 Мы от всей души еще раз поздравляем завод «Солнечный цветок» с юбилеем и желаем:

	Пусть небо будет чистое над вами
	Пусть будет жизнь по доброму светла!
	Живите, окруженные друзьями
	И всех вам благ, здоровья и тепла!

Н.Х.С. «Сластены»
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
Рук-ль Н. Павельева
ДК «Современник»


ВЕД:	Самый лучший подарок городу - это наши улыбки, наши песни, наши
успехи, наши достижения. 
 	Сегодня, в честь Дня Города проводились традиционные соревнования на 2-х, и 3-х колесных велосипедах, в которых приняло участие более (около)  100 детей. 

	Слово для награждения предоставляется Главному судье соревнований, Мастеру спорта по велосипедному спорту, судье Всероссийской категории

	СЕРГЕЮ ДЫШАКОВУ.
(поздравление)

ВЕД.: Юных победителей награждает 6-ти кратный чемпион Европы, заслуженный мастер спорта

	АЛЕКСАНДР ИВАНОВИЧ ЦАРЕВ.

(награждение)


ИВАН:	Люблю тебя, моя Россия,
		За ясный свет твоих очей,
		За ум, за подвиги святые,
		За голос звонкий, как ручей.
		Люблю твои луга и нивы,
		Прозрачный зной твоих равнин,
		К воде склонившиеся ивы,
		Верха пылающих рябин.
		Люблю, глубоко понимаю
		Степей задумчивую грусть.
		Люблю все то, что называю
		Одним широким словом «Русь»!

КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ БЛОК АНСАМБЛЯ «РУСЬ», г. Владимир.

----------


## figaristka

СЦЕНАРИЙ ПРАЗДНИКА
«ДЕНЬ ГОРОДА»

11 июня 2005г.
Площадь «200 лет города»
11.00

Звучит ф-ма: «Фанфары», голос ведущего.

Запись на фонограмме:	Дорогие Ковровчане! Нашему любимому, славному и дорогому городу – 227! С праздником!

Н.Х.С. «Цирк»
Исп. Многократный победитель Всероссийских и областных конкурсов и фестивалей народного творчества, Лауреат городской премии в области культуры и искусства «Признание»,  Нар. Цирковой коллектив «Арена смелых». Рук-ль Вера Романова, Хореограф Наталья Балашова.
ДКиТ «Родина»

Звучит ф-ма: «Белеет мой парус»

На площадь выезжает мотоцикл с прицепом, в котором сидят Остап Бендер и Киса.

ОСТАП:	Ударим мотопробегом по бездорожью и разгильдяйству! Ура, товарищи!

КИСА:	И куда нас занесло на этот раз?

ОСТАП:	Киса! Командовать парадом буду я! Идите в народ и узнайте в какой точке планеты мы находимся (дает Кисе глобус), и почему здесь так много народу?

Киса подходит к зрителям и задает им вопросы: «Господа, что это за город? У вас праздник? День города?»

Киса подходит к Остапу и тычет в глобус.

КИСА:	Вот!

ОСТАП:	Да, это не Рио-де-Жанейро. Ну что ж, мне придется побыть часок гигантом мысли и особой, приближенной к мэру.

КИСА:	Что же должен делать я?

ОСТАП:	Вы должны молчать! И иногда для важности надувать щеки.

КИСА:	Но ведь это же обман!

ОСТАП:	Кто это говорит?! Ваша теща вас надула! Покойная любила шутить! Она зашила бриллианты в 13 –й стул, который мы столько лет ищем по всему миру!

КИСА:	Ну кто же мог предположить, что тещин гостиный гарнитур состоял из «Чертовой» дюжины?

ОСТАП:	Не задумывайтесь. Молчите. И не забывайте надувать щеки.

Звучит Ф-ма: Голос Ведущего

Запись на фонограмме: «Глава администрации города Коврова Вячеслав Тимофеевич Арсентьев!»

ОСТАП:	Киса! Вижу объект! Внедряемся в массы!

Звучит ф-ма: _____________________

На площадь выезжает карета, в которой находятся мэр и гости. Их сопровождает конный эскорт. Гости  поднимаются на сцену.
Одновременно с выездом кареты «Машинист Сцены» (А. Тараканов) выносит на сцену стул.

Поздравление В.Т. Арсентьева и гостей.

Дефиле Конно-спортивной школы.

Звучит ф-ма: голос ведущего

Запись на ф-ме:	Среди российских городов 
		Стоит на Клязьме русский город.
		В краю Владимирском – Ковров 
		Наперекор столетьям молод!

		Как в юности спешу на встречу с ним
		И сердце продолжает звонко биться.
		Он дорогой столицы мне милей
		И Ковровчанами мне хочется гордиться!



Н.Х.С. «Песня о Городе»
Исп. Лауреат городского конкурса «Весенняя капель» в г. Муром
 Ольга Охапина.

Киса подбегает к стоящему на сцене стулу.

КИСА:	Остап Ибрагимович! Стул в наших руках!

ОСТАП:	Спокойно! (зрителям) Все в порядке, госпопода! Киса, города надо брать обаянием! Эти люди сами приподнесут нам стул на блюдечке сголубой каемочкой. Вот посмотрите на себя, Киса, во что вы одеты?

КИСА:	Мой костюм от парижского Кутюрье!

ОСТАП:	Позапрошлого века? Вы представляете Киса, во что одеваются сейчас люди, если они так одевают своих собак!

Н.Х.С. «Далматинцы» (1-я часть)
Исп. Лауреаты Всероссийского конкурса детского народного творчества «Жар-птица», обладатель Гран-При областного конкурса и участник всероссийского телевизионного проекта «Утренняя звезда», Лауреаты II всемирной танцевальной конвенции 
Студия танца «Антре»
Руководители Надежда Павельева и Оксана Лопатина.

ВЕД.:	Дорогие друзья! Встречайте наших необычных четвероногих питомцев!

Звучит ф-ма: _________________________

На площадку выходят участники конкурса «Собачья мода»

Дефиле «Собачья мода»

Члены жюри выбирают 3-х лучших и приглашают их на сцену.
Победитель определяется по аплодисментам зрителей.

Награждение.

ВЕД.:	Дорогие Ковровчане! Свой необычный подарок преподносит для вас пудель ТОМ  и его хозяйка Наталья Бурдакова!

Показательное выступление цирковой собаки.
Н.Х.С. «Далматинцы» (2-я часть)
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
Рук-ли Н. Павельева и О. Лопатина.


Н.Х.С. «Продавец Зонтиков»
Исп. Лауреат открытого городского конкурса «Надежда», детская вокальная студия «Веселая капель»
Рук-ль Елена Данилова

В конце песни на сцене появляются Остап и Киса.

ОСТАП:	Ну, кто сказал, что дети появляются всегда не вовремя и не приносят радости? (обращается к солистке) Ну что, цветок жизни?

ЯНА:	Дяденька! Дай 10 долларов на жвачку.

ОСТАП:	Может тебе еще и ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат? Киса, рявкни на них.

КИСА:	Торг здесь не уместен!

Дети убегают.

На сцене появляется «Машинист сцены», поправляет микрофоны, хочет унести стул. Киса тоже хватается за стул и они тянут его друг на друга.

ОСТАП:	Предлагаю решить вопрос мирным путем. Ну как, отец, сколько?

МАШ. СЦЕНЫ:	Дуся, тысчонку бросите?

КИСА:	Почему так много?

МАШ. СЦЕНЫ:	Коммуналка дорогая.

ОСТАП:	Ладно, за все дело десятку.

МАШ. СЦЕНЫ:	Дуся, вы меня озлобляете. Я человек, измученный «Нарзаном». Положите хотя бы полста. Ведь имущество казенное. Ну, хотя бы 20. Детишкам на молочишко.

ОСТАП:	Дети – это святое!

Остап дает деньги, машинист сцены довольный уходит.

КИСА:	Ну что, стул наш? (бросается к стулу)

ОСТАП:	Пока нет! Мы не можем совершать противоправные действия перед глазами у подрастающего поколения.

Звучит ф-ма: голос девочки


Запись на фонограмме:	Кто открыл мне этот мир,
Не жалея своих сил?
И всегда оберегала?
       Лучшая на свете МАМА.

Кто на свете всех милее
И теплом своим согреет,
Любит больше, чем себя?
Это МАМОЧКА моя.

Н.Х.С. «Колыбельная»
Исп. Лауреат городской премии «Признание», хореографический ансамбль «Настасья»
Рук-ль Анна Горячева. Детский дом творчества.


Н.Х.С. «Наездницы»
Исп. Ст. Танца «Антре»
Рук-ли Н. Павельева и О. Лопатина


Н.Х.С. «Медисон сквер»
Исп. Ст. Танца «Антре»
Рук-ли Н. Павельева и О. Лопатина


По окончании номера Остап и Киса выходят на сцену.

Звучит ф-ма: Голос Ведущего

Запись на фонограмме:  «Дорогие Ковровчане! А сейчас для вас супер-ралли «Папа, мама, я – спортивная семья!»

КИСА:	Будут бить!

ОСТАП:	Спокойно, Киса! Командовать парадом буду я!


КОНКУРС 
«Гонки на трехколесных велосипедах»


Н. Х. С. «ММденс»
Исп. Лауреат всероссийского конкурса «Золотые купола», Лауреат международного конкурса «Золотые врата», народный ансамбль бального танца  «Экшн»
Балетмейстер Елена Сивцова

ОСТАП:	Воробъянинов,  для вас – срочное дело по художественной части. Встаньте у сцены и отвлекайте народ своим пением.

КИСА:	Что же мне петь?

ОСТАП:	Уж во всяком случае не «Боже царя храни». Пойте что-нибудь страстное.  Стул скоро будет у нас!

КИСА:	(поет) «Черный бумер, черный бумер…»

Остап, крадучись идет к сцене. Ему навстречу выходит фольклорный ансамбль «Горенка»


Н.Х.С. «____________________»
Исп. Народный фольклорный ансамбль «Горенка»
Рук-ль Елена Андрухив

Н.Х.С. «____________________»
Исп. Анс. «Горенка»
Рук-ль Е. Андрухив

Н.Х.С. «Весь этот джаз»
Исп. Ст. танца «Антре»
Рук-ли Н. Павельева и О. Лопатина



На сцене появляется Киса, пытается поднять стул. У него ничего не получается.
К нему со спины тихо подходит Остап с гирей.


ОСТАП:	Что вы делаете?

КИСА:	З-з-занимаюсь фи-фитнесам.

ОСТАП:	Фи-и-итнес – это же неприлично. Не мужское это занятие! Возьмите лучше гирю.

Киса пытается поднять гирю.

КИСА:	Да ее никто не поднимет!

ОСТАП:	Не будь я сыном турецко – подданного, если не докажу тебе обратного!
	(обращается к зрителям) Господа! Есть ли в этом городе настоящие русские богатыри?

Звучит ф-ма: «Арлекино»

Остап выбирает из числа зрителей 3 -5 человек для участия в конкурсе.


Конкурс «Богатырская сила»
- кто больше раз поднимет гирю
- кто громче прокричит

Награждение

Киса подходит к зрительнице

КИСА:	Как ваше имя, прелестное создание?
	А вы замужем?
	Хотите испытать райское наслаждение?
	Пойдемте в номера!

ОСТАП:	Что вы делаете, Киса? Прекратите немедленно! Это аморально! Женщина – это красота, изящество и грация!


Н.Х.С. «Художественная гимнастика»

Исп. Воспитанницы отделения художественной гимнастики детской юношеской спортивной школы плавания и спортивных игр. Тренер Марина Данилова.

В конце номера Киса пристает к гимнасткам

КИСА:	Девушки, постойте!

ОСТАП:	Ипполит Матвеевич, Вы забыли о нашем деле?


На сцену выходит «Машинист сцены»

МАШ. СЦЕНЫ:	Утром деньги – вечером стулья!

(уносит стул)

Остап и Киса замечают пропажу.

КИСА:	Ограбили! Украли! Обобрали!

Киса издает душераздирающий крик

ОСТАП:	Не паникуйте, Киса! Стул мы снова упустили, зато самое время балатироваться в депутаты. В случае удачи, Киса, вы будете заведовать пенсионным  фондом. Делайте ставки, господа! Заседание продолжается!

ШОУ БАЙКЕРОВ.

ВЕД.:	Дорогие Ковровчане! На площади Владимирская областная общественная организация мотоклуб «Белые Драконы»!

	Организация содействует техническому творчеству молодежи и мототуризму, организует любительские соревнования, пропагандирует здоровый образ жизни.

	Байк-клуб «Белые Драконы»!!!

Окончание Шоу Байкеров.


Звучит ф-ма: Голос ведущего

Запись на ф-ме: 	«Я знаю – есть большие города,
		Где оживленно жизнь ведет круженье.
		Но где бы ни был – отдаю всегда
		Родному городу свое я предпочтенье!

Н.Х.С. «Карнавал»
Исп. Лауреат Всероссийского конкурса «Золотые купола», Лауреат городской премии в области культуры и искусства «Признание», неоднократные призеры и чемпионы области по спортивным танцам 
Образцовый ансамбль бального танца «Экспромт»
Рук-ль Ольга Фомичева

Звучит ф-ма: Голос ведущего

Запись на ф-ме:	«Есть много разных городов,
		Но всех дороже нам Ковров
		Провинциальный и простой,
		Зато – любимый и родной!

Дорогие Ковровчане! Мы от всей души еще раз поздравляем вас с днем  рождения города! Счастья, здоровья и всех земных благ вам и вашим семьям!

Н.Х.С. «Солнечный круг»
Исп. Я. Ясакова 
и уч-ки коллективов.

ВЕД.:	Дорогие Ковровчане! Для Вас еще один подарок! Танцевальную программу представляет группа «Время».

Танцевальная программа ВИА «Время»

----------


## figaristka

СЦЕНАРИЙ ПРАЗДНИКА ГОРОДА
8 ИЮЛЯ 2002 год

                                 ПЛОЩАДЬ 200 лет Коврова.

     Звучит фонограмма:"Пара-пара-порадуемся"

На площадь выезжают Атос,Портос и Арамис на лошадях.Дела-
ют круг  по  площади,следом  за ними  на  площадь выезжает
Д,Артаньян на  пони.Тоже  делает  круг,затем  все  вместе
встают перед сценой.

 АРАМИС: Д,Артаньян!Наш дорогой друг!Где же ваша лошадь.

 ПОРТОС: В вас проснулся такой-же зверский аппетит,как у  меня
        		 после долгого путешествия.Вы ее сьели.

 Д,АРТАНЬЯН: Друзья  мои!Мне  улыбнулась  удача!Проезжая  мимо
            		конного двора  я  увидел  этого  коня и махнул не
             		глядя.

 АТОС:	 Сударь.Я  думаю,что  до  Парижа  вам на нем не добрать-
       		ся.Кстати,где мы.

 АРАМИС:(спрыгивая с коня) Сейчас спросим вот у этой милой мадмуазель.

 ПОРТОС: И заодно узнайте,вкусно ли здесь готовят.

ОБЩЕНИЕ СО ЗРИТЕЛЯМИ.

  Примерные вопросы: Что это за город
                     		Кто король этого города.
                     		Где можно вкусно( и дешево) перекусить
                     		По какому  поводу  на  площади собралось
                     		столько народа.

 Д,АРТАНЬЯН: Отлично!Мы как раз вовремя.Заодно и повеселимся.

Звучит фонограмма:_______________________

Выходит ведущая.

  ВЕДУЩАЯ:  	   Среди Российских городов
          		   Стоит на Клязьме русский город
            		   В краю Владимирском - Ковров
           		   На перекор столетьям молод

            Как в юности спешу на встречу с ним
            И сердце продолжает звонко биться
            Он дорогой столицы мне милей
            И Ковровчанами мне хочется гордиться

           Дорогие Ковровчане!Поздравляем вас с праздником!С днем го-
   	 рода!Примите наш первый подарок.

Н.Х.С.песня о Коврове.
исп.Г.Соколова

Во время песни перед сценой идет танец с шариками

На сцену поднимаются мушкетеры.

 АТОС: Разрешите представиться.

 ВСЕ:  Королевские мушкетеры Франции:

 АТОС:(Снимает шляпу) Атос.

ПОРТОС: Портос.

 АРАМИС: Арамис.

 Д,АРТ.: Д,Артаньян.

 ВЕДУЩАЯ:	 Очень приятно.Но  позвольте  поинтересоваться  целью
          		вашего визита.

 АТОС: Мы очень хотим познакомиться с вашим градоначальником.

ВЕДУЩ.: 		У нас его называют мэром.
 		 Я  приглашаю на сцену главу администрации
          города Коврова Вячеслава Тимофеевича Арсентьева.

Выступает мэр города.


 Д,АРТАН.: Коль благородный человек трудится на благо этого  замече-
           	тельного города,я,как истинный защитник Короля
          	 Франции,хочу посвятить Вас в мушкетеры.

АРАМИС: Вы как всегда правы,мой друг.

Посвещение мэра в мушкетеры.Ему вручают плащ и шпагу.

 ПОРТОС: А я жертвую своей великолепной шляпой.

Мушкетеры кланяются мэру,и провожают его со сцены.

 ВЕДУЩАЯ: 	Мой Ковров,ты живешь!Ранним утром зовешь
         			 Над землей наслаждаться твореньем.
          		Над тобою - орел!За тобой - ореол!
          		В сиянье ярких огней - повеленье!

Н.Х.С."Славянский танец"
Л.Божевец(ДК"Родничок")


Звучит фонограмма:"Его высоко преосвященство"

В карете на площадь выезжают  Кардинал  и  Миледи.С  ними
гвардейцы Кардинала.

 КАРДИНАЛ: Верно говорят:"В России две беды - дураки и дорги".

 МИЛЕДИ: Ну,на счет дорог мы убедились.

 КАРДИНАЛ: Мы проехали 3 тысячи верст...

 МИЛЕДИ: 2-е из них по бездорожью,и ради чего.

 КАРДИНАЛ: 	Вы что,забыли о нашей итриге.Мы должны  найти,схва-
           		тить и  упрятать в Бастилию этих любимчиков Де,Тре-
          		 виля.Навечно.

МИЛЕДИ: За что,мон сеньор.

 КАРДИНАЛ: Было бы за что - отправил бы их на гильотину.

МИЛЕДИ: Да!Это лучшее лекарство от любой головной боли.

КАРДИНАЛ:(замечают мушкетеров) Вот они!Гвардейцы,взять их!
 ГВАРДЕЕЦ: Господа мушкетеры!Сдайте свои шпаги.

Звучит фонограмма:"Один за всех..."

 АТОС: Господа!Что будем делать.

ПОРТОС: Я предлагаю драться.

АРАМИС: Силы не равные.Их дюжина,а нас только трое.

АТОС: А скажут...скажут,что нас было четверо.

Вбегает Д,Артаньян.

  Д,АРТАН.: Один за всех!

  ВСЕ: И все за одного!

Звучит фонограмма:Милен Фармэр

Завязывается драка.Побеждают мушкетеры.
Внезапно раздается звук сирены.    Гвардейцы убегают.
На площадь выезжает милицейский "бобик".

  МИЛИЦИОНЕР: (в мегафон) Прекратить драку!Руки на капот!
              (ведущей)Кто завязал драку.

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Вот этот господин в красном халате от Версаче.

 МИЛЕДИ: Сейчас в Париже,да я смотрю и  у  вас  красный  цвет
        		 очень актуален.

 МИЛИЦИОНЕР:В отделение!

 КАРДИНАЛ: Как вы смеете!Я Кадинал Франции!

МИЛИЦИОНЕР: Да хоть Наполеон! В Кащенко разберутся.

Сажают Кардинала и Миледи в машину.Увозят.

  ПОРТОС:Быстро ребята работают!

 АРАМИС:(ведущей) Мадам,вы не знаете,кто это были.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: О них весь город знает.Это сотрудники Управления
           Внутренних Дел,Министерству которого в сентябре
           текущего года исполняется 200 лет!

  Д,АРТ.: А вот этот маленький так похож на Гасконца!

 ПОРТОС: Мой друг!Вы  в  каждом  человеке,который  отважен  и
          	смел,как вы,видите своего земляка.

Звучит фонограмма:"Пока на белом свете есть Гасконь".

ПОКАЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЯ МИЛИЦИИ.

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Свое  показательное  выступление для вас продемонс-
трировали_____________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________
     Костюмы спортсменам предоставлены Холдинговой компанией
     "Полигон",созданной на  основе Общества Инвалидов и вете-
     ранов Афганистана.Ее адрес - Проспект Мира,дом 2.
     Компания "Полигон" изготавливает:
      - Военное обмундирование,
      - Одежду для охранных структур,
      - Рабочую одежлу,
      - Мужскую специальную обувь,
      - Фурнитуру,головные уборы,
      - Шевроны и нашивки.


Выходят Мушкетеры.

  Д,АРТАН.: Друзья!Вы не находите,что нам крупно повезло.

  АТОС: В чем-же.

Д,АРТАНЬЯН:Эти ловкие  ребята не упекли нас в местную Бастилию.

АРАМИС: Я  думаю,что бы в будущем избежать подобных неприят-
         		 ностей нам нужно поменять одежду.

ПОРТОС: Вы,как всегда дальновидны,Арамис.

АТОС: Да,но у нас нет местной валюты.

 ВЕДУЩАЯ: Нет  проблем,господа  Французы!В  нашем городе есть
           замечательная фабрика по пошиву мужской одежды "СУДАРЬ".
  Д,АРТАНЬЯН: О!Сударь-это звучит гордо!

АРАМИС: Это звучит по нашему!

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Итак,выбирайте,господа!

Звучит фонограмма:__________________________

ПОКАЗ КОЛЛЕКЦИИ МУЖСКОЙ ОДЕЖДЫ ФАБРИКИ "СУДАРЬ".

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: 14 июня Открытое Акционерное Общество "Сударь"  от-
           мечает свой 50-ти летний юбилей.Торговая марка "Су-
           дарь" известна не только в нашем городе и области,
           но и во многих странах мира.Изделия от "Сударя"гар-
           монично объединяют традиционную классику,одежду для
           торжественных приемов   и   динамичные   молодежные
           модели.
           Мы поздравляем всех работников Акционерного общества
          "Сударь" со  знаменательной  датой  -  50-ти  летием
           предприятия и днем легкой промышлености.Желаем кол-
           лективу здоровья,счастья,успехов и процветания!

         Мушкетеры выбирают для себя костюмы.


  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Господа  мушкетеры!Вы  можете  пройти переодеться в
           понравившиеся вам костюмы,а для вас,дорогие Ковров-
           чане свои шляпки демонстрирует Образцовый хореогра-
           фический ансамбль "Светлячок".

Н.Х.С. "Шутка"
Н.Павельева.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: На сцене - Лауреат конкурса молодых исполнителей эст-
         радной песни "Надежда"-2002-го года Олег Гаврилов.

Н.Х.С."Били-ча-ча"
О.Гаврилов.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Дорогие Ковровчане!Встречайте  Лауреата  канкурса"На-
         дежда",Лауреата областного   радио-конкурса   "Хорошо
         поем" Ольгу Победоносцеву!

Н.Х.С."Кошки"
О.Победоносцева.

Звучит ф-ма:Выход моделей.

На сцене появляются мушкетеры в костюмах от "Сударя",
в своих шляпах и со шпагами.

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Господа!Вы просто неотразимы в костюмах от "Сударя"!

АРАМИС: Вы нам льстите.

  ВЕДУЩАЯ: Что-то   я  не  вижу  радости  на  ваших  лицах.Вам
           что,костюмы не по нраву.

  АТОС:Мадам,костюмы великолепны!Гранд мерси!

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Тогда в чем же проблема.

ПОРТОС: Наши верные кони...Их увели.

Д,АРТАНЬЯН: И теперь нам придется добираться  до  Парижа  на
             		 своих двоих.

АРАМИС: Или,если очень повезет,то на перекладных.

 ВЕДУЩАЯ: Что ж и это не проблема!В нашем городе есть  Откры-
           тое Акционерное Общество - трижды орденоностный за-
           вод имени Дегтярева,который в сентябре отмечает свое
           85-ти летие,где вам предложат великолепных стальных
           коней

  Д,АРТАНЬЯН: Стальных коней.

  ВСЕ:        Не может быть.

 ВЕДУЩАЯ: Сегодня возможно все!И сейчас вы в этом убедитесь.
           Ведь сегодня день города!

Звучит фонограмма:К.Тарантино.

ПАРАД МОТОЦИКЛЕТНОЙ ТЕХНИКИ С ФЛАГАМИ:РОССИЙСКИЙ,
ЭМБЛЕМА ГОРОДА,ЗАВОДА.


  ПОРТОС:(недоверчиво)А до Парижа они довезут.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Конечно!Ведь  мототехника ЗИДа насчитывает 16 моди-
           фикаций:"Робинзон",мокик "Актив","Феремер","Торпан"
           и самая новая модель - спортивный карт "Снайпер",
           пользующаяся особым успехом в мотогонках,участник
           Кубка России 2001 года,чемпионом которого стал
           Бровкин Кирилл(сине-белая форма).Ваши  аплодисменты
           юному чемпиону!

  АТОС: Господа мушкетеры!По коням!

Мушкетеры садятся на мотоциклы.

Звучит фонограмма:"Пара-пара-порадуемся"

Мушкетеры делают круг почета и уезжают.

----------


## galochkadem

Уважаемые метры, мастера :Aga: 
Прошу помощи...
340 лет селу, в пригородной зоне. В селе клуба нет, только школа-девятилетка. Опыта никакого, но сделать надо. В связи с этим, думали на базе школы, приурочить к 1 сентября и  на первой неделе мероприятия провести???
Как оформить, ну и сценария нет. У кого есть какие мысли, подскажите :Blush2: . Здесь на форуме видела обмен мнениями по юбилеям, но материал высылался в личку.
Поэтому жду ваших идей, можно в личку или на e-mail (lugovoeschkola@mail.ru) :Yes4: , если так удобней :Meeting: .

----------


## TUTSJ

Здравствуйте! Заинтересовалась конкурсом " Сарафанное  лето" Не могли бы подсказать, как он у вас  проходил? Каково содержание  конкурсов? Может быть положение этого конкурса! Хочу провести на день Железнодорожника! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## svetla-savi

Помогите найти сценарий "Праздник улицы" может кто то уже  проводил или есть разработки, поделитесь???????? :Blush2:

----------


## svetla-savi

Люди прошу помощи. Праздник улицы на носу а у меня в голове пустота, помогите :Meeting:

----------


## Ириначка

Всем огромное спасибо за материал!!!!!

----------


## 2YANNA

Девочки пожалуйста помогите... у нас скоро будет 30-тилетие детского сада. Надо организовать праздник- концерт  с участием детей и взрослых, в планах пригласить телевидение... может у кого есть сценарий проведение такого мероприятия?!

----------


## Irina61

> Девочки пожалуйста помогите... у нас скоро будет 30-тилетие детского сада. Надо организовать праздник- концерт  с участием детей и взрослых, в планах пригласить телевидение... может у кого есть сценарий проведение такого мероприятия?!


посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135129

----------


## Носёнок

Элен, очень заинтересовал ваш архив, если можно на почту Laranos@yandex.ru.  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Стэллочка

Всем привет. Выкладываю сценарий проведения Дня поселка (нефтяников), если кому пригодится-буду рада))))

Сценарий театрализованного концерта «Средь шумного бала..», посвященного 19-летию поселка Нижнесортымский.
Занавес открывается.  Сцена оформлена в стиле 19 века.  Картина царского бала. В стоп-кадре танцующие пары. Свет приглушен. Фоном звучит менуэт. Появляется Ведущая. В руках ее канделябр (фонарь).

Ведущая. Тише! Слышите? Он приближается! Он скоро влетит в этот зал и они (показывает на танцующие пары) оживут…Закружатся в вихре вальса! Будут чопорно поглядывать на незнакомые лица, оценивающим взглядом будут разглядывать ваши костюмы, мысленно запоминая их фасон. И шушукаться, пряча лица за витиеватыми  веерами. Они и понятия не имеют, что очутились не в своем времени и не в своем месте. Разнесся слух, что в царском селе сегодня бал!  А чем Сортым не царское село? Дворцы белокаменные есть, вместо карет и извозчиков – автомобили и таксисты, казна богатая, да и  публика солидная!  Поэтому- мы ждем тебя, праздник! Мы  рады всем! Маэстро! Музыку!  
(звучит вальс, пары начинают кружиться, после танца на сцене остаются лишь «придворные дамы»)
Дама1 (Громова). Вы слышали последнюю новость?
Дама2.(Кириллова) По новостям Вы у нас мастерица (хихикает), надеюсь у Вас хватит смелости озвучить ее при всех?
Дама1. Да это особо и не секрет! Сегодня Сортыму 19 лет!
Дама3 (Шиханова). Ну надо же, какой молоденький! Наверно неопытный еще? Вот я в свои 19 лет…
Дама1. Ах, оставьте, свои кулуарные воспоминания!  Он в свои 19лет- многим фору даст. Такой опрятный всегда, чистоплотный, да и при деньгах. 
Дама3. А шампанское сегодня подавать будут? Я всегда млею, когда подают шампанское ля-рошель! Вот помню ..на балу у Графа…..
Дама1. Эту историю мы слышали сотню раз! А сегодня особый случай.
Дама2. А как он выглядит, этот Сортым? Хорошенький, наверное!!!!!!!! Лучезарный такой…. , с Ямочками ….АХ!
Дама1. Нет, у него нет  никаких ямочек, там все ровно и гладко…
Дама2.  А место рождения его какое?
Дама1. Ой, да у  него много этих месторождений.. Всех и не упомнишь, названия замысловатые..ну, например…Лабать-Юган.
Дама3.  Фи! Как неприлично!! Что за манеры! 
Дама1. Зато доходы там приличные..каждый месяц наличные..
Дама2.Вот бы познакомиться с ним…
Дама3. С кем?
Дама2. С Сортымом конечно же..Посмотреть как он выглядит, узнать его родословную..корни так сказать..
Дама1. Да чего тогда медлить? Пойдемте знакомиться!
Голос.  (музыка фоном)
Придворные дамы ушли в закулисье
 Их сплетни развеялись в дым.
А мы представляем Вам, званные гости
Югорскую гордость –Сортым!
1.	 «Край родной» исп. Елена Ромащенко (Видеоряд о Сортыме)
2.	Номер. «Хантыйский» исп. сводный хореографический коллектив КДЦ «Кристалл»
Музыка. Выходит Ведущая. 
Да, нашему Сортыму есть чем гордиться! 19 лет- это небольшой жизненный отрезок для человека, а что уж говорить про поселок!  Здесь наши придворные дамы абсолютно правы. На протяжении 19 лет , покоряя природную стихию, привыкая к условиям крайнего севера,  люди отстраивали и облагораживали частицу Югры, поселок Нижнесортымский. И сегодня, на месте тайги и болот вырос комфортный и гостеприимный поселок.  Мы всегда рады гостям, поэтому –Добро пожаловать! (музыка меняется)
3.	Номер «Заздравная чаша» исп. солистка Федоровского КДЦ и театр мод. (остаются на сцене)
Ведущая. На паркет приглашается ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
(статисты мужчины спускаются в зал и сопровождают  на сцену)
Выступление 
4.	Номер. «Императрица» исп. Мария Кириллова и хореографический коллектив «Светлана»
Выходят Дамы.
Дама1. (обращается ко второй) Вы слышали  новость? Говорят, что Сортым в почете у САМОГО….. (шепчет на ухо)
Дама2. Не может быть? Что.. лично САМ  принимает?
Дама3. А чему удивляетесь? Сортым в 2006 году победил во Всероссийском конкурсе как «Самое лучшее сельское поселение», а до этого был лидером в окружном и районном -  как «Самый благоустроенный поселок».
Дама1. САМ (шепчет на ухо) –лично следит за его деятельностью и регулярно приезжает в гости. 
Дама2. (волнуясь) Что и сегодня здесь? 
Дама3. Говорят , прибыл с визитом. 
Дама2. Чего тогда мы медлим? Нужно же себя привести в порядок, 
Дама1. Да-да, поспешим… (уходят)
Выходит Ведущая.
Ведущая.  Ох, уж эти светские львицы! Им бы только сплетни распускать, да носики пудрить..Но сегодня ни для кого ни секрет, что  на нашем балу присутствуют самые почетные и желанные гости. Я с удовольствием приглашаю на паркет ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________Выступление 

5.	«Улыбнись Россия» исп. Елена Писарькова (видеоряд)
6.	«Земляничка» исп. фольклорный коллектив «Фомина неделя» и хореографический коллектив «Нур»
Выход  ведущей.
Ведущая. Ни для кого не секрет, что благополучие и благосостояние поселка, целиком и полностью  зависит от хозяина. А это огромный труд, ежедневные хлопоты и заботы..
(видеоролик «День из жизни Главы»)
На паркет приглашается Глава сельского поселения Нижнесортымский Петр Владимирович Рымарев.
Поздравление Главы поселка. Церемония награждения.
(статисты) 
 «Буги- вуги» исп. хореографический коллектив «Светлана» 
(появляются Дамы, поют песню)
7.	Номер. «Мама, не виноватая я» исп. Кириллова, Громова, Шиханова
19 лет подряд
Царское село
Отмечает праздник свой
Всем чертям назло
И сегодня на балу
Песню вам споем
И возможно жениха
Марье мы найдем.

Как у матушки моей, 
было 8 дочерей
Мама, ну не виноватая я, 
не виноватая я
Что вот осталась я одна, 
така не сватанная
Не виноватая я,
не виноватая я,
Все говорят любовь 
нагрянет вдруг негаданная
Здесь нефтяники живут
Вот бы  повезло
Нам у Вас найти приют,
Хоть бы лет на сто
Пусть Сортым ваш не велик
Царское село
Лишь бы нефть была в цене
Тоже ничего

А тому ли я дала, 
Обещание любить
Мама, ну не виноватая я, 
Не виноватая я
Все говорят любовь, 
любовь, наверно это она
Не виноватая я, 
не виноватая я,
Уж если кто и виноват,
 то виноват

А он такой, мог бы стать и градом
Но и тут, что-то не свезло,
Ну, да и мне, ничего не надо
Пусть процветает Царское  село

У Глава у них такой, 
Мамочки мои
Работящий деловой, 
Девочки держись
Он Сортым в порядке держит,
Вэри  гуд хиз  мэн 
И бюджетников содержит 
Он для всех пример

Разве счастливы они, 
В километрах от земли?
Мама, ну не виноватая я, 
не виноватая я
Что  так хочу я жить в Сортыме пусть не сватанная 
НУ Не виноватая я, 
не виноватая
Что он  запал так в душу мне



Не виноватая я, 
не виноватая я
Что  так хочу я жить в Сортыме пусть не сватанная 
НУ Не виноватая я, 
не виноватая
Что он запал так в душу мне

Не виноватая я

Дама1. Ну, что? Понравился тебе Сортым? Готова ли к нему… то есть в него переехать?
Дама2.  А  что? Сортым..  довольно интересный малый.. 17 тысяч душ!
Дама1. И на каждую душу населения по квадратному метру. 
Дама3. Так ведь хоромы ежегодно строятся, так что через 10 лет, каждому по белокаменной палате будет.
Дама2. Кстати о палатах. Вы видели их лазарет? Выполнен в стиле барокко или рококо, я не совсем поняла. И уход за прихожанами царский и обеды знатные. 
Дама1. И люди не жадные. Я слыхала, что одна дама намедни  пришла брать кредит в банк, так для ровного счета ей 2 рубля из собственного кармана банкир доложил! 
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЕЙ БАНКА.
Дама3. Они здесь любят благотворительностью заниматься…Намедни, погорельцам из  Воронежской      Губернии гуманитарку собирали, говорят сам (шепчет на ухо)….  Пиджак  от  Дольче Габано отдал.
Дама1. Не может быть! Дольче Габано!!!!!!! Неслыханная щедрость!!!!!!!!
Дама3. Это еще что!!!! Здесь как хоромы новые получают – так свою европейскую мебель на улицу выносят…
Дама1. Почем?
Дама3. Ни почем – а зачем? …. мол за ненадобностью…А шампанского все-таки хочется…Вот на днях в гостях была у барона…
 Дама2.  Да отвлекитесь вы уже!!!! Вы сегодня тоже в гостях, так что соблюдайте приличия!! 
Дама1. Я слыхала, что  Сортым своей богатырской силой славится! Есть у них тайное общество  - «Лидер» называется, дак там этих богатырей штампуууууют!!!!!!  Их еще называют ..ммм..забыла..а! боевики.
Дама3. Да не боевики, а гиревики! Рассказывали мне про их показательные выступления!  Они из  Ханты-Мансийского государства  все серебро увезли. Даже по шашням мастера….
Дама1. Это ты у нас по шашням мастерица, а они больше по шахматам.. 
Дама3. Скушно мне с Вами… А вот на днях, так весело было!!!!!!!!  Шампанское подавали…5 лет выдержки..
Дама1. Вот и Вы….-воз-дер-жи-тесь!!!!!!!!
Дама2. (спешно) А..а…аа… еще очень люди здесь осторожные.  В смысле, в Сортыме…Любят шифры всевозможные. Сейчас вспомню…хм…Н-Г-Д-У
Дама1. А что это значит?
Дама2. Ну не знаю..но предполагаю, что Надежное, Гарантийное, Достойное и Успешное. Или, например, ПОМ
Дама3. От слова Помогите?
Дама2. От слова ПОМОЩЬ..Вот еще вспомнила..УТТ
Дама1. Ну и?
Дама2. Увезу Тебя в Тундру.
Дама3. Чего вы там шепчетесь? Пора гостям слово давать!
Дама3. На паркет приглашается начальник  Надежного, гарантийного, достойного и успешного управления Сергей Александрович Слюсаренко.
Слово для поздравления Начальника НГДУ Сергея Александровича Слюсаренко.
8.	«Танго» исп. хореографический коллектив «Светлана»
9.	Номер.   Инструментальное соло труба  ДШИ 
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ Церковных служителей.
Мулла Валиулла  Хазрат, отец Стефан, Андрей  Александрович (чтец в церкви)
Выходит Ведущая. (видеоряд работ).
К 19-летию поселка Культурно-досуговый центр «Кристалл» проводил фотоконкурс «Поселок моей мечты».   На суд жюри были предоставлены 100 фоторабот о жизни Сортыма, о красоте Сортыма, о людях Сортыма! В четырех номинациях «Сортымские мотивы», «Сортым-поселок молодой», «лето 2010», «19 лет –как один миг». Для награждения победителей на сцену приглашается депутат совета депутатов с.п. Нижнесортымского поселения Наталья Игоревна Вергун.
 (ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ НАГРАЖДЕНИЯ) 
10.	Номер.  «Все могут короли»  исп. Елена Писарькова и хореографический коллектив «Светлана»
Выходят Дамы.
Дама2. Говорят, что В Сортыме все самое  сильное, высокое  и большое..
Дама1.  Сильные морозы, высокое давление и большое расстояние до райцентра.
Дама3.Фи, какой пессимизм.. Сильные мужчины, высокие доходы и большая нефть.
Дама1. А еще большая рождаемость..
Дама3.Ну дак мужчины же сильные, а доходы высокие..
Дама2. Тс-сс..тише вы! Разве об этом вслух говорят?
Дама1. Да об этом все газеты пишут..В этом году при Сортымской гимназии 7 первых классов! 
Дама2. ААА….(задумчиво)
Дама1. И А и Б, и В и Г и…
Дама3. Довольно..
 Дама2. Да какое уж тут довольство! Здесь задуматься стоит..и еще школу построить!
Дама1. А что? И построят! Ты видела какой перед дворцом «Кристалл» детский сад вырастает? Скоро наполнится детскими голосами…(мечтательно)
Дама2. Ну а мы не будем ждать и наполним  ими сейчас наш бальный зал. Встречайте, будущее Сортыма!
11.	Номер. «В гостях у сказки» исп. хореографический коллектив «Искорки» 
12.	Номер « Кораблик детства» исп. вокальная студия «Шанс»
На паркет приглашается ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Выход ведущей.  (видеоряд про КДЦ) Сегодня в Нижнесортымском, наряду с празднованием для поселения, еще одно важное событие. Два года назад для всех жителей распахнул свои двери  КДЦ  «Кристалл».  И мы в своем Царском селе –по праву гордимся нашим дворцом.  За два года деятельности мы стали Дипломантами и Лауреатами районных конкурсов и фестивалей «Звезды 21 века», «Голос памяти»,  лауреатами межрегионального конкурса «Танец души». Дипломантами 1 степени на  Всероссийских конкурсах «Золотые купола», «Корабли будущего» и   заняли почетное третье место на ежегодном Всероссийском съезде Дедов морозов и Снегурочек в городе Ханты-Мансийске! А в сентябре мы достойно представляли культуру поселка Нижнесортымский на Международном фестивале искусства «Моя Югра».
    Любимый Кристалл! Пусть твои грани еще долго сияют творчеством артистов, а стены содрогаются от аплодисментов благодарных зрителей.  Сегодня к  нам на праздник прибыли наши коллеги из городского поселения Федоровское. А как бы сказали наши придворные Дамы- «за айпимские гости». Встречайте!  Творческие коллективы КДЦ «Премьер» на нашей Сортымской земле! 
Блок КДЦ «Премьер» (10 минут - 3 номера)
13.	 Номер. «Земля Сургутская» исп. дуэт Ирина Лихачева и Алексей Андриянов.
14.	 Номер. «Я стану твоим ангелом» исп. Евгений Кунцевич 
15.	Номер. «Желаю» исп. Ирина Лихачева

Выход ведущей. Большое спасибо нашим за-айпимским гостям за столь прекрасное поздравление. Мы рады принимать их в нашем Царском селе и надеемся, что не в последний раз.
Выступление Глав муниципальных образований Сургутского района.
  И хотя сегодня не круглая дата у любимого поселка,  и на дворе не 19 век, но как успели заметить наши Придворные  Дамы – нам есть, что показать!!!!!! Виват, Сортым!
         Выходят Дамы (поют), постепенно к ней присоединяются все остальные Дамы. Видеоряд.
16.	 Номер «Виват, Сортым»
 "Жизнь - театр", - Шекспир сказал,
"И все мы в нем актеры".
Бал сегодня в твою честь
Оставим разговоры.
За то, что ты такой  один,
Народ  тебя боготворил
Поселок наш неповторим
Поем тебе,  ты наш - Сортым,
Ты мой – Сортым!

Виват, Сортым, виват! Виват, Сортым!
Покоя ты не знал.
И  много лет подряд  - трудом своим 
Тайгу ты  покорял.
Меня же покорил, что верным был,
Что был самим собой,
Расти и процветай , еще сто лет
Поселок мой.

Виват, Сортым, виват! Виват, Сортым!
Виват, Сортым, виват! Виват, Сортым!
Ты был, ты был самим собой!
Виват, Сортым, виват! Виват, Сортым!
Виват, Сортым, виват! Виват, Сортым!
Виват, виват, поселок мой!

Ведущая. С днем рождения, Любимый Сортым! С праздником! (бумфетти)

Занавес.

----------


## Леди N

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ИДЕИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сценарный план ПРоВЕДЕНИЯ Дня посёлка Авсюнино- 2012.

18.00. Пролог.
Ф- МА ….ФАНФАРЫ  ПРОЛОГ- выход ведущих 

- Здравствуй, ПОСЁЛОК!
 - «Здравствуй» - это значит,
 Будь красив и счастлив ты всегда!
 С каждым годом становись богаче,
 Процветай и здравствуй на века!

 - Каждый год столетье за столетьем,
 Празднуй день рожденья свой!
 Ты у нас единственный на свете,
 Потому что ты для нас родной!

 - Добрый день дорогие земляки!

 - Добрый день уважаемые гости!

Ф- МА ПРОЛОГ 2
  - Сегодняшний день действительно добрый, потому что У ПОСЁЛКА день рождения!

 - А что принято дарить имениннику в день рождения? Ну конечно цветы! 
- И мы дарим тебе, Авсюнино, наши цветочные улицы, наши сердца, наши улыбки!
– Не бывает цветов без корней, не бывает детей без родителей.
- И не бывает города без горожан, села без селян, посёлка без людей, живущих в нём..
- Счастлив тот посёлок, который живет в ладу и взаимной любовью со своими жителями. 
- Дорогие авсюнинцы и гости нашего посёлка! Для поздравлений и оглашения торжественного рапорта о делах и свершениях, произошедших на территории нашей малой родины с сентября 2011 года по сей день, приглашаем Главу муниципального образования «Сельское поселение Дороховское» Ларису Константиновну Колупаеву!

Ф- МА ГЛАВА….. РЕЧЬ ГЛАВЫ.

18.05.  Блок  НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ   (15 мин)
Ф- МА «ГОЛУБАЯ ДЫМКА»

- АВСЮНИНО… Его не увидишь на карте мира, но оно так много значит для нас. Мы здесь живем, трудимся, справляем свадьбы, держим на руках своих первенцев, затем ведем их за руку в школу, а там внуки, правнуки. Такова жизнь.
 - Проходят годы, столетия, и мы с вами пишем историю своей малой Родины. И как приятно, что историю нашего посёлка, его становление, развитие, составляют- люди- главное его богатство …. В том числе и те люди, которые нашли отражение в наших ежегодных праздниках……..

 - Мы начинаем торжественную церемонию подведения итогов и награждения жителей нашей малой родины.
Ф- МА «НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ-1», «НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ-2»,

1.Демина Валентина Николаевна – председатель Совета депутатов с/п Дороховское 
за активную жизненную позицию и участие в общественной жизни сельского поселения Дороховское

2.Рыжова Татьяна Анатольевна – директор муниципального бюджетного образовательного учреждения  дополнительного образования детей «Центр дополнительного образования детей пос.Авсюнино»
за активную жизненную позицию и участие в общественной жизни сельского поселения Дороховское

3.Меркулов Александр Васильевич – тренер – преподаватель муниципального бюджетного образовательного учреждения  дополнительного образования детей «Центр дополнительного образования детей пос.Авсюнино»
за активное участие в общественной жизни пос.Авсюнино

4.Вандяев Сергей Федорович - начальник добровольной пожарной дружины сельского поселения Дороховское
за активное участие в предупреждении и ликвидации чрезвычайных ситуаций на территории сельского поселения Дороховское

5.Фролова Любовь Евгеньевна –зам.директора по УВР муниципального бюджетного образовательного учреждения  дополнительного образования детей «Центр дополнительного образования детей пос.Авсюнино»
за активное участие в общественной жизни пос.Авсюнино

6.Балабошина Анастасия Игоревна – Председатель  Молодежного Совета 
за активное участие в общественной жизни пос.Авсюнино

7.Иванова Марина Юрьевна – воспитатель  муниципального бюджетного дошкольного образовательного учреждения № 54 «Ласточка» 
за активное участие в благоустройстве  детских площадок 

12.Елисеев Сергей Михайлович  – председатель уличного комитета д.16 и д.18 
за активное участие в благоустройстве придомовой территории

13. Синявские Александр Николаевич и Татьяна Павловна – жители д.18 
за активное участие в благоустройстве придомовой территории

17.Моченова Валентина Андреевна – житель ул.Вокзальная д.24
за активное участие в благоустройстве придомовой территории

18.Герасимова Нина Романовна – житель д.14
за активное участие в благоустройстве придомовой территории

СЕРТИФИКАТ СЕМЬЕ ТРИФОНОВЫХ НА ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЕ БЕСПЛАТНОГО ЗЕМЕЛЬНОГО УЧАСТКА………….
Ф- МА «Подари улыбку миру»

- В преддверии празднования Дня Авсюнино в образовательных учреждениях посёлка был проведён  конкурс рисунков, посвящённых малой родине.
- Приглашаем на сцену победителей конкурса художников.
- 1 место конкурса- Дебайкина Мария и Старикова Екатерина(10)
- 2 место конкурса- Костенко Мария и Шатайло Ольга(7-а, 7-б)
- 3 место конкурса- Ерхов Максим и Митрофанова Анастасия (6-а, 2-а) 

ДЕТИ ПОДНИМАЮТСЯ НА СЦЕНУ- НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ

Кто ответит, почему же
 Так красиво все вокруг,
 И куда мы не посмотрим – 
 Слева друг и справа друг !
 Очень весело сегодня,
 Песни звонкие звучат.
Все вместе: Потому что День посёлка
 Отмечает детский сад !

Ф- МА «ШУРИК ..ДЕТСАД»…(10 мин)
….ДОУ № 54- «Песенка»,  «Песенка»

Ф- МА «ШУРИК ..ДЕТСАД»- УХОД ДЕТСАДА
Ф- МА «ГРАМОФОН»

- Наш маленький посёлок на карте незамечен,
 И с высоты совсем неразличим.
 Но он живёт, живёт на белом свете
 И мы его- потомкам сохраним.

- Каждое время рождает свои традиции, своё поколение людей. Поколение сороковых воспитано на патриотизме, когда всех объединили страдания и невзгоды. 
- Сила духа, любовь к Родине, героизм, умение достигнуть поставленной цели – вот качества присущие этому поколению. 
- С праздником вас поздравляет Анна Петровна Глазунова- ветеран труда, труженик тыла, самый настоящий представитель мисцевской интеллигенции, активный член Совета ветеранов сельского поселения Дороховское. 

Ф- МА «ВАЛЬСОК»…..Речь Глазуновой А.П.

Ф- МА «ШУРИК ..ДЕТСАД»- ВЫХОД

Живут на свете маленькие граждане,
 Весь мир воспринимают на бегу.
 Растут они весёлыми, отважными
 И радуются каждому цветку.

На сцене воспитанники ДОУ № 64- «Большой хоровод», «Разноцветная игра»
Ф- МА «ШУРИК ..ДЕТСАД»- УХОД ДЕТСАДА

Ф- МА «ВОЙНА»
- Вот они- дети нашего посёлка! Маленькие существа, приносящие столько радости и хлопот, так хочется, чтобы их будущее было светлым и мирным.
-Не повернет природа вспять,
                  Не остановится движенье
                  А значит, наши  дети смогут доказать
                  Что победят они в различных достижениях.
-Также, как когда- то победили наши прадеды в страшной Отечественной войне, которую назвал наш народ Великой. 
- В войне, которую ЗАБЫТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ….
- В настоящее время в сельском поселении Дороховское проживает 22 участника, а в посёлке Авсюнино-10 участников Великой Отечественной войны.
- И сегодня в день посёлка мы просим самых юных артистов нашего концерта- воспитанников детских образовательных учреждений возложить памятные цветы к памятнику павшим воинам на главной площади нашего посёлка.

Ф- МА…ВОЗЛОЖЕНИЕ
И неба синь, и солнце золотое,
 И пруда гладь люблю я неспроста.
 Я здесь родился и горжусь тобою,
 Посёлок милый, родина моя.

 Встаёт рассвет над родиной игриво
 И к облакам взлетает синий дым.
 День ото дня  всё красивей,
 Хочу, чтоб был ты вечно молодым.

18.35. На сцене сотрудники Центра дополнительного образования п.Авсюнино
Ф- МА «ЦДО»

 18.40. Блок  МОЛОДЁЖНЫЙ СОВЕТ С/П ДОРОХОВСКОЕ
Ф- МА «РОККИ»

- Быть молодым – значит, дерзать,
 Значит – гореть, успевать, добиваться,
 Но – не вздыхать, не хандрить, не скучать,
 В прожитых днях и грехах не копаться.
- Быть молодыми – значит, гореть,
 Значит – вперёд, без запинки сомнения, 
 Чтоб высоко – выше мысли – взлететь,
 Чтобы увидеть весь мир в озарении. 
- Ведь молодым эта жизнь – вся восторг,
 Радость открытий, событий, стремлений,
 Гордого пламени яркий костёр,
 Звонкого смеха, любви, наваждений.
- Быть молодым – значит, верить в добро,
 Верить, что сбудется всё, что мечталось,
 Мы пожелаем вам – чтоб повезло,
 Чтоб получалось у вас и сбывалось!

 МОЛОДЁЖНЫЙ СОВЕТ ….  (информация + танец) (4-7 мин)

Ф- МА «РОККИ»
- Пусть солнце светит веселей,
 И осень пусть цветёт…
 Гуляет юность в этот день
 И радует народ!
-  И даже если кто-то стар,
 Припомнит в день такой,
 Как юным был и как мечтал
 О счастье всей душой.
-  Пусть в этот день сияет свет,
 И тает мгла, как дым,
 Ведь ничего прекрасней нет
 Быть просто молодым!

18.45. *  Блок  МОЛОДОЖЁНЫ 2012-ГО ГОДА

Ф- МА «ДОГА»
                       -    Мой посёлок – 
Из царства берёз, 
Из берёзовых белых снов, 
Из лиловых кукушкиных слёз 
И глубоких зимних снегов.               
              -   Из весенней песни дроздов, 
Из подснежников голубизны, 
Из черёмуховых холодов 
В конце затяжной весны.		
                     -    Золотистых хлебных полей,
 Что вокруг него пролегли.
 Величавых домов-кораблей 
 На безбрежных просторах земли.		
                         -  Из июльских тёплых дождей,
Из прозрачной воды родников, 
Из красивых и добрых людей, 
Дорогих моих земляков.		
                        -   Из заблудших во ржи васильков,
Из ромашковых белых полей, 
Из душистой травы стогов 
И огромной любви моей.

Ф- МА «ЗА НЕВЛЮБЛЁННЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ»
- В посёлке Авсюнино сочетались законным браком более 30 пар влюблённых, счастливых людей…..и сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену… самых смелых……влюблённых.. и ..счастливых….

1.   Жаворонковы Артём  и  Нина
2.   Сидоренко Михаил и Марина
3.   Кротовы Юрий и Анастасия
4.   Спирины Иван и Марина   

Ф- МА «ВЕРТОЛЁТ»        или……..    Ф- МА «ДЕРЕВЕНСКОЕ ТАНГО»

1.	скажите, … Артём. А ваша супруга, она какая?…
2.	Нина, какую черту характера вашего супруга вы поставите на первое место?

3.	скажите,   Михаил   Что вы больше всего не любите делать?....А что больше всего не любит делать ваша жена?
4. Марина	Назовите ваше хобби.

5.	Юрий, Какое из женских качеств вас больше всего прельщает?
6.	Анастасия, за что вы цените своего супруга больше всего?

7.	Иван, что для вас Марина значит?

8.	Марина, а ваш супруг умеет готовить? Какое у него любимое блюдо?

Что такое любовь?
Что такое семья?
Что такое счастье?
Что такое 
Дорогие девушки! Мечтая о свидании с любимым, какое из романтических мест в нашем посёлке вы бы предпочли и почему? 
Ответы. 
 Я думаю, что все согласятся со мной, что влюбленные всегда отыщут уголок, где бы им было хорошо и комфортно. А вы, дорогие юноши, куда бы пригласили девушку на первое свидание?
Ответы. 
Во время таких романтических часов сердца всех влюбленных поют о любви. 
Но… Иногда бывают ситуации, когда любимая по какой-то причине не приходит на свидание. И тогда вы мчитесь к ней домой выяснить причин у несостоявшейся встречи, пытаясь вызвать ее на улицу для разговора. Способы есть разные: бросить камушек в окошко, попросить передать записку, позвонить из телефона-автомата и т.д. А мы предлагаем свой, испытанный метод. Попробуйте насвистыванием вашей любимой мелодии привлечь внимание возлюбленной. 

Конкурс «Насвистывание». 
Сегодня программа эта для вас. Исполните танец влюбленных для нас. (Музыка. Танец влюбленных. На фоне танца). На этом танец влюбленных вовсе не кончается. Ведь он в их сердцах. Всю жизнь продолжается. 
(После танца): 
…..букет….
 - Для каждого из нас семья – это счастье! А счастливая семья похожа на красивый цветок, лепестки и листья которого составляют семейные ценности - верность, взаимопонимание, общие труды, общая забота, общая ответственность. И если семья едина во всём, если в ней творят и созидают, то это семья будет по- настоящему крепкой. 

Ф- МА «За невлюблёнными людьми»…….КОЛЯСКИ

19.00. *  Блок НОВОРОЖДЕННЫЕ 2012-ГО ГОДА (ШОУ КОЛЯСОК)
Ф- МА «РАЗМИНКА»

- «Человек родился» - как много заложено в этих словах, человек родился – значит, на планете стало больше счастливых людей, это те, кто искренно ждал появление этого маленького человека на свет. Человек родился – значит на нашей огромной планете, среди миллиардов голосов, зазвучит ещё один. …
- Дорогие друзья! Мы рады приветствовать вас на втором Авсюнинском параде колясок, который посвящен Дню посёлка! 
- За прошедший с прошлого Дня посёлка год Авсюнино стало богаче на целых 50 маленьких человечков!
- Возможно эта цифра не вполне точна и юных жителей у нас родилось гораздо больше …
- Главное, что сегодня самые смелые из них вместе с папами и мамами  принимают участие в Параде детских колясок!!!
- Парад Колясок мероприятие семейное, здесь важны взаимопонимание и работа на общий результат!
- Мы уверены, что мероприятие собрало творческие и талантливые семьи, поэтому на нашем параде будет интересно всем: и участникам, и зрителям, и, конечно же, организаторам.

- Парад начинает движение под самую замечательную песню, которая посвящается сегодня нашим юным новорожденным жителям!
Ф- МА «МЫ ЕДЕМ»,   «В КАЖДОМ НОВЕНЬКОМ РЕБЁНКЕ»- ДВИЖЕНИЕ КОЛЯСОК
Ф- МА «РАЗМИНКА»

- А теперь настало время познакомиться  поближе! 
Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, у кого в коляске маленький мальчик….
 ….. девочка…
- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто купил коляску в магазине…
 ……а кому ее подарили?..
- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто пришел сюда с друзьями…
… кто пришёл сюда с родителями, то есть с бабушками и дедушками новорожденных…
- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, у кого в коляске 1-й ребёнок
….2-й……3-й…..
- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто хочет получить замечательные, яркие призы?
 Получить их очень просто! Нужно участвовать в нашем веселом конкурсе?
- Главное условие участия - яркая и с фантазией украшенная детская коляска. 
 Для мамочек, так уставших от однообразных будней и бытовых проблем, это прекрасная возможность проявить свои таланты, фантазию и любовь, смело воплотив в декорировании детской коляски надежды и мечты, связанные с будущим своего малыша, семейные увлечения, профессиональную принадлежность, книжные пристрастия,  и даже  милые, уменьшительно-ласкательные прозвища своего ребенка.

Список новорожденных
(по дате рождения ребёнка- всего 23 коляски

- подведение итогов конкурса на самую оригинально- крашенную коляску- 
Комиссия- наверху….микрофон    ГЛАВЕ!!!!

Ф- МА «КРИЧАЛКА»  Подарки
 После такой игровой разминки мы можем отправиться в путь! И показать посёлку, что у нас есть не только талантливая молодежь, но и наше замечательное завтра, то есть ваши прекрасные детки!
 Мы по улицам идём, всем приветы раздаем!
 В коляске – сын! В коляске – дочь!
 Прогуляться мы не прочь!

19.25. * Блок одиннадцатиклассники 2012 года
Ф- МА «ВИВАЛЬДИ»
- Особенное место в истории посёлка Авсюнино занимает Авсюнинская средняя школа.
- Даже в школьных буднях  есть неповторимая прелесть, потому что они позволяют каждому, кто причастен к ним,  приподняться над повседневностью и оглянуться назад.

-  Школа всегда  учит…Учит писать, считать, любить, дружить, жить… 

- Школа всегда будет молодой- ведь в ней бурлит напряженная, динамичная,  творческая жизнь. 
- Школьный праздники всегда многочисленны! Сколько зрителей собирают школьные 
линейки и выпускные вечера!!
- С каким трепетом отслеживает школа и жители посёлка жизненный путь выпускников!
- Мы приглашаем на сцену учеников 11 класса Авсюнинской средней школы, ребят, у которых впереди сложный напряжённый год.
СПИСКИ ДЕТЕЙ… одиннадцатиклассники 2012 года

СТИХИ…ДЕТИ    
 Песня Артем Гнусин 

 Ф- МА «СТИЛЯГИ»                    

…..ВЫПУСКНИКИ 2012-ГО ГОДА- ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ПОСТУПЛЕНИИ
Ф- МА «ФЛЕШМОБ» 

Каждому из нас жизнь дарит бесценный подарок - молодость.
 Это время, когда стремления высоки, мечты кажутся доступными, силы бесконечными, а радости и печали - безмерными.
 - Время красоты, здоровья и жажды знаний, выбора пути, обретение дружбы и любви.
 - Мы хотим напомнить вам, что молодость духа вечна, а вечность – это молодость! 

19.40. *  Блок  выступление участников ФЕСТИВАЛЕЙ- конкурсов С/П ДОРОХОВСКОЕ
Ф- МА «ЛЮБОВЬ И ГОЛУБИ»

Особой гордостью нашего сельского поселения Дороховское являются 7 фестивалей, учреждённых Главой с/п Дороховское. Фестивали эти проходят в разных Домах культуры и клубах. Так, например, в феврале 11-го года впервые в Понаринском клубе был проведён фестиваль «Первый парень на селе»….
На летней эстраде на территории ЦДО проводЯтся детско- юношеский конкурс «Радуга талантов», конкурс влюблённых пар «Любовь- волшебная страна».
В Петрушинском ДК в марте в   раз был проведён фестиваль театрального любительства «Театральный теремок», а в мае- месяце в Заполицком клубе проводится «Творческая семья».

1.	Баулина Надежда Фёдоровна «Эхо»..председатель садового товарищества «Микрон», староста п. Чистое- Южное

«Нам года- не беда!»- фестиваль для людей пожилого возраста….. мы не перестаём удивляться таланту наших земляков.

2. Чучева Агриппина Петровна  «тонкая рябина»……почтальон отделения почтовой связи п.Авсюнино
3. Кузина Валентина Ивановна «Старый клён»   воспитатель

Итак, провдолжаем  яркий, блистательный, творческий марафон.
		Его участницы, и зрители – все достойны почестей и уважения!
		 Но всё же не ради признания и наград  пришли они на праздник.
		 Весь наш совместный труд, всё творчество мы посвящаем Дню рождения посёлка Авсюнино- центральной усадьбы Дороховского сельского поселенья!

…. «Дороховская красавица»…..
4. Зинина Галина Михайловна «Нету такой любви» В.Тушнова…соцработник
5. Курицина Елена Константиновна- педагог доп. обр.
6. Ерхова Наталья Семёновна  «Про любовь» Вал.Малёва…фельдшер
7. Брагина Галина Владимировна- медсестра

20.00. * Блок Награждение футболистов
Ф- МА «РЕКОРДЫ»
Юноши 1995 – 1996 г.р                  
                                                             II   МЕСТО  В  ПЕРВЕНСТВЕ      
1.Кочетков  Александр                    ОРЕХОВО-ЗУЕВСКОГО Р -НА
2. Сеноедов  Алексей 
…………………..

МАЛЬЧИКИ 1997 – 1998 Г.Р
                                                                         Ш  место  в  первенстве                                                                                                                                
1. Трунин  Александр                        Орехово-Зуевского р-на
2. Чернышков  Никита
…………..
- Посёлок мой!
		- Дорогой наш Авсюнино!
		- Ещё раз поздравляем тебя с праздником, с днём рождения!
- Становись краше и богаче год от года!
- Будь счастлив, ведь твоя судьба и судьба твоих жителей не разделимы!

20.10. * КОНЦЕРТ АРТИСТОВ РОССИЙСКОЙ ЭСТРАДЫ.

22.00. *  Блок Ф- МА                      РЕЧЬ ГЛАВЫ. 
Ф- МА                               Салют.

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

СЦЕНАРИЙ
театрализованного праздника, 
посвященного 330-летию образования поселка _____________
 «ЗДЕСЬ ЖИЛИ ПРЕДКИ - БУДУТ ЖИТЬ И ВНУКИ!»

Оглянись на предков наших, 
На героев прошлых дней. 
Вспоминай их добрым словом –  
Слава им, борцам суровым! 
Слава нашей стороне! 
Слава русской старине! 


ПРОЛОГ «ЗАРОЖДЕНИЕ  ______________» 

Звучит музыка, занавес закрыт на авансцену выходит старец гусляр.

СТАРЕЦ.  Из того ли города Чернигова,
Из того ли села Красного
Была тут поездка великая
Освобождение из под гнета, насилия
Семей больших с жилищами.
На своих-то выезжали на добрых конях
Со вещами, да со пожитками
Едут семьи славные да во чисто полюшко.

Открывается занавес на сцене  семьи-переселенцы, с узлами, с живностью. 

 1-Й Украинец. Друзі мої, подивіться які поля, земля яка такой ніколи не бачили, до двох аршин товщиною
2-Й Украинец. Такое багатство нам і не снилось…
3-Й Украинец. А ліс який, дуби з три обхвату, хаты можем будуваты
4-Й Украинец . У лісі кабани водяться…
5-Й Украинец. Вода джерельна…
1-Й Украинец. Зупиняйся! Тут i будемо житии.
 ВСЕ (на перебой )Будемо!  Будемо!

Все участники отходят на второй план, свет приглушается высвечивается старец. 

СТАРЕЦ. Так и  стали жить, на земле Русской
И кормила их земля матушка.
А весной другой из Нежина,
Пришли семьи на землю нашу новые…

На сцену выходят  еще 8  человек - русские.

1-Й Русский.  Смотри, тут люди живут. 
2-Й Русский. А чего  не жить, земли  плодородные, леса густые, река рядом. 
3-Й. Русский . Давайте  и мы на этой земле  жить будем.
2-Й Русский.  И по соседству все ж таки не скучно!

Обращаясь к украинцам.

1-Й УКРАИНЕЦ. Домовилися, все ж таки веселіше жит'я!
1-Й Русский. Овраги, и яры кругом.
2-Й Русский. Назовем селенье наше Яругой.
2-Й Украинец. _____________________.

СТАРЕЦ. И жили дружно,
Помогая друг другу, 
Да от  татаров злых, 
защищая жилище свое!


ДИКТОРСКИЙ ТЕКСТ. Жили ладно да складно два славянских народа, да и хозяин на землю ___________ пришел, Иван Герасимович Харитоненко.


ЭПИЗОД 1 « ЗЕМЛЯ-МАТУШКА, КОРМИЛИЦА»
Звучит степенная музыка, на сцену выходят пахари, хлеборобы исполняют хореографические перестроения (от посева, до уборки)На сцене зарисовка  с колосьями, отражение жизни в гармонии с природой.

До горизонта поле золотится-
Колосьям солнце отдает свой свет.
Издревле ты кормила нас, пшеница.
Бесценен хлеб! Его дороже нет!
В глазах рябит, когда проходит ветер
По спелой ниве золотой волной.
Всего важней, всего нужней на свете
Янтарное, граненое зерно!
Крестьянским потом каждый колос полит,
Взращен уменьем рук, сердец огнем.
На радость людям щедро наше поле.
Отчизны главное богатство в нем.

Д.Т. С давних пор земля матушка кормит нас своим  хлебом. И низко кланяется ей крестьянин.

Звучит динамичная музыка на сцену выходят участники. На экране видео сенокос, работа на поле, первый трактор

1.	 Много лет прошло с того момента как заселили земли наши переселенцы менялась власть, менялись события. После революции завод и экономии Харитоненко были национализированы. 
2.	В начале коллективизации в нашем районе насчитывалось несколько десятков колхозов. Главной силовой тягой была лошадь одна на 5-6 человек.
3.	И только в 1931 году в ____________(поселок) появился первый трактор.  Это событие  с большой радостью  встречено селянами. В последствии были созданы две машино-тракторные станции.
1.	Колхозы представляли собой дружный коллектив хлеборобов, животноводов. 	Занимались разведение крупнорогатого скота и свиней, успех  стал возможен благодаря умелому руководству.
2.	Появились  новые предприятия и организации, кирпичный завод,  швейная фабрика,  пекарни. 

Д.Т. Трудом славится поселок. Живет народ, радуется, как работает так до седьмого поту, а гуляет так до упаду!

Вокально-хореографический композиция сводного хора.
- Ой, заря зорюшка!
- Балалайка!
-«калинушка»
- Провожала казака!
- «раздолье»
Ехал казак с Дону

Хор уходит. Закрывается промежуточный занавес, за ним выстраивается духовой   оркестр.

ЭПИЗОД 2 « РАЗВИТИЕ ПРОМЫШЛЕННОСТИ»

На сцену выходят пахари, потирая руки, опуская рукава, вытирая пот. зарисовка после работы.

1 Крестьянин. Ох, и потрудились на славу!
2 Крестьянин. Теперь и голод нам не страшен!
3 Крестьянин. Перезимуем!   
1 Крестьянин. Помещик  наш идет Иван Герасимович. 
2Крестьянин.  Добрый человек к людям своим, по - хозяйски ко всему относится.
3 Крестьянин. Такого хозяина давно не было в _________________.

На сцену выходит Иван Герасимович Харитоненко

1 Крестьянин. Иван Герасимович, хороший урожай в этот год.
ИВАН ГЕРАСИМОВИЧ. Природа матушка нас  щедро награждает за труды наши.  Я вот что подумываю, да к вам обращаюсь. Все у нас есть для жизни добротной?

Мужики наперебой.

ВСЕ. Все есть все!
И.Г. Все есть, все своим трудом делаем, а вот свекловицу, выращенную на полях наших отвозим за тридевять земель дабы сахарочку скушать. 

Общее волнение среди мужиков. 

И сахарной свекловицы урожай у нас в этот год добротный. 
Вот,  что мужики, задумка у меня есть одна.
1 КРЕСТЬЯНИН. Тихо, мужичье.
И.Г.  Будем строить завод сахарный?
ВСЕ. Будем строить.
И.Г. Построим завод, будет у нас в закромах, не только хлеб, да зерно, но и сахарок. Хаты вам справим новые, и пойдет у нас жизнь добрая.

Общее затемнение. На сцену выходят участники.
1.	Более 60 лет работал сахарный завод построенный  Иваном Герасимовичем Харитоненко.
2.	Сахарный завод был дважды реконструирован, благодаря сахарной промышленности наш край процветал.
3.	Но в годы Великой Отечественной Войны , при отступлении советских  войск завод  был сожжен, а оборудование  отправлено на восток.
1.	Так и стоял завод на руинах, до освобождения поселка в феврале 1943года. Сахарный завод восстановлению не подлежал.
2.	Был построен новый сахарный завод, благодаря этому значительно вырос поселок, появились новые улицы, школа.
3.	Процветал завод, развивалась культурная жизнь  поселка, именно при сахарном заводе был организован духовой оркестр, который существует и сейчас.

Открывается промежуточный занавес на сцене Духовой Оркестр.
ОРКЕСТР ДУХОВОЙ И ЭСТРАДНОЙ МУЗЫКИ 
«Ой сад во дворе»

 «Салма»

ЭПИЗОД 3 « МЕДИЦИНА»

НА сцену выходит. И. Г. Харитоненко за ним следом идет интеллигентный мужчина. 

И.Г. Народ у нас легок на подъем, работает завод наш. Дорогу железную провели. Во все концы света сахарок наш направляется, люди едут жить сюда из разных селений. Только болит душа о работниках, об их здоровье, надо больницу  справить. Вот поэтому и пригласил я вас.  Работничков моих лечить, чтоб не ездили они в Курск за лечением. 
ДОКТОР.  Селенье Ваше мне глянулось, большое, красивое,   люди отзывчивые, хорошие. С делом справимся. Вылечим ваших работников.

Звучит динамичная музыка на сцену выходят участники.
1.	В конце 19 века в ____________ на средства земства была построена первая врачебная амбулатория, носившая название « крестьянской», а на средства Ивана Герасимовича была  построена первая больница.
2.	Перемены в здравоохранении произошли в годы Советской власти. Непрерывно расширялась  сеть больничных учреждений.
1.	Крутой поворот в развитии здравоохранения  произошел в декабре 1997 года, была построена новая больница.
3.	Высокий профессионализм, доброжелательность, внимательность к себе и окружающим отличают медицинских работников.

«Крутой поворот» вокальный ансамбль « Здравница»

ЭПИЗОД 4 «ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ»

На сцену выбегают дети.
ЗАКРЫВАЕТСЯ ПРОМЕЖУТОЧНЫЙ ЗАНАВЕС БЕЛЫЙ.
 Играют, девочки с тряпочными куклами. 
Выходит И.Г. Харитоненко. С учителем. Ребята подбегают к нему.

1.	Скажите, а сколько звезд на небе?
2.	А почему небо голубое?
3.	А как понять что красный это красный, а синий это синий, может он и не синий вообще, почему мы видим цвета и как мы можем различать их.
И.Г. Погодите, вот скоро в школу пойдете и все узнаете. 
 1.  А когда?
И.Г.  Со следующего месяца, вот вам учителя привел.  Слушайте учителя своего, постигайте науки разные. Вырастайте людьми учеными. Берегите село наше, прославляйте делами хорошими.
УЧИТЕЛЬ. Ну что ребята, пойдемте я  на все ваши вопросы дам  ответы. А зовут, меня Антон Григорьевич…

Все уходят.
На сцене участники агитбригады. 
1.	146 лет назад открылась первая церковноприходская школа, где обучались  мальчики, изучали  в основном Божий закон, первым учителем был священник.
2.	А в 1918 году   в _____________  приехал  Евгений Жукович при его содействии были открыты курсы по ликвидации безграмотности,  именно он хотел открыть среднюю школу. И только после смерти открылась школа.
3.	А в 1927 году открылась в поселке еще одна семилетняя школа, на территории сахарного завода. И по сей день в поселке нашем существуют две школы, оттуда дети получают путевку в жизнь.
ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ БЕЛЫЙ ПРОМЕЖУТОЧНЫЙ ЗАНАВЕС. 
«Если город танцует» Вокально-хореографическая композиция ЦДОД

На проекции фото поселка современного. 

СТАРЕЦ. Прошли годы разные
И тяжелые и веселые.
Прошли войны  жестокие
Выстояла, расцвела Красная Яруга
Всем на диво, всем на удивленье.
На полях работают машины современные
Завод новый, цеха другие,
В больнице врачей много
Болезни лечат всякие
В школе всем наукам учат. 
Дома ставят, точно светлицы,
Из камня белого.
Дороги устилают полотном невиданным.
Чтят люди память ушедших лет.
 Отмечают праздники мирские и церковные
И стоит над поселком церковь златоглавая,
Венчая звоном своим жизни продолжения…

На сцену без объявления выходит отец Сергий.

ВЕД. С праздником всех вас поздравил настоятель храма 
ВЕД 2. В этом году Поселок отмечает свой юбилей - 330 лет! Неповторимая ___________земля! 
ВМЕСТЕ. С праздником тебя, с юбилеем. 
ВЕД 1. Ты прошла нелёгкий, но славный путь своего развития! 

ВЕД 2. Сегодня в  этом зале присутствует много почетных гостей.

ВЕД. Для поздравления на сцену приглашается глава администрации

Депутат областной думы пятого созыва 

Глава  администрации городского поселения 
Гости праздника.
ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ
ВЕД 1. Поселок наш строится сам и строит серьезную экономическую систему благодаря работе предприятий. Мы гордимся тем, что на нашей земле есть такие предприятия, которые прославляют наш край.

Мы приглашаем на эту сцену исполнительного директора Общества с ограниченной ответственностью (Т.Н. вручает ему небольшой подарок, они остаются на сцене)
Блок награждения.

ВЕД. Мы еще раз поздравляем вас с юбилеем! Пусть процветает наша малая Родина!  Ведь наш поселок это прекраснейшее место на земле, именно здесь жили наши предки – будут жить и внуки!
ВЕД.   Счастья вам и радости, мира и процветания! 

Финал.

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## ПОСНИЧКА

> Друзья,встречайте  у  себя.:wink:


Леночка! Вышлите мне пожалуйста тоже. Буду очень благодарна! Спасибо! Мой email  opostnik@mail.ru

----------


## Харисова

Элен!А можно мне,если не трудно!Мне нужен сценарий к отчетному смотру  "Области - с любовью!" Только не в стиле концерта.Может что то подойдет.мой адрес anna-harisova@mail.ru

----------


## Е.П.

Коллеги,доброго времени суток.Я живу в сельской местности.Грядёт юбилей района.Кто-нибудь проводил парад сельских поселений на празднике района?Поделитесь наработками.Плиз!

----------


## Наташкин

> парад сельских поселений на празднике района?Поделитесь наработками.Плиз!


Мы делали парад организаций района, когда мимо трибун проходила организация, называли название организации, достойных людей, заслуженных работников в различных отраслях, т.е знаменитых на район людей. Но это всё проводилось года 3 назад, а сейчас просто идет парад и о каждой делегации несколько предложений об успехах, победах...если таковых нет, то просто пожелания и процветание коллективу, иногда в стихах иногда в прозе.

----------


## Е.П.

Спасибо за отзывчивость! :Tender:

----------


## рыженькая

Уважаемые, форумчане! Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой. В этом году наше доблестное руководство объединило в одну кучу три больших районных праздника:  фестиваль "Земляки" (чествуем прославившихся земляков: актера С.Столярова, маршала В.И. Чуйкова, героя Ов 1812 года Дохтурова и мн. других), юбилей стадиона "Молодежный" и День района. Все это планируется проводить на стадионе, нас посетит "его высочество" губернатор. Мозги закипели!!!!! Если у кого=то есть идеи как все это провести, какие-нибудь идеечки, дайте пожалуйста мне "волшебного пинка", а то никак не могу собраться в кучу! Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## рыженькая

rizhaya1982@mail.ru

----------


## Ириначка

И мне Элен, если можно ваш архив на 649690@mail.ru

----------


## karpik-hoi

> Конкурс «Сарафанное лето»


Irenka-da , расскажите, пожалуйста, про конкурс

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, нужна ваша помощь, идеи, толчок, пинок... да посильнее :Derisive:  Мы из года в год, делаем на день района ШЕСТВИЕ КОЛЯСОК, идут родители с детьми по  стадиону. И уже, мой мозг не может придумать как это можно преподнести не повторяясь. Буду рада любой идее, любому бреду, вдруг из этого что-то родиться.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташкин*, а они у вас коляски наряжают? Если да, то можно *задать тему:* животные, бабочки, цветы, олимпиада, герб семьи, радуга, огород, сказка, лето, .....
Соответственно под тему выбрать героя на открытие парада (Лето, Зевс, Сказочник, Архивариус, Художник) и картинку открытия парада сделать в тему.

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки, нужна ваша помощь, идеи, толчок, пинок... да посильнее Мы из года в год, делаем на день района ШЕСТВИЕ КОЛЯСОК, идут родители с детьми по  стадиону. И уже, мой мозг не может придумать как это можно преподнести не повторяясь. Буду рада любой идее, любому бреду, вдруг из этого что-то родиться.


М ы тоже делаем парад колясок на день посёлка .... В прошлом году это было так:

*  Блок НОВОРОЖДЕННЫЕ 2012-ГО ГОДА (ШОУ КОЛЯСОК)
Ф- МА «РАЗМИНКА»

- «Человек родился» - как много заложено в этих словах, человек родился – значит, на планете стало больше счастливых людей, это те, кто искренно ждал появление этого маленького человека на свет. Человек родился – значит на нашей огромной планете, среди миллиардов голосов, зазвучит ещё один. …
- Дорогие друзья! Мы рады приветствовать вас на втором Авсюнинском параде колясок, который посвящен Дню посёлка! 
- За прошедший с прошлого Дня посёлка год Авсюнино стало богаче на целых 50 маленьких человечков!
- Возможно эта цифра не вполне точна и юных жителей у нас родилось гораздо больше …
- Главное, что сегодня самые смелые из них вместе с папами и мамами  принимают участие в Параде детских колясок!!!
- Парад Колясок мероприятие семейное, здесь важны взаимопонимание и работа на общий результат!
- Мы уверены, что мероприятие собрало творческие и талантливые семьи, поэтому на нашем параде будет интересно всем: и участникам, и зрителям, и, конечно же, организаторам.

- Парад начинает движение под самую замечательную песню, которая посвящается сегодня нашим юным новорожденным жителям!

Ф- МА «МЫ ЕДЕМ»,   «В КАЖДОМ НОВЕНЬКОМ РЕБЁНКЕ»- ДВИЖЕНИЕ КОЛЯСОК
Ф- МА «РАЗМИНКА»

- А теперь настало время познакомиться  поближе! 
Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, у кого в коляске маленький мальчик….
 ….. девочка…

- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто купил коляску в магазине…
 ……а кому ее подарили?..

- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто пришел сюда с друзьями…
… кто пришёл сюда с родителями, то есть с бабушками и дедушками новорожденных…

- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, у кого в коляске 1-й ребёнок
….2-й……3-й…..

- Пусть похлопают в ладоши те родители, кто хочет получить замечательные, яркие призы?

 Получить их очень просто! Нужно участвовать в нашем веселом конкурсе?

- Главное условие участия - яркая и с фантазией украшенная детская коляска. 
 Для мамочек, так уставших от однообразных будней и бытовых проблем, это прекрасная возможность проявить свои таланты, фантазию и любовь, смело воплотив в декорировании детской коляски надежды и мечты, связанные с будущим своего малыша, семейные увлечения, профессиональную принадлежность, книжные пристрастия,  и даже  милые, уменьшительно-ласкательные прозвища своего ребенка.

Список новорожденных

13.11.11   Аксёнова              Аксёнов  Павел  Владимирович
                 Анастасия             Аксёнова  Ольга  Павловна
                 Павловна

19.11.11   Васильев                Васильев  Артём  Вячеславович
                 Егор                        Володина Ирина  Борисовна
                 Артемович

и т.д. называются ребятишки по рождению....РОДИТЕЛИ В ЭТОЙ ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНОСТИ ВЕЗУТ СВОИХ ЧАД.....ВСЕМ РЕБЯТИШКАМ ОТ ИМЕНИ ГЛАВЫ ДАРЯТ ОГРОМНЫЕ НАБОРЫ ДЛЯ ПЕСОЧНИЦ.... В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, НЕ СМОГЛИ ВЫБРАТЬ ЛУЧШУЮ НАРЯЖЕННУЮ КОЛЯСКУ- БЫЛИ ПРИГОТОВОЛЕНЫ ПРИЗЫ ДЛЯ 3-Х МЕСТ- но колясок тематически украшенных было гораздо больше, более того, наряжалась не только коляска, но и  РОДИТЕЛИ, ...
например, КОЛЯСКА- МЕДИЦИНСКАЯ, ПАПА- МЕДБРАТ, МАМА- МЕДСЕСТРА И ТД....ТОЖЕ ОБЕСПОКОЕНА ТЕМ, КАК БЫ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ СДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО ШОУ ЕЩЁ БОЛЕЕ СМОТРИБЕЛЬНЫМ)))

----------


## вокся

> Мы из года в год, делаем на день района ШЕСТВИЕ КОЛЯСОК, идут родители с детьми по  стадиону.


В нашей краевой столице Парад колясок ожидаемое и яркое мероприятие. Из года в год все масштабнее.  Может фотоотчеты как-то помогут?... И форум можно почитать.

----------


## sbayakina

Элен я буду вам очень благодарна если вы мне вышлите архив про сельские юбилеи. Мой электронный адрес: sbayakina@mail.ru

----------


## уктур

Уважаемые коллеги, извените, может не в тему, но очень нужен совет в непростой  ситуации. В связи с переходом нашего ДК из статуса казённого в бюджетный изменились назавния должностей. Я например была художественный руководитель, а стала режессер массовых представлений. И все бы ничего, но к новым должостным обязанностям режессера директор лично  добавила руководство кружком одного из видов искусств. Но руководитель кружка это отдельные должностные обязанности. Имеет ли право директор вносить свои изминения в документ должностных обязанностей? Написала путано, но думаю коллеги меня поймут. С уважением....

----------


## Алла и Александр

*уктур*, 

У нас все руководители ведут по 3 кружка. У нас нет отдельных ставок руководителей кружков, поэтому другого выхода просто нет. И поэтому я всем своим работникам в трудовом договоре прописываю обязанности вести кружки.

----------


## Натник

> И поэтому я всем своим работникам в трудовом договоре прописываю обязанности вести кружки.


 а разве такое возможно, заставить человека заниматься тем, чем он в принципе не должен? есть же утвержденные ДИ, где четко определено все...у нас тоже директор и худрук ведут кружки, но это все на общественных т.с. началах, нигде мы не прописываем это...я считаю, что всю кружковую работу должны вести руководители кружков, из-за того что у нас нет ставки рук-ля танц.коллектива, а кружок ведется худруком,  я не могу сделать тарифы на занятие в танц.кружке..ну нам так во всяком случае говорили..

----------


## Elen2

> всю кружковую работу должны вести руководители кружков,


Наташа,а у меня ставок кружковцев минимум,что делать?
1 вокальный
1 театральный взрослый
 1 детский художественно- театральный
Как развиваться?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 

Наташ, а у нас разве есть другой выход?  Никто нам ставки руководителей кружков не даст.

----------


## Наташкин

> И поэтому я всем своим работникам в трудовом договоре прописываю обязанности вести кружки.


У  нас так же.

*Натник*, правильно Алла написала, если нет ставок, и их не дают, какой тогда выход, не вести кружки? А кто же тогда у нас выступать будет? Вот и приходится директорам прописывать в должностные.

----------


## Натник

> Вот и приходится директорам прописывать в должностные.


ну я согласна, что приходится и не ваша (наша) в этом вина...и мы ведем кружки, потому как приходится....но это же неправильно....я так считаю - МЛМ..

----------


## Наташкин

> МЛМ..


А это что означает, Наташ, что-то я не знаю?

----------


## Натник

> А это что означает, Наташ, что-то я не знаю?


 моё личное мнение... :Victory:  :Grin:

----------


## вокся

> .я так считаю - МЛМ..





> А это что означает


Моё личное мнение, наверно?... Я - догада?))))
не сталкивалась с такой аббревиатурой...))) Знаю только ИХМО)

----------


## уктур

Коллеги! огромное спасибо всем кто ответил, такая дискуссия получилась! Я конечно тоже не отказываюсь вести кружки, иначе в нашей работе нельзя, но ДИ это утвержденный документ, и прописывать там то что не входит в обязанности работника по моему нельзя.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Irenka-da , расскажите, пожалуйста, про конкурс


Конкурс "сарафанное лето" прост: писали объявление с приглашением поучаствовать в дефиле сарафанов, возраст не ограничивали, предварительно собирали участников, проводили отбор,  распределяли по возрастным группам, делали соответствующие муз нарезки, учстницам предлагалось выбрать самим себе образ, поощрялось присутствие сопутствующих аксессуаров, в общем каждый проявлял фантазию как мог, но поскольку все это было завязано на цветах (тема дня города - "цветы, душа людей"), получилось очень много "цветов" то есть сарафан  с рисунком "розы" - на голове - роза в руках она же, образ готов. Проходил конкурс достаточно быстро, дефиле всех участников, награждение всех участников.

----------

Леди N (13.09.2016)

----------


## Ириначка

проект
СЦЕНАРИЙ
Мероприятия, посвященного 90-летию образования Абатского района
«Сказ о земле Абатской..»
( в основе сценария лежит произведение Владимира Тюмина
«Сказ о земле Абатской)»

Стадион                                                                                август 2013г
В центре стадиона установлена сцена, по боковым проемам находятся баннеры(они будут служить кулисами, их может и не быть). По бокам сцены  установлены экраны для проецирования моментов праздника, так же экраны служат дополнительным элементом оформления. По периметру сцены вмонтированы пиротехнические пушки (дневной фейерверк). От  VIP-трибуны до первой площадки закреплена красная дорожка, на основной сцене подставка с книгой и пером. 
ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ОТБИВКА
Фанфары 1
Д.Т. :  Внимание! Мы начинаем торжественную церемонию,  
          посвященную    празднованию 90 –летия  образования Абатского 
          района!
Фанфары 1
1 ЧАСТЬ : ПРОЛОГ
Звучат фанфары, переходящие в звук колоколов. Лейтмотив меняется. Звучит Д.Т 
Д.Т. Травы стелятся степью широкою, 
        вековой лес от ветра качается
        Солнце смотрится, вгладь синеокую 
        и былинный наш сказ начинается..
        Когда пращуры  семьями первыми 
        поселились на землю раздольную
        Из далеких времен незапамятных, 
       ветер песню доносит  застольную

На основную сцену выходит фольклорная группа «Вереница»
Песня «Улетай на крыльях ветра» +хореографическая разводка
(Во время песни звучит Д.Т)
Д.Т: Я пою слова, я землей горжусь, 
         охранял  острог от набегов Русь
         Богател народ за великий труд, 
         что до нас создал, годы не сотрут…

«Вереница» уходит со сцены, хореография остается

ЧАСТЬ 2: ЗАРОЖДЕНИЕ

 Мелодия меняется на былинную на дополнительную площадку выходит старец

СТАРЕЦ: Под большим шатром голубых небес
        Вижу, даль степей зеленеется
        И на гранях их выше  темных туч
                  Цепи гор стоят великанами

                  Это ты, Сибирь великая!
                  Моя родина православная

(основная  хореография уходит)


СТАРЕЦ: Наши пращуры семьями первыми
                 поселились на землю вольную.
                 Зверя били стрелою калёною,
                 рыбы белой в озёрах  немерено.
                 И овёс, в чернозем, перепаханный,
                 для скота засевали намеренно.
                 Корчевали леса для аграрных дел,
                 колосилась пшеница отборная,
                 Да к острогу Абатскому новому
                 пролегала дороженька торная


Хореографическая разводка «РЕКА-ИШИМ». Массовка начинает движение справой стороны стадиона, идет композиция, дети выстраиваются в 3 коридора, так, чтобы движение полотнищ было похоже на движение волн - это река Ишим.
старец, поднимается на основную сцену
СТАРЕЦ: За стеной крепостной, воды гнал Ишим 
                    Со студёной водой - стекла хрусталя,
                    Приходили в острог по реке суда, 
                    Привозили товар, брали соболя
	         И по малым рекам, что в Ишим текли
	         Из окрестных мест все товар везли
	         И ходили по ним барки да ладьи
	         Доставляли в острог короба свои
	         По реке ходил боевой дозор
	         Чтоб не лез к нам тать, не совался вор


СТАРЕЦ: Как форпост на сибирской окраине, 
                 Супостатам  встал в назидание
                 И за ратные битвы с татарами
                 От Царя получил Он признание.
                 Государевой грамотой сказано,
                 где с Архангельска, где от Дон – реки,
                 Шли стрельцы – молодцы,  
                 люди вольные, и обозом с семьёй - казаки.
                 От Урал – горы, с Верховых камней 
                 много шло в острог деловых людей.

На этих словах начинают движение люди в национальных, (олицетворяя приход в наши земли людей различных национальностей), актеры идут по импровизированном коридорам- «реке», выстраиваются на переднем плане

СТАРЕЦ: Кто с добром пришёл, да завёл семью, 
                 Здесь в труде нашёл он судьбу свою.
                 На Сибирь – земле стали ладно жить 
                 И с соседями, дружбой дорожить. 
                 О земле Абатской  начинаю Сказ,
       от седых времён поведу рассказ.
                 «Книга жизни», есть - правда всех начал,
       всё, чем жил район, всё, что создавал.
                  На странице каждой, поколений всех, 
                  Впишет пусть народ каждый свой  успех.

(открывая книгу, пишет пером)
Пусть дети наши, что родятся тут,
Родною эту землю назовут
(в это время на экранах проецируются эти слова) массовка и Старец уходят
ЭПИЗОД 3: ПРОМЫСЛЫ.

Лейтмотив меняется. Звучит Д.Т.


Д.Т.   Шёл двадцатый год, укреплялась власть, 
         меч скрутили в плуг и   пахали  всласть.
          Сеяли пшеницу, разводили скот 
          и чуть – чуть  вздохнул трудовой народ.





На площадку перед помостом  выходят пахари, хлеборобы, исполняют хореографическую композицию (от посева до уборки).  Дети одеты в двухцветные туники (перед зеленый, спинка желтая). Выходят мужчины «сеют», выбегают дети, присаживаясь спиной – «ростки», постепенно «растут», в это время мужикам женщины приносят обед (хлеб. молоко), кормят их в сторонке. Когда  «выросли» поворачиваются желтой стороной. Мужики начинают идти по рядам и «косить», бабы с подоткнутыми подолами, в руках серпы. По мере прохождения по рядам косарей, «колоски» собираются в «снопы»
Танец «Со снопами» исп х/а «Стрекоза»
«Крестьянин» и «Крестьянка» поднимаются на основную сцену 
Крест-н: Вот она, какая милая Сибирь, 
               ты на всю Россию, во всю мощь и вширь…

Крестьянка: Широка ты Родина, реки и леса 
               и звучат уверенно наши голоса..

(берут перо, пишут, переворачивают страницу)
В скирдах хлеб стоит, трудится народ 
Будни трудовые время мчит вперед…

Массовка уходит, лейтмотив меняется
звучит «Москва майская»

ЭПИЗОД 4: СТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
( на экранах идет проекция архивных фотографий, заставок, кадров того времени)
Д.Т: И летело время, вся Страна жила, 
         подрастало племя нашего села.
         С комсомолом вместе пела молодёжь,
         расширялась стройка,  поспевала рожь.
         Первый трактор в поле и автомобиль, 
         это вам не сказка, это уже  быль.

Солисты исполняют «Марш энтузиастов»
(массовая хореографическая композиция флагами -
в стиле выступлений комсомольских спортивных групп)

В конце композиции участники массовки – комсомолец и комсомолка поднимаются на сцену




Комсомолка  (солистка)   Стал район наш краше, для других пример, 
                            Завезли комбайн первый «Пионер».
                           Труд наш всем во благо, бьется жизнь ключом, 
                                    были и невзгоды-все нам нипочем

.
Комсомолец:(делает запись в книге)

Наша песня звонкая высоко лети
Ты, район Абатский сквозь года цвети!

Массовка уходит, лейтмотив меняется. Звучит «Внимание….»
ЭПИЗОД 5: «ВЕЛИКАЯ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННАЯ…»


(исполняется хореографическая композиция «Реквием», 
на экранах идет проекция кадров войны)

Д.Т.: Что ж это такое?...Началась война! 
          На защиту Родины встала вся  Страна

Только край Абатский, наша сторона, 
          до десятка  тысяч забрала война.
Кровь свою до капли пролили в бою, 
          за родную землю, за Сибирь свою.

Солист  исполняет песню Ю. Антонова «Маки»
(на экранах показывают число погибших в годы ВОВ)
Массовка изображает цветы – маки (младшие), старшая группа изобр. Вечный огонь и постаменты, в центр каждого выходят «солдаты»

Д.Т.: Сколько километров огненных дорог, 
думал абатчанин про родной порог.
 Сколько своей смерти он глядел в глаза,
 чудом обходила страшная гроза.

( на сцену выходят «солдаты»)
Звучит «День победы» - фанфары

1-й: Вырвали победу!  Но, какой ценой? 
       Много миллионов не пришло домой.
Долго будем силы стискивать в кулак, 
       побеждать разруху, что наделал враг.

2-й: Долго по России будет слышен стон. 
       Кто погиб на фронте, низкий всем поклон!!! 


 (делает запись в книге)

К новой светлой жизни наш идёт народ.
Время лечит раны и летит вперёд…

Массовка уходит, лейтмотив меняется

ЭПИЗОД 6: ПОСЛЕВОЕННОЕ ВРЕМЯ

Д.Т.:  Позади осталась долгая война.
Поднялась из пепла Советская Страна
Строили колхозы, поднимали край
Знали, точно будет здесь не жизнь, а рай

    Танец «Лирический» исп. х/а. «Стрекоза» ДШИ

(хореография уходит на сцене  участники агитбригады)

Д.Т. Наш район работал для целинных дел, 
          ставили рекорды, а ещё он –  пел.  
          Ликовала Родина! Ликовал народ! 
          Всем мы дали фору на сто лет вперёд.

На сцене агитбригада в костюмах той эпохи, которая рассказывает о нефтепроводе Усть-Балык-Омск, который  был крупнейшей стройкой в освоении тюменской нефти. Параллельно на экранах идет проекция кадров, подходящих по смыслу к данному эпизоду.
Участники агитбригады читают текст:

1й: - Край аграрный, край богатый,  в мире лучше не найдёшь 
         и шагает в авангарде  комсомол и молодёжь. 

 2-й:    Молодёжь рвалась на север,  в тундру, к вечной мерзлоте 
           и нашла там ключ  к богатствам, к нефти, к газу и к мечте.

  3-й: - Через топи и болота, в  жуткий холод, вечный лёд 
           тянет первый нефтепровод  через наш район народ.

4-й: - Запах стройки молодёжной, нефтью северной пропах, 
          это был, очень  огромный нашей Родины размах.

5-й: - Просто он в район ворвался, этот самый Усть – Балык, 
           в миллион  электросварок, тракторов - свирепый рык.

6-й:- Ровно в срок мы уложили в землю чёрную трубу,
         экономику подняли и наметили судьбу.

7-й:- За Абатском, у Бобыльска нефтепровод Усть - Балык, 
          под великий Гимн  оркестра, заварили «Красный стык».


8-й:-  Нефть толкать в трубу сырую, вплоть до Омска по трубе, 
           Область вверила Району, так случилось по судьбе.

9-й: -  Той традицией гордился и гордится наш Район, 
           сырой нефти прокачали в день  рекордный миллион.

10-й: - Право стать почётной вахтой заработали трудом, 

ВМЕСТЕ: Область станцией гордится и гордится родной дом.

(делает запись в книге)

Быстро мчатся годы  в зелени поля,
расцветай абатская, мирная земля

(участники агитбригады и массовка уходят)
Лейтмотив меняется на более современный

ЭПИЗОД 7: НАШЕ ВРЕМЯ

(выход детской массовки)

Д.Т. Крутится планета, время на крыле, 
         и сегодня праздник на родной земле.
         Время расставляет вехи на места, 
         жизнь всего района с чистого листа.        
         Мы под мирным небом, трудимся, живём, 
         строим, нивы пашем, славим наш район
         Будет  район краше, лучше, веселей,
         будущее строим для своих детей.

Песня «Не детское время» исп.М Новикова и И.Пантелеева + хореография +массовка

Дети: Жизнь района с нами вместе. Вместе будем жить
           Для земли родной Абатской сможем послужить  

Пусть не прерывается связующая нить
Быть району нашему, будущему быть…

(дети делают последнюю запись в книге, к ним выходят все участники эпох, которые делали запись в книге)

Старец: Ты людьми и историей славишься, наш родной Абатский район 
                И, как в встарь, плывет разливается, над Ишим-рекой колокольный звон

крестьяне: Чтобы звон его плавно лился вдаль, 
                      чтобы знали все, что ушла печаль.
                      Чтоб пшеница, рожь здесь стеной росла, 
                      чтобы мирной жизнь на  селе была.

солдаты: Богател наш край тоже для людей, 
                   в каждом  доме был звонкий смех детей.

агит: Чтоб от счастья пел песни наш район, 
           пусть расскажет всем  колокольный звон.

(звучит колокольный звон, дети выпускают шары, музыка меняется на торжественные фанфары, выход ведущих)

1 ВЕД: Добрый день, дорогие друзья!

2 вед: Добрый день, абатчане и гости села! Вот мы и подошли к последней 
           написанной главе книги об Абатском районе.

1 Вед: Дальше – только чистые страницы, которые нам вместе предстоит   
            написать. И пусть в следующих главах будет много добрых дел, 
            высоких достижений и новых открытий.

2Вед: Пусть будет еще много таких замечательных праздников, как 
           сегодняшний.

1 вед: 12 ноября 1923 г., 90 лет назад, был основан наш район, который входил в состав Ишимского округа Уральской области.
2 Вед:	На основании Указа Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 14 августа 1944 Абатский район включён в состав Тюменской области, где находится по сей день без изменения установленных границ.      
1 вед: Так пусть живет и здравствует наш район,  наша  большая Тюменская 
           область, а вместе с ними - наша прекрасная Родина – Россия!

фанфары

1 вед: Внимание! На сцене Губернатор Тюменской области ВЛАДИМИР  
           ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧ ЯКУШЕВ

(звучит музыкальная отбивка, губернатор проходит по красной дорожке на сцену, около сцены работает сервисная группа (2 мужчины)


(ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ГУБЕРНАТОРА)
1 ВЕД: Мы начинаем торжественную церемонию награждения:  за_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

(На уход губернатора звучит музыкальная отбивка)


1 вед: На сцене Депутат областной  думы_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


(поздравления депутата)
Церемония награждения


1 вед: На сцене Глава администрации Абатского муниципального района 
           ИГОРЬ ЮРЬЕВИЧ ВАСИЛЬЕВ

(поздравление И.Ю.Васильева)
Церемония награждения

1 вед: На сцене председатель Думы Абатского муниципального района 
            АЛЕКСАНДР НИКОЛАЕВИЧ ПАРШИН

(поздравление А.Н.Паршина)
Церемония награждения


1 Вед: : Садами звонкими, хлебами спелыми,
            Гордимся мы своей землей.
            Ты славишь Родину делами смелыми,
            Любимый наш Абатский край родной!

2 вед:  Так повелось на нашей земле:
            Из года в год, из рода в род – веками
            Тот хлеб, что в каждом доме на столе, 
            Согрет был человечьими руками.

1 вед:  Примите соль, примите хлеб,
            Живите долго и без бед.
            Пусть дом ваш будет полным,
            Приветливым и хлебосольным 

Хореографическая композиция «Каравай», работает каравайная группа, во время исполнения ведущие читают текст


(вручение каравая приглашенным гостям)

Далее идет официальная часть

ФИНАЛ


Вед: Абатский район носит славное имя,
         Здесь мы любим, страдаем, живем,
         Здесь сливается  юность с веками седыми.

ВМЕСТЕ: Процветай наш район, хорошей с каждым днем!
Гимн Абатского района
Выход всех участников праздника

Кульминация композиции: на 1 –ом экране заставка «Абатскому району-90!», на 2-ом « Абатский район 1923-2013»

(Возможно, в этот момент срабатывает какой-либо пиротехнический эффект, дневной фейерверк)

Может кому пригодиться мой сценарий, прошел на днях, если кому пригодится буду рада

----------

Elena_privat (22.07.2017), Irenka-da (26.06.2017), маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

СЦЕНАРИЙ
«ЖИВИ И ПРОСЛАВЛЯЙ, НАШ КРАЙ КРАСНОЯРУЖСКИЙ!»
Торжественного собрания, посвященного 22 –й годовщине образования Краснояружского Района.
Дата проведения-12.06.2013
Место проведения - ЦНТ
Время проведения -11:00

ПРОЛОГ.
На экране заставка  «Живи и прославляй наш край Краснояружский!»
Промежуточный и основной занавесы закрыты. На авансцене стоят стулья для участников оркестра народных инструментов.  Звучат фанфары. Основной занавес открывается на сцене в стоп-кадре стоят    три участника, как олицетворение эпохи - Петр I, Солдат и Современник.
Звучит динамичная музыка на  сцену выходит хореографическая группа в синих одеждах, свет на сцене максимально синий, они кружатся вокруг Петра I , девушки замирают к микрофону подходит Петр , девушки уходят

ПЕТР I. Доколь Россия  ты будешь терять веру  и разум, не можешь более отличить добро от зла, правду ото лжи: вражда и взаимные обиды застилают людям глаза. Так поднимись Россия Матушка с колен, оглянись вокруг. Верю, есть силушка, головы умные, талант и умения.  Могущественна и величественна будет наша Держава.

Звучит тревожная музыка на сцену выходят хореографическая группа в синих одежда с ярко красными платками в руках, свет на сцене меняется (красный)  к микрофону подходит  Солдат.

СОЛДАТ. В суровых испытаниях и героических битвах закалялась воля, и крепло единство народа. Перед общей бедой, вся нация поднялась на защиту страны! Не сломили веру Русскую в войнах великих.

Звучит музыка «Время вперед» или похожая по темпо-ритму. Хореографическая группа выходит  в синих одеждах с флажками. К   микрофону подходит Современник с планшетом в руках. Оркестр народных инструментов  занимает свои места на авансцене.

СОВРЕМЕННИК. Живет, процветает и развивается наша страна! Мы строим нашу жизнь, и с каждым годом улучшаем её.

Промежуточный занавес открывается за ним СВОДНЫЙ ХОР РУССКОЙ ПЕСНИ.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

СОВРЕМЕННИК. Мы сделаем все возможное, чтобы наше будущее и будущее наших детей было светлым   и радостным!

Звучит колокольный звон.

ВСЕ: Жива Россия, жить будет и Веру свою хранит!

ПЕТР, СОВРЕМЕННИК и СОЛДАТ уходят за кулисы, на первых аккордах  вступления песни «Колокола» хор подходит к микрофонам и исполняет песню. Во время исполнения на экране проецируются наши храмы,  кадры строительства,  купола, колокола,  и природа родного края! После выступления артисты уходят за кулисы. На сцену выходят  2 ведущих.
На экране заставка  «Живи и прославляй наш край Краснояружский!»

СЕРГЕЙ. Добрый день, уважаемые Краснояружцы и гости района!
ЛАРИСА. Сегодня вся страна празднует День независимости России! Сегодня мы чествуем нашу Родину, нашу Россию, страну, соединившую на огромном пространстве множество народов, территорий, культур. 
СЕРГЕЙ. И мы горды тем, что в этот прекрасный праздник мы все вместе отмечаем очередную годовщину образования района!
ЛАРИСА. Краснояружский район… Его не увидишь на карте мира, но он так много значит для  нас.  Мы здесь живем, трудимся, справляем свадьбы, держим на руках своих первенцев, затем ведем их за руку в школу… а там внуки, правнуки и все начинается сначала…. Такова жизнь.…И пусть каждый ее день начинается с доброй материнской улыбки, напутствием отца, крепким рукопожатием соседа, встречи с хорошим человеком. 

СЕРГЕЙ. Наш район всегда будет для нас лучшим на свете. Районом  с открытой душой, бережно хранящим свое прошлое, с уверенностью смотрящим в будущее.
ЛАРИСА. Краснояружский район - район веселой, талантливой молодежи, которая не раз прославляла,  и будет прославлять малую родину своими победами!
СЕРГЕЙ. Это уголок счастливого детства. И каждый взрослый с умилением смотрит, как дети растут, дружат, смеются!
ЛАРИСА.   Это район созидателей, уважаемых и достойных людей!
Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, 
ВМЕСТЕ. С праздником, с  Днем независимости России, с Днем Района!!! 


СЕРГЕЙ. Флаги Российской Федерации, Белгородской области и Краснояружского района внести.
проходу вносятся и устанавливаются флаги.


 Без объявления звучит Гимн РФ.
После звучания Гимна пограничники уходят. 
На сцену два парня выносят пюпитр ставят на второй микрофон справа, со (стороны зрителя слева)

СЕРГЕЙ. Каждый год оставляет свой след на облике района. С годами все меняется, меняются люди, и наш район  уверенно шагает вперед, не останавливаясь на достигнутом! Это заслуга, прежде всего людей, которые  живут на нашей земле. Люди разных профессий, разного возраста, разных увлечений делают наш район прекрасным. 

На экране заставка «Почет и слава землякам!»

ЛАРИСА.  Мы горды тем, что в нашем районе есть люди, которым присвоено высокое звание  «Почетный гражданин» - эти люди  прославили нашу малую Родину, внесли большой вклад в развитие района. Мы почитаем их за труд, доброту, сердечность. Памятен наш праздник тем, что список Почетных граждан сегодня пополнится.
ЛАРИСА. Достоянием и гордостью Краснояружского района является Книга Почёта, куда заносятся имена жителей, особо значимых для района своей трудовой и творческой биографией. Благодаря которым, наш район является одним из лучших в области. 

СЕРГЕЙ.  Внимание! Книгу Почёта Краснояружского района  внести.

Звучит фонограмма Президентского марша, на сцену заносится Книга Почёта, одновременно устанавливается подставка для Книги Почёта.
На экране видеозаставка – Книга Почёта.

ЛАРИСА. Мы вновь приглашаем на сцену главу администрации 
Звучит мелодия, на сцену выходят ведущие .
На экране медаль – «Материнская слава»  и семья.

ЛАРИСА. Рождение ребенка – одна из самых важных социальных функций семьи. Быть матерью это нелегкий каждодневный труд. 59 матерей Краснояружского  района награждены медалью «Материнская Слава».

СЕРГЕЙ. Для торжественного вручения медали «Материнская слава Белгородской области»  и проведения церемонии награждения на сцену приглашается первый заместитель руководителя администрации губернатора Белгородской области,  секретарь совета безопасности области Сергей

----------

Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

СЕРГЕЙ. Уважение к труду, профессионализм и ответственность - те основополагающие принципы, без которых невозможно наше успешное движение вперед. Помните, вместе мы – сила, которую не преодолеть никому!
ЛАРИСА.  Мы чествуем тех, кто создает своим трудом стабильную социально-экономическую инфраструктуру района.

СЕРГЕЙ. Для проведения торжественной церемонии вручения Почётных грамот и благодарностей главы на сцену приглашается СЕРГЕЙ. Пусть сбываются ваши лучшие мечты, радуют близкие и друзья, ладится всякое доброе дело, а коллективный труд приносит вам удовлетворение и достаток, делает вашу жизнь достойней и краше!
ЛАРИСА. Пусть все тревоги и ненастья стороной обходят ваш дом и семью, а богатырское здоровье будет неотъемлемой частью! Будьте счастливы!!

 Вокальный ансамбль ДШИ « Льется музыка» (сопровождение видео которое было на соц работника)
 «Рондо в турецком стиле»  вокальный ансамбль «Аквамарин»

Звучит музыка на сцену выходят  ведущие.
На экране заставка цветы и каравай на рушнике.	

ЛАРИСА. Наш район единый, могучий, гостеприимный – протягивает руку дружбы ко всем и раскрывает свои объятия   братским народам и добрым соседям.
СЕРГЕЙ. В праздничный для нас день  мы рады приветствовать дорогих гостей из районов области, соседних областей и ближнего зарубежья.  На сцену приглашается глава администрации Краснояружского района СЕРГЕЙ. МЫ предоставляем слово гостям
__________________________________________________________________
Выступление, поздравление.

ЛАРИСА. Уважаемые гости, мы благодарим вас за участие в нашем празднике, примите от имени Краснояружцев эти цветы. 

Вручение гостям цветов на сцене – хореографический ансамбль «Эксклюзив»

СЕРГЕЙ. Валерий Николаевич, гости, просим вас сфотографироваться на память.

ФОТО.
ЛАРИСА. Приглашаем вас занять ваши места в зрительном зале. Под аплодисменты Краснояружцев.

Промежуточный занавес закрывается. За занавесом устанавливаются пандусы, на которых выстраивается награжденная молодежь.


СЕРГЕЙ. Мой край родной – российская земля
 Все общее у нас как воздух и как свет
 Хоть говорим на разных мы наречьях
 Родные мы, и мы дружны навечно
 И ничего дороже дружбы нет!

Ведущие уходят. 

Екатерина Лавренко «Лето красное»

На экране  заставка «Будущее наше - молодежь!»
Звучит музыка, на сцену выходят ведущие.
Основная заставка «Живи и прославляй наш край Краснояружский!»

ЛАРИСА. Испытывай гордость за людей, прославляющих твою страну. Гордись тем, что ты - гражданин великой многонациональной России!  
СЕРГЕЙ. Верь  в светлое и прекрасное  будущее!
ЛАРИСА. И будут вечно глядеть в небо золотые купола наших храмов!
СЕРГЕЙ. Будут играть свадьбы и будет звучать детский смех!
ЛАРИСА. И каждый день мы будем благодарить Бога уже только за то…
СЕРГЕЙ. …что мы Родились в России!
ВМЕСТЕ. Что мы единое целое!

----------

Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## Zadov_star

День села Грачевка   2012  НАЧАЛО 

На сцене танцевальная группа . в руках у них воздушные шары   с цифрами  5,4,3,2,1
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Внимание! Внимание!  Всех жителей и гостей  нашего села! Готовность номер 1! До начала торжеств    посвященных  148 годовщине  со  дня основания  с. Грачевки  остается 
10,9,8,7
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  6 секунд
ВЕДУЩАЯ:  5  - 4- 3- 2-1  
В РУКАХ ТАНЦОРОВ ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ ЛОПАЮТЬСЯ ШАРИКИ С  ЦИФРАМИ  ОБРАТНОГО ОТСЧЕТА 
ФЕИЕРВЕРК 
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Дорогие  земляки  и гости нашего  села!  Торжества  посвященные дню   села, объявляем  открытыми!
ФАНФАРЫ        ШАРИКИ С ЦИФРАМИ   ВЗМЫВАЮТ ВВЕРХ 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Принимай поздравленья Грачевка,  
Пусть столетья  бегут и года,
Но  своей красотою негромкой 
 Ты по прежнему  так   молода!

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Как река что видна нам из окон
Ты стремишься. ты рвешься  вперёд, 
И  душою открытой, широкой
Ты  похожа на русский народ!

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Твои люди - надежда России, 
Вера, доблесть и слава страны.
Нашей Родине, самой красивой,
как опора, грачевцы  нужны!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Будешь вечно ты нами любима!
Процветай и расти сквозь года. 
Сердцем преданны, неутомимы, 
Мы Грачевка с тобой -   навсегда!
ТАНЕЦ «НЕДЕТСКОЕ ВРЕМЯ «
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Тебе - любимое село мое! Слава! 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Тебе моя Грачевка! Слава!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Малой родине  моей самой лучшей  на свете! Слава!  
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕЙ: Родине где счастливы дети! Слава!
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕГО: Где живет юность! Слава!
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕЙ:   Где правит мудрость! Слава!
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕГО: За труд и горенье! Слава!
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕЙ: За новые поколенья! Слава!
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕГО: Тебе любимое село мое! Слава! 
ГОЛОС ВЕДУЩЕЙ: Тебе моя Грачевка! Слава! Слава!

ДАЛЕЕ: ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК

----------


## Ivica

Пять лет назад отмечали юбилей посёлка. Взяли в Симферопольском Украинском театре профессиональные костюмы, двуколку настоящую с белым конём нашли, провезли Императрицу в окружении казаков и воспроизвели подлинные события примерно так...
225-лет пос.Зуя. Начало праздника. Историческая страничка.

1-й вед.: На юге Украины полуостров
Раскинул крылья к дивным берегам.
Умыт дождями и согретый солнцем,
Он щедро все богатства дарит нам.
И в самом его сердце, не у моря,
Где начинаются лесистые края,
Где сказочные крымские предгорья,
Посёлок есть с названием Зуя!
2-й вед.: Здесь раньше жили скифы и сарматы
И славились уменьем побеждать.
А мы сегодня отмечаем дату,
Нам юбилей, нам 225!
А начиналось всё с Екатерины,
Императрицу край наш поразил.
Истории ту давнюю картину 
Мы в памяти сегодня воскресим.

-Звучит барабанная дробь, фанфары, выход Дворецкого.-
Дворецкий: Его Величество Екатерина II!-барабанная дробь.
-Выход Екатерины—
Екатерина: Какая красота! Какое великолепие! Какая удивительная щедрость благодатных крымских земель! А сие, есть просто райский уголок, мною увиденный! Негоже таким чудным местам простаивать без хозяйской руки и ухода, а посему, повелеваю – быть здесь крымскому поселению! А, ну-ка, приведите ко мне на показ девок молодых да крепких, румяных да пригожих. И парней работящих, землю да труд любящих, дабы зародилась здесь и пошла процветать новая ветвь рода русского, славу Отчизны нашей приумножающая!

--В русских костюмах выходят девушки. Хороводный танец «Выходили красны девицы». На последнем проигрыше выходят ребята. 
1-й: Ох, и славные девушки достаются нам!
2-й: Стройные, как берёзоньки!
3-й: Красивые, как цветущие яблони!
4-й: И петь они мастерицы, и хороводы водить.
5-й: Не даром у нас говорят: «Кто умеет отдыхать, тот умеет и работать».
6-й: А, ну, парни, скидывайте шапки на земь, пришла пора невест выбирать!
7-й: Да которая бы из них не досталась, любая по сердцу придётся.
---Парни скидывают шапки, девушки поднимают их и вслух зачитывают имена первых поселенцев, сразу образуют пары, становятся в сторонке. Екатерина достаёт верительную грамоту, читает:
Екатерина: Светлейший князь (ФИО Головы п/с)! Ваши лета, Ваше имя и заслуги побуждают меня вручить Вам сию верительную грамоту, дабы всё предписанное в ней строжайше соблюдалось! Наделяю Вас всей полнотой власти, которая ни в коем разе не даёт вам превосходства над людьми, а обязывает, в первую очередь, наладить быт и обеспечить достойную жизнь всем поселенцам земли данной. И чтобы дни и ночи Вы проводили в неустанной заботе о процветании родного края, чтобы потомки наши, окромя доброго слова ничего не могли о нас сказати. Да будет так!
---Голова принимает грамоту со словами:
--Ваше Величество! Спешу засвидетельствовать своё почтение и выразить глубочайшую благодарность за доверие. Воля Ваша будет исполнена!
--Екатерина занимает место на троне----
Дворецкий: А сейчас позвольте представить Вам высочайших гостей.
----Идёт поздравительный официальный блок------------

Екатерина: В ознаменование сего замечательного события, слушайте императорский указ – наградить присутствующих здесь гостей юбилейными медалями с памятным знаком-225 лет посёлку Зуя! Прошу вас подойти ко мне.
----под барабанную дробь идёт вручение медалей----------------
Екатерина: Это великий и славный день в жизни крымского посёлка! Пусть же займёт он почётное место в истории государства нашего. Веселитесь же и празднуйте сегодня со всею широтою души своей, и пусть одарит вас счастием родная земля-матушка!
1-й вед.: Уходят в летопись столетья,
Но нам былого не забыть.
Начав отсчёт тысячелетья,
Мы говорим: «Посёлку быть!»
Посёлку быть на радость людям,
Закат с рассветами встречать,
Зуя стояла! Есть! И будет!
И будет дальше процветать! 
(деле согласно рабочего хода сценария)

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## Леди N

коллеги, здравствуйте1 Поступил заказ от солидной организации на празднование 50- летнего юбилея оной. Уже располагаем фото старыми и новыми про людей и рабочие места этой организации. Будем монтировать фильм.....

ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, ЧТО МОЖНО ВЗЯТЬ В КАЧЕСТВЕ МУЗ СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЯ??)) хОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ ЧТО - ТО ТИПА "МОЙ ПУТЬ...НЕ ИЗМЕНИТЬ И Т Д", ОНА ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОША, ЭТА ПЕСНЯ, НО...ДУМАЕТСЯ, ЧТО НУЖНО ПОБОЛЬШЕ "КОЛЛЕКТИВИЗМА"...!!!...МЫ- ГЛАВНАЯ БУКВА АЛФАВИТА!!!

ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ МУЗ ОПЫТОМ И ХОРОШИМИ ПЕСНЯМИ (НАЗВАНИЯМИ). А МОЖЕТ И НЕ ТОЛЬКО))) С П А С И Б О)))

----------


## Натник

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, ЧТО МОЖНО ВЗЯТЬ В КАЧЕСТВЕ МУЗ СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЯ??))


 сразу на ум пришло композиция Свиридова "Время, вперед!".. а потом подумала, что 50 лет, это год создания организации 1964.....а она написана в 1965, в принципе наверное можно и ее, хорошая жизнеутреврждающая, целеустремленная мелодия...можно взять оригинал, а можно и ремикс подобрать...а если есть специалисты, то может сделают трек, чтобы оригинальная версия "набирала ход" в ремиксовую...ну это так идеи.. :Derisive: я не музыкант, поэтому только предлагаю.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, из фильма "Свой среди чужих..." Такая судьбоносно жизненная!!!

----------


## zzolotkoo

спасибо! просто кладезь с золотом!!!!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, миленькие помогите! Какой то творческий тупик! Не могу связать в одно сценарий. Оформление: книга, гле написано "Край наш славен именами" - надо связать и оформление со сценарием. Пытаюсь сделать в русском народном стиле, вроде бы как ходим мы по району, терема красивые стоят, а в них народ трудовой живет. На крылечко мы их приглашаем ну а там каждого по фамилии и награждение проходит. Таким образом 7 номинаций - 7 теремов. Но вот книга никак не вписывается - а надо. Сказку читаю? - но люди реальные на сцене.АААААА - не могу ниточку поймать!!!!!!Вот одно из моих начал - оно СЫРОЕ!!!! - дурь, но может навее вам какую нибудь идею?

ДЕВУШКА: Когда сосед идёт к соседу – это приятное событие.  
                        Когда семья идёт к семье - это торжество. 

ДЕВУШКА: Когда же собираются вместе люди разных поколений  
                        – это праздник. 
                       И мы приветствуем вас на нашем празднике. 

ДЕВУШКА: Наш праздник – большая, невидимая, сказочная книга, составленная из разных страниц, листая которые, мы сможем ближе познакомиться с людьми, живущими рядом с нами и наяву увидеть тех, кто своими именами славит наш край. 

ДЕВУШКА: Сказку мы сейчас расскажем.
   Сказка – ложь, да в ней намек.

ДЕВУШКА: Не расскажем, а покажем.
   Добрым молодцам урок.

ДЕВУШКА: Впрочем, и не сказка это.
   Все в ней правда, господа!

ДЕВУШКА: Вы и сами разберетесь
   Без особого труда!
(звучит сказочная музыка)
ДЕВУШКА: Не потешу я вас пляской, а потешу я вас сказкой.
В тридевятом царстве, в тридесятом государстве, 
на зеленых холмах, средь лугов и дубрав 
стоит град величав.
 На радость всем красуется, Хвойною именуется. 
Терема расписные, маковки золотые, 
хоромы боярские, палаты царские. 
Район то этот не простой
Люд живет в нем золотой.
Край тот славен именами
Впрочем, поглядите сами!

ДЕВУШКА: Вот стоит терем- теремок,
Есть крылечко и порог…
До чего же дом хорош!
Лучше дома не найдёшь.
Молодежь трудовая нас тут встречает
А мы ее дружно все величаем! 


ДЕВУШКА: Молодые- на крылечко
О вас скажем мы словечко.

(на сцену номинантов приглашаю) 

*илии вот другое начало:
*
1 ведущая: Далеко-далёко, в тридевятом царстве, в тридесятом государстве, 
на зеленых холмах, средь лугов и дубрав 
стоит град величав.
 На радость всем красуется, Хвойнинским районом именуется.  

2 ведущая: Прекрасный район! И кто хоть раз побывал в ней, останется пленником навеки.

1 ведущая: Потому что деревья там самые причудливые.

2 ведущая: Холмы - самые высокие.

2 ведущая: Птицы - самые звонкие.
1 ведущая: Терема - самые расписные.
А люд который в них живет – самый трудолюбивый!


(звучит музыка)

1 ведущая: Не пристало добрым молодцам по полатям валяться да на завалинке сидеть.

2 ведущая: А красным девицам семечки лузгать.

1 ведущая: Предлагаем вам отправляться в путь-дороженьку: район Хвойнинский повидать, на людей посмотреть, про жизнь трудовую их узнать да самых лучших почествовать.

Но тут про книгу воообще нет ничего!!!!!!
Помогите!!!!!!

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## Тёка

> про книгу воообще нет ничего!!!!!!





> да самых лучших почествовать.


Может быть занесете в книгу имена лучших -2014 года, как Красная книга)))) что написано пером.....
Или по мотивам "Теремка",кто там в  селе живет....

----------


## Тёка

А я к вам за советом и помощью,не откажите :Blush2: 
И у нас грядет день села.Главы у нас нет,вернее есть ,но он один на 6 сел,потому почти что нет его,а есть специалист,тетенька перед пенсией ( не шевелите меня).Позвонили и спросили вы собираетесь, нет проводить...разговор неприятный состоялся.Суть в том,что всю организацию и ответственность  поручить  Дому культуры.Не слышат или не хотят - объясняем,что праздник организует администрация,мы за культурную часть праздника возьмемся.Мы готовим  и театрализацию,и детскую,и спортивную... этого мало?!
Вопрос в чем. :Blush2:  Должны же быть какие то  положения или распоряжения....Может документ.

----------


## Зарница

а в чем состоит организация и ответственность? По идеи культурная часть праздника - на культуре, а остальное - не ваши проблемы. У нас по крайней мере так.

----------


## Тёка

> организация и ответственность


Подготовка площадки для проведения,заказ детских игровых аттракционов,дискотека,фейерверки,торговля, .....да много чего...по спонсорам пройдитесь,мы же письма напечатаем,что вам трудно...даже данные о  новорожденных сами в ЗАГСе возьмите :Blink: ....Вот я о чем...Кошмарят по полной...
Культурная составляющая не  вызывает никаких вопросов - мы ее готовим

----------


## Зарница

Инна, мы все это делаем сами, и уже давно - привыкли. Вот только по спонсорам не ходим - составляем смету и начальству ее, а они уж решают что проводить а что нет.

----------


## Тёка

> мы все это делаем сами, и уже давно - привыкли


 :Blink: ДА???!
у нас прежний Глава все огр. вопросы брал на себя,вот потому нынешняя ситуевина толкает меня не на праздничничное настрой,а  на высмеивание власть имущих..."История одного города" Салтыкова-Щедрина в тему будет сарказма добавлю это уж точно :Yes4:  Если не договоримся полюбовно или не найдем на них управу....Документик бы какой заиметь :Blush2:

----------


## Зарница

может быть составить план вашей работы в этот день и дать на утверждение Главе? Утвердит - все, ваше дело за малым - проводить то, к чему готовитесь. Будут наезды - у вас утвержденный план без комментарие главы.

----------


## Рамоновна

7 теремов = 7 глав книги или сказов... Сказ первый- про молодежь... Сказ второй- про...  и т.д.


Открытие-
... мы закончим наш пролог, начинаем первый сказ!

Финал-
...Вот последняя страница....

----------


## Зарница

Ир, ты в стихах сильна, я знаю :Aga: Помоги номинацию преподнести "Забота о людях - мое ремесло".Типа: район наш трудом славится, и люди все работящие а вот в этом тереме расписном живут те у кого забота о людях это их ремесло...какой час уже сижу - ничего выдумать не могу...

----------


## Ivica

> номинацию преподнести "Забота о людях - мое ремесло".Типа: район наш трудом славится, и люди все работящие а вот в этом тереме расписном живут те у кого забота о людях это их ремесло.


Можно предложить свой вариант? Вдруг пригодится....
И над эти теремом солнышко взошло,
Есть у нас особое в районе ремесло.
И хоть славен Хвойнинский был всегда трудом,
Забота счас о людях стала ремеслом!
Это сразу, чт пришло на ум, если б знать все 7 номинаций можно все в одном стиле написать, как бы каждая следующая продолжает начатый сказ. А русский фольклор-это всегда выигрышный вариант.

----------


## Зарница

ух ты, спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!! Выручили!!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
А номинации у нас такие: Руководитель года., Его величество - труженик., Семейная династия., За преданность профессии.,Коллектив - это сила., Трудовая молодежь.
вот мои переделки: ДЕВУШКА: Вот стоит терем- теремок,
Есть крылечко и порог…
До чего же дом хорош!
Лучше дома не найдёшь.
А жильцы как на подбор,
 Все красавцы удалые,
 Труженики молодые.

Молодежь трудовая нас тут встречает
А мы ее дружно все величаем! 
ДЕВУШКА: Молодые- на крылечко
О вас скажем мы словечко.
 ,,,,,. 
Снова в путь дорожку собираемся
 По любимому району прогуляемся
 В районе Хвойнинском все люди справные
 А места вокруг, ох и славные!
Речка Песь бурлит перекатами.
 Терема стоят да с палатами
ДЕВУШКА: Вот терем, красоты неописуемой!
Над крыльцом стоит шатер – на столбцах витой узор

 А на маковке шатра, петушок из серебра

 Золотые купола украшают крыши, 

 А за ними башенки всех на свете выше

 А на башне бьют часы все невиданной красы, 

 Арки и подзоры – яркие узоры, ставенки резные, 

 Окна расписные. 

 В этом тереме чудесном никому не будет тесно, 

 Собирает теремок всех друзей на огонек.
вот и к нам распростерла свои объятия 
 нас встречает «СЕМЕЙНАЯ ДИНАСТИЯ» 


ДЕВУШКА: На крылечко выходите, да всю семью свою зовите. В сей же миг, и в тот же час, Мы про вас начнем наш сказ
,,,,,, 
Родимую сторонку мы величаем
Да по земле по Хвойнинской  гулять мы продолжаем.

Что за славный теремок!
 Ах, какое чудо!
 Он не низок, не высок,
 Рядышком запруда!
 Из трубы дымок идет.
 Дверь для нас открыта!
 А кто в тереме живет,
 Ждут нашего визита!
ДЕВУШКА: 
Ну, да что мы говорим
Мы их на сцену пригласим 
ДЕВУШКА: Про работу их скажем 
что есть и что было
Итак, номинация 
«КОЛЛЕТИВ – ЭТО СИЛА»


ДЕВУШКА: Встречайте, сейчас расчудесным и дружным парадом
К нам на крыльцо выйдет бригада
,,,,
ДЕВУШКА: Наше гулянье еще не кончается
                       А дальше продолжается.
Вдоль по улице идем
Народом мы любуемся
Мимо чуда не пройдем
А враз и остановимся.

И что мы видим? Чудеса! 
 Ну, хоромы, ну, краса! 
 Этот терем, словно сказка 
 Лучше всякого дворца! 
А в этом тереме с башенками да галереями живут те, кто все на свете умеют. 
Тружениками их всех зовут. 
Для добрых дел они тут как тут!
Встречайте, «Его величество – труженик!»
ДЕВУШКА: выходите, не стесняйтесь
 к нам на сцену поднимайтесь

ДЕВУШКА: Потрудились вы на славу

ДЕВУШКА: Чествуем мы вас по праву

ДЕВУШКА: Смело вы вперед вступайте и подарки получайте
(награждение)
,,,,
ДЕВУШКА: Раз петух прокукарекал,
Значит время продолжать
Нам сказание о людях:
Будем труд мы величать!

Что мы видим? Чудеса! 

 Ну, хоромы, ну, краса! 

 Этот терем, правда, люди- 

 Лучше всякого дворца! 
ДЕВУШКА: В этом тереме живет
Дружный Хвойнинский народ

ДЕВУШКА: Сеют хлеб, детей растят
Дело доброе творят.

ДЕВУШКА: Работают уж много лет
Их преданней на свете нет!

ДЕВУШКА: За преданность профессии мы их величаем
Заслуженными наградами мы их награждаем.


ДЕВУШКА: Выходите к нам, не стесняйтесь,
А вы зрители, в ладоши хлопайте да улыбайтесь!
,,,, 
ДЕВУШКА: В районе нашем терем есть
Что не можно глаз отвесть.

ДЕВУШКА: Терем это не простой
Терем этот золотой
ДЕВУШКА: Там живут всем свет даря  
День и ночь в труде горя

ДЕВУШКА: Выходцы из простого народа  - 
Ну конечно же, … 

ВМЕСТЕ: РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ ГОДА!

ДЕВУШКА: Будем дружно вас встречать и подарки вам вручать.

ДЕВУШКА: Мы все хлопаем в ладоши нашим умным и хорошим
,,,, 

На руководителей не нравится - маловато что то, но и придумать больше ничего не могу. Может стоит что то переделать?

----------

маринатокарь (12.01.2018)

----------


## Тёка

Девченочки,оказывается  я зря сэмоционировала :Blush2: ...Выслушали нас, все ,что нами было предложено заставили администрацию думать, анализировать..Всё идет по-плану, по нашему плану..но приятно, пусть маленькая, но победа....и  в собственных глазах и глазах коллег я подросла!  Бонус даже  от встречи - обещали нам усилитель новый подарить :Tender: .....Тьфу,тьфу,тьфу,чтоб не сглазить.....Теперь и настроение праздничное. Чего и вам всем желаю.... :Yahoo:

----------


## VanDerMade

Спасибо! Для сценария Дня рождения села взяла в этой теме идеи с цветами:
1. Выбрать символ праздника. Но у меня голосуют не в газете, а в Инете.
2. Всех, представленных к награждению, ассоциируем с цветами. У меня: почётные гости - розы, спонсоры - незабудки, культработники - огоньки, новорождённые - звонкие колокольчики, пенсионеры-юбиляры - бессмертники, артисты - плетут венок из песен (аменины аккурат в канун Ивана Купалы у нас состоятся)))....
Получилась программа "Букет для именинника". Надеюсь, что понравится зрителям.

Стихи-приглашение (написала для своих групп в соц.сетях + к ним картинка-приглашение с местом, датой, временем праздника)

_Отдохни от огорода, скинь свои галоши
И на праздник собирайся, гость ты наш, хороший!

День рождения села! Всей нарядною гурьбой
К  имениннику нагрянем, как «подарки», само-собой.
А именинник будет счастлив, увидеть ВСЕХ  иль даже часть их.
Кричит: «В шестой июльский день – приходи, кому не лень!»

Так приходите сами, с супругами, с друзьями
На весёлый день рождения – развлечься, погулять.
Зовём родных из Бийска, до нас ведь очень близко,
А праздника такого им в Бийске не видать!

На день рождения, смело, с собой берите деток!
Им праздник не наскучит, не будут вам мешать.
Мелки, шары и пузыри – всё для нашей детворы.
Отдельная площадка. Им будет, где играть!

Сто грамот и дипломов, сюрпризов и подарков.
И многих мы успеем поздравить, наградить.
А уж для именинника букет цветочков летних, 
С родной красивой клумбы, не забудь ТЫ прихватить!_

----------

ДмитрийАлекс (03.09.2020), маринатокарь (30.07.2016)

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Нам через месяц 90 лет. Району) Поделитесь, пожалуйста, фишечками какими-нибудь. Да, конечно, будет Город Мастеров или улица Мастеровая, или что-то в этом роде. Да будет детская площадка. Отдельно будет торжественаая наградная часть  в РДК. Но хочется чего-то такого эдакого) Сама не знаю чего))) Интересные идеи с цветами у Ирины,  с Сарафанным летом в Бердске... А еще?..Ну, пожалуйста, направьте мысли в креативное русло)

----------


## Irenka-da

> Девочки-мальчики! Нам через месяц 90 лет. Району) Поделитесь, пожалуйста, фишечками какими-нибудь. Да, конечно, будет Город Мастеров или улица Мастеровая, или что-то в этом роде. Да будет детская площадка. Отдельно будет торжественаая наградная часть  в РДК. Но хочется чего-то такого эдакого) Сама не знаю чего))) Интересные идеи с цветами у Ирины,  с Сарафанным летом в Бердске... А еще?..Ну, пожалуйста, направьте мысли в креативное русло)


Трудно удивлять зрителя, работая годами в одном и том же месте... да и сам зритель становиться "привередливее", "изощрёнее" что-ли... У нас так есть деньги можно и задуматься о креативе, а если денег нет!!! А денег не бывает даааааааааааавно!. вот замечательно у нас проходит библиотечный балаганчик: оформляем болшую палатку, ставим столы, стулья, устанавливаются ноутбуки (2-4 шт) и пошла работа по привлечению детей (в основном) в мир книги. проводятся разные викторины, разгадываются кроссворды, но все это с помощью комп техники, применяем широко поэтические флэшмобы, запускаем буккроссинги. это что касается балагана. Большой популярностью пользуется площадка "свободного микрофона", особенности придают вариативность с передачей "Голос". Еще запускаем какой либо конкурс, а голосование в интерактиве СМИ, итоги на празднике. Конкурс ползунов - отдельный повод юным мамам и папам похвастаться чадом. Если есть знаменитое блюдо района или сельско-хозяйственный продукт - создавайте на празднике самый большое или необычное, ну где то в этом ключе... уголок "Назад в прошлое" где можно надеть ту или иную деталь одежды прошлых лет и ФОТОГРАФИРОВАТЬСЯ.... как то так... или уже поздно?

Ух ты, сразу и не заметила срок обращения, опаздала...

----------


## Айшет

Спасибо!

----------


## Айшет

Классные стихи-приглашения! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## вокся

> Ух ты, сразу и не заметила срок обращения, опаздала...


Пригодится еще кому-то) Спасибо)
Немного отойду от праздника, напишу как все прошло у нас) Мысли еще не в куче.

----------


## Irisska

Коллеги, подскажите мне, неразумной, примеры художественных приемов, объединяющих эпизоды в сценарии ко дню города. Предполагается театрализованное представление на площади. Я понимаю, что необходимо знать фактический материал, но я прошу вас поделиться примерами из своего опыта.

----------


## areshek

> Коллеги! огромное спасибо всем кто ответил, такая дискуссия получилась! Я конечно тоже не отказываюсь вести кружки, иначе в нашей работе нельзя, но ДИ это утвержденный документ, и прописывать там то что не входит в обязанности работника по моему нельзя.


Должностная инструкция  является локальным нормативно- правовым актом, соответственно утверждает руководителем учреждения. Основой для разработки должностной инструкции является ЕКС - единый квалификационный справочник.

----------


## Толстячок

Попробуйте начать с клубов по интересу, если руководитель грамотно построит работу, привлечет в клуб много участников, и работа будет приносить максимум пользы, тогда вы можете идти к начальству и выбивать такому руководителю статус кружка с оплатой. А клубы можно организовать разных направлений.

----------


## v_irina

*Коллеги, выручайте!!!*

готовлю колонну от нашего поселения для участия в параде, посвященном Дню района. Сначала задачу поставили - сделать так, чтобы было "вау". Придумали. И даже дали денег  :Tender: 

а вот теперь сказали, убрать всю бутафорию...но чтобы было "вау". Как?? Все члены делегации у нас будут в сером или черном пальто. Мы им заказываем шарфы в нашем "северном стиле". Чем украсить колонну? Кроме шаров и флажков на ум вообще ничего не идет. Прошерстила инет...тщетно. Либо густо - либо пусто.

----------


## Сергей Ст

Здравствуйте, подскажите песни о городе, в которых не упоминается название города.
Нужны для торжественного собрания посвященного Дню города.
Например, "С днем рождения, город" Сюткин
"Этот город самый лучший город на земле" Браво

----------


## v_irina

> Здравствуйте, подскажите песни о городе, в которых не упоминается название города.
> Нужны для торжественного собрания посвященного Дню города.
> Например, "С днем рождения, город" Сюткин
> "Этот город самый лучший город на земле" Браво


Ренат Ибрагимов "Наш город"

Прекрасны осень и зима, и лето 
И мы с тобой благодарим за это 
Весну, в которой было столько света 
Что рассказать не хватит слов 

Она пришла, когда нам было грустно 
И зазвенело соловьями утро 
Она навек нам подарила чудо 
Такое чудо, как любовь 

Мне хорошо с тобой 
Идти всегда везде одной тропой 
И в снегопад и в дождик проливной 
Деля на свете всё - неудачи и удачи 
Счастлив тот 
Кто в это чудо из чудес живет 
Кто, может, став уже давно седым 
Остаться вечно молодым 

Мы любим наш с тобою старый город 
Который вечно и красив и молод 
Не потому ли он еще нам дорог 
Что здесь мы встретились с тобой? 

Пусть будет он всегда как солнце светел 
Пусть в нем всегда растут сады и дети 
Пусть каждый здесь однажды в жизни встретит 
Весну, как лучший праздник свой!

----------


## zzolotkoo

У нас надвигается день Деревни тема "Соседи" конкурсы между улицами-командами хотим сделать сделать. Сижу ломаю голову какие интересные конкурсы провести. на 7 команд. Подскажите чем можете?

----------


## Рамоновна

*zzolotkoo*, 

викторина по садоводству, 
кулинарный конкурс-домашнее задание,
конкурс мастеров=сбить что-нибудь из гвоздей и брусов, 
конкурс рукоделия, 
домашние секреты=как избавиться от накипи, как отстирать следы травы, чем удобрять клубнику, что делать, чтобы не чернели помидоры...,
варианты украшения приусадебного участка, 
конкурс ноу-хау (как сделать рукомойник в огороде из пластиковой бутылки), 
демонстрация реликвий и рассказ о них, 
урожай- у кого что созрело и поспело, 
у кого вкуснее молоко-мясо и больше яйца
детский конкурс=юные помощники

 :Grin: ......хватит?

----------

Толстячок (01.08.2016)

----------


## IEvanescence1

Здравствуйте! И снова я с надеждой на ваш мудрый совет. Уже всю голову сломала, интернет перерыскала... 4 июля День села. На мою ответственность легла игровая площадка для детишек и подростков. Ведущие найдены, реквизит и игры подобраны. Осталось, на мой взгляд, самое сложное - оформление этой площадки. Денег на изыски у нашего клуба, понятное дело, нет. Из "цивилизации" есть только баннеры, такие, к примеру, как "Молодецкие потехи" и "Девичьи забавы". Но они вряд ли прокатят...площадка-то детская. Праздник будет проходит на поле, покрытие - трава. Может, у кого-то есть опыт таких "оформлялок"? Посмотрела по разделам, подобного не нашла.

----------


## Рамоновна

*IEvanescence1*, мы часто используем флажную ленту - уже второй комплект сшили- первый износился

посмотрите  https://yandex.ru/images/search?text=флажная%20лента

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! У нас грядет День города и района...Его решили связать с Годом культуры и дали нам задание оформить свои территории (т.е. подворья) по какому-нибудь произведению, и не просто оформить, а разыграть картинку из него. То есть  все должно соответствовать - эпоха - оформление -герои-костюмы и пр. К тому же надо будет ввести интерактивно в разыгрываемый кусок гостей (начальство, будь оно не ладно). У меня ступор, какое произведение можно взять, чтоб особо не заморачиваться с оформление и костюмами, это же деньги!!! а давать их никто не будет.  :No2:  У меня только 2 варианта - какая-нибудь русская народная сказка с наименьшим числом героев и "Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки" (просто костюмы украинские есть). Посоветуйте что-нибудь пожалуйста!!! А может у кого то есть инсценировки по произведениям русской литературы.Буду очень признательна! :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Годом культуры


надеюсь, что все-таки *литературы*?





> какая-нибудь русская народная сказка


самая благодатная тема! можно даже взять несколько сказок! бабка с дедом из-под курочки рябы яйцами угощают, кто-то молодильными яблоками кормит, емеля щукой, и т.д, на дерево сказок можно викторину повесить (вопросы на листочках), и вообще - есть же в сказках *скатерть-самобранка!!!*

----------

Толстячок (01.08.2016)

----------


## Натник

> что все-таки литературы?


ой, точно!!! зарапортовалась!!!! :Taunt: 




> бабка с дедом из-под курочки рябы яйцами угощают, кто-то молодильными яблоками кормит, емеля щукой, и т.д, на дерево сказок можно викторину повесить (вопросы на листочках), и вообще - есть же в сказках скатерть-самобранка!!!


 точно!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое, Ирина Викторовна, за идею!!!! :Tender:  остается придумать, как само сказочное подворье оформить :Yes4:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Спасибо большое, Ирина Викторовна, за идею!!!!


 Идея шикарная. В сентябре на Дне города воспользуемся ей. СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 
*Алла и Александр*, я делала подборку фотоидей (как что оформить-например, красочных совят- посадить на дерево, а так как они символ мудрости-на обратной стороне вопросы написать и т.п.)) из интернета на тему "САД-СКАЗКА" - собираемся осенью оформлять площадку. там есть и текстовой файл с набросками (сырыми-сырыми) берите на заметку https://yadi.sk/d/JTO-k_hihoktr
может что и вам пригодится  :Grin:

----------


## Зарница

Можно еще поставить фотостенд с изображением героя из сказки (с "вырезанной" головой)- у нас это хорошо народом воспринимается, народ фотографируется сам на свои фотоаппараты.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, подскажите...У меня тоже грядет день поселка, день района...и есть задумка сам сценарий концерта провести в стиле путешествия по библиотеке или по книгам (что то в этом плане), где например каждая книжка о ком нибудь рассказывает- о почетных жителях, о свадьбах- сюда можно и молодоженов и серебрянных и золотых юбиляров вставить, лучшее предприятие - книга ...незнаю о чем...Ну что то и как то так. Ни у кого ничего нет в плане материалов или идей? Поделитесь...

----------


## Натник

> Можно еще поставить фотостенд с изображением героя из сказки (с "вырезанной" головой)


можно, но как его сделать? художников у нас в деревне нет..

----------


## Зарница

Наташ,нарисовать такой стенд может любой, кто более менее может держать кисточку в руках. Просто картинки для таких стендов надо взять попроще. Есть детские книжки где картинки очень легкие-увеличить и срисовать. Или можно нарисовать крупных смешариков и дети просто будут фотографироваться на их фоне.  А еще можно,это сейчас мне в голову пришло-надо раскрутить мысль,можно живые картинки сделать. Ну например три богатыря:2человека одеть своих людей а третий будет любой желающий.  Предложить ему костюм или деталь костюма и скопировать известную картину. Ну что то в этом плане-надо подумать.

----------


## Та Ти

> Наташ,нарисовать такой стенд может любой, кто более менее может держать кисточку в руках. Просто картинки для таких стендов надо взять попроще. Есть детские книжки где картинки очень легкие-увеличить и срисовать. Или можно нарисовать крупных смешариков и дети просто будут фотографироваться на их фоне.  А еще можно,это сейчас мне в голову пришло-надо раскрутить мысль,можно живые картинки сделать. Ну например три богатыря:2человека одеть своих людей а третий будет любой желающий.  Предложить ему костюм или деталь костюма и скопировать известную картину. Ну что то в этом плане-надо подумать.


А может заказать баннер,  на нем вверху дату рождения поселка, от нее вниз в виде кинопленки важные события, а внизу настоящую дату. А уж художники пусть вам сами все разложат и напечатают

----------


## Рамоновна

> можно, но как его сделать? художников у нас в деревне нет..


Мы на Новый год делали на баннере такую ТАНТАМАРЕСКУ, и натягивали на раму из брусов

----------


## Натник

> Мы на Новый год делали на баннере такую ТАНТАМАРЕСКУ, и натягивали на раму из брусов


о, точно!!! у меня и стенды подходящие есть!!!Спасибо , коллеги!!! :Tender:  Ирина Викторовна, одно уточнение - отверстие для лица потом уже сами вырезали?

----------


## Натник

> и вообще - есть же в сказках скатерть-самобранка!!!


 есть! и Закатить пир на вес мир!!  ( глава наш в шоке)) Девочки у меня еще один вопрос, если делать (закажу банер) тантамареску, посоветуйте, кого из сказочных геров (из русских народных сказок) выбрать? так чтоб и герой легко узнаваем и картинка была яркая и красочная)

----------


## Рамоновна

> отверстие для лица потом уже сами вырезали?


сами, и по краю с обратной стороны проклеили малярной лентой для прочности

----------


## Та Ти

> есть! и Закатить пир на вес мир!!  ( глава наш в шоке)) Девочки у меня еще один вопрос, если делать (закажу банер) тантамареску, посоветуйте, кого из сказочных геров (из русских народных сказок) выбрать? так чтоб и герой легко узнаваем и картинка была яркая и красочная)


Баба Яга, соловей - разбойник, Емеля, Горный, Василиса), Курочка, колобок), если есть ферма-ховрошечка с коровой, если пруд-дед с золотой рыбкой)))

----------


## Рамоновна

Готовлю сразу два 400-летия села - АЙДАРОВО и ЧЕРТОВИЦЫ (спасибо Дозорной книге 1615 года....) Оба села - в нашем поселении, но там нет ДК  :Tu: 

Один сценарий уже готов, он здесь в НОВИНКАХ http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче.../юбилеи/
*Идея*: поэт приезжает в село, чтобы написать о нем поэму, о селе ему рассказывают Барыня-Айдарыня (по названию села) и Дёмушка (мальчик, в честь первопоселенца Демьяна)

а это- полиграфия и сувенирка

[IMG][/IMG]

ЭМБЛЕМА



ГРАМОТА С ГЕРБОМ ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ



БЛОКНОТ



ЗНАЧКИ



ПАКЕТ




плюс еще Книга о поселении, народная кукла и диск с фильмом.

----------

Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## Натник

> а это- полиграфия и сувенирка


а где печатать будете блокноты, пакеты?

----------


## Рамоновна

в воронежской фирме-сотрудничаем много лет, цены приемлемые. например, значок стоит 38 рублей

----------


## ЗАНЯТАЯ

Большое спасибо за идейку :Yahoo:  :Tender: .

----------


## Натник

> в воронежской фирме-сотрудничаем много лет, цены приемлемые.


дайте ссылку на сайт, пожалуйста))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, http://www.istok.comch.ru но сайт у них пока не полный-в разработке, 
лучше писать на эл.почту  
s_omk@mail.ru мы общаемся по почте, а к ним уже только за товаром приезжаем.
мы у них не только мелкую сувенирку заказывем, но и книги, подарочные фотобуклеты, и т.п.

----------

маринатокарь (30.07.2016)

----------


## владвиктор

Сценарий День города проводили в прошлом году. https://yadi.sk/i/EmIk7bSMi2dqd

----------

BimBoom (15.02.2017), tato4ka (31.08.2016), VITA786 (01.08.2016), zizi (09.07.2019), Леди N (13.09.2016), Марго27 (13.08.2019), маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Моняша (04.07.2016), Толстячок (01.02.2016), Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## владвиктор

Еще https://yadi.sk/i/ke_70wKqi2eKS

----------

Зарница (01.02.2016), Марго27 (13.08.2019), маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Моняша (04.07.2016), муриково (07.05.2017), Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## владвиктор

Друзья, кто знает кричалки на день города? Очень нужно!!!

----------

zizi (09.07.2019), Зарница (01.02.2016)

----------


## samur22

День маленького поселка городского типа, который я проводила, что-то частично брала в ваших сценариях.

С Ц Е Н А Р И Й
Дня поселка 

Звучат фанфары 
Вед1: Здравствуйте, люди добрые!

Вед2: Наш поклон гостям и хозяевам поселка _____________.

Вед1: В нашем царстве, в нашем государстве, а именно в том, в котором мы живем, как на бороне, верст за двести да в стороне стоит на двух берегах деревня, народ там веселый, задорный, песни любит петь да плясать.

Вед2: А коль праздник ожидается, так собирается на площади народ честной с двух берегов. Добро пожаловать гости дорогие! Эх, хорошему делу хорошее начало.

Ягодников Илья и Соколова Ангелина песня «Чистые Боры»

Муз номер «Чистые Боры»

Вед1. 
Малая Родина или большая- все это Родина, как ни зови.
Силу дает и надежду внушает, боль утоляет и учит любви.
Малая родина или большая, - все это Родина только одна.
В миг, когда рушится все и ветшает, только и держит на свете она..

Вед2. 
Я знаю, есть большие города,
Где оживленно жизнь ведет круженье.
Но где бы ни был отдаю всегда 
Поселку я родному предпочтенье.

Вед1. 
И наш поселок – небольшой, неброский 
Мне не забыть, куда не денусь я …
Бегут года. Как со свечки капли воска,
Все это- жизнь, история моя..
Край родной, дорогая земля!

Вед2: И прежде чем праздник начать, извольте слово молвить.

Вед1: А слово первое – главе администрации Поселка Чистые Боры Ширяеву Сергею Витальевичу.

Вед2: .......................  мы на сцену вас приглашаем, с честью, лестью вас принимаем. Выходи на люд честной, да славь землю Чистоборскую.

ВЕД1. Уважаемый ......................, вы хозяин нашего поселка, по праву вам и первое слово говорить, праздник открывать и с праздником поздравлять.
(выступление главы)
( Глава открывает праздник, звучат фанфары.)
ВЕД2.Как у нас сегодня в праздник собралось много гостей. Поназвали мы гостей изо всех то волостей

Вед1: Да не с дальней то дороженьки,
Да с соседней то сторонушки
Знатны гости к нам приехали.

Вед2: Вы скажите слово доброе
Слово доброе, да желанное.
(Звучит мелодия, голос ведущих)

(По очереди ведущие представляют гостей.)
ГОСТИ.
Депутат областной думы

Заместитель главы администрации 

Директору филиала ОАО «Концерна Росэнергоатом"

ВЕД1 А это что за добрый молодец сидит, да в нашу
сторону глядит?

Вед2: Статен, он, умен, красив
И речист, и говорлив
Как войдет сейчас он в раж
Будет праздник славить наш.

ВЕД1: Слово предоставляется депутату областной думы 

Награждение 
Благодарственным письмом областной думы  награждается директор  

Благодарственным письмом областной думы  награждается
электромантажник по сетевым сетям и электромонтажному оборудованию 


Вед2: Ты хорошая боярыня
Хорошо наряженная,
В большое место посаженная.
Вед2: _______________!
Слышишь ли, мы тебе песню поем, тебя величаем.
По имени называем, к нам сюда выкликаем.
Вед1: У ней взоры то веселые, а походка то дворянская, речи деликатные.
Вед2: К нам на сцену пойдет – словно павушка плывет.
Речь взговорит – лебедушкой

ВЕД1: Слово предоставляется
ВЕД2: Просим почетных гостей занятьсвои места.

Вед1: Эх, ты матушка Россея!
Сосны, будто свечи.
Тонет в водах реки Тебзы
Солнышко под вечер.

Вед2:
Тебза река с поселком вместе
Как Иван да Марья
Гей, Россия, слушай песни…
Песни и сказанья!

Вед1: Ведомо вам аль неведомо, пожаловали  к нам гости дорогие,
из нашей области знатной, да района Буйского.


Вед2: Глянь, поют, хороводятся,
Публику заводить готовятся!
Эй, честные господа,
К нам причаливай сюда!

ВМЕСТЕ – Встречайте для вас поет Лидия Торопова «Желаю»

Вед1: И у людей, и у города, района и поселка бывает День Рождения!
И это ли, мои друзья, не повод для веселья?

Вед2: Так будем веселиться мы, посёлок свой поздравляем!
Вниманье! Улыбнитесь все! Итак, МЫ НАЧИНАЕМ!
(фон народный)

Вед1: Сказку мы сейчас расскажем.
Сказка – ложь, да в ней намек.

Вед2: Не расскажем, а покажем.
Добрым молодцам урок.

Вед1: Впрочем, и не сказка это.
Все в ней правда, господа!

Вед2: Вы и сами разберетесь
Без особого труда!
Звучит музыка славянская.

Вед1: Негде, в тридевятом царстве,
В Костромском государстве,
Чистые Боры там есть,
Что нельзя и глаз отвесть.

Вед2: он богат и теремами
И чудесными садами.
И дарит ему свой свет
Солнце красное, тьмы нет.

Вед1: Устремили вверх скорей
Купола его церквей.
И звенит по всей округе
Звон малиновый, а вьюги
Не пугают там народ.

Вед2: День-деньской в любви и чести
Жизнь бурлит. И люди вместе
Чтут традиции веков
Для потомков-земляков.

Вед1: Здесь преданья старины
Как шедевры сохранены
В песнях дивных, плясках шумных
Да частушках остроумных

Вед2: И в широких хороводах
В творчестве всего народа.

Мария Шулудько «Первое Слово»

ВЕД 1.дорогие жители а давайте вспомнить с чего все начиналось.
Как говорится, физика – это жизнь. Ведь все процессы, окружающие нас, так или иначе, связаны с законами физики. А люди, которые решают связать свою жизнь с физикой, отдаются ей полностью и без остатка. Поэтому в России официально существует такой профессиональный праздник, как День работников атомной промышленности, а в этом году 28 июня, как известно большой праздник – исполняется 60 лет со дня пуска первой атомной электростанции. 

 Слово для поздравления  предоставляется директору филиала ОАО «Концерна Росэнергоатома» 


Пакутин Артем «А море мио».

ВЕД 2.
 Наш поселок городского типа с красивым названием – Чистые Боры, тоже имеет непосредственное отношение к атомной электростанции и  начал строиться в 1980 году, когда было принято решение о строительстве атомной электростанции.  
ВЕД1
Проектирование и строительство поселка осуществлялось градостроительным комплексом с полным инженерным обеспечением, заказчик Дирекция Костромской АЭС. 
ВЕД2
 Планировалось, что в Борах будут жить атомщики, строители и эксплуатационники. Тысячи людей высококвалифицированных кадров стали сюда съезжаться, чтобы строить атомную и новую жизнь на благо всех жителей нашего региона
ВЕД1:
Поселок Чистые Боры .Его не увидишь на карте мира, но оно так много значит для нас. Мы здесь живем, трудимся, справляем свадьбы, держим на руках своих первенцев, затем ведем их за руку в школу, а там внуки, правнуки. Такова жизнь .

Муз номер. Лина Соколова «Родимый дом»

ВЕД 2.
 Есть такая народная мудрость «Где родился, там и пригодился»….Среди испытаний и трудов человек всегда обретал малую родину, которая нужна ему. И которой необходим он сам… своим талантом, своими делами, поступками, мыслями.

ВЕД 1.
 Как часто мы произносим в жизни фразу « Мой дом – мой поселок». В этих словах таится любовь к своей малой родине, где родился и вырос, где начал свою трудовую деятельность… Для многих наш поселок стал родным и близким ,и может быть и все мы не изменим своей малой родине и будем жить и работать здесь, справлять свадьбы и воспитывать детей…. 

Торопова Лидия «Любимый мой»

ЛУЧШИЙ ДОМ, улица, микрорайон.
Ведущая1: В сказке нашей не дома
А дворцы да терема
Всем соседям загляденье.

Ведущая2: Уж ходили мы, да по дворикам тесововым

Ведущая1: Да искали мы господинова двора.

Ведущая2: У его двора – все шелкова трава

Ведущая1: У его то двора – кованный тын,

Ведущая2: Ворота у него дощатые

Ведущая1: И дороженька то мощеная.

Ведущая2: А хозяева в дому, господа в терему

Ведущая1: Хозяйки в дому – госпожи в высоком

Ведущая2: Благоденствуйте хозяева на многие лета!



Ведущая1: Здесь всем утеха есть: и кто мал, и кто удал!
Есть где силу молодецкую потешить, да в игры народные поиграть.
Детушки малые резвятся
Матушки родные на них не нарадуются.
Улица на улицу сходятся в честном поединке спортивном, да необычном.

Ведущая2: А где это Благодать то такая?

Ведущая1: Да уж не в заповедном краю
На земле, а не в раю
В нашем милом то краю.

Ведущая2: И кто же эти добрые кудесники
Кто свой труд вложил всем на доброе здоровье, да на радость?

Ведущая1: А сейчас и увидишь.
А ну – ка представители этих улиц покажитесь всему люду честному.(кто кого перекречит).
Ведущая2: И ко всему сказанному хочется добавить
Пусть приходит в ваш дом
Счастья чистого свет
Пусть всегда будет в нем
Радость мир и совет.

Ведущая1: Чтоб веселье не угасло
Чтобы вам не заскучать

Ведущая2: Приглашаем мы артистов
Песни петь и танцевать.
Квартет Раздолье

ЛУЧШИЙ ПРИУСАДЕБНЫЙ УЧАСТОК.
Ведущая1: мы продолжаем награждение
и принимает в нем участие
Прохожим всем на удивление
Лучший приусадебный участок

Ведущая2: Да на одних из улиц .
Есть усадьбы разные
С теремами высокими и низкими
Резными и белокаменными.
Огород золотой! Цветник в нем цветик к цветику

Ведущая1: Огород не огород
Просто диво берет!
Выходи на народ.

Ведущая2: Вы хозяева – грядочки то сажали, пашеньку пахали
Каждую горсточку земли – в рученьках держали.

Ведущая1: Урожай богатый у вас уродится
Весь окрестный люд удивился.

Ведущая2: Примите поклон наш низкий, за любовь вашу к земле – матушке.
(На место)
Ведущая1: А что честной народ приуныл?

Ведущая2: Али праздник не мил?

Ведущая1: Кто весел, а кто и голову повесил.

Ведущая2: А ну, встряхнись?

Ведущая1: На наших артистов подивись.
Квартет Раздолье «

ЛУЧШЕЕ ПОДВОРЬЕ.
Ведущая2: Дома ,участки ,предприятья, микрорайоны всех не счесть.
Но есть и личные подворья, и кому похвастаться чем есть.

Ведущая1: Ох, и красив наш поселок

Ведущая2: А богат то как! Петушки – поют,

Ведущая1: курочки – кудахчут,

Ведущая2: уточки – крякают,

Ведущая1: гусята – га-гочат,

Ведущая2: И все на одном подворье у

Занимается  подсобным хозяйством давно, но маленьким его подворье не назовёшь, ведь в её хозяйстве дружно уживаются вместе телята, куры, цыплята, и даже коза.
Просим вас к нам на сцену.
Награждаем вас благодарностью главы администрации. 

Ведущая1: Ваши уточки с утра-
Кря – кря- кря! Кря – кря- кря!

Ведущая2: Ваши гуси у пруда –
Га-га-га! Га-га-га!

Ведущая1: А уж Петя-петушок
Ранним – рано поутру
Вам поет ку-ка-ре-ку!

Ведущая2: Пусть и дальше живет и процветает ваше подворье,
вам на гордость, честному люду на удивление.

Ведущая1: Пусть жизненный путь ваш
Не будет тернист.
От тысяч улыбок
Пусть будет искрист.

Ведущая2: Пусть беды ваш дом
Обойдут стороной,
На сердце пусть будет
Любовь и покой.
(На место)

Ведущая1: Эй, гармонисты и ложкари,
Танцоры и плясуны,
Весь народ давно уж ждет,
Становитесь в хоровод.
Ведущая2: Шире, шире круг, каблучков раздайся стук.
Подбодрим певцов тут наших,
Пусть они резвее спляшут.
Встречайте квартет «Раздолье» 

ЛУДШЕЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ МАЛОГО БИЗНЕСА.
Ведущая2: Слух возник вдруг не откуда
Происходит дескать чудо
О котором весть дошла
ЛУДШЕГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ очередь подошла.
Ведущая1: Мы приглашаем  для награждения на эту сцену Главу 
И предпринимателя 

Хозяин этого замечательного предприятия  проведена огромная работа по оказанию материальной помощи в организации мероприятий поселка.

Ведущая2: Бизнес хоть и не большой
Но работают с душой

Ведущая1: Кто умеет хорошо трудиться
Тот умеет и повеселиться!

Ведущая2: И сейчас скорей, музыканты, выходите
И веселую песню им подарите!
Соколова Катя «Про папу»

----------

Костенко Окс (03.07.2019), маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Толстячок (01.08.2016)

----------


## samur22

продолжение...

ГОД КУЛЬТУРЫ
Ведущая1
Нена море, на земле,
Да На Буйской то земле,
Множество домов, не счесть
Дом Культуры – тоже есть.
Много в нем живет талантов
Лицедеев, музыкантов.
И работают здесь люди
Именитые в округе…


Ведущая2
Всяк Константиновну то знает
Дом она сей тот возглавляет,
Скоро будет   27 лет,
Ведущая1
Толь в субботу, толь в обед.
Есть Татьяна – молодица,
Русской песни мастерица.
За «Тасеюшку» взялась,
Всюду песня полилась.
Ведущая2
А Станислав наш  Николаич– трелью сладко заливается,
Он с нашим квартетом «Раздольем» распевает,
А сам поет – почище соловья,
У Станислава музыкальная семья.
Ведущая1
Наталья с Таней здесь царицы,
Делать праздник мастерицы,
Чтоб народ честной с душой,
Отдохнуть к нам шел гурьбой.
Ведущая2
А матушка Наталья –  талант большой,
Всегда работает с душой.
Трудов тут много положила,
Театром все обворожил.
И коллектив собрала отменный,
На сцене очень уж заметный.
Имеет амплуа – таланта,
Певца, актера и комедианта!

Ведущая1
А всем  под стать сама Светлана,
В ДК работник всем на зависть .
На инструментах всех играть,
Стихи и музыку ваять.
Ведущая2
Смотреть на все нельзя без слез,
ТУТ не ДК, а фабрика звезд.
Ведущая1
Есть еще у нас царица
В каждом деле мастерица.
Коль Людмила Васильевна постарается, то у нее и Халат
Всем на диво получаются. 
Ведущая2
Много минуло уж лет
А в поселке искусству края все нет
Не угасает сеё благое дело,
Хотя почти уж 30 пролетело.

Вед.1. Друзья! В нашей жизни существует огромное количество праздников, и не один из них не обходиться без культработников. А 2014год обозначен годом культуры…..

Вед.2 У нас разносторонняя работа
Сегодня бабушки, а завтра детвора,
Вот так и крутимся, мы целый день в заботах
Ведь это жизнь наша, а вовсе нее игра.

Вед.1. Наше дело порою нелегкое.
Забываем про семьи и сон,
сквозь глубокие глубокие тропы тернистые.
Мы культуру народу несем.
Мы не делаем вещи бездушные, 
мы не сеем, не пашем не жнем,
Но мы делаем всем очень нужное-
Мы культуру народу несем.

Вед 2.Мы творим, созидаем, стараемся,
Нет покоя ни ночью, не днем,
Но в одном мы сейчас вам признаемся-
мы ведь счастье народу несем!!!

Грамота администрации городского поселения поселок 

Вед.2. Для вас  от нас музыкальный подарок!
Константин Кудин на английском языке.

                                         В Е Т Е Р А Н Ы
         Вед 1       
                   Листает память времен страницы 
                   Средь них, нетленных, мы видим лица
                   Солдат, что пали в тяжелых битвах,
                   Всех их помянем в своих молитвах.

Вед2
                  Пусть память сердца  как наша совесть,
                  Хранит навечно войны той повесть.
                  Поклон нижайший живым героям
                  И в день такой мы чувств не скроем:
                  «Живите долго. Родные наши!
                 Лишь с Вами гордость России старше»

     Вед 1      
                     Пускай в морщинах  давно те руки,
                   Но славу им воздают их внуки.
                   За то, что есть мы, что есть Россия,
                   И нет фашизма, и нет насилья

 Вед  2 
Приближается 70 годовщина Великой Отечественной войны. Все меньше остается  тех, кто участвовал в самой страшной из войн.

          В нашем селе живут  участники тех великих сражений, это:  

Ведущая1
                       Дорогие ветераны! 
                      Теченью лет, не прекословя,
                       Мы вам желаем всей душой
                      Здоровья и опять здоровья
                      И жизни доброй и большой.
Ведущая2
Все  о ком мы сейчас говорили, являются долгожителями нашего поселка,  и этим мы гордимся.  Еще раз с  праздником вас ! Будьте здоровы.

Для Вас звучит песня в исполнении Марии Шелудько  Белый конь, красный конь»
                              НОМИНАЦИЯ  « Д  Е   Т  И»
Вед1
 Без  дня вчерашнего, не будет дня будет дня будущего. А будущее – это наши дети.

Вед2
 В этом году наш поселок  пополнился на 18-тью маленькими жителями. И мы с большой радостью поздравляем их, а в июне мы особо поздравляем:
Корчагину Настеньку
Крылова Илью
Фомичева Ивана
Вед1Пожелаем малышам и их родителям – здоровья, добра и счастья.
                               Пусть дети купаются в солнечном свете
                               И смотрят, как звезды мерцают вдали.
                               В мире всегда одинаковы дети
                               Радостный мир нужен детям земли.
                               Маленьких граждан пусть радостный смех
                               Жизненным гимном  пусть будет для всех.

Для вас в подарок звучит песня:  Соколова  Лина «Хуторянка»
Вед.1   Прекрасна свадьба -  хоть какая,
            Она итог большой любви.
            Серебряная, золотая,
            Любую свадьбу назови
            Великолепие обряда,
            Сердец влюбленных красота
            Для глаз, для всех одна отрада,
            Для земляков – святая чистота.

В этом году свой золотой юбилей совместной жизни отметили


Вед2
Вы путь прошли нелегкий и большой,
Однако не состарились душой,
Поскольку старость только тех удел,
Кто оказался в жизни не у дел.

вед1
Пусть будет длинной и приятной часть пути,
Которую осталось Вам пройти.
Здоровья, счастья Вам на много лет.
Успехов новых, радости, побед!
И мы надеемся, что мы еще успеем
Поздравить Вас со столетним юбилеем!

Музыкальное поздравление Ягодников Илья «Любите пока любится»
Вед 1            
Золото мы вручили очередь и серебро получать а таких у нас 5 пар. Это семья Моргуновых, Мироновых, Чистяковых, Макаровых и Поповых.
Вед2
Серебро благородный и чистый метал он привлекает королей сводит с ума женщин своей чистотой и благородством пусть же ваша совместная жизнь будет чистой, незапятнанной как серебро и приносит счастье всем вокруг как серебро приносит очищение всему где бы оно не находилось поздравляем с серебряной свадьбой. 

Музыкальный подарок от Пакутина Артема «А знаешь все еще будет»

Вед 2
Создание семьи - это начало доброго союза двух любящих сердец.
На кануне 27 июня образовалась новая семья и  Это  семья:
....
Приглашаем вас  пройти один из русских народных обрядов.

Вед.1     Дороги е молодожены!  Взгляните на этот  красивый русский платок.
    Мы вам желаем, чтобы жизнь ваша была такой же красивой, теплой и яркой как он. Но на платке есть узелки.
   Впрочем, и в жизни не бывает все сладко  да гладко. Будут на пути встречаться вот такие узелочки- препятствия и вам придется вместе их преодолевать. 
             Предлагаю прямо сейчас узнать. Какие задачи, и в какой последовательности вы будете решать в ближайшей перспективе. А для этого нужно выбрать, какой узелок вы будите развязывать в первую очередь.


СОСКА         Вы пустышку отыскали ,
                        Задача вам теперь известна
                        И не откладывайте далее
                        Вы пополнение в семействе.

КЛЮЧ          Ключик в этом узелочке
                        Вам решать придется срочно
                        Что открыть этим ключом-
                        Машину, Дачу, или дом?

МОНЕТА      Вот извечная проблема:
                         Как семейство прокормить?
                         Денег много заработать
                         Чтобы жить и не тужить?
                         Нужно для семьи ребята
                          Зарабатывать деньжата!
ПУГОВКА      Ну а пуговка – обнова,
                          Что нужна семье и дому
                           Мебель, технику, обнову
                           Покупайте вы в свой дом,
                           Чтоб красиво и уютн
                           И с комфортом жили в нем.

ВЕД 1        Узелки Вы развязали 
                    Без проблем и без труда
                    Мы желаем, чтоб совместно
                    Вы решали все всегда.
                    Пожелаем молодым  мира и согласия
                     И тогда вам не страшны любые разногласия.
Примите от нас сувениры и поздравления.

Вед2
Попытайтесь с годами одно не забыть: за всеми делами друг друга любить! Работа-работой, а счастье- в нетрудных взаимных заботах любви обоюдной! Ясных вам далей, единства во мнениях, малейших деталях. Во всем уважения, а Бог сохранит от невзгод и ненастий. Согласия вам и семейного счастья!
Вам Музыкальный подарок в исполнении ПЛАТОНОВОЙ НАТАЛЬИ «МОЯ СЕМЬЯ»


П Е Н С И О Н Е Р Ы

Вед 1. 
Пришла пора поздравить  еще одних юбиляров их у нас 33 человека. На сцену приглашаем:

Они в этом году ушли на заслуженный отдых.
Вед 2.
Ну какой же  пенсионер без пенсионной книжки! Настоящие книжки вам уже вручили или предстоит получить, а  вот символические мы вручим вам сейчас. 

КЛЯТВА ЮНОГО ПЕНСИОНЕРА 

Вед.: Сегодня мы принимаем нашу ........... в общество пенсионеров России и берем с нее клятву :
Я, новоявленная юная пенсионерка Ольга¸ вступая в ряды пенсионеров имени… без имени… перед лицом своих товарищей-пенсионеров (и не только) торжественно клянусь:
1. Сидеть на скамейке возле дома и лузгать семечки, обсуждая всех проходящих мимо.
2. Вести брюзжащий образ жизни: буду брюзжать на молодежь, на магазины, на ящик, на «бразильцев» в марщрутках, на красивые закаты и пр.
3. Не вылезать из поликлиники и обмениваться впечатлениями о своих болячках с сидящими в очереди на приём к врачу.
4. Забить на макияж, маникюр и педикюр. Возможно, стану мыться один раз в неделю…
5. Вести замкнутый образ жизни. 
6. Смотреть все мыльные сериалы.
7. Жалко, нет сада – а то бы поклялась торчать на участке пятой точкой кверху с утра до ночера.
8. …… а вот фиг вам – не дождётесь!!!! 
Я Буду такой активной потому что, Я ещё не прыгнула с парашютом, не побывала еще раз во Франции, не была на рыбалке с Сашей, не купила сногсшибательное платье, не познакомилась с интересными людьми (они же меня где-то ждут!!!), не прочитала зачудительнуюкнижку… В общем, планов громадьё – время бы на это всё найти :)))
Какие скамейки!!! Какие семечки!!! Жизнь только начинается :)))
(Вручение символической пенсионной книжки)

Вед1.: Уважаемая ............................ !
Принимаем вас в ряды, чтобы вам не знать беды.
Не болеть, не унывать, есть побольше, крепче спать.
Бодрой быть и не ругаться, никогда не волноваться.
Юный чтоб пенсионер все успел и все сумел.

Вед 2
          И ко всему сказанному хочется добавить
          пусть приходит в ваш дом
          Счастья чистого свет
          Пусть всегда будет в нем
          Радость мир и совет.
Ягодников Илья «На белом покрывале января»

Вед 1.
                От юбилеев в жизни не уйти
                Они настигнут каждого, как птицы
                Но главное – сквозь годы пронести
                Тепло души, сердечности частицу.
   Вед 2
      Все, конечно, догадались  что речь пойдет  о юбилярах. В этом году многие жители нашего посмелка отметили юбилеи, и мы  следую доброй традиции, в день рождений села чествуем наших дорогих именинников. Мы сегодня поздравляем тех, кто отметил свое 
 80 и 75летие- это 


ВЕД 1        Вас с юбилеем поздравить мы рады!
                   Пусть счастье, удача вам будут наградой.
                    Желаем успеха, желаем вниманья,
                   Желаем , чтоб все исполнялись желанья.

Вед  2        Для вас  звучит  музыкальный подарок  Абдуллаева Полина «Птица»




Вед 1
Каждому из нас жизнь дарит  бесценный подарок  -молодость. Это время , когда  стремления высоки, мечты кажутся доступными, силы бесконечными, а радости и печали  -безмерными.
Вед 2     
  Время красоты, здоровья  и жажды знаний, выбора пути, обретение дружбы и любви.
Вед.1       
 Мы хотим напомнить вам,  что молодость духа  вечна, а вечность – это молодость! 
Вед.2
Молодежь – великолепный, самый подвижный отряд человечества.
Именно им предстоит жить в новом обществе.

Мы приглашаем на эту сцену волонтеров ЦМИ «Форвард»
Выходит  молодежь (волонтеры)
Выступление волонтеров.
   - Быть молодым – это стильно!
   - Это модно!
  -  Быть молодым - значит дерзать, значит -  гореть, успевать, добиваться.
      Но не вздыхать, не хандрить, не скучать. В прожитых днях и грехах не копаться.
  -  Быть молодым – значит гореть.  Значит – вперед. Без запинки, сомненья. Чтоб         высоко – выше мысли взлететь. Чтобы увидеть весь мир в озарении.
  -  Ведь нам молодым - эта жизнь вся – восторг.
     Радость открытий, событий, стремлений, 
     Гордого пламени яркий костер.
     Звонкого смеха, любви, наваждений.
      Быть молодым – значит верить в добро
      Верить,  что сбудется все, что мечталось.

Вед2. Наш  ответ вам принимайте и на сцену поднимайтесь
А для награждения мы приглашаем на эту сцену Главу 


ВЕД  1
А мы пожелаем вам – чтоб повезло
Чтоб все получилось у вас и сбылось!

Для вас музыкальный подарок Платонова Наталья «Хорошее настроение»

   Т    О    С    ы
Вед 1
Я задала себе вопрос:
«Что значит в нашей жизни ТОС?
И кто его придумал и зачем?»
И думаю, ответ услышать
Интересно будет всем!
Вед2
Взяли все под свой контроль
Под запретом алкоголь
Мусор, хлам на свалку
Быть теперь порядку!
Вед1
   А еще хочу сказать
   Надо людям помогать
   Детям смастерить качели
   Посадить сирень и ели!
Вед2
Хоть и любят детвора!
пса и рыжего кота
Все равно, нельзя сорить!
По газонам не ходить!
   Вед1
 Строгий дядя во дворе
     Все ему не так, ни не...
Дядя строг, непоколебим 
Здесь закон для всех один!
Вед2
А дворовые ТОСята
Ох, и дружные ребята
Красят маленький забор
И большущий мухомор
Вы наверное узнали 
Где мы с вами побывали
 ТОС такой с названьем "Дружба"
 Сами делают все дружно.  

А для награждения мы приглашаем на эту сцену Главу 


Выходят:


вед1
                  Наши ТОСы лучше всех
                   Не сидят на месте
                  Вас в работе ждет успех
                   Если все вы вместе.
А на сцене Лидия Торопова « Черные глаза»

Ведущая2:
 Велика ты, матушка Россия.
Городов и сел твоих не счесть,
Но у каждого места свои родные
На просторах этих где – то есть.
Ведущая1: 
Посреди державы Буйского района
Где лесов волна зеленая,
День рождение сегодня отмечает
Пядь России – наша с вами Чистоборская земля! 
Ведущая2:
 А чтоб не кончился наш праздник
Мы садимся в решето
Ведущая1: 
И со сцены уезжаем
Мы за танцами еще!
Через несколько минут на этой сцене, вы увидите и услышите муниципальный ансамбль «Волга-волга» под руководством заслуженного работника культуры Задоровой Натальи Владимировны

КОНЦОВКА.

Ведущая2: Наш праздник близок к завершенью,

Ведущая1: Но только не об этом речь,
Мы вам желаем в заключенье
Еще не мало новых встреч.

Ведущая2: Да! Новых встреч, больших и разных,
В лесах, в садах и  на полях

Ведущая1: Так пусть продолжится ваш праздник, И в днях грядущих, и в делах.

Ведущая2: Мы любим тебя, наш поселок! Нам с тобой хорошо, светло и радостно.

Ведущая1: И сегодня в день твоего 32 летия прими от нас поздравления в твою честь!

Ведущая2: Люду честному, в поселке Чистые Боры  проживающих…

ВСЕ: Многие лета!

Ведущая1: Жить во здравии, согласии, чинно, благородно…

ВСЕ: Многие лета!

Ведущая2: Свой дом оберегать и соседей почитать…

ВСЕ: Многие лета!

Ведущая1: И пусть друзей будет много у вас – раз!

Ведущая2: Пусть прославятся ваши дела – два!

Ведущая1: Пусть обгоните вы календари – три!

Ведущая2: Пусть живет человечество в мире – четыре!

Ведущая1: Пусть любовь ваша будет солнцу под стать – пять!

Ведущая2: Пусть людская возвысит вас честь – шесть!

Ведущая1: Пусть тепла на земле хватит всем – семь!

Ведущая2: Делам и успехам вашим славиться –

Ведущая1: Это вам от всего сердца…

ВСЕ: …наша здравица!

Ведущая2: Как в народе говорят – дальше был и мир и лад. Тут по правде говоря, сказку завершаю я. Вас за все благодарим…. и спасибо говорим!

Ведущая1: Концерт прошел в веселом гамме
Как же короток был он,
Хорошо нам было с вами-
Русский низкий вам поклон!

----------

Костенко Окс (24.01.2018), маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Толстячок (01.08.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

Сценарий 400-летия села Чертовицы в стиле "Снимается кино"
раздел НОВИНКИ

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче.../юбилеи/

----------

маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Моняша (21.06.2017)

----------


## Н@т@ли

Добрый день, форумчане! У нас в этом году был 40-летие поселка. Меня попросили повести фуршет с "высокими гостями" из района и другими представительными лицами. Долго думала, как все организовать, как связать... Спасибо любимому ФОРУМУ!!! Очень много хороших слов я нашла здесь. Вот решила поделиться тем, что получилось. Вдруг у кого-то такая же будет задача... У нас на фуршете присутствовал музыкант, он "разбавлял" слова поздравлений своими песнями.

*Юбилей с.п.Куть-Ях*

*ВЕД.* Добрый день уважаемые Куть-яхцы и гости нашего праздника! Здравствуйте!!! С чего начинается родина… большая или малая?… с простого слова «Здравствуйте»! Здравствуйте, значит будьте здоровы. Здравствуйте, значит будьте богаты трудовыми успехами, новыми домами и улицами, детьми и внуками! Здравствуйте, значит будьте счастливы. 

Сегодня у нашего поселка день рождения, а значит юбилейный день рождения и у нас с вами. Жителей поселка и гостей праздника приветствует глава сельского поселения Куть-Ях _________________________________ 
_Поздравление Главы._

*ВЕД.* Я знаю, есть большие города,
Где оживленно жизнь ведет круженье.
Но где бы ни была отдаю всегда 
Поселку я родному предпочтенье.

Слово для поздравления предоставляется первому заместителю главы Нефтеюганского района ______________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* И наш поселок – небольшой, неброский 
Мне не забыть, куда не денусь я…
Бегут года. Как со свечки капли воска,
Все это - жизнь, история моя…
На улицах проулках оживленье,
И взгляды излучают добрый свет.
И празднует поселок день рожденья
И много радостных ему и долгих лет! 

Слово для поздравления предоставляется генеральному директору ООО «Лесопромышленная компания» ________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Поселок, как поселок.
И люди, как люди вокруг.
Но праздник приходит, и все изменяется вдруг
На лицах улыбки, и светятся счастьем глаза,
И сотни шаров разноцветных летят в небеса.
Здесь наше сердце, наш отчий дом,
Куть-Ях родной, где мы живем.

Приглашаем для поздравительной речи директора департамента градостроительства и землепользования, заместителя главы Нефтеюганского района _____________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Люблю тебя в любое время года 
Мой родной и милый поселок 
И в теплый день, в любую непогоду 
С тобой всегда мне на душе светло. 
Кивает мне знакомая береза, 
И я в ответ ей «Здравствуй» говорю 
Как хорошо мне, счастливо и просто 
Жить в моем светлом, ласковом краю.

Для поздравления на сцену приглашается начальник управления по вопросам местного самоуправления ____________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Куть-Ях - наш дом и нам его беречь
И красотой наполнить, чистым светом.
Чтоб было в нем тепло зимой и летом
Чтоб радость жизни расцветала в нём.

В день юбилея нас поздравляет советник главы Нефтеюганского района _____________________________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* На свете есть немало славных городов, поселков, возраст которых измеряется столетиями. Куть-Ях по сравнению с ними выглядит юным «сорванцом», едва разменяв сороковник.
40 лет  – это возраст молодости и романтизма,  это жизненный рассвет.
40 лет  – это лучшее время для смелых экспериментов, дерзновенных планов и неожиданных идей! 
40 лет – это время рассвета всех душевных и жизненных сил.
40 лет – это пора взглянуть на пройденный путь с высоты жизненного опыта.
И, конечно же, это повод поздравить всех жителей нашего поселка с этим замечательным юбилеем!

Право произнести поздравительную речь предоставляется первому главе сельского поселения Куть-Ях ____________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* У вас всегда опорой было
Прочное духовное родство,
А если есть в судьбе родные люди – 
Не страшно ведь на свете ничего. 

Слово для поздравления предоставляется Настоятелю Прихода храма в честь святых первоверховных апостолов Петра и Павла, Нефтеюганского благочиния, иерею Алексию Константинову.

*поздравление*

*ВЕД.* Когда-то Лев Толстой сказал: «Счастлив тот, кто счастлив у себя дома». А наш поселок Куть-Ях – это наш дом и каждый по-своему  счастлив в нем.

Со словами поздравления к вам обращается ___________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Куть-Ях… Его не увидишь на карте мира, но оно так много значит для нас. Мы здесь живем, трудимся, справляем свадьбы, держим на руках своих первенцев, затем ведем их за руку в школу, а там внуки, правнуки. Такова жизнь.

Слово для поздравления предоставляется ______________________________________

*поздравление*

*ВЕД.* Проходят годы, столетия, и мы с вами пишем историю своего поселка, своей малой Родины. И как приятно, что историю нашего посёлка, его становление, развитие, составляют – люди – главное его богатство…

Слово для поздравления предоставляется генеральному директору ООО «Сибтрансэлектро» __________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Наш поселок – маленький и дружный. В нем живут люди разные по национальности и вероисповеданию, по социальному статусу и интересам. Но самое главное, что все они – одна большая семья!

Со словами поздравления к вам обращается генеральный директор ООО «Тепловик» __________________________________________________________________________

*поздравление*

*ВЕД.* Где человек родился – там сгодился.
Толкует так об этом наш народ.
Там где ты рос, учился и трудился,
Где был, и будет продолжаться род.
Там где приветливей и ярче светит солнце,
Где самый ласковый и теплый в мире дождь-
Все это – малой Родиной зовется,
Той, без которой ты не проживешь.

Слово для поздравления предоставляется генеральному директору ООО «Север-строй» ________________________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* На юбилей поселка собралось множество гостей из самых разных уголков Нефтеюганского района. И с каждым из поселений у нас сложились теплые и дружественные отношения.

Со словами поздравления выступают главы сельских поселений: 
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* Нам порой кажется, что история – это вереница событий и дат. Но если вдуматься, то окажется, что история нашего поселка, как мозаика, сложена из самых разных людских судеб. 

Слово для поздравления предоставляется депутатам сельского поселения Куть-Ях.

*поздравление
музыкальная пауза*

*ВЕД.* На Земле есть поселок один 
Куть-Яхом на картах зовется. 
Как услышу названье его, 
Сердце дрогнет и сладко сожмётся. 

Я люблю этот милый поселок
За его теплоту и покой, 
Я люблю мой «маленький город», 
Я люблю, потому, что он мой. 

Мы прошли дорогу длинную,
Проложили сто дорог,
Станет наша жизнь былинною
Без потерь и без тревог,
Пусть Куть-Ях наш
Расцветает и живет,
И страну делами радует
На сто двадцать лет вперед.
С праздником!!!

----------

korzova76 (01.11.2016), маринатокарь (30.07.2016), Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо за идеи и интересные сценарии!! Обязательно воспользуюсь!!*

----------


## Рамоновна

сценарий *50-летие Рамонского района*
раздел НОВИНКИ http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче.../юбилеи/

----------

zizi (09.07.2019), маринатокарь (12.01.2018), Я Ленка (22.04.2016)

----------


## Шахризада

Здравствуйте можно мне тоже сценарии .Зарание вам благодарна.ludmila.melnikova2012@yandex.ru

----------


## Ivica

> можно мне тоже сценарии


Все сценарии в соответствующих темах. Вы сами можете выбрать уже готовый, и даже поделиться своими наработками, если они есть. Если нет пока таковых -изучайте выставленный материал, компилируйте, переделывайте под себя и спрашивайте, если что непонятно.

----------


## Ольга1966

Добрый вечер! С удовольствием познакомился бы с вашими материалами! Спасибо заранее!!! olenka.lobanova.1996@mail.ru

----------


## маринатокарь

Огромное спасибо за выставленный материал всем форумчанам. Кое- что взяла в свою копилочку.  СПАСИБО)))

----------


## ЕКалина

Недавно работаю культ организатором в санатории, а скоро у нас юбилей 30 лет, помогите пожалуйста со сценарием праздника. Есть коллективы песенные и танцевальные, так же есть идея привлечь отдыхающих к участию в концерте, а как все это объединить в одно, и достойно представить на сцене, пока головы не хватает. Может есть у кого похожий сценарий или конферанс я под себя адаптирую. Спасибо

----------


## Irenka-da

Завершаем свой юбилейный для города, год. Провели главные мероприятия Юбилейную неделю с промо-акциями "Добро пожаловать на праздник" (каждый день недели был расписан по акциям: концертные рекламные программы, спортивные, флэш-мобовские и т. д. а также торжественное собрание и День города....выкладываю сценарий торжественного...

Сценарий
 торжественного собрания, посвященного
300-летию основания  города Искитим

11.08.2017г.
ДК «Молодость»
14-00

Площадь перед ДК «Молодость»:   выступление духового оркестра;
Фойе:  выставка художников г. Карамай (КНР), регистрация гостей и награждаемых, «живые скульптуры»;
Зрительный зал: музыка, занавес закрыт, по центру аванс-сцены корзины с цветами

Фанфары (короткие)
Д.Т.: Внимание! Мы начинаем торжественную церемонию, 
посвященную празднованию 300 –летия  основания  города Искитим

Занавес открывается.

Музыка пролога
ЭКРАН –  рассвет…восход солнца  

Д.Т. …И дольше века длится день, 
Века в себя вместив.
В нем счастья свет,
И горя тень, история и миф.
Чтоб, только память мне задень, 
Взбурлила, как река...
И дольше века длится день,     
Связующий века...

Экран – ФИЛЬМ - НАЧАЛО
Д.Т. - Три века солнце встает над моей малой Родиной, над моим городом, скромным сыном России. Это не город-герой и не миллионник. Но в нем есть и герои,  и мировые рекорды,  и  свои миллионы. Поселение,  получившее развитие благодаря  камню. Город храмов, рек и мостов. Город труженик. Это мой город! Это моя история! (на ЭКРАНЕ 1717)

ЭКРАН: травы, поля, лес, небо…

Д.Т. Травы стелятся степью широкою, 
вековой лес от ветра качается
Солнце смотрится, в гладь синеокую 
и былинный наш сказ начинается…

Вдоль берега быстрой реки                 Выход танцоров
Простиралась земля сказочная 
Жили там люди гордые, ашкитимы…..
Зверя били стрелою калёною,                            
рыбы белой в реках немерено….
Из тех времен, незапамятных, 
ветер песню доносит привольную…..

Хореогр. разводка + вокал «Улетай на крыльях ветра»;  голубое, желтое и белое полотна

ЭКРАН –  темнеет небо…грозовые тучи, сильный ветер, 

Д.Т.: Но нависли тучи над землей телеутской, 
засверкали молнии, налетели черны вороны…
да не вороны то, а войско хана Кучума…. 

Варганный дуэт, разводка с черным полотнищем, 

ЭКРАН - травы, голубое небо…
на сцену вдоль полотнищ,  выходит сводный хор, полотнища опускаются на пол и убираются 

Славянка: (на финале музыки пролога)
Мир на землю ашкитимов пришел 
вместе с дружиною вольною
Казаки со своими семьями 
поселились на землю гостеприимную
Дома принялись отстраивать
Да песни о родной стороне складывать…

                                        Песня «Русь молодая»

         В проигрыше песни показ выступл. КЛУБ РУСС.БОЕВЫХ искусств

ЭКРАН – во время номера -  узоры в народной стилистике 

Казачка: (на последнем проигрыше песни)
На Сибирь – земле стали ладно жить 
И с соседями, дружбой дорожить
Кто с добром пришёл, да завёл семью, 
Здесь в труде нашёл он судьбу свою.

На словах - выстраивается мизансцена свадебного обряда 

Акапелло - Свадебная песня – анс. «Разнесуха» 
ЭКРАН – на номер рисуются узоры в народной стилистике (гжель)

По окончании песни – музыка – «ЧАСЫ»
ЭКРАН – циферблат, стрелки прокручиваются вперед на 2 оборот, на экране «1929» стрелки останавливаются

Д.Т.:
Миновало так два века, наступили новые времена
Проложили через деревни Алтайский тракт
Приехали на железном коне мужи ученые – геологи
И открыли всей Сибири богатства природные.
Завод чернореченский стали возводить,
Чтобы камень диковинный добывать.
Со всей округи люди потянулись…
Так из четырех деревень поселок появился,
Искитимом названный.
Кипела работа, ладилась жизнь, рос Искитим.

Хореограф. композиция «Марш энтузиастов» - «Дж-коктейль», на второй минуте вступает О. Масина – отрывок из стих. Маяковского «Марш  ударных бригад»
ЭКРАН –в стиле демонстраций 30-годов

на вступлении «Колосья со взрывом»:

Современ. 30-х: И летело время, вся Страна жила, 
Подрастало племя Искитима - города.
Первый трактор в поле и автомобиль, 
это вам не сказка, это уже быль.
И с отцами вместе пела молодёжь,
Расширялась стройка, поспевала рожь….

Хоровод «Русское поле» - «Вернисаж»
Номер завершается «взрывом» из черного полотна,
ЭКРАН – поле, ростки, пшеница, снопы….в финале музыки – взрыв,  плакат «Родина Мать зовет…»

Фонограмма «Вставай страна огромная..»

Д. Т.: Но грянула война под мирным небом…. 
Вместе со всей страной встал на защиту Родины город Искитим, 
Отцов и сыновей своих на фронт отправил….

Из кулисы в кулисы маршируют «солдаты»…их провожают девушки (ст. «Джаз-коктейль»)

Солдат:
Мы ушли на фронт из маленького сибирского городка Искитим. Нас было 12 000 молодых парней и девчат. Мы были такие же, как и вы - мечтали строить дома и растить детей…. Но домой вернулись не все….

Хореографическая композиция «Если бы перекрестила»
ЭКРАН – циферблат, стрелки… «1941 – 1945» потом - пламя свечи…огонь…но не пожар 

По окончании танца - на фоне коллектива – БЕЗ МУЗ. ФОНА

Современ. 40-х годов: Дорогие товарищи, в эти суровые для страны Советов дни, битва за победу идет и здесь - глубоко в тылу, наши деды и матери куют победу в цехах заводов и на полях. Комсомольцы и молодежь Искитима собрали на создание танковой колонны более 250 тысяч рублей и 50 тысяч на постройку самолета "Искитимский школьник". Учителя и ученики Чернореченской школы внесли для "Искитимского школьника" 15 272 рубля.  А еще дежурят в эвакогоспитале, в палатах раненых. Мы верим – не за горами тот день, когда закончится война и в победный час прозвучит знаменитая «Катюша»! 

Хореографическая композиция «Катюша» - анс. «Сувенир»
ЭКРАН – березовый лес

По окончании танца - фонограмма «ЧАСЫ»

ЭКРАН – циферблат, стрелки крутятся по часовой на 1 оборот, выплывают года «1945 – 1985»

Современник СССР: Долгая война позади осталась, из пепла поднимается Советская страна, заново отстраиваются города и села, вступают в строй новые заводы и фабрики.
Растет и город Искитим: 1947год  - построен котельно-радиаторный завод  и завод Искитимизвесть. Завод искусственного волокна в 1954, завод железобетонных изделий - 1958 год, машиностроительный завод – 1961, Шиферный – 1966 года. Градообразующий цементный завод продолжает  набирать производственные обороты. Строятся дома, детские сады, школы..
Искитим, вместе со всем Советским Союзом уверенно смотрит вперед! 

Поппури  «Мой адрес Советский Союз», «Любовь, комсомол и весна», «Родина моя!» - трио

ЭКРАН – что то из эпохи СССР: красный флаг, серп и молот и т.д. к финалу попурри 1 оборот стрелок и выплывает «2017»

На финале попурри  выходят участники всех эпох… 

Фонограмма  «ЧАСЫ»

Д. Т.: Новый виток времени, 21 век, год 2017. Чем встречает Искитим своё 300-летие?

Славянка - Устойчивая динамика роста демографических показателей города. В полном объеме обеспечена доступность дошкольного образования детям от 3–х до 7–и лет

Казачка - В тройке лидеров, среди 35 муниципальных образований Новосибирской области, находится система общего образования нашего города

30-е годы – 400 семей направили средства материнского капитала на приобретение жилья.   Более 80 млн.рублей направлены на обеспечение жильем участников Великой отечественной войны, детей-сирот, вынужденных переселенцев.

Солдат - Введены  в эксплуатацию 28 новых объектов  в т.ч.  восемь объектов социально-бытового назначения

40-е годы - Выполнены работы по устройству наружного уличного освещения  на  16-ти  улицах частного сектора, протяженностью 7 км. Освоено около 20 млн. рублей на ремонт дороги по ул.Комсомольская

СССР - Несмотря на сложную  экономическую ситуацию, отмечен прирост промышленного производства на  9%. А значит, город живет, строит планы на будущее и продолжает встречать рассветы!

Музыка меняется на торжественные фанфары

ЭКРАН – окно «приближающееся», распахивается, и как бы взгляд из окна:  ветер колышет листву деревьев, улица – люди, машины…

 Выход ведущих, сразу со словами:

О - Здравствуйте счастливые жители города - юбиляра, который сегодня отмечает свой 300 день Рождения!

Д - Добрый день дорогие друзья!

ЭКРАН – логотип 300-летия

Д - Мы приветствуем с особой признательностью  всех ветеранов ВОВ, тружеников тыла и ветеранов труда!

О - Приветствуем гостей нашего города и друзей, прибывших разделить с нами радость юбилейного торжества

Д - С радостным волнением приветствуем почетных жителей нашего города, представителей трудовых коллективов предприятий и учреждений.

О - Аплодисменты всем, кто славит город Искитим!   
муз. отбивка

Д - Для приветствия и  поздравлений на сцену приглашается Глава города Искитим – Сергей Владимирович Завражин

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ

О - 2017 год стал юбилейным не только для нашего города. Свой 80-летний юбилей отмечает родная Новосибирская область и конечно все достижения и победы город Искитим посвящает этим юбилейным датам!

Д - Для приветствия и  поздравления на сцену приглашается Губернатор Новосибирской области ……………

          - Поздравление 

О - Почетной грамотой Губернатора Новосибирской области награждаются:
……………………………………..

(все уходят….пригласить Губернатора на почетные места)

О - Для поздравления и вручения наград  приглашается Председатель Законодательного Собрания Новосибирской области ……………………..
   - Поздравление 

Д - Почетной грамотой Законодательного собрания Новосибирской области награждается:

…………….

Д - Слово для поздравлений Члену Совета Федерации …………………………..
- поздравление

Д - Город Искитим приветствует и поздравляет митрополит ……………………

- поздравление

Хореографический номер  - «Взмахни крылами Русь»
ЭКРАН – на номер - поиграть цветами символики, по окончании – логотип 300-летия

После выхода ведущих
       ЭКРАН – русско-китайский баннер

О - Администрация города Искитима проводит активную политику по развитию внешнеэкономических связей с Китаем, который в настоящее время является страной стратегических интересов России. 

Д - Дружба между Искитимом и западным нефтяным городом Карамай Синьцзян-Уйгурского автономного района Китая началась в августе 2010 года с подписания первого протокола о намерениях установления породненных отношений.
За годы сотрудничества в целях развития международных связей подписано 12 соглашений в области образования, культуры, экономики. 

О - В свой юбилей, наш город встречает официальную делегацию города Карамай во главе с господином Борхан Кахара – Председателем народного политического консультативного совета города Карамай, а также делегации творческих коллективов и художников. Вчера в городском музее открыта выставка работ фотохудожников Карамая, а в фойе Дома культуры, представлены работы китайских художников. 

Д -  Приглашаем на сцену господина Борхан Кахара - председателя народного политического консультативного совета города Карамай         

ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ

- Хореографический  номер «Радостная встреча»  г. Карамая

- Вокальный номер «Искитим-батюшка!» - анс. «Разнесуха»

О - Каждый год оставляет свой след в облике города. С годами всё меняется, но наш город уверенно шагает вперед, не останавливаясь на достигнутом! Это заслуга, прежде всего людей, которые живут на нашей земле. Люди разных профессий, разного возраста, разных увлечений делают Искитим,  прекрасным. 

Д - Вручение памятного знака «Почетный гражданин города Искитима»  в день рождения города, стало замечательной нерушимой традицией. 

О -  И мы горды тем, что в нашем городе есть люди, которым сегодня будет присвоено это высокое звание. 

Д - Награждение  проводят Глава  города Сергей Владимирович Завражин и председатель городского совета депутатов Юрий Алексеевич Мартынов. 

Муз. сопровождение на выход

ЭКРАН -  фото памятного Знака Почет. Гражд. и удостоверения 

Д - Памятным  Знаком  «Почетный гражданин города Искитима» награждаются: 

………………………………..

(все  уходят со сцены)

О  - Концертный номер– «Гимн г. Искитима» - Тимур Гордеев

О - В своем родном городе мы делаем первые несмелые шаги, взрослеем, и следуя своей судьбе, начинаем свою трудовую деятельность, создаём свои семьи. А город, по - отечески принимая нас в большую дружную семью, даёт напутствие в счастливую жизнь.

Д - Сегодня  в нашем городе по традиции проходят торжественные регистрации тех, кто, соединив свои сердца, соединяет судьбы. В городе появятся 14 новых счастливых семей. Именно им продолжать родословную города.

О - Под звуки свадебного вальса встречаем  молодую семейную пару, семейный стаж которой, 2 недели – Полина и Антон Деревянкины

Они познакомились в день города 2016 года. И хотя оба – коренные жители Искитима, впервые встретились именно на таком празднике. Они разные по характеру и по профессии - Полина работает в банке  "Левобережный", а Антон - на предприятии "Искитимцемент", но они  трудятся  на благо  родного города и в нём видят своё будущее. 
Главным  в семейной жизни, считают - любовь, которая выражается во взаимопонимании и уважении друг к другу.

Муз. сопровождение на выход (через зал)

О - Конечно, для вас уже звучал свадебный марш, звучали поздравления и дарились цветы! Но у вас есть уникальная возможность пройти торжественную свадебную церемонию в присутствии многочисленных свидетелей и уважаемых почетных гостей. Готовы?

- Согласны ли вы жить в любви и согласии? …..

- Беречь друг друга, понимать, быть вместе и в радости и в горе, в жару и холод, в сытости и на голодный желудок?........

- Совместно воспитывать детей, внуков и правнуков?........

- Властью данной нам этим праздником, торжественно признаём вас мужем и женой на ближайшие  50 лет!

АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ

Д – Приглашаем на сцену Почетного Гражданина г. Искитима – В. Г. Пфейфера

Выход – поздравление - вручение цветов 

- ответное слово от молодых…..

(все уходят)

- Мой город! Ты видел многие поколения, ты знаешь нас с детства, по твоим улицам мы делаем первые шаги, в двери твоих домов стучимся, и нас принимают с радушием. Ветвями берез и тополей манишь нас издалека, куда бы мы не уезжали от тебя. 

- Зовешь гудками заводов на трудовые подвиги. Распахиваешь ладони площадей, приглашая горожан на праздники. Ты растешь и развиваешься для нас, а мы живем для тебя, город Искитим! Город, о котором каждый искитимец может сказать:

Вместе - Мой город!

- Это берега  вольной Берди, с которой все началось, это дворик моего дома, это золоченые купола Никольского храма.

Вместе - Мой город!

- Это лица людей, разные: веселые и грустные, молодые или с излучинками морщинок у дорогих глаз;

Вместе - Мой город!

- Это деловые будни и долгожданные праздники. Это знаменитые горожане, которые родились в этом городе, а славят всю страну. Это дети и молодежь, которым предстоит  гордиться прошлым – строить будущее!

- Вместе: Мой любимый город! С днем рожденья!        

 - Финал, вокально-хореографическая композиция «Если город танцует!» с выходом всех участ. программы

ЭКРАН - ФИНАЛ ФИЛЬМА на 1 куплете и на последнем кадре – СТОП!!!

ПО ОКОНЧАНИИ – СТРИМЕРЫ!!!

----------

АЛЕВТИ (30.07.2019), Костенко Окс (24.01.2018), Рамоновна (15.09.2017)

----------

